# Hello, my name is Scott and I'm a photoholic.



## ScottS

You know how I know? 

I just spent the last 20 minutes of my life watching a video tutorial on how to photoshop an image.... IN SPANISH.... 


WOW....

Any other photoholics out there? I think I need a sponsor... :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B

I prefer to remain anonymous.


----------



## ScottS

What happens in this thread, stays in this thread...


----------



## Alex_B

But I am shy and afraid!

OK,  admit I _do _actually own a camera.


----------



## Alex_B

.. well, more than one actually.


----------



## Alex_B

But that does not mean I ever use them!!!


----------



## ScottS

Of course not! 

No one does... at first...


----------



## Alex_B

In the last 15 years I only touched them once or twice maybe. Maybe three times or a bit more often ...

But I am not addicted, you see!


----------



## ScottS

It's ok you can open up here...

I will be the first to admit, that I touch my cameras daily... and on days i don't i feel sad, and depressed... so I carry a small P&S in my pocket for when I get desperate.


----------



## Alex_B

hmm, does that 2MP cam on my mobile phone count as well? I touch it hourly.


----------



## abraxas

I can quit anytime I want.


----------



## ScottS

Yes, I'm afraid that you will have to turn that in.


----------



## Alex_B

Think I could too, I am sure! If I wanted to ...


----------



## ScottS

abraxas said:


> I can quit anytime I want.


 
mmhmmmm sure you can... How about right now?


----------



## Alex_B

I have an unused large format camera on the shelf. I manage to touch it only on rare occasions! This proves I am basicall clean... doesn't it?


----------



## ScottS

Depends, do you have film for it?


----------



## RacePhoto

New camera and lens will arrive 2nd day air tomorrow, from B&H. I just couldn't wait a whole weekend without the camera. Haven't got the shakes yet, but the UPS truck better come early. 

It all started with a simple Brownie, I moved up to old folding roll film cameras. Then I got a 35mm rangefinder. I saved an bought my first new camera, an SLR. Soon I needed bigger and better lenses, faster film, hot developers, pushing the ASA. Bought a 2 1/4 and a sheet film press camera. Now I've gone digital and can't get enough megapixels.

But I can quit any time I want.


----------



## abraxas

I quit a few seconds ago.  Then I started up again.  That's control.  Too bad you missed it.

Whoops- just quit again.  and started back up.


----------



## Alex_B

no ... it needs glass plates to stay original, it is sort of ancient-ish .


----------



## ScottS

abraxas said:


> I quit a few seconds ago. Then I started up again. That's control. Too bad you missed it.
> 
> Whoops- just quit again. and started back up.


 
HAHAHahaha


----------



## ScottS

RacePhoto said:


> New camera and lens will arrive 2nd day air tomorrow, from B&H. I just couldn't wait a whole weekend without the camera. Haven't got the shakes yet, but the UPS truck better come early.
> 
> It all started with a simple Brownie, I moved up to old folding roll film cameras. Then I got a 35mm rangefinder. I saved an bought my first new camera, an SLR. Soon I needed bigger and better lenses, faster film, hot developers, pushing the ASA. Bought a 2 1/4 and a sheet film press camera. Now I've gone digital and can't get enough megapixels.
> 
> But I can quit any time I want.


 
classic signes of addiction. starts with something small and moves on the bigger badder more dangerous stuff. someone get you some coffee!:coffee:


----------



## Alex_B

I will quit the whole day today! .. starting now.


----------



## ScottS

Sure and then you will wake up tomorrow and see your camera bag on the floor, and say, what the hell, whats one more picture going to hurt!


----------



## Alex_B

I might do night photography, that does not count, right?


----------



## ScottS

Can you be seen or are you like a ninja?


----------



## Alex_B

I cannot be seen... and it will be long exposure.


----------



## ScottS

Long exposures are really hard to recover from... whats your remedy?


----------



## Alex_B

I take a nap during the exposure, so it feels shorter !


----------



## Iron Flatline

This thread reveals the secret of high post counts. 

...which might be another addiction, who knows...


----------



## Alex_B

Iron Flatline said:


> This thread reveals the secret of high post counts.
> 
> ...which might be another addiction, who knows...



It helps to compensate for my mediocre photographic skills :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican

Iron Flatline said:


> This thread reveals the secret of high post counts.


Heehee, that was my thought exactly....


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> Heehee, that was my thought exactly....



Well, *you* must know better than most of us.


----------



## Garbz

Hi Scott!


----------



## lostprophet

I've nothing to add to this really, I just wanted to get my post count up. See I'm learning from the master Alex_B


----------



## The_Caper

OMG!! Where did I put my camera's. 'convulsions', 'vomiting', 'dilearea'

Ahhh, there they are, disaster has been averted. No no I am not at all addicted to phtography, just my camera's.


----------



## ScottS

Iron Flatline said:


> This thread reveals the secret of high post counts.
> 
> ...which might be another addiction, who knows...


 
Hmmm you may be on to something there... im not going to say anything. :meh:



Garbz said:


> Hi Scott!


 
HELLO!! Care to chat about something pointless and get the numbers up? 



lostprophet said:


> I've nothing to add to this really, I just wanted to get my post count up. See I'm learning from the master Alex_B


 
learning from the best! 



The_Caper said:


> OMG!! Where did I put my camera's. 'convulsions', 'vomiting', 'dilearea'
> 
> Ahhh, there they are, disaster has been averted. No no I am not at all addicted to phtography, just my camera's.


 
Ummmmm.... You want to clean that up?


----------



## Iron Flatline

I am contributing to this thread.


----------



## Iron Flatline

Oh, and six months don't go by where I spend morally-reprehensibly high amounts of money on new camera gear. 

So there.


----------



## Iron Flatline

On another forum, we call it "Having GAS" whereby G.A.S. stands for Gear Acquisition Syndrome.


----------



## ScottS

I


----------



## ScottS

Think that you


----------



## ScottS

Have a problem. 

You have G.A.S and P.A.S


----------



## Big Bully

Hi, I'm Meg... and I am not only an addict but an enabler and a dealer to my children:stun:. 
It all started when I was given a camera, and it grew from there.. I started taking classes, and then......
My kids started taking pictures with my phone, and my husband started taking pictures..
And then....... Oh this is just too hard to say....


----------



## Big Bully

Then... I bought my 6 year old his own camera for Christmas!!!


----------



## Big Bully

I'm a serious addict and I think I need help..


----------



## Big Bully

But, I guess... Ya gotta start them young if you want to form any good addiction right?!


----------



## jstuedle

Hello, My name is John. And I am a Nikonaholic. I suffer from stage 3 NAS, Nikon acquisition syndrome. I even moderated a group called Nikonaholics. I had to give that up, my N.A.S. took away too much time from my moderator duties. I also confess to enabling all my family members who I can break down and force a Nikon into there hands. Cathy, my wife (proud new D300 owner.) Dawn our oldest daughter, still addicted to the film world and user of a FM2. And Dawn's oldest son, our grandson Jacob. He is addicted to his Nikkormat FTn w/50 f/1.2. We have attempted (however lame the attempt was) over the decades to break ourselves of this terrible vice, but to no avail. We have all just about decided to live with our addiction, and try to addict as many friends, fiends, and enemies to become Nikonaholics. After critical mass is attained, who will there be to criticize?


----------



## Aquarium Dreams

I show people how to make cameras, then they show people, who show people, and not only are there more cameras in the world, there are more people using them.  It's a viral disease.


----------



## kundalini

Hello.  My name is XXXX.  I'm a photoholic.  I have the tendancy to fondle my gear nightly whether I intend to light up or not.  

I don't wanna to quit.
I ain't gonna to quit.
Give me some more.
Don't Bogart that camera my friend, pass it over to me.


----------



## LeftBehind

My name is Parker, I am a Pentaxaholic.  I spend most my money on Pentax gear, mostly ancient. I have an inability to manually focus quickly, but that does not stop me from buying old gear, because of it's great optical quality. 
I know I can quit anytime I want.
I  once spent 6 hours trying to take pictures while on acid, in the dark,  do not try this at home.
I work a part time job I hate at a fast food joint to afford camera equipment. I've applied at every camera store in the city, despite most being over an hour bus-ride away, but have yet to receive a call from any, despite being very knowledgeable about cameras and related equipment.
I'm having trouble buying a P&S camera, because the Pentax ones do not appeal to me, and buying C*non feels like a sin.


----------



## abraxas

Antarctican said:


> ... exactly....



approximately


----------



## usayit

I have much more invested in my cameras than my primary car...

I am about 4 months from surpassing the value of both my primary car AND my convertible 2 seater toy car....  

I sometimes spend just as much of photo-consumables as my grocery bill.... 

I don't state a single brand.. I list Leica, Canon, Pentax, Minolta, and on occasion Polaroid... when asked what I shoot with.

I have a bag full of undeveloped, exposed film...

I have several gigs with of digital photos I haven't even looked at yet...

I sometimes cycle the shutter on some of my older cameras to hear and feel workmanship....

I rarely leave the house without a camera....

I flip camera equipment to make a few $$ on the side to feed my habit....

I passed up a chance to buy a early 90s Porsche to buy yet another camera....

I get pissed off when my job requires me to go into the office and miss 2nd Sunday camera swap....

Am I qualified enough to join?


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Hi, I'm Meg... and I am not only an addict but an enabler and a dealer to my children:stun:.
> It all started when I was given a camera, and it grew from there.. I started taking classes, and then......
> My kids started taking pictures with my phone, and my husband started taking pictures..
> And then....... Oh this is just too hard to say....


 
Way to raise a bunch of little photoholics!



jstuedle said:


> Hello, My name is John. And I am a Nikonaholic. I suffer from stage 3 NAS, Nikon acquisition syndrome. I even moderated a group called Nikonaholics. I had to give that up, my N.A.S. took away too much time from my moderator duties. I also confess to enabling all my family members who I can break down and force a Nikon into there hands. Cathy, my wife (proud new D300 owner.) Dawn our oldest daughter, still addicted to the film world and user of a FM2. And Dawn's oldest son, our grandson Jacob. He is addicted to his Nikkormat FTn w/50 f/1.2. We have attempted (however lame the attempt was) over the decades to break ourselves of this terrible vice, but to no avail. We have all just about decided to live with our addiction, and try to addict as many friends, fiends, and enemies to become Nikonaholics. After critical mass is attained, who will there be to criticize?


 
Nice to see another Nikonaholic arround! I feel you



Aquarium Dreams said:


> I show people how to make cameras, then they show people, who show people, and not only are there more cameras in the world, there are more people using them. It's a viral disease.


 
Way to spread it arround. 



kundalini said:


> Hello. My name is XXXX. I'm a photoholic. I have the tendancy to fondle my gear nightly whether I intend to light up or not.
> 
> I don't wanna to quit.
> I ain't gonna to quit.
> Give me some more.
> Don't Bogart that camera my friend, pass it over to me.


 
Hello XXXX... You fondle you gear eh? Is it nice and clean then?



LeftBehind said:


> My name is Parker, I am a Pentaxaholic. I spend most my money on Pentax gear, mostly ancient. I have an inability to manually focus quickly, but that does not stop me from buying old gear, because of it's great optical quality.
> I know I can quit anytime I want.
> I once spent 6 hours trying to take pictures while on acid, in the dark, do not try this at home.
> I work a part time job I hate at a fast food joint to afford camera equipment. I've applied at every camera store in the city, despite most being over an hour bus-ride away, but have yet to receive a call from any, despite being very knowledgeable about cameras and related equipment.
> I'm having trouble buying a P&S camera, because the Pentax ones do not appeal to me, and buying C*non feels like a sin.


 
I work hard to feed my addiction ( target....Bleh )! I was hired at a wolf camera store, and then fired about 5 minutes later because the didnt look at my application and notice that i was 17... Also you should buy a Nikon... It will liberate you!


----------



## ScottS

usayit said:


> I have much more invested in my cameras than my primary car...
> 
> I am about 4 months from surpassing the value of both my primary car AND my convertible 2 seater toy car....
> 
> I sometimes spend just as much of photo-consumables as my grocery bill....
> 
> I don't state a single brand.. I list Leica, Canon, Pentax, Minolta, and on occasion Polaroid... when asked what I shoot with.
> 
> I have a bag full of undeveloped, exposed film...
> 
> I have several gigs with of digital photos I haven't even looked at yet...
> 
> I sometimes cycle the shutter on some of my older cameras to hear and feel workmanship....
> 
> I rarely leave the house without a camera....
> 
> I flip camera equipment to make a few $$ on the side to feed my habit....
> 
> I passed up a chance to buy a early 90s Porsche to buy yet another camera....
> 
> I get pissed off when my job requires me to go into the office and miss 2nd Sunday camera swap....
> 
> Am I qualified enough to join?


 
YES!!! definitely! My car cost me around 3 thousand... my camera equipment is currently hovering around 5 thousand. The only deviation i have made from the Nikon line was a little P&S kodak that i got for 80 bucks.


----------



## Big Bully

I would totally say that usayit is qualified to be in our photoholics anonomous club..lmao!

Hey Scott, I always believe you got to start them early... My kids (6 and 3) are already addicted... 
Now... I'm screwed!!! LOL


----------



## ScottS

Have they been begging for a nice new D3?


----------



## abraxas

My grand daughter is hooked.  And I didn't spoil her and buy or give her a camera either.  She had to work and come up with the cash to buy it from me.  And she learned a few things;

She could have bought a new one for half as much as she paid for my old one.

Don't buy broken equipment.

Papa's a photoholic.


----------



## ScottS

abraxas said:


> Don't buy broken equipment.


 
Did you sell her broken stuff!?!?:shock:


----------



## abraxas

ScottS said:


> Did you sell her broken stuff!?!?:shock:



Nah, she can sell her own broken stuff like I did.


----------



## ScottS

Phew! I was going to say...

Yes, the younger they are, the easier it is to get em' hooked.


----------



## Big Bully

No I got him a kidz cam. I figured I would get him a cheap one to start with and then next year, when he is older we will see..
I mean come on my other kid is almost 4, and they are boys... Expensive is out for now...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> No I got him a kidz cam. I figured I would get him a cheap one to start with and then next year, when he is older we will see..
> I mean come on my other kid is almost 4, and they are boys... Expensive is out for now...


Thats good, because if you did get them D3's I would make you adopt me!


----------



## RacePhoto

Big Bully said:


> No I got him a kidz cam. I figured I would get him a cheap one to start with and then next year, when he is older we will see..
> I mean come on my other kid is almost 4, and they are boys... Expensive is out for now...



Did you explain to him, that he had no shoes and had to walk barefoot, because you spent all the money on cameras? 

No one mentioned hiding cameras from significant others, so they don't know you are still "using". Or when you are caught... it's not yours, you are just holding it for a friend. 

I'm also a member of the; Camera with lens is worth more than my car, club.

No I don't care about post counts.


----------



## ScottS

RacePhoto said:


> No I don't care about post counts.


 

Sure.... Me either


----------



## nealjpage

My name's also Scott and I'm also a photoholic.  I find myself cruising craigslist and ebay looking for illicit camera bargains.  I find myself begging friends, family, and coworkers for un-used film cameras.  I stalk people with nice gear, lusting after it and wishing it were mine.  It takes away from my studies.  My home is a wreck.  Miller, my cat, has developed a nervous tic because of all the new crap I bring into the house.  I can't maintain healthy relationships.  I break promises to myself to justify my habit.

I'm sick, twisted, and a horrible human being.  And I need help!


----------



## chrisk121

post count +1

(p.s. I'm a photoholic)


----------



## Big Bully

RacePhoto said:


> Did you explain to him, that he had no shoes and had to walk barefoot, because you spent all the money on cameras?
> 
> No one mentioned hiding cameras from significant others, so they don't know you are still "using". Or when you are caught... it's not yours, you are just holding it for a friend.
> 
> I'm also a member of the; Camera with lens is worth more than my car, club.
> 
> No I don't care about post counts.


 

If I had the opportunity to feed my addiction I would.. I was almost allowed to buy a camera this summer... BUT... and there is always a big but... My husband is addicted to diesel horsepower, and that is how I am an enabler. I had to sacrifice my nice new pretty camera, for a big shiny turbo for my truck so I could tow his big diesel puller to the sled pulls. 
$1000 on a camera or $3000 on truck stuff....
He didn't blink twice when he spent the 3grand!
And with student loans coming he is looking to drop another 6grand on his truck... As they say... MORE POWER!! OHH OHH OHHH. 
But I think I have him talked into buying me studio equiptment and a better camera, because HE thought of a way to make some good money with it.. lmao!


Post counts.... I'm workin on it!


----------



## Alex_B

my whole camera related equipment (digital, film, lenses, vintage cameras) is only about one third of the value of my current car.

So I guess I am out ...


----------



## Big Bully

Alex_B said:


> my whole camera related equipment (digital, film, lenses, vintage cameras) is only about one third of the value of my current car.
> 
> So I guess I am out ...


 

Well if we are talking about camera related equiptment and vehicles.. I am so out. My two cameras that I own equal to less than $1000, but if you count college (degree in photography) then I think I am back in the race.. lol


----------



## abraxas

Alex_B said:


> my whole camera related equipment (digital, film, lenses, vintage cameras) is only about one third of the value of my current car.
> ...



I bought a vehicle just to carry my camera equipment.


----------



## chrisk121

post count +2

(p.s. I'm a photoholic)


----------



## 03 black gt

I know someone who had to quit photography because it was consuming his life.  There is always a better picture you can take....!


----------



## Big Bully

abraxas said:


> I bought a vehicle just to carry my camera equipment.


 

Hey, Can you feed my habit/adiction too!? I have the bad A vehicle to carry the stuff I just need the equiptment.. lol


----------



## usayit

abraxas said:


> I bought a vehicle just to carry my camera equipment.



Hehehe lol.. 

You missed my sig didn't yah...


----------



## Big Bully

usayit said:


> Hehehe lol..
> 
> You missed my sig didn't yah...


 

Wow, I thought that was a type/brand of bag! Dang! I picked the wrong guy to buy my stuff for me.. lol


----------



## Big Bully

hahaha...

I just noticed that the smilie by my name in my sig is at the excact same angle and "flirty look" as my avatar...
HAHAHAHA


----------



## cameramike

i'm not a photoholic... *snaps picture* i swear i could stop this when ever i want *shoots three more* alright fine i am a photoholic . can i get a name tag?


----------



## cameramike

nealjpage said:


> I'm sick, twisted, and a horrible human being.  And I need help!


scott we are all sick and twisted, who else in their right mind would obsess over what we obsess over the horrible part.. well your on your own with that one my friend... :er:


----------



## dpolston

I think we need a _12 stop_ program!


----------



## cameramike

dpolston said:


> I think we need a _12 stop_ program!





> "I crack myself up sometimes!"



:er: oh boy


----------



## dpolston

"... _yes, I have been shooting at 5.6, I admit that. But lately I have stopped it down to a 2.8!"_


----------



## dpolston

"_... it all started with a little disk camera and at the height of it all... I was up to a Mamiya, 5 sessions a day! I did cut back to a 35mm in the early 90's...
but when I bought my first digital... OMG!  I was up to 500 shots a day!"

<dialing Nikon Corp now - maybe I can sue them for my habit>
_


----------



## RKW3

I want my post count to go up.


----------



## cameramike

RKW3 said:


> I want my post count to go up.


no no you first have to admit that your an addict THEN you can post randomly... at least i think that how it works, Alex_B can confirm this


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm not an addict yet but I am enabling my 2 year old to become an addict (my old Olympus P&S is his now).


----------



## ScottS

nealjpage said:


> My name's also Scott and I'm also a photoholic. I find myself cruising craigslist and ebay looking for illicit camera bargains. I find myself begging friends, family, and coworkers for un-used film cameras.* I stalk people with nice gear*, lusting after it and wishing it were mine. It takes away from my studies. My home is a wreck. Miller, my cat, has developed a nervous tic because of all the new crap I bring into the house. I can't maintain healthy relationships. I break promises to myself to justify my habit.
> 
> I'm sick, twisted, and a horrible human being. And I need help!


 
I know EXACTLY how you feel. :mrgreen:



cameramike said:


> i'm not a photoholic... *snaps picture* i swear i could stop this when ever i want *shoots three more* alright fine i am a photoholic . can i get a name tag?


 
Yes you can. I didn't think there was such a thing as being over qualified, but i think your it. 


dpolston said:


> I think we need a _12 stop_ program!


:meh: I didn't laugh at all i swear! 



cameramike said:


> no no you first have to admit that your an addict THEN you can post randomly... at least i think that how it works, Alex_B can confirm this


Yes this is the way that it works.. One must admit their problem before the 'healing' ( posting ) process can begin.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> I admit it!!! I admit it!!! I'm an adict!!!!
> I find my adiction to be at its worst when it is combined with diesel power. I can't stop shooting... I can't stop!! What do I do!?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I'm not an addict yet but I am enabling my 2 year old to become an addict (my old Olympus P&S is his now).


 

Sigh, another good example of an awesome parent!


Some people have Dr. Spock, 

We have Dr. Nikon, Pentax, Cannon and Fugi.. lmao!!!


----------



## Battou

My name is Jay, I started in High school with a Nikon F3.......I sobered up for a wile and put it all away, I stayed sober for almost seven years......then I picked up an Easyshare.......Now after digging out my older gear and picking up some new stuff my gear list easily surpasses the value of my car, and I only have four lenses and two of them are kit lenses .








I also have a stopgap fetish.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I admit it!!! I admit it!!! I'm an adict!!!!
> I find my adiction to be at its worst when it is combined with diesel power. I can't stop shooting... I can't stop!! What do I do!?


 
Diesel powered camera's? Man thats old!!! Jk

You keep on shooting up...errr things.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Diesel powered camera's? Man thats old!!! Jk
> 
> You keep on shooting up...errr things.


 

Oh no no... Not diesel powered camera's silly... 


I mean diesel events.. Drag races, sled pulls, you name it.. Ahhhhh Photography and diesel smoke.... What a combo!
Now that is an adiction!


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> My name is Jay, I started in High school with a Nikon F3.......I sobered up for a wile and put it all away, I stayed sober for almost seven years......then I picked up an Easyshare.......Now after digging out my older gear and picking up some new stuff my gear list easily surpasses the value of my car, and I only have four lenses and two of them are kit lenses .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a stopgap fetish.


 
haha :mrgreen: I think a lot of people spend more on camera gear than on anything else. Well except for usayit... I like you camera bag... :mrgreen:

Oh yea and stopgap?? Huh?


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Oh no no... Not diesel powered camera's silly...
> 
> 
> I mean diesel events.. Drag races, sled pulls, you name it.. Ahhhhh Photography and diesel smoke.... What a combo!
> Now that is an adiction!


 
Do you take picture of these events, or drive them? And if you take pictures if them, how come I havent seen any? :raisedbrow:


----------



## chrisk121

Just posting for post count


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Do you take picture of these events, or drive them? And if you take pictures if them, how come I havent seen any? :raisedbrow:


 

I have tried to do sled pulls once, but I mainly take pictures of them and the trucks that compete.

You want to see some?!


----------



## ScottS

chrisk121 said:


> Just posting for post count


 
I think you have the wrong thread for that, the ones that you can post just for kicks and giggles are, the ban the poster above you, and no word association. 

In this thread we ask that you at least post the word Nikon, or the focals of a lens to get out blood going.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I have tried to do sled pulls once, but I mainly take pictures of them and the trucks that compete.
> 
> You want to see some?!


 
Sure! Make a new thread out of it!:thumbup:
( that way we can comment on that and get the post count higher...:er: )


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> haha :mrgreen: I think a lot of people spend more on camera gear than on anything else. Well except for usayit... I like you camera bag... :mrgreen:
> 
> Oh yea and stopgap?? Huh?



Stopgap = camera built or bought in to fill a void between big name models and are usually not standouts to their respective names.

I am currently looking to accuire an Olympus FTL just to have it, maybe run a roll of film threw every now and again.


*EDIT*
A complete list of my gear can be found Here


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Sure! Make a new thread out of it!:thumbup:
> ( that way we can comment on that and get the post count higher...:er: )


 

Hmm Sounds good... I will see what I can do...:mrgreen:


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> Stopgap = camera built or bought in to fill a void between big name models and are usually not standouts to their respective names.
> 
> I am currently looking to accuire an Olympus FTL just to have it, maybe run a roll of film threw every now and again.


 
Oh... see I googled it, and came up with something way different haha


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> Oh... see I googled it, and came up with something way different haha



 I see this now that you bring it up. I never googled it before


----------



## ScottS

I find myself googleing a lot lately... mainly about photo gear too... its my enabler


----------



## cameramike

OH NO! i need help some one quick i just picked up my camera after 4 hours of not touching it!  i couldn't help my self it was so amazing the feeling of it in my hand.


----------



## ScottS

Did you fire off a few shots as well? Thats when you know you got it bad...


----------



## cameramike

ScottS said:


> In this thread we ask that you at least post the word Nikon, or the focals of a lens to get out blood going.


nikon? where? i'll have to shoot it with my canon :camera:


----------



## cameramike

a few? i think i just filled back up my 4gb card... i told my self i'd take it easy now i have a finger cramp


----------



## Battou

cameramike said:


> OH NO! i need help some one quick i just picked up my camera after 4 hours of not touching it!  i couldn't help my self it was so amazing the feeling of it in my hand.



You think that is bad, I have to wait till monday before I can touch my bellows again, Thankfully my ES fits in my brief case to hold me over.....but, it's not .....not my bellows .


----------



## ScottS

cameramike said:


> a few? i think i just filled back up my 4gb card... i told my self i'd take it easy now i have a finger cramp


 
Haha wow you need to slow down... Do you have any 8 gig cards in the house by chance? You may overdose with one of those!:mrgreen:


----------



## cameramike

hang in there man hang in there... scott i think we'r gonna loose him. 4ccs of bellows  STAT


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> You think that is bad, I have to wait till monday before I can touch my bellows again, Thankfully my ES fits in my brief case to hold me over.....but, it's not .....not my bellows .


 
I played with bellows once, it was neat!


----------



## ScottS

cameramike said:


> hang in there man hang in there... scott i think we'r gonna loose him. 4ccs of bellows STAT


----------



## cameramike

ScottS said:


> Haha wow you need to slow down... Do you have any 8 gig cards in the house by chance? You may overdose with one of those!:mrgreen:


*looks frantically* NO! infact i have no other CF cards... uh oh this could get ugly. .... yumm 8gbs of pure digital beauty


----------



## Battou

and one time at band camp....I tried making an HDR out of a videogame image......


----------



## Big Bully

Oh no!!! 
I can't find my camera charger.. and my battery is dead!! What do I do!!?


----------



## ScottS

cameramike said:


> *looks frantically* NO! infact i have no other CF cards... uh oh this could get ugly. .... yumm 8gbs of pure digital beauty


 
Oh god we have lost him! :crazy:


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Oh no!!!
> I can't find my camera charger.. and my battery is dead!! What do I do!!?


 
PANIC!!!!!! AHHH


----------



## cameramike

Big Bully said:


> Oh no!!!
> I can't find my camera charger.. and my battery is dead!! What do I do!!?


if your really desperate put on socks go into a room with carpet and rub your feet as fast as you can and touch the battery (really, dont try it)


----------



## Big Bully

I've been panicing for two days now!!! AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ScottS

Better find that charger! panicking is not good for your health!


----------



## Battou

You could always get an older camera that dosn't need them to hold over.....Dieaaa mean um...... how bout those Dolphins....yeah that's it.


----------



## Big Bully

I knew where it was until I moved... And now... It is in a box......







somewhere..

But my camera is Dying!!!!!!!


----------



## cameramike

ScottS said:


> Better find that charger! panicking is not good for your health!


neither is her obsession with photography which is causing her panick... its a nasty thing once you get addicted


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> You could always get an older camera that dosn't need them to hold over.....Dieaaa mean um...... how bout those Dolphins....yeah that's it.


 

Oooh like FILM?? And a completely manual camera... I'm not sure if that's safe!


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> Oooh like FILM?? And a completely manual camera... I'm not sure if that's safe!



It's perfectly safe.....I turned out fi..........


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> It's perfectly safe.....I turned out fi..........


 
Anyone know CPR?


----------



## Big Bully

Ooooh Film!!! That means I could go into the dark room and print my own stuff!!! I could spend DAYS in the dark room!!! Oh boy this film thing could be really good for me!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Anyone know CPR?


 

Sure all you need is a really heavy shoe and drop it on his chest! lol


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Ooooh Film!!! That means I could go into the dark room and print my own stuff!!! I could spend DAYS in the dark room!!! Oh boy this film thing could be really good for me!!:mrgreen:


 
Teach you how to pace yourself for sure!

I have to agree though, I could also spend days int the darkroom too!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Sure all you need is a really heavy shoe and drop it on his chest! lol


 
Hopefully not a heel!


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Teach you how to pace yourself for sure!
> 
> I have to agree though, I could also spend days int the darkroom too!


 

I love the dark room, so artistic, and fun!


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Hopefully not a heel!


 


Oh sure! Ruin my fun!!


----------



## ScottS

Smells good too!


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Smells good too!


 

Oh I agree.. I love the smell of a dark room!


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm I think we hit a whole new level of addiction here.. lol


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Oh sure! Ruin my fun!!




I'm sure I want my heart pumpin not a pump in my heart :heart:


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> I'm sure I want my heart pumpin not a pump in my heart :heart:


 

Oh man! I was only going to use my 4 in spike heels.. It would only hurt for a minute!


----------



## cameramike

oh uh, i'm sorry to say but i think meg and scott have managed to turn their addiction into an ever spreading one.. we must lock all dark room doors ASAP.

is it okay to DREAM of photography? i mean its like not like i was actually taking pictures, although i did wake up and find my camera next to me.. sleep photographing?


----------



## Alex_B

a dominatrix in the darkroom? wow.


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> PANIC!!!!!! AHHH



I thought that was supposed to be <big friendly letters>Don't Panic</big friendly letters>


----------



## Phazan

I'm a 17 year old male, I take pictures a lot, but I can stop anytime I want. Getting addicted can't/won't happen to me.. that only happens to people who aren't careful...I'm invincible.


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> I'm a 17 year old male, I take pictures a lot, but I can stop anytime I want. Getting addicted can't/won't happen to me.. that only happens to people who aren't careful...I'm invincible.


 


HE'S IN DENIAL!!!!!!


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> oh uh, i'm sorry to say but i think meg and scott have managed to turn their addiction into an ever spreading one.. we must lock all dark room doors ASAP.
> 
> is it okay to DREAM of photography? i mean its like not like i was actually taking pictures, although i did wake up and find my camera next to me.. sleep photographing?


 

Oooh.. Can we be locked in it?! I know I could spend hours in the dark room.. All I need is a cell phone to order pizza and pepsi, and more developing paper... And I'm good!


----------



## Big Bully

Alex_B said:


> a dominatrix in the darkroom? wow.


 


Heheheheheheehe Isn't that a great fantasy?:mrgreen:


----------



## Phazan

Big Bully said:


> HE'S IN DENIAL!!!!!!


 

No really! I can stop anytime, I just chose not to. My friends are addicted, but that's because they are stupid, and got themselves like that.

Thaaaat can't happen to me! Lol, the thought of that...


----------



## Seefutlung

I really don't about other people's problems ... just want to get my posts up.


----------



## Seefutlung

Seefutlung said:


> I really don't about other people's problems ... just want to get my posts up.



hell ... I'll even quote myself.  (guess I'm not ready for step one ... how many stops ... err steps in this program ... I just finished step twelve at a different forum.)


----------



## cameramike

Big Bully said:


> Oooh.. Can we be locked in it?!


no no locked OUTSIDE sorry but its the only way to fix this obsession


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> No really! I can stop anytime, I just chose not to. My friends are addicted, but that's because they are stupid, and got themselves like that.
> 
> Thaaaat can't happen to me! Lol, the thought of that...


 

See you are blaming your friends, you can't see that you actually have a problem...
Once you admit the issue, then we can start helping you...lol


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> no no locked OUTSIDE sorry but its the only way to fix this obsession


 

Oooh don't do that to me!! I haven't been in the dark room in 4 years! I need to go back.. Digital is killing me!

*getting the darkroom shakes and nervous twitches* ( TOO MUCH LIGHT!!!) Go toward the red light!!


----------



## Phazan

Big Bully said:


> See you are blaming your friends, you can't see that you actually have a problem...
> Once you admit the issue, then we can start helping you...lol


 
But I don't have a problem! My parents sent me here against my will


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> But I don't have a problem! My parents sent me here against my will


 

So you are saying that they have a camera pointed at your head, and you are being forced to type about your "supposed" non-issue...


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I thought that was supposed to be <big friendly letters>Don't Panic</big friendly letters>




[FONT=&quot]"Cops ring up the mayor says there's panic in the 
street we hate to wake you up but we can't find the chief 
mayor says use your head if he ain't in his car 
he's hiding from his wife down at Smoky's Bar"

Third Rock from the Sun by Joe Difffie 

Song about a Good day with NAS.
[/FONT]


----------



## Phazan

Big Bully said:


> So you are saying that they have a camera pointed at your head, and you are being forced to type about your "supposed" non-issue...


 
Mmmmhmmmm. Exactly.

I'M NEVER GOING TO ADMIT MY PROBLEM!!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> Mmmmhmmmm. Exactly.
> 
> I'M NEVER GOING TO ADMIT MY PROBLEM!!!!


 

Chicken.... lol

You think admitting shows weakness!!!


----------



## leaving0hio

I really don't have a problem... it's just a phase...  but once in a while I find myself thinking that the car we just bought could have been a couple L's.  Maybe I really am just sick.


----------



## ScottS

leaving0hio said:


> I really don't have a problem... it's just a phase... but once in a while I find myself thinking that the car we just bought could have been a couple L's. Maybe I really am just sick.


 
No thats quite normal. The only thing is that a nice L will keep its value much better than that new car. :er:


----------



## leaving0hio

Oh it's used - but I agree.  I consoled myself and my wallet by purchasing my first L a week later.


----------



## leaving0hio

that doesn't _really_ mean I have a problem.. does it?


----------



## ScottS

Nooooo! Of course not!

If only I had the money....


----------



## Big Bully

Ok so what is an L?


----------



## Alex_B

Big Bully said:


> Heheheheheheehe Isn't that a great fantasy?:mrgreen:



yes indeed!


----------



## Big Bully

Alex_B said:


> yes indeed!


 

Well at least someone likes that fantasy... 
Oooh there we go, we could create a television series or a movie!! The dominatrix in the darkroom! We have gold people....


Wow I need help!


----------



## Alex_B

Big Bully said:


> Wow I need help!



we all do!


----------



## cameramike

Big Bully said:


> Ok so what is an L?


*bugs out* *twitches* did she... did she just really ask that? *faints* i need to hold my camera!


----------



## cameramike

Alex_B said:


> we all do!


speak for your self! i'm strong... when i have my camera in my hands at least


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> *bugs out* *twitches* did she... did she just really ask that? *faints* i need to hold my camera!


 

My photography program at school wasn't all that great and really didn't teach us about stuff like L's.


----------



## Alex_B

I have some Ls over here, but I consider them not part of my addiction.


----------



## Big Bully

Alex_B said:


> I have some Ls over here, but I consider them not part of my addiction.


 

Ok now you guys are just teasin me for not knowing what an L is...:er:


----------



## cameramike

i wish i had some Ls... if only i had money. alex anything photo related is part of the addiction my friend


----------



## Big Bully

Well now that I know what an L is.... I want some too!!! I can already imagine the shots that I would take with that baby!!!


----------



## Alex_B

cameramike said:


> i wish i had some Ls... if only i had money. alex anything photo related is part of the addiction my friend



but my Ls are just tools.... my prrrrrecioussss tools. ...


----------



## Big Bully

I have decided that I need a photo daddy!!! Someone to help me with my addiction, in other words some rich guy to feed my habit! lol


----------



## Big Bully

I just figured out another level to my addiction!!!!!

As much as I like to take pictures and develope them, I LOVE to model too!! lol


----------



## Alex_B

Big Bully said:


> I have decided that I need a photo daddy!!! Someone to help me with my addiction, in other words some rich guy to feed my habit! lol



too bad I spent all my money on lenses


----------



## Big Bully

Alex_B said:


> too bad I spent all my money on lenses


 

And you are on the opposite side of the planet!


----------



## Alex_B

lol, true!

well, not really opposite.

And I am way too young to be a photo daddy yet


----------



## Big Bully

Alex_B said:


> lol, true!
> 
> well, not really opposite.
> 
> And I am way too young to be a photo daddy yet


 

Oh yeah?!


----------



## cameramike

uh oh... this could get interesting 
*gets popcorn and sits down*


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> uh oh... this could get interesting
> *gets popcorn and sits down*


Dude you crack me up!!!

Hey if I could be a dominatrix of the darkroom you could totally be a daddy!


----------



## cameramike

are you saying i could be your photo daddy? Sorry but im younger then you! haha. and I crack my self up sometimes too.But really alex you could SEND her the lenses  oh.. and meg (dont mind if i call you that do ya?) google Canon L and you will understand.


----------



## Phazan

Alex_B said:


> we all do!


 
You mean...everyone but me...

You all have issues.


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> are you saying i could be your photo daddy? Sorry but im younger then you! haha. and I crack my self up sometimes too.But really alex you could SEND her the lenses  oh.. and meg (dont mind if i call you that do ya?) google Canon L and you will understand.


 

LMAO!! No I was saying that you crack me up!! You and your popcorn!
I hear it is a pretty spendy lense.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh and by all means call me Meg.. That is fine!


----------



## cameramike

okay was just making sure there haha. yea tell me about it i'm still drooling over the thought of having one. can we get this moving a little? I'm running low on popcorn


----------



## Alex_B

1. I will not send my L-babies to anyone

2. I am young, but not too young. so i am probably older than you two


----------



## cameramike

oh believe you me you are older then me.


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> okay was just making sure there haha. yea tell me about it i'm still drooling over the thought of having one. can we get this moving a little? I'm running low on popcorn


 

LOL ok now which scene are you playing out in your head?


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> oh believe you me you are older then me.


 

Oh sure.. make me feel ancient!!
I was only 9 when you were born!!


----------



## cameramike

having a L mounted on my camera...


----------



## cameramike

Big Bully said:


> Oh sure.. make me feel ancient!!
> I was only 9 when you were born!!


that was to alex, not you meg.


----------



## Alex_B

cameramike said:


> oh believe you me you are older then me.



I feel about as young as you are ... but not on Mondays


----------



## cameramike

haha sure hope it ant sunday night then where you are like it is here.


----------



## Phazan

I'm 17. WOOOOO


----------



## Big Bully

Ok just checkin, because I didn't think 26 was all that old...

And Alex is only 35, so he was 9 when I was born...lol


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> I'm 17. WOOOOO


 

Y'all are a bunch of kids...lol


----------



## cameramike

hey quit being a bully big bully  us kids are taking over.


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> hey quit being a bully big bully  us kids are taking over.


 

Well then you can't watch the darkroom dominatrix movie...
There will be enlargers, and solution and lights involved... Talk about a fun time!!!


----------



## cameramike

I'll catch it on dvd in may when I'm 18 mauhaha. what type of enlarger are you talking about exactly? ahha *refills popcorn*


----------



## Phazan

Heyyyy cameramike is my age! WOOO!!!
But this age group is the best...obviously.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh maybe a Beseler.. Definately has to be black and white concidering that's all I know how to do in the dark room so far...


----------



## cameramike

i may be younger... but i think that joke just went right over your head meg.


----------



## cameramike

by the way... i think i've managed to get about 20 posts in a matter of like 2 days this thread is SO curring my photoholicism


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> Heyyyy cameramike is my age! WOOO!!!
> But this age group is the best...obviously.


 

Oh yeah, pat yourself on the back! 
Most of us were 17 once.. I for one am happy to be done with that stage of life! lol


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> i may be younger... but i think that joke just went right over your head meg.


 

Nope... I just didn't want to make my dominatrix movie a porn flick more than it already sounds like... lol

And besides I had to look up the name of the enlarger that I told ya... lol

I hear the Ensyte commercial on the TV all the time.. So that one must be good...lol


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> by the way... i think i've managed to get about 20 posts in a matter of like 2 days this thread is SO curring my photoholicism


 

I think I have done like 30, I went from a not such a newbie to I am on here a lot... in a day!


----------



## cameramike

haha very good meg you are learning! i'm only up to (3.66 posts per day) i think once i get it up to around 10 post per day i'll have to think seriously about my addiction.


----------



## leaving0hio

I'm still hovering around 30 - but more today than I've ever made in one day.  Maybe we need to form a support group though... or shoot a movie - either way.


----------



## Phazan

I joined over a year ago. I am not a frequent poster...
Meg, it's only cool right now to be 17. It wasn't the cool age when YOU were 17. That's why your so bitter towards us 17 year olds.


----------



## monkeykoder

17 was a great age for me that was when I graduated High School and left hell forever...  (and here I am thinking about going back as a teacher in a year and a half.)


----------



## Phazan

I don't get what is so bad about highschool. I hate work with a passion, but there are ways to make class fun!!


----------



## monkeykoder

High school is hell for the Social Phobic and for those that differentiate themselves from the norm because they are constantly insulted and cast out from their peer group.  Work (and college) is much less so like that.  I tend to think that High school is a large part of the reason for my blossoming addiction to photography.  I've always been the outsider and the camera enforces a kind of observers roll.


----------



## leaving0hio

monkeykoder said:


> <snip> ...I've always been the outsider and the camera enforces a kind of observers roll.



I think that's pretty much the long and short of it.  You said exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Phazan

I don't know, sorry to hear you guys didn't like highschool.. I can't wait to do other things, but I still don't want to leave highschool in some ways. I'm going to miss so many people and fun things about it.


----------



## leaving0hio

Don't get me wrong - in retrospect, the carefree lack of responsibility and obligations was nice - and there were a few fun parts.  But it's not an experience I would opt to repeat.  College on the other hand.. I wouldn't mind so much.


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> I joined over a year ago. I am not a frequent poster...
> Meg, it's only cool right now to be 17. It wasn't the cool age when YOU were 17. That's why your so bitter towards us 17 year olds.


 

You are just bitter cuz you still have to drive with a parent. lmao

High school is just cool when you are popular. 
I started photography in high school, I was into a ton of activities. But I went to a small H.S. and did not have the right "name" in H.S. I developed an attitude which ended up making my life in H.S. a living hell. 
I kept my bad attitude until college and then really got back into photography. 
I find whenever I want to retreat from live as an adult, I really get into artzy stuff, like photography.


----------



## Big Bully

leaving0hio said:


> Don't get me wrong - in retrospect, the carefree lack of responsibility and obligations was nice - and there were a few fun parts. But it's not an experience I would opt to repeat. College on the other hand.. I wouldn't mind so much.


 

I would love to experience college life without being attached and having kids, another form of carefree... But that isn't an option..lol


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> haha very good meg you are learning! i'm only up to (3.66 posts per day) i think once i get it up to around 10 post per day i'll have to think seriously about my addiction.


 

On one of the diesel truck forum's I belong to, I am up to 7.66 posts a day.. 
I am slacking here!!!  lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah it would have been nice if I would have made better choices in women in my early college career.  As it is the only thing harder than being attached with kids in college is having kids without being attached in college (mind you I only have my kid 2 days a week so I guess I should take it differently) (I also love my kid more than anything else in the world and don't regret having him)


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah it would have been nice if I would have made better choices in women in my early college career. As it is the only thing harder than being attached with kids in college is having kids without being attached in college (mind you I only have my kid 2 days a week so I guess I should take it differently) (I also love my kid more than anything else in the world and don't regret having him)


 

Same here I wouldn't trade my kids for the world. But it sure makes college hard. But having them getting excited about art, and photography and wanting to do stuff like mom.. That makes it worth it..
And it also makes it so much easier to be addicted to photography.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> On one of the diesel truck forum's I belong to, I am up to 7.66 posts a day..
> I am slacking here!!! lol


 
How many days have you been a member here?


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> How many days have you been a member here?


 
I started in June and I am at 1350 posts on my local diesel forum...


----------



## monkeykoder

Hrmm 2 and already working on self-portraits...  Just hope he never gets into myspace...


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> How many days have you been a member here?


 

Are you trying to say that I talk to much?!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Hrmm 2 and already working on self-portraits... Just hope he never gets into myspace...


 


Ooooh how cute!!!!

Hey myspace isn't all that bad! I have an account there.. You just have to be subjective as to who you let into your circle.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Are you trying to say that I talk to much?!


 
Nooooo! Just alot! :mrgreen: haha

Its a good thing. Trust me.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Nooooo! Just alot! :mrgreen: haha
> 
> Its a good thing. Trust me.


 


I mean I can attempt to quit talking.......


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Ooooh how cute!!!!
> 
> Hey myspace isn't all that bad! I have an account there.. You just have to be subjective as to who you let into your circle.


 
This is true... it is easy to be a myspace friend whore, which is why I have 2. One for me, and one for my photography.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I mean I can attempt to quit talking.......


 
No please dont, makes things here more interesting! But maybe that's your REAL addiction....?


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> This is true... it is easy to be a myspace friend whore, which is why I have 2. One for me, and one for my photography.


 

Lol I am just a picture whore.. I could be infront and behind the camera all day long!!!

Wow is it me or does that just sound dirty!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

I had a myspace I eventually deleted it because I would get 20 add requests a day from people trying to get me to go to their porno websites.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> No please dont, makes things here more interesting! But maybe that's your REAL addiction....?


 

You are right, I can't stop talking to save my life... lol 
I am a social bug, and love to make friends.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Lol I am just a picture whore.. I could be infront and behind the camera all day long!!!
> 
> Wow is it me or does that just sound dirty!!!


 
The convo here always gets dirty this time of night... :er:


----------



## monkeykoder

I wish I could find a model I need someone to help me get better at doing portraits and or other interesting types of people photography.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I had a myspace I eventually deleted it because I would get 20 add requests a day from people trying to get me to go to their porno websites.


 

Wow what did you do?! I only have gotten one or two.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I had a myspace I eventually deleted it because I would get 20 add requests a day from people trying to get me to go to their porno websites.


 
You must have been popular! dang!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Wow what did you do?! I only have gotten one or two.


 
Quit posting so fast! I cant keep up!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I wish I could find a model I need someone to help me get better at doing portraits and or other interesting types of people photography.


 

Sign me up!! I love to be photographed!


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Quit posting so fast! I cant keep up!


 

I told you I am the posting queen when I have someone to talk to... lmao!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I told you I am the posting queen when I have someone to talk to... lmao!


 
Apparently so! at this rate you will be passing my post count in a few days!


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Apparently so! at this rate you will be passing my post count in a few days!


 

At least I will if we continue this thread...!


Speaking of this thread there have been over 100 posts just today on here!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

If only you weren't several states away I'd love to sign you up.  Something about being male and marked single made them come in like that.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> At least I will if we continue this thread...!
> 
> 
> Speaking of this thread there have been over 100 posts just today on here!!!


 
And im sure the rest of the forum members hate us for it too... :mrgreen: sorry!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> If only you weren't several states away I'd love to sign you up. Something about being male and marked single made them come in like that.


 

Oh come on... I am just two states over. It isn't that bad.. I was thinking about going to Seattle (if chosen and if I actually sent in a photograph) to do some nude photography.


----------



## Big Bully

holy crap did I just say that out loud?!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Oh come on... I am just two states over. It isn't that bad.. I was thinking about going to Seattle (if chosen and if I actually sent in a photograph) to do some nude photography.


----------



## ScottS

*PAUSE THREAD*

( shower time )


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> And im sure the rest of the forum members hate us for it too... :mrgreen: sorry!


 

Hey we have a legit conversation going on here... We are talking about addictions.. Ranging in photography... from, talking about photography to being a model, taking pictures, fondling cameras (mike) and the like...
Its all legit!


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> *PAUSE THREAD*
> 
> ( shower time )


 

Holy crap I haven't laughed that hard in a long time!!! LMAO!!! That is halarious!


----------



## monkeykoder

There is nothing wrong with that.  The female body is already fine art heck wanting to shoot women is a significant part of the reason I'm working on my photography skills (I don't HAVE to do nudes and I'm NOWHERE near that good yet but it would be fun.)


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> There is nothing wrong with that. The female body is already fine art heck wanting to shoot women is a significant part of the reason I'm working on my photography skills (I don't HAVE to do nudes and I'm NOWHERE near that good yet but it would be fun.)


 

I have done some almost nude shots. They were fun! I even have some floating around on the forum of me in a bikini, and in a dance outfit.


----------



## monkeykoder

I would love to do some photo-shoots with someone that wasn't afraid of their body.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I would love to do some photo-shoots with someone that wasn't afraid of their body.


 

Hey I had to have kids before I wasn't afraid of my body. But I sooo need a tan! lol

Funny thing is, is that I am thinner now, than I was before I had kids... Oddly strange but true.


----------



## monkeykoder

So you're saying I need to find myself a woman and get her pregnant and wait a couple of years?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> So you're saying I need to find myself a woman and get her pregnant and wait a couple of years?


 

Lol maybe...
It only took me 6 weeks to lose a ton of weight after the first one.. And then after the second one it took a year and a half.. But I went from a size 10-12 (before kids) to a size 6 (after the first one) to a size 4 (now)!


----------



## Big Bully

But the bad thing is that I lost my chest... lol But there are ways to fix that.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Good work.  I'm thinking I'm not going to get any women pregnant anytime soon anyway (any other ways to find women that aren't afraid of their body so I can nurture my addiction to photography)?  Those things are inconsequential anyways.


----------



## Happy Hour

I don't know if I'm a photohaulic, but everyone always asks me why there's not one picture of me without a camera in my hand! LOL


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> There is nothing wrong with that. The female body is already fine art heck wanting to shoot women is a significant part of the reason I'm working on my photography skills (I don't HAVE to do nudes and I'm NOWHERE near that good yet but it would be fun.)


 
Amen to that!


----------



## ScottS

Happy Hour said:


> I don't know if I'm a photohaulic, but everyone always asks me why there's not one picture of me without a camera in my hand! LOL


 
Your totally qualified!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Holy crap I haven't laughed that hard in a long time!!! LMAO!!! That is halarious!


 
Your welcome!


----------



## monkeykoder

Too bad it get so slow this late it is only 10 my time and I don't go to bed until 2-5am usually


----------



## ScottS

Its 11 here, and ill be surfin for another 2 hours usually... Although, i do have to go back to school tomorrow, so not to sure about tonight.


----------



## monkeykoder

School Scmool who cares it isn't like you can't get through without thinking.


----------



## ScottS

True, but then I will miss my darkroom time... and trust me, if you saw our darkroom you would want to spend some time in there too!

I have been told that it is the biggest and most advanced ( school ) lab in colorado... dunno about that tho...


----------



## monkeykoder

Well you don't need to be AWAKE for anything you just need to be there.


----------



## ScottS

Haha true... Red bull here I come!


----------



## monkeykoder

I much prefer coffee or Howling Monkey.


----------



## ScottS

Never had Howling Monkey before, but tonight I tried a new one without even knowing. I thought I was going to get a... crap now I cant think of it.... Oh well, it was good!


----------



## monkeykoder

Find the can I'm a connoisseur of energy drinks. (and  a fair fan of coffee)


----------



## ScottS

Ummm It was a green tea with energy in it... Its a pretty popular tea... not lipton.... GAH!


----------



## monkeykoder

Arizona RX energy?


----------



## ScottS

YES!!! Im pretty sure anyway!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah one of my 3 EX girlfriends is currently addicted to that. (talk about afraid of her body she would NEVER let me photograph her)


----------



## ScottS

Thats to bad. Currently I do not have a girlfriend and am kinda missing being able to take pics of people. My friends say no when I ask them now. haha


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm working on it I have to feed my addiction somehow I might as well feed 2 at once (women and photography).


----------



## ScottS

Photography comes first in my book... Honestly I would kill to meet a girl who is into photography as much as I am.... all the girls i know that are into photo, mainly the ones in photo class, are really emo and are not really into it that much... :/ disappointing!


----------



## monkeykoder

No reason to restrict yourself to those into photography.  Just those into photography or modeling (nude).


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> No reason to restrict yourself to those into photography. Just those into photography or modeling (nude).


 
:mrgreen: yessir! I wonder if the photographer has to be over 18....?:meh:


----------



## monkeykoder

It is only illegal if you get caught. :roll:


----------



## ScottS

very true


----------



## monkeykoder

Darn it I think I scared the females away...  That happens every time


----------



## ScottS

Haha I know what you mean.... Sure has gotten quiet in here...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeap and it is all my fault


----------



## Big Bully

Nope just taking care of a sick kid... Thats what happens when you are a mom.. Not all photography and modeling...

Although i was nude at one point ....lol


----------



## Big Bully

So Mr. Scott, are you in the H.S. crowd or in college?


----------



## ScottS

Well ones back! Haha 

I think most of us are nude at some point in our day.


----------



## ScottS

HS... And i cant wait to get out!


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Well ones back! Haha
> 
> I think most of us are nude at some point in our day.


 

Yep.. I'm back...

I thought you quit writing.. I didn't get any announcements  saying that someone responded to the thread.. That is why I didn't come back in.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> HS... And i cant wait to get out!


 

I bet.. I don't think I would go back even if I had the opportunity to.


----------



## ScottS

They tell you when someone new posts?

They dont do that for me.....


----------



## Big Bully

Well I don't know, if I looked like I do now, I might have been somewhat popular... Just as long as I don't go back to how I did look... AHHHHH!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

(hrmmm maybe too much information)


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I bet.. I don't think I would go back even if I had the opportunity to.


 
Yea its all drama drama drama SLUT!WHORE! DUED LETS GET DRUNK AND SMOKE POT!

stupid really, I have better things to do with my life....and by not participating in all the partying and pot smoking, I could afford all my expensive equipment.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> They tell you when someone new posts?
> 
> They dont do that for me.....


 

Yep, I get alerts when people post on threads.


Go to User CP and go under options....

And it is under Messaging and Notification. You can click on instant email notification. That way you will get notified anytime you get a PM or when someone responds to a thread.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I make it a point to be nude as much of the day as I can (hrmmm maybe too much information)


 
Hmmm yes maybe? Oh well. Do a quick search on the forum "naked spamming"  you may be surprised...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Yep, I get alerts when people post on threads.
> 
> 
> Go to User CP and go under options....
> 
> And it is under Messaging and Notification. You can click on instant email notification. That way you will get notified anytime you get a PM or when someone responds to a thread.


 
Neato!


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Yea its all drama drama drama SLUT!WHORE! DUED LETS GET DRUNK AND SMOKE POT!
> 
> stupid really, I have better things to do with my life....and by not participating in all the partying and pot smoking, I could afford all my expensive equipment.


 


What a good boy!! We are so proud!!




> monkeykoderI make it a point to be nude as much of the day as I can (hrmmm maybe too much information)


 
Oh come on! Let your inner nudist out!!!


----------



## monkeykoder




----------



## Big Bully

I completely stand by my statement in saying, if we had more nudist beaches, we would have awesome photography opportunities.. (just kidding) but we as American's wouldn't be so frightened of our bodies. And I guarantee we wouldn't be as "overly excited" when we had the potential of seeing the naked form, and we as a nation wouldn't be so consumed with sex........well.. Sex crimes that is...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


>


 

hehehehehhehe


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


>


 
Uh Oh...


----------



## ScottS

Wow page 7 already... .there is something wrong with us.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Uh Oh...


 

It's alright, blame me, I got him thinkin!


----------



## monkeykoder

My opinion exactly but I would love the photo opportunities.  There is nothing more beautiful than the naked female form.  Something about the utilitarian nature of the male form makes it less beautiful for me thus less fun to photograph.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Wow page 7 already... .there is something wrong with us.


 

I have been saying that this entire time!


----------



## ScottS

I think he let a little too much out...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> My opinion exactly but I would love the photo opportunities. There is nothing more beautiful than the naked female form. Something about the utilitarian nature of the male form makes it less beautiful for me thus less fun to photograph.


 

Wow I have heard that exact statement more than once!!!

I don't know, show me a nice male physique and I will show you a work of art. There are men who take pride in their bodies just like women.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> My opinion exactly but I would love the photo opportunities. There is nothing more beautiful than the naked female form. Something about the utilitarian nature of the male form makes it less beautiful for me thus less fun to photograph.


 
Women have curves and soft skin and are just plain beautiful. 

Men are... well not that....  Not much fun there...


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> I think he let a little too much out...


 

It's all about the naked.. Being comfortable with yourself helps you to be comfortable with others.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Women have curves and soft skin and are just plain beautiful.
> 
> Men are... well not that....  Not much fun there...


 

Coming from a man!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Wow I have heard that exact statement more than once!!!
> 
> I don't know, show me a nice male _*physique *_and I will show you a work of art. There are men who take pride in their bodies just like women.


 
Thats the key


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Coming from a man!


 

Oh yea.. ahem... I mean their freakin HOT man!!


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Thats the key


 

Then again there are those who take pride in their big guts too.. It is a shape... and could be interesting to photograph...


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess you could call the male form a work of art.  The female form is just a work of art a greater percentage of the time.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Oh yea.. ahem... I mean their freakin HOT man!!


 
Hmm... Well that there is a little overboard. lol


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Then again there are those who take pride in their big guts too.. It is a shape... and could be interesting to photograph...


 


noale:


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I guess you could call the male form a work of art. The female form is just a work of art a greater percentage of the time.


 

True, I mean how many men can you get to pose naked in front of a camera, vs women. Women (not trying to stereotype)typically love to pose in front of the camera, whereas men tend to hide...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Hmm... Well that there is a little overboard. lol


 
Trying not to loose the man licence tonight.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> noale:


 

Oh come on, haven't you always wanted to shoot the great white walrus?


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> True, I mean how many men can you get to pose naked in front of a camera, vs women. Women (not trying to stereotype)typically love to pose in front of the camera, whereas men tend to hide...


 
I do have to agree...I wonder why?


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Trying not to loose the man licence tonight.


 

That is probably a good idea.. I can't ruin your life in one night... Give me two... lol


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Oh come on, haven't you always wanted to shoot the great white walrus?


 
Only if its a real walrus with 2 tusks and lots of blubber.... not beer belly....


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> That is probably a good idea.. I can't ruin your life in one night... Give me two... lol


 
Well this thread has been going on about a week... I think?


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> True, I mean how many men can you get to pose naked in front of a camera, vs women. Women (not trying to stereotype)typically love to pose in front of the camera, whereas men tend to hide...



Almost every man I know would pose naked for a camera and few of the women then again I've only ever associated with geeks and nerds so not exactly very many women.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> I do have to agree...I wonder why?


 

How many men would admit that the male form is sexy.. Not one unless he is in love with himself and his body, or he is gay. I mean there are some extenuating circumstances, but typically you really have to talk a guy into posing nude whereas for a woman it is in the back of her head.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Only if its a real walrus with 2 tusks and lots of blubber.... not beer belly....


 

Hey he would have the blubber, and we could attach the tusks...


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Well this thread has been going on about a week... I think?


 

Give me time, bud, give me time....


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't have to think that I'm beautiful to pose nude I don't think of the nude form as anything other than either utilitarian or beautiful.


----------



## Big Bully

And this thread has been going on for *2 days* my friend!!!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Hey he would have the blubber, and we could attach the tusks...


 
That's...Just....weird...

And a little disturbing


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> And this thread has been going on for *2 days* my friend!!!


 
Holy ****... are you serious!?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I don't have to think that I'm beautiful to pose nude I don't think of the nude form as anything other than either utilitarian or beautiful.


 

But you are a photographer and an artist.. Most people don't have that mentality. They see the body as a sexual object and nakedness means sex. It is a sad phenomenon but it is true...

Most Americans view Nude=Sex...
When in fact it doesn't.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Holy ****... are you serious!?


 


Completely serious!!! Go to page one and look at when you posted the first post!


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> That's...Just....weird...
> 
> And a little disturbing


 

See here comes my odd sense of humor... I tried to surpress it... I really did!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> But you are a photographer and an artist.. Most people don't have that mentality. They see the body as a sexual object and nakedness means sex. It is a sad phenomenon but it is true...
> 
> Most Americans view Nude=Sex...
> When in fact it doesn't.


 
I find that this is true, and very sad. What has our culture done?


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah the whole nude=sex thing is not very accurate.  Although I would hesitate to call myself an artist.  There might be an artist in here but its inspiration isn't there right now.


----------



## monkeykoder

Interesting I think this discussion should probably be 1 thread down...


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> I find that this is true, and very sad. What has our culture done?


 

We unknowingly have created a sexually driven monster, when in fact our culture was trying to surpress it. And it backfired... BAD!


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah the whole nude=sex thing is not very accurate. Although I would hesitate to call myself an artist. There might be an artist in here but its inspiration isn't there right now.


 
It comes and goes for me too... for example, All i shot over the 2 weeks i had off, was a pre-wedding with with a pro photographer to see if I am good enough to be an assistant. ( I am by the way YAY ) 

No inspiration at all... I did however learn a few new PS techniques.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Interesting I think this discussion should probably be 1 thread down...


 

Ehh I don't.. I still think we are talking about addictions here... We are in various ways talking about photography, and different ways on which it can be used and further addictions..

We are also talking about sexual addictions and how it has grown due to the surpressive nature of our culture.



Thus belonging in this thread.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Interesting I think this discussion should probably be 1 thread down...


 
Haha


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> It comes and goes for me too... for example, All i shot over the 2 weeks i had off, was a pre-wedding with with a pro photographer to see if I am good enough to be an assistant. ( I am by the way YAY )
> 
> No inspiration at all... I did however learn a few new PS techniques.


 

I wish I had a pro photographer to take me under his wing and teach me tricks... Dang small towns!:x


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> We unknowingly have created a sexually driven monster, when in fact our culture was trying to surpress it. And it backfired... BAD!


 
Hmm i think the backfire is yet to come...


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Hmm i think the backfire is yet to come...


 

Oooh I think you might be right.. We might be seeing the calm (so-called) before the storm.. I bet it will get ugly...

Well we better have our cameras ready... Pulitzer here we come!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I wish I had a pro photographer to take me under his wing and teach me tricks... Dang small towns!:x


 
Thats the good thing about denver... Last time I checked there were about 300 "pro's" arround. Harder for me to stand out too...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yey small towns the women there tend to be less repressed (or more).


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Oooh I think you might be right.. We might be seeing the calm (so-called) before the storm.. I bet it will get ugly...
> 
> Well we better have our cameras ready... Pulitzer here we come!


 
HAHAhaha 

I will be ready!


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Yey small towns the women there tend to be less repressed (or more).


 
You really are an addict!


----------



## Phazan

Meg, I don't have to drive with my parents anymore! I've had my liscense for a while now. I pretty much rock.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yey driving (oh wait I hate it).


----------



## ScottS

Phazan said:


> Meg, I don't have to drive with my parents anymore! I've had my liscense for a while now. I pretty much rock.


 
Yes you do! haha welcome to this interesting conversation...better watch out though, it goes fast!


----------



## ScottS

Page 8!


----------



## Big Bully

I don't know.. I live in an awkward community where I really stick out.. I live in Idaho which is next in line to Utah. (not dissing mormons... I actually am one) But I am very liberal I guess you can say where most of the people here are conservative, and half the crap I do I get gasped at (mainly my family). So.. Here girls tend to be... but then again.... We do have minico high school down the road which is #2 in the nation for teen pregnancies ( land of the farmers daughters) so... I don't know, I don't think the girls in my small town would pose nude. You would have a better chance looking in a bigger city... (where I belong!)


----------



## Phazan

Driving isn't toooo bad. My comute to work is pretty cool. It goes through the hilllls, it's intense!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Yey driving (oh wait I hate it).


 


LMAO!!! Oh thats classic!

If you drove my truck or my husbands truck... You would LOOOOOVE driving again!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I'm in a "big city" at least compared to where I grew up...  Sacramento is TINY in comparison to even San Fransisco.


----------



## ScottS

Phazan said:


> Driving isn't toooo bad. My comute to work is pretty cool. It goes through the hilllls, it's intense!


 
Ever been to the mountians... I mean the real ones not thoes hills you have in cali?:greenpbl:


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> Meg, I don't have to drive with my parents anymore! I've had my liscense for a while now. I pretty much rock.


 

Yes yes you do rock! You are completely awesome....


Can you drive at night yet? Hmm


----------



## monkeykoder

And the girls I've met from the small town I grew up in probably would have but I was a geek and I don't live there anymore.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Ever been to the mountians... I mean the real ones not thoes hills you have in cali?:greenpbl:


 

Yeah them Colorado mountains are intense!!!
Ours are pretty fun here, but not as serious as yours!


----------



## Phazan

I've been there, but haven't driven there...I usually tend to stay driving near home.
Except my work...and I take pictures of dogs there!! for $10 an hour...which is wayyyy more than my friends make. Theres another reason why I rock.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> And the girls I've met from the small town I grew up in probably would have but I was a geek and I don't live there anymore.


 

I'm still a geek what are you talking about... I am just an exhibitionist and a nudist at heart!!!   :thumbup:


----------



## ScottS

Ours are being POUNDED by several feet of snow right now... Makes me sooo happy  almost...giddy?

Also we are supposed to get snow down here tomorrow...( today )


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Ever been to the mountians... I mean the real ones not thoes hills you have in cali?:greenpbl:



Have you ever driven those "hills" in cali?  The Colorado roads I've seen are downright straight.


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> I've been there, but haven't driven there...I usually tend to stay driving near home.
> Except my work...and I take pictures of dogs there!! for $10 an hour...which is wayyyy more than my friends make. Theres another reason why I rock.


 

Taking pics of dogs??? Why would you do that..

A high schooler making $10/hr... Not bad.


----------



## Phazan

I can't drive after 11pm. Not too bad, but then again if I don't break any laws, then how will they ever know??
I usally ignore that law.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I'm still a geek what are you talking about... I am just an exhibitionist and a nudist at heart!!! :thumbup:


 
Aren't we all?


----------



## Big Bully

:er:Ooooh Snow!!! Brrrrr... Not a fan!!!


----------



## Phazan

ScottS said:


> Ours are being POUNDED by several feet of snow right now... Makes me sooo happy  almost...giddy?
> 
> Also we are supposed to get snow down here tomorrow...( today )


 
Is that why you've been on the computer all night?!


----------



## monkeykoder

Heck my parents house got a foot of snow over the weekend.  And they aren't even in the mountains.


----------



## ScottS

I make about 200 an hour when i do shoots for bands... You aint sniffin the right dog dude.


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> I can't drive after 11pm. Not too bad, but then again if I don't break any laws, then how will they ever know??
> I usally ignore that law.


 


Hmmm... I can drive ANYTIME I WANT LEGALLY!!! Eh Being old is sometimes cool... lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I just noticed he was from the bay area Ewww fog and rain...


----------



## ScottS

Phazan said:


> Is that why you've been on the computer all night?!


 
Pretty much. But its not snowing where i live... yet. And we are only supposed to get about 2 inches... This is mainly a mountain storm.  

Oh and after i get off work 10:00 There isnt much to do.


----------



## Big Bully

Rain and fog are better than snow!


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> :mrgreen: yessir! I wonder if the photographer has to be over 18....?:meh:



Via technicality....yeah, however leaway is sortof given in the age range of sixteen and seventeen as far as the photographer goes, Anything below that the model stands at risk of possible jail time or fine pending location if cought.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I just noticed he was from the bay area Ewww fog and rain...


 
Thats great shooting weather! So peacefull and beautiful!


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Via technicality....yeah, however leaway is sortof given in the age range of sixteen and seventeen as far as the photographer goes, Anything below that the model stands at risk of possible jail time or fine pending location if cought.


 

Oh that sucks... So if the photographer is 16 and the model is 19 then the model can get jail time!? 

For what? Exposing themselves to a minor?


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> Via technicality....yeah, however leaway is sortof given in the age range of sixteen and seventeen as far as the photographer goes, Anything below that the model stands at risk of possible jail time or fine pending location if cought.


 
I think i will wait untill im 18 to do any of that just to be sure. Dont want any of my friends going to jail


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Thats great shooting weather! So peacefull and beautiful!


 

I agree!! Fog is awesome!


----------



## Phazan

Big Bully said:


> Rain and fog are better than snow!


 
No it isn't!!

And also...Sacremento...EWWWW. You realize it's like...in the middle of nowhere!!!?


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> I think i will wait untill im 18 to do any of that just to be sure. Dont want any of my friends going to jail


 

And how long do you have my friend?


----------



## Phazan

I will take $10 an hour over $8 for something I like to do anyday!!!

Grochery stores suck!!


----------



## Battou

Damn guys, I clicked on the link to take me to the last post and ended up five pages ago.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> And how long do you have my friend?


 
Untill June... So not to long


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> No it isn't!!
> 
> And also...Sacremento...EWWWW. You realize it's like...in the middle of nowhere!!!?


 

Yes it is!!! Snow is white... bright white, and cold.. Fog at least is great for picture drama!


LMAO!!! Have you ever been to BURLEY IDAHO!!! Now that is middle of nowhere!!!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Oh that sucks... So if the photographer is 16 and the model is 19 then the model can get jail time!?
> 
> For what? Exposing themselves to a minor?



Yup


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Damn guys, I clicked on the link to take me to the last post and ended up five pages ago.


 

Thats what happens when you talk about addictions...


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> Damn guys, I clicked on the link to take me to the last post and ended up five pages ago.


 
Haha yea it goes fast!


----------



## monkeykoder

Cities suck.  Too many people.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Yup


 

Now that just sucks!
But I can see how it would be for the safety of the kids..


----------



## ScottS

Phazan said:


> I will take $10 an hour over $8 for something I like to do anyday!!!
> 
> Grochery stores suck!!


 
They sure do! and 10 bucks an hour is better than a kick in the butt too.


----------



## Phazan

Battou said:


> Damn guys, I clicked on the link to take me to the last post and ended up five pages ago.


 
Lol, I went out for a while, came back and like a million pages later, I saw these people were still talking, so I decided to jump back in.

Snow is great for pictures, getting you out of school, throwing at people, SLEDDING...lots of things. Fog is depressing, and dangerous to drive in.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Cities suck. Too many people.


 

Give me a city anyday... More people.. More to do... I used to live in Atlanta GA... And then had to come back here... Sign me up for the city.. Besides more opportunities in the city.


----------



## monkeykoder

Plus fog is great even once a week but it is like EVERY DAY in most of the bay area.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Cities suck. Too many people.


 
Sometimes i think so too, which is why i live in a peaceful suburban neighborhood about 15 miles away from Denver.


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> Lol, I went out for a while, came back and like a million pages later, I saw these people were still talking, so I decided to jump back in.
> 
> Snow is great for pictures, getting you out of school, throwing at people, SLEDDING...lots of things. Fog is depressing, and dangerous to drive in.


 


Hello Snow is extremely dangerous to drive in!! Don't you watch the news, or haven't you driven in it?


----------



## monkeykoder

Sacramento is great in that it is relatively large (there is something to do) close to nature (half an hour drive max) and San Fransisco is 2 hours by public transit.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Plus fog is great even once a week but it is like EVERY DAY in most of the bay area.


 

Gives you great opportunities for pictures.. More fog, more pictures you can take.. and chances to get the image right.


----------



## ScottS

Phazan said:


> Lol, I went out for a while, came back and like a million pages later, I saw these people were still talking, so I decided to jump back in.
> 
> Snow is great for pictures, getting you out of school, throwing at people, SLEDDING...lots of things. Fog is depressing, and dangerous to drive in.


 
Dangerous to drive in!? try driving when its snowing about 6 inches an hour and the plows havent been out all night!!! 

Im not going to lie, I drive damn good in the snow.


----------



## Phazan

monkeykoder said:


> Plus fog is great even once a week but it is like EVERY DAY in most of the bay area.


 
How often do you come out here?? It really depends on what city you live in, and what kind of winter it is. I'm in one of those cities who gets it the worst. Pretty much if there isn't any system moving through, there is fog...


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Dangerous to drive in!? try driving when its snowing about 6 inches an hour and the plows havent been out all night!!!
> 
> Im not going to lie, I drive damn good in the snow.


 

Me too!! Our plows won't plow the freeways until there is a wreck.. Nasty business!!!


----------



## Battou

Battou said:


> Big Bully said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that sucks... So if the photographer is 16 and the model is 19 then the model can get jail time!?
> 
> For what? Exposing themselves to a minor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup
Click to expand...


I know New York State allows a two year window at the age of concent, in other words 16-18 generally not a problem.

but also as I said leaway is sort of given at that age as well, chances are a sixteen year old photographer will just be shrugged off and deemd not an issue however a fourteen or fifteen year old will likely see the law in full swing.


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> How often do you come out here?? It really depends on what city you live in, and what kind of winter it is. I'm in one of those cities who gets it the worst. Pretty much if there isn't any system moving through, there is fog...


 

Last time I was in San Fransisco there was fog, and man did I get some good pictures.. But that was 11 years ago... Some of you were only in kindergarten when I was in S.F. and Sacramento last... lmao


----------



## ScottS

The way i learned was by having fun in empty parking lots... Way i see it, if you slide with purpose and control, your less likely to loose control. Its worked for me so far!


----------



## Phazan

Meg, that's why you don't drive when it's snowing..durrr


----------



## monkeykoder

Phazan said:


> How often do you come out here?? It really depends on what city you live in, and what kind of winter it is. I'm in one of those cities who gets it the worst. Pretty much if there isn't any system moving through, there is fog...



Not very often anymore used to be at least once a week.


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> Haha yea it goes fast!



 I quoted my own post upon finishing it and snded up on the next page, yall are gettin bad.


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> I know Newyork state allows a two year window at the age of concent, in other words 16-18 generally not a problem.
> 
> but also as I said leaway is sort of given at that age as well, chances are a sixteen year old photographer will just be shrugged off and deemd not an issue however a fourteen or fifteen year old will likely see the law in full swing.


 
I think its something like that here in Colorado too.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> I know Newyork state allows a two year window at the age of concent, in other words 16-18 generally not a problem.
> 
> but also as I said leaway is sort of given at that age as well, chances are a sixteen year old photographer will just be shrugged off and deemd not an issue however a fourteen or fifteen year old will likely see the law in full swing.


 

I think that is how it is in Idaho too.. We have a two year gap also, but I didn't even think about it with minors and photographing people.


----------



## Phazan

ScottS said:


> The way i learned was by having fun in empty parking lots... Way i see it, if you slide with purpose and control, your less likely to loose control. Its worked for me so far!


 
I could just imagine how fun that would be...New years day, the grochery store is closed...NO CARS IN THE PARKING LOT!!! AND SNOW!!! That would be a blast. I would make it a tradition for sure.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> The way i learned was by having fun in empty parking lots... Way i see it, if you slide with purpose and control, your less likely to loose control. Its worked for me so far!


 

Bingo!! And less likely to freak out!


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> I quoted my own post upon finishing it and snded up on the next page, yall are gettin bad.


 
We have been this bad.


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> Meg, that's why you don't drive when it's snowing..durrr


 

Well pumpkin there are times when you just have to drive to get where you are going.. Walking in the snow is no fun either..


----------



## ScottS

Phazan said:


> I could just imagine how fun that would be...New years day, the grochery store is closed...NO CARS IN THE PARKING LOT!!! AND SNOW!!! That would be a blast. I would make it a tradition for sure.


 
I know a place that used to develop missile computer components... the parking lot is about 2 square miles... Hell Even the cops come out there to play around... You only get in trouble if your being stupid.


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> I could just imagine how fun that would be...New years day, the grochery store is closed...NO CARS IN THE PARKING LOT!!! AND SNOW!!! That would be a blast. I would make it a tradition for sure.


 

It is fun.. It is also useful to teach kids not to freak out if you start sliding on the road.


----------



## monkeykoder

Walking is awesome unless you're getting wet and cold.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Walking is awesome unless you're getting wet and cold.


 

And it is COOOOOOLD here!!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Holy crap we are already on page 9!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> And it is COOOOOOLD here!!!!


 
I have a space heater pointed in my general direction


----------



## Phazan

Well get a 4-wheel drive. At leased you can SEE in snow.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Holy crap we are already on page 9!


 
Another week and this thread will beat out The Ban The Person Above You Game thread.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeap doesn't get cold here in Sacramento unless it is really windy which it rarely is.  And it is almost never foggy here either.  And it is large enough that there are things to do.  And it is close to nowhere where I'm happiest.


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> Well get a 4-wheel drive. At leased you can SEE in snow.


 

Did you not click on the video? That is *ONE* of my trucks...


----------



## ScottS

Phazan said:


> Well get a 4-wheel drive. At leased you can SEE in snow.


 
Not when its coming down fast and hard... its like a wall... much like fog, but with the slippery factor...


----------



## monkeykoder

Only page 9 we're slacking.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Holy crap we are already on page 9!



According to my layout we are on 22


----------



## monkeykoder

I wouldn't want to drive in the snow my experience with it was as a passenger with an experienced driver and we still had a bad time (something about a mini-van with no snow tires.)


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Not when its coming down fast and hard... its like a wall... much like fog, but with the slippery factor...


 

Slippery and grabby factor, that stuff gets deep enough and they close the roads because the snow grips onto your wheels and throws you around... And if there is wind involved.... You are screwed!


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> According to my layout we are on 22


 
WOW!


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> According to my layout we are on 22
> 
> I'll screencap it and have it by page 24


 

How did you do that?! I have 50 posts to a page!


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> WOW!



I'll screencap it and have it by page 24


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I wouldn't want to drive in the snow my experience with it was as a passenger with an experienced driver and we still had a bad time (something about a mini-van with no snow tires.)


 
Thats scary!


----------



## Phazan

Well fog still sucks..and Meg, that video wasn't for me to click on!


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> I'll screencap it and have it by page 24


 
hahah


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I wouldn't want to drive in the snow my experience with it was as a passenger with an experienced driver and we still had a bad time (something about a *mini-van* with no snow tires.)


 

There ya go.. I highlighted the problem for you...


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> Well fog still sucks..and Meg, that video wasn't for me to click on!


 

It was for everyone... I exclude no one... typically


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> There ya go.. I highlighted the problem for you...


 

LMAO!


----------



## Battou

Battou said:


> I'll screencap it and have it by page 24


----------



## monkeykoder

Fog isn't too bad you just have to go slow snow can get you when you're almost standing still without snow tires or good chains.


----------



## Big Bully

Ok now no one is excluded.. Pics of my trucks, and then a video.. enjoy!


----------



## Phazan

Ok sorry then. I drove all the way from California to Washington state a couple weeks ago...and it started snowing in Washington on the highway, and we couldn't even see the tracks ahead of us because it was coming down so hard. It was cool.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Fog isn't too bad you just have to go slow snow can get you when you're almost standing still without snow tires or good chains.


 

Snow can get ya even when you have good snow tires.


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


>


Well what do ya know!


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> Ok sorry then. I drove all the way from California to Washington state a couple weeks ago...and it started snowing in Washington on the highway, and we couldn't even see the tracks ahead of us because it was coming down so hard. It was cool.


 

Yeah that is typical winter crap for us up here...


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


>


 

That there is crazy!!!


----------



## Phazan

Whoa, that's a lot of pollution! Meg, wanna give me one of those?? Everytime I try to save up money for a truck to carry my dirtbike in, a new piece of camera euquiptment gets in the way. pleeeaaaassseeee


----------



## ScottS

Phazan said:


> Whoa, that's a lot of pollution! Meg, wanna give me one of those?? Everytime I try to save up money for a truck to carry my dirtbike in, a new piece of camera euquiptment gets in the way. pleeeaaaassseeee


 
Thus your addiction! Which one is more prevalent? Photography


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> How did you do that?! I have 50 posts to a page!



Go into your CP and go to edit options scroll down a little and you will find "Number of Posts to Show Per Page"






and adjust to your likeing


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Snow can get ya even when you have good snow tires.



But if you're standing still AND have snow tires you're probably good...


----------



## Phazan

ScottS said:


> Thus your addiction! Which one is more prevalent? Photography


 
HAHA! I guess so. I want both sooooo bad!

I'm still lacking the basic stuff. I just spent the most amount of money ever in my LIFE abot a month ago on my 40D.


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> Go into your CP and go to edit options scroll down a little and you will find "Number of Posts to Show Per Page"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and adjust to your likeing


 
Thank you sir!


----------



## ScottS

Phazan said:


> HAHA! I guess so. I want both sooooo bad!
> 
> I'm still lacking the basic stuff. I just spent the most amount of money ever in my LIFE abot a month ago on my 40D.


Yea i know what you mean. When i got my D200, it was 1900.... I almost crapped my pants!


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> Whoa, that's a lot of pollution! Meg, wanna give me one of those?? Everytime I try to save up money for a truck to carry my dirtbike in, a new piece of camera euquiptment gets in the way. pleeeaaaassseeee


 

Pollution.. Pshfff!!!

It is awesome to see in person!!!

Why do you think that I don't have much photography equiptment.. Diesel trucks are my husbands addiction and business!! He wins! lol


----------



## monkeykoder

You know what we need?  A north west united states Photographers Anonymous meeting.


----------



## Phazan

Oh yeah, I remember...Keeble and Shuchat...oh jeez I was freaking out!!! The most money I had spent was on my $170 paintball gun!


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> You know what we need? A north west united states Photographers Anonymous meeting.


 
Yes, this thread is mearly enabeling us... We need to have a meetup! :mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder

Of course NO ONE can bring a camera or model or anything of the sort...


----------



## ScottS

Nope we will have to stash them... 

Models may be a bit hard to stash though...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Of course NO ONE can bring a camera or model or anything of the sort...


 

I will sneak one in!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm sure we could find some on this forum somehow that are also addicts.


----------



## Phazan

NWUSPA.


----------



## monkeykoder

Hecks yes!!!!


----------



## ScottS

Phazan said:


> NWUSPA.


 

Nice


----------



## ScottS

Well folks i have to be up in.... 4 hours? 

something like that... 

G'night!


----------



## Phazan

heheh.

Well all. Good talking to you! I'm off to bed.


----------



## Phazan

HAHA. good timing


----------



## monkeykoder

4 hours sleep TOO MUCH.


----------



## Phazan

I don't have to be up anytime tomorrow. 

I'm aiming for somewhere around 10 though.


----------



## ScottS

Phazan said:


> HAHA. good timing


 

Unanimous!


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> NWUSPA.


 

Nice I think we should!!!


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> 4 hours sleep TOO MUCH.


 
Nahhh


----------



## ScottS

Why am i still posting?!

I said G'NIGHT!


----------



## Phazan

Ewww 4 hours of sleep sucks. I hate waking up when I've only had 7...I feel bad for you.


----------



## Big Bully

I think I am off to bed too... Night


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Nice I think we should!!!



It is necessary for the continued existence of our species?  If we don't the world will implode?


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess I might as well sleep too?


----------



## ScottS

Phazan said:


> Ewww 4 hours of sleep sucks. I hate waking up when I've only had 7...I feel bad for you.


 
I do it to myself often.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> It is necessary for the continued existence of our species? If we don't the world will implode?


 

I completly agree!


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I guess I might as well sleep too?


 
Sure, join the club. 

( thoes europeans who are waking up are thinking we are pretty crazy right now.. )


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> It is necessary for the continued existence of our species? If we don't the world will implode?


 
It would implode without us...


Great now 3.5 hours...


----------



## ScottS

good night 

*PAUSE THREAD*!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I completly agree!


Question is how do we get it to happen?


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Sure, join the club.
> 
> ( thoes europeans who are waking up are thinking we are pretty crazy right now.. )


 

They will have a ton to read first before they can reply.. lol


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Question is how do we get it to happen?


 

Hmm... We could all meet in VEGAS!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Interesting Interesting...  Where would we not find something to not photograph (because we're addicts and all)


----------



## Alex_B

spammers... the whole thread is infested ...


----------



## monkeykoder

Wasn't that decided on page 1?


----------



## leaving0hio

Big Bully said:


> Hmm... We could all meet in VEGAS!!!



I agree.  Vegas is a wonderful place for people with addictive personalities!  Not that any of us are addicted.


----------



## monkeykoder

If anyone is actually serious (I am) we should start another thread for this.


----------



## Phazan

Great well count me out. I hate Vegas. And I might have to live there for a few months after I graduate too!


----------



## Phazan

And since there are two of us who live in California, looks you guys are coming HERE!


----------



## leaving0hio

I've actually always wanted to see Vegas - just never got around to it.  I'd probably be up for it if I could swing it money-wise at the time.


----------



## monkeykoder

What is there in Vegas that isn't there in California?  Not that I particularly want it in California but yeah.


----------



## cameramike

Alex_B said:


> spammers... the whole thread is infested ...


it was a good idea and a fun one but then it got a tad outa control... remember guys this is about an addiction!


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> it was a good idea and a fun one but then it got a tad outa control... remember guys this is about an addiction!


 

Hello we must be addicted to something if we are still talking and we are at over 490 posts!!!! IN ONE THREAD!!!

And 151 from me alone.. HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Interesting Interesting... Where would we not find something to not photograph (because we're addicts and all)


 

See good place to have it then... Feeed the addiction! It's hungry!

I have only been to Vegas once, and I LOVED it.. 



> PhazanGreat well count me out. I hate Vegas. And I might have to live there for a few months after I graduate too!


 
It's because Vegas isn't too "kid" meaning under 21 friendly. You get into trouble for looking at a slot machine let alone thinking about touching one.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> What is there in Vegas that isn't there in California? Not that I particularly want it in California but yeah.


 

Umm... LOTS!!! 

Or we could have the get together at Alcatraz!!!! I've never been there!


Oooh Alcatraz in the FOG!!!! Now that would be cool.


----------



## Phazan

Sooooo cold in the fog!!
Come to SF. That way I don't have to travel.


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> Sooooo cold in the fog!!
> Come to SF. That way I don't have to travel.


 

No it is cold in the snow!! By the way, it is doing that crap here!! BRRfreakinERRRR!! I could deal with the coolness of fog. lol


----------



## Phazan

IDK, just with cold, wet wind blowing on you in the fog seems colder to me. I know the temperature is warmer, but at leased if it's 30 degrees and there is no wind it seems better to me.


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> IDK, just with cold, wet wind blowing on you in the fog seems colder to me. I know the temperature is warmer, but at leased if it's 30 degrees and there is no wind it seems better to me.


 

Hey 30 is always better than 16 and 7 or in the negatives with wind.. Now that is just nasty!!


BTW slick roads suck.. 

I LOVE MY 4 wheel drive!!!


----------



## cameramike

come to NJ... its 60 degrees today!


----------



## cameramike

Big Bully said:


> Hello we must be addicted to something if we are still talking and we are at over 490 posts!!!! IN ONE THREAD!!!
> 
> And 151 from me alone.. HAHAHAHAHAHA


i think YOUR addiction is post count


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> come to NJ... its 60 degrees today!


 

Oooh that would be sooo nice... It is currently 27 and snowing here.


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> i think YOUR addiction is post count


 

Lol, I never said that I wasn't addicted to something. Which is perfect for this addict thread. lol


----------



## cameramike

last week it didnt break 30... this week we'r look at 50s about all week. i HATE global warming


----------



## leaving0hio

Same here.  And we're expecting more snow this weekend... but today it's around 60.


----------



## ScottS

HI

*UNPAUSE THREAD*  ( you guys dont listen to well do ya!? )


----------



## monkeykoder

Yep the addiction to post-count is really getting to me.

P.S. Thread started in meetup forum.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> HI
> 
> *UNPAUSE THREAD* ( you guys dont listen to well do ya!? )


 

Sheya like we would listen... It is an ADDICTION thread.. and we are all ADDICTED to posting..
At least we only posted no more than 20 times since you were gone.:greenpbl:


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> last week it didnt break 30... this week we'r look at 50s about all week. i HATE global warming


 

Global warming is a myth, just because the planet is changing it doesn't mean we are having a global warming epidemic. That is just the mumbojumbo that the environmentalists are feeding people to get them to panic.:study:


----------



## monkeykoder

There may be some value to the global warming myth but the hype behind it is pretty much too much.


----------



## Big Bully

Ehh I don't buy it, the world evolves, it isn't going to stay the same. But they are calling the evolution process global warming to instill panic... in people.


----------



## monkeykoder

The myth is in the fact that humans are causing it.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> The myth is in the fact that humans are causing it.


 

Yes there you go.... *sprays areosol hairspray* I agree... lol


----------



## cameramike

the myth is that its a myth. sorry i come from a background and an area that basses things off facts, we can prove that this global warming is more then double the "normal" warming we should be having.. watch An Inconvenient Truth, you'll learn a lot.. Humans ARE causing it but its the humans of the early 1900s that are causing the **** hole we live in right now.. now the humans of 1990s.


----------



## cameramike

Big Bully said:


> Ehh I don't buy it, the world evolves, it isn't going to stay the same. But they are calling the evolution process global warming to instill panic... in people.


once again its changing more then anyone ever predicted at a rate that should of taken hundreds of years... and if they wanted (they being the government) wanted to cause panic they could say that terrorists were the cause for the global warming then the "true americans" would wanna do something about it. the world knows how to cause panic.. and they aren't doing it so i think its more then a bomb scare.


----------



## monkeykoder

Any movie created specifically created to prove a point is a bad place to get information to make decisions.  Given the limited ability to interpret the data given I am inclined to disagree with the analysis.


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> once again its changing more then anyone ever predicted at a rate that should of taken hundreds of years... and if they wanted (they being the government) wanted to cause panic they could say that terrorists were the cause for the global warming then the "true americans" would wanna do something about it. the world knows how to cause panic.. and they aren't doing it so i think its more then a bomb scare.


 

Average temperatures have climbed 1.4 degrees Fahrenheit (0.8 degree Celsius) around the world since 1880, much of this in recent decades, according to NASA's Goddard Institute for Space Studies.


Wow, that is ruining the planet!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Any movie created specifically created to prove a point is a bad place to get information to make decisions. Given the limited ability to interpret the data given I am inclined to disagree with the analysis.


 

Ditto, I tend to base my decisions on the facts brought about by scientists that aren't environmentalists and through astronomers, rather than someone writing an essay, or putting on a program to "prove" their point.
If the planet is warming up it is a minute difference.


----------



## monkeykoder

Mind you I'm not saying that the idea doesn't deserve some research but do you remember the whole idea about the "hole in the ozone layer" we haven't heard about that one in years.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Mind you I'm not saying that the idea doesn't deserve some research but do you remember the whole idea about the "hole in the ozone layer" we haven't heard about that one in years.


 

There you go the hole in the ozone layer was caused by the greenhouse effect due to the hollow earth and the civilization that they found in the center of the planet. :lmao:


----------



## cameramike

that "hole in the ozone" is apart of the global warming problem... there are many contributing factors. you can not throw out the fact that its becoming a problem.. animals are becoming greatly wiped out all over the world because of the rapid climate change. watch the movie MAYBE you dont agree but you will see pure hard facts (scientific data, photographs) of what is going on, if you can't believe that, then i'm sorry there is no convincing you. 

Its not going to kill me or you but what about your grandchildren? or even their children. Not sure if you heard about the HUGE project put on ALL around the world this past year called Live Earth... it was more then just to prove a point, it was to make people more aware, and TRUST me people believed my sister attended and i watched on tv... it was incredible.


----------



## cameramike

also, this is NOTHING new, scientists have been researching this since the 60s. infact thats when they really started looking into it. they TRIED to tell the government something was up in the 80s and WHAT A SHOCK they didn't care. 

Now i wouldn't be shocked if Bush thought global warming was a good thing.


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> that "hole in the ozone" is apart of the global warming problem... there are many contributing factors. you can not throw out the fact that its becoming a problem.. animals are becoming greatly wiped out all over the world because of the rapid climate change. watch the movie MAYBE you dont agree but you will see pure hard facts (scientific data, photographs) of what is going on, if you can't believe that, then i'm sorry there is no convincing you.
> 
> Its not going to kill me or you but what about your grandchildren? or even their children. Not sure if you heard about the HUGE project put on ALL around the world this past year called Live Earth... it was more then just to prove a point, it was to make people more aware, and TRUST me people believed my sister attended and i watched on tv... it was incredible.


 

The planet has only risen in average temperatures of 1.4 degrees in the past 150 years, I don't think that that is a big enough deal. Animals die, thats life. Look at the dinosaurs.. Oh wait you can't because they are dead. It happens, its life.


----------



## cameramike

here you go..




soon WE will be dinosaurs. I hope when your future generations are around and the world starts to burn up they say "oh well thats life"


----------



## cameramike

i dont see how you can blatantly look past FACTS. School books teach about it, it is a large issue for government politics, and it seems to be enough that people are willing to CHANGE the way they live their lives to try and help it, huge corporations are changing the way they do work and the type of products they produce because of it.

sorry thats a bit much just to "cause panic"


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> here you go..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YWqeZkcNTc&feature=related
> soon WE will be dinosaurs. I hope when your future generations are around and the world starts to burn up they say "oh well thats life"


 

You are taking this too hard. Our planet is not going to burn up anytime this or the next century. Planets die, that is the cycle and circle of life. It would probably take 1 million years for our planet to die, by that time we possibly could find a new one to live on.


----------



## ScottS

We will have a warm up, and then an ice age... a warm up and then an ice age... 

The natural cycle of the planet and its been doing it for a long time... longer than we have been here.


----------



## Big Bully

Here is my answer to driving a prius... 




 
lol
Things change. Just because we don't have the snow pack that we used to doesn't mean that the planet is dying. If you noticed in your video you will see that the icecaps came back to normal size every 2-3 years.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> We will have a warm up, and then an ice age... a warm up and then an ice age...
> 
> The natural cycle of the planet and its been doing it for a long time... longer than we have been here.


 

Bingo.. It is the circle of life.. Watch Lion King and you will understand... Or Ice Age 1 and then 2.. It will be ok and we will survive.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Bingo.. It is the circle of life.. Watch Lion King and you will understand... Or Ice Age 1 and then 2.. It will be ok and we will survive.


 

We survived the last one.


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> here you go..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YWqeZkcNTc&feature=related
> soon WE will be dinosaurs. I hope when your future generations are around and the world starts to burn up they say "oh well thats life"


 

Besides how SOON is your SOON? 10-15, 20- 1million years?


----------



## monkeykoder

On an almost unrelated not humanity WILL die out eventually.  It is called "Heat Death" it may take longer but it WILL happen.


----------



## monkeykoder

Heck if it is true the problem will likely start to fix itself in the next hundred or so  years.


----------



## ScottS

Well when our species becomes to much for the planet to handle, it will reject the most of us, and maybe... maybe spare a few to start over.


----------



## DadOf2

My name is James and...well...I have a shutter problem.  They say admitting you have a problem is 1/2 the battle.   I'm trying real hard not to spend my kid's lunch money on camera gear but it's getting hard and harder for me to resist...


----------



## monkeykoder

Welcome James remember your kids should last longer than your camera.


----------



## ScottS

Kids= 18 years and then they are out...

A nice medium format camera.... 50-100 years....


----------



## Big Bully

DadOf2 said:


> My name is James and...well...I have a shutter problem. They say admitting you have a problem is 1/2 the battle.  I'm trying real hard not to spend my kid's lunch money on camera gear but it's getting hard and harder for me to resist...


 

Oh James, we are happy to have you in our group. And we are here to support you in your addiction anyway possible. 

Did you actually read through this entire thread?!:shock:


----------



## cameramike

james i thank you for bringing us back on topic... spend the kids lunch money we dont need food!


----------



## ScottS

Wow back on topic... NO WAY!


----------



## Big Bully

No freaking way!! We are going to get back on track!!!
HOLY CRAP!


----------



## monkeykoder

topic?


----------



## ScottS

Speaking of addiction, I just posted a new thread with some new pictures of mine in them... 

*hint*:no smile:


----------



## cameramike

im feeling lazy... very lazy. mind posting a link? my one hand is glued to my camera ermm i mean um.... crap... my leg! ya there one hand is glued to my leg


----------



## ScottS

cameramike said:


> im feeling lazy... very lazy. mind posting a link? my one hand is glued to my camera ermm i mean um.... crap... my leg! ya there one hand is glued to my leg


 
hmmm sure * thinks back to that one american pie movie*
Your not an addict. not at all 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=106856


----------



## cameramike

keep it more personal by posting here ahha. very nice shots very impressive and thats awesome you got to "try out"


----------



## ScottS

Why thank you sir!


----------



## cameramike

so scott is this part of trying to find out what the prize is when we hit a 1000 posts?


----------



## ScottS

It is now... but I had no idea that this thread would NUKE!!! haha


----------



## leaving0hio

I actually saw those shots too - very nice.


----------



## ScottS

leaving0hio said:


> I actually saw those shots too - very nice.


 
Why thank you!


----------



## cameramike

555 posts WOW hahaha in like what 3 days?


----------



## Battou

I went out to drop a half a dozen rolls of film for processing and somehow ended up with a new camera.


----------



## monkeykoder

I wish I had that kind of money I begged for months to get a D50 with the 50mm f1.8


----------



## cameramike

Battou said:


> I went out to drop a half a dozen rolls of film for processing and somehow ended up with a new camera.


did you drop off the rolls though?


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I wish I had that kind of money I begged for months to get a D50 with the 50mm f1.8



http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1084494



cameramike said:


> did you drop off the rolls though?



Yeah, Actually one of them came out of the new camera I picked up on the way :blushing:


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> I went out to drop a half a dozen rolls of film for processing and somehow ended up with a new camera.


 
That may be a bit of a problem...


----------



## monkeykoder

Unless it was free I couldn't afford it


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went out to drop a half a dozen rolls of film for processing and somehow ended up with a new camera.
> 
> 
> 
> That may be a bit of a problem...
Click to expand...


nah.... the real issue comes with the fact one of them came out of the new camera, I was half way there when I got it :blushing:


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> nah.... the real issue comes with the fact one of them came out of the new camera, I was half way there when I got it :blushing:


 

Wow, and I thought we had the addiction... I gues we were wrong! You totally belong in this thread! lol:lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah, umm Scott this thread seriously took off didn't it.. It is amazing how people can talk..


----------



## monkeykoder

Especially those womenfolk (no offense meant to women just a satire on stereotypes)


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Especially those womenfolk (no offense meant to women just a satire on stereotypes)


 

Exsqueeze me?! Baking powder!!

I know some guys on here that can talk just as much as I can...


----------



## monkeykoder

I know I can't keep up.


----------



## Big Bully

Well... I can TRY to slow down... But I am just trying to keep up with Scott.. lmao:lmao:


----------



## monkeykoder

<exasperated> Darned womens and their talking too much</exasperated> At least you keep the forum interesting


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> *At least you keep the forum interesting*


 

I have gotten that more than once on a forum... lol 
I tend to try to liven situations up.


----------



## leaving0hio

It has become a rather long thread, hasn't it?


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Wow, and I thought we had the addiction... I gues we were wrong! You totally belong in this thread! lol:lmao:



You don't want to know how long it takes me to walk from home to the drugstore I send my film threw.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I'm glad you enjoy it.


----------



## monkeykoder

if it is less than 1 mile or greater than 10 you have some problems...


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> You don't want to know how long it takes me to walk from home to the drugstore I send my film threw.


 

Wow, hmm... Sounds like you are a trouble maker... So, is that the way you get out of being sent to the grocery store? lol Coming home with more photo equiptment...


----------



## Big Bully

leaving0hio said:


> It has become a rather long thread, hasn't it?


 

I think we have one or two posts on here.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Heck the meetup thread it spawned is already on it's second page.


----------



## Big Bully

We are all just a bunch of yappers who have too much time on our hands...


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> if it is less than 1 mile or greater than 10 you have some problems...








only takes fifteen min


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Wow, hmm... Sounds like you are a trouble maker... So, is that the way you get out of being sent to the grocery store? lol Coming home with more photo equiptment...



Lol, if I had a wifeie that just might work, but sadly when I buy my own food it does not work so well :lmao:


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> We are all just a bunch of yappers who have too much time on our hands...



I guess

P.S. Fess up how far?


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I guess
> 
> P.S. Fess up how far?



I did, but it's hidden


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Lol, if I had a wifeie that just might work, but sadly when I buy my own food it does not work so well :lmao:


 

Well my friend.. You spend all your time on here and behind the camera.. lol


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> I did, but it's hidden


 

That is freakin classic!!!:lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> only takes fifteen min


 

Oh our poor boy, is sicker than the rest of us... Serious addictions here.. lol


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> That is freakin classic!!!:lmao:



I actually did, it can be found if you know where to [hint]_look_[/hint]

*EDIT*
Ah you found it


----------



## ScottS

Ahhh whats going on!? 

I dont feel like reading the last 3 pages so im just going to jump in here!


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> I actually did, it can be found if you know where to [hint]_look_[/hint]


 

I know, I found it, and I know exactly how long it takes you... (fifteen minutes) or should


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Ahhh whats going on!?
> 
> I dont feel like reading the last 3 pages so im just going to jump in here!


 

You slacker!


----------



## monkeykoder

So in almost a mile you only took 1 roll what is wrong with you you're testing out something NEW to your collection man.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> So in almost a mile you only took 1 roll what is wrong with you you're testing out something NEW to your collection man.



No...only half...... and I have kinda shot every thing of real value in between


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> You slacker!


 
Hey! Im tired!


----------



## Big Bully

Eh depending on where I am I can take up to 50 pics in 15 min. But that is with digital. lol


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Hey! Im tired!


 

Hi tired, I'm Meg nice to meet you.


----------



## ScottS

HAha.....

Nice to meet you ( +1 post )


----------



## monkeykoder

Hi Meg I'm MonkeyZombie...


----------



## monkeykoder

So ScottS any interest int the NWUSPA meetup?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Hi Meg I'm MonkeyZombie...


 

HI MonkeyZombie can I call you MZ for short.. lol


----------



## ScottS

Interest yes... Reality... not really unfortunately.

Yea mom and dad I met the most wonderful people on the Internet and I'm going to drive 700 miles to California for a couple of days to hang out and shoot with them.


----------



## Big Bully

Well boys, I am going to go and feed my other addiction and watch Smallville.. I will talk to you guys later.


----------



## monkeykoder

Don't make me tell my brother to talk to your parents *stern look*


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Well boys, I am going to go and feed my other addiction and watch Smallville.. I will talk to you guys later.


 

you know, if you were good you could do both at once....:er:


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Don't make me tell my brother to talk to your parents *stern look*


 
Please do!


----------



## monkeykoder

I usually have South Park or hitchhikers guide to the galaxy on while I'm surfing here.


----------



## ScottS

Haha south park.... Wait haha ive been to south park


----------



## monkeykoder

What is funny is I'm pretty much due for a trip out to that great state to visit said brother I haven't seen my niece since she was 4mo old and now she is 4yrs old.


----------



## ScottS

Phew yea i would say so!


----------



## monkeykoder

Of course there are numerous other parts of my family out there that I would probably not visit.  Due to the fact that I've hardly ever talked to them.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> you know, if you were good you could do both at once....:er:


 

Hey I am good.. I usually watch CSI and talk to you guys at the same time.. But I needed my Smallville time (on DVD..lol) And tomorrow night (tuesday night) it will be One Tree Hill.. I know I'm a nerd.. 

Watching Smallville for me is like "playing" with my camera... lol:lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Of course there are numerous other parts of my family out there that I would probably not visit. Due to the fact that I've hardly ever talked to them.


 

Yeah I would say it is about time to visit your family.. You are worse than me! I pretty much talk to my family when they call me... And they all live less than 3 miles away..:blushing:


----------



## Big Bully

Ahh feeding addictions..
Hey Battou how is that new camera!


----------



## leaving0hio

Addictions are fun.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Yeah I would say it is about time to visit your family.. You are worse than me! I pretty much talk to my family when they call me... And they all live less than 3 miles away..:blushing:



I haven't even met probably 25% of my "family" I only ever saw my grandparents on my dad's side 2-3 times in my whole life.  I don't even really think of the ones I've met as family anymore because I know nothing about them.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I haven't even met probably 25% of my "family" I only ever saw my grandparents on my dad's side 2-3 times in my whole life. I don't even really think of the ones I've met as family anymore because I know nothing about them.


 

That is soo sad! But thats what happens when you live in different states, and neither makes the effort to travel. I grew up in Va, my grandparents on my moms side lived in WI and my dads mom lived in ID.. So I saw my moms parents a lot, because they came to visit. But the first time I remember meeting my dads mom, was when i was 6. 

But most of my family are a tight knit group.. My mom is addicted to geneology, she lives for that stuff.. 
I keep telling her when she finds a way for me to sit on the thrown become crazy rich and rule a kingdom, then I will be interested in geneology. But for now, it is photography and diesels. lol


----------



## Big Bully

Lookie there... Me actually working on my other addiction.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't even think the parts of my family that live in the same state talk very much.

P.S. have fun with the other addictions.


----------



## cameramike

i may have to quit school, not so i have more time to photograph but because you guys talk way to much and its tough catching up! nice shot working on ur truck big bully


----------



## monkeykoder

School is overrated you only go there for some stupid piece of paper.


----------



## Big Bully

cameramike said:


> i may have to quit school, not so i have more time to photograph but because you guys talk way to much and its tough catching up! nice shot working on ur truck big bully


 

You need one of those I-phones that you have the internet on your phone. Then you will be able to keep up... lol
Thanks I have fun working on my truck. It's fun!


----------



## monkeykoder

You bully you (ps there are a lot better internet phones than the iphone.


----------



## cameramike

i can get internet on my phone hahah it would be bad though, id never get ANY school work done


----------



## monkeykoder

I never get any school work done as it is.


----------



## ScottS

School work? whats that?


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't know people keep telling me I need to do it to pass...


----------



## cameramike

ScottS said:


> School work? whats that?


no idea, my teachers just tell me to do it all day... i just sit there and laugh  popcorn anyone?


----------



## ScottS

Oh is that that whole pen and paper and read stuff? 

Hmm oh well i just got a few books from amazon on the relation of photography an business... I'm off to read.... THEN maybe then, i will read my psychology chapter.


----------



## ScottS

WHOO! Popcorn! 

Teachers hate it when you have that in class too haha.


----------



## monkeykoder

Psychology was fun I'm pretty sure I didn't even BUY the book for that class. I sometimes buy the book just because I feel bad if I don't but yeah.


----------



## monkeykoder

stupid computer is being weird on me


----------



## ScottS

Great thing about high school is that i dont have to pay for books! hahah


----------



## ScottS

Monkeyman you are hereby banned for double posting your ideas!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Lookie there... Me actually working on my other addiction.. lol


Way to wear protection!:lmao:


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeap I'm in the habit of only buying books for my Math classes (they're the most expensive but it is my major).


----------



## ScottS

eww math...


----------



## monkeykoder

You know how many times a day I used to hear that when I was tutoring?


----------



## cameramike

really math? haha ya if i had to pay for these out dated POS books i use in high school i'd laugh and tell them i just spent the money on my camera...


----------



## ScottS

Prolly all the time.  haha


----------



## ScottS

cameramike said:


> really math? haha ya if i had to pay for these out dated POS books i use in high school i'd laugh and tell them i just spent the money on my camera...


 
I use all the outdated crap as well


----------



## monkeykoder

Math is actually really fun once you get past Differential Equations.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Math is actually really fun once you get past Differential Equations.


I think your crazy... oh and dont blame it on your computer... Im off to ban you for it too!


----------



## monkeykoder

Hey I haven't had to do anything with something so low as a number since well my last physics class.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Hey I haven't had to do anything with something so low as a number since well my last physics class.


 
The thought of that scares the **** out of me.... 

The reason i hate math is because i suck at it. I suck at it because i had teachers all through elementary school and the first 2 years of middle school that didn't give a damn about how we really did as long as it made them look good.


----------



## monkeykoder

And that is exactly why I always hear EWWW MATH!!!...  Once they get it they love it.


----------



## Big Bully

I am sooo coming to you for help this semester for math!!! I have to take college algebra.. So be prepared to here from me alot! lmao

Sorry I couldn't get that out without laughing. 


Yes it is always good to wear protection... if you don't you end up getting screwed... lol 


Well just you guys wait until you actually HAVE to go and buy your books.. And then you will really feel our pain of being broke college students.!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Yeap I'm in the habit of only buying books for my Math classes (they're the most expensive but it is my major).


 

You are a math major?! I would have thought you would be going into photography or something. 

My first degree is in photography, now I am going into business.. I have to go all the way up to Calculus for this stupid degree. :er:


----------



## monkeykoder

Business calculus to me looked a lot more difficult than regular calc because it makes a lot less sense.


----------



## monkeykoder

Photography is pretty much just a hobby to me it wouldn't be fun if I had a degree in it.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Photography is pretty much just a hobby to me it wouldn't be fun if I had a degree in it.


 


I got the degree in photography because I wanted to learn more, and possibly do it as a profession. But I find that all my studying and time I spent in class, was a bunch of crap. They added in two more classes to the degree that would have been nice to have, AFTER I graduated. But they weren't required or even offered when I went. So now, it just makes me mad that I have an associates degree in a field that I didn't learn anything in. So now I have to find a different school, so I can further my education.


----------



## monkeykoder

A degree in anything is pretty much useless in learning your field.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> A degree in anything is pretty much useless in learning your field.


 

Very true... Very true.


----------



## Big Bully

BTW feeding yet another addiction by watching One tree hill, and drinking pepsi.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I'll have to do research for myself if I ever want to know math.


----------



## Big Bully

You know, you are right, if I ever want to "know" photography I have to do the research for myself.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeap I've come to that conclusion about all fields.


----------



## Big Bully

True.. I guess all going to school is good for is, so you can say you did.. And the piece of paper...


----------



## ScottS

I think its funny that all we get is a piece of paper when we graduate.... I guess ill frame it...











Oh yea and that knowledge stuff.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow you mean you get knowledge stuff too!!! Which isle do I find that on? I didn't see that one in the bookstore.


----------



## ScottS

You have to go to bed bath and beyond.... Its in the beyond section.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> You have to go to bed bath and beyond.... Its in the beyond section.


 

AHAHAHA I LOOVE that movie Click!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Ah Movies, there is another addiction of mine! I have over 400 dvd's on my shelf...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Ah Movies, there is another addiction of mine! I have over 400 dvd's on my shelf...


 
:shock:

And yes, if you look in that movie, you can actually see the book on knowledge on a shelf....


( total lie ) :no smile:


----------



## monkeykoder

You don't actually learn anything in school you just get exposed to what you CAN learn.


----------



## ScottS

I learn stuff. Like how to do good on test that you know nothing about the subject material... or to do a project that the rest of the class has been working on for 2 weeks, in 2 hours.... and how to get the teachers on your good side.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I've learned the same things but it is never what is taught in class.


----------



## ScottS

Oh and you know, I have never been exposed to at school. haha


----------



## monkeykoder

I did once have a chick jump on me and lick the side of my face once... that was weird.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> BTW feeding yet another addiction by watching One tree hill, and drinking pepsi.. lol


 
I like pepsi! One tree hill.... not so much


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I did once have a chick jump on me and lick the side of my face once... that was weird.


C'mon now you know you enjoyed it...:greenpbl:


----------



## monkeykoder

She wasn't exactly my type...


----------



## ScottS

Lizard woman?


----------



## monkeykoder

She wasn't ugly not very attractive but not ugly she just wasn't my type.


----------



## ScottS

( I was refering to the licking... ) 

I know what you mean... she didnt have a camera glued to her hand?


----------



## monkeykoder

Something like that.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> I like pepsi! One tree hill.... not so much


 

Hmm are you the Smallville type of guy?? I could see you going banana's over Lana Lang and Lois Lane... lol


----------



## Big Bully

LOL You know if she had a camera to her face you would have totally licked her back.. lol


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Hmm are you the Smallville type of guy?? I could see you going banana's over Lana Lang and Lois Lane... lol


 
I'm more of a Chuck, Hero's, The Office, and a few other shows....

And why do i get the impression that you see me as a monkey?:raisedbrow:


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> LOL You know if she had a camera to her face you would have totally licked her back.. lol


 
I totally would!!!


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> I'm more of a Chuck, Hero's, The Office, and a few other shows....
> 
> And why do i get the impression that you see me as a monkey?:raisedbrow:


 

Because the Office is a chimp's show.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Meh all overrated I like sitting in a secluded corner and watching REAL people.  Hey you know what I could have a camera with me when I'm doing that.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Meh all overrated I like sitting in a secluded corner and watching REAL people. Hey you know what I could have a camera with me when I'm doing that.


 
People watching in fun.... taking picture while people watching is funner... just dont go somewhere with children, or you will immediately be labeled "child molester"


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Meh all overrated I like sitting in a secluded corner and watching REAL people. Hey you know what I could have a camera with me when I'm doing that.


 

Taking pictures of the girls working the corner... Hey good choice! lmao:lmao::lmao:


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Because the Office is a chimp's show.. lol


 
PShhhhh nahhhh... your crazy


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> People watching in fun.... taking picture while people watching is funner... just dont go somewhere with children, or you will immediately be labeled "child molester"


 


LOL, yes and no...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Taking pictures of the girls working the corner... Hey good choice! lmao:lmao::lmao:


 
nooo because then they will think that they are models and that you should pay them.:greenpbl:


----------



## monkeykoder

Hey I'm still in college do you have any idea how many attractive women there are on a college campus?


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> PShhhhh nahhhh... your crazy


 

Not!! I just know good quality TV lol


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> LOL, yes and no...


 

I was taking pictures of my nephew at a park for my brother one day, and I was told, either i leave, or i get the **** kicked out of me.... 

Decided that was bull, my brother told them that is was my nephew... they didn't budge so we called the cops. Then they left....


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Hey I'm still in college do you have any idea how many attractive women there are on a college campus?


 
Nope but I intend to find out.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah someone was probably doing a drug deal nearby.


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Nope but I intend to find out.



It is insane!!!  Half of them are even into photography and other cool stuff.  Some of them are even into MATH!!!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Hey I'm still in college do you have any idea how many attractive women there are on a college campus?


 

Well cuz I totally look for hot girls on my college campus... Hmm let me see..


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm like a kid in a candy store (without any money (darned being social phobic)).


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah there are actually girls that have a brain on their shoulders not just, looks.. :shock:


----------



## monkeykoder

Isn't it AWESOME.  I hardly met any "women of substance" in high school now there are plenty worth talking to!!!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I'm like a kid in a candy store (without any money (darned being social phobic)).


 

Not me, I am a social bug.. Which usually gets me into trouble.... :er:


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Isn't it AWESOME. I hardly met any "women of substance" in high school now there are plenty worth talking to!!!


 

That is because there isn't really such thing as "substance" in High school.


----------



## monkeykoder

There really isn't much substance to college either... Maybe I need to go to grad school.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> There really isn't much substance to college either... Maybe I need to go to grad school.


 

Hmm maybe you might just find some sort of substance there.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm just afraid I'll find there is no "substance" to the world other than the physical.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> I was taking pictures of my nephew at a park for my brother one day, and I was told, either i leave, or i get the **** kicked out of me....
> 
> Decided that was bull, my brother told them that is was my nephew... they didn't budge so we called the cops. Then they left....


 

Well some people just like to "think" they are being protective. There is no more trust in the world anymore.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> That is because there isn't really such thing as "substance" in High school.


 
SO True!

Oh and what college do you go to? haha


----------



## Big Bully

:blushing:





ScottS said:


> SO True!
> 
> Oh and what college do you go to? haha


 

College of Southern Idaho...


----------



## monkeykoder

You know this thread has turned into the big bully scotts and monkeykoder chatting thread...  Kinda like the ban the person above you thread has been the scotts and monkeykoder banning eachother thread for like the last 5-6 hours.


----------



## ScottS

Pretty much, anyone else want to join? Oh speaking of that, im off to ban you now!


----------



## monkeykoder

I'll have you banned back before you read this.


----------



## ScottS

Beer discussion is gone.... supposed we crossed the line?

I was REALLY confused there for a moment...


----------



## monkeykoder

It is still there.


----------



## ScottS

I know for some reason i though it was in this thread... haha


----------



## monkeykoder

Did you know this forum requires you wait 20 second in between posts?


----------



## ScottS

Haha yes it does, and it makes you wait 30 seconds between searches....


----------



## Big Bully

Oh yeah, way crossed the line... BAN BAN BAN!!!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Did you know this forum requires you wait 20 second in between posts?


 
No it doesn't, I can post repeatedly if i want to


----------



## monkeykoder

MMMMM beer.


----------



## ScottS

Well you are just special!


----------



## monkeykoder

Believe me it does...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Oh yeah, way crossed the line... BAN BAN BAN!!!


 
Haha Lafoto's cat is playing with the big red ban button....


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Believe me it does...


 
I know its a fact!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> MMMMM beer.


 

MMMM nerd... lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeap


----------



## ScottS

I really like nerds.... especially the grape ones! haha


----------



## Big Bully

HAHAHA thats funny


----------



## monkeykoder

Hello I'm a Math major that at one time seriously considered the Physics and Computer Science majors...  I'm social phobic and addicted to caffeine.  Yes Yes I am a NERD with a capitol NERD.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Hello I'm a Math major that at one time seriously considered the Physics and Computer Science majors... I'm social phobic and addicted to caffeine. Yes Yes I am a NERD with a capitol NERD.


 

Thats alright, I'ma nerd too...


----------



## monkeykoder

Don't make me whip out my calculator so we can start comparing nerd cred I win by a LONG shot...


----------



## ScottS

I think monkeyman would win.... Whats you real name so i can quit calling you monkeyman.


----------



## Big Bully

Are ya sure...lol
Don't make me whip out my glasses and get my FFA jacket out... lol


----------



## ScottS

FFA?


----------



## monkeykoder

Dustin.  yep.


----------



## ScottS

Sup Dustin!


----------



## monkeykoder

FFA?  Try Science club and playing Dungeons & Dragons.


----------



## ScottS

What is FFA?


----------



## Big Bully

Future Farmers of America!


----------



## monkeykoder

Future Farmers of America...  Grow up in a small town and you'll know...


----------



## ScottS

ahhh ok.. yea didnt grow up in a small town...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yep I grew up in 2 different small towns (and 1 small ghetto city...)


----------



## Big Bully

Yep I grew up in a farming community so I got to compete in welding competitions. Fun stuff.


----------



## monkeykoder

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh it was, I was the only  girl competing in the welding competition against a bunch of guys.. Talk about awesome!


----------



## monkeykoder

Well time to go to bed I've got to sleep normal hours tomorrow night might as well get started trying now.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah I need to get offline too... Night


----------



## ScottS

Night!


----------



## spiffybeth

ScottS said:


> It's ok you can open up here...
> 
> I will be the first to admit, that I touch my cameras daily... and on days i don't i feel sad, and depressed... so I carry a small P&S in my pocket for when I get desperate.



i do the same thing!


----------



## leaving0hio

monkeykoder said:


> FFA?  Try Science club and playing Dungeons & Dragons.



So long as you remember that true nerds are limited to a maximum of 4 charisma.


----------



## monkeykoder

4?  I think I max out at 0


----------



## leaving0hio

Even nerds ought to have a crack at extra turnings


----------



## monkeykoder

There are times I would kill for only slightly below average charisma.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow, I don't have a clue as to what you two are talking about..D &D is gibberish to me.. lol

I wonder if people are actually reading the whole thread or if they are just entering in at the end.


----------



## monkeykoder

Charisma should make sense and I'm saying I have none.


----------



## Big Bully

I'm sure you could buy some somewhere.. Try walmart.. Thats where I got my sense of humor, and tact.. lol


----------



## ScottS

OMG..... I just spent the last 6 hours researching Joey lawrence and looking at his work....

I have a serious problem...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah uh huh....


----------



## Antithesis

I can has some Photohol?


----------



## ScottS

Dude Dustin, I think you have doubled you posts since 2 days ago....


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I know I'm addicted to postcount...


----------



## ScottS

Antithesis said:


> I can has some Photohol?


 
Sure... how do you take yours?


----------



## monkeykoder

Film? Digital? Camera Obscura?


----------



## Antithesis

ScottS said:


> Sure... how do you take yours?



Funnel?


----------



## monkeykoder

I'll have a Fuzzy Camera and a T-MAX bomb for the lady?


----------



## Antithesis

A double dguerrotype on the rocks?


----------



## monkeykoder

Calotype on the beach?


----------



## Antithesis

Albumen process with steel toed boots on the side?


----------



## Big Bully

Antithesis said:


> Albumen process with steel toed boots on the side?


 

Here is a question for ya.. Did you read through the entire thread? And if so, how long did it take you?


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Dude Dustin, I think you have doubled you posts since 2 days ago....


 

I have damn near trippled mine, and you have added 400+ to yours!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Cyanotype served in a developer tray on the back of Dagguere himself?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Cyanotype served in a developer tray on the back of Dagguere himself?


 

Oooh you are getting serious there buddy!


----------



## Big Bully

I think you are totally ready for photoholics annonomous...

Who is going to be his sponsor?


----------



## Antithesis

Big Bully said:


> Here is a question for ya.. Did you read through the entire thread? And if so, how long did it take you?



I got through about chapter three and decided it was too slow for my taste.


----------



## monkeykoder

Who is ready for photographers anonymous???  Heck History of Photography both satisfied my fine art requirement for my general ed and got me into photography...  Heck I haven't even gotten into a darkroom yet.  I can't wait until next semester.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Who is ready for photographers anonymous??? Heck History of Photography both satisfied my fine art requirement for my general ed and got me into photography... Heck I haven't even gotten into a darkroom yet. I can't wait until next semester.


 

YOU!!! YOU need photoholics annonomous. 


OOoh then you will be hooked.. The dark room is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Antithesis said:


> I got through about chapter three and decided it was too slow for my taste.


 

Wow, impressive.. Except you missed all the pics.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I can't wait...  I've been reading up on anything I can get a hold of on developing.


----------



## Antithesis

I can't take History of Photography until next spring, it would've overlapped on my photoshop class this term


----------



## Antithesis

Oh, and developer smells like a mix between scotch and roast beef.... delicious.


----------



## monkeykoder

MMMMM Single malt scotch...  It better not...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I have damn near trippled mine, and you have added 400+ to yours!!


 
Nooooooo way!:blushing:


----------



## monkeykoder

So antithesis are you considering going to the NWUSPA meetup?


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> MMMMM Single malt scotch... It better not...


 
How come the conversation always seems to turn to alcohol?


----------



## Antithesis

monkeykoder said:


> So antithesis are you considering going to the NWUSPA meetup?



I haven't heard anything, where's it at?


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> How come the conversation always seems to turn to alcohol?


 

I have no idea....


Hey go to the photography discussion page, and put your mouse over the envelope to see how many posts you have done in this thread.. I have done 233!!!



Make that 234


----------



## Big Bully

Antithesis said:


> I haven't heard anything, where's it at?


 

We aren't quite sure, we are thinking SLC, Reno, Or possibly Vegas... Those so far are the only ideas we have..


----------



## leaving0hio

I'm not sure if they've decided on Salt Lake City or not, but here is the thread

edit: I was beaten to the punch!


----------



## ScottS

I have 204! sad...


----------



## Antithesis

I've got a buddy I can stay with in SLC and Utah is amazing for landscape. I might try to do an "around the US" road trip if the meet happens next summer.


----------



## Big Bully

leaving0hio said:


> I'm not sure if they've decided on Salt Lake City or not, but here is the thread
> 
> edit: I was beaten to the punch!


 

LOL!!!!


I win! hehehe


----------



## Big Bully

Antithesis said:


> I've got a buddy I can stay with in SLC and Utah is amazing for landscape. I might try to do an "around the US" road trip if the meet happens next summer.


 

I agree, Utah is awesome to shoot..

Have you ever been to Bryce Canyon!!! That place is Freakin sweet!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Hey Antithesis what photography school are you going to?


----------



## Antithesis

I'm actually just minoring in it at the moment, I want to get a masters in photojournalism. Not sure what school yet though.


----------



## monkeykoder

Sounds like fun stuff.


----------



## monkeykoder

Wow as of this post I only have 149 posts in this thread...


----------



## Big Bully

Wow you guys have some serious slackage going on here...


Either that or I talk too much...:er:

Wait



Don't answer that... lol


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Wow you guys have some serious slackage going on here...
> 
> 
> Either that or I talk too much...:er:
> 
> Wait
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer that... lol


 

Nooo of course not!


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Nooo of course not!


 

Hahaha How bad did you have to restrain yourself... hahaha


----------



## Big Bully

Well kids.. I will be back later, I have to go watch some smallville and fold laundry...


----------



## ScottS

Hahah not at all.... it came out of my mind like water and flowed on to the keyboard and then on to the net.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Well kids.. I will be back later, I have to go watch some smallville and fold laundry...


 
You have fun with that!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Hahaha How bad did you have to restrain yourself... hahaha


It is actually quite easy...  It only takes 1 girlfriend to find out you never say anything that can be interpreted as insulting even if lame and jokingly...


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> It is actually quite easy... It only takes 1 girlfriend to find out you never say anything that can be interpreted as insulting even if lame and jokingly...


 
True.... yet another good reason not to bother with having a girlfriend!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah but they do have their uses.  There are just some things you don't talk to the guys about.


----------



## ScottS

True... True.... 

But when you accidentally do... Watch out!!!


----------



## leaving0hio

ScottS said:


> Sure... how do you take yours?



Dry. Shaken not stirred.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> True.... yet another good reason not to bother with having a girlfriend!


 

Sooo are you saying you would rather have a boyfriend?


I was just teasing and laughing the whole time I wrote that statement...
I am not your typical girl.. I don't throw fits if I get teased, I am actually easy to talk to.. Or so I am told. 
Just another one of the guys. Kinda lol


----------



## monkeykoder

New and improved!!! One of the guys!!! _*WITH BOOBS!!!*_


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> New and improved!!! One of the guys!!! _*WITH BOOBS!!!*_


 

WHERE ARE THEY!!!! *looks down at chest*


----------



## monkeykoder

Well hopefully they're bigger than mine...


----------



## Big Bully

I FINALLY FOUND MY CAMERA CHARGER!!! WOOOHOOO!!! PICTURES HERE I COME!!!


----------



## Antithesis

I can't believe this thread has lasted this long, it's like the random-comment thread.


----------



## Big Bully

Antithesis said:


> I can't believe this thread has lasted this long, it's like the random-comment thread.


 

I know that is what is soo funny about this thread.....


----------



## Big Bully

Did I mention I found my charger, and I can start taking pictures again... YEA ME!!


----------



## monkeykoder

NOOO the addict has become enabled again!


----------



## ScottS

Where was it hiding? ( I lost the one for my P&S but it was actually in my car plugged in to a power converter. )


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Sooo are you saying you would rather have a boyfriend?
> 
> 
> I was just teasing and laughing the whole time I wrote that statement...
> I am not your typical girl.. I don't throw fits if I get teased, I am actually easy to talk to.. Or so I am told.
> Just another one of the guys. Kinda lol


 
No... not a fan of the man, that way...


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> New and improved!!! One of the guys!!! _*WITH BOOBS!!!*_


 
HAHAHAHAHA!!!!:lmao:


----------



## monkeykoder

It was absolutely necessary to say that wasn't it?


----------



## Antithesis

We should probably start talking about alcohol again.


----------



## Antithesis

So, a horse walks into a bar, the bartender says...


----------



## monkeykoder

Alcohol WITH BOOBS!!!  Okay I got that out of my system...


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Alcohol WITH BOOBS!!! Okay I got that out of my system...


 
Thats what the bartender said!!


----------



## Antithesis

srsly?


----------



## ScottS

YS


----------



## monkeykoder

Okay now that that is out of my system who is up for a scotch on the rocks?


----------



## Antithesis

I'm not in the mood, i got greek history in the morning


----------



## Antithesis

But heres to early minoan artifacts!


----------



## ScottS

You go ahead, Im not really needing anything at all right now.... except some really good asian food.


----------



## monkeykoder

Ahh so you need some beer of some sort.


----------



## ScottS

Antithesis said:


> I'm not in the mood, i got greek history in the morning


 
Im sorry, good luck though!


----------



## monkeykoder

MMMMMM sushi pity you've probably never had good sushi.


----------



## monkeykoder

Greek history sounds about as interesting as Cultural Anthropology.


----------



## Antithesis




----------



## Phazan

Do you guys ever get off the computer?! I thought I was bad, hahaa!


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> MMMMMM sushi pity you've probably never had good sushi.


 
Once, i ate a fish that was still alive... Oh and another time, i did have some good sushi, it was downtown in Denver and i was taken by my rich neighbor before they moved.... it was yummy!


----------



## ScottS

Phazan said:


> Do you guys ever get off the computer?! I thought I was bad, hahaa!


 
no... what do you mean... .get off?:meh:


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> MMMMMM sushi pity you've probably never had good sushi.


 
Oh and im currently craving king pow chicken and orange chicken...hmmmmmmmm


----------



## monkeykoder

It is not possible to get GOOD sushi that far away from the ocean QED.


----------



## ScottS

It is when they fly it in live..


----------



## monkeykoder

No no it isn't.


----------



## jstuedle

So, how do we connect sushi and most of us being Nikonoholics? (or what ever flavor of the month you might be)


----------



## monkeykoder

Umm Sushi would be really fun to photograph which of course means that we can't talk about photographing it because we're addicts.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> No no it isn't.


 
Really then how?


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> So, how do we connect sushi and most of us being Nikonoholics? (or what ever flavor of the month you might be)


 
Hey im a Nikonoholoc for life!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't know I just love sushi in California.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I don't know I just love sushi in California.


 
Oh got ya.... oh and by the way, dont eat fish that is still live... its really creepy!


----------



## jstuedle

So, what lens would you use for sushi. In California that is.


----------



## monkeykoder

I hear baby squid is good still alive but I've never tried it...


----------



## jstuedle

I see Scott is trying to get his 1000th tonight. Boy is he going to be disappointed!


----------



## jstuedle

And what ISO would you recommend, for that California sushi.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> So, what lens would you use for sushi. In California that is.


 
Depends, small fish, or shark?

Im thinking the 85mm 2.8?


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> I see Scott is trying to get his 1000th tonight. Boy is he going to be disappointed!


 
We will see!


----------



## ScottS

Oh and ISO 500


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> So, what lens would you use for sushi. In California that is.



That of course depends on the roll or if I'm photographing sashimi.  If I was doing a regular sushi roll I would probably go with the 60mm micro nikkor for sashimi I think it would probably be either a 105mm or the 60mm depending on how many pieces... Not that lenses are really the major concern lighting would make a much bigger difference.  And of course ISO whatever I get the least noise at.


----------



## jstuedle

Glad to see we are back on the topic, and even a similar wavelength.


----------



## monkeykoder

Was I right Was I right Do I get that 105mm micro nikkor I was talking about???


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Glad to see we are back on the topic, and even a similar wavelength.


 
Back on topic... mmhmmm Nikon equipment!


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Was I right Was I right Do I get that 105mm micro nikkor I was talking about???


 
Wait there was a prize?


----------



## jstuedle

Scott thinks he's gonna get a prize from LP when he breaks 1000. Tonight. Boy, is he gonna be surprised!


----------



## monkeykoder

Would the prize be free gear????  If it is I'll stay up that late ;-)


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Scott thinks he's gonna get a prize from LP when he breaks 1000. Tonight. Boy, is he gonna be surprised!


 
A D3!?!?! NOOOO WAAYY!!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## ScottS

John, your about to hit the 3,000 mark...


----------



## jstuedle

Your right! No F-ing Way!


----------



## ScottS

Haha it goes pretty fast doesnt it?


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> John, your about to hit the 3,000 mark...



Yea, and your point is? Do I have a sig about freebies falling out of the sky at XXXX post count? NOOOOOOOO.........! But Scott, he thinks Heeeeeeees special!


----------



## monkeykoder

Is it bad that I have my next like 5 lenses planned out it my head I just have no idea where I'm going to get the money... Add to that the fact that I don't even have a speedlight setup that would probably improve my photos more I'm really wishing I was female so I could turn to prostitution.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Is it bad that I have my next like 5 lenses planned out it my head I just have no idea where I'm going to get the money... Add to that the fact that I don't even have a speedlight setup that would probably improve my photos more I'm really wishing I was female so I could turn to prostitution.


 
Yea i do too. I have a list with equipment that im going to be getting someday, and it totals over 15,000 bucks. 

For now its cheap lightstands and BB-600's 

Maybe when i get ready to go into business ill take out some kind of business loan.  That wont be for a looooong time though!


----------



## monkeykoder

My list so far (remember I'm not anywhere near good enough for the equipment I have) 
1.  20mm f1.8 (or thereabouts)
2.  30mm f1.4 (or thereabouts)
3.  105mm f2.8 micro nikkor

Basic strobist setup vivitar 285hv and such w/ebay-triggers.


----------



## ScottS

I have a bit more expensive tastes, Like, ( note: all Nikon equipment )
70-200 2.8 VR
14 2.8
50 1.7
400 2.8 VR
600 2.8 VR
24-70 2.8
85 2.8
Complete set of teleconverters. 
And I would like to have another 6 SB-800's. 

Oh yea and stuff to carry it all in. 

So far top priorities are, 
70-200 VR
24-70
and the 50 1.7
2 more SB-800's.


----------



## monkeykoder

Of course all of those lenses would be nice I'm just listing lenses I would use daily.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Of course all of those lenses would be nice I'm just listing lenses I would use daily.


 
I think if i was ever able to get all those, i would be in a position where i was filthy rich and could use them daily. Haha:mrgreen:

I can only dream right?


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I just like realistic dreams to start.  Once I start getting those lenses I'll want more.


----------



## ScottS

Haha its like crack!


----------



## monkeykoder

Only you actually kinda sorta produce something if you ever USE your lenses.


----------



## ScottS

Use them.?... i just want to coddle them and make sure no one touches them....


----------



## monkeykoder

Just fondle them when you're alone with them at night???  Are they going to sleep with you too???


----------



## ScottS

YES! I will put them to bed in the little soft cases they come with, so that they will be nice an warm.

I might even play with the aperture lever....


----------



## monkeykoder

Moving it back and forth?  Okay this conversation could go WAY too wrong.  So how about them SB-800s


----------



## ScottS

:lmao: yes, yes it could.... haha

Those SB-800's are pretty amazing... Complete wireless ttl control.... that the way i like it.... complete control..

( sorry i couldn't help myself... )


Well there is 1,ooo

Yay?


----------



## monkeykoder

I prefer Manual mode flashes.


----------



## ScottS

I did too, until i got the 800

The cool thing is that you can use it as a dumb slave too, so I can use my other manual flashes.  I'm stoked!


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't like the menus on the 800 or menus in general.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I don't like the menus on the 800 or menus in general.


 
Yea im not a huge fan of having to push and hold buttons.


----------



## monkeykoder

You know what I really like is my FM10 it is just film is so expensive.


----------



## Big Bully

Woohooo!!!  

I took and posed for 150 pictures on Thursday!!! Oooh baby was that fun... Oooh talk about feeding an addiction.. MMMMM Oooh yeah that felt good!!


----------



## Big Bully

I misplaced my charger when I moved.. And so it took quite awhile for me to find it. But luckily I found it before my battery died!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

> ScottSUse them.?... i just want to coddle them and make sure no one touches them....


 
*talks like Golam from Lord of the Rings* My Precious! My Precious..


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Woohooo!!!
> 
> I took and posed for 150 pictures on Thursday!!! Oooh baby was that fun... Oooh talk about feeding an addiction.. MMMMM Oooh yeah that felt good!!


 
Oh nice... they say modeling is addicting.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Oh nice... they say modeling is addicting.... :mrgreen:


 

Yes it is... Very addicting. It is sooooo fun posing for a camera!


----------



## ScottS

You should get the photog that took em' to join TPF and post some!?  

I hear its even more addicting looking at yourself....


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> You should get the photog that took em' to join TPF and post some!?
> 
> I hear its even more addicting looking at yourself....


 

I tried, but he is more into talking about diesels than camera stuff..


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I tried, but he is more into talking about diesels than camera stuff..


 
haha darn!

I think you can get referrals here... I wonder if there is a prize for that?


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> haha darn!
> 
> I think you can get referrals here... I wonder if there is a prize for that?


 

I highly doubt that.. lol

Unless your prize would be a thumbs up from the head mod!! I can do that for ya!   :thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully

Hahahaha


----------



## ScottS

Haha I would suffice with a thumbs up... Better than the middle finger that I got from LP.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Haha I would suffice with a thumbs up... Better than the middle finger that I got from LP.


 

Hahaha very true Scott.. Very true..


----------



## Antithesis

Still at it I see


----------



## ScottS

People are probably asking themselves 'why hasn't this thread died yet?'

The answer is, Because were post whores... wanna join?


----------



## ScottS

Antithesis said:


> Still at it I see


 
POSTED AT THE SAME TIME!!! woa....


----------



## Antithesis

Yeah, I guess I'm bored enough


----------



## Antithesis

So I threw on this old mid-70's nikkor 105mm macro lens my dad gave me a while back and started getting crazy with it. On top of that I was using a ghetto old vivatar manual flash, it was awesome.


----------



## Antithesis

None of my pictures were very cool though, it's raining and like 38 degrees outside so I can't go find bugs and flowers


----------



## ScottS

That sucks! Could always take pictures... of......... a nail???


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> That sucks! Could always take pictures... of......... a nail???


 


I have seen some ultra cool pictures of nails, in Pop photography!!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I have seen some ultra cool pictures of nails, in Pop photography!!


 
You saw that too!!!! I was just looking through that issue! haha


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> You saw that too!!!! I was just looking through that issue! haha


 
Yes that issue was awesome!!! And those pictures are totally cool!


----------



## ScottS

Yea who knew a nail could be portrayed in so many different ways. Are you a member of their forum as well?


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Yea who knew a nail could be portrayed in so many different ways. Are you a member of their forum as well?


 


Umm.. They have a forum?!:meh:


----------



## ScottS

Yea they do, www.popphoto.com 

Under the forum tag. 

Its not as good as TPF though, and its pretty slow... .well it was when i left. But thanks you you I'm posting there again!!


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Yea they do, www.popphoto.com
> 
> Under the forum tag.
> 
> Its not as good as TPF though, and its pretty slow... .well it was when i left. But thanks you you I'm posting there again!!


 

Thanks to me?! Why me?!


----------



## monkeykoder

NOOO Big Bully is trying to beat my post count!!!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> NOOO Big Bully is trying to beat my post count!!!


 

How did you know!?


----------



## monkeykoder

You'll never win I have no life hahaha!!!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Thanks to me?! Why me?!


 
You brought up popphoto on the forum... and then it clicked for me.

But now i know why i left.... they have pop ups that not even my super duper whooper defence tactics can block, and every once in awhile, when you click on a thread, they will redirect you to an ad, make you wait and watch the ad, and then redirect you to the forum... and yes the mods there are behind it, not hackers...

UURRRGG so dumb...


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> NOOO Big Bully is trying to beat my post count!!!


 
She has a way to go...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> You'll never win I have no life hahaha!!!


 

Ahhahaha Just watch me...


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> You brought up popphoto on the forum... and then it clicked for me.
> 
> But now i know why i left.... they have pop ups that not even my super duper whooper defence tactics can block, and every once in awhile, when you click on a thread, they will redirect you to an ad, make you wait and watch the ad, and then redirect you to the forum... and yes the mods there are behind it, not hackers...
> 
> UURRRGG so dumb...


 

Oh, well glad I could help. :er:


----------



## monkeykoder

None of my other forums are photography related I'm not a forum whore just a post-count whore.


----------



## monkeykoder

P.S. why have neither of you posted in the Bi-weekly assignment threads yet?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> P.S. why have neither of you posted in the Bi-weekly assignment threads yet?


 

Huh?! There are bi-weekly assignments.. I knew there was a monthly assignment, and I am working on that one. But didn't know about the bi-weekly...


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> P.S. why have neither of you posted in the Bi-weekly assignment threads yet?


 
Whaaaa!?! Where is this? (link)?


----------



## monkeykoder

Look under photographic themes.  No prize involved but it is still kinda cool.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> None of my other forums are photography related I'm not a forum whore just a post-count whore.


 

What would you concider as a forum whore? I am a member of 3 forums, two of them are diesel forums, and well this one..

And I too am a post count whore.. I am still lacking on this one.. I have 1350 on one of my other ones.. and about 600 on the other one.. lol and I joined the others at the same time I joined this one..:mrgreen:


----------



## jstuedle

Scott, it seems that you are not only a photoholic, but a postaholic. Both are serious debilitating diseases. You must seek treatment ASAP.


----------



## monkeykoder

Treatment?  He better make sure to make regular posts about it maybe I'll need it someday


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Scott, it seems that you are not only a photoholic, but a postaholic. Both are serious debilitating diseases. You must seek treatment ASAP.


 

Hahaha thats awesome.. What would you concider Dr?


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Scott, it seems that you are not only a photoholic, but a postaholic. Both are serious debilitating diseases. You must seek treatment ASAP.


 
I told my sponsor about my recent posting, and he is going to take away my laptop, so it looks like ill be spending some time in the library!!! HAHA 
last time I tell my sponsor anything!!

Treatment Sreetment:mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

OOOOOH I can't stand dumba$$ drunk drivers who wreck into vehicles and don't take notice.....


MAN THE WORLD IS FULL OF STUPID PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Big Bully

:madmad::madmad::madmad::madmad::madmad::banghead:


----------



## Big Bully

Sorry... I had to vent alittle bit...


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> I told my sponsor about my recent posting, and he is going to take away my laptop, so it looks like ill be spending some time in the library!!! HAHA
> last time I tell my sponsor anything!!
> 
> Treatment Sreetment:mrgreen:


 

Haha thats funny!


----------



## ScottS

W......T.....F

Just happened?


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> W......T.....F
> 
> Just happened?


 

Oh it is what happened earlier today that I'm still pissed about, and I had to call an officer to tell him to make the report up about it...


This is what some drunk dumbass did to my husbands truck... aka his baby that he loves more than me!!! And they didn't even come and tell us about it after they did it.







And this is what they did to their car...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Oh it is what happened earlier today that I'm still pissed about, and I had to call an officer to tell him to make the report up about it...
> 
> 
> This is what some drunk dumbass did to my husbands truck... aka his baby that he loves more than me!!! And they didn't even come and tell us about it after they did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what they did to their car...


 
Thats nuthin, about 4 years ago me, and my mom and dad were going down the highway, and were going to pass a semi.... well he didn't see us and decided to change lanes....

Well he hit our car, we spun around, and his back tires ran over the hood of the car.... 

we were really lucky.

2 weeks later, we see the truck in a parking lot ( oh yea he drove off after hitting us) and call the cops. cops come out and the guy comes out of the store. cops ask him about it, you know what he says? " I would know if i hit anyone" Long story short there was some yelling, and we matched to marks on his car to ours ( well pictures of it anyway, it was totaled) 

Cops finally arrested him. he got out on bail, and fled back to mexico... Turnes out he was using a stolen identity to live in the US....

So pretty much it sucked.....yup.


----------



## Battou

That's not catistrophic, yeah the paint and chrome decale will have to come off but that can be fixed with minnimal to no filler.


----------



## ScottS

Oh yea and you truck is dirty.... How dare you?


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Oh yea and you truck is dirty.... How dare you?


 

My hubby drives on dirt (mud) roads to get to work..lol 

I don't know yet but I think he is going to have to get a new bed for his truck because the dent is right on the corner, and body shops up here would rather replace than do bondo.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> My hubby drives on dirt (mud) roads to get to work..lol
> 
> I don't know yet but I think he is going to have to get a new bed for his truck because the dent is right on the corner, and body shops up here would rather replace than do bondo.


 
Of course, that probably cost more!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> My hubby drives on dirt (mud) roads to get to work..lol
> 
> I don't know yet but I think he is going to have to get a new bed for his truck because the dent is right on the corner, and body shops up here would rather replace than do bondo.



That is insurance companies talking, needing to change the bed for that is bull sht. I can fix that in my sleep.


----------



## Big Bully

Well the body shop can warranty a new bed, but they can't warranty a bondo/repair job.
Or so I'm told..
I'm just so pissed because this is my hubby's baby...
And the fact that they didn't have the concideration and were too drunk to come and tell us that they hit his truck.


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> Of course, that probably cost more!



Labor costs, no it is not, It is quicker to swap out a bed than it is to hammer and bondo. last time I was in a shop (years ago) the going rate was around thirty five an hour, that dent is roughly a three hour dent, then you add in disassembly time (bumper has to come off), refinishing (Paint and vinal) and Materials (bondo, paint and replacement vinal) you are looking at a fairly deicent price tag in comparison to a new box. 


However one of the things they don't tell you is if they don't get a new box, paint and other things are extra and not covered. Also if they do get a new box it comes in primer and requires paint. Painting a whole new box far exceeds the cost of fixing that dent.

The local shops are pullin stupid insurance crap


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Well the body shop can warranty a new bed, but they can't warranty a bondo/repair job.
> Or so I'm told..
> I'm just so pissed because this is my hubby's baby...
> And the fact that they didn't have the concideration and were too drunk to come and tell us that they hit his truck.



Who took the truck to the shop?


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Who took the truck to the shop?


 

Haven't yet.. We are taking it monday, this just happened late last night sometime.
And the owners of the shop are family friends of ours.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Labor costs, no it is not, It is quicker to swap out a bed than it is to hammer and bondo. last time I was in a shop (years ago) the going rate was around thirty five an hour, that dent is roughly a three hour dent, then you add in disassembly time (bumper has to come off), refinishing (Paint and vinal) and Materials (bondo, paint and replacement vinal) you are looking at a fairly deicent price tag in comparison to a new box.
> 
> 
> However one of the things they don't tell you is if they don't get a new box, paint and other things are extra and not covered. Also if they do get a new box it comes in primer and requires paint. Painting a whole new box far exceeds the cost of fixing that dent.
> 
> The local shops are pullin stupid insurance crap


 
I'm not sure what they will do with the truck, but I do know that my hubby Kev is going to go and talk to them.


----------



## monkeykoder

Busted up cars are not fun.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Busted up cars are not fun.


 

Yeah tell me about it. We moved to this neighborhood because we thought it would be a better neighborhood, because it was new. But I guess you find distructive, dishonest, looking out for #1 asses everywhere.


----------



## ScottS

Im more worried about my camera... It cost twice as much as my car! 

(back on topic?)


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Haven't yet.. We are taking it monday, this just happened late last night sometime.
> And the owners of the shop are family friends of ours.



It's up to you guys I guess, Don't let them fall into a habbit though of letting insurance tendancies do all the talking (unless you are going threw insurance). That dent can be fixed. 

How hard the truck is driven is what should determin wether it is more practical to change the box or bondo it but, from what I can see me personally I would bondo, but that is just me.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> I'm not sure what they will do with the truck, but I do know that my hubby Kev is going to go and talk to them.



I can try to give a rundown for you if you like


----------



## ScottS

Im going to post right here so it looks like im in the conversation...


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> It's up to you guys I guess, Don't let them fall into a habbit though of letting insurance tendancies do all the talking (unless you are going threw insurance). That dent can be fixed.
> 
> How hard the truck is driven is what should determin wether it is more practical to change the box or bondo it but, from what I can see me personally I would bondo, but that is just me.


 

His truck is mainly used for diesel sled pulls, and daily driving. So either way it is on bouncy dirt, gravel and pavement roads.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> I can try to give a rundown for you if you like


 

What you mean of what they are going to say?

Our repair shop is pretty reasonable and they are the type that typically isn't out to screw people.... As of yet...
And whereas I hopefully don't have to pay for it.... I think I might leave it up to Kev as to what he wants to do with is, since it is his baby.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Im going to post right here so it looks like im in the conversation...


 

You are too freakin funny..

Do you reallze that you have done 60 posts just tonight.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Just posting for posting sake.


----------



## Big Bully

hahaha You really are afraid I am going to overtake your posts aren't you!!!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> His truck is mainly used for diesel sled pulls, and daily driving. So either way it is on bouncy dirt, gravel and pavement roads.



Sled pulling could put it threw some torque and vibration that could possibly cause it to crack if poorly done but, if done right it would be fine.



Big Bully said:


> What you mean of what they are going to say?
> 
> Our repair shop is pretty reasonable and they are the type that typically isn't out to screw people.... As of yet...
> And whereas I hopefully don't have to pay for it.... I think I might leave it up to Kev as to what he wants to do with is, since it is his baby.



No, the processes involved with the repairs, bondoing the corner and a bed swap.....well actually if you guys are building these trucks I assume you have pulled a body off before so that's kinda moot but...


It's not that they'er out to screw people, it's more along the lines of being so familiar with what insurance companies want they fall into a habit of doing all estimates as though it where for insurance, I can't tell you how many "totaled" cars are on the road and passing theurough inspections here in this city alone.


----------



## lostprophet

I just can't people who just post random rubbish just to get their post count up *cough cough*


----------



## Battou

lostprophet said:


> I just can't people who just post random rubbish just to get their post count up *cough cough*



This thread has evolved more times than I can count....


----------



## monkeykoder

Actually I'm reading a book and using this as time to let the plot settle into my head.  Figured I'd type something while I was doing it.


----------



## Big Bully

lostprophet said:


> I just can't people who just post random rubbish just to get their post count up *cough cough*


 
Yeah this thread has turned into a monster.. lol
Either way we get back to some sort of addiction...


----------



## monkeykoder

Well my eyes are too tired to read anymore (that used to happen MUCH later at night this 3 year long break from constant reading has made me soft).  I guess I'll call it a night.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Sled pulling could put it threw some torque and vibration that could possibly cause it to crack if poorly done but, if done right it would be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the processes involved with the repairs, bondoing the corner and a bed swap.....well actually if you guys are building these trucks I assume you have pulled a body off before so that's kinda moot but...
> 
> 
> It's not that they'er out to screw people, it's more along the lines of being so familiar with what insurance companies want they fall into a habit of doing all estimates as though it where for insurance, I can't tell you how many "totaled" cars are on the road and passing theurough inspections here in this city alone.


 

Actually we haven't pulled the body off yet. All the fuel stuff that we have had to do for the trucks, we have just dropped the tanks and then put them back.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Well my eyes are too tired to read anymore (that used to happen MUCH later at night this 3 year long break from constant reading has made me soft). I guess I'll call it a night.


 

Lol I will beat your post count by morning.. ahahahaha
Night


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Yeah this thread has turned into a monster.. lol
> Either way we get back to some sort of addiction...



Or back to old addictions that are coming back...  Off to fill my shelves with 500 more books (I really miss all those that I took to the used book store they were my only friends)


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Or back to old addictions that are coming back... Off to fill my shelves with 500 more books (I really miss all those that I took to the used book store they were my only friends)


 


Oooh you poor guy!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Lol I will beat your post count by morning.. ahahahaha
> Night



Don't make me break out the coffee B~|


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Oooh you poor guy!!!



I have probably spent more of my life reading than I have in classrooms and with friends combined.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Actually we haven't pulled the body off yet. All the fuel stuff that we have had to do for the trucks, we have just dropped the tanks and then put them back.



No reenforcement to frame and whatnot?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Don't make me break out the coffee B~|


 

Yeah right you are going to fall asleep on your keyboard!


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> No reenforcement to frame and whatnot?


 

As far as I know it is a regular truck bed and frame. He isn't into the supermod classes in truck pulling. He only has about 700 horse power and 1327 foot lbs of torque in his truck


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Yeah right you are going to fall asleep on your keyboard!



You must understand I spent most of high school up all night reading I can handle however little sleep I want to.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> You must understand I spent most of high school up all night reading I can handle however little sleep I want to.


 

Oooh how would it be?!
My kids would be whinning for me to do something for them..lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Oooh how would it be?!
> My kids would be whinning for me to do something for them..lol



Aren't they always asking for SOMETHING?  "Daddy comere"  "Daddy play yeggos" "Daddy I just peed on the floor come clean it up"(clean it up your own darned self and next time make it to the potty)  I haven't slept at all for the last 2 days and yes I had my kid.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Aren't they always asking for SOMETHING? "Daddy comere" "Daddy play yeggos" "Daddy I just peed on the floor come clean it up"(clean it up your own darned self and next time make it to the potty) I haven't slept at all for the last 2 days and yes I had my kid.


 

I haven't slept in 6 years...


----------



## monkeykoder

Aren't kids great?


----------



## Big Bully

They are actually.. 

Mine make great models, I love photographing my kids.


----------



## monkeykoder

Mine just runs at the camera and asks to look at the pictures...  Only I haven't had time to take any yet.  It is a pain to hide the D50 long enough to get a  good shot.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Mine just runs at the camera and asks to look at the pictures... Only I haven't had time to take any yet. It is a pain to hide the D50 long enough to get a good shot.


 
Mine have learned to stay still when the camera is out. They LOOOVE to be photographed!
And taking pictures.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Mine have learned to stay still when the camera is out. They LOOOVE to be photographed!
> And taking pictures.



any girls?

*EDIT*
I ask for a reason


----------



## monkeykoder

If I give him a camera to play with he at least doesn't run toward mine.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> any girls?
> 
> *EDIT*
> I ask for a reason


 

Nope I have two boys...

Why do you ask?


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Nope I have two boys...
> 
> Why do you ask?



Kinda one of those multifunctional reasons pending answer but...

I was curious because a girl I am frequently working with runs for the hills when a camera comes out.


 the Christmas portraits for her mom did not go over too well due to this reasent camerashyness she developed.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Kinda one of those multifunctional reasons pending answer but...
> 
> I was curious because a girl I am frequently working with runs for the hills when a camera comes out.
> 
> 
> the Christmas portraits for her mom did not go over too well due to this reasent camerashyness she developed.


 

Hmm odd... I have nieces who also love posing for the camera.


----------



## Big Bully

Well, guys, I am headed to bed.. I have to wake up with my kids in the a.m.​


----------



## monkeykoder

Night.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Hmm odd... I have nieces who also love posing for the camera.



Yeah, this is becomming somewhat problematic for me, her older brother...I can get him to stop and get a desent face shot just about anywhere any time but with her it's a arguement and a half to get her to even look at the camera, and even if I do get her to face me she turns away and/or buries her face as the last second.


----------



## Big Bully

Sounds like you need to talk to her and find out why. There might be an issue there..


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Sounds like you need to talk to her and find out why. There might be an issue there..



I've tried that, She won't answer....well she will...a half chuckled "I Don't Know" but there is more to it than that, I know it


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I've learned beating them into submission doesn't work... (I am just kidding (it works most of the time (still just kidding))  A good talk usually does help.


----------



## Big Bully

Well it sounds like you need to figure out how to make her comfortable with the camera...
Like hold it on your lap for awhile, and let her get used to it. and then move it around, and let her get used to that.. put it up to chest level, and start clicking the camera (only if it is digital) all the while helping her to get used to it. 
Or you can get an el cheapo camera and let her take pictures of you and other kids. That would help her get used to the camera.


----------



## Big Bully

Ok I am serious this time... Night!!!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Well it sounds like you need to figure out how to make her comfortable with the camera...
> Like hold it on your lap for awhile, and let her get used to it. and then move it around, and let her get used to that.. put it up to chest level, and start clicking the camera (only if it is digital) all the while helping her to get used to it.
> Or you can get an el cheapo camera and let her take pictures of you and other kids. That would help her get used to the camera.



Being as I am primarily film option one is out along with a couple other facets, but she is old enough I could prolly get her a camera to play with, perhaps it may be helpful. My sister lets my neice play with her digi all the time and she does not do any of that running stuff, it's worth a try.


----------



## jstuedle

WOW! I come back to this thread every 50 or so posts and I am amazed! I thread about photographic addiction is actualy about...... shock............. wow............ photography. I am so stunned!


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> WOW! I come back to this thread every 50 or so posts and I am amazed! I thread about photographic addiction is actualy about...... shock............. wow............ photography. I am so stunned!



That's what....two, three times a day


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> That's what....two, three times a day


 

Lol yeah no kidding...


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Being as I am primarily film option one is out along with a couple other facets, but she is old enough I could prolly get her a camera to play with, perhaps it may be helpful. My sister lets my neice play with her digi all the time and she does not do any of that running stuff, it's worth a try.


 

Hmm Yeah I would let her play with a camera and that most likely will take away the photoshyness.


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> Being as I am primarily film option one is out along with a couple other facets, but she is old enough I could prolly get her a camera to play with, perhaps it may be helpful. My sister lets my neice play with her digi all the time and she does not do any of that running stuff, it's worth a try.



Hand her said camera WITHOUT FILM and show her how it works.


----------



## Big Bully

Hey that is a good idea too!


----------



## Big Bully

Hey Dustin, are you almost ready to start helpin me with my math?
I start school tomorrow... ahhhhh


----------



## monkeykoder

Or if you're worried about the shutter or them just breaking it in general buy a FM10 just to let kids play with.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Hey Dustin, are you almost ready to start helpin me with my math?
> I start school tomorrow... ahhhhh



I could probably teach that class...  Skip the probably.


----------



## Fate

My god this has a lot of posts 

But yes, what can i say, i am myself a photoholic. WHEN WILL IT STOP!


----------



## jstuedle

For little kids I keep a few old $1 124 Instamatics for them to play with. That just came up in another thread.


----------



## Big Bully

Fate said:


> My god this has a lot of posts
> 
> But yes, what can i say, i am myself a photoholic. WHEN WILL IT STOP!


 

It doesn't... ahhhahahaha


----------



## monkeykoder

Wouldn't it be sad if it did stop?


----------



## cameramike

I'M CURED i must be i haven't posted on this thread in for ever WAHO


----------



## monkeykoder

I mourn for you.


----------



## cameramike

oh what the hell, 500 posts waho who wants popcorn ?


----------



## Antithesis

21 pages and running, IBTL


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Hmm Yeah I would let her play with a camera and that most likely will take away the photoshyness.





monkeykoder said:


> Hand her said camera WITHOUT FILM and show her how it works.



It's kinda funny actually, Earlier today I had the camera out side with them. The older one started swinging a stick around a little too close to the lens for comfort, so I stopped him and explained to him what those lenses and the attached filter cost. He then decided that he wanted to look threw it. When she saw that she had to do the same.....she tried walking away with it  

I wish I had thought to bring the P-Shooter out side with me, her pointing my AE-1 at me was priceless.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'd be trying to hook them if I were you...  A roll of film isn't all that expensive.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I'd be trying to hook them if I were you...  A roll of film isn't all that expensive.



Yeah, she was in the process of figuring out the focus on my manual prime, turning it little by little. That was originally why she walked away from me, she was trying to get me into the focus range that was alredy set from when I took the last shot on the roll.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well it shouldn't be long before she catches the bug.


----------



## leaving0hio

The first sample is always free.


----------



## monkeykoder

Haven't seen you in this thread in a while have you been feeding your addiction?


----------



## Iron Flatline

I have given my older P&S to my four-year old who is taking very good pictures with it. I'm really surprised.


----------



## Big Bully

Iron Flatline said:


> I have given my older P&S to my four-year old who is taking very good pictures with it. I'm really surprised.


 

My 6 year old is amazing with the camera, which is why I bought him a cheap digi camera for Christmas. Only problem is the dang thing doesn't have a flash... Well.... outside shots it is..
My 4 year old also loves taking pictures.. I think I am in trouble.
Heck we have a photo family.. lol


----------



## Big Bully

See that is how you deal with a problem.. You don't let them "correct" yours, you convert them to the addiction...

ahahahahahaha


----------



## monkeykoder

Heck yes


----------



## leaving0hio

Sadly no, I've just been way too busy with other things.  Today was the first day of spring semester.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah spring semester doesn't start until the 28th for me I can't wait though I'm going to get my first experience in the darkroom sometime this semester.


----------



## Big Bully

:hail:Oooh the dark room.. 

Classes start today, but I still have to sign up for classes... Damn financial aid screwed me up last semester!!!


----------



## leaving0hio

Very cool.  I have no photo related classes this semester though - just english, math, and early american poetry.  Not much of a creative outlet.  Suffice to say I'll be trying to find some evenings to shoot.


----------



## monkeykoder

YEY MATH!!!


----------



## leaving0hio

I've never made terribly good grades in math, so I usually avoid taking it as long as possible.


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't even open my book for most of my math classes and get A's or B's of course I'm a math geek.


----------



## ScottS

Yes well you are gifted.


----------



## jstuedle

Math, that's 1/60,1/125,1/250, f/2.8,f/4,f/5.6.......

Right?


----------



## monkeykoder

What I've actually found is most of the studying people do is ineffective and if they just look at the problem the right way (which takes a little guidance the first few times) they do just as well as I do.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Math, that's 1/60,1/125,1/250, f/2.8,f/4,f/5.6.......
> 
> Right?



Yes a background in math does help quite a bit understanding the technical details of photography.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Math, that's 1/60,1/125,1/250, f/2.8,f/4,f/5.6.......
> 
> Right?


 
 Haha


----------



## leaving0hio

I'll give you that.  

My grades in math are usually more an indication of how much of the assigned homework I complete.  I'm usually fine on test day.


----------



## monkeykoder

None of my teachers bother to grade me on homework because I don't turn any in.


----------



## leaving0hio

I wish more of my teachers were like that.  Oh well.


----------



## monkeykoder

I remember once in a introductory circuits class the teacher would drop one test I actually convinced him to drop my homework instead.  If you talk to them a lot of them are willing to cut you a break if you can show an understanding of the material (A or B range on tests).


----------



## Big Bully

Dangit, I missed a day of school because I didn't make it there to freakin register!!!:angry1::madmad:
But so far I am going to take Macroeconomics, and college algebra, and maybe some finance crap..


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Dangit, I missed a day of school because I didn't make it there to freakin register!!!:angry1::madmad:
> But so far I am going to take Macroeconomics, and college algebra, and maybe some finance crap..


 
That doesnt sound like much fun...:meh:


----------



## Big Bully

I got the estimate back on my truck and it is going to be $507 to fix it.. Way better than what I was thinking it was going to be..   :thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> That doesnt sound like much fun...:meh:


 

Oh I know, nothing artistic to relieve my stress.. What am I going to do!!!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Oh I know, nothing artistic to relieve my stress.. What am I going to do!!!


 
I would become depressed, and want to fondle my gear under the covers.


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> I would become depressed, and want to fondle my gear under the covers.



No  part of that even sounds RIGHT...


----------



## ScottS

I aint right...

I believe im going to recess


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> I would become depressed, and want to fondle my gear under the covers.


 

Ooh that is soo wrong in sooo many ways.. lol:shock:


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> I aint right...
> 
> I believe im going to recess


 

Lol yes that is what the men in the white suits are telling you... Recess.. just believe it is recess... lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Ooh that is soo wrong in sooo many ways.. lol:shock:



Beat you to it.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Beat you to it.


 

I know you cheater.. I had to go help my kid with the game cube...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Lol yes that is what the men in the white suits are telling you... Recess.. just believe it is recess... lol


 
HA HA.....

What do you think your funny? :mrgreen:


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I know you cheater.. I had to go help my kid with the game cube...


 
you mean, you didn't get him a Wii for Christmas?


----------



## monkeykoder

Everyone knows the SNES was the best system ever why would  one ever want a gamecube?


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> HA HA.....
> 
> What do you think your funny? :mrgreen:


 

No I don't _think _I'm funny.............


I *Know* I'm funny!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Everyone knows the SNES was the best system ever why would one ever want a gamecube?


 

Never had a SNES... The game cube is the first Nintendo gaming unit I have ever owned...
The only thing I had as a kid was Socrates and I only had one game at that...

And besides they don't make SNES games anymore.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> you mean, you didn't get him a Wii for Christmas?


 

Cuz Santa was broke this Christmas..


----------



## monkeykoder

So what is everyones lens lineup right now?


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Never had a SNES... The game cube is the first Nintendo gaming unit I have ever owned...
> The only thing I had as a kid was Socrates and I only had one game at that...
> 
> And besides they don't make SNES games anymore.



I'm perfectly happy with my copies of Super Mario World, Final Fantasy 3 (aka Final Fantasy 6 if you're from japan...),  and Chrono Trigger...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> No I don't _think _I'm funny.............
> 
> 
> I *Know* I'm funny!!! :thumbup:


 

mmmhmmm Sure...


----------



## Big Bully

lol Thats funny


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Cuz Santa was broke this Christmas..


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> So what is everyones lens lineup right now?


 
Yes they are lined up... in a row... and im staring...


----------



## monkeykoder

So ummm anybody taken any pictures for the bi-weekly assignments yet?


----------



## ScottS

What was it again?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> So what is everyones lens lineup right now?


 

Err... I can't remember what I have on my Pentax film camera, but on my Nikon coolpix S200, it is a simple P&S


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


>


 

Hey you are only laughing because you have mommy and daddy to buy your Christmas still.. 
Just wait until you have to buy Christmas for your little kids who want a list that is about a mile long, and you can't afford it... 

Then we will see who is laughing.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> So what is everyones lens lineup right now?



14mm f/2.8 AF-D
20mm f/2.8 AF-D
35mm f/2.0 AF-D
50mm f/1.8 AF-D
55mm f/1.2 AI-s
180mm f/2.8 AF-D
35-70 f/2.8 AF-D
80-200 f/2.8 AF-dD
300mm f/4 AF-S

These are what I usually have in with me. All in a Pelican 1600 except the 300mm. All Nikkor.

I also use the 300 f/2.8 and 400 f/3.5 AI-s with TC-14B and TC-301 tele-converters.

Don't ask me to list all the glass, would take a week to get them all together. Some on display with old film bodies, and some in our safe. And a few here and there. Our daughter and grandson have some at there home as well. (yes, I have done as much as possible to spread this disease far and wide.)


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> So ummm anybody taken any pictures for the bi-weekly assignments yet?


 

I have a few ideas but I haven't taken them yet..
But my hubby took some playing with shadows, that I thought were pretty cool...


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> 14mm f/2.8 AF-D
> 20mm f/2.8 AF-D
> 35mm f/2.0 AF-D
> 50mm f/1.8 AF-D
> 55mm f/1.2 AI-s
> 180mm f/2.8 AF-D
> 35-70 f/2.8 AF-D
> 80-200 f/2.8 AF-dD
> 300mm f/4 AF-S
> 
> These are what I usually have in with me. All in a Pelican 1600 except the 300mm. All Nikkor.
> 
> I also use the 300 f/2.8 and 400 f/3.5 AI-s with TC-14B and TC-301 tele-converters.
> 
> Don't ask me to list all the glass, would take a week to get them all together. Some on display with old film bodies, and some in our safe. And a few here and there. Our daughter and grandson have some at there home as well. (yes, I have done as much as possible to spread this disease far and wide.)


 

Way to go!! Pass along the disease!! 

"My mom always taught me to... Share!!" lol


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Hey you are only laughing because you have mommy and daddy to buy your Christmas still..
> Just wait until you have to buy Christmas for your little kids who want a list that is about a mile long, and you can't afford it...
> 
> Then we will see who is laughing.



Been there, bought the T-shirt and don't (didn't) want to go back. But, then there are grand kids and on it goes. At least we as a family set a max. cost per gift guideline. Not that grandma and grandpa sticks too closely to it. :mrgreen: With 3 adult kids and there significant others, and 5 grand-youngans it can get a little steep. But, we love'em all. :hug::


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> 14mm f/2.8 AF-D
> 20mm f/2.8 AF-D
> 35mm f/2.0 AF-D
> 50mm f/1.8 AF-D
> 55mm f/1.2 AI-s
> 180mm f/2.8 AF-D
> 35-70 f/2.8 AF-D
> 80-200 f/2.8 AF-dD
> 300mm f/4 AF-S
> 
> These are what I usually have in with me. All in a Pelican 1600 except the 300mm. All Nikkor.
> 
> I also use the 300 f/2.8 and 400 f/3.5 AI-s with TC-14B and TC-301 tele-converters.
> 
> Don't ask me to list all the glass, would take a week to get them all together. Some on display with old film bodies, and some in our safe. And a few here and there. Our daughter and grandson have some at there home as well. (yes, I have done as much as possible to spread this disease far and wide.)



My entire list is 50mm f1.8...  Your list is my wanted list...


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Been there, bought the T-shirt and don't (didn't) want to go back. But, then there are grand kids and on it goes. At least we as a family set a max. cost per gift guideline. Not that grandma and grandpa sticks too closely to it. :mrgreen: With 3 adult kids and there significant others, and 5 grand-youngans it can get a little steep. But, we love'em all. :hug::


 

Luckily I only have 2 kids, and plan on keeping it that way.. But it is still expensive.
I pity my husbands parents, they have 5 kids and their spouses and 18 grandchildren!


----------



## monkeykoder

Grandparents are the best...


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah his list is awesome!!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Grandparents are the best...


 

I agree Grandparents are awesome.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah...


----------



## monkeykoder

Actually I lied there is one more lens in my lineup the 35-70mm f3.5-4.8 AIs...  I'm having a hell of a time getting it to autofocus


----------



## Big Bully

If I don't auto focus, my pics are blury..


----------



## monkeykoder

I only use it on my FM10 unless I really need the short end.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I only use it on my FM10 unless I really need the short end.



That little 35-70 is a great little piece of glass for it's price. Very sharp. The FM10 has ne AF, no wonder you can't get it to auto focus.


----------



## monkeykoder

And you know there is the whole fact that it isn't an autofocus lens...


----------



## jstuedle

It was a joke, the reason for the little .


----------



## monkeykoder

I know I'm just not right in the head...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Hey you are only laughing because you have mommy and daddy to buy your Christmas still..
> Just wait until you have to buy Christmas for your little kids who want a list that is about a mile long, and you can't afford it...
> 
> Then we will see who is laughing.


 
You dont have to get them everything...


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> You dont have to get them everything...



You DO have to get them SOMETHING though...


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> You DO have to get them SOMETHING though...


 
Well of course!


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> You dont have to get them everything...



The modern Scrooge!


----------



## leaving0hio

My lineup consists of:

19-35mm f/3.5-4.5
50mm f/1.8
70-200mm f/4L

and a couple kit lenses in the 28-105 range.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> The modern Scrooge!


 
Hey i never got everything on my list! WTF man?!


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha... Why would you buy a non-auto focus lense?!


----------



## monkeykoder

Buy???  It came free with my free FM10 when my dad went digital...  Along with my mamiya nc1000 and the 50mm f1.4 that came with it.


----------



## leaving0hio

At this point, we should congratulate Meg on reaching 500 posts.  Most of which, we all know, are in this thread.


----------



## ScottS

Wow 500 meg?! DAng


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> You dont have to get them everything...


 

Yea you have to get them something.. And something costs money.. And when you are a broke college student, that is really hard..


And a disappointed kid on Christmas is heartbreaking!!


----------



## Big Bully

WOOHOOO I finally broke 500!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Yea you have to get them something.. And something costs money.. And when you are a broke college student, that is really hard..
> 
> 
> And a disappointed kid on Christmas is heartbreaking!!



Thankfully my kid will never be disappointed his grandma has been telling me for the last 8 years I was supposed to produce her a grandbaby (note at this exact moment I'm 22...).


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> WOOHOOO I finally broke 500!!!



Ya, and as already mentioned, 98% right here in this thread. Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yey this thread...  I went from 200 to 600 posts since I started posting in this thread.


----------



## leaving0hio

Agreed.  This thread didn't exactly hurt my post count either.


----------



## monkeykoder

Hehehe


----------



## jstuedle

Can we rename this thread? Somethink like "Hello I'm (fill in the blank) and I'm a postaholic......


----------



## Big Bully

I think we should.. And I think this thread should go down in TPF history!!!

How many posts do you guys have in this thread?


----------



## Big Bully

*325 posts!!!! In this thread!!!!*

*YEAH ME!!!*


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Thankfully my kid will never be disappointed his grandma has been telling me for the last 8 years I was supposed to produce her a grandbaby (note at this exact moment I'm 22...).


 

Oh my damn!! Yeah... From the time you were 14.. Talk about pressure!! lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Oh my damn!! Yeah... From the time you were 14.. Talk about pressure!! lol



Heck yeah and me a socialphobe who hasn't even had a girlfriend yet (at 14).


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Heck yeah and me a socialphobe who hasn't even had a girlfriend yet (at 14).


 

Wow sounds like she was trying to push you to get a girl friend so she could make sure she had a grand kid before she died.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

She didn't stop once I started getting girlfriends then it became "when are you getting her pregnant"  of course when it happened she was all surprised...


----------



## leaving0hio

25 - but percentage wise, that's a large part of my post count.

My parents have been pressuring me for grandkids since I graduated from college.  One day, they'll get some.

Still, I thought that was bad.  But since 14?


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Yey this thread... I went from 200 to 600 posts since I started posting in this thread.


And to think that i was just venting about my own patheticness....


I just got back from a relapse... It was amazing... shot like 200 photos


----------



## monkeykoder

leaving0hio said:


> 25 - but percentage wise, that's a large part of my post count.
> 
> My parents have been pressuring me for grandkids since I graduated from college.  One day, they'll get some.
> 
> Still, I thought that was bad.  But since 14?



My mom waited all the way until my sophomore year in high school...  I'm at like 235 or so...


----------



## leaving0hio

I wish I had had time to do that today (take 200 pictures that is).


----------



## monkeykoder

Ahhh you don't want to be nagged at by your mom about not having given her any grandbabies yet?  At least my mom has quieted down to just more someday now that I've given her one...


----------



## ScottS

My moms still saying NO BABIES!!!


----------



## TATTRAT

If it's not one thing, it's your mother.


----------



## monkeykoder

Lucky you potty training is a pain...


----------



## leaving0hio

My parents quieted down a little after I explained to them that we can't afford to have a kid yet.  With school and everything, time is also a huge factor in it.  But every so often dad still drops hints and jokes.


----------



## ScottS

leaving0hio said:


> My parents quieted down a little after I explained to them that we can't afford to have a kid yet. With school and everything, time is also a huge factor in it. But every so often dad still drops hints and jokes.


 
Good choice. I think that too many times people dont think about all of everything before they have a kid, and then they cant handle it. Its too band because it makes things more difficult on the kids and the parents.


----------



## leaving0hio

Exactly.

I've seen some people get along fine in that situation, but in our case it just seemed irresponsible.


----------



## monkeykoder

When my mom first started nagging me about it (at 14).  I thought she was joking...  Just to make sure I carefully explained to her that I wasn't capable of having a kid at this point.  She explained to me that if I could convince the mother she would be perfectly willing to take care of my kid in a completely matter of fact tone of voice.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> When my mom first started nagging me about it (at 14). I thought she was joking... Just to make sure I carefully explained to her that I wasn't capable of having a kid at this point. She explained to me that if I could convince the mother she would be perfectly willing to take care of my kid in a completely matter of fact tone of voice.


 

Dustin I hate to tell you this but your mom is nuts!!!

I always got the lecture of MEG I hope you aren't sleeping around...!

And now that I have two kids, my dad is asking me when I am going to have some more....


NOT GONNA HAPPEN DAD!!!
Yea like he is going to read that.. lol


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Lucky you potty training is a pain...


 


I have the perfect remedy... Do you have a little boy?
If so.. Cold showers work great!!!


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> When my mom first started nagging me about it (at 14). I thought she was joking... Just to make sure I carefully explained to her that I wasn't capable of having a kid at this point. She explained to me that if I could convince the mother she would be perfectly willing to take care of my kid in a completely matter of fact tone of voice.


 
Wow.... .Im sorry....


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I have the perfect remedy... Do you have a little boy?
> If so.. Cold showers work great!!!


 
? 

:raisedbrow:


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> ?
> 
> :raisedbrow:


 

Is it so hard to understand? 
When they go in their pants, you give them a cold shower to clean them off. They get the hint... REAL quick that they go in the potty.


----------



## Big Bully

You don't have the water freezing cold. You just make it uncomfortable.


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> ?
> 
> :raisedbrow:



Yeah I'm not getting it either.


----------



## leaving0hio

Yay for operant conditioning!


----------



## Big Bully

K... what don't ya get? And I will explain..

I have two boys, and my sister in law did this with her 4 boys, and it works.


----------



## Big Bully

leaving0hio said:


> Yay for operant conditioning!


 

lol


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> You don't have the water freezing cold. You just make it uncomfortable.


 
HAHA ok, I was going to say... that's kinda mean! 

But i get it and it totally makes sense now.... i might even keep that little nugget of info for when i have kids.


----------



## monkeykoder

Okay makes a little more sense now.


----------



## Big Bully

Yep it works. My oldest was potty trained within 3 weeks with this method. 
My youngest is a stubborn little twerp and has been since the day he was born.. So with him it took a bit longer. But it works!


----------



## monkeykoder

My boy is already pretty good about it he just doesn't seem to know when he needs  to go.


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> 14mm f/2.8 AF-D
> 20mm f/2.8 AF-D
> 35mm f/2.0 AF-D
> 50mm f/1.8 AF-D
> 55mm f/1.2 AI-s
> 180mm f/2.8 AF-D
> 35-70 f/2.8 AF-D
> 80-200 f/2.8 AF-dD
> 300mm f/4 AF-S
> 
> These are what I usually have in with me. All in a Pelican 1600 except the 300mm. All Nikkor.
> 
> I also use the 300 f/2.8 and 400 f/3.5 AI-s with TC-14B and TC-301 tele-converters.
> 
> Don't ask me to list all the glass, would take a week to get them all together. Some on display with old film bodies, and some in our safe. And a few here and there. Our daughter and grandson have some at there home as well. (yes, I have done as much as possible to spread this disease far and wide.)



Don't make me list all my glass.....I don't want to embarrass my self....



Does built in non changeable lenses count 



Big Bully said:


> Hahaha... Why would you buy a non-auto focus lense?!



I have two reasons

1) My SLR's don't have any compatable AF lenses to my knowledge

2) I suck with AF


----------



## ScottS

Battou, You suck at AF? Really?


----------



## monkeykoder

It would be nice if my D50 had a focusing screen like my FM10 then I could buy the now much cheaper non auto-focus lenses I actually quite enjoy a fully manual camera it makes me feel much more a part of the picture taking process.


----------



## ScottS

Honestly, I think the reason i suck at MF is because i started out with the D50 and your right, the focusing screen sucked!


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> HAHA ok, I was going to say... that's kinda mean!



That's mean? I survived riding in my parents car, standing up in the front seat as a toddler.... before seat belts. I was raised in a home with two chain smokers. When you went outside a blue fog of cigarette smoke followed you for 20 feet past the front door. As a baby we were held in mom's arms, in the front seat while traveling cross country. Now for the mean part, no microwaves, no CD's, no COLOR TV, no internet, and no postaholicism. Now that's mean, I don't care who you are, that's mean!


----------



## monkeykoder

Have you ever used a manual focus camera focusing is SIMPLE make sure the prominent lines line up in the split screen and you're pretty much good.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> That's mean? I survived riding in my parents car, standing up in the front seat as a toddler.... before seat belts. I was raised in a home with two chain smokers. When you went outside a blue fog of cigarette smoke followed you for 20 feet past the front door. As a baby we were held in mom's arms, in the front seat while traveling cross country. Now for the mean part, *no microwaves, no CD's, no COLOR TV, no internet, and no postaholicism*. Now that's mean, I don't care who you are, that's mean!


 
OMG Whatever did you do! :shock::roll:


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Have you ever used a manual focus camera focusing is SIMPLE make sure the prominent lines line up in the split screen and you're pretty much good.


 
Like the K1000?


----------



## monkeykoder

Probably...  I've only ever used Nikon gear...


----------



## leaving0hio

ScottS said:


> OMG Whatever did you do! :shock::roll:




Like Robinson Crusoe, of course (it's primitive as can be).


----------



## monkeykoder

Scratch that I keep forgetting about my Mamiya (I'm pretty sure it is one of only 2 models of 35mm SLRs they ever made).


----------



## monkeykoder

leaving0hio said:


> Like Robinson Crusoe, of course (it's primitive as can be).



Please tell me that was an intentional reference to "Amish Paradise"


----------



## leaving0hio

monkeykoder said:


> Please tell me that was an intentional reference to "Amish Paradise"



Gilligan's Island, actually.  But being that the line in Amish Paradise is a reference to it as well, I suppose you could say that.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams

This thread astounds me.


----------



## ScottS

Aquarium Dreams said:


> This thread astounds me.


 
How is that?


----------



## monkeykoder

Aquarium Dreams said:


> This thread astounds me.



It's aMazing...


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> Battou, You suck at AF? Really?



http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107521

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102308 - (shot 2)



jstuedle said:


> no CD's,


 sure there where...they called them forty-fives, just because it did not use a laser dosent make it any less of a compact disk.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> That's mean? I survived riding in my parents car, standing up in the front seat as a toddler.... before seat belts. I was raised in a home with two chain smokers. When you went outside a blue fog of cigarette smoke followed you for 20 feet past the front door. As a baby we were held in mom's arms, in the front seat while traveling cross country. Now for the mean part, no microwaves, no CD's, no COLOR TV, no internet, and no postaholicism. Now that's mean, I don't care who you are, that's mean!


 

And no cell phones... I look back and still wonder what I did without cellphones and EMAIL!!! lol
I actually had to wait for a freakin letter!!!
Only went out to eat like once a month, and that was usually when we went to a movie, or a shopping trip...


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> And no cell phones... I look back and still wonder what I did without cellphones and EMAIL!!! lol
> I actually had to wait for a freakin letter!!!
> Only went out to eat like once a month, and that was usually when we went to a movie, or a shopping trip...



Man you're OLD!!! (just kidding)...


----------



## ScottS

I wrote a letter once....


----------



## leaving0hio

Big Bully said:


> And no cell phones... I look back and still wonder what I did without cellphones and EMAIL!!! lol
> I actually had to wait for a freakin letter!!!
> Only went out to eat like once a month, and that was usually when we went to a movie, or a shopping trip...



Sounds nice to me.  I'm really starting to resent my cell phone.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> And no cell phones... I look back and still wonder what I did without cellphones and EMAIL!!! lol
> I actually had to wait for a freakin letter!!!
> Only went out to eat like once a month, and that was usually when we went to a movie, or a shopping trip...




And I walked 7 miles to school. In a driving snow, uphill, both ways! Actually I grew up in south Florida and rode a bike 7 miles to the bus stop. Never snowed, but the driving rain, and it WAS uphill both ways, I swear it was.


----------



## monkeykoder

I would never have dated my last girlfriend if it wasn't for e-mail...  We met my freshman year in high school and then I moved away but we kept e-mailing each other for years and finally got together (it only lasted a couple of years but it was fun).


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> And I walked 7 miles to school. In a driving snow, uphill, both ways! Actually I grew up in south Florida and rode a bike 7 miles to the bus stop. Never snowed, but the driving rain, and it WAS uphill both ways, I swear it was.


 
I actually got frostbite on my toe once because i had to walk home from school in basically a blizzard when it was about -7 out... 

My parents were stuck 20 miles away, and school was over...

Built a little character. But it was uphill, I'm convinced...


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> And I walked 7 miles to school. In a driving snow, uphill, both ways! Actually I grew up in south Florida and rode a bike 7 miles to the bus stop. Never snowed, but the driving rain, and it WAS uphill both ways, I swear it was.


 

Wow you aren't that old.. My dad swears that he used to walk 10 miles uphill both ways to school, and the snow was 20ft deep.. lol


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Man you're OLD!!! (just kidding)...


 

Hahaha, only 4 years older than you!!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I would never have dated my last girlfriend if it wasn't for e-mail... We met my freshman year in high school and then I moved away but we kept e-mailing each other for years and finally got together (it only lasted a couple of years but it was fun).


 

Hey but you still talked to her, and eventually slept with her.. So that means you aren't a total socialphob!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Hahaha, only 4 years older than you!!



And if it wasn't for that fact and the fact that you live 2 states away I'd be locking my door and hoping you didn't break through the sliding glass door to kill me or cut off my balls...


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Hey but you still talked to her, and eventually slept with her.. So that means you aren't a total socialphob!!



Who says I got to sleep with her?  Actually my best friend in middle school was dating her at the time and that is how we met she kinda kept the whole thing going.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> And if it wasn't for that fact and the fact that you live 2 states away I'd be locking my door and hoping you didn't break through the sliding glass door to kill me or cut off my balls...


 


Hahaha, I'm not that mean...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Who says I got to sleep with her? Actually my best friend in middle school was dating her at the time and that is how we met she kinda kept the whole thing going.


 

Sure make the girl the culprate and instagater... We are always the bad "guy"... 

Haha I couldnt' get that out with a straight face...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Hahaha, I'm not that mean...


 

:raisedbrow:


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Hahaha, I'm not that mean...



If I said that and you were in the same room I would expect several bruises even though you knew I was kidding


----------



## ScottS

Hey, your girls are the root of all evil.


The end.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> :raisedbrow:


 

Ok so there ya go with the raised eyebrow thing again...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> If I said that and you were in the same room I would expect several bruises even though you knew I was kidding


 

I actually don't hit, unless I am really pissed. And even then it is very rare that I hit.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Hey, your girls are the root of all evil.
> 
> 
> The end.


 

Oh yeah?! How would you know??? Hmmm Wanna confess something there sonny? lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Sure make the girl the culprate and instagater... We are always the bad "guy"...
> 
> Haha I couldnt' get that out with a straight face...



???  I guess you could say I instigated the relationship but who knows I won't say she was a mistake but I'm never dating another girl that truly doesn't believe in sex before marriage.


----------



## leaving0hio

Just watch out for the truck.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Ok so there ya go with the raised eyebrow thing again...


 
Whats wrong with that?


Oh and here is the MATH!

girls=time, Time=money, Money=the root of all evil... 


Its a proven equation.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Hey, your girls are the root of all evil.


 
You guys aren't any better... It wasn't girls that got me into trouble...





> The end


 

Hahaha That reminds me of Frank Caliendo


----------



## monkeykoder

leaving0hio said:


> Just watch out for the truck.



So you're saying me showing up to the NWUSPA meeting would be a bad idea?


----------



## ScottS

leaving0hio said:


> Just watch out for the truck.


 

I hear her truck should be in the shop because of some dumba** truck driver...

Phew!


----------



## jstuedle

Ya, Meg's old all right. So old in fact, I have 3 kids older than you both. Now, I'm old!


----------



## ScottS

ScottS said:


> Whats wrong with that?
> 
> 
> Oh and here is the MATH!
> 
> girls=time, Time=money, Money=the root of all evil...
> 
> 
> Its a proven equation.


 
Im going to quote myself here...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yes yes you are old (at least I don't expect the same retribution from you that I do from her...)


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Im going to quote myself here...



You know there is a much stronger version of that proof that gives you women = evil.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> You know there is a much stronger version of that proof that gives you women = evil.


 
do tell!


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Whats wrong with that?
> 
> 
> Oh and here is the MATH!
> 
> girls=time, Time=money, Money=the root of all evil...
> 
> 
> Its a proven equation.


 

Hmm I did a paper on how in all actuallity money is not the root of all evil, it is the LOVE of money is the root of all evil.


----------



## leaving0hio

ScottS said:


> I hear her truck should be in the shop because of some dumba** truck driver...
> 
> Phew!



I thought that was the other truck.. I need to pay more attention.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> You know there is a much stronger version of that proof that gives you women = evil.


 
Let me guess, the Adam and Eve thing...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Hmm I did a paper on how in all actuallity money is not the root of all evil, it is the LOVE of money is the root of all evil.


 
Who dont love money?:raisedbrow:

Kidding


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Let me guess, the Adam and Eve thing...


 
woman damned us all.... 


Wait... but we listened to woman, so what does that make us?


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Hmm I did a paper on how in all actuallity money is not the root of all evil, it is the LOVE of money is the root of all evil.



And of course that is why BOTH proofs fail...  

Second proof 

women=money*time 
time=money
money=sqrt(evil)
women=money^2
women=sqrt(evil)^2
therefore women=evil.

There is also a proof that the more you know the less money you'll make.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Let me guess, the Adam and Eve thing...



It's all because of the Apple. That's why I use the PC and don't own an ipod.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> I hear her truck should be in the shop because of some dumba** truck driver...
> 
> Phew!


 

My truck is just fine....

It is my hubby's truck that got hit. And they weren't in a truck they were in a mustang..


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> woman damned us all....
> 
> 
> Wait... but we listened to woman, so what does that make us?



Obedient!


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> It's all because of the Apple. That's why I use the PC and don't own an ipod.


 
HAHAHAHAHA:lmao::lmao::lmao::mrgreen:


:thumbup:Nice!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Let me guess, the Adam and Eve thing...



You must understand I'm a DEVOUT agnostic (if I'm not mistaken about the roots this is a very interesting word).  I believe in the unprovability of gods existence (either that it exists or does not exist) therefore I choose not to believe either way.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> My truck is just fine....
> 
> It is my hubby's truck that got hit. And they weren't in a truck they were in a mustang..


 
I generally get details wrong... *runs aways*


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> I generally get details wrong... *runs aways*



Why are you running you're not the one that jokingly called her old.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> It's all because of the Apple. That's why I use the PC and don't own an ipod.


 

Just think without the apple no one would be here. And so which would have been the greater sin? Partaking of the apple or not multiplying and replenishing the earth??? Hmmmm


And like you said Adam listened to her. 

Talk about your catch 22


----------



## ScottS

We could have done it like rabbits in the garden...


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Why are you running you're not the one that jokingly called her old.


 
I ran to get my camera so when your guts get thrown all over her hood i can take a picture... I am addicted after all!


----------



## jstuedle

Speaking of catch 22, that's what marriage is. Correct? But I think Meg and I are the only 2 qualified to respond, and I pose the question. So, Meg?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> You must understand I'm a DEVOUT agnostic (if I'm not mistaken about the roots this is a very interesting word). I believe in the unprovability of gods existence (either that it exists or does not exist) therefore I choose not to believe either way.


 

Nope I actually believe in God very much so... I was just waiting for the enevitable of how women are evil.


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> I ran to get my camera so when your guts get thrown all over her hood i can take a picture... I am addicted after all!



Thanks for the support us men are supposed to stick together... (unless we ever want to get laid.)


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Speaking of catch 22, that's what marriage is. Correct? But I think Meg and I are the only 2 qualified to respond, and I pose the question. So, Meg?


 

Yeah, I totally agree, Neither one is EVER right or wrong... There are times.... WOW there are times.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Nope I actually believe in God very much so... I was just waiting for the enevitable of how women are evil.



And I was stating how my using of said argument would be hypocritical.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Thanks for the support us men are supposed to stick together... (unless we ever want to get laid.)


 

Hey you men could still stick together, but there is something wrong about that... LMAO!


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> We could have done it like rabbits in the garden...


 

Nope not when in the garden Adam and Eve were completely innocent. They didn't even know they were naked until they were told. So the only way for them to procreate was to eat the forbidden fruit and leave the garden.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> And I was stating how my using of said argument would be hypocritical.


 

Ahh I see..


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm all for gay men that just means there are more desperate women out there
that I might have a chance with


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Thanks for the support us men are supposed to stick together... (unless we ever want to get laid.)



Men stick together like glue. Elmer's glue at the bottom of a lake. We stick together unless there are woman involved. Or, trucks, bass boats, fish'in lies, hunt'in stories, NASCAR, or a million other lies, prevarications, or other conundrums. About as together as a school of fish right after the M80 blows.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I'm all for gay men that just means there are more desperate women out there
> that I might have a chance with


 

LOL There ya go! Look at the possitive side of things.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Nope not when in the garden Adam and Eve were completely innocent. They didn't even know they were naked until they were told. So the only way for them to procreate was to eat the forbidden fruit and leave the garden.



Was it that they didn't know that they were naked or that they didn't know that it was evil?  Innocence in this situation does not mean the lack of ability to do something it means a lack of knowledge as to the morality of it.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Was it that they didn't know that they were naked or that they didn't know that it was evil? Innocence in this situation does not mean the lack of ability to do something it means a lack of knowledge as to the morality of it.


 

Ahh good point, they didn't know that being naked was "wrong". Although that is a natural state. But just because they were naked, doesn't mean they were having sex in the garden. They didn't have those instincts in the garden.


----------



## monkeykoder

From what I read (maybe I missed something) they were married which seems to me to imply they were to doing those kinds of things.


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm.. I will have to find that info out for sure...


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> From what I read (maybe I missed something) they were married which seems to me to imply they were to doing those kinds of things.


 
I was under this impression as well.


----------



## Antithesis

I need a fix, does anyone have any fixer?


----------



## monkeykoder

Although when they were kicked out of the garden one of the punishments was women having to suffer childbirth so maybe she just couldn't get pregnant (or it wouldn't have hurt?).


----------



## Big Bully

well I have to go for tonight.. I am going to find out an answer to that quesiton...


----------



## monkeykoder

No but I've heard that a bathtub full of salt water MIGHT do the trick.


----------



## Antithesis

I think I should reread the last page. You guys are getting into semantics about adam & eve?


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> well I have to go for tonight.. I am going to find out an answer to that quesiton...


 
Goodnight! let us know!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> well I have to go for tonight.. I am going to find out an answer to that quesiton...



The answer probably wouldn't be satisfactory without going back to the original Greek (which may still have translation problems).  Ooops wrong testament.


----------



## Antithesis

monkeykoder said:


> No but I've heard that a bathtub full of salt water MIGHT do the trick.



I've heard caffiene works as a developer too. As long as it's in a bathtub though.


----------



## ScottS

Antithesis said:


> I think I should reread the last page. You guys are getting into semantics about adam & eve?


 
Its truly amazing how we get to the things we talk about! haha


----------



## monkeykoder

Actually the site I'm referring to says 8oz of coffee + 2 teaspoons washing soda.


----------



## Antithesis

Nice, I'ma go get some washing soda. Peace, I'm out!


----------



## monkeykoder

If you actually try this tell me how it works out.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Actually the site I'm referring to says 8oz of coffee + 2 teaspoons washing soda.


 
Seriously?


----------



## monkeykoder

A link to the site with the caffeine developer http://shutterbug.com/techniques/film_processing/0903sb_coffee/


----------



## jstuedle

Just a reminder guys. Politics and religion are supposed to be off limit topics here. Don't want to step on toes, but better I than a mod.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Just a reminder guys. Politics and religion are supposed to be off limit topics here. Don't want to step on toes, but better I than a mod.


True, but now were on coffe developer.... Want some?


----------



## jstuedle

No, thats in my book just before the coffee enema.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> No, thats in my book just before the coffee enema.


 
Im sorry?:raisedbrow::shock:


----------



## jstuedle

As my daddy would say "Yup, the sorriest thing I ever did see!".


----------



## ScottS

I hope not to see!!!!


----------



## jstuedle

Sorry, didn't know about the blind think. Brail keyboard?


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Sorry, didn't know about the blind think. Brail keyboard?


 
No they have that software that you talk into and it turns it into type.


----------



## monkeykoder

What would be wrong with trying coffee developer for fun?


----------



## jstuedle

Your fun maybe, but not with my intestines!


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> What would be wrong with trying coffee developer for fun?


 
Heck no! And if you do start a thread about it. That would be awesome!


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> Heck no! And if you do start a thread about it. That would be awesome!



Better label that thread as NSFW!


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm guessing trying to develop color film in coffee would end up a null result not even worth the effort?


----------



## ScottS

Hmm I dont know, would be fun to try though!


----------



## monkeykoder

I have like 5 rolls of color film that I'm probably never going to develop just because they are probably all of my ex girlfriend but if I won't be able to tell what the results are because of the whole dye thing I don't want to try it.


----------



## jstuedle

No, coffee developer has been around longer than color film. It will process silver halide only, not dye based emulsions. B&W only, sorry.


----------



## monkeykoder

Is color film inherently different than black & white?  I had heard both that they are different and that they are the same thing only 3 different layers sensitized to different types of light.  I've also heard that it is possible to develop color film in black & white chemicals but the results will suck.  Trying this would I get any indication as to whether or not development has taken place?


----------



## jstuedle

I would think no, nothing would happen other than the emulsion would soften as it would in any liquid.


----------



## monkeykoder

Darn... I don't want to waste money on a roll of black & white film that will probably not come out at all.  I still want to try out the process any ideas on getting CHEAP black and white film in a relatively large town?


----------



## jstuedle

Order a roll or two from B&H. You'll have it in 3 or so days for the price of gas.


----------



## monkeykoder

Hrmmm I should PROBABLY also order a developing tank eh?


----------



## jstuedle

Yea, it would help. Although you can most likely find that and more dirt cheap on something like epay or craigs list.


----------



## monkeykoder

The local craigslist only has ads charging 2 arms +3 legs for darkroom equipment.  What is the biggest advantage of using a standard tank vs say a plastic container (with sealing lid)?


----------



## jstuedle

It should be light tight. I personally always liked the Omega stainless reels and tanks. Just personal preference. You can load the film in a dark closet, but a changing bag is useful. Darkroom stuff is dirt cheap around here. A friend had a bunch of darkroom stuff in a yard sale last year. He had a Bessler 23c W/color head for $25. No takers, it went into the dumpster at his work. (I didn't need another, don't use the one I have) Try your local papers want adds?


----------



## jstuedle

I gotta get some rest, at least a couple of hours. See ya all later.


----------



## monkeykoder

Okay if I'm planning on working in a light tight bathroom than a light  tight tank isn't necessary right (I'll see what I can find but I'm guessing nothing out there that will work).  It looks like you can process color film in standard b&w chemicals with not so great results (I checked as many sites as I could to make sure this was correct) so I probably will try the coffee developer sometime in the next couple of weeks before I go back to school.


----------



## leaving0hio

That almost makes me want to run to meijer for a roll of tmax and some batteries for my rebel.


----------



## usayit

woooahh.... what a thread.... hehehe lol.


----------



## monkeykoder

This idea is great I can feed two of my addictions from the same machine *runs off to  brew coffee*


----------



## Big Bully

You still need a light tight tank even though you are in a dark bathroom, it is almost impossible to get all of the light out... Been there tried that..


Oooh that makes me want to get some black and white film and go shoot a roll but I don't have anymore chemicals OR access to a freakin dark room...

Which adds another stick to the damn fire!! I was looking up classes last night, and I found out that they added 2 classes to my photography degree that they didn't offer when I was getting that degree.. AND now I can't take them...
GRUNT will this punishment never end!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Well if you had the light tight tank you use coffee and washing soda for a developer, A sink full of water + vinegar for a stop bath and the replace the stop bath with salt water for a fixer and wait a few hours (say 10) and you've developed a roll of film... Or so they say.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm thinking at least the fixer would be worth buying.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Well if you had the light tight tank you use coffee and washing soda for a developer, A sink full of water + vinegar for a stop bath and the replace the stop bath with salt water for a fixer and wait a few hours (say 10) and you've developed a roll of film... Or so they say.


 

Or you could do it with the proper chemicals and be done in less than an hour... Hmm which is more worth it to me??? Hmmmm


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I'm thinking at least the fixer would be worth buying.


 

Me too.. There aren't enough hours in the day as is.. I can't imagine waiting 10 hours for the film to fix!


----------



## monkeykoder

Got any ideas as to where I should go to get equipment?  Craigslist has nothing under $300 and I would think shipping would be killer from ebay.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Got any ideas as to where I should go to get equipment? Craigslist has nothing under $300 and I would think shipping would be killer from ebay.


 

Well I just sent you a pm of a listing on ebay.. WAAY less that $300.


----------



## Big Bully

Man I might even bid on that!!!

I have to talk to Kev (my husband) about it though... That is a killer deal!
http://cgi.ebay.com/lot-darkroom-eq...goryZ629QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh the things I could do with that!!!... Hmm.. I haven't even bid on it and I am already getting excited! 

Proof there is such thing as an addiction to photography...
I have the excited shakes/gitters.. hahahaha


----------



## monkeykoder

Heck if I had that much money in my account we'd be bidding against each other...  Right now I'm thinking I'll just buy a developing tank and some fixer maybe Action Camera will have some cheap used stuff they're pretty good for that.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Heck if I had that much money in my account we'd be bidding against each other... Right now I'm thinking I'll just buy a developing tank and some fixer maybe Action Camera will have some cheap used stuff they're pretty good for that.


 

I barely have that in my account.. Hmm... 
I don't think Kev will let me do it.. I told him I would curb my spending habit...Why oh why did I do that....:banghead:ale:

I mean geez payday and student loans are going to be here on the 25th... Damn that is too far away... I can't get it!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm sure there will be another one by then .  I just need to wait until I get some people to tutor...  I miss the $30 an hour I used to get when I was at a community college and peoples parents were still paying for them.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I'm sure there will be another one by then . I just need to wait until I get some people to tutor... I miss the $30 an hour I used to get when I was at a community college and peoples parents were still paying for them.


 

Wow, tutoring is good money....

And see you have to talk to people for that.. YOU ARE IMPROVING!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Wow, tutoring is good money....
> 
> And see you have to talk to people for that.. YOU ARE IMPROVING!!



The kids mom was literally begging me to tutor him (something about 11 year olds in college)  Where I'm at now of course there are more math tutors than there are parents willing to pay so it is quite a bit harder...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> The kids mom was literally begging me to tutor him (something about 11 year olds in college) Where I'm at now of course there are more math tutors than there are parents willing to pay so it is quite a bit harder...


 

Show them that you are the best... You have to show them that you are the tutor to the tutors... and that you are just awesome.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Most of the tutors are Grad students and WAY above me.  Some are from the next college over and getting their PH.D's in fields that I'm still completely unaware that they even exist.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Most of the tutors are Grad students and WAY above me. Some are from the next college over and getting their PH.D's in fields that I'm still completely unaware that they even exist.


 

Wow.. Then again maybe not... lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I went from big man on campus at the community college to newt in the next level up...  If I lived 2 towns over in Rocklin or Auburn I could probably pull in $50 an hour but Sacramento is freaking poor.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I went from big man on campus at the community college to newt in the next level up... If I lived 2 towns over in Rocklin or Auburn I could probably pull in $50 an hour but Sacramento is freaking poor.


 

Wow I think our tutors here get like maybe $20 an hour.


----------



## monkeykoder

It totally depends on where you are and who you work for the cost of living here is astronomical a typical house costs 400k++  Working in Sacramento I'd be lucky to get $15 an hour and I'd be spending lots of money on gas to get to peoples houses.  Living in Rocklin or Auburn I could probably easily get $50 an hour and probably tutor at my house.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> The answer probably wouldn't be satisfactory without going back to the original Greek (which may still have translation problems). Ooops wrong testament.


 

Ok here is what I found out... And then we can drop the topic so we don't get into trouble.

Adam and Eve were like children in the garden, yes they were married, but they were innocent and "child-like". They didn't know, or realize is a better word, that they were naked. It was how they were born and how they lived, so they had a different mindset about being naked than we do. And it wasn't until they ate the apple that they realized that they were naked, and were embarrassed about it. Eating the apple opened their eyes to the natural/carnal world and once they were kicked out of the garden that is when their "sexual instincts" kicked in. We live in a carnal world and that is why when we see the naked form the first thing typically we think of is sex. But, if we too lived in a nudist world, the naked form would be just that, a naked form, not a symbol for sex. It would be just the average thing.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Ok here is what I found out... And then we can drop the topic so we don't get into trouble.
> 
> Adam and Eve were like children in the garden, yes they were married, but they were innocent and "child-like". They didn't know, or realize is a better word, that they were naked. It was how they were born and how they lived, so they had a different mindset about being naked than we do. And it wasn't until they ate the apple that they realized that they were naked, and were embarrassed about it. Eating the apple opened their eyes to the natural/carnal world and once they were kicked out of the garden that is when their "sexual instincts" kicked in. We live in a carnal world and that is why when we see the naked form the first thing typically we think of is sex. But, if we too lived in a nudist world, the naked form would be just that, a naked form, not a symbol for sex. It would be just the average thing.



I hardly see this as discussing religion.  We're not discussing relative merits of religion we're talking about the elements of a history and what they mean.  Just because it came from a bible does not inherently make it religion.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I hardly see this as discussing religion. We're not discussing relative merits of religion we're talking about the elements of a history and what they mean. Just because it came from a bible does not inherently make it religion.


 

I completely agree.


----------



## monkeykoder

I did probably go to far by bringing up the provability of the existence of god and in another forum that really would have brought up a heated debate.  Here not so much especially in this thread (I'm pretty sure none of us are philosophy majors).


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I did probably go to far by bringing up the provability of the existence of god and in another forum that really would have brought up a heated debate. Here not so much especially in this thread (I'm pretty sure none of us are philosophy majors).


 

Nope not me.. But then again just because you study philosophy doesn't mean you do or do not believe in God. 
And I could see how that would bring up a heated debate...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah so develop any film lately?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah so develop any film lately?


 

NO!! I haven't developed my own film in 4 years...


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm sorry...  I can't wait until my photo class so I can try it out myself... Maybe there will even be females in that class (math classes not so good for meeting females).


----------



## Big Bully

Wow now that I said that... That is sooo depressing.. 
I need some film and a dark room.. I need to process some pics... *sniff*


----------



## monkeykoder

Have you placed your bid yet?  Okay I'll quit being evil.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Have you placed your bid yet? Okay I'll quit being evil.


 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO...  Cuz I think I would get into trouble... 


You just wait you will see how addicting it is!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Have you placed your bid yet? Okay I'll quit being evil.


 

And you called me mean...


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm sure I will...  I just hope there are some girls in the class willing to model...


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> And you called me mean...



I never actually called you mean I just stated the I have yet to meet a woman that wouldn't beat me senseless for calling her old.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I'm sure I will... I just hope there are some girls in the class willing to model...


 

I'm sure you will find girls in the class.. I mean, I took a photography class, even though I am a dork, but hey there might be a good looking girl or two that would be willing to model.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I never actually called you mean I just stated the I have yet to meet a woman that wouldn't beat me senseless for calling her old.


 

Lol I don't beat people for calling me old.. That is no biggy.. Granted there are certain things that I fly off of the handle with, calling me old, is not one of them.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I'm sure you will find girls in the class.. I mean, I took a photography class, even though I am a dork, but hey there might be a good looking girl or two that would be willing to model.



Dorky/geeky women are the best.  Good sense of humor, usually some of the better looking ones would actually be willing to talk to my dorky self, usually less inhibited by social norms, geeks/dorks are the BEST.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Dorky/geeky women are the best. Good sense of humor, usually some of the better looking ones would actually be willing to talk to my dorky self, usually less inhibited by social norms, geeks/dorks are the BEST.


 

Lol very true.. Wait, I haven't found you to be dorky.. yet.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

All I need to say to that is I'm a MATH major and I'm very passionate about my major...  I'd love to find a geeky math chick that is single but it seems they don't exist.  Those females that are in the math major are either not geeky (therefore not attracted to me) or married.  Sad day for the math geek boy *sad face*


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> All I need to say to that is I'm a MATH major and I'm very passionate about my major... I'd love to find a geeky math chick that is single but it seems they don't exist. Those females that are in the math major are either not geeky (therefore not attracted to me) or married. Sad day for the math geek boy *sad face*


 

You poor guy!!


----------



## monkeykoder

I know I know I'm just too lazy/scared


----------



## jack lumber

I can quit anytime I want too,,, I just dont want to right now.


----------



## monkeykoder

I could *snap snap* quit *snap* anytime I *snap snap snap* want...  Now for some coffee...


----------



## jstuedle

Quit, why? I don't NEED to quit. I'm fine, I just "sample" a new Nikon every now and then. We only got 2 this Christmas. And there are only a half dozen or so lenses I NEED. So, addicted, no...... not me.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm pretty sure I NEED every lens you HAVE...


----------



## Big Bully

:madmad::banghead:I hate gosh darn catch 22's!!!
Why the hell did I ever get married!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Because you wanted kids because they're the best thing in the entire world of course.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Because you wanted kids because they're the best thing in the entire world of course.


 

I didn't have to get married to have kids...


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I didn't have to get married to have kids...



It is true you don't HAVE to but people tend to look at you funny if you don't.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> It is true you don't HAVE to but people tend to look at you funny if you don't.


 

Very true... They tend to look at you funny when you tell them how long you have been married and how old your oldest is too... lmao


----------



## monkeykoder

Shotgun wedding


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Shotgun wedding


 

I was prego yes, but I got married because I wanted to, not because I had to.. 

Because I am the type of person that if my parents told me that I HAD to marry him.. I would have told them to kiss off!!ldman:

Both cheeks both lips, muah muah muah......


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeap.


----------



## jstuedle

We got married when I was 18, Cathy was 22. That was over 34 years ago. Who sez it won't last?


----------



## monkeykoder

Lucky man finding a woman worth your time is a pain in the butt.


----------



## Big Bully

I was 19 and he was 21. And we have been together for 7 years. It is trying to get past the big arguments that is the fun part...

Otherwise known as the Catch 22


----------



## monkeykoder

Darned lucky people.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Darned lucky people.


 
There are days I agree, and then there are days......,


----------



## monkeykoder

Every day I agree that not having someone is a royal pain in the butt.


----------



## jstuedle

We've only had 2 big blowups in the 35 + years we've know each other. The little fights are over in a few seconds then making up is where the fun starts.


----------



## jstuedle

Let me ask you all something. I'm older than you all, and our kids range from 27 to almost 32. Do your parents gross you out by talking about sex in front of you? Our son stopped in today. When I woke up and walked down the steps, he was in the kitchen. He said he had just walked in the door. I told him that was a good thing, 5 min. earlier and he would have heard the headboard slapp'in the wall. He said, "Thanks, no I'm not hungry "and left.  His typical response.


----------



## monkeykoder

It wouldn't gross me out but I would feel a little uncomfortable.


----------



## jstuedle

The girls don't seem to get all bothered by it, there mother teases them all the time. But we all have fun at our son's expense. He is so easy!


----------



## monkeykoder

Parents always talk to their daughters more about sex than they do their sons.  Different things are expected from each of them.  Which would lead to the different levels of discomfort.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah it used to bother me, but not anymore.. 

Man in our 7 years of marriage. We have had a ton of big fights... I can count 8 big almost divorce fights, one of which was today.


----------



## monkeykoder

Different strokes for different folks.  Some people fight some people don't.  It doesn't always mean there is a problem but sometimes it does.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah I know..


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm definitely not an arguer (I guess for the right reasons I could be).  I'm a fairly even tempered person most of the time.


----------



## Big Bully

I am an arguer, especially if people drive me nuts.


----------



## monkeykoder

Some people drive me nuts and they do make me angry but they are few and far between.


----------



## jstuedle

I seem to like my critters better than most people I know.


----------



## monkeykoder

I prefer my critters long and slender with lots of teeth.  Snakes are great


----------



## jstuedle

Ours are parrots and dogs. The birds are big, the dogs small so everything is "Just Right!".


----------



## monkeykoder

As far as snakes go mine is medium to small.  My dog is downright tiny but it stays with my parents because I live in an apartment right now and he was raised in the country where he could roam.


----------



## jstuedle

How many snakes do you have? Our oldest daughter was into breeding different colored corn snakes for a while but lost interest after a few years. She had some really pretty and odd colored ones.


----------



## monkeykoder

Just one for now once my friend gets breeding I'll probably get quite a few more I'm on the list for taking care of some of his hold backs.


----------



## Battou

Wow, It's amasing how this thread is actually a demonstration of the addiction, no matter howmany times it evolves and goes off topic we somehow manage to warp and twist the new subject back to some sort of photographic theme.



jstuedle said:


> Let me ask you all something. I'm older than you all, and our kids range from 27 to almost 32. Do your parents gross you out by talking about sex in front of you? Our son stopped in today. When I woke up and walked down the steps, he was in the kitchen. He said he had just walked in the door. I told him that was a good thing, 5 min. earlier and he would have heard the headboard slapp'in the wall. He said, "Thanks, no I'm not hungry "and left.  His typical response.



Ha ha ha, I found it amusing as hell when my dad started poping perverted things, let me know he was alive and still a man. One of my fondest memories of my dad was one of those times.


----------



## jstuedle

Battou said:


> Ha ha ha, I found it amusing as hell when my dad started poping perverted things, let me know he was alive and still a man. One of my fondest memories of my dad was one of those times.



Wow, I'm glad to have maybe brought a little smile to your brain today.


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> Wow, I'm glad to have maybe brought a little smile to your brain today.



Yeah, now I am sitten here remembering my dad in the wheel chair telling me to get closer so he can get a better look at the nurses back side....and then complaining and telling me to turn around and go the other way when we turned to go to the car.


I can't tell you how much I wanted to comply....she had a nice back side, I coulda followed her for days.

I would not have been able to make any advances on her with my dad there......he would have been getting in the way with his own


----------



## monkeykoder

You know what it really doesn't bother me when my Dad says stuff like that that it bothers me it is when my mom says stuff like that that it bothers me.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I prefer my critters long and slender with lots of teeth. Snakes are great


Fing YES! 

What do ya got?

* course, i didnt keep reading before i posted this. *


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> * course, i didnt keep reading before i posted this. *



One of the thinga I do is I start reading and when ever I come across anything I want to respond to, I right click the quote button and open it in a new tab and continue on, then after reading if/and when multiple tabs are open I copy paste the additional quotes into the first one and respond to them in order all in one post.


----------



## monkeykoder

Dumerils ground boa for now.  Once my friend starts breeding he says I get one of the Rainbow Boa babies and if he gets any normals out of his triple het TPRS cross (which won't be for a couple of years) I get one of those too.


----------



## jstuedle

Our parrot pets are 5 big Macaws (3 Blue and Golds, 1 Green Winged and a Military) , 2 Moluccan Cockatoos, 2 Goffin's Cockatoos, 2 Timneh African Greys, 1 Congo African Grey, 1 Bleak-headed Caique and a Cockatiel. Our dogs are 3 mixed Jack Russel's and a Terrier/Pomeranian. So we have a lot of photographic subjects running/flying around.


----------



## Battou

I have cats......too many cats



although, for the first time in reasent years we have no Kittens....that's a plus


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> One of the thinga I do is I start reading and when ever I come across anything I want to respond to, I right click the quote button and open it in a new tab and continue on, then after reading if/and when multiple tabs are open I copy paste the additional quotes into the first one and respond to them in order all in one post.


 
Good idea! Im doing it now. haha 



monkeykoder said:


> Dumerils ground boa for now. Once my friend starts breeding he says I get one of the Rainbow Boa babies and if he gets any normals out of his triple het TPRS cross (which won't be for a couple of years) I get one of those too.


 
Thats awesome. I love to coloration on the dumerils.... And dont even get me started on rainbows! My bio teacher has a really nice collection that he breeds and sells. Ive been able to get some really neat snakes ( if not only for a while ) from him. And, i do the photography for his website. :thumbup:


----------



## monkeykoder

I remember having a Goffin's around it took hours to reassemble the keyboard.  Not to mention the entire rest of the house.  It flew off one day and we thought we would never see it again (we were used to it flying around it always came back before).  5-6 months later one of the neighbors we never met came by with our bird on their shoulder.  We were quite glad it found itself a new home.  There was also the time the Red Tailed Hawk thought that that little tiny white bird would be an easy tasty meal I hadn't seen a hawk fly off screeching in pain before.


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Thats awesome. I love to coloration on the dumerils.... And dont even get me started on rainbows! My bio teacher has a really nice collection that he breeds and sells. Ive been able to get some really neat snakes ( if not only for a while ) from him. And, i do the photography for his website. :thumbup:



Yeah I'm looking to build a habitat light box for the snakes so I can do the same for my friend.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> One of the thinga I do is I start reading and when ever I come across anything I want to respond to, I right click the quote button and open it in a new tab and continue on, then after reading if/and when multiple tabs are open I copy paste the additional quotes into the first one and respond to them in order all in one post.


 

Yeah but that totally cuts down on the posts... Hellooo addiction thread...


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Our parrot pets are 5 big Macaws (3 Blue and Golds, 1 Green Winged and a Military) , 2 Moluccan Cockatoos, 2 Goffin's Cockatoos, 2 Timneh African Greys, 1 Congo African Grey, 1 Bleak-headed Caique and a Cockatiel. Our dogs are 3 mixed Jack Russel's and a Terrier/Pomeranian. So we have a lot of photographic subjects running/flying around.


 
Wow! I guess so! Ive always been a fan of the large birds like that, and i even looked into getting a cockatoo for awhile, but decided I'd better not. Mainly because, well, they are like having kids.

With my snakes, if i decide to go on a 2 week long photo adventure, i know that they will be fine when i come back.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Yeah, now I am sitten here remembering my dad in the wheel chair telling me to get closer so he can get a better look at the nurses back side....and then complaining and telling me to turn around and go the other way when we turned to go to the car.
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how much I wanted to comply....she had a nice back side, I coulda followed her for days.
> 
> I would not have been able to make any advances on her with my dad there......he would have been getting in the way with his own


 

One of my craziest memories of my dad was when I was about 15 I was taking a bath. We lived in a house with one bathroom, so we didn't have the strict bathroom rules.. lol Anyways I was taking a bath and shaving my legs, and he popped his head in and said.. You know the guys will like it better if you shave designs into your pubic hair.... I have NEVER been so humiliated in all my life...


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> With my snakes, if i decide to go on a 2 week long photo adventure, i know that they will be fine when i come back.



I do love knowing that my snake doesn't really NEED me around.  They do have a rather large startup cost though


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I remember having a Goffin's around it took hours to reassemble the keyboard.  Not to mention the entire rest of the house.  It flew off one day and we thought we would never see it again (we were used to it flying around it always came back before).  5-6 months later one of the neighbors we never met came by with our bird on their shoulder.  We were quite glad it found itself a new home.  There was also the time the Red Tailed Hawk thought that that little tiny white bird would be an easy tasty meal I hadn't seen a hawk fly off screeching in pain before.



Our Goffin's are very tame and sweet. But they can get into troble. I'm having a hard time figuring out what is more mischief, 2 Goffin's or three Jack Russel's.  I think I vote the Goffin's.


----------



## ScottS

Yea my ultimate goal is to take pictures like the ones in this article. http://www.popphoto.com/popularphotographyfeatures/4416/scale-models.html  ( click on the photo to see more )


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the thinga I do is I start reading and when ever I come across anything I want to respond to, I right click the quote button and open it in a new tab and continue on, then after reading if/and when multiple tabs are open I copy paste the additional quotes into the first one and respond to them in order all in one post.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea! Im doing it now. haha
> 
> 
> monkeykoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumerils ground boa for now.  Once my friend starts breeding he says I get one of the Rainbow Boa babies and if he gets any normals out of his triple het TPRS cross (which won't be for a couple of years) I get one of those too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats awesome. I love to coloration on the dumerils.... And dont even get me started on rainbows! My bio teacher has a really nice collection that he breeds and sells. Ive been able to get some really neat snakes ( if not only for a while ) from him. And, i do the photography for his website. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


Cool, A similar technique can be used for multiquoting for accurate display of a responce as well.



Big Bully said:


> Yeah but that totally cuts down on the posts... Hellooo addiction thread...



Yeah, that is the point actually, conversations are getting so mangled and spaced out it is damn near impossible to make heads or tails of, as well as the rate of speed theis thread is moving the conversation has generally ended by the time some people get to posting on something and then it gets even more confusing.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> One of my craziest memories of my dad was when I was about 15 I was taking a bath. We lived in a house with one bathroom, so we didn't have the strict bathroom rules.. lol Anyways I was taking a bath and shaving my legs, and he popped his head in and said.. You know the guys will like it better if you shave designs into your pubic hair.... I have NEVER been so humiliated in all my life...


 

Hehe thats actually pretty funny!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> One of my craziest memories of my dad was when I was about 15 I was taking a bath. We lived in a house with one bathroom, so we didn't have the strict bathroom rules.. lol Anyways I was taking a bath and shaving my legs, and he popped his head in and said.. You know the guys will like it better if you shave designs into your pubic hair.... I have NEVER been so humiliated in all my life...



I would actually be kinda turned off by the whole designs in the pubic hair thing.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Yea my ultimate goal is to take pictures like the ones in this article. http://www.popphoto.com/popularphotographyfeatures/4416/scale-models.html ( click on the photo to see more )


 

Hahaha I remember that issue!!! Showed my husband that picture and the pictures of the other close ups of snakes and he freaked out!!!


Man... good times.. good times!


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Yeah, that is the point actually, conversations are getting so mangled and spaced out it is damn near impossible to make heads or tails of, as well as the rate of speed theis thread is moving the conversation has generally ended by the time some people get to posting on something and then it gets even more confusing.


 

Hey chaos and confusion, its what we long for... lol


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> One of my craziest memories of my dad was when I was about 15 I was taking a bath. We lived in a house with one bathroom, so we didn't have the strict bathroom rules.. lol Anyways I was taking a bath and shaving my legs, and he popped his head in and said.. You know the guys will like it better if you shave designs into your pubic hair.... I have NEVER been so humiliated in all my life...



lol wow, I'm a bush kinda guy but that sounds like something I might just have to try just for the sake of humiliation, I'll have to remember that fro when I have a doughter of my own.

Prolly won't stick my head in but I can still yell threw the door.

*EDIT*

that comes out all sorts of wrong and I know it but....


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Hehe thats actually pretty funny!


 

It was sooo embarrassing!!!




monkeykoder said:


> I would actually be kinda turned off by the whole designs in the pubic hair thing.


 

I never did understand it.. So I never did it..


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Hahaha I remember that issue!!! Showed my husband that picture and the pictures of the other close ups of snakes and he freaked out!!!
> 
> 
> Man... good times.. good times!


 
I know what you mean. I had a bunch of 8x10's made of all the different animal photography i have done, and among them were several snakes, and a really creepy shot of a black widow... Well i was showing my girlfriend at the time, and she FLIPPED OUT! hahaha it was soooo funny....

May be one of the reasons she broke up with me though...


----------



## jstuedle

> I would actually be kinda turned off by the whole designs in the pubic hair  thing.
> 
> Hahaha I remember that issue!!! Showed my husband that picture and the  pictures of the other close ups of snakes and he freaked  out!!!
> 
> 
> Man... good times.. good times!




What? Did I miss something? 






(aren't fast nonsense threads great?)


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Our Goffin's are very tame and sweet. But they can get into troble. I'm having a hard time figuring out what is more mischief, 2 Goffin's or three Jack Russel's.  I think I vote the Goffin's.



I'd vote for 1 Goffin's over 3 jack russel's (yes we've had a few jack russel's)  and yes Goffin's are really sweet birds unless they're stuck in a cage or anywhere else where they can't get their exercise.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> lol wow, I'm a bush kinda guy but that sounds like something I might just have to try just for the sake of humiliation, I'll have to remember that fro when I have a doughter of my own.
> 
> Prolly won't stick my head in but I can still yell threw the door.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> that comes out all sorts of wrong and I know it but....


 

LOL ahh that is too funny...

I ended up going clean...


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> What? Did I miss something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (aren't fast nonsense threads great?)


 
Yep you missed my embarrassing story about my dad..

Yes they are sooo great!!!!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I'd vote for 1 Goffin's over 3 jack russel's (yes we've had a few jack russel's) and yes Goffin's are really sweet birds unless they're stuck in a cage or anywhere else where they can't get their exercise.


 

I have a cute little chug... Chihuahua/pug mix... He is actually a hybrid.. Cutest little dog ever...


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Yep you missed my embarrassing story about my dad..
> 
> Yes they are sooo great!!!!



No, I got it, just had to make a little fun, that's all.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> LOL ahh that is too funny...
> 
> I ended up going clean...


 
For most, its all or nuthin.

Im a Nuthin fan....

NOT, to be confused with the muffin man...


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> LOL ahh that is too funny...
> 
> I ended up going clean...



I tend to like hair down there gives me something to play with.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> No, I got it, just had to make a little fun, that's all.


 

Haha...
Yeah I got a lot of crap from my dad... I was always embarrassed as a teen when my dad talked about ANYTHING sex related... And he would do it just to harrass me...

I remember I was talking on the phone one time, and he was folding laundry. He picked up my bra and shouted at the top of his lungs "whose over the shoulder boulder holder.... or wait.. I should say pebbles actually"... Top of his lungs people... The person on the phone was laughing their butt off...


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> For most, its all or nuthin.
> 
> Im a Nuthin fan....
> 
> NOT, to be confused with the muffin man...


 

*sings* do you know the muffin man the muffin man the muffin man.... lmao!!!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> *sings* do you know the muffin man the muffin man the muffin man.... lmao!!!


 
I watched Shrek today


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> *sings* do you know the muffin man the muffin man the muffin man.... lmao!!!



Doesn't he live on Drewry lane?


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Haha...
> Yeah I got a lot of crap from my dad... I was always embarrassed as a teen when my dad talked about ANYTHING sex related... And he would do it just to harrass me...
> 
> I remember I was talking on the phone one time, and he was folding laundry. He picked up my bra and shouted at the top of his lungs "whose over the shoulder boulder holder.... or wait.. I should say pebbles actually"... Top of his lungs people... The person on the phone was laughing their butt off...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Doesn't he live on Drewry lane?


 

He DOES live on Drewry Lane.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> LOL ahh that is too funny...
> 
> I ended up going clean...



I can't stand clean, makes me think she's to young reguardless of anything else she has.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow, I have figured out why I am soo screwed up.


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> I watched Shrek today



I think I watched all three shrek movies twice through on last Friday...


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> I can't stand clean, makes me think she's to young reguardless of anything else she has.


 


Lol but it makes for great photos!


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> I can't stand clean, makes me think she's to young reguardless of anything else she has.



Plus from what little experience I have they REALLY like having that hair played with...


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Lol but it makes for great photos!



I can see the hair making for some interesting photos too.  I guess it depends on the person viewing the photo though.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I think I watched all three shrek movies twice through on last Friday...


 

I havent watched shrek since the 3rd one came to the theater.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Lol but it makes for great photos!



Not always the case, well and properly maintained pubic hair is absolutly stunning. The vast majority of images I have collected over the years have hair, this includes all my porn as well.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I havent watched shrek since the 3rd one came to the theater.



Whenever I haven't slept the night before I know I can get at least half an hour of peace by putting any of the shrek movies on.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Lol but it makes for great photos!


 
Haha agreed!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Plus from what little experience I have they REALLY like having that hair played with...


 
It is ok.. but bare skin is nice too.. More sensitive.



monkeykoder said:


> I can see the hair making for some interesting photos too. I guess it depends on the person viewing the photo though.


 
I have both sets of pictures, hair and bare...


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Haha...
> Yeah I got a lot of crap from my dad... I was always embarrassed as a teen when my dad talked about ANYTHING sex related... And he would do it just to harrass me...
> 
> I remember I was talking on the phone one time, and he was folding laundry. He picked up my bra and shouted at the top of his lungs "whose over the shoulder boulder holder.... or wait.. I should say pebbles actually"... Top of his lungs people... The person on the phone was laughing their butt off...



Cathy and I have done worse, much worse to our kids. Like I said, the girls pass it off, our son is embarrassed to the 9's when any mention of sex brought up. 

I stole a Larry the Cable Guy joke and pulled it on him. His girlfriend, he and Cathy and I all went out for dinner. I was buying, it was his girls birthday. I told her while we were waiting to be served, that he had seen Cathy and I having sex the day before. She didn't miss a beat (as _he_ crawled under the table) and said "Oh really?". I said "Yea, he told us he's never going to that web site again. 
She broke up, he tried to leave, but I drove, and the couple next to us were dieing and rolling on the floor laughing. 
All in all, we had a good time.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Not always the case, well and properly maintained pubic hair is absolutly stunning. The vast majority of images I have collected over the years have hair, this includes all my porn as well.


 
Ehh not a fan of the hair.. And I am a very manicured person..


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Cathy and I have done worse, much worse to our kids. Like I said, the girls pass it off, our son is embarrassed to the 9's when any mention of sex brought up.
> 
> I stole a Larry the Cable Guy joke and pulled it on him. His girlfriend, he and Cathy and I all went out for dinner. I was buying, it was his girls birthday. I told her while we were waiting to be served, that he had seen Cathy and I having sex the day before. She didn't miss a beat (as _he_ crawled under the table) and said "Oh really?". I said "Yea, he told us he's never going to that web site again.
> She broke up, he tried to leave, but I drove, and the couple next to us were dieing and rolling on the floor laughing.
> All in all, we had a good time.


 
LMAO!!!!!!!

That one takes the cake!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> It is ok.. but bare skin is nice too.. More sensitive.
> 
> 
> 
> I have both sets of pictures, hair and bare...



1.  I guess I should say it is a good place to start...
2.  And you haven't posted either yet:greenpbl:


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Cathy and I have done worse, much worse to our kids. Like I said, the girls pass it off, our son is embarrassed to the 9's when any mention of sex brought up.
> 
> I stole a Larry the Cable Guy joke and pulled it on him. His girlfriend, he and Cathy and I all went out for dinner. I was buying, it was his girls birthday. I told her while we were waiting to be served, that he had seen Cathy and I having sex the day before. She didn't miss a beat (as _he_ crawled under the table) and said "Oh really?". I said "Yea, he told us he's never going to that web site again.
> She broke up, he tried to leave, but I drove, and the couple next to us were dieing and rolling on the floor laughing.
> All in all, we had a good time.


 

Oh my gosh!!! That is awesome!!!


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> 1. I guess I should say it is a good place to start...
> 2. And you haven't posted either yet:greenpbl:


 
:raisedbrow:


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> 1. I guess I should say it is a good place to start...
> 2. And you haven't posted either yet:greenpbl:


 

Yeah where would I post them??? I can't upload them on photobucket.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Oh my gosh!!! That is awesome!!!



Thank you, Thank you very much. We gotta million of 'em!


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Thank you, Thank you very much. We gotta million of 'em!


 

:hail:Teach me!!!:hail: Teach me oh wise one!!!:hail:


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Yeah where would I post them??? I can't upload them on photobucket.


 
Flickr? Mabey?


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Yeah where would I post them??? I can't upload them on photobucket.



If you are serious I know of atleast one, they WM but it's small.




10/14/81


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> If you are serious I know of atleast one, they WM but it's small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/14/81


 

WM?!
and is 10/14/81 your b-day?


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> WM?!
> and is 10/14/81 your b-day?



WM=watermark


yes


It's the site I use for my porn drawings


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> :raisedbrow:



What is the confused face for?


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> WM?!
> and is 10/14/81 your b-day?


 
I was going to ask the same thing.


edit* OHHH gotcha, this thread moves really fast! *


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> WM=watermark
> 
> 
> yes


 

Do it as a watermark??? 


Hahaha I am barely older than you...


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> WM=watermark
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> It's the site I use for my porn drawings



4 years 5 days older than me :greenpbl:


----------



## Battou

and yall missed my edit



Big Bully said:


> Do it as a watermark???
> 
> 
> Hahaha I am barely older than you...



no, they put a small one on the image, I can show you what I mean


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> What is the confused face for?


 
It was the raised eyebrow, Like sayinig.... " oh really "


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> It was the raised eyebrow, Like sayinig.... " oh really "



Oh really to what?


----------



## ScottS

:mrgreen:You want to see her " Artistic Photographs"
haha


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> and yall missed my edit
> 
> 
> 
> no, they put a small one on the image, I can show you what I mean


 

yes yes we did...


Ok do show..


----------



## monkeykoder

Art is art porn is porn the visual doesn't do anything for me anyways.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> yes yes we did...
> 
> 
> Ok do show..



PM'd in a couple minuet


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Art is art porn is porn the visual doesn't do anything for me anyways.


 
More of a touch and feel kind of guy eh?


----------



## monkeykoder

Touch 
Smell Taste
Sound 
Visual


----------



## Battou

I have viewed and drawn so many nude and pornographic images the visual does little for me as well, I'm a bit of a cuddler.


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> I have viewed and drawn so many nude and pornographic images the visual does little for me as well, I'm a bit of a cuddler.



Cuddling is great.  sometimes I'm very surprised that I haven't been turned off to sex altogether after hanging out with an old friend of mine.  It was bad enough when his girlfriend kept telling me that she wanted to see me an him together and then there was his porn collection that shows EXACTLY how disgusting people can be (nothing like child porn or anything) but DISGUSTING.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Cuddling is great.  sometimes I'm very surprised that I haven't been turned off to sex altogether after hanging out with an old friend of mine.  It was bad enough when his girlfriend kept telling me that she wanted to see me an him together and then there was his porn collection that shows EXACTLY how disgusting people can be (nothing like child porn or anything) but DISGUSTING.



You don't want to know how hard it is to try building a solid porn collection with none of the Junk or fetish material. there is just way too many people willing to do the uber nasty in front of a camera and not enough people doing the plain nasty any more.


----------



## monkeykoder

There are quite a few sites out there that I've seen that have the not nasty stuff.  Then again as long as it doesn't involve animals vomit feces or actual torture I'm pretty much immune to it now.


----------



## ScottS

:shock:There is some pretty F-ed up crap out there....


----------



## Battou

Sometimes you gotta wonder about the guys behind the cameras with that crap, I mean are they really into this crap or are they fighting off the puke for the paycheck.


----------



## monkeykoder

I think most of the time they're thinking "Holy BALLS!" not exactly disgusted but entirely not into it.  I really hope most people that watch that do it for the same reason my friend claims he did.  Just that the "Holy BALLS!!!" factor.


----------



## Big Bully

*Hair or Bare*


*Either choice... is up to the viewer I guess...*


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I think most of the time they're thinking "Holy BALLS!" not exactly disgusted but entirely not into it.  I really hope most people that watch that do it for the same reason my friend claims he did.  Just that the "Holy BALLS!!!" factor.



I don't see any thing holy about it....Blastfemy maybe.


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> Sometimes you gotta wonder about the guys behind the cameras with that crap, I mean are they really into this crap or are they fighting off the puke for the paycheck.


 
Depends on how much that paycheck is, everyone has a price. and then there are the people who like that stuff and do it for free....


Well its late now and i have finals tomorrow...

G'night ol' chaps!


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> I don't see any thing holy about it....Blastfemy maybe.



I used the term "Holy BALLS" to replace a more often used term where the second word starts with F.


----------



## Big Bully

lol you two are too funny...


----------



## monkeykoder

In my opinion Hair either needs much less or much more in the frame and of course less clothing.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> In my opinion Hair either needs much less or much more in the frame and of course less clothing.


 

lmao


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> lmao



What is so amusing?


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I used the term "Holy BALLS" to replace a more often used term where the second word starts with F.



Yeah, I got that but I saw the opertunity to crack a "holy" joke.


But you want the holy star star star star factor with out the disgusting factor, that too can be done....trust me, I've done it on atleast one occation.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> In my opinion Hair either needs much less or much more in the frame and of course less clothing.


 

Less clothing is ALWAYS better


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> What is so amusing?


 


The less clothing remark.


----------



## monkeykoder

I think the clothing takes it a little closer to porn than art but it surely isn't porn.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I think the clothing takes it a little closer to porn than art but it surely isn't porn.


 


Lol you should see the whole outfit.. Freakin awesome! Very see through black lace egyptian style


----------



## jstuedle

I must agree. That was easy.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> I must agree. That was easy.


 

What was easy?


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> I must agree. That was easy.



agree to what?:scratch:


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Lol you should see the whole outfit.. Freakin awesome! Very see through black lace egyptian style



I would be much obliged  if you didn't remark on what would probably be inappropriate to post:greenpbl:


----------



## jstuedle

I was responding to 1417. This is a fast thread.


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> I was responding to 1417. This is a fast thread.



Ah makes sense, it's why I started quoting everything when responding to this one.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I would be much obliged if you didn't remark on what would probably be inappropriate to post:greenpbl:


 

Oh it covers everything... and isn't inappropriate at all...


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Oh it covers everything... and isn't inappropriate at all...



How sad.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Oh it covers everything... and isn't inappropriate at all...


 
Damn you people! I was going to bed! 


Ill just read it in the morning :greenpbl:


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I would be much obliged  if you didn't remark on what would probably be inappropriate to post:greenpbl:



And what would be inappropriate to whom?


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> Damn you people! I was going to bed!
> 
> 
> Ill just read it in the morning :greenpbl:



It's all your fault Scott, you DID start this thread. (how many posts ago?)


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> And what would be inappropriate to whom?


 
lol good point


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> And what would be inappropriate to whom?



Well I would sure like to know if it was appropriate.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Well I would sure like to know if it was appropriate.



To say it is or isn't is strictly in the eyes of the viewer. Everyone has an opinion and to that they are entitled.


----------



## monkeykoder

This thread is going too slow.


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> (how many posts ago?)



1430 and growing



jstuedle said:


> To say it is or isn't is strictly in the eyes of the viewer. Everyone has an opinion and to that they are entitled.



I know this all too well


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> To say it is or isn't is strictly in the eyes of the viewer. Everyone has an opinion and to that they are entitled.



Very true that statement is.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> This thread is going too slow.



Then step on it boy, step on it!

(_Burt Reynolds, Cannonball run_)


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't like to double post.


----------



## Big Bully

HAHAHA Going too slow...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I don't like to double post.


 

I do!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yes yes it is going too slow.


----------



## monkeykoder

Butthead


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Yes yes it is going too slow.


 

Aaaahaa you watch that 70's show!!


----------



## jstuedle

Bevis


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Butthead


 

Who you calling Butthead..... Bonehead?!


----------



## monkeykoder

You know that 20 seconds between posts thing can be rather annoying.


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm I have only gotten that message like twice...


I can usually post after post after post... AAAAhahahaha


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Who you calling Butthead..... Bonehead?!



Well buttbutt was taken.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Well buttbutt was taken.


 

Ahh I see.. Creative


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Hmm I have only gotten that message like twice...
> 
> 
> I can usually post after post after post... AAAAhahahaha



As long as you're quoting people it seems to take about 20 seconds to get to the next one.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> As long as you're quoting people it seems to take about 20 seconds to get to the next one.


 

Yeah and with how much I usually type it probably takes 20 secs to post anywhere..


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeap so have you taken any pictures today???


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Yeah and with how much I usually type it probably takes 20 secs to post anywhere..




It's not how much, but how slow I type that makes me slow.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Yeap so have you taken any pictures today???



Just a couple, took a snapshot of the dog being goofy.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Yeap so have you taken any pictures today???


 

Yes I took a pic of my little boy holding a puzzle.


----------



## Battou

Talk about your all time back fires.....

I was goint to say I had some work to do and go do it given the the fact that over the past week or so everytime I went into the APQ on the sites I work for I generally found close to three hunderd images awaiting processing......tonight there is only forty.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah me and my EX lived far away from eachother and almost exclusively talked on AIM so I got pretty good at typing when I want to.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> It's not how much, but how slow I type that makes me slow.


 

Not me I am a speed typer.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Yeap so have you taken any pictures today???



I have, I finished the roll in my signet forty today. 



jstuedle said:


> It's not how much, but how slow I type that makes me slow.



I am horrible at typing, it takes me a minuet or two to finish a spelling error ridden peice of crap post


*EDIT* then another twenty minuets of edieing after


----------



## monkeykoder

Darned straight.


----------



## Big Bully

Interesting... I just found some rolls of film that I have no idea whats on them...


----------



## Big Bully

I can't even remember when I took them..:er:


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Interesting... I just found some rolls of film that I have no idea whats on them...



I have 5 of those somewhere...


----------



## Big Bully

lol, yeah I have found 3


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Not me I am a speed typer.


When I was taking typing in school, I broke my left wrist. (I'm a lefty) Now I have a pinky on my right hand that's all messed up. So either way, I type with about 2-3 fingers on each hand.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> When I was taking typing in school, I broke my left wrist. (I'm a lefty) Now I have a pinky on my right hand that's all messed up. So either way, I type with about 2-3 fingers on each hand.



I've met several people that hen peck 30-50 WPM


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Interesting... I just found some rolls of film that I have no idea whats on them...



Yea, I have the same problem with compact flash cards. No idea what's on them. Got to get them to the downloader and see what develops.


----------



## Big Bully

I think I type about 70 words a min... But I"m not sure.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Yea, I have the same problem with compact flash cards. No idea what's on them. Got to get them to the downloader and see what develops.



I always know what is on my flash card because I always download at the end of the day.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I've met several people that hen peck 30-50 WPM




I'm only henpecked at a rate of about 2-3 broken bones a month or so. Big improvement over the '70s.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I think I type about 70 words a min... But I"m not sure.



I really have no clue how fast I type it varies depending on what words I'm typing


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I always know what is on my flash card because I always download at the end of the day.


WOW, you must use one of those new one hour places, huh?


----------



## Big Bully

Depends on the pictures that I have taken is if and when I download them..

Nudie pics always get downloaded same day!!!

Landscapes.. 2 a week.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Depends on the pictures that I have taken is if and when I download them..
> 
> Nudie pics always get downloaded same day!!!
> 
> Landscapes.. 2 a week.



Priorities!


----------



## Big Bully

I just put the pics onto my computer...


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Depends on the pictures that I have taken is if and when I download them..
> 
> Nudie pics always get downloaded same day!!!
> 
> Landscapes.. 2 a week.



You know it was more fun before you posted those.  I could give you stuff about not posting any.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Priories!


 

LOL heck yeah


----------



## Battou

I'd love to do some nudes but no one around here will gimme a shot


----------



## jstuedle

Battou said:


> I'd love to do some nudes but no one around here will gimme a shot




You got it all wrong. Your supposed to take the shot, not have it given to you. Pack his lunch and send the boy to school, what does he do? Eats the teacher!


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> I'd love to do some nudes but no one around here will gimme a shot



Don't I know the feeling...  Someday I'll find me a girlfriend that isn't as much of a stick in the mud as the last one.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Don't I know the feeling...  Someday I'll find me a girlfriend that isn't as much of a stick in the mud as the last one.



Your the math geek right? Look outside the box. It's OK if she can't make you change at McDonalds. As long as she keeps you warm on a cold winters night.


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> You got it all wrong. Your supposed to take the shot, not have it given to you. Pack his lunch and send the boy to school, what does he do? Eats the teacher!



well it ain'e easy to focus a telephoto lens threw a window at a moving target from the tree across the street in the dark, ya know.


J/K, the only people around here willing to drop their laundry for me are scanks and that aint what I am lookin for....but I suppose I should prolly start somewhere huh.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Your the math geek right? Look outside the box. It's OK if she can't make you change at McDonalds. As long as she keeps you warm on a cold winters night.



That is EXACTLY how the last one was...


----------



## Big Bully

Posing nude is fun!!! A little nerve racking at first, but it is fun. Put on some music that you can move to, and it makes it sooo much easier.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> You know it was more fun before you posted those. I could give you stuff about not posting any.


 

lol my bad


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Posing nude is fun!!! A little nerve racking at first, but it is fun. Put on some music that you can move to, and it makes it sooo much easier.



Wow with that advice all I need to do is... Find a girl that will willingly talk to me!!!!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Wow with that advice all I need to do is... Find a girl that will willingly talk to me!!!!


 


There ya go!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> lol my bad



Well since you can't un-post those how about this we pretend you didn't so I can still harass you about it???


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Well since you can't un-post those how about this we pretend you didn't so I can still harass you about it???


 

Well.. I edited them... So that makes things alittle better...


So that sounds good to me..


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Wow with that advice all I need to do is... Find a girl that will willingly talk to me!!!!



Do all math geeks have the tape in the middle of their black rimmed glasses? That might be your first step, one word. Contacts.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> monkeykoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Bully said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posing nude is fun!!! A little nerve racking at first, but it is fun. Put on some music that you can move to, and it makes it sooo much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow with that advice all I need to do is... Find a girl that will willingly talk to me!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There ya go!!!
Click to expand...



Oh...well I'm screwed


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> There ya go!!!



Sounds a lot easier than it is...  Something about the guy with |0| fashion sense nothing to talk about but math physics chainmail (the stuff you make with little rings), tends to frighten women off.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Do all math geeks have the tape in the middle of their black rimmed glasses? That might be your first step, one word. Contacts.


 

LMAO!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Oh...well I'm screwed


 

Oh yeah... how come?!


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Do all math geeks have the tape in the middle of their black rimmed glasses? That might be your first step, one word. Contacts.



No tape but I do wear really thin black framed glasses (astigmatism I can't wear contacts).


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Well.. I edited them... So that makes things alittle better...
> 
> 
> So that sounds good to me..




the links are still in the quotes


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Well.. I edited them... So that makes things alittle better...
> 
> 
> So that sounds good to me..



Awww you did unpost them... You want me to edit them out of my quote?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Sounds a lot easier than it is... Something about the guy with |0| fashion sense nothing to talk about but math physics chainmail (the stuff you make with little rings), tends to frighten women off.


 

Well pumpkin, we need to teach you something else to talk about.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> No tape but I do wear really thin black framed glasses (astigmatism I can't wear contacts).



Sorry, I tried. Sometimes luck sucks.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Awww you did unpost them... You want me to edit them out of my quote?


 

Probably so I don't get into trouble from a mod


----------



## Big Bully

I just edited my post with them in it..


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Well pumpkin, we need to teach you something else to talk about.



Small talk makes no sense to me...  Basically unless we're talking about something I'm interested in I don't talk.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Probably so I don't get into trouble from a mod



Done but I'm pretty sure you wouldn't have gotten in trouble.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Small talk makes no sense to me... Basically unless we're talking about something I'm interested in I don't talk.


 

What do you call what we are doing on this THREAD!!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Oh yeah... how come?!



I'm an ugly recluse, I leave my house for film food and work, I work third shift alone so all the women I would want to talk to are home sleeping when I am up and about and......



I'm screwed


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Done but I'm pretty sure you wouldn't have gotten in trouble.


 

True but just a precaution.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> I'm an ugly recluse, I leave my house for film food and work, I work third shift alone so all the women I would want to talk to are home sleeping when I am up and about and......
> 
> 
> 
> I'm screwed


 

I don't believe you... Show pics.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> What do you call what we are doing on this THREAD!!



fine add photography and crude humor to that list and my kid...


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Small talk makes no sense to me...  Basically unless we're talking about something I'm interested in I don't talk.


Find a good listener, and talk cameras, or what you heard on the news, or a movie you like. But please, PLEASE, don't talk math. At least not on the first date. Kiss her, nibble on her ear, screw her, but not math on the first date.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Sounds a lot easier than it is...  Something about the guy with |0| fashion sense nothing to talk about but math physics chainmail (the stuff you make with little rings), tends to frighten women off.



I know the feeling 
my beloved conversation peice








Big Bully said:


> I don't believe you... Show pics.


 I have, here to boot, look in the themes department.


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> I'm an ugly recluse, I leave my house for film food and work, I work third shift alone so all the women I would want to talk to are home sleeping when I am up and about and......
> 
> 
> 
> I'm screwed



Thanks for reminding me I forgot to add the fact that I'm not exactly gorgeous to my list.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Find a good listener, and talk cameras, or what you heard on the news, or a movie you like. But please, PLEASE, don't talk math. At least not on the first date. Kiss her, nibble on her ear, screw her, but not math on the first date.


 

I agree math on the first date is like giving a girl white roses on the first date... (white roses signifies eternity or eternal love)

I had a guy do that to me once... And he brought them from his sisters WEDDING!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Find a good listener, and talk cameras, or what you heard on the news, or a movie you like. But please, PLEASE, don't talk math. At least not on the first date. Kiss her, nibble on her ear, screw her, but not math on the first date.



There is soooooo much more to nibble on than just the ears


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> I agree math on the first date is like giving a girl white roses on the first date... (white roses signifies eternity or eternal love)
> 
> I had a guy do that to me once... And he brought them from his sisters WEDDING!!!



WOW. Cheap bastard, was he?


----------



## Big Bully

Come on guys.. Post pics right now.. I am the only girl on the thread.. I will be the judge!


----------



## Big Bully

449 posts on this thread for me!!!! WOOHOOO I am awesome!


----------



## Big Bully

450..


Wow I got to 644 posts really fast.. The last time I looked I was at like 550!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105498
Best picture of me ever taken.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> WOW. Cheap bastard, was he?


 

He came from a wealthy and prominant family too.. He was just a newbie at dating though.. Hadn't dated in like 2 years..


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Come on guys.. Post pics right now.. I am the only girl on the thread.. I will be the judge!



PB is down for maintance right now otherwise I would (I'm too damn lazy to go lookin for the ones I posted here at the moment)


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105498
> Best picture of me ever taken.


 

It isn't there...


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> PB is down for maintance right now otherwise I would (I'm too damn lazy to go lookin for the ones I posted here at the moment)


 

I know it is down, otherwise I would have posted one of the egyptian pics.


----------



## jstuedle

Here you go. The best self portrait I could muster.


----------



## monkeykoder

2 years???  I never dated until I was 18!  Second girlfriend I got pregnant (add not exactly intelligent to my list of flaws).  3rd girlfriend not so bad no idea why she stuck with me for almost 2 years.


----------



## monkeykoder

Seems like photobucket is back up and therefore my pic in that thread.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> I know it is down, otherwise I would have posted one of the egyptian pics.



Well I can do this (sorry my forum only has a couple active users....it's not much fun at the moment)

http://forums.photo-lucidity.com/viewtopic.php?t=78




monkeykoder said:


> Seems like photobucket is back up and therefore my pic in that thread.



It showed up for me after a few seconds of loading


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> 2 years??? I never dated until I was 18! Second girlfriend I got pregnant (add not exactly intelligent to my list of flaws). 3rd girlfriend not so bad no idea why she stuck with me for almost 2 years.


 

Well... she must have liked you.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Well I can do this (sorry my forum only has a couple active users....it's not much fun at the moment)
> 
> http://forums.photo-lucidity.com/viewtopic.php?t=78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It showed up for me after a few seconds of loading


 

You look good with your hair pulled back.


----------



## monkeykoder

She dumped me and probably a month or so before was with another guy.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Well I can do this (sorry my forum only has a couple active users....it's not much fun at the moment)
> 
> http://forums.photo-lucidity.com/viewtopic.php?t=78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It showed up for me after a few seconds of loading


 

You look like a guy I take classes with at college...


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> WOW. Cheap bastard, *was he?*


 

Don't know.. I didn't go on another date with him... That kinda spooked me.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Sorry I never noticed Battou's conversation piece that one is nice looking what kind of steel?


----------



## Big Bully

I didn't either... Looks like the Hilander sword.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> You look like a guy I take classes with at college...



Wow, really....chalk up another imposter to get ridda J/K.....I have got three people running around town here that people are constantly confusing for me.


----------



## monkeykoder

It is called a Katana.  Pretty little thing that is.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Wow, really....chalk up another imposter to get ridda J/K.....I have got three people running around town here that people are constantly confusing for me.


 

Yep cut your hair short and highlight it alittle and you two could pass as twins!!!


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Sorry I never noticed Battou's conversation piece that one is nice looking what kind of steel?



Just plain steel, nothing dramatic, It's not stainless though wich is a good thing. That one needs to be shortened, sharpened and retempered (I don't like the patern)


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> It is called a Katana. Pretty little thing that is.


 

Oh my bad... Your _Katana_, looks like the Hilander _Katana_


----------



## Big Bully

Well boys... I need to get to bed.. I have to wake up early in the am... 5 hours of sleep here i come!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> Just plain steel, nothing dramatic, It's not stainless though wich is a good thing. That one needs to be shortened, sharpened and retempered (I don't like the patern)



1080 then?


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Well boys... I need to get to bed.. I have to wake up early in the am... 5 hours of sleep here i come!!!



Good night


----------



## monkeykoder

See even she agrees I'm ugly


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Good night


 

You keep these two in line.. lmao


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> See even she agrees I'm ugly


 

What are you talking about?!

I never saw your picture.. It wouldn't load up..


----------



## monkeykoder

No matter.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> No matter.


 

Post it when we talk tomorrow... K


----------



## Big Bully

I mean geez it's only fair you have seen how big of a goober I am!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm pretty sure I know where I lay on the ladder.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> See even she agrees I'm ugly



I still have not gotton the image to load. Are you transparent. Physically that is, not socially.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> You keep these two in line.. lmao



No future in it!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I'm pretty sure I know where I lay on the ladder.


 

Its only fair to let me be the judge.. A girls opinion...

I mean that is what you are after right?? A girl? I mean if you want a guys opinion, I don't think it would help you much. 

lol


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> No future in it!


 

Hahaha Very true..


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> I still have not gotton the image to load. Are you transparent. Physically that is, not socially.



It loaded for me and Battou...  And socially I'm not transparent I'm down right invisible.  I'm the guy that you look right through.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> It loaded for me and Battou... And socially I'm not transparent I'm down right invisible. I'm the guy that you look right through.


 

Ok give me the link again so I can see it...
Before I hit the hay


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> It loaded for me and Battou...  And socially I'm not transparent I'm down right invisible.  I'm the guy that you look right through.



Your both too damn hard on yourselves. You saw my pic, I'm a real dawg! You both need a course in self esteem!


----------



## monkeykoder

my computer is being a pain and won't copy it.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Your both too damn hard on yourselves. You saw my pic, I'm a real dawg! You both need a course in self esteem!


 
I agree...


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> It loaded for me and Battou...  And socially I'm not transparent I'm down right invisible.  I'm the guy that you look right through.



And it still won't load here.


----------



## monkeykoder

Anyways my looks aren't really my problem at all it is straight fear.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> I agree...



Thanks, I know I was a little self deprecating, but sheeesh, you know how to slam a guy....


----------



## monkeykoder




----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Anyways my looks aren't really my problem at all it is straight fear.


 

Well get over it.. Girls aren't that scary.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Thanks, I know I was a little self deprecating, but sheeesh, you know how to slam a guy....



Either you have the exact same sense of humor I do or you're completely lost.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Anyways my looks aren't really my problem at all it is straight fear.



Sounds like you need to get out from behind that computer and go party!


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Thanks, I know I was a little self deprecating, but sheeesh, you know how to slam a guy....


 

I only try to help...

I have been dealing with a husband that has been slamming himself all day... 

So when I hear a guy say he is a loser and ugly or something... I get grouchy..


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Well get over it.. Girls aren't that scary.



Easy for you to say.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah I know... But there are a lot bigger things to be afraid of than girls.


----------



## Big Bully

Ok one more post so I don't end the night on a bad number....


Night guys.. I REALLY need to go to bed...


----------



## jstuedle

> Me:
> You saw my pic, I'm a real dawg!
> Meg:
> I agree...
> MK:
> Either you have the exact same sense of humor I do or you're completely lost.



Huh?


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Ok one more post so I don't end the night on a bad number....
> 
> 
> Night guys.. I REALLY need to go to bed...



There are very few things I fear.  #1 is people #2 is mostly people of the opposite gender.  Put me in a room with something that is going to kill me I probably wouldn't even bat an eye put me in a room with someone I don't know I'll be clawing at the door.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Sounds like you need to get out from behind that computer and go party!



I don't exactly associate with the crowd that has or goes to parties.  The few times I have gone to parties I hated every single minute of it.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Yeah I know... But there are a lot bigger things to be afraid of than girls.



Yea, look around the world. Look at what has been threatened against us. Dirty Bombs in our big cities, MRSA, the new AIDS, all kinds of crap. I won't go into politics, but right there is a bunch of stuff that scares the hell out of me. It goes on and on. Women I will never figure out, but scary? No, just confusing.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> 1080 then?



Not sure, hand forged and unmarked, likely recycled steel, not my favorite peice, but I love to talk about them and their use a lot. I can't help my self I have to show them off when ever it get the oppertunity. That one in particular is a great training weapon due to it's weight, it weighs almost two pounds more than your standard shinken.

I have done a lot of research into  a lot of sword weilding practices, I practice swordsmanship what I can infact that is where I take my user name from. Though Japanese swordsman are less refined than say Spanish or French swordsman I prefer the Japanese way.

I should prolly stop now....I could go on and on


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Yea, look around the world. Look at what has been threatened against us. Dirty Bombs in our big cities, MRSA, the new AIDS, all kinds of crap. I won't go into politics, but right there is a bunch of stuff that scares the hell out of me. It goes on and on. Women I will never figure out, but scary? No, just confusing.



Mathematicians work almost entirely with deterministic systems...  Which means unpredictable=scary.


----------



## monkeykoder

On a sidenote I remember one day sitting in a physics class and I realized it was impossible to photograph an atom... It made me sad.


----------



## Battou

Ok enough talk about those....I missed a page and a half of replies


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I don't exactly associate with the crowd that has or goes to parties.  The few times I have gone to parties I hated every single minute of it.



There are a lot of different definitions of a party. You like math, play cards? That is a mathematician's dream. Poker and Blackjack you could be a master of. A card party of 2 couples, a pizza and a bottle of wine. A party does not have to be a college campus drunken free for all. Or a mass of bodies. Something small and friendly.


----------



## monkeykoder

Probably didn't miss much but the main catalyst of the conversation is gone...


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> On a sidenote I remember one day sitting in a physics class and I realized it was impossible to photograph an atom... It made me sad.



Little pesky things like the wave length of light get in the way, huh?


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> There are a lot of different definitions of a party. You like math, play cards? That is a mathematician's dream. Poker and Blackjack you could be a master of. A card party of 2 couples, a pizza and a bottle of wine. A party does not have to be a college campus drunken free for all. Or a mass of bodies. Something small and friendly.



So I have done a couple of math geek parties that were exactly that (only I think it was corona instead of wine and of course never any women... damned lack of women into math).


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Probably didn't miss much but the main catalyst of the conversation is gone...



You obviously had no issue conversing with Meg, did you? Why is that? How does it make you feel?


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Little pesky things like the wave length of light get in the way, huh?



Something like that the wavelengths that aren't absorbed pass right through the ones that are absorbed are just later re-emitted not giving us any REAL photographic evidence of what it looks like.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> So I have done a couple of math geek parties that were exactly that (only I think it was corona instead of wine and of course never any women... damned lack of women into math).



Why does it have to be math? Why not a simple card party?


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> You obviously had no issue conversing with Meg, did you? Why is that? How does it make you feel?



She isn't in the same room as me (I also have a bit less of a problem with women that share one of my few interests)  Geeky math women are great I just have yet to meet one that wasn't already married or soon to be married.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Why does it have to be math? Why not a simple card party?



My list of friends can be counted on the fingers of one hand only one isn't a social phobic math geek.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Something like that the wavelengths that aren't absorbed pass right through the ones that are absorbed are just later re-emitted not giving us any REAL photographic evidence of what it looks like.



We used to manufacture parts that we measured in "light bands". When One ten-thousandth of an inch was much too big of an increment. Most Microscopes only go to about 960X. 1000X is considered the limit of lights ability to define detail. Past that, it's electron scanning microscopes.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> My list of friends can be counted on the fingers of one hand only one isn't a social phobic math geek.



Got to open your horizons a little. Is there a camera club at school? Every think about studio shooting? After a while move up to models?


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> We used to manufacture parts that we measured in "light bands". When One ten-thousandth of an inch was much too big of an increment. Most Microscopes only go to about 960X. 1000X is considered the limit of lights ability to define detail. Past that, it's electron scanning microscopes.



Well take away the limitations of out optics (including the eyes not able to see the extremely short wavelength light) we STILL couldn't see (much less photograph) an atom there is nothing there that is all that much bigger than a photon.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


>



Your not a bad look'in guy (from another guys perspective) You just look a little self conscious.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Got to open your horizons a little. Is there a camera club at school? Every think about studio shooting? After a while move up to models?



I will find out about the camera club next semester probably.  I would love to find some actual people to shoot I'm hoping the basic black & white photography class will have some people in there that might be interested in modeling for me.  Talking to them is difficult but I'll get over it.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Your not a bad look'in guy (from another guys perspective) You just look a little self conscious.



Right there is everything about looks.  Attitude has more to do with it than anything else.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Well take away the limitations of out optics (including the eyes not able to see the extremely short wavelength light) we STILL couldn't see (much less photograph) an atom there is nothing there that is all that much bigger than a photon.



Not only that, but electrons, protons and neutrons all have components. Sub-sub atomic partials if you will. Add to that, these partials are so small and their orbit around the nucleus in perspective to their size, so large they can be compared to the orbit of Pluto around the sun. When you think of it in these terms, it's hard to wrap your mind around it. As a matter of fact, few has successfully done so.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Right there is everything about looks.  Attitude has more to do with it than anything else.



Well, you have a diagnosis. Now, for treatment.


----------



## jstuedle

jstuedle said:


> Here you go. The best self portrait I could muster.



See what I have to work with. As Harry Callahan said in Dirty Harry " A man has got to know his limitations!"


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Not only that, but electrons, protons and neutrons all have components. Sub-sub atomic partials if you will. Add to that, these partials are so small and their orbit around the nucleus in perspective to their size, so large they can be compared to the orbit of Pluto around the sun. When you think of it in these terms, it's hard to wrap your mind around it. As a matter of fact, few has successfully done so.



Heck forget about all that all the particles in the atom are themselves both waves and particles (at the same time) just like light is.  Now lets all pass the acid so we can understand this better.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> See what I have to work with. As Harry Callahan said in Dirty Harry " A man has got to know his limitations!"



If you're going to post a dog and say that you're ugly because you look like said dog... At least post an ugly dog.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Heck forget about all that all the particles in the atom are themselves both waves and particles (at the same time) just like light is.  Now lets all pass the acid so we can understand this better.



To attempt to understand this concept, you need to throw out everything you think you understand about solid material structures. To think hardened steel, or carbide, a very dense and hard material is made of atoms that are mostly space. WOW! That's deep!


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> If you're going to post a dog and say that you're ugly because you look like said dog... At least post an ugly dog.



That made me chuckle out loud. Glad Cathy is still at work. If she heard that she would KNOW I'm loose a few nuts and bolts.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> To attempt to understand this concept, you need to throw out everything you think you understand about solid material structures. To think hardened steel, or carbide, a very dense and hard material is made of atoms that are mostly space. WOW! That's deep!



Think of this one your car is a wave...  I can even calculate it's frequency.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Think of this one your car is a wave...  I can even calculate it's frequency.



All of it's rotating parts have there own frequency. All electrical have there own. And I'm sure it's static parts do as well, but I've never measured them. I have measured the rotating and electronic signature of a jet engine at speed before.


----------



## monkeykoder

Okay bedtime.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> All of it's rotating parts have there own frequency. All electrical have there own. And I'm sure it's static parts do as well, but I've never measured them. I have measured the rotating and electronic signature of a jet engine at speed before.



Deeper than that the whole damned thing IS A WAVE.  YOU ARE A WAVE.  ANYTHING THAT HAS MASS HAS A FREQUENCY *brain kerplody*


----------



## jstuedle

> All of it's rotating parts have there own frequency. All electrical have there own. And I'm sure it's static parts do as well, but I've never measured them. I have measured the rotating and electronic signature of a jet engine at speed before.



We could tell when a component was about to fail, and what component it was. Very cool stuff in the test cells at mach 2.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Okay bedtime.


Yea, I need to leave in about 15 min. Later.


----------



## monkeykoder

Now that there is fun stuff.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Now that there is fun stuff.



Yea, that was fun. But, that is back when we had an active military test and development program. That was all gutted in the Clinton admin.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Huh?


 

I was saying I agree when you said that these two guys were being too hard on themselves....

Not that you were a dawg...

lol


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Yea, look around the world. Look at what has been threatened against us. Dirty Bombs in our big cities, MRSA, the new AIDS, all kinds of crap. I won't go into politics, but right there is a bunch of stuff that scares the hell out of me. It goes on and on. Women I will never figure out, but scary? No, just confusing.


 
What the crap is MRSA ??? And we have a new AIDS virus?! I had no idea.





monkeykoder said:


> Probably didn't miss much but the main catalyst of the conversation is gone...


 

I think someone missed me!:mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

>


 

Ok there Dustin, you think you are ugly? We need to talk... 
I don't see any reason as to why you couldn't get a girl... The way you talk about yourself I kept picturing a guy like Steve Erkle... lol
All you need is a manicure job.. Shave, put your hair in a ponytail, or cut it.. But even as you are now, a girl would be lucky to even talk to you.. All you need is some confidence....

THAT GOES FOR YOU TOO BATTOU!!!!!
You two are selling youselves short! And not giving yourselves credit.


----------



## ScottS

HOLY FRIGGIN CRAP!!! I was gone for a few hours and theres like 5 more pages that i had to read to catch up!!

Damn!


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> HOLY FRIGGIN CRAP!!! I was gone for a few hours and theres like 5 more pages that i had to read to catch up!!
> 
> Damn!


 

Yeah we took off after you left...


----------



## Big Bully

And the last page or so, went WAAAYYY over my head..


Ok you guys want girls, you can't talk about that stuff.


----------



## ScottS

Well, the good news is that because i slept, I did really good on my finals today!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Well get over it.. Girls aren't that scary.


 
Well... some are... 

I really just got over that whole, Girls are scary thing. Its a lot better on the other side guys! Join me!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> And the last page or so, went WAAAYYY over my head..
> 
> 
> Ok you guys want girls, you can't talk about that stuff.


 
Yea girls are not into the whole... get down on yourslef thing.


----------



## ScottS

Post count +1


----------



## Big Bully

Congrats on the test Scott!!!

I have to go sign up for classes and hopefully figure out if I can get finacial aid...


----------



## Big Bully

Wow, I am signed up for 6 whole credits... I have to find a way to drive up to the main school and take more classes... But that costs MONEY!! :x
And diesel isn't cheap!


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm unless I can take some online classes, next semester will be fun.... NOT
Filled with some serious math! 
Calculus,
Business statistics
Accounting

I haven't even started that semester and the numbers are already swirling around in my head!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm I must be addicted to posting becaues I am still posting even though no one is talking back...


----------



## Big Bully

A tribute to post count +1 lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Post count +3


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Post count +3


 

Lol...


----------



## Big Bully

Ya know this thread shows true dedication, and addiction.. to something.. I swear this thread should be enlisted in the TPF hall of fame!!


----------



## monkeykoder

for(int x; x<1000000000; x++)
{
   postcount+=x;
}


----------



## Big Bully

History is being made people with this thread.. And we all are contributors!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> for(int x; x<1000000000; x++)
> {
> postcount+=x;
> }


 


Ok so yea you lost me... lol


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Ya know this thread shows true dedication, and addiction.. to something.. I swear this thread should be enlisted in the TPF hall of fame!!


 
Yea there are some people who are just addicted to this thread. :meh:

I think were up there with the ban game thread, and the no word game thread....Sad? maybe....entertaining YES!


----------



## monkeykoder

If that actually ran my postcount would go through the roof....


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Ok so yea you lost me... lol


 
Yea me too....


----------



## monkeykoder

Add computer programming to my list of interests.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> If that actually ran my postcount would go through the roof....


 
I thought it was some kind of scrip... Yea the next time a mod saw your postcount and realized that it was over a million, i think they would know somethings up.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Yea there are some people who are just addicted to this thread. :meh:
> 
> I think were up there with the ban game thread, and the no word game thread....Sad? maybe....entertaining YES!


 

Oh man.. and I was thinking we were way above any other thread...


GET ON THE BALL PEOPLE!


----------



## monkeykoder

It wouldn't actually work it is just a fragment of code...  I'm pretty sure all quasi-decent forum software is going to be guarding against php and sql injection past that you're getting into some serious hacking to up your postcount...  I might as well just post it up.


----------



## monkeykoder

I know at least 2 pages of the ban the person above you game is just me and Scott...


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> I thought it was some kind of scrip... Yea the next time a mod saw your postcount and realized that it was over a million, i think they would know somethings up.


 

Hahaha yeah no kidding...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I know at least 2 pages of the ban the person above you game is just me and Scott...


 

Hahaha... Thats funny... I haven't even looked at that thread


----------



## monkeykoder

I really do need to get back to studying coding/hacking.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I really do need to get back to studying coding/hacking.


 

hahaha thats funny, I knew a kid in H.S. that thought he was all that when it came to hacking...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah that happens people think that running a program that breaks into a computer is hacking.  Frankly unless you're writing some serious code and finding the exploits yourself you're not a hacker and that takes more experience than I'll ever have.  But it does give me an excuse to have 7 computers running in my room.


----------



## monkeykoder

We need to get posting if we want to catch up to the word association thread they're at 33k replies.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I know at least 2 pages of the ban the person above you game is just me and Scott...


 
Haha John as a few in there too. Haha


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah that happens people think that running a program that breaks into a computer is hacking. Frankly unless you're writing some serious code and finding the exploits yourself you're not a hacker and that takes more experience than I'll ever have. But it does give me an excuse to have 7 computers running in my room.


 


Yeah this was back in the 90's so yeah he thought he was big stuff... I can still remember the email account he used to have.. lmao


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> We need to get posting if we want to catch up to the word association thread they're at 33k replies.


 

Oh my, I have a feeling that the next few days in this thread are going to be insane!


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Haha John as a few in there too. Haha



Telling us to quit hogging the thread...


----------



## monkeykoder

Come on we're probably not even keeping up with that thread right now we need to get posting


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Telling us to quit hogging the thread...


Not at all!


----------



## monkeykoder

That was kinda amusing my postcount is going through the roof just because of this thread...


----------



## ScottS

Haha tell me about it... I only have like 350 posts in here, so im still posting some good "smart" things.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah no kidding... My postcount has seriously spiked since joining this thread...


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> History is being made people with this thread.. And we all are contributors!



Yea, contributors to lost server storage space!


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> What the crap is MRSA ??? And we have a new AIDS virus?! I had no idea.



A aint-biotic resistant (read nothing works against it) skin eating bacteria. Used to only be found in hospitals but now found in San Fran and Boston in there communities where they have high concentrations of gay men and IV druggies. It has been shown to now be spread by sexual contact. This method of transmission is what is new.


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> Well, the good news is that because i slept, I did really good on my finals today!



Congrats Scott, great news!


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> for(int x; x<1000000000; x++)
> {
> postcount+=x;
> }



Oh no! Don't get him started folks!


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> Haha John as a few in there too. Haha



Yea, a couple.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> A aint-biotic resistant (read nothing works against it) skin eating bacteria. Used to only be found in hospitals but now found in San Fran and Boston in there communities where they have high concentrations of gay men and IV druggies. It has been shown to now be spread by sexual contact. This method of transmission is what is new.


 

Wow I didn't hear about that one.. I knew that there was an antibiotic resistant pneumonia but not aids.!


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Congrats Scott, great news!


Haha thanks... 

Dont think I didnt notice that you post a bunch of times to get your point across


----------



## Big Bully

I have two... I am workin on it... lol


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> And the last page or so, went WAAAYYY over my head..
> 
> 
> Ok you guys want girls, you can't talk about that stuff.



At least we wait 'till the "boring girl" left the room. Give us a point for courtesy.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I have two... I am workin on it... lol


Two what?


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> At least we wait 'till the "boring girl" left the room. Give us a point for courtesy.


Thats true....


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Two what?


 

Ok now 3 posts on the ban thread


----------



## monkeykoder

Boring girl she keeps this thread interesting who else am i going to harass about nudie pictures


----------



## Big Bully

"The boring girl?!" 

Oh that hurts...


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Boring girl she keeps this thread interesting who else am i going to harass about nudie pictures


 
Who else is going to post nudie pictures?! 

Yes very interesting


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Wow I didn't hear about that one.. I knew that there was an antibiotic resistant pneumonia but not aids.!



MRSA is a bacteria, AIDS is a virus. Aids is in your blood, MRSA is flesh eating.  It's called the new aids because we are finding it can't be fought and is spread by casual sex. But really two very different problems.


----------



## ScottS

the terms, flesh eating, and sex should NEVER be used in the same sentence...


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Boring girl she keeps this thread interesting who else am i going to harass about nudie pictures



You do have a point. And that point is we need to help you in the social skills arena.


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> the terms, flesh eating, and sex should NEVER be used in the same sentence...




Scary, ain't it?


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Scary, ain't it?


 
Makes me cringe....


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> Makes me cringe....




Remember when your mamma told you "you keep play'in with that thang and it'll fall off?" Well, time to pay the piper.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> You do have a point. And that point is we need to help you in the social skills arena.



I guess now that she has posted some I can't really harass her about it but I don't see how that is affected by my social skills.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I guess now that she has posted some I can't really harass her about it but I don't see how that is affected by my social skills.



I was referring to helping you with your one on one's.


----------



## Big Bully

LOL Hey I try to keep things interesting...







Egyptian outfit


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> LOL Hey I try to keep things interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian outfit



There you go MK, that should help. Helped me.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh good gracious...
lol


----------



## Big Bully

I had to prove it wasn't indecent or inappropriate.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> I was referring to helping you with your one on one's.



Nudie shots are out of my league at this exact moment but I AM going to be working on getting some models so I can work on my skills.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Nudie shots are out of my league at this exact moment but I AM going to be working on getting some models so I can work on my skills.




That's not a nudie shot! Just occasionally bringing the topic back around to it's base subject, photography.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Nudie shots are out of my league at this exact moment but I AM going to be working on getting some models so I can work on my skills.


 

I am soo glad I could be an inspiration to you.. lol


----------



## ScottS

Hmm I see the red X....


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Hmm I see the red X....


 

Damn I deleted the pic too quick... Hold on..


----------



## ScottS

PM?


----------



## Big Bully

I can still see the pic on the last page.. why can't you?


----------



## jstuedle

As can I...... hum.


----------



## ScottS

I can now, IDK why i couldn't before.  

Definitely keeping thing interesting


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I can still see it quite nice by the way.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> I can now, IDK why i couldn't before.
> 
> Definitely keeping thing interesting


 

K good now I can delete the photo! I have family looking at my photobucket and I would hate to have to explain that photo... lol


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah I can still see it quite nice by the way.


 
:blushing: Thanks... I worked REALLY hard to get this way...


----------



## monkeykoder

You should get a separate flickr account.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> You should get a separate flickr account.


Haha yea. Thats why i got a flickr


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> You should get a separate flickr account.


 

Kev has one but I don't really know how to work it...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> :blushing: Thanks... I worked REALLY hard to get this way...


 
I get the feeling that your not talking about the photo.


----------



## monkeykoder

How would I go about approaching someone I would want to model for me?


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> I get the feeling that your not talking about the photo.


I'm talking about getting thin after having my second kid..


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> :blushing: Thanks... I worked REALLY hard to get this way...



Your work has obviously paid off


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> How would I go about approaching someone I would want to model for me?


 

If you find a good candidate then start talking to them, and if nessecary (sp?) compliment them on a feature and ask them if they have ever thought about modeling.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Your work has obviously paid off


 

LOL Thanks


----------



## monkeykoder

Anything in particular to look for that might indicate she might be willing?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Anything in particular to look for that might indicate she might be willing?


 
A smile and her saying yes, is a REALLY good sign.


----------



## monkeykoder




----------



## Big Bully

Gotta go for now... Be back later... Back over to the college...


----------



## monkeykoder

See ya.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> I'm talking about getting thin after having my second kid..



Gee, I walk away for a sec. to get a turkey sandwich and you make me feel all guilty and stuff. (he he not really, past the point of trying to impress)


----------



## monkeykoder

She's gone now we can talk about physics...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> A smile and her saying yes, is a REALLY good sign.


 
Haha... yea i would guess so!


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> She's gone now we can talk about physics...



From physical, to frisky, to physics. Humm, the mind is a strange thing is it not?


----------



## monkeykoder

Physical?? Frisky?? PHYSICS!!!!


----------



## jstuedle

The thread has taken those twists and turns in the last page or so.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> The thread has taken those twists and turns in the last page or so.


 
Getting frisky requires physics... I dont know what they are, but im sure there are some laws... Haha 

and yes, this thread is a mountain road.


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> is a mountain road.



And where's the photo?


----------



## monkeykoder

What I find interesting is life in general to someone who has a limited knowledge of physics seems to violate the law of entropy.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> And where's the photo?


 
I dont want to leave the forum to find one, resize it, and post it online... I would miss to much!


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> What I find interesting is life in general to someone who has a limited knowledge of physics seems to violate the law of entropy.


I dont even know what that means!


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> What I find interesting is life in general to someone who has a limited knowledge of physics seems to violate the law of entropy.




Why would this surprise you? Are not entropy one of the defining principals of physics? How could we define state change without the theory of entropy? How could we discuss internal combustion or in my background, jet engine thermodynamics? 


Life in general? Is there such a thing?


----------



## ScottS

too many questions!


----------



## monkeykoder

Law of Entropy as explained in high school physics:  all systems tend toward disorder.
Law of Entropy as explained in college physics:  all CLOSED systems tend toward disorder.


----------



## monkeykoder

It doesn't surprise me I just find it interesting that so many people believe that it states that life doesn't seem to follow it.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Law of Entropy as explained in high school physics:  all systems tend toward disorder.
> Law of Entropy as explained in college physics:  all CLOSED systems tend toward disorder.



Is the human body not a closed system? How is it different than say a simple engine? Fuel in, waste heat and exhaust out, confusion all about.


----------



## ScottS

Im over my head... so im going to watch...


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Is the human body not a closed system? How is it different than say a simple engine? Fuel in, waste heat and exhaust out, confusion all about.



As a matter of fact no the human body is not a closed system.  A closed system is one that is not affected by anything outside of itself.


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> Im over my head... so im going to watch...



Lets tone it down a bit so Scott can play.


----------



## ScottS

Thats ok, Im learnin!


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> As a matter of fact no the human body is not a closed system.  A closed system is one that is not affected by anything outside of itself.




In thermodynamics, engines are in fact considered closed systems. A true volatile closed system would result in more energy released than input.


----------



## monkeykoder

What subject would Scott like to play in?  Physics is kinda a dry subject unless you're really into it and the area we should be discussing in here is a subject I know quite a bit less about than the dryer less interesting Modern Physics junk.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> In thermodynamics, engines are in fact considered closed systems. A true volatile closed system would result in more energy released than input.



What type of engine are we talking about here?  If I'm not mistaken the heat source and cold source of a heat engine are considered a part of the engine itself therefore making it a closed system but it has been 2+ years since my basic thermodynamics class.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> What type of engine are we talking about here?  If I'm not mistaken the heat source and cold source of a heat engine are considered a part of the engine itself therefore making it a closed system but it has been 2+ years since my basic thermodynamics class.



Internal combustion, like the human engine, fuel in, waste heat and exhaust out. Just the human engine is much more efficient.


----------



## jstuedle

I don't want to post a responce to Scott in the banned thread, victory is soooooo sweet. I'd like to savor it another sec. or so.


----------



## monkeykoder

If it were true that that was considered a closed system it WOULD violate the law of entropy (at least for the first 18-20 years).  However if you consider the WHOLE system including the fuel source and where the waste goes to you will see no violation of Entropy.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> I don't want to post a responce to Scott in the banned thread, victory is soooooo sweet. I'd like to savor it another sec. or so.


 

Hmmm Banned for crossing threads...


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> If it were true that that was considered a closed system it WOULD violate the law of entropy (at least for the first 18-20 years).  However if you consider the WHOLE system including the fuel source and where the waste goes to you will see no violation of Entropy.



Where does it say a closed system is unstable from moment of inception? Over the life of the system, all laws of entropy are met when considering the human engine. And, IMHO the human body is an exception to many scientific rules. We may clone it, but we can't manufacture it. We have studied it for centuries and still don't understand it. As the human brain studies the human brain, the more we find we don't know. What other physical thing can change itself based on physical input, environment, and perceptions of it's environment including relationships? 

Funny how this has arrived full circle, isn't it?


----------



## monkeykoder

Humans are an interesting topic in general just about any "living" system we talk about changes in response to it's environment.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Humans are an interesting topic in general just about any "living" system we talk about changes in response to it's environment.



Life is captivating. After going through all my health issues and a couple transplants, my outlook and concept of life have been permanently altered. With several near death experiences behind me, all concepts of God, man, the physical and emotional have been altered in my mind. No need to debate the spiritual here. I know what I know. I feel what I feel. And what I knew and felt before are not the same as now. To each his/her own, my mind won't be changed. 

I have fun debating as we have, but in all honesty those teachings and concepts from school are long ago and far, far away and mean nothing to me in my life today. I still enjoy the stimulus though, it's fun.


----------



## monkeykoder

Most of what I've learned in school is utter rubbish true but rubbish and inapplicable to any situation I find myself in.  Life is where it is all at and where all our learning should be done.


----------



## monkeykoder

We need our catalyst back things are going too slow we'll never catch the word association thread at this rate


----------



## ScottS

I dont know what to say... Im dumb? Hahah 


And addicted to photography.


----------



## monkeykoder

2 years of college physics and a real interest in it does wonders...


----------



## leaving0hio

monkeykoder said:


> for(int x; x<1000000000; x++)
> {
> postcount+=x;
> }



Oh Yeah?

$x = 1;
while($x == 1)
{
  $postcount += 1;
}


----------



## monkeykoder

EWWWWW PERL...  We don't need an infinite loop here... We just want to up our postcount to something really large.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Most of what I've learned in school is utter rubbish true but rubbish and inapplicable to any situation I find myself in.  Life is where it is all at and where all our learning should be done.



I must say you are several steps ahead of the normal life cycle compared to most college students. I don't know how many kids I taught after they graduated from school with masters in mechanical engineering to screw in a light bulb. College ME grads are great scientists but have not practical application common sense. But they were top of there class. They knew everything, just ask them.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> I must say you are several steps ahead of the normal life cycle compared to most college students. I don't know how many kids I taught after they graduated from school with masters in mechanical engineering to screw in a light bulb. College ME grads are great scientists but have not practical application common sense. But they were top of there class. They knew everything, just ask them.



Theoretically possible and practical are almost NEVER the same thing...  I do lack real world experience in a lot of ways but at least I know it.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Theoretically possible and practical are almost NEVER the same thing...  I do lack real world experience in a lot of ways but at least I know it.




As I said, several steps ahead. At least your not closed minded.


----------



## monkeykoder

I once saw a really disturbing bumper sticker "An open mind is like a fortress with it's gates unbarred".


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I once saw a really disturbing bumper sticker "An open mind is like a fortress with it's gates unbarred".


Well thats dumb!


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I once saw a really disturbing bumper sticker "An open mind is like a fortress with it's gates unbarred".



Cute, but contestable.


----------



## monkeykoder

I saw this really interesting discussion of optics in a webcomic...  http://xkcd.com/283/


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Cute, but contestable.



Many times in my life I've come across things that challenge my views on life.  It is those times that either open your mind or close it for good.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I saw this really interesting discussion of optics in a webcomic... http://xkcd.com/283/


 
100 More to go!!!:er:


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I saw this really interesting discussion of optics in a webcomic...  http://xkcd.com/283/



There you go! Raindrops, that the ticket!


----------



## monkeykoder

I'll be there by the end of the day... So what is my prize:greenpbl:


----------



## ScottS

Seen my sig lately?


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Many times in my life I've come across things that challenge my views on life.  It is those times that either open your mind or close it for good.



Mental facilities are full of those who have closed there minds for good. We use so little of our minds capacity, why would anyone keep a closed mind.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> There you go! Raindrops, that the ticket!



I wonder what kind of images you would get if you took a sheet of glass sprinkled it with water and used it as a lens (the rest of the sheet being flat therefore giving a virtual image).


----------



## jstuedle

What, no comments on the raindrops M/K?


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Seen my sig lately?



Yes why else would I tease you about it?


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> What, no comments on the raindrops M/K?



Was I supposed to?  Rain is good for one thing and one thing only...  I'll let you all figure out what that thing is.


----------



## ScottS

Ass......


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Ass......



You could at least call me a Jackass there is no doubt as to my sex while with my looks I guess you COULD think I was a donkey...


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Was I supposed to?  Rain is good for one thing and one thing only...  I'll let you all figure out what that thing is.



But the comic got a convo started with a member of the opposite sex. See how easy it is! Nooooo problemo.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> You could at least call me a Jackass there is no doubt as to my sex while with my looks I guess you COULD think I was a donkey...



Putting yourself down just gets you two steps back. Think positive, at least take a step forward.


----------



## monkeykoder

http://xkcd.com/222/ This one accurately describes my skills with small talk...


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> You could at least call me a Jackass there is no doubt as to my sex while with my looks I guess you COULD think I was a donkey...


 

I would never think that! Although, I do think that you need to start a self portrait thread.( one step foreward )


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Putting yourself down just gets you two steps back. Think positive, at least take a step forward.



I don't exactly worry about my looks.  I do however find it terrifically amusing to do wordplay (Ass being a donkey, Jackass being a male donkey).


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> I would never think that! Although, I do think that you need to start a self portrait thread.( one step foreward )



I did I even posted the link to it in here as well as the picture that was in the thread.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I don't exactly worry about my looks. I do however find it terrifically amusing to do wordplay (Ass being a donkey, Jackass being a male donkey).


Hehe clever!


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I did I even posted the link to it in here as well as the picture that was in the thread.


WHAAA!


----------



## monkeykoder

I've also heard you should never order a burrito for lunch in Spain they just look at you funny (I guess knowing you're American they might know what you mean).


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> WHAAA!



As a matter of fact I've started 2 self portrait threads...  Both the pictures sucked but I'm getting better.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I've also heard you should never order a burrito for lunch in Spain they just look at you funny (I guess knowing you're American they might know what you mean).



Is burrito not Mexican? Why would the Spanish have a clue?


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> As a matter of fact I've started 2 self portrait threads...  Both the pictures sucked but I'm getting better.



We all know the third time is a charm, right?


----------



## monkeykoder

Burrito has a different meaning in Spain than in Mexico.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> We all know the third time is a charm, right?



Haircut shave and someone to take the photograph (and decent lighting somewhere) and I'll be trying again.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Haircut shave and someone to take the photograph (and decent lighting somewhere) and I'll be trying again.



Tripod and self timer?


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Tripod and self timer?



That is what I have been doing.  I always seem to look uncomfortable.  I also need much better lighting my apartment is dark at the best of times.  Maybe I just need to pick up a flash.  The one I have isn't safe for my DSLR so it has to stick with the FM10 and the Mamiya.


----------



## jstuedle

Wow, this is a record I believe. Over a half hour and no posts. Leave sleeping dogs lie?


----------



## ScottS

Nope....wanna talk about guns? Haha!!

JK


----------



## jstuedle

OK, you first. (this time)


----------



## ScottS

I have a 30-06 rifle.  Im a bit of a hunter.


----------



## ScottS

Oh yea and a little .22 revolver. Whole lot of good that will do agaist a bear, ( thats what its for ) but i carry it whenever i go hunting


----------



## jstuedle

What model? I've always wanted a M1 Garand. Good ole thumb buster. Then again, I would like a AR-15 too. No rifle hunting in our state except black powder so I don't really have a use for them. That never stopped me before.


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> Oh yea and a little .22 revolver. Whole lot of good that will do agaist a bear, ( thats what its for ) but i carry it whenever i go hunting



Better off to drop and curl up in a ball and not make the big fur ball mad. Unless it's a Grizzly, then run like hell.


----------



## jstuedle

For a carry side arm in the brush I take a S&W model 25-5 N frame in .45 long Colt.


----------



## ScottS

I have Model 779 i believe. It was my grandpas and he gave it to me. 

M1 grands are really unique, and have a pretty cool history behind them too.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Better off to drop and curl up in a ball and not make the big fur ball mad. Unless it's a Grizzly, then run like hell.


 
Hahaha


----------



## usayit

M1 Garand ... love em...

I've been wanting one just to have for a long time now.  The history and it brings back memories of ROTC drill.


----------



## ScottS

I like your 1200mm and your camera bag Usayit..


----------



## jstuedle

usayit said:


> M1 Garand ... love em...
> 
> I've been wanting one just to have for a long time now.  The history and it brings back memories of ROTC drill.



Yea, I keep wanting to spend a grand or so on a Garand. But every time I think seriously about is, Nikon comes out with something I just gotta have. Priorities you know.


----------



## jstuedle

M14 would be cool, but hard to license. Needs a class 3.


----------



## monkeykoder

Man and the only gun I have is a 30-40 Craig.


----------



## jstuedle

The 30-40 is cool. Outstanding piece of it's time.


----------



## monkeykoder

Truthfully it hasn't been fired since I got it from my grandma it is kinda sad.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Getting frisky requires physics... I dont know what they are, but im sure there are some laws... Haha
> 
> and yes, this thread is a mountain road.


 
It isn't physics it is chemistry!

Oh sure I leave and you guys get boring on me...


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> It isn't physics it is chemistry!
> 
> Oh sure I leave and you guys get boring on me...



You want us to start getting frisky again???


----------



## jstuedle

Ok, I'll watch.


----------



## monkeykoder

Your whippy guy looks angry I don't know how you could be angry with a whip in your hands...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> You want us to start getting frisky again???


 

Hey thats always fun.. Ya might learn something.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Your whippy guy looks angry I don't know how you could be angry with a whip in your hands...


 

Me either.. Whips are fun..


----------



## monkeykoder

Hrmm whips + handcuffs...


----------



## jstuedle

I'm watching!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Hrmm whips + handcuffs...


 

Sign me up..lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I really can't think of much else to say.


----------



## monkeykoder

This is really making me want to find a woman that would actually try the whips+handcuffs thing instead of just talk about it.


----------



## Big Bully

> jstuedleI'm watching!


 
So John you are our resident voyeur huh...


----------



## monkeykoder

Damn motivation 2 weeks before I'll see any women.


----------



## ScottS

Hmm Whips...ouch?


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> So John you are our resident voyeur huh...




Yup!   I'm married, what else am I gonna do?  :study: or :coffee:


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Damn motivation 2 weeks before I'll see any women.



Why, you in jail? (no, you'd get plenty of attention there)


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> This is really making me want to find a woman that would actually try the whips+handcuffs thing instead of just talk about it.


 

I haven't tried handcuffs yet, but i have wrist and leg restraints which are fun. and I have a mini whip that is also a good time.. lol


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> This is really making me want to find a woman that would actually try the whips+handcuffs thing instead of just talk about it.




No No No, you got it all wrong. They want *you* to have the chains and handcuffs on.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Yup!  I'm married, what else am I gonna do? :study: or :coffee:


 

I'm married too.. and I get lots of action.


----------



## jstuedle

Wait a few decades.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> No No No, you got it all wrong. They want *you* to have the chains and handcuffs on.


 

HAHaha it works both ways.. But yeah... tying someone up is SOOOOO much fun!


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Wait a few decades.


 

I am married to someone who is as addicted to sex as I am.. And we tend to keep it interesting... :mrgreen:


If you know what I mean... lol


----------



## Big Bully

MEG SCORES!!! 

I must be good if I can make all three of you guys speechless!!!


----------



## Big Bully

I swear I am the top poster in this thread.. I have 522!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I am married to someone who is as addicted to sex as I am.. And we tend to keep it interesting... :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> If you know what I mean... lol



Ahhh to find a woman as interested in it as I am would be a task...  One I'm fully hoping to accomplish...  Whatever works to keep us going will happen.


----------



## Big Bully

I hope you do.. I have plenty of guy friends who would kill to be in Kev's (my husband) shoes. All their wives, are slowly backing off, or haven't given it to them in MONTHS!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

I can't wait until school starts and there are women around.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I hope you do.. I have plenty of guy friends who would kill to be in Kev's (my husband) shoes. All their wives, are slowly backing off, or haven't given it to them in MONTHS!!!



I couldn't do it I guess that is why porn is still around though it isn't exactly made for us young bucks...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I couldn't do it I guess that is why porn is still around though it isn't exactly made for us young bucks...


 

I don't get it either.. I know Kev would get really grouchy and would eventually leave me if I didn't put out... And besides I get pretty grouchy too.. lmao..


----------



## monkeykoder

Got any other fun to try ideas?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Got any other fun to try ideas?


 

Hmm... go to a nudist resort


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I don't get it either.. I know Kev would get really grouchy and would eventually leave me if I didn't put out... And besides I get pretty grouchy too.. lmao..



Society seems to think sex is a bad thing...  Which is part of why I think our country is in such bad shape.  The hippies had one thing right make love not war.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Hmm... go to a nudist resort



Could be fun but for some reason I don't think that would be a good place to try to FIND action which is where I'm at right now.


----------



## Big Bully

I agree. I think in all actuality, if we had more nudist resorts and beaches in the US we wouldn't be such a sex crazed society. And we would find that the human body is beautiful, and that just being naked doesn't always mean sex.


----------



## Antithesis

Mayonnaise?


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I agree. I think in all actuality, if we had more nudist resorts and beaches in the US we wouldn't be such a sex crazed society. And we would find that the human body is beautiful, and that just being naked doesn't always mean sex.



Someday the human race will realize that the human body is a beautiful thing an artwork that should be cherished and what do we do with art?  We show it off we display it so others can appreciate it too.


----------



## ScottS

I just dont know why being naked is such a taboo.... many cultures dont even have clothes...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Could be fun but for some reason I don't think that would be a good place to try to FIND action which is where I'm at right now.


 

Hmm there is always online dating, swinger sites... lots of stuff

And once you find the GF you can go to a nudist resort, or like a place like sea mountain resort..


----------



## Antithesis

monkeykoder said:


> Someday the human race will realize that the human body is a beautiful thing an artwork that should be cherished and what do we do with art?  We show it off we display it so others can appreciate it too.



*cough* nudes *cough*. I think we need to descandalize sex and recognize the importance of it rather than call it "naughty".


----------



## ScottS

Antithesis said:


> Mayonnaise?


 
Whipped cream?


----------



## monkeykoder

Antithesis said:


> *cough* nudes *cough*. I think we need to descandalize sex and recognize the importance of it rather than call it "naughty".



Are you saying SOMEONE in this thread needs to post some nudes again?


----------



## Antithesis

ScottS said:


> Whipped cream?



Ensalada de huevos?


----------



## Antithesis

monkeykoder said:


> Are you saying SOMEONE in this thread needs to post some nudes again?



Again?? :meh:


----------



## Antithesis

I call shenanigans!


----------



## monkeykoder

Antithesis said:


> Ensalada de huevos?



So mayonnaise  right?  (or egg salad?)


----------



## Antithesis

Something like that. I'm not sure what's in egg salad, besides delicious.


----------



## monkeykoder

Ummm I'm not exactly sure either but I think it is eggs relish and cayenne pepper.


----------



## Antithesis

There's else something in there. And it's paprika, not cayenne pepper, lol.


----------



## monkeykoder

Anyways I hear whipped cream is only good for nipples... Honey might be fun though.


----------



## monkeykoder

Antithesis said:


> There's else something in there. And it's paprika, not cayenne pepper, lol.



My mom always used cayenne instead...  Pepper Salt?


----------



## Antithesis

I can't confirm or deny that. My girlfriend is "traditional"


----------



## Antithesis

monkeykoder said:


> My mom always used cayenne instead...  Pepper Salt?



Must've been spicy. Cayenne packs a wicked punch.


----------



## monkeykoder

Antithesis said:


> Must've been spicy. Cayenne packs a wicked punch.



Only for wusses my friend.  Cayenne pepper is added to everything in my house...


----------



## monkeykoder

Come on Meg you're slacking


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess I'm the one that is slacking I only have 481 posts in this thread.


----------



## monkeykoder

You know this thread is getting close to being as addictive as photography...


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess it is up to me to keep this thread going.


----------



## monkeykoder

Isn't talking to yourself a sign of insanity?


----------



## ScottS

Meg is taking some special photos for us.. haha 


Ill chime in every once in awhile


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Isn't talking to yourself a sign of insanity?


 
Only on a forum


----------



## monkeykoder

You know as well as I do she is either getting some or taking care of the kids...  Sadly probably the second one.


----------



## ScottS

Poor girl.


----------



## monkeykoder

I need to catch up to her in here anyway.


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Poor girl.



Kids are the best pain in the butt in the world.


----------



## Big Bully

Haha Whipped cream now you are speaking my language.. I love playing with food...

I once did something fun with a banana....


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> You know as well as I do she is either getting some or taking care of the kids... Sadly probably the second one.


 

OOOh I wish I was getting some... I was actually on the phone to my hubby and trying to find his wire strippers so he can plug in his laptop at work..


----------



## monkeykoder

Bananas are kinda cliche I guess it could still be fun for you though.  So many things to try no girlfriend to do them with


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Kids are the best pain in the butt in the world.


 

Kids are in the living room singing Popeye the sailor man at the top of their lungs.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> OOOh I wish I was getting some... I was actually on the phone to my hubby and trying to find his wire strippers so he can plug in his laptop at work..



So that is what they're calling it these days


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Bananas are kinda cliche I guess it could still be fun for you though. So many things to try no girlfriend to do them with


 

Cliche huh... You just gotta know what to do with the banana!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Kids are in the living room singing Popeye the sailor man at the top of their lungs.. lol



At least it isn't the fourth time through shrek in the same MORNING.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Cliche huh... You just gotta know what to do with the banana!!!:mrgreen:



Are you going to enlighten us I could sure use the enlightenment.


----------



## Big Bully

Antithesis said:


> Again?? :meh:


 

They weren't completely nude photo's... 


Guys stop giving the poor guy the wrong impression.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> They weren't completely nude photo's...
> 
> 
> Guys stop giving the poor guy the wrong impression.. lol



So when are you going to get to it?:greenpbl:


----------



## ScottS

Heck i just want to meet a girl that is onto photography, and has some sort of substance... not all this fake high school ****....


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Are you going to enlighten us I could sure use the enlightenment.


 

Do I have to do everything around here...? 

Someone has to have some sort of an imagination!
Can anyone guess?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> So when are you going to get to it?:greenpbl:


 

Uuuuuh.... What are we talking about... lmao


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Heck i just want to meet a girl that is onto photography, and has some sort of substance... not all this fake high school ****....



College will probably be your savior.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Heck i just want to meet a girl that is onto photography, and has some sort of substance... not all this fake high school ****....


 

Wait until you get out of high school, then people are almost real.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Do I have to do everything around here...?
> 
> Someone has to have some sort of an imagination!
> Can anyone guess?



I can think of a couple uses for a banana but all of them are cliche.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I can think of a couple uses for a banana but all of them are cliche.


 

Do tell then..


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Uuuuuh.... What are we talking about... lmao



You know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Do tell then..



Well there are two holes to put one in other than that I'm at a loss.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> You know exactly what I'm talking about.


 

I can't ruin Anti yet...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Well there are two holes to put one in other than that I'm at a loss.


 

Wow take all the fun out of it... 

It is sooo much better when you are discriptive, and actually finish the senerio.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I can't ruin Anti yet...



Ruin him???  You mean expose him to real art???


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Wow take all the fun out of it...
> 
> It is sooo much better when you are discriptive, and actually finish the senerio.



Okay I can think of one other scenario but I don't think your husband would like it too much.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Ruin him??? You mean expose him to real art???


 

Real art as opposed to....... what? Drawings, cartoons?

You guys are making me out to be a porn star lmao!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Okay I can think of one other scenario but I don't think your husband would like it too much.


 

lol it would break if you did that... Either that or it would become mush.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Wow take all the fun out of it...
> 
> It is sooo much better when you are discriptive, and actually finish the senerio.



Heck telling the whole story ruins it for everyone else they don't get to imagine what it COULD be because they know.  Just like getting a girl naked for the first time you should take your time like unwrapping the best present ever savor the moment.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Real art as opposed to....... what? Drawings, cartoons?
> 
> You guys are making me out to be a porn star lmao!



Real art as OPPOSED to porn.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Real art as OPPOSED to porn.


 


Ahhh I getchya!


----------



## monkeykoder

Tell me when I'm about 2 miles past too far...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Heck telling the whole story ruins it for everyone else they don't get to imagine what it COULD be because they know. Just like getting a girl naked for the first time you should take your time like unwrapping the best present ever savor the moment.


 

Hey it is in the details that makes it fun though...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Tell me when I'm about 2 miles past too far...


 

Ok.. ready...... go


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Hey it is in the details that makes it fun though...



I'm sure everyone here is capable of filling in the details themselves probably more interestingly than I could.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Tell me when I'm about 2 miles past too far...


 

If you are way off then I will spill the beans.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Ok.. ready...... go



I figured I was close if not already there.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I'm sure everyone here is capable of filling in the details themselves probably more interestingly than I could.


 

A good imagination is what keeps the sex life healthy! So, ya gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I figured I was close if not already there.


 

You had the basics...

So do you just want me to tell you.


----------



## monkeykoder

I have the imagination just not the words...  I have had no complaints so far even given the fact that I have virtually NO experience.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> You had the basics...
> 
> So do you just want me to tell you.



If you want to.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I have the imagination just not the words... I have had no complaints so far even given the fact that I have virtually NO experience.


 
Your not the only one...


----------



## monkeykoder

It would be easier if you just posted pictures... (just kidding that really wouldn't fit on this forum)


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Your not the only one...



They tell me I'm good but that IS what they HAVE to say.


----------



## monkeykoder

How come I get the feeling that we could get banned for this thread if a mod ever read this far?


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> They tell me I'm good but that IS what they HAVE to say.


Well they dont HAVE to, but any nice girl would....

although, if i totally suck at it, i kind of want to know.... that way i can get better. you know?


----------



## monkeykoder

So Meg left us again eh?


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> How come I get the feeling that we could get banned for this thread if a mod ever read this far?


 
Haha i think they stay away from this thread.


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Well they dont HAVE to, but any nice girl would....
> 
> although, if i totally suck at it, i kind of want to know.... that way i can get better. you know?



That is what I told em...  I'm pretty darned sure they liked most of what I tried which says something about what is going on in their minds...


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Haha i think they stay away from this thread.



It is almost 40 pages long...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> It would be easier if you just posted pictures... (just kidding that really wouldn't fit on this forum)


 
Yeah... that aint gonna happen...



monkeykoder said:


> They tell me I'm good but that IS what they HAVE to say.


Well the girl would know, she IS on the receiving end of the deal!



monkeykoder said:


> So Meg left us again eh?


 
Nope just looking for electrical stuff, and making dinner, trying to get the kids ready for bed, and talking on the phone and instant messanger to two different people.. lol


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> It is almost 40 pages long...


 

I have 64 pages 30 posts to a page.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Yeah... that aint gonna happen...
> 
> 
> Well the girl would know, she IS on the receiving end of the deal!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just looking for electrical stuff, and making dinner, trying to get the kids ready for bed, and talking on the phone and instant messanger to two different people.. lol



She might not know but would she tell the truth?  #1 probably not #2 maybe.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I have 64 pages 30 posts to a page.



I'm sticking to 50 posts per page.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> That is what I told em... I'm pretty darned sure they liked most of what I tried which says something about what is going on in their minds...


 
The moment you know whats going on inside their heads is the day you have it all wrong 

But tell me this, if a girl asked you how she was, and it was really horrible, even if she said to be totally honest, I would still be nice and tell her she was good.  then, next time.. if there is one, I would subtly give hints... 

But in reality, I have NO idea... at all


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> The moment you know whats going on inside their heads is the day you have it all wrong
> 
> But tell me this, if a girl asked you how she was, and it was really horrible, even if she said to be totally honest, I would still be nice and tell her she was good.  then, next time.. if there is one, I would subtly give hints...
> 
> But in reality, I have NO idea... at all



I just plain would say I don't have enough experience to know I need some more experience how about we go back to the bedroom and try again.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I just plain would say I don't have enough experience to know I need some more experience how about we go back to the bedroom and try again.


 

Hahah i like that idea!


----------



## monkeykoder

Hey I'm 22 and obviously quite horny or I wouldn't have a kid right now.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> The moment you know whats going on inside their heads is the day you have it all wrong
> 
> But tell me this, if a girl asked you how she was, and it was really horrible, even if she said to be totally honest, I would still be nice and tell her she was good. then, next time.. if there is one, I would subtly give hints...
> 
> But in reality, I have NO idea... at all


 
You need to be honest, but use tact.. But if you honestly don't know enough to have a good idea on how she could improve... then don't give out details... An easy way to avoid a bad situation, and hurt feelings, is to say, I think we both need a little work.. 



monkeykoder said:


> I just plain would say I don't have enough experience to know I need some more experience how about we go back to the bedroom and try again.


Good one!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> You need to be honest, but use tact.. But if you honestly don't know enough to have a good idea on how she could improve... then don't give out details... An easy way to avoid a bad situation, and hurt feelings, is to say, I think we both need a little work..
> 
> 
> Good one!



What can I say experience would probably solve her problem too...  I just hope I can get one that knows that she is supposed to do something too and not just make the right noises I work hard to make her happy she should do the same for me.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Hey I'm 22 and obviously quite horny or I wouldn't have a kid right now.


 

Haha, thats funny... You don't have to be horny to have a kid.. It only takes once.. lol


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> You need to be honest, but use tact.. But if you honestly don't know enough to have a good idea on how she could improve... then don't give out details... An easy way to avoid a bad situation, and hurt feelings, is to say, *I think we both need a little work..*


 
Then you go back into the bedroom. :thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> What can I say experience would probably solve her problem too... I just hope I can get one that knows that she is supposed to do something too and not just make the right noises I work hard to make her happy she should do the same for me.


 

That is why you suggest different positions.. In which she has to do the work...
Very beneficial to BOTH parties.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Haha, thats funny... You don't have to be horny to have a kid.. *It only takes once..* lol


 
And thats why you have to be carefull!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Haha, thats funny... You don't have to be horny to have a kid.. It only takes once.. lol



The first time (my first time) was the time that did it...  The 1-2 times a day for the next couple of months sealed the deal.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> That is why you suggest different positions.. In which she has to do the work...
> Very beneficial to BOTH parties.



#1 refused (a very small part of the reason we're not still together but still part) #2 well she had her own problems and it was best we broke up (sex is an integral part of my brain she didn't believe in sex before marriage) I probably should have just left her alone once I figured out she really meant it.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> And thats why you have to be carefull!!


 

Condoms and birth control don't always work my friend.

My sister got pregnant with condoms, birth control AND got pregnant with an IUD!
4 times...


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Condoms and birth control don't always work my friend.
> 
> My sister got pregnant with condoms, birth control AND got pregnant with an IUD!
> 4 times...



That is quite a feat IUDs have like a 99.99% success rate (measured by number of women using it divided by number that get pregnant using it.  It is the #1 most effective device known for birth control too bad they decided it was unsafe.  (I think it even has a better success rate than a woman getting her tubes tied).


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Condoms and birth control don't always work my friend.
> 
> My sister got pregnant with condoms, birth control AND got pregnant with an IUD!
> 4 times...


 
Which is why, in the end, having sex is making babies, and no matter what you do you have to be ready for the possibility of a baby...

Honestly it terrifies me, and that's why I haven't actually gone all the way... :/


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> #1 refused (a very small part of the reason we're not still together but still part) #2 well she had her own problems and it was best we broke up (sex is an integral part of my brain she didn't believe in sex before marriage) I probably should have just left her alone once I figured out she really meant it.


 

There is nothing wrong with girls that believe in no sex before marriage. They view it as special and not something to be handed out like popcorn.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> There is nothing wrong with girls that believe in no sex before marriage. They view it as special and not something to be handed out like popcorn.



I agree with that I also believe that I'm not exactly capable of waiting that long...  Heck I'm even okay with waiting months a year maybe 2 but after a point it gets ridiculous.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> That is quite a feat IUDs have like a 99.99% success rate (measured by number of women using it divided by number that get pregnant using it. It is the #1 most effective device known for birth control too bad they decided it was unsafe. (I think it even has a better success rate than a woman getting her tubes tied).


 
It is actually 99.2%. I don't see why it isn't safe... I have one, but I think i have gotten prego with it twice just lost both of the babies, before I really knew I was pregnant. 



ScottS said:


> Which is why, in the end, having sex is making babies, and no matter what you do you have to be ready for the possibility of a baby...
> 
> Honestly it terrifies me, and that's why I haven't actually gone all the way... :/


 
There is nothing wrong with that... Sex is a BIG deal. And a big responsibility. If you aren't ready.. Don't push it.


----------



## ScottS

It is special..


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I agree with that I also believe that I'm not exactly capable of waiting that long... Heck I'm even okay with waiting months a year maybe 2 but after a point it gets ridiculous.


 

Well if you are dating THAT long, commit or get out of the pool. If she wanted to have sex after marriage, then she should have committed to you.
And second, of course you can... It is all about will power.


----------



## Phazan

Hmmm, not sure how everyone got on the topic of sex, but I'm not gonna read a million pages back to find out!

I decided I am going to pop in and out (Non sexually of course...ew) in this conversation...I can't keep up with all you!

So...that's my contribution for today.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> It is special..


 

You are right!


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> Hmmm, not sure how everyone got on the topic of sex, but I'm not gonna read a million pages back to find out!
> 
> I decided I am going to pop in and out (Non sexually of course...ew) in this conversation...I can't keep up with all you!
> 
> So...that's my contribution for today.


 

We got on the topic of sex, because of pics that are no longer there.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> It is actually 99.2%. I don't see why it isn't safe... I have one, but I think i have gotten prego with it twice just lost both of the babies, before I really knew I was pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with that... Sex is a BIG deal. And a big responsibility. If you aren't ready.. Don't push it.



It has something to do with the fact that you can lose track of it up in there...  And what it does it keeps a pregnancy from sticking...  I agree with sex being a big deal I almost wish I would have understood that before #1 pushed me into it.  It is worth waiting for fun but not exactly the best thing since sliced bread unless both of you are into it an committed to eachother.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Well if you are dating THAT long, commit or get out of the pool. If she wanted to have sex after marriage, then she should have committed to you.
> And second, of course you can... It is all about will power.



We had been engaged for the last 6 months of that time then she decided to go off with another guy.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> We got on the topic of sex, because of pics that are no longer there.. lol



You know you never did explain about the banana PM?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> It has something to do with the fact that you can lose track of it up in there... And what it does it keeps a pregnancy from sticking... I agree with sex being a big deal I almost wish I would have understood that before #1 pushed me into it. It is worth waiting for fun but not exactly the best thing since sliced bread unless both of you are into it an committed to eachother.


 
Yep, it keeps it from sticking. Which sucks if you think about it. But I don't want anymore kids, and I was too young to get my tubes tied, so this is what I had to do...
You are right, sex can suck if you aren't committed to each other. And being pushed into it, is no way to have it either.



monkeykoder said:


> We had been engaged for the last 6 months of that time then she decided to go off with another guy.


 
Damn that sucks... Sorry.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> You know you never did explain about the banana PM?


 

Don't worry... I will.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Yep, it keeps it from sticking. Which sucks if you think about it. But I don't want anymore kids, and I was too young to get my tubes tied, so this is what I had to do...
> You are right, sex can suck if you aren't committed to each other. And being pushed into it, is no way to have it either.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that sucks... Sorry.



Human sexuality was one of my general ed classes...  First girl I ever had sex with basically jumped into my bed (second girlfriend ever) (me thinks girl in bed could be fun) I plans on a little messing around she insists on sex I already horny not thinky straight.

And it really sucks I still love her and I thought we were friends at the very least she basically dropped that too.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Human sexuality was one of my general ed classes... First girl I ever had sex with basically jumped into my bed (second girlfriend ever) (me thinks girl in bed could be fun) I plans on a little messing around she insists on sex I already horny *not thinky straight*.
> 
> And it really sucks I still love her and I thought we were friends at the very least she basically dropped that too.


 

Something sure was....

Damn.. Girls can be cruel I will totally admit that!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Something sure was....
> 
> Damn.. Girls can be cruel I will totally admit that!



She said she got off twice that first time... I say she lies.

#2 I'm glad we broke up I now see all the things I didn't see about her when I was IN love with her now I just love her.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> She said she got off twice that first time... I say she lies.
> 
> #2 I'm glad we broke up I now see all the things I didn't see about her when I was IN love with her now I just love her.


 
They say love is blind for a DAMN good reason... You have to be blind to even fall for someone else, so you can truely begin to love them so then all their faults dont' bother you so bad.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> They say love is blind for a DAMN good reason... You have to be blind to even fall for someone else, so you can truely begin to love them so then all their faults dont' bother you so bad.



I loved her before we even started dating she was there for me for some bad times I had during High School (my brother died my freshman year).  She never REALLY had feelings for me she is still in the looking around stage and I've been ready to settle down since I believed the kid was mine (there was some doubt...  I wasn't exactly the only guy within a 1 month stretch of time).


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Something sure was....
> 
> Damn.. Girls can be cruel I will totally admit that!


 
Why yes, yes they can!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I loved her before we even started dating she was there for me for some bad times I had during High School (my brother died my freshman year). She never REALLY had feelings for me she is still in the looking around stage and I've been ready to settle down since I believed the kid was mine (there was some doubt... I wasn't exactly the only guy within a 1 month stretch of time).


 

So is he yours?

Some girls are always looking for that something better, even though it could be standing right in front of her.


----------



## Big Bully

I have never understood some girls. And how they could be so cruel, I always wished that Karma would come and bite them on the ass.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> So is he yours?
> 
> Some girls are always looking for that something better, even though it could be standing right in front of her.



Oh yeah I was kinda stupid about it and took 6 months before I was willing to find out (you can hate me for it it is okay).

She wasn't looking for better and still isn't.  She won't be able to settle down until she has sex (I've known her for close to 10 years) I hate to say it but she really does need it.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Oh yeah I was kinda stupid about it and took 6 months before I was willing to find out (you can hate me for it it is okay).
> 
> She wasn't looking for better and still isn't. She won't be able to settle down until she has sex (I've known her for close to 10 years) I hate to say it but she really does need it.


 

Why would I hate you for finding out for sure?! 

Well when the girl gets an STD she will calm down REAL quick..


----------



## Big Bully

Gotta give Kev food.. Be back later.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I have never understood some girls. And how they could be so cruel, I always wished that Karma would come and bite them on the ass.


 
Karma... will getcha!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Why would I hate you for finding out for sure?!
> 
> Well when the girl gets an STD she will calm down REAL quick..



She'll never figure out what her problem is or why she is unhappy with all the guys she dates.  She refuses to see it about herself and I feel sorry for her.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> She'll never figure out what her problem is or why she is unhappy with all the guys she dates. She refuses to see it about herself and I feel sorry for her.


Thats just too bad...


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Thats just too bad...



That is a woman I really wish I didn't love.  I'd be married to her right now if she could realize what she wanted and what she had.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> THAT GOES FOR YOU TOO BATTOU!!!!!
> You two are selling youselves short! And not giving yourselves credit.



I claim average, wich really sucks when I come from a beautiful family like mine, I am the ugly one there is no two ways about it. My older sister (a grandmother BTW) has teenage boys oogling her at the store and gets carded for cigerettes and beer all the time. At the rate I am goin by the time I am her age, I'm gonna be fat and bald and grey (whatever is left) with dentures 

On top of that I spent all my best skirt chasen years in jouvie wich really sucked, four years of experiance totally barred.


But enough about that, where the hell has this convo gone since that post was made a hundred pages ago.


----------



## ScottS

It has gone MANY places... many..


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> I claim average, wich really sucks when I come from a beautiful family like mine, I am the ugly one there is no two ways about it. My older sister (a grandmother BTW) has teenage boys oogling her at the store and gets carded for cigerettes and beer all the time. At the rate I am goin by the time I am her age, I'm gonna be fat and bald and grey (whatever is left) with dentures
> 
> On top of that I spent all my best skirt chasen years in jouvie wich really sucked, four years of experiance totally barred.
> 
> 
> But enough about that, where the hell has this convo gone since that post was made a hundred pages ago.



Sex and me complaining about my love life.


----------



## monkeykoder

And Meg still hasn't explained about the banana.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> And Meg still hasn't explained about the banana.


Im a little curious about that too... I figured the things you mentiond, but i think she knows something more....


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Im a little curious about that too... I figured the things you mentiond, but i think she knows something more....



She did say it was something she had DONE.


----------



## jstuedle

Gee, I've missed a lot. I ran out of popcorn a loooooooong time ago.


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> I claim average, wich really sucks when I come from a beautiful family like mine, I am the ugly one there is no two ways about it. My older sister (a grandmother BTW) has teenage boys oogling her at the store and gets carded for cigerettes and beer all the time. At the rate I am goin by the time I am her age, I'm gonna be fat and bald and grey (whatever is left) with dentures
> 
> On top of that I spent all my best skirt chasen years in jouvie wich really sucked, four years of experiance totally barred.
> 
> 
> But enough about that, where the hell has this convo gone since that post was made a hundred pages ago.



I was amazed she didn't run the instant I posted that pic of myself   (Kidding)


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Gee, I've missed a lot. I ran out of popcorn a loooooooong time ago.



Nothing interesting.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> She did say it was something she had DONE.


Knowing something doesnt always mean that you have done it....


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Nothing interesting.



And the convo included whipped cream and bananas? Are we making a Banana split? Or is something else being split that I don't know about?


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Knowing something doesnt always mean that you have done it....



Well the post that started this discussion was that she had DONE something with the banana.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> And the convo included whipped cream and bananas? Are we making a Banana split? Or is something else being split that I don't know about?


 
No wasnt a banana split....:no smile:


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> And the convo included whipped cream and bananas? Are we making a Banana split? Or is something else being split that I don't know about?



I included honey too (one ex wanted to use cheese wizz can you say EWWWWWW!!! The STENCH...)


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> No wasnt a banana split....:no smile:



Though the banana may have been used to split SOMETHING...


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> She did say it was something she had DONE.


OH, I thought it read.... DIDNT.... haha my bad...


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I included honey too (one ex wanted to use cheese wizz can you say EWWWWWW!!! The STENCH...)


uke:


----------



## monkeykoder

Yep your bad.


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> uke:



I told her honey would work better...


----------



## jstuedle

Choc. syrup, Mmmmmm


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Choc. syrup, Mmmmmm



Sounds like it would work.


----------



## jstuedle

It does. (don't tell our kids)


----------



## monkeykoder

Can I have an e-mail address for your kids so I can make SURE not to tell them


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I told her honey would work better...


Mmmmmm Honey


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Can I have an e-mail address for your kids so I can make SURE not to tell them


Haha nice


----------



## monkeykoder

There are many places honey can go and still taste so good.


----------



## monkeykoder

Don't ever find yourself with a girl that likes cheese wizz they're trouble.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> There are many places honey can go and still taste so good.


 
mmmm Im sure! that and chocolate syrup...mmmm


Haha


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Don't ever find yourself with a girl that likes cheese wizz they're trouble.


Ill be sure to watch out...

Oh and welcome to the 1k club! how was your prize?


----------



## monkeykoder

Damn now I'm motivated.


----------



## monkeykoder

Wow how long ago did that happen (hey look at my prize) *TPF Junkie!*


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Damn now I'm motivated.


For what now?


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Can I have an e-mail address for your kids so I can make SURE not to tell them



Sure, coming right up!


----------



## ScottS

Haha Junkie.... Go figure... addict... haha


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> For what now?



I'm off to find something to use handcuffs whips and honey on...  (just 2 more weeks till school starts )


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> For what now?



Nothing good I'm sure.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Sure, coming right up!



I hear you like to harass your son..


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I'm off to find something to use handcuffs whips and honey on... (just 2 more weeks till school starts )


GOOD LUCK BUDDY!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Haha Junkie.... Go figure... addict... haha



It is the perfect prize considering where all my posts are...


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> GOOD LUCK BUDDY!!!



I'll need all the luck I can get to find one that is into the same things I am...  (math geek chicks get MASSIVE bonus points photography only lots and lots.)


----------



## jstuedle

Well, go out, enjoy life and let it happen. Typing about it won't make it happen.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I'll need all the luck I can get to find one that is into the same things I am... (math geek chicks get MASSIVE bonus points photography only lots and lots.)


 

Photography girl is what i want to find... But that doesnt mean i wont go for a girl who doenst do photos, but as long as she supports it.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Well, go out, enjoy life and let it happen. Typing about it won't make it happen.


 
It wont?

 kidding of course!


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Well, go out, enjoy life and let it happen. Typing about it won't make it happen.



2 weeks till school starts.  That is the only place I know of to meet women.


----------



## jstuedle

No clubs, no eateries, no bowling alleys, nothing in a school town?


----------



## jstuedle

Library?


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> No clubs, no eateries, no bowling alleys, nothing in a school town?



Sacramento isn't exactly a school town...  The clubs exist but I can't stand the "music" they play (rap makes me very angry not good for picking up chicks).


----------



## monkeykoder

Maybe I could go back by Sierra College I need to harass my old boss there for a Scottish ale recipe anyway...


----------



## jstuedle

There has to be other clubs around. We have Country music and classic rock clubs that aren't too rowdy. Just look in the outskirts of town. And you don't have to drink if you don't like, have a diet coke and say you are the DD.


----------



## ScottS

Like John said, Library?

look for the girl with the math book.


----------



## monkeykoder

Library is downtown something about downtown drives me crazy now that I can't just walk down there.  I live like 1/2-1 mile away from campus now the outskirts of town are non-existant Sacramento really extends from Davis to Rocklin about a 30 mile stretch.


----------



## monkeykoder

Screw excuses I'll figure something out as soon as Meg explains about the banana hehehe.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Screw excuses I'll figure something out as soon as Meg explains about the banana hehehe.


 
haha!:er:


----------



## monkeykoder

Scary thought #10 todays posting started almost 400 posts ago.


----------



## ScottS

Wow.... You know i thought this thread would calm down by now... but hey... What do i know!


----------



## monkeykoder

I still look forward to this thread nobody that posts in it is exactly bothered by most of what I say.


----------



## jstuedle

Brother, I'm not bothered in the least by what you post. I just wish we lived closer so I could help you more than on the stupid net. I think it would be great to meet and go out and have some fun. Even if I'm likely older than your father. Cathy and I party now more than we ever did when the kids were home.


----------



## jstuedle

And a lot of times the kids party with us.


----------



## ScottS

Well I think were one of the few that can keep up with it.


----------



## jstuedle

They think it's great fun to try and make there mother drunk. I think she can drink a battleship to sinking.


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> Well I think were one of the few that can keep up with it.




Or have even attempted to.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Brother, I'm not bothered in the least by what you post. I just wish we lived closer so I could help you more than on the stupid net. I think it would be great to meet and go out and have some fun. Even if I'm likely older than your father. Cathy and I party now more than we ever did when the kids were home.


 

WHOO PARTY.... I get the feeling that your pretty damn cool. + you shoot Nikon!


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> They think it's great fun to try and make there mother drunk. I think she can drink a battleship to sinking.


 

Haha wow!


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Brother, I'm not bothered in the least by what you post. I just wish we lived closer so I could help you more than on the stupid net. I think it would be great to meet and go out and have some fun. Even if I'm likely older than your father. Cathy and I party now more than we ever did when the kids were home.



I've never been the kind to party...  You may be a LITTLE bit older than my dad... I'm the youngest.


----------



## Battou

I am going to give up on reading all the responces again......


But I do have a question about my Photophielia.....


Is it wrong to look for cameras in Porn?


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm feeling happy off of a 22oz bottle of my most recent brewing experiment (amber ale) I can only stomach some of the higher quality alcohols after drinking WAY too much cheap vodka and everclear...  Jaggermeister was my first experience drinking (it is MUCH MUCH MUCH worse coming back up than it is going down)  I've never been the kind to party...


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> I am going to give up on reading all the responces again......
> 
> 
> But I do have a question about my Photophielia.....
> 
> 
> Is it wrong to look for cameras in Porn?



The real question is are you going to find a camera worth looking at in porn?


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> I am going to give up on reading all the responces again......
> 
> 
> But I do have a question about my Photophielia.....
> 
> 
> Is it wrong to look for cameras in Porn?


 

I dont think so.... but i havent actually found anything good...


----------



## jstuedle

Battou said:


> I am going to give up on reading all the responces again......
> 
> 
> But I do have a question about my Photophielia.....
> 
> 
> Is it wrong to look for cameras in Porn?



I find myself looking at the catchlights to figure out the lighting used and it's modifier and position.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> I find myself looking at the catchlights to figure out the lighting used and it's modifier and position.



And then you realize it is overhead cheap florescent lighting and are greatly disappointed?


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I'm feeling happy off of a 22oz bottle of my most recent brewing experiment (amber ale) I can only stomach some of the higher quality alcohols after drinking WAY too much cheap vodka and everclear...  Jaggermeister was my first experience drinking (it is MUCH MUCH MUCH worse coming back up than it is going down)  I've never been the kind to party...



My son drinks Jagger until he is pucking sick and stupid. I don't drink, but that is the fun of it. Being the only sober person in a bar full of silly drunks. We usually are shooting a band, so Cathy doesn't ever get drunk, but don't attempt to match her 151 & coke 1 for 1. You will go down.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> My son drinks Jagger until he is pucking sick and stupid. I don't drink, but that is the fun of it. Being the only sober person in a bar full of silly drunks. We usually are shooting a band, so Cathy doesn't ever get drunk, but don't attempt to match her 151 & coke 1 for 1. You will go down.



The idea of drinking like that makes me want to vomit...  Of course most of my drinking was done at a good friends house and his then finance (now wife) used to always try and get me and him to do stuff....


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> The idea of drinking like that makes me want to vomit...  Of course most of my drinking was done at a good friends house and his then finance (now wife) used to always try and get me and him to do stuff....



You two together? Or individually?


----------



## jstuedle

(BTW, she's back.)


----------



## monkeykoder

Me and my friend...  I wouldn't have been bothered if she wanted to play around with me (I still would have politely declined...) but yeah not into the gay thing.


----------



## jstuedle

I think I'll be turning in a little early tonight. Gotta an eye doc's appointment later. Might be around for a little.


----------



## monkeykoder

I was just browsing the personals ads on craigslist (kind of a hobby of mine) and saw an ad that I wasn't interested in what was offered but wanted to send her something complementing the fact that the picture wasn't taken with a cell-phone camera and out of focus not only that there was decent lighting and you could tell what she looked like from the picture without being able to see her face (casual encounters section)...  Probably a fake pic but who really cares.


----------



## jstuedle

Goffer it! I mean go for it!


----------



## monkeykoder

Noooo don't quiet down thread I'm not going to be gettin any sleep until at least 3-4 o'clock in the morning!!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Howdy boys!! I'm back!!




monkeykoder said:


> That is a woman I really wish I didn't love. I'd be married to her right now if she could realize what she wanted and what she had.


 
Like I said before some girls are really stupid. 



monkeykoder said:


> She did say it was something she had DONE.


 
Yes it is something I have DONE! And rather enjoyed!!!




Battou said:


> I claim average, wich really sucks when I come from a beautiful family like mine, I am the ugly one there is no two ways about it. My older sister (a grandmother BTW) has teenage boys oogling her at the store and gets carded for cigerettes and beer all the time. At the rate I am goin by the time I am her age, I'm gonna be fat and bald and grey (whatever is left) with dentures
> 
> On top of that I spent all my best skirt chasen years in jouvie wich really sucked, four years of experiance totally barred.
> 
> 
> But enough about that, where the hell has this convo gone since that post was made a hundred pages ago.


 

Now I'm curious, what did ya do?!




ScottS said:


> mmmm Im sure! that and chocolate syrup...mmmm
> 
> 
> Haha


Very Sticky!!!


jstuedle said:


> (BTW, she's back.)


Is that a threat, or are you warning everyone?! lol


----------



## monkeykoder

No thread I don't want to talk to myself...


----------



## monkeykoder

I assume he meant that postcount is going to skyrocket again...


----------



## monkeykoder

P.S. DON'T EVER USE CHEESE WIZ!!!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Ok so you want to know about the banana... huh!


Ok here it goes.. It is really fun, John, Cathy would REALLY like this!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> P.S. DON'T EVER USE CHEESE WIZ!!!!!


 

I don't plan on it... lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Please do enlighten us... (I assume you just ate it)


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Please do enlighten us... (I assume you just ate it)


 

I'm typing it as I type this.!


----------



## monkeykoder

:greenpbl: <--- that little pink thing does wonders for your sex life.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Please do enlighten us... (I assume you just ate it)


 

Haha... Im sure..

oh and becoming sticky would merely be an excuse to take a shower together...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> :greenpbl: <--- that little pink thing does wonders for your sex life.


 

Lol I yes it does!!


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> :greenpbl: <--- that little pink thing does wonders for your sex life.


Only if you know how to use it...:er:


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Haha... Im sure..
> 
> oh and becoming sticky would merely be an excuse to take a shower together...


 

Yes yes, and showers are ALWAYS fun!


----------



## monkeykoder

Together showers are fun but sex in a stand up shower can be difficult...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Together showers are fun but sex in a stand up shower can be difficult...


 

NOT! You just have to know how to position yourself!


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Only if you know how to use it...:er:



First of all don't be afraid of using it second remember it can go anywhere (don't date girls that don't take regular showers and you can get them screaming by licking some choice places...)


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> First of all don't be afraid of using it second remember it can go anywhere (don't date girls that don't take regular showers and you can get them screaming by licking some choice places...)


 

Hygine is important


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> NOT! You just have to know how to position yourself!



My experiences were rather unsatisfactory.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Hygine is important



Especially for what I'm talking about.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> My experiences were rather unsatisfactory.


 

Mine was awesome! It was the same night I got pregnant with my first kid... We did it like 5 times that night!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Especially for what I'm talking about.


 

 I know exactly what you are talking about and agree.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Mine was awesome! It was the same night I got pregnant with my first kid... We did it like 5 times that night!



Well I know face to face didn't work but then again I had someone who wasn't all that fun...


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about and agree.



Do you agree with the effectiveness?


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about and agree.


 

Hygiene is important to me, and honestly gross girls, gross me out.  haha 

I think i know what your talking about... but not sure... PM?


----------



## monkeykoder

Well there are two holes down there both of them like the tongue...


----------



## Big Bully

Ok First, you want to make sure you pick a banana that is still slightly green, due to the fact that they are more firm.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Well I know face to face didn't work but then again I had someone who wasn't all that fun...


 
I have done both and I am a big fan of both.. The guy just has to crouch down a bit and the girl positions herself against the corner and places her foot on a wall... Nice...



monkeykoder said:


> Do you agree with the effectiveness?


Hell yeah!


ScottS said:


> Hygiene is important to me, and honestly gross girls, gross me out.  haha
> 
> I think i know what your talking about... but not sure... PM?


Oral


monkeykoder said:


> Well there are two holes down there both of them like the tongue...


Yes yes they do!


----------



## Big Bully

Ya know the banana senerio might just make some really cool closeup black and white photos...


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Well there are two holes down there both of them like the tongue...


 
Thats what i was thinkin.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Ya know the banana senerio might just make some really cool closeup black and white photos...


 
Im pretty sure i agree.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Ya know the banana senerio might just make some really cool closeup black and white photos...



Yeah no need to mention pics you'll never post...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Ok First, you want to make sure you pick a banana that is still slightly green, due to the fact that they are more firm.


 

...wow!


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Im pretty sure i agree.


 

Ha ha you are already visualising that!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Ha ha you are already visualising that!


 
Can you blame me?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah no need to mention pics you'll never post...


 

I have to get Kev to take the pics... first


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I have done both and I am a big fan of both.. The guy just has to crouch down a bit and the girl positions herself against the corner and places her foot on a wall... Nice...
> 
> 
> Hell yeah!
> 
> Oral
> 
> Yes yes they do!



You don't happen to have a twin sister that is single and a lot like you do you?


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> ...wow!


 

Now do you believe me when I say I have tried it!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I have to get Kev to take the pics... first


Kev is a lucky dude!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> You don't happen to have a twin sister that is single and a lot like you do you?


 

I have a twin sister, but she is married has three kids and is about a 180 from me.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Now do you believe me when I say I have tried it!


Yup!


----------



## monkeykoder

I'll have to say the front hole tastes quite interesting and I can't imagine banana and that tasting good together...  The back hole of course would be off limits for the banana thing due to e-coli...


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Kev is a lucky dude!


 

He hears that a lot... lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> He hears that a lot... lol



Seriously there are girls out there that are more boring that rosy palm and her five friends I would kill to have one that was anywhere near as interested in sex as I am.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I'll have to say the front hole tastes quite interesting and I can't imagine banana and that tasting good together... The back hole of course would be off limits for the banana thing due to e-coli...


 

It's not too bad actually... I wouldn't do it on a daily basis.. but not too bad..


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I'll have to say the front hole tastes quite interesting and I can't imagine banana and that tasting good together... The back hole of course would be off limits for the banana thing due to e-coli...


....yea....


----------



## Big Bully

We are a rare breed, but they are out there... I promise!


----------



## monkeykoder

I really need to get my butt in gear and start finding me a woman.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> We are a rare breed, but they are out there... I promise!


 

Haha the needle in the haystack?


----------



## Big Bully

Ehh not that hard.. But, they are out there.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> We are a rare breed, but they are out there... I promise!



If I can't find one I'll do my best to corrupt one of the more straight laced ones...  I just hope I can build up the skills to do that.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> If I can't find one I'll do my best to corrupt one of the more straight laced ones... I just hope I can build up the skills to do that.


 

If you will help me in math, I will help you with a girl!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> If you will help me in math, I will help you with a girl!



I'd promise you an A if you succeeded (and I'd do my damnedest to produce).


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I'd promise you an A if you succeeded (and I'd do my damnedest to produce).


 

I am as good at talking with girls, as I am talking with guys.


----------



## monkeykoder

Got any questions yet?


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I really need to get my butt in gear



After reading the above..........


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> We are a rare breed, but they are out there... I promise!





Yup, see em by the boat load every weekend.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> After reading the above..........



No straight man could read that without an intense urge to find himself someone to try it out with.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> After reading the above..........


 

Yeah John what do you think?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> No straight man could read that without an intense urge to find himself someone to try it out with.


 

Its fun I promise!!


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Yeah John what do you think?



Been there, done that, bought the Tee shirt and go'in back on the next scheduled flight. (About 10 min.)


----------



## monkeykoder

Just the possibility of a woman out there that would actually have FUN having sex is good enough for me to want to be out searching.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Its fun I promise!!



Yup! leaving on the next jet plane!


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Been there, done that, bought the Tee shirt and go'in back on the next scheduled flight. (About 10 min.)


 
Does your shirt say 'i had fun with banana's in costa rica'?


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Been there, done that, bought the Tee shirt and go'in back on the next scheduled flight. (About 10 min.)


 

I would be interested in hearing your stories!!!!!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Just the possibility of a woman out there that would actually have FUN having sex is good enough for me to want to be out searching.


 

I'm happy I could inspire you.


----------



## ScottS

Im sure he has some good ones.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Does your shirt say 'i had fun with banana's in costa rica'?


 


Hahahaha That is awesome!


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> Does your shirt say 'i had fun with banana's in costa rica'?



Come on down! The price is right, lets party!


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Im sure he has some good ones.


 

See I could even learn something!! I need to WOW Kev!!! lol


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Come on down! The price is right, lets party!


 

Hell yeah! Thats awesome!


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Come on down! The price is right, lets party!


 

Did Bob Barker move down to costa rica?


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> See I could even learn something!! I need to WOW Kev!!! lol


 

Ever hear of the radio show called 'loveline'?


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Ever hear of the radio show called 'loveline'?


 

Yes I loved that show!


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> Did Bob Barker move down to costa rica?



No, but I've been accused of being the B.B. of S.E. Indiana. I think I look a little better though, no much, but a little. (he looks preserved in formaldehyde)


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> The real question is are you going to find a camera worth looking at in porn?



Yeah, I'll have to see if I can find it again but I once saved an entire set of fairly mediokre pictures just because they had a good lookin Nikon SLR. but they are on my home computer not this one.



Big Bully said:


> Now I'm curious, what did ya do?!




General mischief sht wich later turned into a felony accusation, and it is pointless to ask that one, I don't discuss it.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> No, but I've been accused of being the B.B. of S.E. Indiana. I think I look a little better though, no much, but a little. (he looks preserved in formaldehyde)


 

HAHA thats funny!


----------



## jstuedle

I'm outa here. I leav'in on a jet plane.......


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Yes I loved that show!


 

You can learn a lot from that show! Im also addicted to that show... too bad it just ended and now that station is playing a bunch of metal-screemo... not a fan of that...


----------



## monkeykoder

Well you've been missing out on all the fun join in.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> No, but I've been accused of being the B.B. of S.E. Indiana. I think I look a little better though, no much, but a little. (he looks preserved in formaldehyde)


 
He really died, and is controlled by the puppet master!


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> I'm outa here. I leav'in on a jet plane.......


 

Oh come on... Tell one story first!


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> I'm outa here. I leav'in on a jet plane.......


 
Where ya goin'?


----------



## monkeykoder

So any other interesting stories Meg?


----------



## Big Bully

BOB BARKER DIED!!!?


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> I'm outa here. I leav'in on a jet plane.......



Banana time?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> So any other interesting stories Meg?


 

I have some but they would freak you out!!!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I have some but they would freak you out!!!


 
Yea.....right....
I dont think you will freak out someone who listens to loveline...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> BOB BARKER DIED!!!?


NONONONONONNON no no no 

Sorry, that was a joke..  a bad one referring to formaldehyde


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Yea.....right....
> I dont think you will freak out someone who listens to loveline...


 

You might get freaked out knowing this type of stuff actually happens. Or that I am just soo good and convincing that I talked someone into doing some of the crazy things.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> NONONONONONNON no no no
> 
> Sorry, that was a joke..  a bad one referring to formaldehyde


 

Phew! I was worried there!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> You might get freaked out knowing this type of stuff actually happens. Or that I am just soo good and convincing that I talked someone into doing some of the crazy things.


 
I've seen a video


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> You might get freaked out knowing this type of stuff actually happens. Or that I am just soo good and convincing that I talked someone into doing some of the crazy things.


 
Umm have you ever seen the infamous "two girls and a cup" video? 

My friend tricked me into watching that... i threw up on the floor...

Try me....


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Phew! I was worried there!


 

Sorry bout' that!


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Umm have you ever seen the infamous "two girls and a cup" video?
> 
> My friend tricked me into watching that... i threw up on the floor...
> 
> Try me....



Two girls and a cup is nothing.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Sorry bout' that!


 

I sent you a pm


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Two girls and a cup is nothing.


 

what the hell is two girls in a cup?


----------



## Big Bully

It is ok.. Just a little freak out session is all.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Two girls cup


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Two girls cup


Yea its really ****ed up... It still gives me nightmares.....


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> what the hell is two girls in a cup?


 
you dont want to know.... well too late...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I sent you a pm


 
And i got it!


----------



## monkeykoder

.


----------



## ScottS

I urked a little in my mouth.... thanks for that.... :thumbdown:


----------



## monkeykoder

Can we have some interesting stories not disgust provoking stories


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> I urked a little in my mouth.... thanks for that.... :thumbdown:



I apologize truce on mentioning TGACesque videos?


----------



## ScottS

Yes.... PLEASE SAVE US!!!


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I apologize truce on mentioning TGACesque videos?


 

Yes Truce!


----------



## monkeykoder

Pinkie swear?


----------



## Big Bully

.


----------



## Big Bully

Talk about fun!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Could be that isn't something I would let just any girl try that is for sure.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Pinkie swear?


Yes, Ill never bring it up again!!! EVER!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

I swear I won't bring up the tons more I was forced to sit down and watch.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> .


I know you like you trucks and all... but that is just plain kinky!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> .


 
I do have to ask though is there any pleasure in that for you or is it just a domination game?


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I swear I won't bring up the tons more I was forced to sit down and watch.


Ok good... Im sorry you had to watch more...


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> I know you like you trucks and all... but that is just plain kinky!


 

Hehe it is just a term...
And I like kinky!!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I do have to ask though is there any pleasure in that for you or is it just a domination game?


 

Tons of pleasure actually!


----------



## monkeykoder

The pleasure end of sex I'm pretty sure I understand well enough that I could get a girl off more often than a lot of guys.  The psychological end is where I start getting confused.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Tons of pleasure actually!



What is it that gives you pleasure out of it?


----------



## monkeykoder

You know I kinda understand sex in the same way I understand photography I understand the technical aspects I can get the photo taken but it lacks that artistic touch that makes it art/real pleasure.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> You know I kinda understand sex in the same way I understand photography I understand the technical aspects I can get the photo taken but it lacks that artistic touch that makes it art/real pleasure.


Nice comparaison!


----------



## monkeykoder

Ahh now to find a girlfriend that will help me practice...  Both arts.


----------



## monkeykoder

Meg are there any little tricks a guy needs to know?  In or out of the bedroom.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Ahh now to find a girlfriend that will help me practice... Both arts.


Finding that girl, would be amazing!

*keeps hopes up because im starting another photography class in a few days and i have no clue who is going to be in that class*

Hope keeps me goin'


----------



## monkeykoder

Yey hope I guess.


----------



## monkeykoder

Seems we've lost our catalyst again.


----------



## ScottS

How disappointing... 
Back the the nerdy stuff?

I was looking in to how to make my own image gallery the other day.... and realised that i was waaayy out of my liege


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I did the same thing I could do it if I wanted to stretch myself a little but then my computer I was setting up as a server crashed.  And I haven't had a completely working spare box in months.


----------



## ScottS

I have various free servers... One being 0moola.com

I think ( if they are still offering ) 500GB and unlimited traffic...

But yea PHP kicks my ass.


----------



## monkeykoder

I was going to go with PERL instead of php but that looks like even more of a pain in the ass.


----------



## monkeykoder

P.S. Meg is still out there she just ditched us...  The video we must not mention must have been too much for her


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Meg are there any little tricks a guy needs to know? In or out of the bedroom.


 

Sorry my damned internet keeps screwing up..

Like what do you want to know..

For starters  you need to have good communication, and I know that is a big thing for you.. But it is important.
Also you need to look for a girl who can be your best friend. Someone you can talk to, share anything with, who you don't get tired of being around.

Kev and I are around each other all the time, and when we aren't around each other we are on the phone to each other..


----------



## ScottS

Yea I looked at that too....Woa! I have a friend that knows all that stuff, and was going to build some scrips for me, but i told him not to worry about it. If i really want a programed gallery, im going to pay for one to be built for me.

And i dont see that for a Loooong time.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> P.S. Meg is still out there she just ditched us... The video we must not mention must have been too much for her


 

Nope just having internet problems.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Yea I looked at that too....Woa! I have a friend that knows all that stuff, and was going to build some scrips for me, but i told him not to worry about it. If i really want a programed gallery, im going to pay for one to be built for me.
> 
> And i dont see that for a Loooong time.


 

What type of gallary are you talking about.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Nope just having internet problems.


( I hate that! )


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Yea I looked at that too....Woa! I have a friend that knows all that stuff, and was going to build some scrips for me, but i told him not to worry about it. If i really want a programed gallery, im going to pay for one to be built for me.
> 
> And i dont see that for a Loooong time.



After your first couple programming languages web-scripting looks like childsplay... The problem with a web gallery or forum of your own is sheer VOLUME of work.  It takes a team to build it and a team to keep it up.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Sorry my damned internet keeps screwing up..
> 
> Like what do you want to know..
> 
> For starters  you need to have good communication, and I know that is a big thing for you.. But it is important.
> Also you need to look for a girl who can be your best friend. Someone you can talk to, share anything with, who you don't get tired of being around.
> 
> Kev and I are around each other all the time, and when we aren't around each other we are on the phone to each other..



I'm pretty darned good about talking to someone I know fairly well it just takes me time to get to know them.  What you describe is exactly what I thought I had with the last girlfriend but I guess it was all one sided .


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> What type of gallary are you talking about.


 
One where I can have an interface ( like flickr ) to upload photos into differernt galleries, and have people buy prints or digital licences from the site....

Like it said, thats a long way off for me.


----------



## monkeykoder

Actually a friend of mine interned at amazon.com doing some of their web work.


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> One where I can have an interface ( like flickr ) to upload photos into differernt galleries, and have people buy prints or digital licences from the site....
> 
> Like it said, thats a long way off for me.



If you can understand that you need a team to work on it and not just you you'll realize it is closer than you think.  I taught myself my first programming language my sophomore year in high school I got bored because I couldn't find any projects to work on and quit.  (Computer Science classes are boring get a math degree instead if you've ever considered it)


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> I was looking in to how to make my own image gallery the other day.... and realised that i was waaayy out of my liege





monkeykoder said:


> Yeah I did the same thing I could do it if I wanted to stretch myself a little but then my computer I was setting up as a server crashed.  And I haven't had a completely working spare box in months.



Ya know....I have been waiving around this flag for an unlimited puplic gallery for a wile now, granted it lacks the charm of personal gallery but it works....


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Actually a friend of mine interned at amazon.com doing some of their web work.


Awesome. They guy i know graduated last year and last i knew he was interning at a government agency writing weapon programs, ( or at least watching and learning. )


----------



## monkeykoder

Did you code it yourself?


----------



## ScottS

Alright folks, got Finals Part II tomorow. SO bedtime for me. 

G'night!


----------



## monkeykoder

Noes I'm still not tired yet...


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Nope just having internet problems.



At least your computer doesn't shut down on you at random intervals.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> One where I can have an interface ( like flickr ) to upload photos into differernt galleries, and have people buy prints or digital licences from the site....
> 
> Like it said, thats a long way off for me.


 


Hmm that almost sounds like what I am planning on doing...


----------



## monkeykoder

So any more interesting stories?  I guess battou isn't here to tell me all about his little photo gallery I'll have to ask him later.


----------



## monkeykoder

I also need to find a friend that is online this late at night to chat with.  None of my AIM buddies are online.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I also need to find a friend that is online this late at night to chat with. None of my AIM buddies are online.


 

Or you just need to go to bed at night. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah to do that I need to deprive myself of sleep for a couple of days I haven't been able to get to sleep before 4 since school got out no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah to do that I need to deprive myself of sleep for a couple of days I haven't been able to get to sleep before 4 since school got out no matter how hard I try.


 

BENEDRYL!!!

Well I need to get myself to sleep.. I have to wake up at 7:30 to get my little boy off to school. Night


----------



## monkeykoder

Night.


----------



## Battou

Battou said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to give up on reading all the responces again......
> 
> 
> But I do have a question about my Photophielia.....
> 
> 
> Is it wrong to look for cameras in Porn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkeykoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to give up on reading all the responces again......
> 
> 
> But I do have a question about my Photophielia.....
> 
> 
> Is it wrong to look for cameras in Porn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The real question is are you going to find a camera worth looking at in porn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll have to see if I can find it again but I once saved an entire set of fairly mediokre pictures just because they had a good lookin Nikon SLR. but they are on my home computer not this one.
Click to expand...


Make that two...I just stumbled onto another one, this one is a Canon



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/other stuffs2/1.jpg


*EDIT* 
Wile looking for the Nikon I saw I have found yet another Canon

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/other stuffs2/5187_2.jpg

I'm not going to put links to any of the nude or sexual activity pics with the cameras and removing the WMs, but .......they're out there


----------



## usayit

usayit said:


> I have much more invested in my cameras than my primary car...
> 
> I am about 4 months from surpassing the value of both my primary car AND my convertible 2 seater toy car....
> 
> I sometimes spend just as much of photo-consumables as my grocery bill....
> 
> I don't state a single brand.. I list Leica, Canon, Pentax, Minolta, and on occasion Polaroid... when asked what I shoot with.
> 
> I have a bag full of undeveloped, exposed film...
> 
> I have several gigs with of digital photos I haven't even looked at yet...
> 
> I sometimes cycle the shutter on some of my older cameras to hear and feel workmanship....
> 
> I rarely leave the house without a camera....
> 
> I flip camera equipment to make a few $$ on the side to feed my habit....
> 
> I passed up a chance to buy a early 90s Porsche to buy yet another camera....
> 
> I get pissed off when my job requires me to go into the office and miss 2nd Sunday camera swap....
> 
> Am I qualified enough to join?




oooOOoooo  Got another!

I am seriously considering a trade of some extremely nice glass at a loss of $$ for some other set of extremely nice glass.  


Post count + 1 w/ an attempt to bring back the original topic...


----------



## usayit

I repeat to myself 10x daily "I do not suffer from GAS" 

Post count + 1


----------



## usayit

I pack my camera + stuff before I take a shower in the morning.


----------



## usayit

I have an excel spreadsheet tracking all my camera equipment including stuff that I have resold (for a profit).


----------



## usayit

I am a firm believer that gremlins sneak into that spreadsheet to delete any items that I resold at a loss.


----------



## usayit

I am starting to believe that there is such a thing as Leica Fairy dust. 




(ok that one is a stretch... lol)


----------



## ScottS

usayit said:


> I have an excel spreadsheet tracking all my camera equipment including stuff that I have resold (for a profit).


Yea i have something like that just to keep track of all my equipment, and to have the serial numbers, and the original purchase price. 

And yes you have GAS.


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha usayit, you are REALLY workin hard to bring the topic back aren't you! hahaha


----------



## monkeykoder

Heck we've had how many pages dedicated to getting the socially challenged motivated to go out and find themselves models to work on their skills (all of their skills)


----------



## ScottS

Mabey the mention of the videos and the banana freaked him out!


----------



## monkeykoder

The banana idea sounds both fun and motivational to me.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Heck we've had how many pages dedicated to getting the socially challenged motivated to go out and find themselves models to work on their skills (all of their skills)


 

I would say at least 4 but I could be wrong..


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> The banana idea sounds both fun and motivational to me.


 

I agree it is fun and motivational.. I have convinced Kev into taking the pictures.. Exactly how I want them... Aaahhahahahahaha:lmao:


----------



## monkeykoder

Hey motivation to find a photographer to model for is just as good as motivation to find a model to photograph for


----------



## Big Bully

And I think that video would gross anyone out.. I haven't seen it (nor will I ever) and I already have nightmares!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Hey motivation to find a photographer to model for is just as good as motivation to find a model to photograph for


 

Haha very true!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I agree it is fun and motivational.. I have convinced Kev into taking the pictures.. Exactly how I want them... Aaahhahahahahaha:lmao:


 
Muahahaha:lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Muahahaha:lmao:


 

I KNEW IT!!! YOU WATCH HANNAH MONTANA!


----------



## monkeykoder

Finding that perfect photograph in your life? PRICELESS.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I KNEW IT!!! YOU WATCH HANNAH MONTANA!


Where the **** did that come from!:raisedbrow:


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Finding that perfect photograph in your life? PRICELESS.


 


Hahaha that could be a master card commercial!

Camera: $3000

Gear: $ 1500

Finding that perfect photograph in your life.... Priceless


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Where the **** did that come from!:raisedbrow:


 


It is how you laughed...

Are you going to admit it? Or do I have to drag it out of you?!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Hahaha that could be a master card commercial!
> 
> Camera: $3000
> 
> Gear: $ 1500
> 
> Finding that perfect photograph in your life.... Priceless



Heck YES!  although for most of us it would be more like 
Camera: $500
Lenses:  $1000
That perfect shot of your bedroom antics: priceless...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> It is how you laughed...
> 
> Are you going to admit it? Or do I have to drag it out of you?!


 
layball::chatty:


----------



## Big Bully

Come on Scotty you can do it.. Just tell us who you favorite character is...


----------



## ScottS

The bodyguard...

You caught me?


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm kinda lost I have no idea what hannah montana is but this might be due to the fact that not only do we not have cable we don't even get any broadcast stations...  Sad considering I live in a fairly large city eh?


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> The bodyguard...
> 
> You caught me?


 


If she is your fav character what is her name?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I'm kinda lost I have no idea what hannah montana is but this might be due to the fact that not only do we not have cable we don't even get any broadcast stations... Sad considering I live in a fairly large city eh?


 

Yes that is truely sad


----------



## monkeykoder

So are you going to be sending us a link to those banana pictures once they are done


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> If she is your fav character what is her name?


 
I have no idea... haha


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> So are you going to be sending us a link to those banana pictures once they are done


 

Thats funny! That was the first thing Kev asked me when I told him about the picture.... 

Who wants to see it... lol


----------



## Big Bully

Her name is Roxy Scott....Roxy...


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Thats funny! That was the first thing Kev asked me when I told him about the picture....
> 
> Who wants to see it... lol



Well are you going to???  I kinda wish my battery would last longer +1 for fully manual film cameras.  I was playing with my 35-70 MF lens it really isn't that hard to MF if you do something like out of focus in focus out of focus back to in it seems to give me the best focus I can get even with AF glass.


----------



## ScottS

Yea and you say im a fan? sheA!!! Right!


----------



## Big Bully

I have two little boys 14 nephews 4 nieces a husband and my husbands best friend who are HUGE fans!! And it is a funny show.


----------



## ScottS

I really never have watched it. I have seen it, but im not a big fan. 

Good try though!


----------



## monkeykoder

Kids make you watch a lot of TV you don't want to I could probably memorize shrek not even watching it if I let my kid watch it every time he wants to.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Kids make you watch a lot of TV you don't want to I could probably memorize shrek not even watching it if I let my kid watch it every time he wants to.


 

My 4 year old LOVES the Leap Frog movies... They are actually really good shows.. He has learned his alphabet and what the letters say and all that fun stuff.. That is his preschool!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> My 4 year old LOVES the Leap Frog movies... They are actually really good shows.. He has learned his alphabet and what the letters say and all that fun stuff.. That is his preschool!



Where do I get that kind of stuff my kid pretty much gets glued to a television at his mom's house I'd love to give him something that would give at least a little education when he insists on watching something.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Where do I get that kind of stuff my kid pretty much gets glued to a television at his mom's house I'd love to give him something that would give at least a little education when he insists on watching something.


 

Check out your local walmart, or go to leap frog.com or even ebay might have a whole set of them... 
I can check it out on ebay for ya.


----------



## Big Bully

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-Different-Lea...yZ134287QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## monkeykoder

I'll check it out.  Now about those pictures...  (I'll teach you to mention pictures you don't plan on posting  and if you do good for you)


----------



## Big Bully

Pictures can't be posted if they haven't been taken yet... now can they!?


----------



## ScottS

We can hope for them eh?


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Pictures can't be posted if they haven't been taken yet... now can they!?



Just saying post em when/if you've got them or PM if they're too risque.


----------



## monkeykoder

Question leapfrog computer = more or less time trying to play with my computer?


----------



## monkeykoder

This is sad I'm looking at online personals ads right now seeing what might be available.  Almost every single ad has the same requirement that I REALLY don't meet...  I guess I'm supposed to be taller than said girl with her heels on...  Would be fine but most of the time I'm shorter than them WITHOUT THEIR HEELS....  I mean what is so wrong with dating a guy that is 5'6" and only a LITTLE shorter than you?


----------



## ScottS

I dont see anything wrong with that, Although, i try to stay away from girls taller than me.... Im 6'4" though....


----------



## Alex_B

*2234 *??? ... what happens in this thread??


----------



## monkeykoder

Being 5'6" puts me in the category of guys that finds it VERY difficult to find girls shorter than me...  Girls wearing heels gives me no chance (though I'm not particularly interested in girls that are fans of heels I like the down to earth easygoing type).


----------



## ScottS

Alex, a nuke went off in here... watch out for the radiation!

Oh and a LOT has happened in this thread! haha mainly involves bananas


----------



## monkeykoder

Alex_B said:


> *2234 *??? ... what happens in this thread??



Lots of discussing of different addictions.  Probably a lot of stuff no one but the regular posters are interested in.


----------



## Alex_B

I think this place is bug infested and should be cleared.


----------



## ScottS

Or you could just join us!


----------



## monkeykoder

No matter what the topic here always gets back to the photography addiction no matter how far off topic we get.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> No matter what the topic here always gets back to the photography addiction no matter how far off topic we get.


 
 Thats true!


----------



## jstuedle

Ya, we talk sex, physics, sex, psychology, physics of sex, psychology of sex, sex, and occasionally photography. We do come back to sex, photography, and sex pretty often.


----------



## monkeykoder

Which reminds me I need to get out my card reader so I can see how my MF with the D50 experiment went.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Ya, we talk sex, physics, sex, psychology, physics of sex, psychology of sex, sex, and occasionally photography. We do come back to sex, photography, and sex pretty often.


 
:lmao: Nice of you to drop by again!


----------



## ScottS

Sometimes sex and photography TOGETHER!!!!


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> :lmao: Nice of you to drop by again!



Been sick with a head cold for several days, today it kept me in bed ALL day. And Cathy and I are going out to a movie and dinner soon, so I gotta get my 3 posts per day in before we leave.


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Sometimes sex and photography TOGETHER!!!!



They are a good combination.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Been sick with a head cold for several days, today it kept me in bed ALL day. And Cathy and I are going out to a movie and dinner soon, so I gotta get my 3 posts per day in before we leave.


Sorry to hear that! Hope you feel better


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Been sick with a head cold for several days, today it kept me in bed ALL day. And Cathy and I are going out to a movie and dinner soon, so I gotta get my 3 posts per day in before we leave.



Sorry to hear you're sick.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> They are a good combination.


 
Heck yes they are!!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

So what all have we photographed today kids?


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> So what all have we photographed today kids?


 
I did this....


----------



## monkeykoder

Nice ball!


----------



## ScottS

Thanks! I hope to be getting my own GTP pretty soon here. A friend of mine breeds them and just got a new clutch!!! WHOO!


----------



## monkeykoder

GTP now that is a snake I probably wouldn't want to own (I hear they're a bit on the nippy side.).


----------



## ScottS

I heard that too, but i have dealt with the ones my buddy has, and also the collection that they have at the Denver zoo, and I have never been bit by one of them. ( I volunteer every once in awhile at the herp facility at the zoo )


----------



## monkeykoder

Sounds like fun do they let you take your camera in there?


----------



## ScottS

They do, ill see if i can get some of the shots i have taken 

I dont take my DSLR in there often just because i do a lot of hard work and i dont want to ruin it, or loose it.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah but if you've got the eye that is a fine place for a P&S


----------



## ScottS

I had to edit this on to get the blue out in the photo, but that's what it looked like! SOOO beautiful!






Gila monster's are really cool!!!






SOO pretty!

I also have worked in other parts of the zoo 


















Its fun


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah but if you've got the eye that is a fine place for a P&S


 
I dont focus too much on getting great pics while im there... too distracted haha


----------



## monkeykoder

What kind is the second snake?  I love the look of the hots I'd just never own one


----------



## ScottS

Yea, the only way i would get anything hot, is if it was for a good reason, like close watch breeding or something of the sort, but not just because. I would gladly find someone with hots and take photos of them for sure though!

Oh yea its an eyelash viper.... Funny thing is that its the "banana" eyelash viper...hahah


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Question leapfrog computer = more or less time trying to play with my computer?


 
Yeah most likely. I just have the movies. But the computer will probably get him off of yours.



monkeykoder said:


> This is sad I'm looking at online personals ads right now seeing what might be available. Almost every single ad has the same requirement that I REALLY don't meet... I guess I'm supposed to be taller than said girl with her heels on... Would be fine but most of the time I'm shorter than them WITHOUT THEIR HEELS.... I mean what is so wrong with dating a guy that is 5'6" and only a LITTLE shorter than you?


 

Girls like to dance and don't want to have to look at the top of your head. I have the same requirement, all my boyfriends had to be taller than me.. 5'8


Alex_B said:


> *2234 *??? ... what happens in this thread??



We went crazy cuz you weren't lookin... way to miss all the pics. lol


ScottS said:


> Alex, a nuke went off in here... watch out for the radiation!
> 
> Oh and a LOT has happened in this thread! haha mainly involves bananas


Hehehe bananas


----------



## Big Bully

I am so jealous that you work in a zoo!! 

Cool Rhino! I showed that to my oldest ( his nickname is Ryano) he thought it was the coolest thing!


----------



## ScottS

Yea its really cool! We were putting peanut butter on sticks to put in their exhibit... They LOVE peanut butter


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah being 5'6" kinda limits my dating ability maybe I should start just looking at asian women they tend to be shorter than me.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Yea its really cool! We were putting peanut butter on sticks to put in their exhibit... They LOVE peanut butter


 

They love peanut butter... Really! I didn't know that.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah being 5'6" kinda limits my dating ability maybe I should start just looking at asian women they tend to be shorter than me.


 
There ya go... and asian woman usually have really good lookin kids!


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah being 5'6" kinda limits my dating ability maybe I should start just looking at asian women they tend to be shorter than me.


 
Haha


----------



## monkeykoder

Oh come on I tend to have really good looking kids my genes are great at the very least


----------



## Big Bully

That may be.. But asian women produce really great looking kids...


----------



## monkeykoder

Damn with that combination think of the results gorgeous + gorgeous I couldn't fail at producing the best looking kids ever


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Damn with that combination think of the results gorgeous + gorgeous I couldn't fail at producing the best looking kids ever


 

See now you are thinking!!!

Well I am off for awhile.. I have do do 45 problems for my math class tomorrow that I haven't even been to yet.


----------



## monkeykoder

Need any help?


----------



## usayit

die thread die!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Live thread live.


----------



## monkeykoder

So I guess none of the usuals are here.


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess I should go get some snake pics.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I guess I should go get some snake pics.


Yep, Sure thing! You have 20 min ( shower time )


----------



## Big Bully

Wow I just looked at the freakin syllabus and they want me to buy a $120 calculator, and then turn around and buy a $150 calculator next semester!:madmad::banghead:  What do they think I am... made of money.. Not to mention $120 for a damn book!

Not to mention I hate figuring out what is a natural, whole number, integer, irrational and rational number.. Grrunt


----------



## monkeykoder

The calculator is useless I have one and we never used it.  The book is of course a necessary evil.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> The calculator is useless I have one and we never used it. The book is of course a necessary evil.


 

So oh master of math, what would you suggest for a calculator. Because i am not as smart as you and need one..lol


----------



## monkeykoder

any $12 scientific calculator should work for any purpose you need.  The only reason they want you to buy the $150 is to help you graph stuff and possibly to approximate roots.


----------



## monkeykoder

What calculator are they saying you need?


----------



## Big Bully

TI83/ or 84 plus


----------



## monkeykoder

Did you contact your teacher about it?  There are a couple of cheaper graphing calculators out there that will do everything those will do (around $50 instead of $100).  Sometimes the teacher will teach the class based on the calculator and that can be a pain.


----------



## monkeykoder

A guy I knew at sierra college swore by this one 

http://www.amazon.com/Casio-R-FX-97...=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1200631586&sr=8-1


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Did you contact your teacher about it? There are a couple of cheaper graphing calculators out there that will do everything those will do (around $50 instead of $100). Sometimes the teacher will teach the class based on the calculator and that can be a pain.


 

Well I think she is teaching the course based on the calculator..


----------



## monkeykoder

I would definitely shoot an e-mail off and ask I'd sell you mine but something got spilled on it and the keys stick (I was forced to get it for an algebra class in high school and we never used it and every class since then has said no calculators.)  It is really hard to teach an algebra class to a calculator they don't do symbolic manipulation until you get to the TI-89.  If you're going to be taking a statistics class down the road the TI-83+ will literally do the class for you.


----------



## monkeykoder

So I guess nobody is up for posting tonight eh?


----------



## ScottS

I made the mistake of going with the TI89 because my teacher said that the class was going to be taught off of an 89.... but that's OK, my parents covered the difference between the 84 and the 89.


----------



## ScottS

( Im back )
Wheres thoes snake pics? Huh?


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I've never been a fan of those calculators... They don't actually help in the long run.


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> ( Im back )
> Wheres thoes snake pics? Huh?



My snake was mad at me for getting it out of it's hidey spot so refused to stand still enough for me to get a picture.


----------



## jstuedle

I see you all added a couple of pages while I was gone. Care to do a brief instead of making me read all 500 posts.


----------



## monkeykoder

The usual bananas again photography calculators and such.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> My snake was mad at me for getting it out of it's hidey spot so refused to stand still enough for me to get a picture.


 Tell it to sit there and look happy or it will never model for you again!


----------



## monkeykoder

I assume you read about my snake being a pain in the butt (the post above yours)


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> The usual bananas again photography calculators and such.


And some snakes too!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I need to set up a snake light box it is getting rather large (still only 4' I think)


----------



## monkeykoder

Oh yeah I'm pretty sure usayit is tired of seeing this thread come up.


----------



## monkeykoder

You know it is kinda crazy how long snakes can go without eating...  Mine hasn't eaten since November and probably won't again until early February.  With no detrimental effects.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Oh yeah I'm pretty sure usayit is tired of seeing this thread come up.


 
hmm... yea what did he say earlier..."die thread die"

Im pretty sure you can go the hell for killing a thread over 1000 posts in it.


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> hmm... yea what did he say earlier..."die thread die"
> 
> Im pretty sure you can go the hell for killing a thread over 1000 posts in it.



Aren't we getting close to 2500 by now?


----------



## jstuedle

Well, I still am awful puny feeling. Got to do a couple things around the house, then taking my meds and going to rest for 10 or 12 I hope. Got to knock this cold out somehow, and rest seems the only thing that works any more. I might stop be for a few min. might not. All depends.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Aren't we getting close to 2500 by now?




Yea, at 3000 the top 3 posters turn into pumpkins. I'm safe!


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> You know it is kinda crazy how long snakes can go without eating... Mine hasn't eaten since November and probably won't again until early February. With no detrimental effects.


 
Mine either! I keep thinking that he should be getting hungry soon, but he has just been sitting in his hidey hole and not even coming out at night. But then the temp is arround 73 in his cage, so he is in hibernation mode. 


Which if you think about it, makes snakes REALLY cool! How many other pets can you have that you can go without feeding for 4 months?

It comes in really handy when you go on vacation, or photo adventures!


----------



## monkeykoder

Oh yeah I mentioned that after surfing some personals sites to get a feel for things I realized my being 5'6" doesn't exactly help my dating outlook.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Yea, at 3000 the top 3 posters turn into pumpkins. I'm safe!


 
... Oh no... 

Well John, feel better! Colds SUCK!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> Mine either! I keep thinking that he should be getting hungry soon, but he has just been sitting in his hidey hole and not even coming out at night. But then the temp is arround 73 in his cage, so he is in hibernation mode.
> 
> 
> Which if you think about it, makes snakes REALLY cool! How many other pets can you have that you can go without feeding for 4 months?
> 
> It comes in really handy when you go on vacation, or photo adventures!



Heck yes it is exactly why I don't have a cat or dog anymore.  I wouldn't mind a couple more snakes a tortoise some bearded dragons and maybe a monitor or two.


----------



## ScottS

Beardies are cool too! I have thought about this before, and im going to limit my herp collection until i get settled... you know out of college and have my own place. 

Ahhhh crap.... Most girls dont like snakes.... Another negative for us.... 

Meg, like snakes? you seem like the kind of girl that does.


----------



## monkeykoder

Monitors are awesome but do take a lot more care...  Tortoises are teh **** though.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Monitors are awesome but do take a lot more care... Tortoises are teh **** though.


 
I like tortoises, but they are not my favorite.... IF i had the capacity to have them, i would get an asian water monitor! Sooo cool!!


----------



## monkeykoder

I love just about any animal with scales.


----------



## ScottS

Where is meg? 

Well, anyone else want to join the discussion?


----------



## monkeykoder

We need to go recruiting.  Meh I need to find myself some parts to get me a server running.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> We need to go recruiting. Meh I need to find myself some parts to get me a server running.


 
mmm tech salvage! haha


----------



## monkeykoder

Would be great but I have like 4 non working computers that are all 1 generation behind (single core vs dual core) so if I'm going to get a computer working it is going to take just buying all the parts myself.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Would be great but I have like 4 non working computers that are all 1 generation behind (single core vs dual core) so if I'm going to get a computer working it is going to take just buying all the parts myself.


 
Yea its always good to upgrade... I went from a single core processor with 256mb of ram, to what i have now, Dual core, and 2GB of ram... difference is phenomenal!


----------



## monkeykoder

With no money whatsoever that is difficult.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> With no money whatsoever that is difficult.


Ever think about a life of crime?





































Kidding of course!


----------



## monkeykoder

The best computer I have (read the one I'm using right now) for some reason randomly shuts down every once in a while.  and that is a 2ghz celeron with 768mb of ram and it's a laptop which means the video card is crap and not replaceable.


----------



## ScottS

You know, vista was doing that to me a little while ago, so i reinstalled it...

Not a big fan of vista BTW


----------



## monkeykoder

I haven't run windows in a couple of years.


----------



## ScottS

holy crap my new avatar sucks!


----------



## monkeykoder

It could be worse it could be a puppy dog.


----------



## ScottS

.....It was a fox...


----------



## monkeykoder

This thread slows down quite a bit when Meg isn't on...


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> .....It was a fox...



I had actually forgotten what it was before...  I mean mine is only the bottom of a tree...


----------



## ScottS

Yea it does...


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I had actually forgotten what it was before... I mean mine is only the bottom of a tree...


But its a tree that looks really strange!


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> But its a tree that looks really strange!



Yes yes it does and it is about a block from my house right off the American River.


----------



## ScottS

Makes me wonder what made it that way.


----------



## monkeykoder

You know this may very well be my 20th time through Clerks II


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah it is a weird tree picture taken with what is now my kids Olympus D510 2mp camera .


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> You know this may very well be my 20th time through Clerks II


Well, i dont think that it is _*that*_ good of a movie... lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't know that I think it is all that good I just never get bored of it...  Like I think the Lord of The Rings movies are AWESOME but I could only ever get through them the first time.  Clerks II just isn't slow I guess.


----------



## monkeykoder

Now Clerks II is over and I'm on to the Dilbert TV series.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I don't know that I think it is all that good I just never get bored of it... Like I think the Lord of The Rings movies are AWESOME but I could only ever get through them the first time. Clerks II just isn't slow I guess.


 
Ahh ok. Well im tired, and meg is gettin some with her man... so im going to bed.. night.


----------



## monkeykoder

Night... Lucky Meg


----------



## usayit

monkeykoder said:


> Oh yeah I'm pretty sure usayit is tired of seeing this thread come up.



actually nah... just joking around...  helping out my post count too.


----------



## usayit

<<burp>>


----------



## monkeykoder

That's better.  Mister nice camera bag.  I wouldn't mind having your camera either...


----------



## Big Bully

Well I am back. I ended up watching Good Luck Chuck with my honey. And then I went to my Math class today. Now that is a woman who is passionate about math DAYUMN!!!


----------



## Big Bully

I'm not on for too long though because my honey has the day off and he doesn't have many of those..


----------



## monkeykoder

So you're going to be having some "fun" eh?


----------



## Alex_B

keep this PC please! no nudity!


----------



## jstuedle

Dosent look like much has gone on lately here. We saw "The bucket list" last night. Good movie, but we might look at things from a different perspective. It's a funny movie with a tear jerker ending as you might expect. The two stars are great and the photography is outstanding.


----------



## ScottS

How did it change your perspective?


----------



## Antithesis

This thread, it haunts my dreams.


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> How did it change your perspective?



I was referring to my perspective on life compared to maybe someone younger who has never experienced any serious health issues. The movie does stress doing all the things in life you wanted to do before you pass. Make a list, see what you still need to do before your maker calls.


----------



## monkeykoder

Alex_B said:


> keep this PC please! no nudity!



We'll try to keep the nudity to PM   Just kidding.


----------



## jstuedle

Wow, this thread got real slow. Maybe it's hammer time.


----------



## ScottS

Hmmm.... for some strange reason i dont feel like posting to much today....  

Hammer time??


----------



## monkeykoder

This thread is slow because Meg isn't online and I won't be online all weekend.


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> Hammer time??



Maybe the threads been beat to death? Time to beat it down? Been beat into submission? I don't know, sounded good at the time, but I forget you two were not even teens when M.C. Hammer coined the phrase "Hammer Time".


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Maybe the threads been beat to death? Time to beat it down? Been beat into submission? I don't know, sounded good at the time, but I forget you two were not even teens when M.C. Hammer coined the phrase "Hammer Time".


 

Ahh gotcha.... Well if we are going to go around throwing quotes of famous people.... I have one for ya, 

I'll Be back!


----------



## jstuedle

Aaaah, Ahhnald.


----------



## jstuedle

Women, can't keep 'em, can't kill 'em.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Women, can't keep 'em, can't kill 'em.


 
hmm....:raisedbrow:

I dunno...


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> hmm....:raisedbrow:
> 
> I dunno...



Tom Arnold in "True Lies". 

Easy one, "Yippy Ki-ae Mother F***er". (spelling?)


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Tom Arnold in "True Lies".
> 
> Easy one, "Yippy Ki-ae Mother F***er". (spelling?)


 
You know, i have never seen that one spelled out... .

Die Hard 

*singing*" Do you have anymore gum, more gum, more gum, more gum, do you have anymore gum?"


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> You know, i have never seen that one spelled out... .
> 
> Die Hard
> 
> *singing*" Do you have anymore gum, more gum, more gum, more gum, do you have anymore gum?"




Must be a teen/college "B" movie. No Clue.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Must be a teen/college "B" movie. No Clue.


 
Billy Madison!:er:


----------



## jstuedle

Like I said, no clue.


----------



## ScottS

Adam Sandler?


----------



## usayit

ScottS said:


> Hmmm.... for some strange reason i dont feel like posting to much today....
> 
> Hammer time??



Jumpin the shark?


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I'm back for a bit.


----------



## Big Bully

WOW you guys are bored without me!!! And no.. I haven't gotten lucky.. 




Alex_B said:


> keep this PC please! no nudity!


 
Nudity.... There was nudity?! Where... lol.. If there was nudity, it was only in your mind my friend. lol



jstuedle said:


> Maybe the threads been beat to death? Time to beat it down? Been beat into submission? I don't know, sounded good at the time, but I forget you two were not even teens when M.C. Hammer coined the phrase "Hammer Time".


 
I LOOOOVED MC HAMMER!!! 
Great... Now I have hammer time stuck in my head..


----------



## monkeykoder

NOOOO Meg is going to catch up to me this weekend (I hardly ever post when my kid is here).


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> NOOOO Meg is going to catch up to me this weekend (I hardly ever post when my kid is here).


 

Hmm lets see, Kev won't be here....
I have a TON of Math homework to do... 

Yep I might just catch up to you.. I only need what 200.... Scott, do you think I can manage?! lol


----------



## monkeykoder

You'd just do it to be a big meany wouldn't you?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> You'd just do it to be a big meany wouldn't you?


 


Hello... Look at the name... It is Big Bully...Bully... Not Meany.. 
Meany would constitute that I was doing it to cause ill will and evil spirited.. 
Bully constitutes that I do it for sh*ts and giggles.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Isnt that the same thing?


----------



## monkeykoder

You know I think you all would think I was weird if you knew who the last song I was listening to was by...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> You know I think you all would think I was weird if you knew who the last song I was listening to was by...


 

OMG You are listening to BOY GEORGE!!!:crazy::lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Isnt that the same thing?


 

No.. see above for definitions.. lmao


----------



## monkeykoder

Nothing that new.  More from my dad's time.  Pretty good band though.  Though I was listening to David Bowie not too long ago.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah your definitions are the same.  It wouldn't be for ****s and giggles unless you were evil.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah your definitions are the same. It wouldn't be for ****s and giggles unless you were evil.


 

Wrong.. I just have a weird sense of humor.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Well Simon & Garfunkel are done now Jethro Tull went on and then some Moody Blues.  Good music.


----------



## monkeykoder

Come on is this thread only going to have lasted 2 weeks and 2384 posts???


----------



## monkeykoder

1... 2... 3... 4... 5... *breathe* 1... 2... 3... 4... 5... *breathe* Pulse weak...


----------



## monkeykoder

BREATH DAMN IT BREATH!!! Beep... Beep... ...


----------



## monkeykoder

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep...


----------



## jstuedle

Locomotive Breath ROCKS! Must be loud, real loud!


----------



## TATTRAT

I love the moody blues.


----------



## jstuedle

TATTRAT said:


> I love the moody blues.



Yea, they are cool too. But I think my favs are Santana, Led Zepp, and anything Clapton.


----------



## monkeykoder

Santana does rock.  (what little I've heard of it).


----------



## jstuedle

Evil ways, Black magic woman, Oye Como Va, Treat. Killer stuff. The first albums up to Woodstock are my fav's. Abraxas is the best, then they went down hill IMO.


----------



## monkeykoder

Then again I do have those days where the only music worth listening to is Metal of some sort.  I think I must be insane if I can list Simon & Garfunkel as one of my favorite bands and on the other hand list Disturbed on the same list...  Then again Disturbed did an AWESOME cover of Land of Confusion.


----------



## TATTRAT

I was NOT a fan when Santana teamed up with the pop kids. Everything sounded alike. 

I did like the prima vera track though, #13


----------



## ScottS

I just came back from a show that i took pictures for a band.... All the bands there were screamo... BLeh!


----------



## jstuedle

No Santana lost me in 1972 with Caravanserai.


----------



## TATTRAT

Lots of great tracks on that, the drugs might have helped, or hindered.


----------



## monkeykoder

I like a lot of different Metal but sadly they don't really produce good Metal nowadays...  They've done away with vocalists and hired people to scream in different ways into the microphone... Maybe Black Sabbath truly was the pinnacle of Metal...


----------



## TATTRAT

Iron Maiden, FTW in my opinion. Like an orchestral arrangement, but metal. Way before/beyond there time, imo.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I like a lot of different Metal but sadly they don't really produce good Metal nowadays... They've done away with vocalists and hired people to scream in different ways into the microphone... *Maybe Black Sabbath truly was the pinnacle of Metal...*


 
The last of the best of metal.... sad thing really!


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> No Santana lost me in 1972 with Caravanserai.


What do you think of Santana's new hit?


----------



## monkeykoder

You would think music would get better with time...  I find most of the best music was over before I was born.  Iron maiden is fun but I don't know that I would call them awesome or anything Iced Earth I like but they're basically an Iron Maiden cover band...  What can you do other than listen to the old stuff and pray something good comes out soon.


----------



## ScottS

I agree that there is a lot of good stuff in the past, but there is some new stuff that is pretty good. But then, that's more of a personal preference than a fact.


----------



## TATTRAT

***Meant in response to monkeykoder

I hear ya on that, music today is the pits.

To many corporate cronies have sacrificed any amount of talent for marketability, a sad state to be in.


----------



## monkeykoder

Everything I listen to on the radio seems overproduced mind you I like Disturbed and a few songs here and there it is just there is such a HUGE body of good music that came out before I was born and maybe a little bit afterwards.  Even Metallica's heyday was over by the time I was in school. (and I mean kindergarten).


----------



## TATTRAT

I listen to a lot of NPR. I can not stand the cookie cutter BS that passes for music now. The radio is dead to me. Thank jeebus for the WWW. I listen to a lot of stuff that would never see the light of day if it weren't for the www.


----------



## ScottS

Speaking of the www. have you guys ever heard of pandora?


----------



## TATTRAT

I stream it on the daily


----------



## monkeykoder

I LOVE PANDORA!!!!  There is Moody Blues Radio Rammstein Radio and sooo much more!!!  Even John McCutcheon  (folkish music) can be heard on there.


----------



## ScottS

They seriously have EVERYTHING!!!

Only thing is, since i got Vista... I cannot stream it and use PS at the same time... it will freeze my computer...

So i record the streaming and play it in WMP.


----------



## monkeykoder

My computer turns off randomly when media is involved...  So I have a second laptop I can only get to boot every 10th try streaming pandora whenever I can get it to boot.  Any good bands to look for on pandora?


----------



## TATTRAT

The Urge
Groove Collective
MOE
Ozozmatli
Puya
Ror Shak
Disco Biscuits
Deep banana blackout


----------



## Big Bully

Back in the 80's and 90's bands didn't have to be "pretty" I mean look you had Ozzy and Alice Cooper.. And they were FAR from pretty. Today pretty much all the music industry is doing is looking for a pretty face and sticking it on an album cover.
But I also think that music goes in genres as well as decades. 80's and 90's were the pop rock and metal era's, country sucked back then. Now pop is good every once and a while rock is eh and metal is screaming down the toilet, on the other side country music has been at its best in a long time. That is a genre of music that you have to have talent otherwise you will fail.

Country music's new slogan should be... Country, not just a pretty face...


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm... It looks like I am in a room with padded walls..


----------



## Big Bully

Big Bully said:


> Hmm... It looks like I am in a room with padded walls..


 

Oh really what color?!


----------



## Big Bully

Big Bully said:


> Oh really what color?!


 

Neon green....


Now where the hell did I put those sunglasses...


----------



## Big Bully

Big Bully said:


> Neon green....
> 
> 
> Now where the hell did I put those sunglasses...


 


Screw the sunglasses.. You will go blind due to the color anyways...

Where are my arms!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Big Bully said:


> Screw the sunglasses.. You will go blind due to the color anyways...
> 
> Where are my arms!!!


 

Ahhh I am giving myself a hug... OH CRAP THEY GOT ME!!! AHHHHHH!!!!

oooh what is that in the corner...?


----------



## Big Bully

Big Bully said:


> Ahhh I am giving myself a hug... OH CRAP THEY GOT ME!!! AHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> oooh what is that in the corner...?


 

It's my CAMERA!!!

Oh now that is just not fair...


----------



## Big Bully

Big Bully said:


> It's my CAMERA!!!
> 
> Oh now that is just not fair...


 


Hey.. I can take pictures with my feet right?! 

Neon green would turn out..


----------



## Big Bully

Big Bully said:


> Hey.. I can take pictures with my feet right?!
> 
> Neon green would turn out..


 

See thats what got you in here in the first place... Thinking that NEON GREEN was a good color to photograph.. What is wrong with you..?!


----------



## Big Bully

Big Bully said:


> See thats what got you in here in the first place... Thinking that NEON GREEN was a good color to photograph.. What is wrong with you..?!


 

I am adicted to photography thats my problem...


And the other one is that I am talking to myself...


----------



## Big Bully

Big Bully said:


> I am adicted to photography thats my problem...
> 
> 
> And the other one is that I am talking to myself...


 
Shhh don't tell anyone... otherwise they really will commit you!!!


----------



## leaving0hio

Big Bully said:


> Shhh don't tell anyone... otherwise they really will commit you!!!



Wow.


----------



## ScottS

You know meg, I got yelled at for spamming...

But you wont because no one wants to yell at a crazy person!


----------



## Big Bully

I told MK that I would beat his post count by the time he got back. So heck, no one was here, so I decided to talk to myself. lol


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> You know meg, I got yelled at for spamming...
> 
> But you wont because no one wants to yell at a crazy person!


 

Why would you get yelled at for spamming on this thread.. This thread is your baby.. 

And I brought it to photography... Eventually.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

spamming??? what is spamming??


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> spamming??? what is spamming??


 

I'm not quite sure...


Hey you aren't supposed to be on here, for another two days!


----------



## monkeykoder

Grandma wanted some time with her grandson and so did his great grandma...  I've probably got 20min...


----------



## Big Bully

Ok then, well after you leave then I can really get my post count up.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well you've got close to 300 to go and I'll just beat you again after the kid goes back to his mom's house


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Well you've got close to 300 to go and I'll just beat you again after the kid goes back to his mom's house


 

Well if you would ever learn to tie your fingers together I would be able to beat ya.. Or if anyone else were on this thread today:er:


----------



## monkeykoder

What is sad is you've been on here longer than me :0P


----------



## Big Bully

Well I opened my account back in June but I really started talking on here in Dec.


----------



## monkeykoder

I started sometime in late November and only really started talking on here with this thread...


----------



## Big Bully

Same here.. I have more posts in this thread than anywhere else on the forum.. Scott definately was a genius when he started this thread.


----------



## monkeykoder

So have you taken any pictures recently?


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Scott definately was a genius when he started this thread.



Don't tell him that, his head is so big now he has to have Aunt Zellda scratch it from Alaska!


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I started sometime in late November and only really started talking on here with this thread...


I've been her a while, but took a 1 1/2 year break when my first transplant started to fail. This thread has helped me catch up, but not like you guys!


----------



## Big Bully

LMAO.. No kidding.. Thats true he does already have a big head.. My bad...


----------



## Big Bully

I'm taking some assignment pics tonight. I have gazed at my camera today.. And I was teaching my 6 year old how to use his camera last night. 
But my pics are coming tonight.


----------



## Big Bully

Ya know John.. You owe us some stories..


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I hope you get some good pictures posted.


----------



## monkeykoder

You know Meg you owe us some pics... P


----------



## jstuedle




----------



## jstuedle

One Saturday morning when our now 32 YO was about 9, Cathy and I were "sleeping" in on a Saturday morning. The bedroom door was locked as always. Our young, darling of a smarta$$ daughter pounded on the door like the house was on fire and her a$$ was a ketch'in. I yelled "What is it?" She replied, "Are you two done yet?" 

So much for young and innocent.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I have at least a COUPLE more years before something like that happens


----------



## monkeykoder

Did anyone else notice we've been moved to off topic???


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> You know Meg you owe us some pics... P


 

I have to take them first!!!


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Did anyone else notice we've been moved to off topic???



As it should be. We ARE more off than on!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Ya know John.. You owe us some stories..



I guess I should have quoted this when I said that.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> As it should be. We ARE more off than on!



Wasn't complaining just noticed the move...


----------



## Big Bully

We are now off topic... The Horror!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

When were we ever really ON topic?


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> When were we ever really ON topic?


Well, I seem to remember some pix posted once. Well, maybe twice.


----------



## Big Bully

LOL yes, there were pictures posted.. But for the sake of virgin eyes.. They had to be removed... lol


----------



## jstuedle

Virgin eyes? VIRGIN EYES? Where, I want to see them. And don't even start on virgin ears!


----------



## Big Bully

LOL Oh wait, wrong forum... Most of the guys here look at porn... 

Lmao


----------



## jstuedle

ART! Is in the EYE of the beholder.


----------



## Big Bully

LOL thats funny,...


----------



## jstuedle

I try, fail more often than not, but try.


----------



## monkeykoder

I can vouch for there having been pictures ...  Now we just need the banana pictures...  Might need to use pm to display those.


----------



## jstuedle

Panderer!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah more pictures of the banana eyelash viper would be cool where is scott when you need him


----------



## jstuedle

That was creative.


----------



## monkeykoder

What was creative that thing was gorgeous (I'm guessing you weren't here for the herp pictures).  Although I COULD see how that would be creative if that was how I meant it.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> What was creative that thing was gorgeous (I'm guessing you weren't here for the herp pictures).  Although I COULD see how that would be creative if that was how I meant it.


I was referring to your creative sentence structure. But I may have missed something along the way.


----------



## monkeykoder

Sounds good.  Did you see the pictures of the snakes and such?


----------



## Big Bully

I would like to see the pictures of the banana also.. But I can't do it myself and so I have to wait until my "Creative Partner" is able to assist me in the photographing of "said banana" and content thereof.


----------



## monkeykoder

What???  You need to take more banana pictures?  I thought it was Scott that had to get more pictures of said viper X-P


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> What??? You need to take more banana pictures? I thought it was Scott that had to get more pictures of said viper X-P


 

No no no.. I  need to take banana pictures...


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess you do too but you can't post your pictures in this thread X-D


----------



## Big Bully

I see how it is.. You are getting a little prudish in your old age... lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm not saying I don't want to see   just off topic is a little more active than photographic discussions if you know what I mean.


----------



## Big Bully

True true.. 
I forgot about that... 

So.. are the mods trying to shut us up.. Or keep us clean?! lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Keep the public forum clean they don't moderate pm for the most part


----------



## Big Bully

lol you are right


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess you can do what you want though I don't have any right to tell you what to do


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I guess you can do what you want though I don't have any right to tell you what to do




True, but a little caution goes a long way. See my thread about free speech in "off-topic"


----------



## monkeykoder

Seen and I have a post in there


----------



## jstuedle

Lately?


----------



## monkeykoder

Yes lately.


----------



## monkeykoder

I AM SIR MONKEY KODER AND YOU SHALL BOW BEFORE ME FOR I HOLD THE TITLE OF ALMIGHTY ROOT.


----------



## jstuedle

I ban you for shouting! OH, wrong thread.


----------



## monkeykoder

P


----------



## monkeykoder

This is the thread that shall not die yes it goes on and on my friend some people started posting it not knowing what it was and they'll continue posting it forever just because -repeat-


----------



## jstuedle

because why?


----------



## monkeykoder

Because infinity


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah more pictures of the banana eyelash viper would be cool where is scott when you need him


 
Scott was at work making some money to give to Nikon... In turn for some nice lenses :mrgreen:


----------



## ScottS

Wow, i missed a lot!


----------



## monkeykoder

Nothing much except the thread decided to move itself to off topic (I think we convinced it that we'd never be ON topic again.  What with the banana "bush" oops I mean "eyelash" viper and all.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Because infinity



Why?


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> Scott was at work making some money to give to Nikon... In turn for some nice lenses :mrgreen:



Why?


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> Wow, i missed a lot!


Why?


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Nothing much except the thread decided to move itself to off topic (I think we convinced it that we'd never be ON topic again.  What with the banana "bush" oops I mean "eyelash" viper and all.




Why?


----------



## monkeykoder

I win because infinity is cool.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I AM SIR MONKEY KODER AND YOU SHALL BOW BEFORE ME FOR I HOLD THE TITLE OF ALMIGHTY ROOT.


Why?


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Why?



I have to deal with an actual 2 year old I don't need a psuedo 2 year old too.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I win because infinity is cool.



Why?































sort of like an irritating kid. I understand that when you get a certain age, you regress back to your youth. Now where is my loly-pop?


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Why?


 

Why?:greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl:


----------



## jstuedle

Cause!


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sort of like an irritating kid. I understand that when you get a certain age, you regress back to your youth. Now where is my loly-pop?



How about we give you a banana instead?


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Cause!


Here's you damn lolipop!:er:


----------



## jstuedle

Monkey see, monkey doo


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Monkey see, monkey doo


hehehe


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> Here's you damn lolipop!:er:



But it's grape, I wanted a cherry!


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> But it's grape, I wanted a cherry!


Fine! Here is the whole bag, every flavor is in there!


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Monkey see, monkey doo



Monkey see sea doo Monkey do sea doo


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Monkey see sea doo Monkey do sea doo


I recently saw a monkey drinkinig its own pee on myspace... People thought it was funny


----------



## monkeykoder

Sounds about typical... How was the lighting on the shot?  What about the composition?  (I know it is film but a lot of the same ideas apply.)


----------



## Big Bully

I took some pictures!!


----------



## monkeykoder

YEY are they posted in the assignments thread or somewhere less conspicuous?


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> I took some pictures!!



Of the monkey drinking his urine?


----------



## monkeykoder

hehehe


----------



## terri

Hello, everyone. 

This thread has been reported so it was moved to OT by another moderator.

I went through the post and edited out the most inappropriate posts. 

I won't comment on the nature of what I had to edit out. It's late and I will only say this: from here on out, please respect the rules of TPF. Some of you have posted things in this thead that, had they been posted by unknown spammers, we would have routinely trashed the posts and banned the poster for them. 

Respect the rules and take it someplace else when you feel yourselves getting each other itchy. k? Thanks.



> I took some pictures!!


Bully for you. Don't post them here, if they are what you were detailing before. 

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## jstuedle

See guys, we pushed a little toooooooo far.


----------



## monkeykoder

I agree I have been trying to keep myself a little more reigned in


----------



## ScottS

terri said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> This thread has been reported so it was moved to OT by another moderator.
> 
> I went through the post and edited out the most inappropriate posts.
> 
> I won't comment on the nature of what I had to edit out. It's late and I will only say this: from here on out, please respect the rules of TPF. Some of you have posted things in this thead that, had they been posted by unknown spammers, we would have routinely trashed the posts and banned the poster for them.
> 
> Respect the rules and take it someplace else when you feel yourselves getting each other itchy. k? Thanks.
> 
> Bully for you. Don't post them here, if they are what you were detailing before.
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation.


 
I thought i started this in off topic? Hmmm sorry


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> See guys, we pushed a little toooooooo far.


 
But this time, i had nothing to do with it... My statement was innocent... just a bit weird.


----------



## Big Bully

terri said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> This thread has been reported so it was moved to OT by another moderator.
> 
> I went through the post and edited out the most inappropriate posts.
> 
> I won't comment on the nature of what I had to edit out. It's late and I will only say this: from here on out, please respect the rules of TPF. Some of you have posted things in this thead that, had they been posted by unknown spammers, we would have routinely trashed the posts and banned the poster for them.
> 
> Respect the rules and take it someplace else when you feel yourselves getting each other itchy. k? Thanks.
> 
> Bully for you. Don't post them here, if they are what you were detailing before.
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation.


 

I took pictures of night time lights.. For one of the assignments.


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> I thought i started this in off topic? Hmmm sorry



No, it was moved there earlier Saturday if I remember correctly. This is a family forum, so it was to be expected. It did get more than a little past PG-13.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> I took pictures of night time lights.. For one of the assignments.



Great! Can we see?


----------



## Big Bully

See what happens... I'm being completely innocent and I get accused of being dirty... :blushing:
My bad sorry...


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> But this time, i had nothing to do with it... My statement was innocent... just a bit weird.



I think Terri was taking the thread as a whole, not just 1 recent post.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Great! Can we see?


 

I'm looking for the best.. They aren't all great..


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> No, it was moved there earlier Saturday if I remember correctly. This is a family forum, so it was to be expected. It did get more than a little past PG-13.


Ahh yes well, we shall be good from now on! 

Sooooo.... Someone what to post a picture to talk about?


----------



## monkeykoder

Yes what has your addiction produced lately?


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> See what happens... I'm being completely innocent and I get accused of being dirty... :blushing:
> My bad sorry...



The thread has been warned, move on taking that into consideration. What's done is done. Let's just not give cause to get banned.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> The thread has been warned, move on taking that into consideration. What's done is done. Let's just not give cause to get banned.


 
... But John, I just banned you!:greenpbl:


----------



## Big Bully

I am going to be good from now on... Don't worry...


----------



## monkeykoder

If anything needs to be said that shouldn't be said in public it should be said using PM or possibly IM.  Obviously my bad too.


----------



## ScottS

Im pretty sure that the mods hate just trying to keep up with this thread at times.


----------



## Big Bully

Ok let me know what you think.


----------



## monkeykoder

Eh it isn't anywhere near as fast as the ban the person above you game or the word association game.  Truthfully we went WAY overboard that one night.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Im pretty sure that the mods hate just trying to keep up with this thread at times.


 

I agree.. This thing has grown at a seriously rapid speed..lol


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Eh it isn't anywhere near as fast as the ban the person above you game or the word association game. Truthfully we went WAY overboard that one night.


 

Oh I know... That was bad..!


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Eh it isn't anywhere near as fast as the ban the person above you game or the word association game. Truthfully we went WAY overboard that one night.


 
You mean... the night of a thousand posts?


----------



## monkeykoder

I think they probably need run through noise ninja...  I think #1 is the best.


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> ... But John, I just banned you!:greenpbl:



Sorry, I digress....


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Ok let me know what you think.
> 
> (took pics out to save space)


I imagine, if i were drunk, this is what it would be like... :er:

Kidding!!! :hug::

But really... A tripod would help quite a bit.


----------



## jstuedle

Meg, do you have a tripod? A pod, lower IOS and slower shutter would help a lot. But the pod is a must.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah pretty much we did let our hormones run a little high for some reason...  Let's not let it happen again so we can keep this thread running  Maybe give the mods a little break by toning down the speed to merely mach 1 instead of warp 1...


----------



## Big Bully

I was doing it from my truck with a digital P*S camera


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah not much you can do with that a tripod and lower iso is pretty much all you could do.  Or set it on the hood or roof of your truck.


----------



## Big Bully

Good point.. I have 3 more I want to show... I'm trying to decide which to show in the bi-weekly assignment thread.


----------



## Big Bully




----------



## monkeykoder

Go for it it gives us good discussion material.  Something around a G rating for a while maybe.


----------



## monkeykoder

#2 is pretty darned good.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> #2 is pretty darned good.


 

Yeah that bad boy is what Kev plays in all night!! The thing is huge, you could just about put a Jetta in the bucket of that loader!


----------



## monkeykoder

Interesting idea purple jetta in loader maybe I could sue the company and get a better care


----------



## Big Bully

LOL you wouldn't get much.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I could try...  Anyone here chat very often on AIM or MSN or YAHOO IM?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I could try... Anyone here chat very often on AIM or MSN or YAHOO IM?


 

I do on msn


----------



## monkeykoder

I was just thinking it might keep us from getting banned if we started a little chat room on there or something.


----------



## Big Bully

That might just work!


----------



## Big Bully

Ok Scott.. How is this for freaky/scary?!


----------



## monkeykoder

If you were on anything other than msn it would be really easy to give you my nick...  You could probably guess it right now...  P.S. That pic is HAWT.


----------



## ScottS

This is my version of scary....


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Ok Scott.. How is this for freaky/scary?!


 

AAAAAAKKKK!!!!! Were you the demond in that horror movie??


:greenpbl:


----------



## monkeykoder

Well you do a better self portrait than I do that is for sure.


----------



## ScottS

Its all in the PS and the speedlights


----------



## ScottS

I really look like little possessed meg over there....


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah a speedlight or two would really help me out.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> If you were on anything other than msn it would be really easy to give you my nick... You could probably guess it right now... P.S. That pic is HAWT.


 

Umm Does it start with monkey?


----------



## Big Bully




----------



## monkeykoder

Everywhere else but msn you would be right.  Darned not letting me use monkeykoder (I think it had something to do with me forgetting the password on an old account).


----------



## Big Bully

It was actually a slow shutter speed on that picture... lol Totally by accident.. But freaky too.


----------



## monkeykoder

Wow the race between me and Meg for postcount hasn't changed at all (not that I really care)


----------



## monkeykoder

Hrmmm yeah MSN or AIM chat sounds like a way not to harass the mods with 1000 posts per night that they actually are going to check.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Wow the race between me and Meg for postcount hasn't changed at all (not that I really care)


 

Cuz you didn't take a weekend off!


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I was hoping I would be able to sleep tonight but the outlook isn't so good.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Cuz you didn't take a weekend off!


 
Well im going to take the night off..... G'night!:mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder

Gnight.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Well I was hoping I would be able to sleep tonight but the outlook isn't so good.


 

WELL GO TO BED!!! You can't sleep online.


----------



## monkeykoder

I can't sleep period I'm not tired and when I lay down all I can do is think or want to run.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I can't sleep period I'm not tired and when I lay down all I can do is think or want to run.


 

Hmmm.. Benedryl?


----------



## monkeykoder

Don't have anything here like that and where I'm at now it is about an hour drive anywhere that might be open.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Hmmm.. Benedryl?


 
Meg, you too should put a link to the Bi-weekly photo assignment *hints*

(good idea monkeyman!)

To bed i go!


----------



## monkeykoder

The link was Battou's idea I think.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Meg, you too should put a link to the Bi-weekly photo assignment *hints*
> 
> (good idea monkeyman!)
> 
> To bed i go!


 

Huh?!
How? Why?

Night!


----------



## monkeykoder

We're trying to get people posting in the bi-weekly assignments.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> We're trying to get people posting in the bi-weekly assignments.


 

Ahh I see...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeap so tomorrow night we should try to get an msn chat going or something since this thread is already marked might as well make it easy on the mods to let it keep going.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Yeap so tomorrow night we should try to get an msn chat going or something since this thread is already marked might as well make it easy on the mods to let it keep going.


 

Yeah we can try..


----------



## monkeykoder

Maybe we'll see


----------



## Big Bully

So when are you going to post some of your pics?


----------



## monkeykoder

For???


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> For???


 

So we can see them... On this thread..
I just posted 6


----------



## ferny

Aren't there sections for posting photos?


----------



## monkeykoder

I'd have to go take some non-kid pictures which I might do in a few minutes once the stars are out in full swing here.


----------



## Big Bully

ferny said:


> Aren't there sections for posting photos?


 

Umm... Are there?! I have posted some.. in other threads.. I didn't know there was a specified place though to post pics.


----------



## monkeykoder

ferny said:


> Aren't there sections for posting photos?



Yes there are and if I do take some I'll post there and link here.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I'd have to go take some non-kid pictures which I might do in a few minutes once the stars are out in full swing here.


 

You can't see stars yet?! Isn't it 11:30 over there?


----------



## ferny

Yep. There are places for animals, black and white, snapshots, etc. Rude ones have to be sent to me to see if they're any good.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Umm... Are there?! I have posted some.. in other threads.. I didn't know there was a specified place though to post pics.



Ummm any of the gallery sections.


----------



## Big Bully

ferny said:


> Yep. There are places for animals, black and white, snapshots, etc. Rude ones have to be sent to me to see if they're any good.


 

LOL how rude are we talkin here?! lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I can see stars they're just not what they usually are here... I'm at my parents place up near a one convenience store town called round mountain the nearest light polution is about 30 miles away.


----------



## ferny

As rude as you want. Female shots will be perved at and male ones will be filed for future attempts to blackmail.


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm Interesting thought... I will see if I can find rude shots.. I know I have some somewhere.. lol


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah I can see stars they're just not what they usually are here... I'm at my parents place up near a one convenience store town called round mountain the nearest light polution is about 30 miles away.


 

Ahh so you are in the boonies. Great place to take out the old camera and take pictures..


----------



## monkeykoder

Haven't we gone over this before in here?  Maybe gone a little too far with it?


----------



## ferny

I'll eagerly wait. 


What time is it over there anyway? It's 7:45am here. Been up since 5:30 as I walk the dogs early.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Haven't we gone over this before in here? Maybe gone a little too far with it?


 

Nope.. I was thinking of me or someone else flippin off the camera or sticking their tongue out.. That there would be rude... Other pics.. those are crude.. BIG difference..


----------



## Big Bully

ferny said:


> I'll eagerly wait.
> 
> 
> What time is it over there anyway? It's 7:45am here. Been up since 5:30 as I walk the dogs early.


 

12:45 am


----------



## monkeykoder

Almost midnight here...


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> 12:45 am



So it is an hour later over there...  I'm pretty sure we should stay away from even the rude pictures for a little.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> So it is an hour later over there... I'm pretty sure we should stay away from even the rude pictures for a little.


 

My pics that will be posted will be cleaner than G rated..


----------



## monkeykoder

Then you better stick to the tongue sticking out then...


----------



## ScottS

HEY!! you kids be good in this thread!

We dont want them to 

Sleeeep! Here i come... I promise!!!


----------



## ferny

Big Bully said:


> Nope.. I was thinking of me or someone else flippin off the camera or sticking their tongue out.. That there would be rude... Other pics.. those are crude.. BIG difference..



I thought that was all the same thing?


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> HEY!! you kids be good in this thread!
> 
> We dont want them to
> 
> Sleeeep! Here i come... I promise!!!



Don't worry I'll try to keep everyone in line.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> HEY!! you kids be good in this thread!
> 
> We dont want them to
> 
> Sleeeep! Here i come... I promise!!!


 

Hey kid.. We are being good.. Talking about pictures.. and my awesome loader pic!!!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Hey kid.. We are being good.. Talking about pictures.. and my awesome loader pic!!!


 

mmmmhmmmmm


----------



## monkeykoder

Hecks yes now we just need to bring the tread back round to the ADDICTION and we'd be golden.


----------



## Big Bully

Well this pic is in response to Johns dog...
This is my Chug... Turbo


----------



## ferny

I am currently advernturing in the Outskirts of Cobb's Knob so I can encounter a Knob Goblin BBQ. Then I will kiss the chef which will lite my unlit birthday cake. Then I will return to the Haunted Pantry to encounter Happy Birthday, Claude and complete my quest, and collect my reward. A pat-a-cake pendant.


----------



## monkeykoder

Awesome.


----------



## ferny

All OLD photos.

Abby





Pickle





The day they met


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Well this pic is in response to Johns dog...
> This is my Chug... Turbo


 
GRRRRRRRR:greenpbl:

He cant get me, he cant get me!


----------



## ScottS

I have reverted to a 5 year old.... That is what got me in trouble last time...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah my puppy is over at my grandma's house right now.


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> I have reverted to a 5 year old.... That is what got me in trouble last time...



I'm not sure it was 5 more like 10-15


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> GRRRRRRRR:greenpbl:
> 
> He cant get me, he cant get me!


 

Thats not his mean face, that is his smile!


----------



## ScottS

This is my puppy.... She is a crack dog.


----------



## monkeykoder

AHHHH all three of us have at least part chiuahuahs...


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> This is my puppy.... She is a crack dog.


Your dog totally looks like she is on crack! lol


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> AHHHH all three of us have at least part chiuahuahs...


 
Thats kinda strange...:raisedbrow:


----------



## Big Bully

ferny said:


> All OLD photos.
> 
> The day they met


That is such a cute little puppy!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Your dog totally looks like she is on crack! lol


 
She acts like she is on crack! Its the funniest thing ever!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yes yes it is kinda strange bedtime...


----------



## monkeykoder

Gnight.


----------



## ScottS

I think im going to try that whole sleeping thing again too. Night!


----------



## ferny




----------



## Big Bully

Scott your dog is definately the albino version of the Taco Bell dog! lol


----------



## ferny

A slightly more insulting version.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/ferny/2a99c563.gif


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Well this pic is in response to Johns dog...
> This is my Chug... Turbo



Thats funny, Turbo is my dogs name.


----------



## monkeykoder

If only 2 year olds would let you sleep in in the morning.


----------



## Big Bully

Mine used to watch tv until I got up.. Granted I usually had to be on the couch and I would get up several times, but... they were still alright watching tv.. lol Gotta love playhouse disney!


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't trust him he'd probably just walk outside and not come back.


----------



## Big Bully

Thats why you lock the doors...


----------



## monkeykoder

And what makes you think he can't unlock them.


----------



## Big Bully

That is why you teach him to not open the door...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah working on that one...  I don't exactly have him full time.  His mom just decided it was better to make it harder for him to get out...


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah that only works for a little while... You have to show him who is the parent and who is boss. 
Kids learn associate there surroundings, and know what they can do in some places vs others. Even though you don't have him full time, if you teach/train him, he will remember.


----------



## monkeykoder

I do my best.


----------



## Big Bully

Well sometimes that is the best you can do.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeap so how has your day been?


----------



## Big Bully

Alright... although long and tiring..


----------



## monkeykoder

Sounds like all kinds of fun.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I finally posted in the lights at night bi-weekly assignment.


----------



## Big Bully

Bout dang time too!


----------



## monkeykoder




----------



## ScottS

Hmmm, i still need to take pics.... but its due tomorrow...yes?


----------



## Big Bully

Get on the ball Gomer.. yes they are due tomorrow.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yes they are and new ones will be posted even if I have to do it all myself.


----------



## ScottS

At midnight?


----------



## monkeykoder

It isn't like they're graded or anything but it would be nice if you did get them in by then.


----------



## ScottS

Oh they are not graded?


----------



## monkeykoder

We could always work on that but we would have to find someone to grade them...  Maybe if we talk really nice to John....


----------



## jstuedle

Sure I'll grade 'em. You all fail. Yup, that's the ticket!


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> So any more interesting stories?  I guess battou isn't here to tell me all about his little photo gallery I'll have to ask him later.



I missed the question with all the speed posting yall were doing


----------



## Big Bully

Way to be a slow reader... lol


----------



## monkeykoder

wow I think I actually slept last night.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> wow I think I actually slept last night.



I can tell, there was a four hour postless gap in this thread.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah so did you write your gallery yourself or is it mostly/all borrowed code?


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah so did you write your gallery yourself or is it mostly/all borrowed code?



No, I did not write it, technically, I only work for the site. I may be an administrator but I still have a boss to answer too.

As for who actually wrote it I am not sure, I was told the one who did, wanted nothing to do with the site and borrowed most of it fron the sister site. aside from denis (the boss I refer to) we have one writer on staff but getting him to do anything is.......a task. If I need any coding done all I have to do is ask denis and he generally does it himself.

But the point I was trying to make is it's there for those who don't want/have the time to build a site of their own, much like DA.


----------



## Big Bully

I slept too last night. I was in bed and out cold by 11:30. But I felt like crap last night.ale: I could see or think straight I had such a bad headache.


----------



## monkeykoder

It does seem to have some nice elements just no community yet.  And I'm sure we'd be yelled at for banana talk there too.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah after not having gotten to sleep before 4 for the last month or so and still getting up no later than 8.  Getting to sleep a full 8 hours is great.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> It does seem to have some nice elements just no community yet.  And I'm sure we'd be yelled at for banana talk there too.



You should see random on the sister site
http://forums.fanart-central.net/viewforum.php?f=55

Yeah lack of a community sucks bad though


----------



## monkeykoder

Interesting...  If we could actually build the community we might be able to structure it so critique was actually possible.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah I agree.. Not enough sleep really gets to ya.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Sure I'll grade 'em. You all fail. Yup, that's the ticket!



If I had the ability I would do it myself.  Is there anyone on here that might be willilng?


----------



## Big Bully

If you guys don't quit bringing up the darn banana we will get into trouble again!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Yeah I agree.. Not enough sleep really gets to ya.



Yeah you can get really sick from it too.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> If I had the ability I would do it myself. Is there anyone on here that might be willilng?


 

I could try.. But from what I have seen mine all get D's.. Dude I suck!


----------



## Big Bully

That photo the guy did of the college, was beautiful, Christmas card material.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> If you guys don't quit bringing up the darn banana we will get into trouble again!



I don't get why that eyelash viper was really cool   I'd be more worried about talking about a different forum.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Interesting...  If we could actually build the community we might be able to structure it so critique was actually possible.



The site was left prettymuch alone for almost a full year, it's not much more than a baby site and definatly needs some activity to evolve. as of right now the critique forum over there is like a joke...no one uses it, not to mention I am currently the most knowledgable there, also not the greatest asset. 

Back in may I started this thread http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82026 in the hopes of getting some people to come over but it met with little luck.


----------



## Big Bully

Eh, never know.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> If you guys don't quit bringing up the darn banana we will get into trouble again!



I'm begginingto think that it is a good thing I missed that one


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I could try.. But from what I have seen mine all get D's.. Dude I suck!



I wouldn't give you a D but I think there are tons of people on this site that are really talented and might be able to give good advice on how to make the pictures better.  It wouldn't be too difficult to grade just fill out a form like this for each photo 

Work on: insert something that could be improved about the photo and how to do it
Did well:  insert compliment on photo here
If form cannot be filled out completely don't fill it out.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> I'm begginingto think that it is a good thing I missed that one


 

Yep you would have been banned in a heartbeat...:heart:


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I wouldn't give you a D but I think there are tons of people on this site that are really talented and might be able to give good advice on how to make the pictures better. It wouldn't be too difficult to grade just fill out a form like this for each photo
> 
> Work on: insert something that could be improved about the photo and how to do it
> Did well: insert compliment on photo here
> If form cannot be filled out completely don't fill it out.


 

Maybe an idea would be have everyone critque at least one photo. And once a photo has been critqued it can't be done again.. That way everyone can be critqued... 
And do that before a new assignment is posted.


----------



## monkeykoder

I was thinking of something like that but without mod intervention it wouldn't work out and they've specifically said they don't want to be involved.


----------



## Big Bully

Why would we have to have mod intervention for that? One of us could do it..


----------



## monkeykoder

People are going to grade the photos they want to grade and it will end up with one photo graded like 20 times plus if it is mostly beginners posting photos it will be mostly beginners grading so a lot of the advice would probably be rather bad.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I signed up at photo-lucidity now I just need to get out there and take some pictures so I have something uploaded...


----------



## Battou

Cool, every bit helps


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I hope I can actually contribute to the community and get things going there.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Well I hope I can actually contribute to the community and get things going there.



It's been tough, Last year I had thousands of hits from TPF alone but I think we only brought in maybe two or three dozen users...most of wich from the sister site FAC.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well some good discussions on the forum should help with that a little.


----------



## monkeykoder

2 new assignments in the bi-weekly assignments


----------



## ScottS

Im thinking that ill actually be able to do one... or both!


----------



## jstuedle

Have we been good girl and boys while I've been gone? Just checking in to see we all don't get into trouble. At least not the kind we could get banned for.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm trying to stay out of trouble...


----------



## Big Bully

Right like you could possibly stay out of trouble.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm not the kind to get IN trouble most of the time but with adequate amounts of alcohol and women I guarantee you I would be in trouble.


----------



## Big Bully

Well take out the alcohol and you won't get INto so much trouble.. lol


----------



## ferny

Are you suggesting he needs to get girls drunk?


----------



## Big Bully

Woohoo I might actually get to do both assignments!


----------



## Big Bully

ferny said:


> Are you suggesting he needs to get girls drunk?


 

No that is what he is suggesting...


----------



## ferny

Oh, ok. Well, I'm off to bed. It's 00:30, I've just got in from the pub (is it bad that a pub 30 miles away is becoming a local? Yay, the M25...) and I've got to get up in five hours (like I do every day now :-/).


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha! I got my second entry in in the nick of time!! Ahahahaha


----------



## jstuedle

Wow! This is the second time (IN A ROW!) I've checked in and found the thread on topic. Amazing!!!!


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Wow! This is the second time (IN A ROW!) I've checked in and found the thread on topic. Amazing!!!!


 

LOL See what happens when we get a good talking to. We behave...

Where have you been? Trying to keep your nose clean?


----------



## monkeykoder

We're keeping it clean...  I don't need to get them drunk but a beer does loosen my tongue.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> We're keeping it clean... I don't need to get them drunk but a beer does loosen my tongue.


 

Wow with your tongue loosened I can't imagine how much physics and math comes out... lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Beer also helps dumb down the conversation.  I can talk about anything with the right amount of beer in me.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> LOL See what happens when we get a good talking to. We behave...
> 
> Where have you been? Trying to keep your nose clean?



Still trying to sleep off this cold/flu. Not succeeding overly well though. Also, the last 2 nights here have been between 4 and 8 degrees here. Our old monster of a house is drafty, so my office is one of the last places I feel like hang'in at the moment.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Beer also helps dumb down the conversation.  I can talk about anything with the right amount of beer in me.



That's funny, a few drinks and my mouth runs like a ducks butt. Cathy gets real quiet, closes her eyes and chair dances to the music. Total opposites.


----------



## monkeykoder

Mleh I get annoyed in old drafty houses.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Mleh I get annoyed in old drafty houses.



We have been in this house since 1980. It's not as bad as it was. But still, I think you won't be visiting anytime soon if it only takes that to annoy you.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> We have been in this house since 1980. It's not as bad as it was. But still, I think you won't be visiting anytime soon if it only takes that to annoy you.


 

I will visit in the summer. lol 
I hate being cold, and yet I live in Idaho, and the weather here isn't any better than what you have. :meh:


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Beer also helps dumb down the conversation.  I can talk about anything with the right amount of beer in me.



A few observations!

                                                     LIQUOR WARNING... 

Of course this does not apply to you and me, but you may want to pass this on to other people to warn them. 

Liquor manufacturers have accepted the Government's suggestion that the following warning labels be placed immediately on all varieties of alcohol containers: 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may leave you wondering what the hell happened to your bra and panties. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may make you think you are whispering when you are not. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol is a major factor in dancing like a retard. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause you to tell your friends over and over again that you love them. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause you to think you can sing. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may lead you to believe that ex-lovers are really dying for you to telephone them at four in the morning 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may make you think you can logically converse with members of the opposite sex without spitting. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
***WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may create the illusion that you are tougher, smarter, faster and better looking than most people. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may lead you to think people are laughing WITH you. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause pregnancy. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may lead you to believe you are invisible. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause a disturbance in the time-space continuum, leaving you unable to account for large chunks of time. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
***WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may make you think you have mystical Kung Fu powers, resulting in you getting your butt kicked. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause you to roll over in the morning and see something really scary. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The consumption of alcohol is the leading cause of inexplicable rug burns on the forehead, knees and lower back. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
WARNING: The crumsumpten of alcohol may Mack you tink you kan tpye reel gode.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *WARNING: The crumsumpten of alcohol may Mack you tink you kan tpye reel gode.*



I know waaay too many people with this problem.. lol


----------



## jstuedle

Ya, and I are 1.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Ya, and I are 1.


 

Naa you aren't bad.. I have known some doosey's in my day of forum life.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm more of the type consumption of alcohol may lead to you actually speaking 
the consumption of large amounts of alcohol may lead to you standing in the same place for hours...


----------



## Big Bully

LOL


----------



## monkeykoder

What is so funny?


----------



## Big Bully

You guys are just a bunch of nerds talkin about what happens when you drink.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I am a nerd and I am talking about what happens when I drink.  I don't know about anyone else here.


----------



## Big Bully

Its ok.. we know you are a nerd.. Thats why we like you so much.. lol
:hugs::hug::


----------



## monkeykoder

AWWWW you LIKE me??? j/k  But seriously you don't even know me.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

I'm a nerd, do you like me too?
Like me, please. 
I can do tricks.






I'm also an attention whore.


----------



## Big Bully

Trenton Romulox said:


> I'm a nerd, do you like me too?
> Like me, please.
> I can do tricks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also an attention whore.


 

Oh we like everyone....

Trenton, have you seen this thread.. We are ALL attention whores.. lol


----------



## Trenton Romulox

This is actually my first venture into this thread. I know, that's hard to believe, with all those replies. What is this thread even about?


----------



## Big Bully

Trenton Romulox said:


> This is actually my first venture into this thread. I know, that's hard to believe, with all those replies. What is this thread even about?


 

Addiction to photography, posting.. anything...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah it is the addiction thread once you've admitted to being addicted to something we can talk about it.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

I'm addicted to EDIT...stuff. I'm addicted to peanut M&Ms. I'm addicted to Adidas shoes. I'm addicted to Apple computers. I'm addicted to my phone. I'm addicted to Trailer Park Boys (TV show, not actual boys from a trailer park).


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah it is the addiction thread once you've admitted to being addicted to something we can talk about it.


 

Yes yes, we will talk and talk and talk about it... notice the post count.. lol


----------



## Big Bully

ooo bad addiction, you will rub yourself raw with that one.. lmao


----------



## monkeykoder

Well we HAVE gotten a little talking to about one of your addictions so we would likely ignore anything you say about it but the rest is great fodder for discussion.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

Good call monkeykoder, let's steer clear of the...that addiction...

Anyways, off to the races...Trailer Park Boys, anyone seen that show? It's awesome and was only on American TV (heavily censored, for shame) for a little while.


----------



## Big Bully

Trenton Romulox said:


> Good call monkeykoder, let's steer clear of the...that addiction...
> 
> Anyways, off to the races...Trailer Park Boys, anyone seen that show? It's awesome and was only on American TV (heavily censored, for shame) for a little while.


 

Nope never heard of it..

Yeah lets steer clear of that topic.. lol


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Well we HAVE gotten a little talking to about one of your addictions so we would likely ignore anything you say about it but the rest is great fodder for discussion.


 

What do you mean MY addiction!!!?


----------



## monkeykoder

Never seen it.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> What do you mean MY addiction!!!?



You've got some semblance of that addiction but in a different way a more artistic way...  Although I wasn't referring to you.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

monkeykoder said:


> Never seen it.



You're missin' out. It's seriously the best show ever. It's super low-budget and the production values are shoddy at best, but the writing is the best I've ever seen on TV. There's some pretty good deals on the seasons on DVD on Amazon. If you enjoy laughing, so basically, if you're human, it's worth checking out.


----------



## monkeykoder

Who knows I might watch it someday.


----------



## Big Bully

Ok ok you are somewhat almost in the ballpark sortof right.


----------



## monkeykoder

??? is this about you liking to pose?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> ??? is this about you liking to pose?


 

Hey I will pose for a camera anyday, as long as I know I look good.. And I know that certain people won't be ummmm.... ah staring is a good word at it for days on end....
I don't have to be nude to have my photo taken... See...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Hey I will pose for a camera anyday, as long as I know I look good.. And I know that certain people won't be ummmm.... ah staring is a good word at it for days on end....
> I don't have to be nude to have my photo taken... See...


 
Well it has probably been said before, but you have pretty eyes. :mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder

As a matter of fact I said it yesterday in a different thread.  Sure you don't have to be nude and no one is asking you to be.


----------



## Big Bully

Well thank you guys for saying I have pretty eyes... You are too sweet. :blushing:


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Well thank you guys for saying I have pretty eyes... You are too sweet. :blushing:



You'd be surprised how many people say that about me...  Too bad all the ones that say that are married...


----------



## Big Bully

Hey give us married people a break... We still have opinions too.. Even though we are off the market.


----------



## Big Bully

I have been doing math all day.. my brain hurts..:er:


----------



## jstuedle

Piercing blue eyes, and a scar on the knuckles of your left hand. Watch out boys, she packs a hell of a left hook!


----------



## monkeykoder

Now if I could get ONE single chick to look at me like I've seen all the married chicks do I'd be in business


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Piercing blue eyes, and a scar on the knuckles of your left hand. Watch out boys, she packs a hell of a left hook!


 

Actually it is a right hook that gets them.. The left one just catches them off guard. lol


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Now if I could get ONE single chick to look at me like I've seen all the married chicks do I'd be in business


 

You will bud.. the right one will come in time.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I have been doing math all day.. my brain hurts..:er:



So I guess me lecturing about analysis would be a bad thing then?


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> You will bud.. the right one will come in time.



I just have to learn patience AHHHHHH you're sounding like my EX


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah that would be a bad thing.. lol


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I just have to learn patience AHHHHHH you're sounding like my EX


 

Is that a good thing or a bad thing?

Come on John even agrees with me!


----------



## Big Bully

Wow my freckles really show up big time in this picture!!! Doesn't help that I was trying to get a little sun... lol


----------



## Big Bully

Well boys I am going to go to bed.. I have a full day of getting my tire replaced and a ton of math to do...
So have a great night...


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing?
> 
> Come on John even agrees with me!




I'm attempting to decide if it's a good thing, or bad thing, that I agree with Meg. And about what? Did I miss something again?


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm not exactly sure what went on there...


----------



## monkeykoder

P.S. I think freckles are cute.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> I'm attempting to decide if it's a good thing, or bad thing, that I agree with Meg. And about what? Did I miss something again?


 

It is a good thing to agree with me.. It's always good to agree with me...
You are agreeing that MK will find a girl soon enough.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> P.S. I think freckles are cute.


 

Thanks.. hehehe:blushing:


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> It is a good thing to agree with me.. It's always good to agree with me...
> You are agreeing that MK will find a girl soon enough.



Oh, yea. He just needs to not try so hard. Let it roll.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> It is a good thing to agree with me.. It's always good to agree with me...
> You are agreeing that MK will find a girl soon enough.



All I really need is a strategy to START a conversation from there it seems to be pretty easy it is just getting a conversation going that is difficult.  A smile doesn't always do the trick (It did work this one time but I got back with my current ex and was a dummy and never called)


----------



## jstuedle

As you walk by a nice girl, just smile while making eye contact and say "Hi, how ya do'in." Breaks the ice. Do it enough times and they will start talking to you.


----------



## monkeykoder

Could work I'll tell you how it goes next week.


----------



## monkeykoder

I could always use an infinite sum expansion for PI and be done with it


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I could always use an infinite sum expansion for PI and be done with it



True, have your Cray all tuned up, do we?


----------



## monkeykoder

No but I have an 80 gig hard-drive and a lot of spare time   in the not end because there can be no end 80 gigs of PI will probably do for my purposes until the universe dies of heat death.


----------



## jstuedle

A Looooooooot of spare time. That could be better spent making eye contact you know.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah and I'm sure my CPU cycles would be better spend folding proteins than surfing the web.


----------



## monkeykoder

Of course they would be best spend... Calculating pi to 1000000000000 decimal places.


----------



## Big Bully

You know if you spent all that time on a girl or photography, you would either be awesomely amazing with your photography, or you would find one hellofa girl!


----------



## Big Bully

AKA math don't give you lovin back.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> AKA math don't give you lovin back.



Math is a harsh mistress but most will never understand her appeal  I've even figured out what women I'm likely to work on once school is back in session.  Not that I expect either one of them to work but their friends seem to be attractive too and they are interesting to talk to.


----------



## monkeykoder

Banned for being boring.


----------



## Big Bully

I'm not boring. 

Well, hopefully you will find a girl once school starts up for you.. Join a club/ group... something.. Make a study group. You will find girls.


----------



## monkeykoder

We will see.


----------



## Big Bully

I'm only trying to help.


----------



## monkeykoder

I appreciate the motivation.


----------



## monkeykoder

More people should post in this thread now that we've cleaned up our act...


----------



## ScottS

I have exactly 1 min and 50 seconds of free time... 

So i decided to make my daily post in here.. 

HIIII! 








time up... time to do homework.... and there is a lot!


----------



## monkeykoder

Somehow I got through high school and as far as I've gotten in college with doing almost no homework...  Papers don't count as homework in this sense.


----------



## jstuedle

Brainiack!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah being a brainiac as you say isn't always a good thing...  No one seems to like you before college but once you get there you're pretty much part of the norm.


----------



## jstuedle

Funny, the first two years at most colleges today are teaching what we learned as juniors and seniors in high school. Go back to the 1930's and they will say the same about college of the 60's.


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't doubt it I feel like I learn nothing every semester.


----------



## jstuedle

I knew the schools were a slum pit when our now 26 Y.O. came home from third grade and old us she learned to put a condom on a cucumber in class that day. At that time we wanted to start home schooling but the school threatened to arrest us for with holding our children from school. It only got worse after that.


----------



## monkeykoder

There is nothing illegal about home schooling I did it for a while and it was the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

Gah, I wanna be home-schooled...

But I can't. Nobody to teach me. And on top of that, I know me, and I know how I'd not get anything done if I wasn't at school. I don't get my homework done, so I know I wouldn't get normal work done at home.


----------



## monkeykoder

You don't exactly need a teacher.  You learn to teach yourself which is what school should be about in the first place.  I'm notorious for not doing homework (read I get graded only on test performance in any class).  When I did homeschool I did twice the work anyone in public school did.


----------



## Battou

I went to pick up some prints from the drug store and came home with a handheld light meter, 50 mm Macro lens and no prints


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> I went to pick up some prints from the drug store and came home with a handheld light meter, 50 mm Macro lens and no prints


Haha i hate it when that happens!


----------



## monkeykoder

Sounds like a good day to me you can pick up the prints later


----------



## ScottS

Only good when you dont go broke! Then you cant pay for prints..


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess... I just realized how addicted to school I am...  it is the only place I know of to meet people.


----------



## ScottS

Yea i know what you mean, every time i get a new class schedule, i go to my classes excited to see what girls will be in it... 

I also go to shows and meet girls there.... but they are not all....ummm.... of the best quality.... yea....


----------



## monkeykoder

I can't wait till my photography class it will be my first real chance to meet women since I started at sac state


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> Haha i hate it when that happens!





monkeykoder said:


> Sounds like a good day to me you can pick up the prints later



The part that burns me the most is I got to the drug store and they told me the delivery guy litterally forgot the bag.

I guess it's better than the usual not yet processed crap they've been pullin


----------



## monkeykoder

Why not start using MPIX or Snapfish?  Hell if you're not doing one hour they usually ARE sending it to one of those two...


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Why not start using MPIX or Snapfish?  Hell if you're not doing one hour they usually ARE sending it to one of those two...



They send it to Qualex, but if the crap I am getting from them persists I will be looking for someplace else, this week long wait for a three day processing is going to stop, one way or another.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'll tell you what the service at MPIX is like I'm about to send my first order off to them.


----------



## ScottS

MPIX service is amazing... never EVER had a problem and i have been a user for about a year.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I guess I'll just be a second opinion...  Judging from the quality of the envelopes they send you MPIX kicks the butt out of Snapfish.  And you don't have to mail in your credit card info to MPIX.


----------



## Battou

Do they have service packages for places like Average Drugstores and the like?


----------



## monkeykoder

Go to MPIX.com and look I'm not exactly sure.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> I knew the schools were a slum pit when our now 26 Y.O. came home from third grade and old us she learned to put a condom on a cucumber in class that day. At that time we wanted to start home schooling but the school threatened to arrest us for with holding our children from school. It only got worse after that.


 
I am 26 now, and when I was in 3rd grade we weren't learning crap like that. I do remember sex ex, but nothing to the event of putting a condom on a cucumber. I also went to school in VA, so that might make things a tad bit different.
My parents pulled me out of school though because my dad got on this anti-gov't kick. And kept saying how school was evil and how homeschool would be sooo much better, and that my sister and I would graduate way sooner than the kids our own age... Nope didn't happen.



monkeykoder said:


> There is nothing illegal about home schooling I did it for a while and it was the best thing that ever happened to me.


Man homeschool, and private school was the worst things that ever happened to me. I wish that my parents would have kept me in public school throughout my 12 year education. I think that is probably why I have a tad bit of social issues... Hey that could explain some of yours too..


Trenton Romulox said:


> Gah, I wanna be home-schooled...
> 
> But I can't. Nobody to teach me. And on top of that, I know me, and I know how I'd not get anything done if I wasn't at school. I don't get my homework done, so I know I wouldn't get normal work done at home.


Don't do it.. It is a big mistake.. If you are not self motivated and psyched about learning. Don't do it. 



monkeykoder said:


> You don't exactly need a teacher. You learn to teach yourself which is what school should be about in the first place. I'm notorious for not doing homework (read I get graded only on test performance in any class). When I did homeschool I did twice the work anyone in public school did.


This explains alot. lol


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> I knew the schools were a slum pit when our now 26 Y.O. came home from third grade and old us she learned to put a condom on a cucumber in class that day. At that time we wanted to start home schooling but the school threatened to arrest us for with holding our children from school. It only got worse after that.




I too am 26.....we did not learn how to protect our produce untill fifth grade


----------



## monkeykoder

I wasn't in home school for long I only got 1 year of freedom from mediocrity.


----------



## monkeykoder

I also blame public school for a lot of my social problems...  That may just be because I was never interested in most of what the other kids my age were interested in though.  I DID get my first computer when I was 10 and thought it was the best thing that ever happened to me.  I did start my first bank account (by my own free will) when I was about 8 I started it with my birthday + christmas money totaling $200 then my parents GAVE my older brother $200 and opened a bank account with it (lesson learned:  No need to use your own money use someone else's money) I've never gotten over it.  Wow I AM a geek.


----------



## jstuedle

> Wow I AM a geek.



Yes. 




Next topic please.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> (lesson learned: No need to use your own money use someone else's money) I've never gotten over it. .


 

Hmm have you ever read any of the Robert Kiosaki books.. I think I spelled his name wrong.. But you might just get a kick out of them... I know Kev did.


----------



## Big Bully

I have taken a ton of pictures today.. I posted two of them in the biweekly assignment.. I just have to work on the water picture... Hopefully I can get it to work... :thumbup:


----------



## monkeykoder

You can.


----------



## Big Bully

Thanks for having faith in me!


----------



## jstuedle

Have faith in yourself, your the only one that counts.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

jstuedle said:


> Have faith in yourself, your the only one that counts.



My mom told me that I was the only one that counted...
was she lying?


----------



## jstuedle

Self confidence and conceit are two diametrically opposing concepts. That's up for you to decide.


----------



## monkeykoder

it is my opinion that matters most to me


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> it is my opinion that matters most to me



I would hope after seeking input and careful evaluation. My Momma told me I was beautiful too, but I can see the mirror and know better. Beauty is skin deep, but ugly goes clean to the bone.


----------



## monkeykoder

I study more than anybody else I know as long as no one is telling me to study


----------



## jstuedle

I believe in the theory that if the subject is poured all over, maybe some of it will soak in somewhere. That's how I always studied.


----------



## monkeykoder

I just love to study.  Whatever way I can cram that knowledge in there I do it.


----------



## jstuedle

My loves fell toward other more..... physical things.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah it would probably be easier if my loves DID fall in that direction.  It isn't always your loves that direct you...


----------



## jstuedle

But they often mislead you. Emotion and not fact can be misdirecting.


----------



## monkeykoder

Your brain will always leads you down the safe path.


----------



## TATTRAT

tell that to my probation officer


----------



## jstuedle

TATTRAT said:


> tell that to my probation officer



I knew something like that was coming.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeap following your heart will not lead you down the safe path.


----------



## TATTRAT

jstuedle said:


> I knew something like that was coming.



so did she, I hate mace


----------



## jstuedle

Yea, has a habit of brig'in a tear to you eye. Don't it?


----------



## TATTRAT

The only reason sex makes me cry like a baby.


----------



## monkeykoder

Just be glad sex isn't a pain in the butt... like some other things in life.


----------



## jstuedle

There is a line there somewhere, but it might get me warned/banned. So, never mind.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Just be glad sex isn't a pain in the butt... like some other things in life.



Does that not depend...... never mind.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Just be glad sex isn't a pain in the butt... like some other things in life.


 
Really? :raisedbrow:


----------



## jstuedle

Yea, M/K's problem seems obvious.


----------



## monkeykoder

You think maybe that was going a little too far?  Maybe I should shut up for the night


----------



## Battou




----------



## TATTRAT

what?













lol


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Just be glad sex isn't a pain in the butt... like some other things in life.


 


I am sooo having trouble biting my lip on this one!!! hhahahahahahaha


----------



## TATTRAT

monkeykoder said:


> Just be glad sex isn't a pain in the butt... like some other things in life.



Well, we OBVIOUSLY are NOT in the same Cell Block!


----------



## monkeykoder

What sex has never been a pain in the butt to me...  Then again there are some places I haven't been...


----------



## ScottS

Try C block....


----------



## Big Bully

WOW!!! HAHA!!! I am having a REALLY hard time biting my lip!!!


----------



## TATTRAT

is that why you are called "Big Bully"


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> WOW!!! HAHA!!! I am having a REALLY hard time biting my lip!!!


:raisedbrowon't hurt yourself there Meg...


----------



## monkeykoder

PM always works if you just have to get some release (from saying something get your mind out of the gutter)


----------



## TATTRAT

for a second there, i though Big Bully was there too!...!


----------



## Big Bully

Oh thank you John and Dustin for coming to my rescue and standing up for me on the banning thread.. You two crack me up!!


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> You think maybe that was going a little too far?  Maybe I should shut up for the night



No, just teasing. Don't take anything here personal. We all get our lumps.


----------



## BoblyBill

How in the world has this thread gone up to 2000+ in only about two weeks? lol...


----------



## monkeykoder

I just have no clue what is going on.


----------



## monkeykoder

I probably have 7-800 posts in here myself...  Big Bully has me beat by far...


----------



## ScottS

It wasnt because of me, in the last week i think i have posted maybe 50 times...


----------



## jstuedle

BoblyBill said:


> How in the world has this thread gone up to 2000+ in only about two weeks? lol...



Just a bunch of misfits with something to say. It may not make any sense but we'll say it anyway. Almost any PG-13 rated topic is on limits. Just keep it from warning/banning material.


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> It wasnt because of me, in the last week i think i have posted maybe 50 times...



I have a few, but you 3 got me beat by miles.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah we've already gotten to warning level we're trying to be good now.


----------



## BoblyBill

LOL...


----------



## Big Bully

TATTRAT said:


> is that why you are called "Big Bully"


 
I am called Big Bully because of my truck.. It is big and badass! And I can get pretty mean sometimes... lol



ScottS said:


> :raisedbrowon't hurt yourself there Meg...


 

Too late...lol


TATTRAT said:


> for a second there, i though Big Bully was there too!...!


I am always there!!!


BoblyBill said:


> How in the world has this thread gone up to 2000+ in only about two weeks? lol...


Have you not seen what we talk about?! All sorts of topics...
And besides I have like 700 posts in here I swear.. I will get an exact # for ya in a sec.


----------



## Big Bully

WOOHOO I am at 786!! In this thread alone! lol


----------



## jstuedle

We tried, but we couldnt do it, we tried. (from an old TV ad campaign)


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> WOOHOO I am at 786!! In this thread alone! lol


 

You are the KING!:mrgreen:


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> Try C block....



C block.... is a country club, D block is where it's goin to be rough.


----------



## BoblyBill

Well let's see...

monkeykoder: 877 posts
Big Bully: 785
ScottS: 562
jstuedle: 264
Battou:97

there you have it... top five posters...


----------



## Big Bully

:hail:I know I am the master!! Bow to me now!!!:hail:


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> WOOHOO I am at 786!! In this thread alone! lol



You most likely had about 850 but had a bunch redacted. (that means they would have been deleted)


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm not so sure about that...


----------



## Big Bully

DAMN MK you have me by almost 100!! How the hell did you do that!


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> You most likely had about 850 but had a bunch redacted. (that means they would have been deleted)


 

True, that one night probably had most of my posts deleted! lol


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> :hail:I know I am the master!! Bow to me now!!!:hail:



Would that be masteres, or mistress?


----------



## monkeykoder

Because I AM TEH MASTER!!!!


----------



## Battou

BoblyBill said:


> Well let's see...
> 
> monkeykoder: 877 posts
> Big Bully: 785
> ScottS: 562
> jstuedle: 264
> Battou:97
> 
> there you have it... top five posters...



Most of my 97 posts where on the original topic of Photophelia or a close dirivitive therein.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Would that be masteres, or mistress?


 

I wouldn't say that I am your mistress too loud... Someone might here you!!


----------



## monkeykoder

I win because I have no life outside of this forum (plus I tried to sidestep some of the more direct sexual references that one night...)


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Because I AM TEH MASTER!!!!


 
Who can't type!!! hahaha


Oh no.. My bulliness is showing...


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> I wouldn't say that I am your mistress too loud... Someone might here you!!



Yea, Cathy would kill you straight out, I would endure a slow and tortured, painfull death.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I win because I have no life outside of this forum (plus I tried to sidestep some of the more direct sexual references that one night...)


 

Cheater!


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Yea, Cathy would kill you straight out, I would endure a slow and tortured, painfull death.


 

Yeah Kev would do the same thing... Except I would still be killed out right, and you would still endure the slow painful death..


----------



## monkeykoder

NO I AM TEH MASTER HOWEVER I TYpE iS RiGhT.


----------



## Big Bully

WOOHOO I finally made it over 1300!!

Hmm I wonder how many posts I would have if they didn't get deleted from that one night?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> NO I AM TEH MASTER HOWEVER I TYpE iS RiGhT.


 

Rrrright! You keep telling yourself that my friend.


*pats you gently on the head*


----------



## jstuedle

Well, I'm going to go out and clean up the studio a little. Got to setup for a band promo Saturday and I've got crap scattered all over. You all be good little boys and girls, stay out of trouble. Good night. (might check in around 5-ish.


----------



## Big Bully

I took more pics today... I even fulfilled BOTH assignments TODAY!!!


----------



## Battou

I just took a picture a few seconds ago, See it Here


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> I just took a picture a few seconds ago


 

Do we want to know what it is of?!


----------



## monkeykoder

The deleted posts don't get removed from your postcount...  I remember a night a troll came in and I was bored so yeah I doubled my postcount that night from around 30 to over 60 and the count stayed even after they were deleted.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Do we want to know what it is of?!


I just got done editing a link to the thread I put it in into the last post wile you where posting


----------



## Big Bully

Haha Thats funny...

That is interesting that they don't take the deleted posts off of your account tally...


----------



## monkeykoder

Monkey cheese?


----------



## monkeykoder

It would be a pain in the butt plus postcount means nothing anyway.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Haha Thats funny...



What the picture or koders comment


----------



## Big Bully

The picture...

MK
Is this the song you are talking about? (American Pie)



If so it wasn't sung by Rolling Stones...


----------



## Big Bully

It was sung by Don Mclean


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> The picture....



Maybe I should PS in some drool


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Mayby I should PS in some drool


 

That would be awesome.. Just make the puddle HUGE!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

True it wasn't sung by the rolling stones...  One of the lines in the song is 

And moss grows fat on a rolling stone but that's not how it used to be when the jester sang for the king and queen in a coat he borrowed from james dean...  I think I quoted a little too far


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> True it wasn't sung by the rolling stones... One of the lines in the song is
> 
> And moss grows fat on a rolling stone but that's not how it used to be when the jester sang for the king and queen in a coat he borrowed from james dean... I think I quoted a little too far


 

Its ok.. I was just listening to the song... 

Man, I remember belting out that song on car rides with my dad. We all would sing at the top of our lungs.. It was fun.


----------



## Battou

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention, I sent my Monthly challenge entry in today too


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention, I sent my Monthly challenge entry in today too


 

Congrats!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Its ok.. I was just listening to the song...
> 
> Man, I remember belting out that song on car rides with my dad. We all would sing at the top of our lungs.. It was fun.



I used to have the entire song memorized... Best way to harass your friends is to start singing a song you all know and love HORRIBLY...  Well time for bed... Gnight.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I used to have the entire song memorized... Best way to harass your friends is to start singing a song you all know and love HORRIBLY... Well time for bed... Gnight.


 

Night


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Congrats!



Nah, I doubt I'll come close to winning, most votes anything of mine ever got was three. I should get a couple more than that with this one as it is one that I was going to keep for me self but....

But the theme came second nature to me anyways, working third shift provides lots of late night practice, especially when one maintains their work hours on the weekends.


----------



## Big Bully

Very true.. Well I hope you get something, at least a few more than 3 votes that is...

I'm not turning any of my stuff in. I'm not good enough yet.:meh::er:


----------



## Battou

I was half asleep when I took this with a camera that does not have a locking mirror or a shutter speed slower than 2 sec.


----------



## Big Bully

Helicopters are cool... And even though it is alittle blurry, it is still a nice photo.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Helicopters are cool... And even though it is alittle blurry, it is still a nice photo.



That's mirrorsmack and small DOF for you


----------



## Big Bully

I don't know what mirrorsmack is..:blushing:


----------



## Big Bully

Hey we will get your post count up in here... if it kills us.. lol


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> I don't know what mirrorsmack is..:blushing:



Mirrorsmack is when the mirror smacks agenst the stopper in an SLR camera causing a vibration.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh I see.. I have never heard of that before...

I guess you learn something new everyday...


----------



## Big Bully

How cold is it over there?! It is about -10 with a windchill added on to that..


----------



## Battou

My wether bug says 9F right now but a few minuets ago it was 6F


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Oh I see.. I have never heard of that before...
> 
> I guess you learn something new everyday...



Yes this is why Mirror lock is almost a must have for night Photography


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> My wether bug says 9F right now but a few minuets ago it was 6F


 


Too freakin cold if you ask me!!!


BRRRRfreakinRRRRR


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Yes this is why Mirror lock is almost a must have for night Photography


 


Ahh this makes sense..


I need a new camera!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Ahh this makes sense..
> 
> 
> I need a new camera!



Don't we all 

But on the subject of night pics
I took these with an AF P-Shooter


----------



## Big Bully

Cool, you can definately tell it was snowing.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Cool, you can definately tell it was snowing.


close but Raining


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh I was soo close.


----------



## Big Bully

Well I am heading to bed. I will talk to you later.


----------



## Battou

K...I'll go up my post count legitimately for a wile :er:


----------



## monkeykoder

Well how is it going?


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Well how is it going?



we where discussing things smacking agenst other things in the dark


----------



## monkeykoder

Ahhh yes we've talked about that a lot in this thread... At least you were smart and talking about something photography related


----------



## jstuedle

Since I missed a lot of the talk about American Pie, do you know what that song was about?  (as American as apple pie, not cherry)


----------



## Battou

Yup....I think


The deaths of Buddy Holly, Ritchie Valens, and The Big Bopper in the plane crash and the effect they had on him.



Correct?


----------



## jstuedle

And you win the gold star for today!


----------



## monkeykoder

Even I knew that but it is SO much more too.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeap I've got my kid today


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Since I missed a lot of the talk about American Pie, do you know what that song was about? (as American as apple pie, not cherry)


 
Yep I grew up listening to that song. My dad would talk about the history behind that song everytime it came on the radio. 



Battou said:


> Yup....I think
> 
> 
> The deaths of Buddy Holly, Ritchie Valens, and The Big Bopper in the plane crash and the effect they had on him.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct?


Yep, and it also talked about what was going on in Don Mcleans lifetime. What happened in the 10 years since music died.


----------



## Big Bully

So how many pages did you have to read, while we continued in your absence?
What are you doing with your kid today?


----------



## monkeykoder

Right now he is finishing shrek other than that we're just playing around the house.  Heck I quit on THIS page last night...


----------



## Big Bully

What when I logged on today I had to read like 20 posts... I think...

You must have 50 to a page...


----------



## monkeykoder

yeap


----------



## Big Bully

Wow you are talkative today...


----------



## monkeykoder

Is that sarcasm or the other way around???  Sorry I'm not awake yet.


----------



## Big Bully

A little bit of sarcasm.. I have to get it out now, Kev is off today... lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Okay just wondering... I'm not exactly awake yet still...  It is 11:00 already and I'm still not awake and I'm still in my pajamas...


----------



## Big Bully

It is after noon here and I am still in my pj's too! hahaha


----------



## monkeykoder

How is it noon there when it is 11 here?


----------



## Big Bully

Because I am an hour ahead of you!!! Time changes right before you get to Jackpot. So right now you are at 3:51 and I am at 4:51.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah for some reason I had it backwards ....


----------



## Big Bully

Its ok... I just might forgive you this one time... lol


----------



## monkeykoder

So what is up?


----------



## Big Bully

Just getting ready to do my math. What about you?


----------



## monkeykoder

Trying to wake myself up...


----------



## Big Bully

Still!!! You were doing that the last time I was talking to you


----------



## Big Bully

Holy crap man, where are you talking all the time that you are spiking your post count?


----------



## monkeykoder

I talk hardly at all.  Heck I'm still trying to wake up  I will be until I actually get some sleep.


----------



## Big Bully

Then quit staying up all night chatting and go to bed once and a while.


----------



## monkeykoder

I would if I could but I can't I try about an hour later I get bored with just laying there and get up.


----------



## jstuedle

Take two Benidryl and call me in the morning.


----------



## ScottS

I miss a lot when i dont get in here every night!


----------



## monkeykoder

Don't have/can't afford benedryl.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Don't have/can't afford benedryl.


The store brand at Walgreens, CVS or Wallyworld is very cheap. About $4 or so.


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess I could do that or just wait until I have to sleep


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I guess I could do that or just wait until I have to sleep


Yea that works too.... being tired... whooda thought!


----------



## monkeykoder

It only works about half the time.


----------



## jstuedle

My schedule changes from one day to the next. Cathy works nights, 7:45 PM to 6:00 AM and I take her to and from. I have doc's appointments during the day, and most shoots except the bands are day gigs. (bands are all nighters) So I never sleep the same time every day, or more than 4-5 hours at a time. The Docs give me something to help, but Cathy on her days off often goes the Benidryl route to sleep when I do.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah an ever changing schedule is a pain in the butt.


----------



## ScottS

Im living off of about 4 hours of sleep a night, because of school and homework...and oh yea... This forum...

And a few live gigs in the medium.


----------



## TATTRAT

I am not enjoying being back on the mainland, but it is a welcome break from work. But too much time on my hands=trouble.







Oh, and jet lag SUCKS!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I would just sleep through the homework.


----------



## ScottS

TATTRAT said:


> I am not enjoying being back on the mainland, but it is a welcome break from work. But too much time on my hands=trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and jet lag SUCKS!


 
Why are you  back on the main land?


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah I would just sleep through the homework.


See you just need to get some homework to go to sleep to.


----------



## monkeykoder

Eww jet lag.


----------



## TATTRAT

ScottS said:


> Why are you  back on the main land?




Well, wife got called back to the Pentagon, she isn't military, but still a GOVT worker.

Oh well. Poop happens. I was surfing a week ago, when we got back to our house here, I had to shovel snow...what a bummer.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah that has to suck


----------



## TATTRAT

Could be worse...it could ALWAYS be worse.

I was out there as a midway point to our inevitable move to Japan(which is still a go)but to move all that way(half way to J-Pan)and come back, more frustrating then anything...

anywho, life goes on, travel is travel(and that is how I prefer to spend my life), but coming home, even though not my native home, reminds me of those that care for us, and what I DO have, when there comes a point to settle and root.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I wouldn't mind visiting Japan sometime seems like an interesting country but I'm pretty firmly rooted right here already.


----------



## TATTRAT

You are in one of my favorite areas of Cali.

I dunno, i guess it is just me. I get itchy feet, BAD. I have a universal trade, as does my better half, we get bored, we move on. A few years here and there, I love the experience. I was the same before I met her, if anything, it has cooled the jets. I could chill out for a bit, and just "be", but there always seems to be that next place I wanna go.


----------



## monkeykoder

The northern coasts of California beat it out by far at least as far as beauty is concerned I really need to get out there and take some pictures.


----------



## TATTRAT

I look forward to them!


----------



## monkeykoder

If I ever get up there I'll have pictures posted while I'm there.


----------



## TATTRAT

I am not looking forward to shifting my pics from warm sandy beaches, to that of the cold, urban concrete, but I know there is beauty in that too, it will force me to find a better eye, and therefore better shots.


----------



## monkeykoder

People would seem to be a better focus.


----------



## TATTRAT

lol, I hear that, but I SUCK at shooting people....with a camera, lol. I like more candid stuff. I guess it looks weired though, me all shooting strangers. Imma have fun getting adjusted.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'd think the learning would be fun.  There should be some really cool places to shoot in Japan They really only use the coasts for living area...


----------



## TATTRAT

japan is gonna ROCK! But i am in DC/NoVA for the nest year,  that is where it could get repetitive.


----------



## monkeykoder

Hint in America there is always countryside within a couple hours of where you are by car at least.


----------



## TATTRAT

I know, and that is scary too, lol. 


This area is rich in history so I am sure that there are things to help out the shots.


----------



## monkeykoder

Whatever you do post pictures.


----------



## TATTRAT

lol, I will, even though I don't get much replies. The ones I DO get, help, lol.

I will post pics, and rest assured, they will be more mainland, and un-tropical. Oh well, lol.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well post a link in this thread I hardly even bother to go into the galleries because I don't have the skill to critique and no one else will in any constructive manner.


----------



## TATTRAT

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=1085630

see if that works


----------



## monkeykoder

Doesn't seem to work


----------



## TATTRAT

baaaaa.........no worries....I need to get to bed anyways.

Pleasure typing with ya.

G'night all!


----------



## monkeykoder

Gnight


----------



## Big Bully

TATTRAT said:


> japan is gonna ROCK! But i am in DC/NoVA for the nest year, that is where it could get repetitive.


 

I used to live in that area, it is such a cool place to be. Especially if you like history. The architecture is great too!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah if you're into that sort of thing   Which I'm sure you can learn to be if you're bored enough.


----------



## Big Bully

No not if your bored enough.. The buildings back there are way freakin cool. And awesome to photograph! They have a building back in DC that you can see from the freeway that they have a huge sign to not look at it. Because too many people pay attention to the building and not the road and they get too many accidents. That is what ya get for having cool looking buildings I guess.


----------



## monkeykoder

I've spent too much of my life looking at cool looking buildings with my dad to want to look at any more.


----------



## Big Bully

Well then I will ruin your life... lol
This is what I was talking about.
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.lofthouse.com/design/photo/temple.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.lofthouse.com/design/photo/temple.html&h=383&w=477&sz=60&hl=en&start=5&um=1&tbnid=JfMJY3VkFeNNFM:&tbnh=104&tbnw=129&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dwashington%2Bdc%2Btemple%26svnum%3D10%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1T4GFRC_enUS215US215%26sa%3DN


----------



## monkeykoder

Interesting


----------



## TATTRAT

We see that taking the beltway. It is like some Starwars imperial looking future looking building alright, and MASSIVE!

I can see how it is a distraction, I know it does me.

The city has a lot to offer as far as photog ops. I am not too worried. I want to get out to the national mall after a good snow and get some shots, and when the cherry blossom festival is on, it is always beautiful.


----------



## Big Bully

TATTRAT said:


> We see that taking the beltway. It is like some Starwars imperial looking future looking building alright, and MASSIVE!
> 
> I can see how it is a distraction, I know it does me.
> 
> The city has a lot to offer as far as photog ops. I am not too worried. I want to get out to the national mall after a good snow and get some shots, and when the cherry blossom festival is on, it is always beautiful.


 

It is amazing! I have been on the grounds of that building. And it is breath taking!


----------



## monkeykoder

Stupid buildings there are too many buildings out here in Sacramento (which is of course a cow town in comparison to San Fransisco.


----------



## TATTRAT

Big Bully said:


> It is amazing! I have been on the grounds of that building. And it is breath taking!




I got to go to a wedding there, the building was a lot more interesting.


----------



## Big Bully

TATTRAT said:


> I got to go to a wedding there, the building was a lot more interesting.


 
Yeah I have been inside once. But that was about 20 years ago. Talk about amazing. They do a great job with the grounds and the building.


----------



## jstuedle

Last time I was in DC was in 10th grade. It was a field trip up from Fl in 1968. Great memories, and I want to go back. Is the Smithsonian open again yet? I could have spent a month in there, and we had 4 hours.


----------



## Battou

Gee, I wonder who that is, acording to her we have a Nikon-aholic loafin around, I'd be willin to bet he has founs his way into this thread somewhere along the lines.:lmao::lmao:


----------



## monkeykoder

Nikon-aholic oh no we need to schedule an intervention...  Just let me pack all my nikon gear so I can make sure to get some good shots.  Ahhh it's been too long since I held you D50.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Last time I was in DC was in 10th grade. It was a field trip up from Fl in 1968. Great memories, and I want to go back. Is the Smithsonian open again yet? I could have spent a month in there, and we had 4 hours.


 

I don't know I haven't been to DC in 16 years. I didn't even know it was closed. 
Oh how I loved the Smithsonian.. And watching the movie National Treasure, just brings back the fact that I want to go back to the east coast!
Ohh the pictures I could take! And my kids, and Kev... Wow we could get over 2000 pictures taken for that one trip. My kids are dying to go back there... for the first time! lol


----------



## Big Bully

Oh BTW I just got a new phone that has a 2.0 megapixel camera in it!!! YEA ME!!! And I can even crop pics, adjust lighting and all that fun stuff ON MY PHONE!!! 

Now if that isn't adicted I don't know what is!


----------



## jstuedle

Battou said:


> Gee, I wonder who that is, acording to her we have a Nikon-aholic loafin around, I'd be willin to bet he has founs his way into this thread somewhere along the lines.:lmao::lmao:




WOW, wonder WHO that could be?


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm I'm thinkin that it could be......


Cathy... Possibly... lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess it might be.


----------



## Big Bully

How is the world of Dustin today?!
How was picture taking yesterday?


----------



## monkeykoder

Didn't get any good pictures yesterday.


----------



## Big Bully

Well knock that crap off and take some good pics... lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess I could.


----------



## Big Bully

If only it were that easy right.


----------



## monkeykoder

that would be great.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Hmm I'm thinkin that it could be......
> 
> 
> Cathy... Possibly... lol



Yes, that is a screencap from the profile of cstuedle


----------



## Big Bully

Nice, John has a tag-a-long! Awesome!!!


----------



## Big Bully

My email is being weird, I just got two popups that said I had two new emails... and I can't find them in my inbox!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

yey annoying e-mail programs.


----------



## Big Bully

I still can't find the dang emails.. and it is driving me nuts!


----------



## monkeykoder

They probably don't exist.


----------



## hawkeye




----------



## Big Bully

hawkeye said:


>


 

Hahaha you crack me up! Too dang funny.


----------



## Big Bully

How is everyone tonight? 
I have to go to my Macroeconomics class tonight. Yeah me!


----------



## Big Bully

*sings* I've got a lovely bunch of cocanuts.. here they are dancing in a row... bumbumbum.. big ones... small ones... some as big as your head.......


----------



## hawkeye

ahh, I remember Macro like it was yesterday.  2nd year student?  Micro was much more difficult at my school, but I hear it all really depends on the teacher.  Good stuff though, I enjoyed those 2 for some reason (non business major)


----------



## Big Bully

Actually I don't know what you would call me.. I am a... 5th year student.. I have one degree going for the second at the local community college, and trying to transfer to a university.


----------



## monkeykoder

Boy I know how that one is   At least I'm at the state college level now and have everyone harassing me telling me I MUST go to grad school   sad times to be a broke father.


----------



## jstuedle

Hey guys, thought I'd drop in for a moment. Got a little news today. One of the bands I shoot is going to have something in Country Music Magazine. They want a shot from last Saturdays shoot in the studio to go in the mag. I sent them one I edited real quick, it's posted in a thread I started in the General gallery. Topic is something like "band promo shot to be published" or similar something or other. Take a look if you get the chance.


----------



## monkeykoder

Looks like it belongs in a magazine.


----------



## jstuedle

Thanks. They had me laughing so hard I almost fell off the step ladder. Had a real good time with these guys.


----------



## Big Bully

Congrats John!!
The photo is really good. I like it a lot!


----------



## Big Bully

So Dustin, how was your first day of school?!


----------



## Big Bully

Oh.. I just remembered I need to go and take pictures of some guys' car in my apt complex.. Kev and I were leaving the parking lot today and he got a 20lbs or so rock put through his back window, and it smashed up his front window too!!!

I can't believe what people will do when they are pissed!


----------



## monkeykoder

Meh sitting in class sucks.  I only got half a game of chess in before I was kicked out of the math center stupid diagnostic testing


----------



## Big Bully

ooh poor guy..
Only a half a game of chess that sucks..

How was your photography class.


----------



## monkeykoder

Doesn't start until tomorrow...  It sucked she was cute too how often to you get to play chess with a cute girl?!?!?!?


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh that sucks. did you get her number? Maybe you can call her for a rematch!


----------



## Big Bully

Wow my song thread really took off


----------



## Big Bully

Where are my chatty guys tonight?!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Oooh that sucks. did you get her number? Maybe you can call her for a rematch!



She works in the math center...  I promised her I wouldn't let her quit playing me until she won (I'm hoping that takes a while I'm decent at chess and she hasn't played in a long time).


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Where are my chatty guys tonight?!



This thread has slowed way down.


----------



## Big Bully

I know.. That like totally hurts my feelings..  lol


----------



## monkeykoder

???


----------



## Battou

I'm a Photoholic and I have issues

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109576

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109759


----------



## jstuedle

Yes, it seems we all have multiple issues, they "mostly" pertain to photography.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah we all have issues...  I'll have to say I wouldn't BUY an FM10 it is a fun camera does what it is supposed to but it isn't worth what you quoted for a price.


----------



## jstuedle

Did I quote a price on a FM-10?


----------



## Battou

Yeah, it did not take too long to bring up that list of cameras, I could have thrown in the R bodies I am aware of (Flex, R2000, RP, RM)....but I wont cuz I din't know for certain the backwords compatibility like the FD/FL

*EDIT*



jstuedle said:


> Did I quote a price on a FM-10?



I dunno....I did not see it


----------



## jstuedle

The FM10 is OK, only 1 of 2 35mm film cameras with a Nikon badge. It is actually made by Cosina. The F6 is the other, a hell of a camera, but they dropped the removable prism that all the previous F pro bodies had. That I miss on the DSLR's as it really helps with low level street shots.


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha.. I love the picture.. That is halarious!!!

Yes, my friend.. You totally have issues..

I think we can cure them with about 18 months of therapy, and some photo sessions.

You can make payments directly to me..


----------



## monkeykoder

You have to pay your assistant too.


----------



## jstuedle

Well, good night all, got to be up in 2 1/2 hours to pick up Cathy. 
Later, John.


----------



## monkeykoder

Goodnight


----------



## Big Bully

Night John...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> You have to pay your assistant too.


 
Don't worry. I will give you a nice percentage.


----------



## monkeykoder




----------



## monkeykoder

I take that last post back...


----------



## Big Bully

You can't take it back... the ink has dried...


----------



## Big Bully

Hahahahaha


----------



## monkeykoder

I can too there is no ink involved  Hopefully I get myself a full chess match tomorrow.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah no kidding... I hope you do too! 
Did you get her name and all that fun stuff?


----------



## monkeykoder

I've worked with her before at a previous job so I've KINDA known her for a while but I've been trying to get her to talk to me a bit. (even if she isn't interested in me her friends that I've seen aren't exactly painful to look at either).


----------



## Big Bully

Haha, thats my boy.. now you're getting into the swing of things!


----------



## monkeykoder

Sad thing is out of the classes I've had so far there are no NEW women that are worth my time.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yey first day of photography class


----------



## Big Bully

How was it?

I miss photography class!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

It was all about how we're going to be graded for the most part.  First roll of film is due next tuesday so we can develop it.  We have to do 12 rolls of film for the class MINIMUM (no problem).  Now where to buy the film...


----------



## jstuedle

Any photoholics out there?


----------



## monkeykoder

Okay I figure I'll ask here in case John is still reading this thread...  What film should I get for my B&W class also what is a good paper (looking inexpensive but not cheap)


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm good question..


----------



## Big Bully

TMAX 100


----------



## monkeykoder

Yes it is.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Okay I figure I'll ask here in case John is still reading this thread...  What film should I get for my B&W class also what is a good paper (looking inexpensive but not cheap)



Well, it's been since the late '60s since I took a B&W class. We always used Plus-X pan and Tri-X from Kodak.


----------



## jstuedle

Is Tmax one of those that is color chemistry processed?


----------



## monkeykoder

Darn well I figured I'd ask here as well.


----------



## Big Bully

I don't know, All I know is that it takes great pictures


----------



## jstuedle

Kodak quit making B&W paper, I always used Kodabrimide. I guess Orient is a good one, but been out of it too long.


----------



## jstuedle

I think I still have 100' of Tri-X in the freezer. We used to roll our own and always bought film in bulk.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I was looking at buying a bulk loader it seems like it would be a MUCH cheaper way of doing things.


----------



## jstuedle

Sorry, I'm apparently of no help whatsoever.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah I was looking at buying a bulk loader it seems like it would be a MUCH cheaper way of doing things.



Yea, if shooting a lot of film it's really the only way to go.


----------



## jstuedle

M/K, what camera are you shooting film in?


----------



## monkeykoder

No biggie I figured I'd ask just in case there was a super secret way of getting cheap film that worked well.  (of course it seems like we wont even be MIXING our own chemicals so who knows)


----------



## Big Bully

I wish I was taking a photography class this semester! I miss the dark room


----------



## monkeykoder

FM10 or the Mamiya NC1000 really depends on my mood.


----------



## Big Bully

Are you serious you aren't going to be mixing your own chemicals. I had to mix my fixer and developer at home so I could develope my negatives


----------



## Big Bully

So John when is the Photo going to be published?


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> I wish I was taking a photography class this semester! I miss the dark room



Yea, the darkroom has a smell and and feel that you either love or hate. The brown stained fingers and smell of stop bath. Great, ain't it? I really mis all that, ne day I'll break out the gear and set it up again. For all I know, my enlarging lenses might be full of fungus. I'd be a shame, they were great in there day.


----------



## monkeykoder

Seriously no mixing our own chemicals...  I'll probably have to get my own film development kit just so I can do it all myself a couple of times...


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> FM10 or the Mamiya NC1000 really depends on my mood.



Have you ever played with an old Nikkormat? Heavy as a brick that you can drive nails with, but a great rugged old rig. I have several, but love to use them with an old hand-held Gossen meter and a 50mm f/1.4. You can probably find one for around 25-50.00. There a lot of fun.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Yea, the darkroom has a smell and and feel that you either love or hate. The brown stained fingers and smell of stop bath. Great, ain't it? I really mis all that, ne day I'll break out the gear and set it up again. For all I know, my enlarging lenses might be full of fungus. I'd be a shame, they were great in there day.


 
Oh I know, I miss it like crazy! I haven't been in the dark room for about 4 years! *sigh*
I want to buy a house so I can make a room into my own personal dark room.. Kev is fighting me on it.. But by damnit I want one!


Digital is the way of the future....

Dark room.. Is the true form of art...!


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> So John when is the Photo going to be published?



I'm not sure if it will be this month or nexts issue that is being marked up. With a 2-3 month lead it might be May or June before it's in print.


----------



## Big Bully

I have a tough question for you two...


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> I'm not sure if it will be this month or nexts issue that is being marked up. With a 2-3 month lead it might be May or June before it's in print.


 

Well let me know, I will have to buy it, send it to you and have you and the band autograph it... lol


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Oh I know, I miss it like crazy! I haven't been in the dark room for about 4 years! *sigh*
> I want to buy a house so I can make a room into my own personal dark room.. Kev is fighting me on it.. But by damnit I want one!
> 
> 
> Digital is the way of the future....
> 
> Dark room.. Is the true form of art...!



Yea, in 5-10 years film might be the very expensive and rare art form. Chemistry might be made by the artist with home mixed chemistry. There may be no commercial chemicals made by that time. It would be a shame.


----------



## Big Bully

Big Bully said:


> I have a tough question for you two...


 

When you look at my avatar, or just read what I type ( on other threads, this one doesn't count... lol)
What kind of impression do you get of me?


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> Any photoholics out there?



Nope....ya aint gonna find none of those round here


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Have you ever played with an old Nikkormat? Heavy as a brick that you can drive nails with, but a great rugged old rig. I have several, but love to use them with an old hand-held Gossen meter and a 50mm f/1.4. You can probably find one for around 25-50.00. There a lot of fun.



I'll be sure to pick one up when I have a little more money.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Yea, in 5-10 years film might be the very expensive and rare art form. Chemistry might be made by the artist with home mixed chemistry. There may be no commercial chemicals made by that time. It would be a shame.


 

Oh  I know, it will be a shame..
Such a fun form of art, and I am really big on art. To waste.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Nope....ya aint gonna find none of those round here


 

SHHHHH... Hide before he finds you....


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Well let me know, I will have to buy it, send it to you and have you and the band autograph it... lol



That would be something I would be glad to do. They are a good bunch of guys. 

BTW, I have there new B&W promo worked up. I can post it if you'd like.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> When you look at my avatar, or just read what I type ( on other threads, this one doesn't count... lol)
> What kind of impression do you get of me?



I would get whipped quite quickly if I were to answer that question.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> That would be something I would be glad to do. They are a good bunch of guys.
> 
> BTW, I have there new B&W promo worked up. I can post it if you'd like.


 

Oooh that would be great! 
So are they going to be the next big thing? Or are they kinda small time?


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> Yea, in 5-10 years film might be the very expensive and rare art form. Chemistry might be made by the artist with home mixed chemistry. There may be no commercial chemicals made by that time. It would be a shame.



All the more reason to promote film photography to newbies, keeping following generations of film users up in numbers will help reduce the likelyhood of this. It's not totally inevitable, it's just up to those who use film currently to keep the demand for film prouducs including (but not limmited to) chemicals high enough to warrent suply.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> When you look at my avatar, or just read what I type ( on other threads, this one doesn't count... lol)
> What kind of impression do you get of me?



A little flirty maybe, but nothing that screams it. Just an average pic of a cute young lady. (now I sound flirty)


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I would get whipped quite quickly if I were to answer that question.


 

No no no I'm serious, I really want an answer.. I have reasons behind my insane question.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm feeling like using film a lot.


----------



## jstuedle

Battou said:


> All the more reason to promote film photography to newbies, keeping following generations of film users up in numbers will help reduce the likelyhood of this. It's not totally inevitable, it's just up to those who use film currently to keep the demand for film prouducs high enough to warrent suply.



Yea, but I think no matter what, the big producers will stop production. The specialty houses might keep it up, but at what cost to the artist? Due to small production runs, they might price it where only they elite artist can afford it.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> No no no I'm serious, I really want an answer.. I have reasons behind my insane question.



Frankly I'd go in depth psychological and be flat out wrong...


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I'm feeling like using film a lot.




Is this a way to change the subject M/K?


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> A little flirty maybe, but nothing that screams it. Just an average pic of a cute young lady. (*now I sound flirty*)


 

Just a tad.. lol

So nothing that screams, dominatrix, or will show off nudie pics?


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Just a tad.. lol
> 
> So nothing that screams, dominatrix, or will show off nudie pics?



Hell no. Does my avatar scream I'll beat you about the head and shoulders with this darn camera and take a photo of your dead body? Hope not. No more than your avatar screams anything like you suggested.


----------



## monkeykoder

So Battou do you know any good cheap film for my B&W class?


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> So Battou do you know any good cheap film for my B&W class?



Ya, he's changing the subject.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Yea, but I think no matter what, the big producers will stop production. The specialty houses might keep it up, but at what cost to the artist? Due to small production runs, they might price it where only they elite artist can afford it.


 
I agree.. I think that the big production companies will eventually cut film out of their production. And then jack up the prices on the remaining film products. 
Its all about technology and progression. When the film companies see that it isn't worth their while, they will stop.



jstuedle said:


> Is this a way to change the subject M/K?


I'm thinking... yes!


----------



## monkeykoder

What subject is it that I'm changing?  I thought we were talking about film photography.


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> Yea, but I think no matter what, the big producers will stop production. The specialty houses might keep it up, but at what cost to the artist? Due to small production runs, they might price it where only they elite artist can afford it.



It's basic business, supply and demand type stuff. yeah, If the major corperations drop out, hobby dark rooms will likely die with it. If the number of Film shooters is kept high enough there is a chance that even the specialty houses may keep production high enough to keep the prices reasonable, even if a little higher that before.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Ya, he's changing the subject.


 

Yep the little twerp...

I do have a point though...


----------



## jstuedle

> I'm thinking... yes!



Thought so.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> So Battou do you know any good cheap film for my B&W class?



Negitory, I have not shot true BW in almost ten years


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Yep the little twerp...
> 
> I do have a point though...



Do you want to share?


----------



## monkeykoder

Darn...



Big Bully said:


> Yep the little twerp...
> 
> I do have a point though...



Maybe you do but truthfully I couldn't judge you without using this thread as a reference.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> I agree.. I think that the big production companies will eventually cut film out of their production. And then jack up the prices on the remaining film products.
> Its all about technology and progression. When the film companies see that it isn't worth their while, they will stop.



And that is the point I was making, It's up to us (film shooters) to keep film worth their time and effort.


----------



## Big Bully

Ok, the reason I ask is that I have had some (nonmentioned) members message me on msn asking me for nudie or risque pics of me.. Or wanting to talk to me about sex... 
And they are people that I don't normally, if ever talk to on the forum. So other than this thread, I was wondering what vibe I gave off..


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Ok, the reason I ask is that I have had some (nonmentioned) members message me on msn asking me for nudie or risque pics of me.. Or wanting to talk to me about sex...
> And they are people that I don't normally, if ever talk to on the forum. So other than this thread, I was wondering what vibe I gave off..



I get the vibe that I'd be able to photograph you nude on the hood of a pickup truck


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Darn...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you do but truthfully I couldn't judge you without using this thread as a reference.


 

See you can't use this thread, because I don't talk on the regular forum like I do in this thread.


----------



## jstuedle

Battou said:


> And that is the point I was making, It's up to us (film shooters) to keep film worth their time and effort.



To be honest, I am one contributing to films decline. I've shot maybe 3000 frames since Dec. 1st and only 3 rolls of film. And that was just playing with my Hasselblads. I had the film processed and scanned the negs. Didn't have one frame printed.


----------



## monkeykoder

Other than this thread you seem like a woman (and an attractive one at that).  Sadly the internet is a place where nudie pictures are asked for when an opportunity isn't presented


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> I get the vibe that I'd be able to photograph you nude on the hood of a pickup truck


 

:blushing: Really!!!

















Ok you are probably right... As long as it was a dodge, and a diesel... and it was warm outside... lol


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> To be honest, I am one contributing to films decline. I've shot maybe 3000 frames since Dec. 1st and only 3 rolls of film. And that was just playing with my Hasselblads. I had the film processed and scanned the negs. Didn't have one frame printed.



You know you COULD just send me some free equipment


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> To be honest, I am one contributing to films decline. I've shot maybe 3000 frames since Dec. 1st and only 3 rolls of film. And that was just playing with my Hasselblads. I had the film processed and scanned the negs. Didn't have one frame printed.



You still bought film, did you not?

Do your kids have cameras?

What where your childrens first cameras?


----------



## jstuedle

Battou said:


> I get the vibe that I'd be able to photograph you nude on the hood of a pickup truck



You didn't get the vibe that if you asked Kev would beat you profusely about the head and shoulders with YOUR camera, then attempt to take a pic of your dead and lifeless body?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Other than this thread you seem like a woman (and an attractive one at that). Sadly the internet is a place where nudie pictures are asked for when an opportunity isn't presented


 

Ok, I was just wondering. I didn't know if I gave of this... overly sexual.. willing to share.. vibe everywhere I went.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> You still bought film, did you not?
> 
> Do your kids have cameras?
> 
> What where your childrens first cameras?


 

I haven't bought film for a long time.. And my kids have a camera...



And it is digital.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> You know you COULD just send me some free equipment



I bought out a wedding photographers outfit last year, then added some goodies off of ePay. It's a nice and very complete outfit, lots of fun. Now to find that _cheap_ digital back.


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> You didn't get the vibe that if you asked Kev would beat you profusely about the head and shoulders with YOUR camera, then attempt to take a pic of your dead and lifeless body?



No, something gives me the impression that as long as I had no ulterier motives it would not be a problem.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> You didn't get the vibe that if you asked Kev would beat you profusely about the head and shoulders with YOUR camera, then attempt to take a pic of your dead and lifeless body?


 

Actually no...
He would say, where do you want me to park my truck, and first Meg needs a tan...

LMAO!


----------



## monkeykoder

No I get the impression he wouldn't mind just so long as he got a couple copies...  If you touched her on the other hand...


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> :blushing: Really!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you are probably right... As long as it was a dodge, and a diesel... and it was warm outside... lol



That rules out this weekend


----------



## jstuedle

Battou said:


> You still bought film, did you not?
> 
> Do your kids have cameras?
> 
> What where your childrens first cameras?



My kids are grown, and when they got cameras film was the only option. My grandson started a few years ago on one of my beater Nikkormat's. He lost interest until my daughter got a P&S digital, not that's what he plays with.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Actually no...
> He would say, where do you want me to park my truck, and first Meg needs a tan...
> 
> LMAO!



Lol, people say I am a good judge of charachter, but I haven't even met the guy


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> My kids are grown, and when they got cameras film was the only option. My grandson started a few years ago on one of my beater Nikkormat's. He lost interest until my daughter got a P&S digital, not that's what he plays with.



That is sad.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> No, something gives me the impression that as long as I had no ulterier motives it would not be a problem.


 

Bingo.. Kev would be fine with it, if you were doing it for a purely artistic standpoint.

Especially if you mention that there will be nice lighting and a pretty dodge diesel that i would be "gracing"...lol


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Bingo.. Kev would be fine with it, if you were doing it for a purely artistic standpoint.
> 
> Especially if you mention that there will be nice lighting and a pretty dodge diesel that i would be "gracing"...lol



You know one of _the_ issues might be there are a lot of _lurkers_ on this forum. Never know what impression some people might get.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> No I get the impression he wouldn't mind just so long as he got a couple copies... If you touched her on the other hand...


 

Yeah if you touched me, he just might kill you...


Unless...

Well we won't go there.. lol


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> My kids are grown, and when they got cameras film was the only option. My grandson started a few years ago on one of my beater Nikkormat's. He lost interest until my daughter got a P&S digital, not that's what he plays with.



And that is the kind of beginnings I am referring to, Yes I did get the impression that your kids where old enough to predate Digital but the Nikkormat to the grandson is a prime example. Granted yes he may have lost intrest, but the likely hood of going back to it in the future is grater given that he shot it before, provided that he gets into photography with some conviction.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> That rules out this weekend


 

Lmao!! thats funny!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Bingo.. Kev would be fine with it, if you were doing it for a purely artistic standpoint.
> 
> Especially if you mention that there will be nice lighting and a pretty dodge diesel that i would be "gracing"...lol



Darn it now I want to take that shot (and I'm imagining what it would look like in B&W and now in color and now trying to decide where exactly on the hood to put the model.)


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Bingo.. Kev would be fine with it, if you were doing it for a purely artistic standpoint.
> 
> Especially if you mention that there will be nice lighting and a pretty dodge diesel that i would be "gracing"...lol



I'm afraid it would be a  *gasp*  Ford at my place. And Cathy would be the one putting knots on someones head. _*Mine*_.  OTOH, I intend to do a series with girls and guns, one of these days. Whenever that is.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Yeah if you touched me, he just might kill you...
> 
> 
> Unless...
> 
> Well we won't go there.. lol



Unless what?  I can't quite come up with the right joke so I'll keep quiet.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> You know one of _the_ issues might be there are a lot of _lurkers_ on this forum. Never know what impression some people might get.


 


Good point.. very good point...
Where as we know what we are talking about, they might see it as a free opportunity to get nudie pics..


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Good point.. very good point...
> Where as we know what we are talking about, they might see it as a free opportunity to get nudie pics..



True, so nuff said.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> I'm afraid it would be a *gasp* Ford at my place. And Cathy would be the one putting knots on someones head. _*Mine*_. OTOH, I intend to do a series with girls and guns, one of these days. Whenever that is.


 

A ford! Really, I totally thought you were a dodge type of guy... If you say it is a diesel, you are slightly off the hook.. lol



monkeykoder said:


> Unless what? I can't quite come up with the right joke so I'll keep quiet.


 
Open forum, too many eyes lurking in and out.. lmao


----------



## monkeykoder

Hey I'm always looking for a free opportunity to see nudie pics (problem is the more I get into photography the less porn seems to interest me (HORRIBLE lighting most of the time))  Although I can wait until some free (artistic) nude pictures are offered or I get the chance to take some myself (which would be by FAR more fun)


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> True, so nuff said.


 

Thank you John.. You are awesome!
As we all knew you were!


----------



## jstuedle

Yea, it's a turbo Navistar. But no mods.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Hey I'm always looking for a free opportunity to see nudie pics (problem is the more I get into photography the less porn seems to interest me (HORRIBLE lighting most of the time))  Although I can wait until some free (artistic) nude pictures are offered or I get the chance to take some myself (which would be by FAR more fun)



Could be worse......trust me


----------



## monkeykoder

*starts looking at camera*  "truck talk ewww" I know I'm a geek for not being interested in trucks.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I get the chance to take some myself (which would be by FAR more fun)




To be very honest, once you start looking through the viewfinder it's all business. Your thinking about lighting, shadows, exposure and the other mechanics of photography. And yes, I know of what I speak back when I was a more excitable youngster.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Hey I'm always looking for a free opportunity to see nudie pics (problem is the more I get into photography the less porn seems to interest me (HORRIBLE lighting most of the time)) Although I can wait until some free (artistic) nude pictures are offered or I get the chance to take some myself (which would be by FAR more fun)


 

I keep trying to tell Kev that he should get into Photography more.. but what do I know.. I am just the model.


----------



## monkeykoder

I wasn't saying it would be an arousing situation I was saying it would be FUN.  Playing with the camera is fun, talking to women that aren't annoying is fun, I'd say it would be fun.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Yea, it's a turbo Navistar. But no mods.


 

Oh John!!
You need to put some mods in that baby!


----------



## jstuedle

Anything photographic related is fun.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Oh John!!
> You need to put some mods in that baby!



No, after 300,00 miles I don't think it could take it.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I keep trying to tell Kev that he should get into Photography more.. but what do I know.. I am just the model.



Well there is no reason to bother you about the pictures anymore (considering there is NO WAY you would post them).  Darned shame.  (plus the bothering her about them might be a bad idea)


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Well there is no reason to bother you about the pictures anymore (considering there is NO WAY you would post them).  Darned shame.  (plus the bothering her about them might be a bad idea)



Ya, like I said, nuff said.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Anything photographic related is fun.



Women being involved does tend to make certain things more fun.  I would really like to try out a couple photo shoots with a decent model.


----------



## jstuedle

So, I guess nobody caught my question a page or two ago. Or maybe nobody want to see.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I wasn't saying it would be an arousing situation I was saying it would be FUN. Playing with the camera is fun, talking to women that aren't annoying is fun, I'd say it would be fun.


 

Except you are overly shy, you need to get over that one before you start doing nude photography.


----------



## jstuedle

It didnt include female models, so I understand.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> A ford! Really, I totally thought you were a dodge type of guy... If you say it is a diesel, you are slightly off the hook.. lol


Not P/Us but are they deisel enough for ya












But any who this is my prefrence in truck








monkeykoder said:


> *starts looking at camera*  "truck talk ewww" I know I'm a geek for not being interested in trucks.



Yup


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> No, after 300,00 miles I don't think it could take it.


 

Kev's truck, granted it is a dodge, has 350,000 on it, and he has that thing tricked out, and uses if for diesel sled pulls.. freakin awesome!


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> So, I guess nobody caught my question a page or two ago. Or maybe nobody want to see.



Umm, What question?


----------



## monkeykoder

Sorry we've been posting at our old rate tonight so I do miss some questions... 

B/B It doesn't have to be nude just a female model that is able to look good for the camera


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> So, I guess nobody caught my question a page or two ago. Or maybe nobody want to see.


 

You mean about the B&W photo? 

I answered and said yes!!


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Kev's truck, granted it is a dodge, has 350,000 on it, and he has that thing tricked out, and uses if for diesel sled pulls.. freakin awesome!



Well, priorities. The D3 and D300 had to come first. And the Blads before that, and studio construction before that. And on and on......


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Well, priorities. The D3 and D300 had to come first. And the Blads before that, and studio construction before that. And on and on......



I'm glad at least one of us has their priorities in the right place...


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> You mean about the B&W photo?
> 
> I answered and said yes!!




OK, my bad. 







On the bottom is a 1" white space for the bands name and contact info. This is standard format for band promo pix.


----------



## jstuedle

It was color then converted to B&W using an action that permits simulating B&W film using filters.


----------



## monkeykoder

See now I feel bad about my photography skills thanks...  Excellent picture.


----------



## Big Bully

Nice trucks... 
Mine is the gray one... Thus my name Big Bully
The white one is Kev's.. Nicknamed Smokin Monster
And the third one is my truck getting ready to haul Kev's truck to a pull.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> OK, my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bottom is a 1" white space for the bands name and contact info. This is standard format for band promo pix.


 

Big fan... Ooooh I like it!


----------



## monkeykoder

I see Meg gets to relax on the truck while Kev does all the work...


----------



## jstuedle

Youve posted the third one before, right? Cool trucks!


----------



## monkeykoder

You know what is really going to suck for me.  Because of my extreme geekiness my kid is going to be totally normal and into trucks and stuff like that and I'll have NO clue what he is talking about.


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> OK, my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bottom is a 1" white space for the bands name and contact info. This is standard format for band promo pix.



Yeah I missed the question


To be brutally honest the shot does nothing for me (hence no responce in the thread you posted it in) Just not into the country rock music and what not....

But personally I would add a quarter inch boarder around the other three sides as is looks incompleteish.


Now I am going to go back and find the question


----------



## jstuedle

Color version.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Youve posted the third one before, right? Cool trucks!


 
Yep maybe once before..

See why I said he wouldn't have a problem with me posing on a truck.. I just need a TAN!! lmao:blushing:



monkeykoder said:


> You know what is really going to suck for me. Because of my extreme geekiness my kid is going to be totally normal and into trucks and stuff like that and I'll have NO clue what he is talking about.


 
Come and ask me, and I will help you out!!!:thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Color version.


 

I totally like it better in black and white...

So are these guys getting to be big time? Or are they just starting out?
Oh and BIG fan of the superman shirt!!


----------



## jstuedle

Battou said:


> Yeah I missed the question
> 
> 
> To be brutally honest the shot does nothing for me (hence no responce in the thread you posted it in) Just not into the country rock music and what not....
> 
> But personally I would add a quarter inch boarder around the other three sides as is looks incompleteish.
> 
> 
> Now I am going to go back and find the question



I'm sort of locked into this format. This is what production companies are used to seeing and demand. For an industry that caters to artists, they won't even look at a promo that doesn't fit there conventions.


----------



## Big Bully

And are they country/rock, country, rock or do they do a mix?


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> I'm sort of locked into this format. This is what production companies are used to seeing and demand. For an industry that caters to artists, they won't even look at a promo that doesn't fit there conventions.



That is understandable, production companies can be asses about that kind of stuff.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Yep maybe once before..
> 
> See why I said he wouldn't have a problem with me posing on a truck.. I just need a TAN!! lmao:blushing:
> 
> 
> 
> Come and ask me, and I will help you out!!!:thumbup:  :thumbup:



He might not have problems with you posing on a truck CLOTHED...  As for the trucks I'll conquer that when I come to it.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> I totally like it better in black and white...
> 
> So are these guys getting to be big time? Or are they just starting out?
> Oh and BIG fan of the superman shirt!!



They are going to perform in Nashville on the 15th. Several labels are looking at them and one have tabled an offer. They want to shop a little before getting locked into a low ball deal. They have been at it for almost 5 years now. Have 2 albums out. I have all the pix on there last album including the 8 page booklet in the front. That album has 13 originals in it.

You can hear them at 
www.LFire.com
 or 
http://www.myspace.com/lfiremusic


----------



## Battou

Holy crap.....I just found out my digital p-shooter has burst mode


Maybe I'll find an excuse to use it


----------



## monkeykoder

Darned well better use it.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> And are they country/rock, country, rock or do they do a mix?



Rocked up country. At the bottom of there myspace page is a few videos of live performances.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> He might not have problems with you posing on a truck CLOTHED... As for the trucks I'll conquer that when I come to it.


 

Well when I pose... unclothed on my truck I will let ya know.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

No need.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Holy crap.....I just found out my digital p-shooter has burst mode
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll find an excuse to use it


 

Huh?! Burst mode..

Man! I know nothing!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> No need.


 

lol


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Darned well better use it.



Chances are slim, all I use the digital for any more is pictures of my cameras


----------



## monkeykoder

I have a burst mode on my FM10 (my thumb is REALLY fast...)


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Huh?! Burst mode..
> 
> Man! I know nothing!



Rapid fire exposures (for lack of a better way to put it) Three shots in a second or something like that.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> They are going to perform in Nashville on the 15th. Several labels are looking at them and one have tabled an offer. They want to shop a little before getting locked into a low ball deal. They have been at it for almost 5 years now. Have 2 albums out. I have all the pix on there last album including the 8 page booklet in the front. That album has 13 originals in it.
> 
> You can hear them at
> www.LFire.com
> or
> http://www.myspace.com/lfiremusic


 

Did you do all the pics on their myspace page too?


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> No need.



Why, you got some sort of insane telephoto aimed at her waiting or something?


*EDIT*
I want an insane telephoto lens


----------



## Big Bully

HAHAHAHA That is CLASSIC... You know that is the reason I won't have to tell him...

He would get on here.. 

"got some great pics of Meg today..." lmao!


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> Why, you got some sort of insane telephoto aimed at her waiting or something?



You know it... Darn it I can't find that thread with all the HUGE telephotos on it.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Did you do all the pics on their myspace page too?



The vast majority. On most you can see my little copyright and name on a lower corner. Some of the pix were taken by wives and girlfriends. But most are mine.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> The vast majority. On most you can see my little copyright and name on a lower corner. Some of the pix were taken by wives and girlfriends. But most are mine.


 

So did you meet Jason Aldean too? He sings one of my boy's all time favorite songs!


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> You know it... Darn it I can't find that thread with all the HUGE telephotos on it.



I have a 400 3.5 and a 2X, but from the Cincy metro area? That might be a stretch.


----------



## Big Bully

So John, How did you get into taking pics of bands? Where do you find them, where do they find you... stuff like that?


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> I have a 400 3.5 and a 2X, but from the Cincy metro area? That might be a stretch.


 

Hmm I am guessing that is a seriously massive lense...

BTW I know nothing when it comes to lenses.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> So did you meet Jason Aldean too? He sings one of my boy's all time favorite songs!



Yea, we went into the bar after the gig and partied with him for hours. Cool down to earth guy. Didn't have much stage presence though.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Yea, we went into the bar after the gig and partied with him for hours. Cool down to earth guy. Didn't have much stage presence though.


 

Ok Now that is just cool!


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> So John, How did you get into taking pics of bands? Where do you find them, where do they find you... stuff like that?



I started taking pix of a band my kids liked. Then they told some other bands, and I just play the networking game. I might be doing another studio shoot of a band this weekend or next. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> I have a 400 3.5 and a 2X, but from the Cincy metro area? That might be a stretch.



One of them was a 52,000mm if I'm not mistaken strap a 2x extender on there you'd be getting there...


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Hmm I am guessing that is a seriously massive lense...
> 
> BTW I know nothing when it comes to lenses.



It's the one closest to the silver LCD monitor. The shorter one is a 300 f/2.8. Both have 122mm front elements, thats almost 5". The matched 2X is about 3" long so it is quite a handful.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Ok Now that is just cool!




I don't know, I'm not one to be stat struck. Now if Eric Clapton was to come up and start a conversation, that would be cool.


----------



## Big Bully

WOW!!! Those are huge!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Hmm I am guessing that is a seriously massive lense...
> 
> BTW I know nothing when it comes to lenses.



Pick your self up an SLR....you'll figure them out pretty quick. The're pretty simple once you've owned a couple.

I gotta get me one of these


----------



## monkeykoder

Hrmm I could use a couple of those...


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> I don't know, I'm not one to be stat struck. Now if Eric Clapton was to come up and start a conversation, that would be cool.


 

I am pretty much an easy going person no matter who I talk to.. I met one of the Nitro girls once, from WWE or F Wrestling back in 2000. And talked to her like she was an average person.. Granted I had no idea who she was.. but that is beside the point. lol

But the guys I was with, were dumb struck!! And in total awe!


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> WOW!!! Those are huge!



They are older manual focus Nikon lenses, but still in great shape and very sharp. Some have rated the 400 f/3.5 the sharpest tele Nikon ever made.


----------



## Big Bully

Sweet!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> WOW!!! Those are huge!



You should have seen the huge lens thread...  the smallest had a 12" front element...  Most of them weren't mounted to the camera the camera was mounted to the lens...


----------



## jstuedle

Battou said:


> Pick your self up an SLR....you'll figure them out pretty quick. The're pretty simple once you've owned a couple.
> 
> I gotta get me one of these



What is that, about a 1200 f/22? LOL The viewfinder has to be so dark it's almost impossible to focus it.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> You should have seen the huge lens thread...  the smallest had a 12" front element...  Most of them weren't mounted to the camera the camera was mounted to the lens...



That is really the way to mount just about everything 300mm and over. A 200 f/2.0 is like that also. The camera is small and lighter, so it just makes sense.


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> What is that, about a 1200 f/22? LOL The viewfinder has to be so dark it's almost impossible to focus it.



Canon R 1000mm  _f_/11, Ther was an FD 5200mm _f_/14 mirror lens but the odds of me finding one of those is slim


----------



## Big Bully

That is freakin huge, how do you shoot with that thing? Tripod?


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> That is really the way to mount just about everything 300mm and over. A 200 f/2.0 is like that also. The camera is small and lighter, so it just makes sense.



Most of these lenses looked like jokes...  I think the shortest was a 9000mm  (okay there was a fisheye with 270degree field of view)


----------



## jstuedle

I had a 500mm f/5.6 Nikkor mirror but it was stolen. The boleh is terrible on a mirror (catadioptic) though. Looks like little dough nuts all over the B/G.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> That is freakin huge, how do you shoot with that thing? Tripod?



Most likely 2 tripods, 1 for the lens and 1 for the camera. ! tripod would not be steady enough.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> That is freakin huge, how do you shoot with that thing? Tripod?



Or super sayain streingth and endurance


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> I had a 500mm f/5.6 Nikkor mirror but it was stolen. The boleh is terrible on a mirror (catadioptic) though. Looks like little dough nuts all over the B/G.



MMMMM donuts...


----------



## jstuedle

Got to change the subject for a short. Today it was 54 F and raining. Right now it's 17 and very light snow. I know the car door is frozen and the roads are a sheet of ice. So, shortly I need to start the car and let it thaw a little, then leave about 45 min early to get Cathy. If I jump in and say buy, that's why.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> MMMMM donuts...



Duh, I spelled that one wrong!


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> Got to change the subject for a short. Today it was 54 F and raining. Right now it's 17 and very light snow. I know the car door is frozen and the roads are a sheet of ice. So, shortly I need to start the car and let it thaw a little, then leave about 45 min early to get Cathy. If I jump in and say buy, that's why.



48 and pouring with advisories here


----------



## monkeykoder

I haven't been outside in hours (it was pouring when I took the walk over to the camera shop to get film though)


----------



## Battou




----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah the internet is much more effective than the news.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah the internet is much more effective than the news.



Oh that damn thing is anoying, If I had it my way it'd be gone but.....



Every time an advisory comes up/gets amended in the aria the damn thing makes a bunch of noise and won't stop popping it's little click me bubble untill I click it to bring up that screen


----------



## monkeykoder

Why don't you get rid of it then?


----------



## jstuedle

I have a little plug-in on my toolbar from Accuweather that tells me the current temp and the next two days high. I also go the www.weatherunderground.com a lot. Looks like it's going to be -3 tomorrow night. We've not had any negative temps in this region for 8 or 9 years. Global warming, ha!


----------



## monkeykoder

Well it is time to sleep Gnight all.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Why don't you get rid of it then?



Compys not mine



jstuedle said:


> I have a little plug-in on my toolbar from Accuweather that tells me the current temp and the next two days high. I also go the www.weatherunderground.com a lot. Looks like it's going to be -3 tomorrow night. We've not had any negative temps in this region for 8 or 9 years. Global warming, ha!



Sounds lot like this one


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Well it is time to sleep Gnight all.



Good Night M/K. Almost time for me to leave as well.


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> Good Night M/K. Almost time for me to leave as well.



dammit guys......I got three hours left in my shift....


----------



## jstuedle

I'll be here another 10 min. then gotta run.


----------



## jstuedle

I guess BB left already.


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> I guess BB left already.



I noticed that  Maybe she is doing what I should be doing.....working


----------



## jstuedle

Yea, I should have been in the studio instead of here all night. But, I need to leave to pick up Cathy. Don't know when I'll be back, depends on road conditions. 
Later, John.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I haven't been outside in hours (it was pouring when I took the walk over to the camera shop to get film though)


 
I am done with my math homework.. lol Finally!

Man it has been snowing and blowing all day here.. Frickin fridged..

Well it is time for me to hit the sack.. I have an extremely long day tomorrow..

Night guys!


----------



## monkeykoder

So how has everyone's day been going?


----------



## Trenton Romulox

Abysmal, thanks for asking.


----------



## monkeykoder

What is making your day so abysmal?


----------



## Trenton Romulox

Still having a really difficult time with the whole grieving process. I guess you could say I'm still in denial. Stage one has lasted almost a month now. Argh.


----------



## Big Bully

Stage one... grieving process.. did I miss something?!


----------



## Big Bully

Hey MK I took some shots today, and posted them in the construction thread.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Stage one... grieving process.. did I miss something?!



Yes, PM inbound


----------



## monkeykoder

Awesome nice photos for a camera phone.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Yes, PM inbound


 

Thank you


----------



## monkeykoder

So how are your days going,


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> So how are your days going,


Normal


----------



## Big Bully

Trenton Romulox said:


> Still having a really difficult time with the whole grieving process. I guess you could say I'm still in denial. Stage one has lasted almost a month now. Argh.


 

Denial is to be expected sweetheart. Especially when you lose someone who was your whole entire world. I am so sorry for you.. :hug:::hugs:
I know what it is like to have a partner be your whole entire world, you live and breath that person, they are your best friend, and soul mate. But there is no way, I can possibly imagine what you are going through.. Oh bud, I am soo sorry!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Awesome nice photos for a camera phone.


 

Thanks I was quite surprised too.. 2.0 megapixels on a camera phone.. not bad... not bad at all..:thumbup:


----------



## monkeykoder

I can't wait until I get to develop my first roll of film   Of course I still have to take 26 more shots before tuesday.


----------



## Big Bully

LOL, you crack me up...

Well take away my friend.. Take away..


----------



## monkeykoder

Well it is morning now and I think it is about time to go back to sleep...


----------



## jstuedle

Ya, me too. It's past 7:30 PM and I've been up since noon yesterday. Everyone has a limit, and I've just learned 32+ hours is mine. That's what happens when you get old and decrepit. Later guys, I might be up  before sunup, ?I Love the sunrise. Later.


----------



## Big Bully

Geez you guys! If you two would ever just go to bed.. You are going to kill yourselves!


----------



## monkeykoder

I go to bed when I need to sometimes.


----------



## Big Bully

:er:Rrright! Like that ever happens.


----------



## monkeykoder

So sleep is that thing you do during class right?


----------



## jstuedle

Wow 24 hours and silence from this thread. Can't believe it. I guess it's time to let it die. RIP all photoholics.


----------



## monkeykoder

No DONT DIE THREAD!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Hey.. Don't die.. We can kick it up again..!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

So how is your night going?  I can't sleep which sucks because I'll probably have to get up around 6 (murphys law the kid will wake up early JUST because I didn't get any sleep)


----------



## Big Bully

I took some pics last night that had MATH in them MK!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Where are you two?!


----------



## Big Bully

Helloooo!! Friday night..
And I know you two don't have dates...
Because Cathy is probably at work, 
and chess girl hasn't been called yet..


----------



## Big Bully

I have taken quite a few pics for this new assignment.


----------



## Big Bully

I was hoping to get a really cool shot with a ton of snow that we got last night.. 
But anything red, wasn't "that cool"...


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm... What to talk about.. Hmm...


----------



## Big Bully

I really need to get a new camera...
Maybe tax returns... I am hoping to get a Nikon D-60 or 80.. One of the two..


----------



## Big Bully

I by myself am going to keep this thread alive..

Just talking to myself if I have too... lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Weelll I would get the D60 if you can find it... (it not existing and all  The D50 does everything I would ever want it to the D40 has it's limitations that make it not worth it for anything too serious of course you would have to buy/find the D50 used...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Weelll I would get the D60 if you can find it... (it not existing and all The D50 does everything I would ever want it to the D40 has it's limitations that make it not worth it for anything too serious of course you would have to buy/find the D50 used...


 

Used?? How come..

My bad.. :blushing: I didn't realize that D60 didn't exist..
Maybe it was the D40x i was looking at..


----------



## monkeykoder

I think I may be completely unable to understand a woman when she is talking (at least while she is talking...).  It takes about 10 min before I realize she is trying to get me to either A) help her with something or B) help her with something as an excuse to do something else.


----------



## Big Bully

lol, Well then my friend.. We need to change this behavior of yours!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Used?? How come..
> 
> My bad.. :blushing: I didn't realize that D60 didn't exist..
> Maybe it was the D40x i was looking at..



I would go with the D40 over the D40x the extra 4 megapixels aren't worth the extra couple hundred dollars...  The D50 is the camera that was supposedly replaced by the D40 although I would consider the D80 more of a replacement for the D50 and that they never replaced the D70 (it would be great if they did).


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> lol, Well then my friend.. We need to change this behavior of yours!



Wakarimasen.


----------



## jstuedle

Slacker!


----------



## monkeykoder

Bakayaro watakushi wa slacker ja nai yo


----------



## jstuedle

I started to build a new PC yesterday. # gig Dou core w/6 meg (no not you BB) secondary. The motherboard fries. Took it back and exchanged it. They got another and installed the processor, fan, and ram to test it. Worked fine on there bench. Got it home, dead, nada, nothing. It's about a 1 hour 20 min drive to my wholesaler and I'm not a happy camper right now. Wasted the last two days , now got to wait till Monday to get another. What really upsets me is I spent the extra bucks to get a real Intel main board. 

I sorry, had to vent a little.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Slacker!


 

Who are you calling slacker.... Slacker...


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Bakayaro watakushi wa slacker ja nai yo




Am not, what ever you didn't say!


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Who are you calling slacker.... Slacker...



Surly not you, little Mz post-a-holic. That's it, Scott named the thread wrong, it's "Hi I'm Meg, and I'm a postaholic!" That's the ticket.


----------



## monkeykoder

Okay I've exhausted my Japanese skills  (approximate translation of that last one (slacker would most likely be spelled suraka) idiot I am not a slacker.  (no insult intended))


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> I started to build a new PC yesterday. # gig Dou core w/6 meg (no not you BB) secondary. The motherboard fries. Took it back and exchanged it. They got another and installed the processor, fan, and ram to test it. Worked fine on there bench. Got it home, dead, nada, nothing. It's about a 1 hour 20 min drive to my wholesaler and I'm not a happy camper right now. Wasted the last two days , now got to wait till Monday to get another. What really upsets me is I spent the extra bucks to get a real Intel main board.
> 
> I sorry, had to vent a little.



I've had 3 fry on me in the same day and I'm still desktopless I really need to quit relying on freebies from friends and figure out a way to get the money for a computer.


----------



## Big Bully

DUSTIN!!! We speak ENGLISH on this thread!!!


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Okay I've exhausted my Japanese skills  (approximate translation of that last one (slacker would most likely be spelled suraka) idiot I am not a slacker.  (no insult intended))



No offense taken. I goolgled the word and saw it was Japanese for several things roughly meaning slacker. I can't speak a word of the language. Just had to have a comeback, that's all.


----------



## monkeykoder

Japanese is a weird language almost everything in it is stolen from either China or *GASP* AMERICA...


----------



## jstuedle

But Japan is centuries older than the US? Strange.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Surly not you, little Mz post-a-holic. That's it, Scott named the thread wrong, it's "Hi I'm Meg, and I'm a postaholic!" That's the ticket.


 

Hey, anyone know how to change the thread title?! lol


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> But Japan is centuries older than the US? Strange.


 

Odd...


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> But Japan is centuries older than the US? Strange.



They started stealing our culture to the best of their abilities after WWII  They stole their entire written language from china and every child in Japan has to take 5 years of English.


----------



## Big Bully

That is because we are the COOLEST..
Not to mention we are the worlds powerhouse when it comes to the economy.


----------



## monkeykoder

I think I'm actually going to try to get some sleep I really don't like being woken up in the morning and it is even worse when it is by a 2 year old poking me in the face going "wegupdaddywegup"


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha OOOOH the joys of parenthood! lol


----------



## monkeykoder

He is the best thing that ever happened to me all he needs to do now is learn to play by himself until daddy has had his coffee...


----------



## Big Bully

Thats funny...
I am trying to remind myself that my kids are the best thing that has ever happened to me.... 

It has been a day!!


----------



## TATTRAT

Man, I love beetlejuice. This movie is still as great as when i saw it in the theaters.

How's that for random! Sorry,
see y'all later.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Thats funny...
> I am trying to remind myself that my kids are the best thing that has ever happened to me....
> 
> It has been a day!!



Just remember there are only SOME days you want to strangle them...  I guess they're no different from anyone else you care about except you have to be around them a lot more often.


----------



## Big Bully

TATTRAT said:


> Man, I love beetlejuice. This movie is still as great as when i saw it in the theaters.
> 
> How's that for random! Sorry,
> see y'all later.


 

Hahaha, you are too funny..

But I COMPLETELY agree!!! Fantastic movie.. Freakin halarious!


----------



## monkeykoder

Okay really bed time gnight.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Just remember there are only SOME days you want to strangle them... I guess they're no different from anyone else you care about except you have to be around them a lot more often.


 

Yes and their stupid pain in the ass friends, that make them act like little ****s and forget EVERYTHING that they have been taught!


----------



## jstuedle

Well kiddies, I've been up all day fighting and chasing down computers and parts. I have another band studio shoot in the afternoon. So g'night all. See you around later, I'm sure. Since Meg can't let her new namesake wither on the vine.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Okay really bed time gnight.


 

Night


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Well kiddies, I've been up all day fighting and chasing down computers and parts. I have another band studio shoot in the afternoon. So g'night all. See you around later, I'm sure. Since Meg can't let her new namesake wither on the vine.


 

You are right, if I let this thread die, then what!? I mean obviously Scott doesn't care about it anymore..


----------



## monkeykoder

MMMMMM coffee now I just need to finish the rest of the pot and I should be up


----------



## Big Bully

LOL Good morning..


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah too bad the kid woke up before the pot was done then I wouldn't have been so grouchy today.


----------



## Big Bully

Ooh are you grouchy?

I had a massive grouch/*itchy attack yesterday...
Got in a nasty arguments.... with Kev.. Wonderful day.. Good thing he ended up going to work rather than stay home, we probably would have killed each other.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I've been having a grouchy day no sleep/coffee didn't set in before kid got up.


----------



## Big Bully

Well that is the life of a parent. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah sadly I could have gotten out of bed a little earlier and gotten my coffee but I didn't think he would be up until a little bit later.


----------



## Big Bully

Thats what you get for thinking you could out think a 2 year old


----------



## monkeykoder

I can out think him I just can't sleep at night.


----------



## jstuedle

Sounds like a conversation we had several day/pages ago. Two Benadryl and call us in the morning.


----------



## Big Bully

Totally.. When he sleeps you sleep.. Thats how it works my friend.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah sleep is underrated...


----------



## Big Bully

Who says....? I *KNOW *You don't want to see me with no sleep... lol


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah sleep is underrated...


 
Hey... not when you can only squeeze 3 hours of it a night... 

And, i cant believe this thread is still going. Its just too bad I'm too busy to post for the meantime


----------



## Big Bully

Oh look there is our lost little Scotty!!!
Where have you been?!


----------



## monkeykoder

Ummm I DID say sleep was UNDERrated meaning it is more important that some people say it is.


----------



## Big Bully

Aah true... I think I was reading over rated.. lol My bad..

See I'm not getting enough.. lmao


----------



## monkeykoder

Well get Kev over there...


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Oh look there is our lost little Scotty!!!
> Where have you been?!


 
HIIIII!

hmm well i picked up several new classes at school... and that = much more homework. Im lucky if im only getting 3 hours of HW a night. 

I got another job score keeping basketball games on Saturdays. 

I play basketball for a rec league (practice on tues and thurs, games on Saturdays as well ) ++ they are making me work more hours at target. 

I found a beautiful girl who is a complete dork like me! + she is way into photography... digital and film. 

Oh yea and i built myself a little studio. Here is a pic from it. ( and yes that is her!! )


----------



## Big Bully

LOL he is workin, and that is why I don't get enough sleep, I am on the phone with him and typing on here!


----------



## Big Bully

Doesn't the lip piercings make it weird to kiss...

She is gorgeous!

What do you mean?! You have ALL the time in the world... lol


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Doesn't the lip piercings make it weird to kiss...
> 
> She is gorgeous!
> 
> What do you mean?! You have ALL the time in the world... lol


 
Thanks! And yea it was a little wierd at first, but now i dont even notice. 

good thing i dont have braces any more..


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah I can already play out the ER visit...
Uhhh... We were kissing... And her lip ring got caught in my braces....

But it would sound more like... Uhh...*OW* We *OW......
LMAO!!


----------



## ScottS

hahaha yea. thankfully i was done with thoes years ago!


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah I bet...
So did you meet her in School?


----------



## ScottS

Yup she is in my photo class... go figure.


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> Hey... not when you can only squeeze 3 hours of it a night...
> 
> And, i cant believe this thread is still going. Its just too bad I'm too busy to post for the meantime



You inadvertantly started the official randon discussion thread, it will not likely die any time soon.


What are you doing squeezing sleep anyway, you should be squeezing womens. much more worth wile


----------



## monkeykoder

Lucky man.  I'm still examining the buffet not sure what dish to take for the main dish.


----------



## Big Bully

See I told ya that you could meet girls in photo class...

Remember... Meg knows ALL!!


Ok I couldn't get that out without laughing.. lol


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> You inadvertantly started the official randon discussion thread, it will not likely die any time soon.


 

Very true, with people like YOU, me, DUSTIN, John and occassionally Scott.. It will NEVER die down!:mrgreen:


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Lucky man. I'm still examining the buffet not sure what dish to take for the main dish.


 
I know! hahah nice analogy


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Very true, with people like YOU, me, DUSTIN, John and occassionally Scott.. It will NEVER die down!:mrgreen:


 
NEVER EVER!!!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Lucky man. I'm still examining the buffet not sure what dish to take for the main dish.


 

Meaning he is too afraid to sample a dish...


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> See I told ya that you could meet girls in photo class...
> 
> Remember... Meg knows ALL!!
> 
> 
> Ok I couldn't get that out without laughing.. lol



Ha......there was only one girl in class when I took classes.....


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> NEVER EVER!!!


 

See with that mentallity, we are good to go!:mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Ha......there was only one girl in class when I took classes.....


 

Well then you went to the wrong school... When I went to photography class, the ratio was 8:2 8 girls for every 2 guys.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah there is everything from Vietnamese to well whatever else I want.


----------



## Big Bully

lmao.. see you have your choices wide open there my friend.


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> Ha......there was only one girl in class when I took classes.....


 
I would be very sad if that were the case... 

Honestly, being interested in photography is the biggest attraction for me now... its kinda crazy.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Meaning he is too afraid to sample a dish...



It has only been ONE WEEK right now what seems available is "I'm afraid of my manual focus camera" (really should have jumped on that one but I'm a little slow...)  "Wait how do I do this"  (from a girl in a class I just sat in on the second day of...)  Give me another couple of days and I'll have one of them.


----------



## Big Bully

Ok.. I will be patient...


You know another way you can choose a girl, is to figure out what kind of food you like.. that will narrow down your choices...


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Well then you went to the wrong school... When I went to photography class, the ratio was 8:2 8 girls for every 2 guys.



I won't deny that, back then I was in jouvie and we had year round schooling, I took my photography classes when the oppertunity presented it self as summer filler, as I had no need for "traditional summer school". There where fewer than ten of us in that class


----------



## monkeykoder

My taste in food is if it tastes good I like it...  I can't say anything until I've tried it. (both literal and figurative food)


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Ok.. I will be patient...
> 
> 
> You know another way you can choose a girl, is to figure out what kind of food you like.. that will narrow down your choices...


 
haha 

Well im leaving yet again. 

 i get to sleep in untill 9 tomorow!!! WHOO!!!! 

Night all! good talking to ya again!


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> I won't deny that, back then I was in jouvie and we had year round schooling, I took my photography classes when the oppertunity presented it self as summer filler, as I had no need for "traditional summer school". There where fewer than ten of us in that class


 

Man you still make me wonder what you were in Juvie for.
And that would explain the reason for very few girls in your class.


----------



## Battou

I'm on a sea food diet....I see food I eat it.....as long as it looks good


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> haha
> 
> Well im leaving yet again.
> 
> i get to sleep in untill 9 tomorow!!! WHOO!!!!
> 
> Night all! good talking to ya again!


 

Coppin out already! 
What a shame..




Night


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Man you still make me wonder what you were in Juvie for.
> And that would explain the reason for very few girls in your class.



I was a standard issue delinquent....Kind of ironic actually....My initials are JD


----------



## Big Bully

Haha, thats funny... but I guess when you are single and hungry that works.. lol

I wish my kids and Kev were more like that, but damn they are picky eaters!


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> I was a standard issue delinquent....Kind of ironic actually....My initials are JD


 

LOL Wow that is ironic..


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> I'm on a sea food diet....I see food I eat it.....as long as it looks good



I see food I crave it but I don't eat much unless it has some depth of flavor if it is flat and one dimensional I tire of it too quickly (same goes for beer and figurative food).  Looks don't matter so much as the depth.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Haha, thats funny... but I guess when you are single and hungry that works.. lol
> 
> I wish my kids and Kev were more like that, but damn they are picky eaters!



Lol wow, I thought you would be the first one to get the enuendo in that


----------



## monkeykoder

I think she did...


----------



## Big Bully

LOL, I am having a slow night.. Lack of sleep, combined with too much stress... Yeah I am slow.. lol


----------



## Big Bully

Still Kev is a picky eater, either way you look at it... lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah lack of sleep does suck.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Still Kev is a picky eater, either way you look at it... lol



That's what you'd like to think... (I'm sure he is)


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm pretty sure it is nigh nigh time...


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Very true, with people like YOU, me, DUSTIN, John and occassionally Scott.. It will NEVER die down!:mrgreen:



Die, did someone say "_*DIE*_".


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I decided to wake up this morning long enough before the kid did so that I could get my coffee.  Coffee makes me a happy man.  So does not getting poked by someone saying "wegub wegub"


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Well I decided to wake up this morning long enough before the kid did so that I could get my coffee.  Coffee makes me a happy man.  So does not getting poked by someone saying "wegub wegub"



lol, you make it sound like you where consious wile you slept....


----------



## Big Bully

LOL you two are too funny..


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Die, did someone say "_*DIE*_".


 

Shhh... don't say die!! 
And just because we weren't on the thread when you "the slacker" finally showed up.. Doesn't mean it is going to die..:mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

What is the deal with none of you being online when I am?!


----------



## monkeykoder

I dont know what is the deal with that?


----------



## TATTRAT

c'mon Super bowl!


----------



## monkeykoder

Hint I didn't even know the superbowl was this weekend until I read about it on another forum last night. (my brewing forum)


----------



## Big Bully

I don't either..


So are you a happy boy today?!


----------



## TATTRAT

lol, it is the only thing I have looked forward to this week. Being out off work is WAY to damn boring!

I just look at the game as an excuse to whop it up and grill all afternoon and drink with some friends, but then again...I guess I don't need a game to do all that, it is pretty much any day, but there happens to be a game on today.


----------



## Big Bully

LOL, my sister reminded me last night.. I am going to watch it by myself. What time does it start and on what channel?
And who is playing?!


----------



## monkeykoder

Me?  If you were asking me then yes I did get my coffee this morning.


----------



## monkeykoder

As for the superbowl all I can say is go random sports team.


----------



## TATTRAT

Big Bully said:


> LOL, my sister reminded me last night.. I am going to watch it by myself. What time does it start and on what channel?
> And who is playing?!



FOX, 6PM, Giants and the Patriots.

GO GIANTS!


----------



## monkeykoder

I thought the giants were a baseball team...  Shows how much I know about sports...


----------



## Big Bully

TATTRAT said:


> lol, it is the only thing I have looked forward to this week. Being out off work is WAY to damn boring!
> 
> I just look at the game as an excuse to whop it up and grill all afternoon and drink with some friends, but then again...I guess I don't need a game to do all that, it is pretty much any day, but there happens to be a game on today.


 

Well that sounds fun...
I am partying by myself, and my kids...
I will most likely do my math homework during the game.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I thought the giants were a baseball team... Shows how much I know about sports...


SHHH You will be shot down for that one... That is the Mets and the Yankees!


----------



## monkeykoder

I've never understood WATCHING any sport...  Why would you want to watch anything that would be by far more interesting to go out and PLAY.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> SHHH You will be shot down for that one... That is the Mets and the Yankees!



So "go generic sports team" is my best bet eh?


----------



## TATTRAT

Very true, very true.

Nothing else today though, and I don't have that many friends to get a game up, lol.


----------



## Big Bully

TATTRAT said:


> FOX, 6PM, Giants and the Patriots.
> 
> GO GIANTS!


 

GO TEAM!!! I don't care either way... lol

So if it starts at 6 your time.. It starts at 4 here.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah pretty much a go team today.. I kinda sorta like both teams..
But I watch the superbowl for the commercials anyways.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I really don't need an excuse to have people over to have a beer...  Something about brewing means you usually have several gallons on hand at any one time so my excuse is I need more bottles to bottle the next batch.


----------



## Big Bully

LOL thats funny..

So when are we going to see the monkeykoder brand out on the market?


----------



## jstuedle

At "several gallons" at a batch, that will be a small market. My son puts that away in a sitting.


----------



## monkeykoder

Never it is illegal to sell homebrew and it takes a lot of money/work to get all the required licenses.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> At "several gallons" at a batch, that will be a small market. My son puts that away in a sitting.



If I had all the required licenses I'd be doing a lot bigger batches (40 gallons at least)  As it is I'll stick with my 5gallons/2weeks.


----------



## Big Bully

lol John your kid is going to have one serious beer gut! lol


----------



## Big Bully

You know, I thought I had seen it all.. But my 6year old just turned on the speed channel and is watching a combine demoletion derby!


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> lol John your kid is going to have one serious beer gut! lol



Actually, he is 28, 5'7" and 150 lbs. He's into Jager now but since giving me the kidney he's not drinking much. But I have seen him down a case in an evening. And he never topped 170.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> You know, I thought I had seen it all.. But my 6year old just turned on the speed channel and is watching a combine demoletion derby!




Those are pretty cool, haven't seen one is years. What else is a farm boy going to do in the off season?


----------



## Big Bully

Wow! He gave you a kidney! Talk about a bond there.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Those are pretty cool, haven't seen one is years. What else is a farm boy going to do in the off season?


 

Lol.. good point, I just have never heard of them... I guess we aren't THAT redneck up here in Idaho.. lmao


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Wow! He gave you a kidney! Talk about a bond there.



Yea, but he's still a kid. I don't think he will ever grow up. At least he doesn't live with us anymore. For a while he was like a bad penny, I'd roll him out the door, and he would come right back!


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Lol.. good point, I just have never heard of them... I guess we aren't THAT redneck up here in Idaho.. lmao



I don't know??? They do have those truck and tractor pulls you know.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I've only ever been to 1 demolition derby in my life and it was the boring kind.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah I've only ever been to 1 demolition derby in my life and it was the boring kind.




The figure "8" races are pretty cool. Demo's are popular around here. Any old big boat or station wagon is tore up to make a "derby" car.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I've seen quite a few of the cars in peoples back yards when I lived out in hickville but not so much so since I moved out of hickville.  Not that there is anything wrong with hicks just a different type of area.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah I've seen quite a few of the cars in peoples back yards when I lived out in hickville but not so much so since I moved out of hickville.  Not that there is anything wrong with hicks just a different type of area.



If we were all alike, the world would be a very boring place to live!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah especially if we were all like me that would REALLY suck.  I couldn't stand living in a place where no one got people to do stupid stuff and have fun.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah especially if we were all like me that would REALLY suck.  I couldn't stand living in a place where no one got people to do stupid stuff and have fun.



Quit being so darn hard on yourself. Just think if you and everyone else were like me, fat, old, gray, broken, and opinionated?


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm not saying I'm a bad person it is just that people like me need people that are less afraid of everything and people who arent afraid of anything need people like me to tone them down a bit.


----------



## jstuedle

So instead of putting your self down, point out the positive and leave the negative at the door.


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> So instead of putting your self down, point out the positive and leave the negative at the door.




Screw that, I'm putting my negitives in a sleave.....:mrgreen:


OK I know, that has nothing to do with the conversation at hand but still:mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder

So what is up everybody?


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> So what is up everybody?



A ceiling


----------



## Antithesis

monkeykoder said:


> So what is up everybody?



I have to write a paper on the tyrants of pre-classical, archaic period Greece. Fortunately it's only two pages, but still.


----------



## Antithesis

And I noticed you were discussing homebrewing earlier, I used to brew about every week or two.


----------



## monkeykoder

You should give them a picture(it IS worth a thousand words you'd be OVER doing it...)


----------



## Antithesis

monkeykoder said:


> You should give them a picture(it IS worth a thousand words you'd be OVER doing it...)



A thousands words with one big letter above them all... and that letter would be an F


----------



## Antithesis

The title of my paper is "Pisistratus takes tyranny somewhat seriously"


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> I don't know??? They do have those truck and tractor pulls you know.


 
Yeah they have truck and tractor pulls everywhere...:mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

Ouch Anti... That sucks for a topic man.


----------



## Big Bully

I am getting ready to do my math.


----------



## Big Bully

Ok gotta question...


Which model/ version of Photoshop is the best to get? There is Photoshop CS3 
CS3 Extended
CS3 artist
CS3 graphic designer
CS3 buisness
CS3 Photographer...

and the list goes on... Does anyone know the difference between them?


----------



## monkeykoder

What do you want Photoshop for?  Is it for professional or personal use?


----------



## Antithesis

Last time I checked, you could get CS3 Extended as a student for $299. It's a pretty killer deal considering Extended usually costs atleast one appendage.


----------



## Big Bully

I want it for both uses...


----------



## monkeykoder

Have you played with the GIMP at all?


----------



## jstuedle

Boy, that sounds like a lead-in to the banning thread as it is now. GIMP, hummmm, there's a pun in there somewhere. Any I'm not going to go there!


----------



## jstuedle

Well, spent the day chasing the new computer again. I returned the main board and exchanged it. While doing that, I decided to upgrade it to one with a few more legacy PCI slots. They decided that the power supply in the new case may have been what took out both main boards, so I bought a new one, also upgraded to 450 watts. I refuse to buy Vista yet until it's stable and the bugs are worked out. I was going to install my old WIN2000 Pro as it uses a less RAM than either XP or Vista. So, I get home (another drive 1 hour each way) and find the new Intel main boards drivers and software are not compatible to any OS prior to XP. I should have guessed that, but.... Another 105 mile round trip to buy XP Pro. So, now the machine is together, and the RIAD is formatting. I guess it will finish up around Easter, maybe by the 4th. (July) I hope it is all worth it. This should be a sizable upgrade to what is on my desk now. I guess I'll have to wait and see.

Well, there goes another rant. I gotta stop that.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Have you played with the GIMP at all?


 

I tend to try not to play with GIMP's. They aren't much fun when it comes time for the "chase". They tend to just hobble along.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Well, spent the day chasing the new computer again. I returned the main board and exchanged it. While doing that, I decided to upgrade it to one with a few more legacy PCI slots. They decided that the power supply in the new case may have been what took out both main boards, so I bought a new one, also upgraded to 450 watts. I refuse to buy Vista yet until it's stable and the bugs are worked out. I was going to install my old WIN2000 Pro as it uses a less RAM than either XP or Vista. So, I get home (another drive 1 hour each way) and find the new Intel main boards drivers and software are not compatible to any OS prior to XP. I should have guessed that, but.... Another 105 mile round trip to buy XP Pro. So, now the machine is together, and the RIAD is formatting. I guess it will finish up around Easter, maybe by the 4th. (July) I hope it is all worth it. This should be a sizable upgrade to what is on my desk now. I guess I'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Well, there goes another rant. I gotta stop that.


Ouch, That had to suck.. 105 miles to get a computer program. That almost makes me sick...
Sorry for the comp troubles John.


----------



## jstuedle

That was 2 105 mile trips today, before 1:00 PM. But to be honest, I had to be at the hospital for blood work at 7:30 this morning anyway, and stopped on the way home for the first visit at the wholesaler. The second was the issue. But, it seems to be working now, so I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best. 

Well, I've been up since 5:00 AM. I think I'm going to turn in for the night.

G'nite all.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah building computers sucks.  BB you should download and play with the GIMP it is as close to photoshop as you can get for free.


----------



## Battou

Hey BB....I regret to inform you that you have inspired me to take my pencil back up.....


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou I feel like apologizing for not being on photo-lucidity I'm only keeping up with this thread right now as far as forums go...


----------



## ScottS

Thats ok i cant keep up with anything!!!

Wow almost 2000 eh? dang...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I'll be there by the end of the day...


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Hey BB....I regret to inform you that you have inspired me to take my pencil back up.....


 

Err is this a bad thing?!


----------



## Big Bully

Ooooh baby! I have surpassed the great Scott in posts! Woo hoo!!


----------



## jstuedle

Yea, you ll three will pass me buy the St. Valentines day.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Ooooh baby! I have surpassed the great Scott in posts! Woo hoo!!


 
..... well then.... :greenpbl:


----------



## monkeykoder

She is about to pass me up ah well I developed my first roll of film today


----------



## ScottS

How was it!?


----------



## monkeykoder

Fun and my bathroom would make a perfect darkroom there was no less light in that room than there is in my bathroom.  I'm really surprised that my negatives came out because I screwed up the time for the developer.


----------



## ScottS

I have figured out that you can change up a lot of things while processing your film and it will still get good results.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Err is this a bad thing?!



I don't know, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah but I was probably off by like 30 seconds on a 6 min development.


----------



## monkeykoder

2000 posts beat next challenge 1 million posts...  okay maybe 5000


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> I don't know, we'll have to wait and see.


LOL, Well you let me know if it is.. I mean geez you don't want to get spanked or anything.. lmao


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Yea, you ll three will pass me buy the St. Valentines day.


 
Shyea... Whatever... lol



monkeykoder said:


> She is about to pass me up ah well I developed my first roll of film today


I still have 104 to go.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I still developed film so


----------



## monkeykoder

College is like a cornucopia of women it is the best thing ever invented.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> College is like a cornucopia of women it is the best thing ever invented.


 

Thats my boy!!.... lol Optimism at it's best right there!!   :thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully

I'm so proud of you for developing your own film!! Man I miss doing that stuff.. I miss the dark room!!


----------



## monkeykoder

It is amazing what hanging out in the math center can do for meeting women.  Looks like they might be hiring me too.


----------



## Big Bully

Alright! That is great news!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Too bad it is only for 3hrs/week but they are good contacts for getting private tutoring jobs.


----------



## Big Bully

We will have you dating and talking to girls before spring break!


----------



## monkeykoder

Dating maybe not but goal #1 is already accomplished   it is like they're throwing themselves at me (okay maybe not but I'm getting the hang of not making them mad)


----------



## Big Bully

Well congratulations! That is a good and really important step!


----------



## monkeykoder

Now comes the biggest problem choosing...  I guess it just takes time.


----------



## Big Bully

You know when the time comes, it won't be hard. Just concentrate on getting them to trust and like the great guy that you are..


----------



## monkeykoder

Okay one place where I'm ahead of the game...  Getting girls to trust me is like shooting fish in a barrel I have no clue why but girls that have never met me trust me it is freaking weird.  It is getting them to like me that is a pain.


----------



## Big Bully

Well just show them how great of a guy you are. Don't seem to eager to date them, and girls respond to that..


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess we'll see what happens all I plan on doing is having fun.


----------



## Big Bully

Good idea! 


Ok I dont know if I am dumb or just stupid.. But I can't get this GIMP thing to work.. It won't do what i am trying to do, even though I'm not sure what I am actually doing...


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm never in a hurry when there are plenty of women to talk to just when I don't have any to talk to I get "itchy"...


----------



## Big Bully

Itchy thats a good word for it.. lmao


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah one of the mods used it to describe us the night of infamy...


----------



## jstuedle

The night of infamy? Code for lost virginity? That's creative.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> LOL, Well you let me know if it is.. I mean geez you don't want to get spanked or anything.. lmao



I am a perverted cartoonist after all......


----------



## monkeykoder

Blech I'm tired for some odd reason.


----------



## monkeykoder

I really hate being sick.


----------



## TATTRAT

sick=no good. that is why it is sick.

F sick!


----------



## Big Bully

I'm sorry you don't feel good Dustin...


I took my test yesterday... Not quite sure about how I did.. But I guess I will find out on Monday.


----------



## monkeykoder

I bet you did fine.


----------



## jstuedle

Wow, this thread is really slowing down. Won't be long. (simple observation)


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah it is slowing down.  Mostly because no one  but me is posting ever.


----------



## jstuedle

I've been busy lately, and that's a good thing. Got that computer up, running and burned in. Loaded all the software except for my scanner drivers. I still need to transfer image files in process and setup the folder system how I like them to catalog my work. I also have a transplant clinic visit Friday that took half the day and a live shoot Friday evening/night. So sometimes I am lax in my participation duties for good reason.


----------



## usayit

Woohoo.. this thread is still alive??? 

Just 1 up on my post count....


----------



## usayit

Is this the longest thread yet?


----------



## monkeykoder

I wasn't blaming you I was blaming that Big Bully...


----------



## monkeykoder

Nowhere near the longest thread yet that would be the word association thread.


----------



## usayit

wauaahhh... 24 posts per day?  Sheesh and I thought I was here too much.


----------



## jstuedle

usayit said:


> Is this the longest thread yet?




No, there are several longer in off topic chat. This one is simply the most odd. It even is off topic of the off topic.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yes yes I am on here too much.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Yes yes I am on here too much.



Surly you jest!


----------



## usayit

"off topic of the off topic"  hehehe lol

Wonder if we started posting on topic... do you think admins would move this thread back.

IF we went off topic again. would the admins move it back here..


----------



## jstuedle

usayit said:


> "off topic of the off topic"  hehehe lol
> 
> Wonder if we started posting on topic... do you think admins would move this thread back.
> 
> IF we went off topic again. would the admins move it back here..




I doubt it, too much damage already done!


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> I doubt it, too much damage already done!


 

If I remember right, you were one of the main contributors of the damage.. lmao


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I wasn't blaming you I was blaming that Big Bully...


 

Why are you blaming me?! What did I do...?


----------



## Big Bully

I have been the main contributor of this thread.. its about time you guys start catching up.. lol


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> If I remember right, you were one of the main contributors of the damage.. lmao




Ahhhhh..... She lives! And breaths and types! (I guess she speaks too) 

Me? Damage? Surly you jest! I am way tooooo innocent to do any damage.


----------



## monkeykoder

All I have to say is blame it on the woman


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Why are you blaming me?! What did I do...?



Because you need to change your screen name to something more realistic, like Trouble with a BIG capitol "T".


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Ahhhhh..... She lives! And breaths and types! (I guess she speaks too)
> 
> Me? Damage? Surly you jest!* I am way tooooo innocent to do any damage.[/*quote]
> 
> 
> Everyone back away from your computers.. Lightning is going to strike any minute!! :lmao:
> 
> Of course I'm alive.. I was just freaking out about my math test and Kev had two days off.. So I spent them with him... and watching Smallville and Perfect Strangers!!


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Because you need to change your screen name to something more realistic, like Trouble with a BIG capitol "T".


 

What?! Me... Trouble... I think you are mistaken!


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> I have been the main contributor of this thread.. its about time you guys start catching up.. lol



Contributor? I think you may need to step away from the keyboard and reevaluate your contribution. :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> All I have to say is blame it on the woman


 

 And I thought we were friends.....


Wait a damn minute! Why am I getting all the blame?!:er:


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> All I have to say is blame it on the woman



Glad you said it, I am innocent.


----------



## monkeykoder

I think most of the people and here are detractors...


----------



## monkeykoder

I'll blame it on anyone who isn't me Meg is just the easy target because she is the only female posting in this thread.


----------



## jstuedle

See that monkey in the mirror?


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Contributor? I think you may need to step away from the keyboard and reevaluate your contribution. :lmao:


 

I have contributed the most gab... Shall we check #'s again..


----------



## monkeykoder

????


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> I have contributed the most gab... Shall we check #'s again..



It's quality, not quantity. Besides, you ARE THE trouble maker. It's well documented!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I'll blame it on anyone who isn't me Meg is just the easy target because she is the only female posting in this thread.


 

And yet I blame you... So I think we are running around in circles...


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm sure we've all caused our share of trouble here...


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> It's quality, not quantity. Besides, you ARE THE trouble maker. It's well documented!


 

Hey... there Mr. John.... I have quality posts on "other" threads.. This is where I can just sit back and relax, and gab with two of my favorite people on the forum.. You... and Dustin!


And I would like to see this documentation!


----------



## jstuedle

> I think most of the people and here are detractors...





> ????



		 		See that monkey in the mirror?


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Hey... there Mr. John.... I have quality posts on "other" threads.. This is where I can just sit back and relax, and gab with two of my favorite people on the forum.. You... and Dustin!
> 
> 
> And I would like to see this documentation!



Wow, I feel honored. Or is that cursed. Not sure, think I need to reflect...........

Cursed, ya, that's the ticket.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> See that monkey in the mirror?



I never said I wasn't one of them.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I never said I wasn't one of them.



OK, just check'in.


----------



## Big Bully

Honored John... Fell Honored!!

You are only cursed if you piss me off..
lmao


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Honored John... Fell Honored!!
> 
> You are only cursed if you piss me off..
> lmao




Better off than on.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Better off than on.


 

I completely agree...:lmao:


----------



## monkeykoder

wow I'm almost awake now.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> wow I'm almost awake now.



Dang, it's about time. And I was getting ready to take a 3-4 hour nap.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah it takes me a while to wake up.


----------



## Big Bully

You two are just waking up!? WOW!


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm never really awake.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> You two are just waking up!? WOW!



No, I'm getting ready to lay down for a few. I have to pick up my honey at 5 AM. It's 11 PM here now.


----------



## Big Bully

Don't you have two cars? Or does she not like to drive in the snow?


----------



## jstuedle

Yes, we have several vehicals, and the roads are dry. But she works 7:45 PM to 6: AM and I'm afraid she will fall asleep on the drive home. (she always falls asleep when I'm driving home) Besides, this way we spend more time together than we would otherwise.


----------



## jstuedle

> In search for a haunted..... something...:mrgreen:



I think you found that "something" in this thread!


----------



## jstuedle

I can't stop yawning, I think I'm about to turn into a pumpkin.


----------



## lonewolfe

my p&s ws confiscated by police today *cries* it was the best 1 i hav 2 lol o well *looks at camcorder other p&s and slr* =]


----------



## jstuedle

Explain, details? In plain English please for those of us to darn old to comprehend blackberry shorthand.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> I can't stop yawning, I think I'm about to turn into a pumpkin.



Abra cadabra you're  a pumpkin.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Abra cadabra you're  a pumpkin.




OK, g'nite.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> LOL, Well you let me know if it is.. I mean geez you don't want to get spanked or anything.. lmao



http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111330

And you thought it was going to be bad, didn't you......








Actually that is not the pic I had in mind but never the less I did take my pencil back up


----------



## Big Bully

Well John I completely understand... In other words, better safe than sorry..


----------



## monkeykoder

So how is everyone's day going?


----------



## Big Bully

Pretty good so far.. getting ready to start my math homework.


----------



## monkeykoder

YEY MATH!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha I knew that would get you talking..
 OH BTW... 

I'M CATCHING UP!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Good for you you better have passed me up by the end of the day.


----------



## Big Bully

What is the deal.. Where is everyone..

I am not letting this thread die!

I took some really cool sunset pics with my phone the other day.


----------



## monkeykoder

Scott is busy with school and John has work to do I don't post as much as I used to because of school either.


----------



## Big Bully

I have school too but I still find time for this wonderful creation of a thread.


----------



## monkeykoder

So do I I'm on here right now aren't I   Don't worry this thread won't die I won't let it die.  I'll keep it on life support if I have to.


----------



## ScottS

Im on right now!!! haha. 

WOW hey guys i totally stoked for this weekend! Im assisting a big photographer with a huge wedding... im totally stoked!


----------



## ScottS

Oh and this thread will never die... as said before...


----------



## monkeykoder

Have fun!


----------



## ScottS

Thanks!


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> I have school too but I still find time for this wonderful creation of a thread.




Ya, but your a Mommy. Your used to doing 97 things at once.


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> Im on right now!!! haha.
> 
> WOW hey guys i totally stoked for this weekend! Im assisting a big photographer with a huge wedding... im totally stoked!




Cool, and congrats. You will share the experience with us, right? You know, how the bride was a PITA untill she got what she wanted. Then how her mother took the title away from her at the reception. All that stuff, right?


----------



## jstuedle

We are going to have fun this weekend I hope. We will be in Nashville T-F-S and come home Sunday. One of the bands is going to do a spotlight gig for some labels at a place called 12th & Porter in downtown Nashville. Looks like fun.


----------



## jstuedle

Hey, this old fogy has a question. In the modern vernacular, what does the term "peeps" refer to. I admit to being totally ignorant on this one. "Hi all you peeps, gimee a c&c on this one" It just sounds like something a homie might say with only half a meaning, and that half I don't think I like.


----------



## monkeykoder

Peeps is just short for people usually when I read something that doesn't look like English (unless it is an honest attempt at English)  I ignore it.


----------



## monkeykoder

Anyone ever notice that when we actually POST in this thread it grows at the rate of approx. 100 posts/day???


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Ya, but your a Mommy. Your used to doing 97 things at once.


 
Very very true.. I can do many things at once.. I'm amazing! lol



jstuedle said:


> Hey, this old fogy has a question. In the modern vernacular, what does the term "peeps" refer to. I admit to being totally ignorant on this one. "Hi all you peeps, gimee a c&c on this one" It just sounds like something a homie might say with only half a meaning, and that half I don't think I like.


Like Dustin said, peeps is short/ghetto for people.. Only the lazy say it. Or people who live in or think they are in the ghetto say it..


----------



## Big Bully

I have noticed that Dustin.. Which is amazing since it is typically only us 3 and sometimes Battou and Scott who also post.
We are truely an impressive bunch.


----------



## Big Bully

So Dustin, what classes are you taking this semester?

Besides Photography.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh and you will be proud of me....

I am almost somewhat kinda sorta assisting/tutoring my hubby with his math class.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm taking The second semester of Modern/Abstract Algebra Set Theory and International Environmental Issues (darned general ed classes)


----------



## Big Bully

Wow you have a plate full don't you... lol


----------



## Big Bully

I'm grouchy today.. I have gained 3 lbs.


----------



## Big Bully

So I started doing my Carmen Electra workout last night... 
Now my legs are jello.... still...


----------



## monkeykoder

It is a pretty simple schedule easy except for the darned Environmental Science one (I hate writing and it satisfies the "Writing intensive" requirement.)


----------



## monkeykoder

Darned skinny women need to quit complaining about their weight.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> I'm grouchy today.. I have gained 3 lbs.



OMG, 3 whole pounds. My scale can fluctuate that much depending on weather I've had a bm or not. I guess it's a matter of reference, 3 lbs to one over 250 is a lot less a deal than to someone less than 100. Huh?


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> It is a pretty simple schedule easy except for the darned Environmental Science one (I hate writing and it satisfies the "Writing intensive" requirement.)




Sounds like liberal clap-trap to me. (but that political, so never mind)


----------



## monkeykoder

I mean I gain 3lbs over breakfast.


----------



## Big Bully

See it is all about ratios...

I have a fear of #'s thats all.. And I am getting close to a number that scares me.. So I freak out..


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Peeps is just short for people usually when I read something that doesn't look like English (unless it is an honest attempt at English)  I ignore it.



I guess that makes sense, in a stupid sort of way.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Sounds like liberal clap-trap to me. (but that political, so never mind)



I was thinking more along the lines of a class meant only for hippies (the real ones from the 60's)  and if you ever saw the teacher you'd 100% agree.


----------



## Big Bully

Well I had to get you two talking about something... 

I don't usually gain weight after I had my two kids.. I have been at 125 for ever and ok so I have gained anywhere from 4-6lbs actually and when I weighed myself last I was 129


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a class meant only for hippies (the real ones from the 60's)  and if you ever saw the teacher you'd 100% agree.



LOL Ya, I know what you mean. Those of us from the way-back machine who could actually get a job and live in the real world, did so. Those of us who couldnt, either teach or got tenure.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> I guess that makes sense, in a stupid sort of way.



???  Why would I try to answer someone that refuses to be intelligible?


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a class meant only for hippies (the real ones from the 60's) and if you ever saw the teacher you'd 100% agree.


 

See I tend to avoid the hippie classes.. lol

Or the tree hugger classes...


----------



## Big Bully

I agree, it seems like the know-nothings are the college professors.. 
At least now I know how they got the jobs... The dean was high, and that is why the professors got highered.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> LOL Ya, I know what you mean. Those of us from the way-back machine who could actually get a job and live in the real world, did so. Those of us who couldnt, either teach or got tenure.



I see you're one of those that understands that there is a difference between those that teach and those that have jobs which require them to stand in front of a classroom.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Well I had to get you two talking about something...
> 
> I don't usually gain weight after I had my two kids.. I have been at 125 for ever and ok so I have gained anywhere from 4-6lbs actually and when I weighed myself last I was 129



When Cathy and I got married, I was 179 (I'm 6' 1") and Cathy was 116 and is 5' 4". I am over 250 now and Cathy is, well let's just say a little bit larger than she was. And the older you get, the harder it is to loose weight. It sure is easy to put it on though. 

On a sour note, I found out I don't have any choice but to loose weight. I went to the transplant clinic last Friday and was told my blood sugar is creeping up. If they get a number like Friday's again I will be diagnosed a diabetic. So that's something I have no choice but to work on.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I agree, it seems like the know-nothings are the college professors..
> At least now I know how they got the jobs... The dean was high, and that is why the professors got highered.. lol



Math tends to have the most well equipped instructors (there isn't much else to do with a math degree if you actually like math).


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> ???  Why would I try to answer someone that refuses to be intelligible?



No reason what so ever. My response was not directed at you ignoring them, but your definition of "peeps".


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh not good there John..
That is one of the things that I am worried about. Diabeties is really prevolent on my dads side of the family, so I try to keep everything in check.. Which is half the reason gaining weight scares me, also... I don't want to be fat/chubby again..


----------



## Big Bully

Very true Dustin, great example, My math teacher!!
I swear her dirty talk is math lol...
The square root of 49!! THE SQUARE ROOT OF 49!!! lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't doubt it.


----------



## jstuedle

Oh come on Dusty, smile. I thought that was cute.


----------



## Big Bully

Way to screw that up John... lol


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah no kidding Dustin.. It was funny! Give me some credit.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm lost...  probably due to congestion.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh poor baby..


----------



## monkeykoder




----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Way to screw that up John... lol



You liked that huh? Most in that thread will just scratch there heads and think "them boys from Indiana ain't too smart, are they?".


----------



## Big Bully

Haha... Loved it!! 
Big fan!


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Haha... Loved it!!
> Big fan!



Now don't go and answer in the "_*ball head*_" thread. Be good now.


----------



## monkeykoder

Now I'm really lost.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Now I'm really lost.



Hey B/B, it worked! <LOL> Dusty, check out the banned thread. You'll see.


----------



## monkeykoder

I think I get it now


----------



## Big Bully

Hehehe Yeah, we are trying to mess with peoples heads.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Always fun.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Hehehe Yeah, we are trying to mess with peoples heads.. lol



That's not all that hard. HvR has been doing that with great success for years.


----------



## monkeykoder

Sounds good.


----------



## Big Bully

LOL You are completely right.. So it is easy to play with these pawns..


----------



## jstuedle

Meg, sent you a PM. We can talk about this thread, might be interesting.


----------



## monkeykoder

Okay then.


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh Dustin.. John did you send it to dustin too.. He would get a good laugh about it... And then we could talk in code.. lol

That would REALLY screw with people!!


----------



## jstuedle

Yea, I did. Let's see what he thinks.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm not awake/notsick enough to mess with peoples heads I'll probably help tomorrow


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah sure, way to ruin our lives Dustin...


----------



## monkeykoder

I'll be back tomorrow


----------



## Big Bully

Ok.. We expect 100% from you tomorrow!


----------



## jstuedle

Goodnight Dusty. Hope you feel better. Try to get plenty of rest.


----------



## monkeykoder

You should get it


----------



## Big Bully

Well feel better Dustin... And good night.. sleep well...


----------



## Big Bully

Look dustin.. we were tied..!!!!


----------



## jstuedle

Well, I think I need to clean up around here and then take a nap before I pick up Cathy. Goodnight, and Good Luck from NBS news.


----------



## Big Bully

You are too funny...
I now have to get my post count rediculously high so Dustin will be in shock and awe when he gets back on!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> You are too funny...
> I now have to get my post count rediculously high so Dustin will be in shock and awe when he gets back on!



Eah ghads....even I the lowly little spam bot is not nearly that bad


----------



## RKW3

Man, I swear all these off-topic threads should be renamed "post count threads". hehe.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Eah ghads....even I the lowly little spam bot is not nearly that bad


 

Hahaha surre your not.. lmao


----------



## Big Bully

RKW3 said:


> Man, I swear all these off-topic threads should be renamed "post count threads". hehe.


 

Hey... This is a legitimate thread for the occassional photography talk, and bs.. 

Post counts are just the added bonus.. lmao!


----------



## Battou

RKW3 said:


> Man, I swear all these off-topic threads should be renamed "post count threads". hehe.



This one originally had a topic and an on topic discussion, then it deevolved into the official random discussion thread.

+1


----------



## Big Bully

See there ya go disgracing the thread with numbers.. lmao

How is your photography coming along there Battou?


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Hahaha surre your not.. lmao



Yeah I am see



Big Bully said:


> See there ya go disgracing the thread with numbers.. lmao
> 
> How is your photography coming along there Battou?



I have two rolls of film due in tomorrow morning, one to go out, and a camera dealer with my list of must have lenses in between me and the drug store.


----------



## ScottS

See i was gone for a little while and now i didn't the the secret PM...


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> See i was gone for a little while and now i didn't the the secret PM...



Huh what seceret PM?


----------



## ScottS

Huh? What are you talking about?


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Hey... This is a legitimate thread for the occassional photography talk, and bs..
> 
> Post counts are just the added bonus.. lmao!



Yea, that's what I say too......


----------



## jstuedle

Battou said:


> This one originally had a topic and an on topic discussion, then it deevolved into the official random discussion thread.
> 
> +1



I would like to see the stats on how many threads actually stay strictly on topic. Looking back, I think very few.


----------



## monkeykoder

I think I saw one once no one ever replied to it...


----------



## jstuedle

That would be the only way around here! <LOL>


----------



## monkeykoder

But don't expect every thread with no replies to be on topic...


----------



## jstuedle

True, very true. OTOH, a thread labeled "any topic" would always be on topic.


----------



## monkeykoder

Unless someone found a way to post a blank reply...


----------



## jstuedle

Would that not still be a topic? A blank stare at a blank screen could be topical. Maybe, guess not.


----------



## monkeykoder

If that is topical what ISN'T topical you can never define something until you can say what it isn't.


----------



## jstuedle

Well, one thing for sure, you are feeling a lot better this morning. Aren't you?


----------



## jstuedle

We had a little excitement last night, check this out:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111480


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Well, one thing for sure, you are feeling a lot better this morning. Aren't you?



Yeah a bit.


----------



## jstuedle

Well, I'm outta here for a few hours. See y'all when I return.


----------



## monkeykoder

See ya.


----------



## Big Bully

Hey Dustin are you up to 100% yet?!


----------



## Big Bully

Did you hear Scott is helping shoot a $4mil wedding next weekend!!!


----------



## jstuedle

I'm back. Had to take Cathy somewhere and while she was taking care of her business I shot a few more of the fire damage. Several of the second floor apartments are now at ground level, flattening the first floor offices. When I get them downloaded I'll post to the thread in the PJ forum a couple.


----------



## Big Bully

That photo is amazing John.. You did a great job!!


----------



## Big Bully

Speaking of photojournalism.. I need to call a guy about a job...


----------



## Big Bully

Is it possible to get dumber after going to a math class??? lol


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Is it possible to get dumber after going to a math class??? lol



Absolutely!


----------



## jstuedle

I posted several more pix in the fire & Ice thread. The devastation is really ugly.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Absolutely!


 

Well Heck then I am doing it right then... LMAO!!!:lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah I am looking at the pictures now.. It is amazing.. So are they thinking it was started by a pyro, or is it a case of insurance fraud?


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Yeah I am looking at the pictures now.. It is amazing.. So are they thinking it was started by a pyro, or is it a case of insurance fraud?



The dumpster was behind a silk screen place and mostly had cardboard in it. Some of the firefighters think it was a kid with a lighter just being a smarta$$. They don't think he/they intended to burn anything but the dumpster. But, the fire marshal has yet to rule on it.


----------



## jstuedle

The cleanup might stall in a few hours. The local weather is predicting several inches of snow with a thick layer of freezing rain on top. Gangs of fun!


----------



## Big Bully

Oh boy! I'm waiting for more pictures..


----------



## jstuedle

The latest word on the fire, the dumpster was set by a 10 Y.O. that fed it Styrofoam to make it bigger. After the buildings burned, he told his parents what he did and said he was sorry. He's now in custody.


----------



## monkeykoder

And that is why you teach your kids about fire at a young age...  I played with matches when I was 10 but I was smart enough (for the most part) to do it where there was no nearby fuel.


----------



## jstuedle

True, but my question was why the parents let the kid out after midnight the night before a school night? What were the parents thinking/doing? And it was 12 degrees F.


----------



## jstuedle

Another thing I ask. The local radio stations studio is behind the opposing storefronts picture window. The DJ was on the air and the building was fully engulfed before anyone noticed the fire. And it was not even the DJ who's microphone is positioned so he just looks up and sees a 9 alarm fire 40 feet before his eyes that notices it! Simply amazing. What a tragity of errors.


----------



## monkeykoder

Of course not why would he be paying attention to the world around him?


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> I would like to see the stats on how many threads actually stay strictly on topic. Looking back, I think very few.



Yeah but few have gone as far and wide as this one


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't know given the length this one has gotten up to I think it pretty much HAD to go off topic as far as it did.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Another thing I ask. The local radio stations studio is behind the opposing storefronts picture window. The DJ was on the air and the building was fully engulfed before anyone noticed the fire. And it was not even the DJ who's microphone is positioned so he just looks up and sees a 9 alarm fire 40 feet before his eyes that notices it! Simply amazing. What a tragity of errors.


Holy freaking crap!! A ten year old did all that.. MAN!!
And I can't believe that the DJ didn't do anything.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I don't know given the length this one has gotten up to I think it pretty much HAD to go off topic as far as it did.


 

Lol very true..


----------



## Battou

Hey Koder check your PM's one inbound


----------



## monkeykoder

got it...


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> got it...



Cool, I was just there and saw


----------



## monkeykoder

Well if I actually get to sleep in the next hour maybe I'll check things out over there in the morning.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Well if I actually get to sleep in the next hour maybe I'll check things out over there in the morning.


cool


----------



## Big Bully

Ok ok... Now I am curious...


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Ok ok... Now I am curious...



Payback sucks dunit


----------



## Big Bully

What are you talking about... I sent you the secret pm...


----------



## Big Bully

Wow I am 20 posts ahead of Dustin! Woohoo!!


----------



## Big Bully

I'm on a roll!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> What are you talking about... I sent you the secret pm...



Yeah I know....actually three of you did but any who.....

Koder is a member of PL and I sent him a PM about an update over there as he had not been on in a wile.


----------



## Big Bully

Well, at least you weren't excluded... lol

Oh ok.. That makes sense.


----------



## Big Bully

I really like that gas station photo you posted Battou! Really nice..
It feels really neglectful.. Totally captures feeling.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> I really like that gas station photo you posted Battou! Really nice..
> It feels really neglectful.. Totally captures feeling.



Thanks

I also posted two of what I thought where some humorous Macros  as well as an odd ball expariment in Gen Gallery.


----------



## Big Bully

Sweet.. I will take a look..


----------



## monkeykoder

It's almost COFFEE TIME!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha....
I finally got my lazy butt out of bed at 11:30am!


----------



## jstuedle

Well, looks like nobody is playing tonight. The weather here has been real sucky. When I picked up Cathy this morning, I drove a total of 34 miles on ice both ways. (uphill and backwards, he he) Since it's rained and now it's refreezing. So I'll take a nap in case Cathy calls and gets off early. Later guys. BTW, remind me to tell you about something I bought that let's us make L.D. calls for $20.00 a year. And yes, it's perfectly legal.
Later, John.


----------



## Big Bully

Its called a cell phone.. lol


----------



## Big Bully

The weather here was great!!! 48 degrees all day long! I can deal with that.
And this afternoon we found out that Kev's grandpa died. So I have been the comforter today. No clue as to when the funeral is.. though.


----------



## monkeykoder

so is anyone around tonight?


----------



## Big Bully

I think I am invisible tonight...

CAN"T ANYONE SEE ME!?!?!?!


----------



## monkeykoder

I wonder if Meg is online...  It sucks I have to wait until NEXT WEEK to do my first actual print.


----------



## ScottS

I CAN SEE YOU MEG!!! (WHY ARE WE YELLING?)


----------



## Trenton Romulox

I remember when I learned that using all capital letters online was the equivalent of yelling. I called some kid a f** on some AOL chatroom when I was 12, and the police got involved, somehow. I don't remember the specifics, I just remember me crying and saying 'sorry' a lot. HAHA. I write in all capital letters, does that mean I'm yelling?


----------



## monkeykoder

???


----------



## ScottS

WOW, the police got involved with an AOL chat?? haha what a waste of time...


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> ???


Is that the nyquil talkin'?


----------



## monkeykoder

That is me wondering why in the FUDGE the police would want to get involved in an AOL chat everyone knows it is just a bunch of 12 year old boys playing games.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

monkeykoder said:


> That is me wondering why in the FUDGE the police would want to get involved in an AOL chat everyone knows it is just a bunch of 12 year old boys playing games.



Apparently it was harassment or something. I don't really even know. It was pretty ridiculous. 

I didn't get like, charged with anything, just had to have a long discussion with a cop about 'treating people with respect.' Dunno. The only thing I learned was, hmm, I'm not sure what I learned.


----------



## Battou

I am here to hijack this thread....does any one mind?


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah if you continued to be an a--hole after they told you to quit you're not harassing them.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm not sure it is possible to "hijack" THIS thread.


----------



## Battou

Oh maybe I should do more planning then huh


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> I am here to hijack this thread....does any one mind?


This thread is a hijack! :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

Yes yes, you have to do more than plan.. You have to put that plan into action...


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> This thread is a hijack! :lmao:



:lmao: Yeah but I had to come up with something interesting to anounce my presence.:lmao:


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Yes yes, you have to do more than plan.. You have to put that plan into action...



DAMN....I knew I was forgettin something

BTW those two rolls I spoke of the other day, turned out to be three but one ( all my shots of the river during the flooding we had) came back blank.

The cassette cot damaged and the whole roll got exposed wile I tried to repair it


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> :lmao: Yeah but I had to come up with something interesting to anounce my presence.:lmao:


 
well to get out attention, you could always say that you switched to digital!


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> well to get out attention, you could always say that you switched to digital!




:lmao: that might draw the attention of some big names around here....


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> DAMN....I knew I was forgettin something
> 
> BTW those two rolls I spoke of the other day, turned out to be three but one ( all my shots of the river during the flooding we had) came back blank.
> 
> The cassette cot damaged and the whole roll got exposed wile I tried to repair it


 
Thats a damn shame!


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> Thats a damn shame!



I went threw all the effort of boarding up a window and stuffing a blanket into the door and still too much light nt the room. but the breakage was my own fault anywho


----------



## ScottS

You need one of thoes light tight bags.


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> You need one of thoes light tight bags.



Actually I have in the past used a trash bag in a book bag to perfect results, and considered doing this again but decided against it because I had to get it out of the camera first and needed the free space.

I am not too upset about it as I did still get some good macros back from the other roll as well as a couple deisent BWs from the third


----------



## ScottS

Ahh well, these things happen. I know i have screwed up my fair share of film.


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> Ahh well, these things happen. I know i have screwed up my fair share of film.



one of the parts that agrivates me the most is how it happened. I had that stupid quick release plate for my tripod on the camera due to crappy weather and equally crappy lighting and was in a hurry. After exposing the last frame I went to rewind it and got the wrong button on the bottom of the body, had I not been in such a hurry I would not have popped the thing.


----------



## ScottS

.... I hate it when im in a hurry and i screw something up... because it could have been avoided...

Where is everyone else??


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> .... I hate it when im in a hurry and i screw something up... because it could have been avoided...



Yeah, this was shear stupidity on my part, I mean the button is on the opposite end of the camera. they'er the same size and similar position but one is metal and the other plastic, it's a mistake I should not have made.



ScottS said:


> Where is everyone else??



They runned away


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> They runned away


 
COME BACK!!!


----------



## Battou

As I was saying in the other thread about the film, it's supposed to produce black and white prints using only color processing materials. 

It kinda seems like a coloir picture with all the color saturation drained out to me, but it works.

He sais come back then runziz away


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm helping a friend with his "data communications" homework.


----------



## monkeykoder

One thing I've keep re-learning in life is that you NEVER learn anything worth learning from anyone.  (except maybe that almost no one is trustworthy)


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> One thing I've keep re-learning in life is that you NEVER learn anything worth learning from anyone.  (except maybe that almost no one is trustworthy)




??? I learn plenty from people including that almost no one is trustworthy


----------



## monkeykoder

All I've ever learned from anyone was social skills (I obviously didn't learn as well as I should have the first time around I'm getting there this time around I hope.)  other than that I haven't learned anything fine.


----------



## Battou




----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Yeah, this was shear stupidity on my part, I mean the button is on the opposite end of the camera. they'er the same size and similar position but one is metal and the other plastic, it's a mistake I should not have made.
> 
> 
> 
> They runned away


 
Sorry I had to do math homework...
And then my math book started laughing at me and calling me names.. And it didn't help that I was doing my math with a headache, which I still have...


----------



## Big Bully

I bet sleep will get rid of this headache.. I think I will try it.. Nighty night guys.. talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Alex_B

It is good to see all the spammers locked away in this thread


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> The weather here was great!!! 48 degrees all day long! I can deal with that.
> And this afternoon we found out that Kev's grandpa died. So I have been the comforter today. No clue as to when the funeral is.. though.



So sorry to here that Meg. Let Kev know we have him in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jstuedle

Battou said:


> I am here to hijack this thread....does any one mind?



Why would anyone mind. That's what this thread was designed for. Is it not?


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> This thread is a hijack! :lmao:



See what I mean!


----------



## jstuedle

Alex_B said:


> It is good to see all the spammers locked away in this thread



Ttue, so true. Glad to see you here Alex. He He He....


----------



## Alex_B

jstuedle said:


> Ttue, so true. Glad to see you here Alex. He He He....



I have maybe only 10 or 15 posts in this thread


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> Ttue, so true. Glad to see you here Alex. He He He....



Yeah alex was one of the originals, His hands have been staind from the begining


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Its called a cell phone.. lol



No, actually it's a little box that plugs into a USB port. Works like Skype or some of the other broadband phone services, but cheaper. The little box is $35 and the service is $20 a year for unlimited calls in or out. The only bad thing is the phone number they assigned me is from an area 150 miles away. No local area codes were available. Nothing from Indiana, Kentucky or southern Ohio. But it works and it's cheap. If it looks like it's viable, we might turn off L.D. on our home phone to save some bucks. Our cell plan is a family plan with 4 phones on it and only 600 min a month. We use it for emergencies and cell to cell (free) only.


----------



## Alex_B

Battou said:


> Yeah alex was one of the originals, His hands have been staind from the begining



but then i kept them out of here for about 3000 posts or more


----------



## Battou

Alex_B said:


> but then i kept them out of here for about 3000 posts or more



They cleared three grand in a period of a couple days, heck I crossed a hundred not all that long ago, nothing compared to some of these guys.


----------



## Battou

[spam]So....has everyone seen my new ones

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111606
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111603
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111604
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111618[/shamless promotional spam]


*EDIT* 
Well in about ten minuets I'm gonna throw these kids on a bus, then I'm off to see if I am getting some new lenses and drop some film off.

Toodles


----------



## jstuedle

Alex_B said:


> but then i kept them out of here for about 3000 posts or more



But still, you just can't resist the temptation, can you Alex? :lmao:


----------



## Alex_B

jstuedle said:


> But still, you just can't resist the temptation, can you Alex? :lmao:



I could, if I wanted 

Was just saying hello here anyway


----------



## jstuedle

> Well in about ten minuets I'm gonna throw these kids on a bus, then I'm off to see if I am getting some new lenses and drop some film off.
> 
> Toodles



Well, let us know what new toys you come across.


----------



## jstuedle

Alex_B said:


> I could, if I wanted
> 
> Was just saying hello here anyway


Yea, that's mostly what I do, but a little more often than you. I can't keep up with those other 2 or 3 though. :lmao: But it's entertaining to chat every now and then.


----------



## Big Bully

Alex_B said:


> I could, if I wanted
> 
> Was just saying hello here anyway


 

Hi Alex, its nice of you to be social!:mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> So sorry to here that Meg. Let Kev know we have him in our thoughts and prayers.


 

Well Kev is doing better than I would have expected. But I guess we will see how he does after the viewing on Friday night, and funeral Saturday afternoon. 
Then again he really isn't the emotional type.


----------



## Big Bully

I think I am the top poster in this thread actually... lol


----------



## Big Bully

Yep I would say so, I have 1078 posts in here... lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I beat you by a fair margin actually 1130 here...


----------



## Big Bully

How the crap did you do that...


----------



## jstuedle

Well, we lost one of our big parrots about 11:00 last night. Didn't talk about it last night, cause I was pretty broken up about it. She was a Greenwinged Macaw, about 34" from head to tail. She had asthma and had new attacks starting last Thursday. The vet said her air-sacks were scared really bad from all the previous attacks and we should not expect her to survive many more. Well, we have been treating her several times a day with a nebulizer and she just got worse. She died in my arms about 10:45 last night. She was a real love, one of the few girlfriends Cathy will let me have. (all critter) Well, I quit feeling sorry for myself and let the thread get back to nonsense.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> How the crap did you do that...



He's been posting to himself while we wee away.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Well, we lost one of our big parrots about 11:00 last night. Didn't talk about it last night, cause I was pretty broken up about it. She was a Greenwinged Macaw, about 34" from head to tail. She had asthma and had new attacks starting last Thursday. The vet said her air-sacks were scared really bad from all the previous attacks and we should not expect her to survive many more. Well, we have been treating her several times a day with a nebulizer and she just got worse. She died in my arms about 10:45 last night. She was a real love, one of the few girlfriends Cathy will let me have. (all critter) Well, I quit feeling sorry for myself and let the thread get back to nonsense.


 


Oh John, I'm so sorry for your lost. :hug::


----------



## Big Bully

Oh I got my math test grade back...


----------



## Big Bully

I GOT A 65


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Oh John, I'm so sorry for your lost. :hug::



Thanks Meg. All living things come to an end, we all know that. It does not make it easier though.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> I GOT A 65



Is that a C- or D?


----------



## Big Bully

That is a D...


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Thanks Meg. All living things come to an end, we all know that. It does not make it easier though.


 
Yes, I know, I have lost many animals and loved ones. And it never gets easier. Either way, I am sorry for your loss...:hug::


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Yes, I know, I have lost many animals and loved ones. And it never gets easier. Either way, I am sorry for your loss...:hug::



Thanks, Meg. Your a sweetheart.


----------



## jstuedle

Here is a link to a pic of Polly.

http://k53.pbase.com/v3/68/574768/1/45847060.pollyoutdoors28X11web.jpg

If you visit my pbase page and look in feathered friends, the image is much better.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Thanks, Meg. Your a sweetheart.


 

Shhhh don't say it too loud... Someone might hear you... lol


You are welcome John, I do what I can. :hug::


----------



## Big Bully

Wow what a pretty bird.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Wow what a pretty bird.



Yes, she was. And a real social bird. She would go to anyone and loved kids. Our 1 1/2 Y.O. granddaughter would pet and feed her. They were really fond of each other. Emma does not know Polly is gone yet. It's hard to explain to kids that young where lost pets have gone.


----------



## Big Bully

Yes I know.. I am trying to explain to my kids where we are going this weekend.. And what happened. 
We have gone to funerals before but I don't think they totally understand.


----------



## jstuedle

When my brother-in-law died, our oldest daughter was 5 and very close to him. I took her to the casket and held her up to see. We had a long talk that she remembers to this day. It helped her a lot. Many in the family thought I was wrong to do that, but I didn't think so then and don't now. It would depend on the child though. If my youngest had been in the same situation, I don't think she would have understood at all.


----------



## Big Bully

When Kevs grandma died last year we showed both boys her body. They both knew she was going to pass.. But my son was crushed when they shut the casket. He didn't quite understand. 
Saturday we are going to see his great grandpa (Kev's grandpa) in which Ryan (my 6yo) has only seen once and Keagan ( my 4yo) has never met. I'm hoping we won't have much trama. But it does serve for a good lesson to help them understand that if they do something dangerous like running into the road, they will possibly die... Just like "so-in-so, and wont be with us anymore... That hits home for them. And helps us keep them on a leash (persay)


----------



## jstuedle

Yea, my 7 Y.O. grandson, the son of our oldest, never had the experience like his mom. When I would say don't run out near the street, you can get killed. He would just shrug his shoulders and say "so?". Until last year he had no real comprehension of death. I think he gets it now, but with all the cartoons and TV, death is so abstract to many kids now days.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh I know. Death has been made a joke, so they really don't know what it really is. So that is have the reason I have no problem whatsoever taking my kids to funerals, or letting them watch the news when a kid has been kidnapped... and things.. I don't sheild my kids because that breads curiosity.


----------



## jstuedle

Exactly. This is why as soon as my kids expressed an interest in my shooting competition, I took them to a range and let them shoot. Better they hold and shoot a gun with my supervision than sneak around and do it themselves.


----------



## Big Bully

Exactly.. We have a "naked" policy at home.. That if the boys want to run around naked they can. Kev and I also occassionally walk around naked, and it makes it so the boys aren't so "shocked" when they see a nude body on a movie, and they aren't overly curious about the body.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah now if only you could get rid of the American fear of the nude body and you'd probably solve 99% of our problems.


----------



## jstuedle

For being a very conservative family socially and uneconomically (code for politically) we were somewhat liberal within our home. When the kids were very young we were the same way. As they grew, they decided to cover up and that was fine. We did not draw attention to it one way or the other. Having a boy and girls was a little different though.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah now if only you could get rid of the American fear of the nude body and you'd probably solve 99% of our problems.



Who fears it and what problems?


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> Well, let us know what new toys you come across.



The dealer I go to gets new stuff every week....generally....sadly he had nothing this week 



jstuedle said:


> When my brother-in-law died, our oldest daughter was 5 and very close to him. I took her to the casket and held her up to see. We had a long talk that she remembers to this day. It helped her a lot. Many in the family thought I was wrong to do that, but I didn't think so then and don't now. It would depend on the child though. If my youngest had been in the same situation, I don't think she would have understood at all.



I had the same talk with my neice and nephiew when my father died, I forget how old they where at the time. It's amazing, they actually confront a funeral better than their father does now, as demonstrated when my mother passed a few years later.



jstuedle said:


> ...what problems?



Too many to list, boys who have been sheltered form nudity tend to become overly curious. This can lead to a handfull of problems when they act on that curiousity, most predominate in all boy, in the same age bracket households (parents not included). This can also apply to households where the female sibling is in a different age bracket as well. The same applies to females to a slightly lesser degree.

When my neice(8) and nephew (10) where younger, by sister bathed them together. From this they both understand that boy and girls are different and have seen the difference, having seen the difference they don't think much about it. Kids who dwell on the "what is the difference" question develope a strong desire to find out for them selves.....well you are a guy....how many different ways can you think of to see a naked woman? How many have problems associated with them?

There are many more but....


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Well, we lost one of our big parrots about 11:00 last night. Didn't talk about it last night, cause I was pretty broken up about it. She was a Greenwinged Macaw, about 34" from head to tail. She had asthma and had new attacks starting last Thursday. The vet said her air-sacks were scared really bad from all the previous attacks and we should not expect her to survive many more. Well, we have been treating her several times a day with a nebulizer and she just got worse. She died in my arms about 10:45 last night. She was a real love, one of the few girlfriends Cathy will let me have. (all critter) Well, I quit feeling sorry for myself and let the thread get back to nonsense.


 
Im sorry to hear that John. :hugs: She really was a beautiful bird!


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah now if only you could get rid of the American fear of the nude body and you'd probably solve 99% of our problems.


 
I really dont understand why its such a taboo in america.... its just sad.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> For being a very conservative family socially and uneconomically (code for politically) we were somewhat liberal within our home. When the kids were very young we were the same way. As they grew, they decided to cover up and that was fine. We did not draw attention to it one way or the other. Having a boy and girls was a little different though.


 
I think that is one reason Kev and I have been looking into family nudist resorts in the area. We have been talking to a family with 7 kids boys and girls, and they said that it was the best decision that they ever made (taking their family and joining a nudist resort community.) 
I mean the boys (all three, kev included..lol) have taken showers with me so they know the difference between boys and girls. I just don't want the m to be overly conscious of their bodies, embarrassed and overly conservative. Because the body is a beautiful thing. There is no reason to "freak" out about a naked body. I am just trying to reduce problems down the road.



Battou said:


> The dealer I go to gets new stuff every week....generally....sadly he had nothing this week
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same talk with my neice and nephiew when my father died, I forget how old they where at the time. It's amazing, they actually confront a funeral better than their father does now, as demonstrated when my mother passed a few years later.
> 
> 
> 
> Too many to list, boys who have been sheltered form nudity tend to become overly curious. This can lead to a handfull of problems when they act on that curiousity, most predominate in all boy, in the same age bracket households (parents not included). This can also apply to households where the female sibling is in a different age bracket as well. The same applies to females to a slightly lesser degree.
> 
> When my neice(8) and nephew (10) where younger, by sister bathed them together. From this they both understand that boy and girls are different and have seen the difference, having seen the difference they don't think much about it. Kids who dwell on the "what is the difference" question develope a strong desire to find out for them selves.....well you are a guy....how many different ways can you think of to see a naked woman? How many have problems associated with them?
> 
> There are many more but....


I think the main thing is consistency. I used to take baths with my boy cousin when I was a kid.. And then when they moved away I got curious, and got myself into trouble... But I think if they see it on a semi regular basis, then it will fit into the norm... And it won't intregue them so much.


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> I really dont understand why its such a taboo in america.... its just sad.


 

I agree.. Damn Puritans... lol


----------



## ScottS

What i think is funny is the people who freak out when someone is naked in the hot tub. 

"oh your not wearing a swimsuit?! ewww!" 

Its not like the swimsuit seals that water off from your... equipment...


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha No kidding.. Thats funny!


----------



## ScottS

Man you are kicking my ass in posts...


----------



## ScottS

THATS NOT COOL!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

It is so cool


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah... Way cool!!! 

I am kickin both your asses.. WOOHOO!! Yea me!


----------



## Big Bully

Dustin... did you see I got a D on my math test?!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah so why do you think you got a D?


----------



## Big Bully

I haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## monkeykoder

Did you get the actual test back or just the score?


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah so why do you think you got a D?



Too busy partisapating in this thread.....dImean....um....howbout them dolphins...yeah dolphins that's it


----------



## monkeykoder

I know I've failed 2 tests in my life for what I deemed a damned good reason migraines (or similar symptoms) KILL your grade.


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> Im sorry to hear that John. :hugs: She really was a beautiful bird!



Thanks Scott, you guys are all to kind. We have a good bunch here in our own little world.


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> I really dont understand why its such a taboo in america.... its just sad.



It is, but don't you think it can be carried too far. How about the news story yesterday where a school district is spending thousands to accommodate a SEVEN Y.O. who thinks he's transgendered. And started wearing a dress to school. I mean, come on people, let our children be children. Let them grow up as kids and not indoctrinate them in 1st grade and make them loose there innocence. Kids are only kids once.


----------



## jstuedle

ScottS said:


> What i think is funny is the people who freak out when someone is naked in the hot tub.
> 
> "oh your not wearing a swimsuit?! ewww!"
> 
> Its not like the swimsuit seals that water off from your... equipment...



That's funny alright, don't care who you are. But think about it, if aunt Zellda, stepped in at 5' 4" and 375, 94 years old and boobs to her navel, dropped her silk simi-seethrough robe, would you say "ewwwwww!"?


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Yeah... Way cool!!!
> 
> I am kickin both your asses.. WOOHOO!! Yea me!



That, I think I'd pay good money to see. Maybe all of a quarter, even fifty-cent.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> I haven't figured that out yet.



Since math is a science of "figur'in" and you ain't figured it out yet, when ya do, you'll git better grades. Huh?


----------



## jstuedle

Well, we are packing for the trip to Music City. We should be heading south in about 3 hours or so. Hope you all have a very happy Valentines day and if the hotel has broadband, I'll send a message after we check in and get settled.
Later, John.


----------



## Big Bully

Kev got me roses and Ferrero Rocher!!


----------



## Big Bully

On some of them I just mixed up the answers.
Another, I don't really understand discriminants. And so the question  Determine the number of real solutions of: x^2 -2x+5=0 by using the discriminant.
A) 2
B) 1
C) none


----------



## Big Bully

I said one because I had no idea but the answer is none.. But not sure as to why.


----------



## Big Bully

I had a graphing question that I didn't graph right...


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Too busy partisapating in this thread.....dImean....um....howbout them dolphins...yeah dolphins that's it


Haha, yeah that is probably right... Tooo much time on here...:blushing:


----------



## Big Bully

All in all I think it is because I was just confused and didn't pay enough attention to details.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> All in all I think it is because I was just confused and didn't pay enough attention to details.



Very easy to do, especially when you are tired.


----------



## Big Bully

Yes, I know.. It is very easy. But as you know John, it is hard to sleep without... someone there..


----------



## ScottS

Well since were talking math, today i had to RE-learn long division....

Soooo sad


----------



## monkeykoder

I would never think of doing long division I just do multiplication until I find a number that works then when I'm done I know everything I need to know.


----------



## ScottS

Thats what i have done too, but for the stuff were doing now, the process is a critical part.... unfortunately.

I hate having a really great calculator, and being banned from using it on the test... Boooo!


----------



## monkeykoder

Calculator?  I do that in my head.


----------



## ScottS

Well you sir are a gifted person!


----------



## monkeykoder

It is more along the lines of I've done that particular division problem about 1000 times already so I know the answer roundabout before I start...


----------



## ScottS

My god you are at 2100....

Im falling down on the job...


----------



## monkeykoder

2^2*3*5^2*7 good number too bad I'm one above that now


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> 2^2*3*5^2*7 good number too bad I'm one above that now


 
:er: You know too much math... surrender some of your knowledge to me!


----------



## monkeykoder

In the beginning god created the empty set but we didn't know if it was unique or not so god said to compare sets you compare what they contain and we knew the empty set was unique.  We were happy because we had a set but all was not well because we still didn't have numbers or any other sets but the empty set, then god said let us be able to create subsets by a property and we were confused because our only set had no elements,  so god gave us a way to create new sets we could now pair together sets to create new sets and it was good because we now had sets we could take subsets of and we were happier but we were limited to sets that had size 2 so god said I will allow you to union sets together and it was good because we could now have sets of any size we wanted but there were still subsets we couldn't take because we had to have a property and not all subsets have a property to define them so god gave us the power set and it was good because we could now have any subset we wanted (kinda)...


----------



## monkeykoder

Note we're nowhere near having numbers yet at this point of the mathematics bible (my class just got to defining the natural numbers today...)


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Yes, I know.. It is very easy. But as you know John, it is hard to sleep without... someone there..



You tell that boy he's being negligent!


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Calculator?  I do that in my head.



There he goes, bragging again.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> There he goes, bragging again.



Bragging???  As I went on to explain it is hard not to do it all in your head once you've done the same problem thousands of times.   That is a weird part of math there are only so many problems that are solvable using the methods given before calculus 2 years tutoring puts you at being able to do them all without even thinking about it.


----------



## jstuedle

Well, obviously we are safe and made it to Nashville.Good and uneventful trip. It was 276 miles in under 5 hours, so we made good time without construction delays or wrecks. The bands truck however blew a tire and is on the side of the road waiting 8 AM to get it fixed. Oh well, that's life.


----------



## monkeykoder

Good thing too there would be no one to give me a hard time in this thread if you didn't make it okay.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Good thing too there would be no one to give me a hard time in this thread if you didn't make it okay.



It's a dirty job, but......   Well, you know.


----------



## monkeykoder

You enjoy doing it a lot?


----------



## BoblyBill

monkeykoder said:


> In the beginning god created the empty set but we didn't know if it was unique or not so god said to compare sets you compare what they contain and we knew the empty set was unique. We were happy because we had a set but all was not well because we still didn't have numbers or any other sets but the empty set, then god said let us be able to create subsets by a property and we were confused because our only set had no elements, so god gave us a way to create new sets we could now pair together sets to create new sets and it was good because we now had sets we could take subsets of and we were happier but we were limited to sets that had size 2 so god said I will allow you to union sets together and it was good because we could now have sets of any size we wanted but there were still subsets we couldn't take because we had to have a property and not all subsets have a property to define them so god gave us the power set and it was good because we could now have any subset we wanted (kinda)...


 
I think I might be the only one that found it entertaining to READ all the way through this post... does that make me a nerd?


----------



## lostprophet

This thread needs an Otter photo


----------



## lostprophet

BoblyBill said:


> I think I might be the only one that found it entertaining to READ all the way through this post... does that make me a nerd?



OMG!!! BoblyBill!!!


----------



## BoblyBill

How's things going LP!!!


----------



## BoblyBill

lostprophet said:


> This thread needs an Otter photo


 
I miss those crazy otter pics of yours, LP


----------



## monkeykoder

BoblyBill said:


> I think I might be the only one that found it entertaining to READ all the way through this post... does that make me a nerd?



I don't know about that several of those were jokes we were telling in my set theory class...


----------



## monkeykoder

lostprophet said:


> This thread needs an Otter photo



You know maybe I otter be more observant awesome picture.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> You tell that boy he's being negligent!


 
That boy works all night, so we can pay the bills...  Otherwise he would LOOOOVE to be in bed with me ...lol



lostprophet said:


> This thread needs an Otter photo


 
How cute!!! I love otter photo's!!



BoblyBill said:


> I think I might be the only one that found it entertaining to READ all the way through this post... does that make me a nerd?


Umm.. Maybe..lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Nothing wrong with being a nerd I LOVE being a nerd.


----------



## Big Bully

Well I got back from the funeral last night. Man I was tired! They ended up doing a 21 gun salute and played taps on the trumpet. I haven't cried that hard in a long time. I have never been to a military funeral before.


----------



## jstuedle

Glad you made it home safe Meg, and yea Military funerals when done right are very touching. Sometimes they don't have the 21 gun and live taps, they play it on a boom box but they still tug at the heart strings.


----------



## jstuedle

Well, we got home from Nashville about an hour ago, we are tuckered out but had fun. I have to process some of the live shots I took down there for the band and post them where they have access to them. Then we took some while being PITA tourists, and I'll share them when I can. Hope everyone over here is OK and survived the weekend. Talk/chat with ya'all later.


----------



## Big Bully

Well I have been having a day. I have been trying to get the photos off of my camera, and it froze! I can't get it to get off the welcome alltel screen.. AHHH I swear if I lose these photo's I am going to scream...


----------



## Big Bully

Well they had a live 21 gun salute and they played taps live. Wow.. Very emotional!!


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Well they had a live 21 gun salute and they played taps live. Wow.. Very emotional!!



That's truly special! My father in law got the boom box treatment a couple of years back, I was very disappointed. He was in WWII, the last company of mounted infantry to use horses and the first to use Indian motorcycles. He was a truly unique and special man.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Well I have been having a day. I have been trying to get the photos off of my camera, and it froze! I can't get it to get off the welcome alltel screen.. AHHH I swear if I lose these photo's I am going to scream...



Does your camera have a micro smart card to store the pix on, or does it use the SIMM card for storage? Try taking out the SIMM, Micro card and the battery. Let it set several min. then put it back together. My Motorola Razor does that every so often and that gets it going again..


----------



## Big Bully

It has a sd card.. but i already checked it and the sd card was empty.. SOOO that means that the pics are still in the phone.. 
I don't know how to take out the simm card.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow! And he got the boom box treatment! That isn't right!


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Wow! And he got the boom box treatment! That isn't right!




No. It's not, but what can you do? The military used to proudly provide that service to all passed veterans, but it was cut in a cost cutting measure in the Clinton administration. Now a lot of veterans groups try to fill in the gaps but there are not enough to go around. He was 94 when he died and all his military buddies had already passed. He mind was not as sharp as it once was, so he had not told many stories in years. And he had a lot of them, but his war pictures of bombed out France and Germany were awesome. Unfortunately, before I could copy them, my mother in law sold them in a yard sale. I didn't have the chance to buy them either.


----------



## Big Bully

That is sooo heartbreaking!


----------



## monkeykoder

That is sad everyone that fights for what they believe in deserves to be honored for their struggles.  It doesn't matter if you believe in what they did or not they did SOMETHING and they usually believed in what they did whether they are right or wrong doesn't matter honor their struggle.


----------



## Big Bully

I completely agree.. 
Just because the community doesn't agree with the war doesn't mean that the soldier shouldn't be honored for his valuable service.


----------



## Big Bully

Well the low-down on my phone is, that, Alltel gave me a new one. And gave me my old one back because I told them about the pictures being stuck on my phone. 
The head honcho of the store said it is more than likely I am not going to get the photos back but... I can always try. So we are still trying, and hopefully we (meaning Kev.. he is the brains behind anything I do...) can figure something out.


----------



## Antithesis

I thought there was some contraption to get the info off of a phone's memory, but maybe it's just phonebook entries. When I busted my razr's screen I used a program on my computer, used a USB cable and downloaded all my numbers and ringtones and popped them onto my new phone. Unfortunately you need a phone that has one of the little USB plugs (actually the same fitting as my d80 USB cable).


----------



## Big Bully

I have a USB plug and a sd card... My phone is like a mini computer..


----------



## Battou

Wow, this week is looking up :mrgreen:, After all the crap from this weekend....I got a phone call telling me I did not have to be in to work yesterday. On top of that it hovered in the mid 40's all night, so I spent the night out and about taking pictures. Then around eleven this morning I went down to find that my camera dealer had brought me a new lens.....not the FD 100/200mm zoom I asked for but the 35mm I forgot to ask him to bring out. Now I don't need to be a hundred yards away or use a P-Shooter to get the buildings I have to get. :mrgreen: Now I have four or five rolls of film out for processing including several test shots of the new lens....Oh I can't wait.


----------



## Big Bully

Well congrats.. At least someone is having a good weekend.


----------



## monkeykoder

I shot 2 rolls of film this weekend I guess you could call that good I'm looking forward to this week.


----------



## Big Bully

I have two or three rolls of film that I need to get developed.. No clue as to what is on the film..


----------



## monkeykoder

Is it the kind that you would let other people develop?


----------



## monkeykoder

Yey I did my first prints today


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Is it the kind that you would let other people develop?


 

Hahaha... Yeah, all my ..... naughty pictures, are done on digital, and I have already sent the others that I did have on film away to a "special" place that doesn't ask questions.. lol Unless it is illegal stuff..


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Yey I did my first prints today


 

Oh YEAH!!!!! How did it go?! Did you have fun?! Oooooh I miss the dark room!!
Oh tell me everything.. Did you have any happy accidents? Or did you do the test strips.. ?


----------



## monkeykoder

I half-assed most of my test strips because I had no filter and the lens on a different f-stop than when I printed but it still came out well...  I probably did 6-7 prints only 4 of them came out decently.


----------



## Big Bully

I usually half-assed my test strips too.. either that or I just relied on happy accidents.
And usually my happy accidents turned out just fine.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I would think it should be easy enough just to guess.


----------



## jstuedle

Hi guys, guess everyone is in bed already, I should be too. Just thought I'd drop in and say Hi. So, Hi. Listening to a little Michael Angelo Batio, great shredder style guitarist. If he can't get your heart a pump'in, nothing will. Well, Later. John


----------



## Big Bully

Bed... bed... What on earth is that?!
I am still awake doing math.. Filling my head with nonsense problems that I will never use in my life! Stupid math... That is why we have calculators and computers.. 
Damn math!!! It should die in a firey pit in HELL!!!


----------



## Big Bully

But... I'm not bitter... Noooo not at all!


----------



## Battou

Throw all the math books you want into hell, the publishers will just produce more


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Throw all the math books you want into hell, the publishers will just produce more


 

No no no no!!! It's just not fair... It just isn't fair!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Math is the ONLY thing in the world that makes sense and is the only thing that is useful in everyday life.


----------



## Alex_B

Math is man-made ...


----------



## Big Bully

Math is crap.. And if x^2/3 power makes sense... You need to evaluate your priorities.. I mean geez it isn't even a real number.


----------



## monkeykoder

actually x^(2/3) power is always a real number unless the argument is complex.  Math is only manmade insofar as we decide which axioms we want to use the truth of the statements made with math is independent of man.


----------



## jstuedle

So, anyone see the eclipse?


----------



## Big Bully

No dangit, it was too cloudy.


----------



## monkeykoder

No I was driving in the other direction.


----------



## Big Bully

Well there ya go.. See what you get for not checkin your mirrors.


----------



## monkeykoder

Anyway math is awesome...  The only thing better is my kid and sometimes I think it might be nice to have a girlfriend but I'm not sure she would beat out math but she might beat out photography but only by a sukosh.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh no no no... Math can't beat out photography...
Sex can.. But math.. Nooooo...


----------



## monkeykoder

Ummm sex beats out photography math beats out sex (not all the time but probably a good 50% of the time)


----------



## Big Bully

Well then someone isn't doing it right.. Because usually sex beats out everything.


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess having only ever had sex with one person and having a kid with them kinda turns you off to sex...


----------



## Big Bully

Hey, I've had sex with one person and been pregnant 3 times (although only 2 kids) and it hasn't turned me off... 
But you did find a rotten one... 
Do you have any prospects with some of your classes?


----------



## monkeykoder

I wouldn't call her a rotten one just not the one for me by a long shot...  I think I'm just going to stay happy being single until I either get a decent job or am in a Masters or PH.D program somewhere.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah just wait until you get a good job... Masters and PhD program... thats too far away.


----------



## monkeykoder

Masters or PH.D program is probably the same amount of time away as the good job would be...


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh... Are you 22?


----------



## monkeykoder

Why yes yes I am of course I'll be 23 by the time I graduate next in fall...


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> So, anyone see the eclipse?



No, several reasons, Posted them earlier so.....



Big Bully said:


> Well there ya go.. See what you get for not checkin your mirrors.



Mine is still locked.....so dissapointed


----------



## Battou

I posted new pics guys....go find them and comment on them.....make my night a little better.



Please


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't have much to say tonight I'm tired and the kid is on his second time through shrek trying to get him to go to bed.


----------



## Big Bully

I will see what I can find ok Battou.

Dustin, why so tired?


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't know probably just not eating right.  Bleh it would be great if I could get over the one female that might actually be out of my league...  Something about her being better than me in my field of expertise doesn't bode well about me getting a date with her.


----------



## Big Bully

How come.. Just try it... You will never know until you try.


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess we'll find out eventually because if she is single I'd beat myself up if I didn't try...


----------



## jstuedle

Ahh, give it a whirl. Besides if she is better in your field, what better stimulation do you need? Never mind, don't answer that. It might get ya in trouble here. I was referring to mental stimulation.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well there is more than one female in my field I might have to end up going for one of them.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah, it is an idea... And like you said, you will beat yourself up if you don't try..


----------



## Big Bully

Well at about 7something this morning we had a little earthquake.
Turns out is was the residue of the earthquake that hit Wells Nevada!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> I will see what I can find ok Battou.
> 
> Dustin, why so tired?



Only one  even then it was an old one :lmao:


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Well at about 7something this morning we had a little earthquake.
> Turns out is was the residue of the earthquake that hit Wells Nevada!



I've heard some of the outward quakes from that are up around 4.0


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Only one  even then it was an old one :lmao:


 

I'm sorry.. I was sooo tired last night. And when I was looking I was doing like 5 things at once.. I will look again today.. Just for you!:hug::


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> I've heard some of the outward quakes from that are up around 4.0


 

I don't know how big ours was, but my bed shook, and so did my windows. I looked over at Kev and told him to quit shaking the bed.. And he looks at me wide eyed, and said "I thought you were shaking the bed...?! But then again, you weren't moving.... Did we just have an earthquake?!"
So it was shaking bad enough to rock my bed and move us a bit.. No clue on the strength though.


----------



## monkeykoder

Tiny earthquakes are cool


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> I'm sorry.. I was sooo tired last night. And when I was looking I was doing like 5 things at once.. I will look again today.. Just for you!:hug::



It's not to big a deal at the moment, I have to reprocess almost all of them anyway, as well as finish scanning the film, I only got a small handfull of all the shots I got back yesterday scanned, on top of that I have another roll due in today. 

They should all be up saterday night.


----------



## Big Bully

Well, that shouldn't be too bad for you since you are used to staying up all night anyways.


----------



## monkeykoder

I hate staying up all night.


----------



## jstuedle

Then hit the sack. Nobody to stop you, is there?


----------



## monkeykoder

Usually the kid is up to stop me when he is here or the insomnia either one usually the only one that is a real pain is the kid.


----------



## jstuedle

But don't 'cha jus luv it!


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh the joys of being a parent! Just imagine if you had him ALL the time!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

I love him and I would love to be a full time parent even if he takes over my life.


----------



## usayit

My buddy hasn't poked his head in here for a while now...


----------



## Big Bully

Is that a camera in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?!


----------



## usayit

Why yes...


----------



## Big Bully

Wait which one... lol


----------



## Battou

usayit said:


> My buddy hasn't poked his head in here for a while now...



Nice, Gotta get me onea dem


----------



## usayit

Hehehe... found this fellow at a local novelty store.. Spencer gifts.  Haven't seen them in a while now... not sure if they are still made.  I have seen a UK version on ebay once.  Identical in almost every way EXCEPT one thing....  the UK version doesn't have pants!!  heheh lol  guess they had to "tone" it down a little for us Americans... hehehe lol

Anyways... he "guards" my camera collection


----------



## Big Bully

He is just awesome!


----------



## Battou

usayit said:


> Hehehe... found this fellow at a local novelty store.. Spencer gifts.  Haven't seen them in a while now... not sure if they are still made.  I have seen a UK version on ebay once.  Identical in almost every way EXCEPT one thing....  the UK version doesn't have pants!!  heheh lol  guess they had to "tone" it down a little for us Americans... hehehe lol
> 
> Anyways... he "guards" my camera collection



I know of Spencers....sadly I have not seen a Spencers in over a decade


----------



## usayit

Woohoo... I finally remembered the company... and boy have they expanded their collection..  Hehehe lol  (kinda NSFW in a funny way).

http://www.badtastebears.com


----------



## usayit

#64 "Cameron" on the site is the "other" pant-less version of my buddy.

there some funny ones.. some would have made a funny valentines gift.


----------



## Big Bully

Bears... Geez.. Thats funny


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I've seen those at a few of the local Spencers...


----------



## Big Bully

Hey dustin! How are you doing tonight?


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm alive and well just got done brewing a batch of beer.


----------



## Big Bully

This late.. holy cow!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> This late.. holy cow!



Why not, Light is not good for beer......Do it in the dark


----------



## monkeykoder

Well we didn't get started until about 5-6 and it is a long process but it is a good time a large portion of the time brewing is spent waiting for something to get to a certain point.  So there is lots of down time to hang out with your friends which is a lot of the point of brewing to me.


----------



## Big Bully

Well that makes sense..


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess.


----------



## Big Bully

So are you having a good day?


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I brewed beer today that is always a good day.


----------



## Big Bully

Well then, congrats on your good day


----------



## monkeykoder

How was your day by the way?


----------



## Big Bully

Long and yet it shouldn't have been... I woke up at noon today.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah one of those days eh?


----------



## Big Bully

Yep just one of those days...
Well I am going to go to bed. I seiously need some sleep.


----------



## monkeykoder

Gnight.


----------



## Big Bully

Night.. Have a good one.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> How was your day by the way?



Mine was less than spactacular, I spent all day processing my pictures just to realise I did them all wrong again


----------



## cameramike

wow, forgot about this thread. still photoholics? lucky for me i've got another addicting hobby waho


----------



## cameramike

Battou said:


> Mine was less than spactacular, I spent all day processing my pictures just to realise I did them all wrong again



now you have an excuse to just take more and do better!


----------



## Battou

cameramike said:


> now you have an excuse to just take more and do better!



I can always redo the post work but still, I have lost count of howmany times I have seen and pointed out over sharpening, to do it my self is....embarassing.


----------



## Big Bully

Hey, at least you can figure out the whole photoshop/gimp thing.. I am still confused


----------



## monkeykoder

There are LOTS of tutorials online for both go on youtube and search for gimp or photoshop tutorials.


----------



## Big Bully

I know, I just haven't had time to look..


----------



## monkeykoder

Well when you do you'll be surprised mind you there are a lot of tutorials that are kinda confusing too if it is confusing skip it.


----------



## Big Bully

Thats a good idea.. I just need to get over this math and then I will be able to do something.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah you're still in the tedious part of math.


----------



## Big Bully

Yes, and it SUCKS!


----------



## monkeykoder

If you would quit fighting it so much it wouldn't suck so much.


----------



## Big Bully

Nuh huh....


----------



## monkeykoder

And that attitude is exactly why you hate math because you refuse to enjoy it.


----------



## Big Bully

It is so hard to enjoy when there is things like photography and art out there.


----------



## monkeykoder

That should be no problem you should just let yourself find out that math is an art form in itself.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah I guess so..

Hey what happened to your post count? It went WAAAY down...


----------



## monkeykoder

You mean yours went way up while mine didn't?  Haven't really had anything to post about.  I'm done complaining about being single.


----------



## Big Bully

I have just done 500 posts in the time it took you to make 75.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yep I'm just not up for the uberposting anymore.


----------



## Big Bully

I miss your uberposting!


----------



## monkeykoder

I post in this thread and this thread only for the most part.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh Dustin.. I'm sorry... 
Have you been posting in the math thread much?


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Hey, at least you can figure out the whole photoshop/gimp thing.. I am still confused



I don't have either one of those two programs 

All I got is illustrator and MS Photodraw, Don't get me wrong Illustrator is a good program but it's lacking in a lot of Photo tools


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Oh Dustin.. I'm sorry...
> Have you been posting in the math thread much?



Not as much as I should.


----------



## Big Bully

Well I'm sorry I haven't been posting in here as much as I should.


----------



## monkeykoder

Darned straight I blame it all on you.


----------



## Battou

Buuuuuuurrrrrp yum, spam sandwitch


----------



## monkeykoder

Darned spammers...


----------



## Big Bully

I totally think that spammers need a good spanking!


----------



## Battou

Yeah....but I might enjoy that, so that is out of the question


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha... True.. I think I would too...


----------



## Big Bully

Sorry Dustin, I have been doing my math.. And it is kicking my butt!


----------



## monkeykoder

Blerg 7:00 is too early to wake up.


----------



## monkeykoder

Fine noone post in this thread but me.


----------



## Battou

I was too busy watching cannible duckies do their thing


----------



## monkeykoder

???


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> ???



I posted a picture of it


It's in S&B


----------



## monkeykoder

Gonna post a link or not?


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Gonna post a link or not?



....You are as bad as my FAC co-worker jaymz....You know that :lmao:

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1150617#post1150617


----------



## Battou

That reminds me I have to send you a PM....on a more serious note


----------



## Big Bully

HI BOYS!!! miss me much?!


----------



## monkeykoder

Well this thread is boring without anyone posting in it.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Well this thread is boring without anyone posting in it.



Ya wanna see boring...I got boring for ya lol


















Oh wait, those are just boring pictures taken our of bordome......


----------



## Big Bully

I know.. I am so sorry for slacking off.. I have been so busy with math... and going nuts..


----------



## monkeykoder

Well math is fun I could see why you would put it before the forum I know I have been.


----------



## monkeykoder

Not going to let this thread die yet.


----------



## Battou

lol, it's just the three of us now.....


----------



## kundalini

I thought this thread had died a death.


----------



## Big Bully

Hey Dustin...
Don't worry I am now back in for the long haul... Whatchya wanna talk about?!


----------



## Battou

kundalini said:


> I thought this thread had died a death.



Yeah but it's like a cat....It had nine lives....I think it's down to seven


----------



## Big Bully

Hehehe.. Yeah but this threads lives get replenished all the time!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Hehehe.. Yeah but this threads lives get replenished all the time!



Yes...but I am Battousai, The legendary thread slayer


----------



## Big Bully

Hehehe... It's not working...


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Hehehe... It's not working...



You'd have to be into anime to get that reference


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah probably... and I'm not.. lol


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Yeah probably... and I'm not.. lol



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rurouni_Kenshin


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah I'm not into Japanese animation.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Yeah I'm not into Japanese animation.



Yeah I got that, I was only pointing it out so you could understand the reference....However it would seem that is not explained in the wiki atricle  Maybe that will teach me to read a wiki article before posting a link to it.

During the series the main character is repetedly refered to as "Battousai, The legendary man slayer"


----------



## Big Bully

LOL Yeah.. that'll teach you to pay attention...
Well I am off.. Thank you for trying to share with me.. 
I have got to get some sleep.. NIght


----------



## monkeykoder

Wow I beat Meg to sleep last night how sad...  I really wish this thread would have some life pre 10:00 staying up till two and then getting up at six or seven isn't as fun as it used to be.


----------



## monkeykoder

http://holographyforum.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=6060
I really wish people would quit giving me ideas for expensive hobbies.


----------



## jstuedle

Well, I'm still here, just working out a few minor health hiccups, and Cathy's new schedule. So, I'll be hitting the sack before 2 AM now, and won't be posting much after 9 or so. Just letting you all know, I'm not dead yet.


----------



## Big Bully

Well John that is FABULOUS that you aren't dead yet.. That would be a sad day...

Yeah Dustin, I was dealing with issues last night so I was up til 2am and up about 11:30..lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Glad to know you're not too bad off john...  Yeah  now I'm freaked out about a math test it is scary.


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> Well, I'm still here, just working out a few minor health hiccups, and Cathy's new schedule. So, I'll be hitting the sack before 2 AM now, and won't be posting much after 9 or so. Just letting you all know, I'm not dead yet.


 

Well thats good that your not dead... Im sure you all think im dead... i havent posted in a few weeks... :thumbdown:

Well i have gone insane... Off to the padded room...


John-hope you get better!


----------



## monkeykoder

Nice to see people posting in this thread again.


----------



## jstuedle

Well, we just got home from Cathy's work and a stop at WallyWorld. Cathy and I need out quality time, so after work as she winds down, I need to be with her and not on the 'puter. 

This past 10 days or so I've been dealing with a sever back issue, so I've not been posting much. It's getting better, so I hope I can shoot a band the next two nights. I hope the perks help, the other pain meds have not touched it. Time will tell.


----------



## ScottS

Hows everyone!?


----------



## ScottS

:banghead: Ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ooowwww.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm doing good it looks like john could use an apprentice


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Well thats good that your not dead... Im sure you all think im dead... i havent posted in a few weeks... :thumbdown:
> 
> Well i have gone insane... Off to the padded room...
> 
> 
> John-hope you get better!


 
How did that wedding go?! Where are the pictures you promised me?!



monkeykoder said:


> I'm doing good it looks like john could use an apprentice


 
Hmm... I could move back east..


----------



## monkeykoder

Could be fun.


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> Well thats good that your not dead... Im sure you all think im dead... i havent posted in a few weeks... :thumbdown:
> 
> Well i have gone insane... Off to the padded room...
> 
> 
> John-hope you get better!




I've been in several different padded rooms over the years....Not much fun to be had...trust me.


----------



## Big Bully

Hey a padded room could do me good I know that... this math is driving me nuts! Seriously... I don't know if it is just because I don't have the ti-83 or what, but I just don't get it!


----------



## monkeykoder

Well what is your problem with the math?  The TI-83 shouldn't help much...


----------



## Battou

Why the hell are you constantly doing math anyways...?


God I hate math with a passion, this thread has devolved into math.....



























Let me rephraise that

2+2 = 3.99


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Well what is your problem with the math? The TI-83 shouldn't help much...


 
 I am doing quadratic functions and models, and having to plot them on a graph and then find the origional function on some of them... AHHH


Battou, I am in a math class 3 days a week, so I constantly have homework.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Well what is your problem with the math? The TI-83 shouldn't help much...


 

I'm just not understanding it.. I don't know why, it is completely going over my head, and I have a test to do tomorrow.. But I can't go to bed yet because I haven't finished my homework yet... AHHHH


----------



## Big Bully

OOOH BTW i took some way cool pictures of the sun setting, the other day, and the river part ice and part water.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> How did that wedding go?! Where are the pictures you promised me?!


 
It went great!

I have some free time tomorrow, soo i WILL be posting pictures! Ive been doing so much shooting lately to be on here much.  and that makes me really happy!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> OOOH BTW i took some way cool pictures of the sun setting, the other day, and the river part ice and part water.


 
Post them??? I would love to see


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> It went great!
> 
> I have some free time tomorrow, soo i WILL be posting pictures! Ive been doing so much shooting lately to be on here much.  and that makes me really happy!


 

Oooh goodie!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> OOOH BTW i took some way cool pictures of the sun setting, the other day, and the river part ice and part water.



Yeah, cool. I took a bunch of shots I can't remember because they are three days late again..............................so I compensated with a quick snapshot of swords I rarely show any one.


----------



## Big Bully

Ok I will...

Hey Scott.. how did you get to be an apprentice to a photographer? What did you do, were they advertising... What?


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Yeah, cool. I took a bunch of shots I can't remember because they are three days late again..............................so I compensated with a quick snapshot of swords I rarely show any one.


 

They are late... Well you know what that means.... Your film is pregnant... :lmao:


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> They are late... Well you know what that means.... Your film is pregnant... :lmao:




Good.....I hope this means I'll have lots of baby pictures to put on the forum for daycare.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Ok I will...
> 
> Hey Scott.. how did you get to be an apprentice to a photographer? What did you do, were they advertising... What?


 
I have done 2 things. 

1. I was a part of a program that paired kids like me with mentors. I worked with a photographer in a really nice studio for about a week, but she had a full staff and didnt need any more assistants. 

2. I sent out about 20 emails to different local photographers. I personalized each one, and told them what I hoped to accomplished. And I also included a LITTLE bit of personal background... but putting a lot of personal stuff in there was a little weird ( or at least i thought. )

* I will see if I can scrounge up some of the emails i sent out, and PM them to you... But thats a task for tomorow.  *


----------



## Big Bully




----------



## Big Bully

These pics are right outside my front porch.


----------



## Battou

BB set your PB options to "15" inch screen"  so we don't need to scroll around to see them. From what I can see they look pretty cool.

here is cople of my older ones of icy river waters
















and one sunset


----------



## jstuedle

WOW, I can't believe it, actual pictures on a photo forum! Simply unbelievable.


----------



## Battou

Hey, you got my PM right......? 


I just don't want you thinking I am ignoring ya.


----------



## Big Bully

Nice pics there battou...
Yes I will change the settings.


----------



## Big Bully

Hehehe Yes John actual Pics!!!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Nice pics there battou...
> Yes I will change the settings.



lol I just realized that the second one is tilted something feirce.....:lmao:

Oh, just so you know the settings take effect during upload, so that, that is alredy there will be uneffected.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh ok... Next time I upload one I will make sure the settings are right...

Hmmm Tilted huh... Ooops.. lol


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> They are late... Well you know what that means.... Your film is pregnant... :lmao:



Nope....they where destroyed, somewhere the cassette got damaged, I am pissed, I had a handful of macro shots intended for someone here on that roll too.


----------



## monkeykoder

So what kind of math has everyone done recently?


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> So what kind of math has everyone done recently?



Verified my change was correct from Wally World today. Oh, and calculated my gas millage too.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> So what kind of math has everyone done recently?



I took some outdoors droplet pics today with a 50mm manual prime at _f_/1.4 and _f_/2, does calculating timing and focus count?


----------



## Big Bully

I went to college algebra and had my test today, I also had to learn about the higher degrees of functions..


----------



## Big Bully

And how to plot them on a graph...


----------



## monkeykoder

Just be glad you're picking your coefficients from a field instead of a ring.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Just be glad you're picking your coefficients from a field instead of a ring.


 
I have no idea what you just said... Lol that completely went over my head. So are you saying that you are dreading math class this semester? I think I totally bombed my test. My mind just blanked.. I have a feeling that I am going to have to retake this course..


----------



## Big Bully

I am having one of those days where I HATE PEOPLE!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I have no idea what you just said... Lol that completely went over my head. So are you saying that you are dreading math class this semester? I think I totally bombed my test. My mind just blanked.. I have a feeling that I am going to have to retake this course..



Math just gets interesting when you have zero-divisors.:mrgreen:  

P.S.  I don't think I've ever had a day where I LIKED people.


----------



## Big Bully

I swear the world is out to piss me off.. backstab me,  And hurt my feelings.


----------



## monkeykoder

I know the feeling


----------



## monkeykoder

This is the thread that must not die Some people started posting in it not knowing what it was and some will continue posting just because this is the thread that must not die...


----------



## Big Bully

HAHAHA!!! You crack me up Dustin!! 
Yes Yes I agree, we must not let the thread die...

For some reason I am not getting the updates for this thread... I specifically have to look it up..


----------



## Big Bully

Helloooooo


----------



## Big Bully

Hellllooooo...


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh my... I have an echo!


----------



## Big Bully

Echo echo echo


----------



## Big Bully

Hey has anyone ever been to Echo Canyon???
Where is it?


----------



## Battou

Nope.....


----------



## Battou

but my pictures are late again...if the three rolls I sent out on monday come back destroyed I am calling it quits on Qualex....****'em


----------



## monkeykoder

sounds like a good idea.


----------



## monkeykoder

Meg is a meanyheadface for not posting in this thread.


----------



## Big Bully

I just barely got the post about me being a meanyheadface.....

Yeah real mature there Dustin! lol


----------



## Big Bully

Hello... Where is everyone!?


----------



## Big Bully

Dustin is a booger nose for not responding... lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Meg is a buttface because I waited over 12 hours for a response.


----------



## Big Bully

Welll SOOOOOOORRRRYYYYYYYY!!!!!
I was spending time with Kev!


----------



## monkeykoder




----------



## jstuedle

RIP, all threads come to an end sometime.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah only if you give up on it...

John how is the band shooting going?


Where is Scott, he never posted the pictures of that huge wedding he did..

Battou what was the outcome of the rolls of film?

Dustin WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN PHOTOGRAPHY CLASS?!


----------



## Big Bully

Hey boys, how are you this Sunday evening?
Whats going on?


----------



## Big Bully

By heck I am going to post in here until someone answers me...

HELLLLLOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## monkeykoder

Well that didn't last too long


----------



## Big Bully

LOL I had to do my math, and then had people come over unexpectedly.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah I would rather be out taking pictures.

How you doin?


----------



## Battou

What, no pizza?


----------



## Big Bully

Now that is just funny!!


----------



## Big Bully

So Battou what is the word in the eastern part of the country? Have you been hit by the heavy rain too?


----------



## Battou

No, we got buried in snow, I ended up missing a day of work due to it....You know it's bad when the snow plows are hittin the streets with everthing they got at 1:30 in the morning.


----------



## Battou

I took the oppertunity to draw a little


----------



## Big Bully

Wow at least the snow plows come out for you guys... If there is snow here, and we get a lot, the snow plows won't come out until there is a wreck!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Great drawings!! Good job!


----------



## Battou

Yeah, our plows are almost always running around......the dumbasses don't even need snow to go toolin around, never the less it's a rare occation when everything is going like it was.

I know you are not into anime but...I felt the need to spam out my drawing a bit....:lmao:


----------



## jstuedle

Battou said:


> No, we got buried in snow, I ended up missing a day of work due to it....You know it's bad when the snow plows are hittin the streets with everthing they got at 1:30 in the morning.



We got hit too. About 16" of snow that came with heavy winds. The blizzard of '08 they are calling it around here. Ans we had 10 degrees Saturday night. We have not even started the car since Thursday evening.


----------



## jstuedle

Sorry I have not been around much in the last week. Did something to my back and been to the hospital several times in the last 10 days. That, and since they are calling me a diabetic, I've been to the Doc's several times for testing, training, and ll the stuff that goes along with a new diagnosis. Hope to be back in the groove soon.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Yeah only if you give up on it...
> 
> John how is the band shooting going?
> 
> 
> Where is Scott, he never posted the pictures of that huge wedding he did..
> 
> Battou what was the outcome of the rolls of film?
> 
> Dustin WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN PHOTOGRAPHY CLASS?!



The Nashville shoot was fun, and the following weekend they played close to home, and the pix were fair. They are posted on the pbase page. They play this weekend about 60 miles from home, it's going to be a long weekend. Hope the back feels better by then.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Sorry I have not been around much in the last week. Did something to my back and been to the hospital several times in the last 10 days. That, and since they are calling me a diabetic, I've been to the Doc's several times for testing, training, and ll the stuff that goes along with a new diagnosis. Hope to be back in the groove soon.


 

Wow that sounds familiar, my mom just injured her back and they found out that she has osteoperosis of the lower back, and my dad just got the diagnosis of being diabetic the other day too! Wow! You got my parents situation just on you, you poor guy..
The doc's told my dad that part of the reason they think he got diabetes is because his he isn't getting enough sleep, and that is starting to shut down his liver and insuline production.. That could possibly be your problem too.. Just a thought.
:hug:: I will keep you in my prayers..


----------



## monkeykoder

sleep would be nice.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Yeah only if you give up on it...
> 
> John how is the band shooting going?
> 
> 
> Where is Scott, he never posted the pictures of that huge wedding he did..
> 
> Battou what was the outcome of the rolls of film?
> 
> Dustin WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN PHOTOGRAPHY CLASS?!



I missed this post....lol, You have alredy seen a handful of them but I'll link them all just because along with a few from a fourth roll that went out later. 

Food stuffs issues

Signs

Droplets Not spactacular but....

The Dudley Hotel

Questioning the validity of this one 

A Mere Illusion

Fast as fast can be, you can't catch me An elusive subject :lmao:

Incarceration

The results of the shot taken edited into the first post

Another shot of the river







jstuedle said:


> We got hit too. About 16" of snow that came with heavy winds. The blizzard of '08 they are calling it around here. Ans we had 10 degrees Saturday night. We have not even started the car since Thursday evening.



We got roughly the same give or take an inch or two.


----------



## Big Bully

Nice job Battou, I commented on most of the.. I really like your illusion picture. Freakin amazing!


----------



## Battou

Yeah, those droplets are the ones I mentioned earlier in this thread, Lemme tell ya, a 50mm manual prime is not the best lens for that sort of thing  I did alright though.

The illusion one was one of the last ones from that set, I took it on my way home. I had another one that I wanted to get but I could not compose a sign out that destroyed the concept completely. What I was looking at on the one I ended up not taking was the illusion of an expansive mountain range reflecting in a lake, but the sign for the Seneca Nation Import/Export Athourity complex just behind the snow pile gave it away as a snow plow pile in a parking lot.


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh that sucks.. But the picture you did take, is fantastic!


----------



## monkeykoder

So what is up all.


----------



## Big Bully

DDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNN!!!
 You are online at the same time that I am!!


----------



## monkeykoder

And I have been for a while.


----------



## Big Bully

Well... HI! Long time no talk!


----------



## Big Bully

BTW I found out i am getting a 69% in math..


----------



## monkeykoder

That isn't too bad I think I'm headed to that range in my set theory class I really need to get to keeping up with my work this class is a little bit on the difficult side.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah I am having a hard time just remembering what I have learned. Granted this chapter is easier, but still ARGHHHHH.. It sucks.


----------



## monkeykoder

It is really easy to remember what I've learned the only problem is we're basically building mathematics from scratch so there is almost nothing we're allowed to use.


----------



## Battou

Blarg....WTH....I got my paycheck today, $769 and some change, I got handed seven, hundred dollar bills, a fifty, a ten, a five, four ones and some change.

Lazy bank tellers....now I am going to have to go break all these hundreds down into managable bills before I can do anything with them..:x


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah they usually asked when I used to get real paychecks.


----------



## Big Bully

LOL I love hundreds, I tend to not spend them so fast.. lol


----------



## Battou

Well, my paycheck comes in a screwed up manor as it is, not only is it once a month, but it's addressed to my employer...so she has to cash it, and she dose it at *her* earliest conveiniance so I am not always there to make sure they break things down into usable currency.....but then again they are usually good about that.

I hate hundreds, it's a smaller pile of bigger bills....it gives me a false sence of security and I end up blowing more money than I should. If I look into my wallet and all I have are a few twenties I start thinking "I gotta save that for food" I see a hundred I think "Hey I got the money, go for it"


----------



## Big Bully

That sucks, you only get paid once a month... Damn!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> That sucks, you only get paid once a month... Damn!



And I make a meager amount of money too.......


----------



## monkeykoder

I hate being paid once a month but at least I don't have to worry about my employer cashing my check for me.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah that would seriously make me worried there! Especially with a casino in town... I don't know about you, but I don't trust people with my money that much...


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> And I make a meager amount of money too.......




Umm.. New job time?!

How do you afford to live in NY on that salary?


----------



## monkeykoder

I bet he makes a ton more than me ...  I work about 3 hours a week.


----------



## Big Bully

LOL I alone would not be able to survive on that...


----------



## monkeykoder

Well it works until I graduate and can get a real job.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Yeah that would seriously make me worried there! Especially with a casino in town... I don't know about you, but I don't trust people with my money that much...



She works at the casino...She is not permitted to gamble there



Big Bully said:


> Umm.. New job time?!
> 
> How do you afford to live in NY on that salary?



No, I took this because there was nothing else to be had.

Very carefully....I don't have much in the way of bills so it's not that bad.



monkeykoder said:


> I bet he makes a ton more than me ...  I work about 3 hours a week.



I do a minimum of fifty hours a week, Sometimes it gets up close to eighty.


----------



## Big Bully

Dayum Battou!!


----------



## Big Bully

Well, when Scott finally gets in here to tell his story..
We are lucky to have our little Scotty with us today!! He was in a horrible accident, and is ok.. He really needs to get in here to tell the story.

Scott I am happy to still have you around!


----------



## Battou

I saw scott reading the thread the yesterday so I know he is around....

But any who, I posted one of the rare serious digital shots yesterday.

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1168462#post1168462


----------



## Big Bully

It looks good. And you are right, very serious for you!


----------



## Battou

Yeah My film won't be back till some time after noon on monday...provided it comes back on time that is. I wanted something to display as a hold over and this was a shot I have been wanting to do for a wile, so I figured what the hell and grapped the P-Shooter and went for it. I'm quite pleased with it.


----------



## Battou

New Tech challenge is up

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1169634#post1169634


----------



## Big Bully

I will have to play with that... And see if my camera will do it.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> _I will have to play with that..._ And see if my camera will do it.


 
:shock:

......


Ohhh my


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> I will have to play with that... And see if my camera will do it.



If you have atleast a modern digital point and shoot I would assume you should, Mine does and it's a cheapo.

almost all SLR/dSLR cameras are capable of it, Bulb is fairly common on them, as well as shutter speeds of over a second is standard.

some rangefinders have bulb settings.

Yeah this one is rather broad equipment wise


----------



## Big Bully

You dirty dirty boy.. lmao


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> You dirty dirty boy.. lmao



Yeah that's what she said........I mean um.......What was the question again


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm I am just going to have to figure it out..


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Yeah that's what she said........I mean um.......What was the question again


 



LMAO!!!! Thats funny!!

But I was talkin to Scott...

But you are a dirty boy too.. lol


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> LMAO!!!! Thats funny!!
> 
> But I was talkin to Scott...
> 
> But you are a dirty boy too.. lol



Hey I got thrown out on to the streets when I turned 18...it's only natural my mind should end up in the gutter


----------



## Big Bully

Haha... My mind is always in the gutter.. lol


----------



## ScottS

I send the night in the gutter on a regular basis!


And yea im a dirty dirty boy..... he he


----------



## ScottS

ScottS said:


> I send the night in the gutter on a regular basis!
> 
> 
> And yea im a dirty dirty boy..... he he


 
* Just want to clear this up, I dont pass out in the gutter, just spend the night there*


----------



## monkeykoder

Gutter boys...  Bleh my midterm critique is tomorrow in my photo class and I got the wrong color of mat board (or whatever you call it) so yeah it is a good thing it is pass/fail.


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh that sucks!

Hey did you guys see that I am the MOTW!!!?


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah one of my computers crashed just as I was trying to post in there.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah my comp wasn't working for a few... couldn't bring up TPF


----------



## Big Bully

Maaaaan I just got a notice from the county saying I have Jury duty again!!! For the whole stinking summer...


----------



## monkeykoder

That sucks.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah tell me about it. I apparently start may first and I don't end until aug 31!!
That means I could potentially miss Kev's birthday, my anniversary, Ryan (my oldest son)'s birthday, and my birthday because of damn jury duty. The last time I had to do it was when I was pregnant with Keagan, and I was supposed to be on bed rest, yeah that didn't even get me out of it!


----------



## monkeykoder

Interestingly enough I've never been asked to do jury duty.


----------



## monkeykoder

Damned wrong color mounting board I guess you're not allowed to use black mount board in my class.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh that sucks!! Will it take your grade down a ton?


----------



## Battou

Rawr


----------



## jstuedle

Battou said:


> Rawr



Frst time "I've been startled by a cold, lethargic, and minuscule herp. Had to check my BP, heath rate and everything. Whewwww, that was close.


----------



## Big Bully

HAHA That is funny!!!!

Hi John!


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> Frst time "I've been startled by a cold, lethargic, and minuscule herp. Had to check my BP, heath rate and everything. Whewwww, that was close.



lol, Next time I'll post a pic of Johnny Bravo doing perverted things.....That should be a little easier on ya.


----------



## Big Bully

HAHAHAHAHA!!! You are halarious!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!! You are halarious!




Heeeeeerrrrs Johnny

Don't worry, it's not nude, I post a link cuz I don't feel like retyping the description


----------



## jstuedle

Hi back at 'cha. Sorry I've not been around lately. Right ow, I can't sleep so I logged on. Cathy's new Schedule is taking it's toll on bot of us. Neither one of us are resting well. BTW, the old philanderer and chief was in town to campaign for his boss. It was raining cats and dogs, so I didn't walk the 8 or 9 blocks in the rain with my camera to listen to the lies. Just was not motivated to get all that cold and wet. Oh well, maybe next time..... or not.


----------



## Battou

Can't say I blame ya, I would not have either


----------



## Big Bully

lol Battou you crack yourself up don't you...


----------



## Big Bully

BTW John thanks for making it easy on me... lol

But I answered your questions 100% as best as I could.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Hi back at 'cha. Sorry I've not been around lately. Right ow, I can't sleep so I logged on. Cathy's new Schedule is taking it's toll on bot of us. Neither one of us are resting well. BTW, the old philanderer and chief was in town to campaign for his boss. It was raining cats and dogs, so I didn't walk the 8 or 9 blocks in the rain with my camera to listen to the lies. Just was not motivated to get all that cold and wet. Oh well, maybe next time..... or not.


 

Which one???


----------



## jstuedle

Mr. Hillary.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> lol Battou you crack yourself up don't you...



Not always, I just need something to do when I am not drawing porn


----------



## Big Bully

OOoh the great and wonderful.... NOT..
100
Although I am almost concidering voting for some democrat just so we can get fuel prices down.. When Mr. Hilary was president gas was at 86 cents a gallon... 
I almost bet that if we get a democrat in the office, we will see lower fuel prices...


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> OOoh the great and wonderful.... NOT..
> 100
> Although I am almost concidering voting for some democrat just so we can get fuel prices down.. When Mr. Hilary was president gas was at 86 cents a gallon...
> I almost bet that if we get a democrat in the office, we will see lower fuel prices...



We're getting into politics here......But I will admit Bill was good for the economy. That said I believe your wrong here as Hilary is representing the element of females in power. I find it unlikely the hubbies assistance and knowledge will be put to any use as it will in theroy discredit her in some sence. 

In other words it'll give the impression of Bill taking a third tearm Via back seat driving his wifes predency and we all know that is the last thing she wants.





Now back to mediocre jokes shal we....


----------



## jstuedle

.


----------



## Big Bully

.


----------



## Big Bully

.


----------



## monkeykoder

I still have a 2000 word essay to do...


----------



## Big Bully

Ohh fun for you, I have a 5 page paper to write, a math test to study for, my own math to do, and write a resume and a 500 word essay about my first truck, for a job.. *sigh*


----------



## monkeykoder

Ouch


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Ohh fun for you, I have a 5 page paper to write, a math test to study for, my own math to do, and write a resume and a 500 word essay about my first truck, for a job.. *sigh*


 
I have 2 classes tomorrow, neither am i doing anything in. Friday i have off, and im going to be taking pictures of a local band that night. Then, i will be going to my "hooray scotts still alive" party 

Then..... .Spring break. 

Im looking forward to the next week! YAY!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder

I have a whole week until spring break which means test time.


----------



## Big Bully

I'M ON SPRING BREAK NOW... YEA ME!!!


----------



## Battou

I have no spring break......infact spring break equals double shift days at work......


----------



## Battou

I just spent the last hour actually doing some ATI work for FAC....god I hate that.

Confermed and deleted three copyright violations, I still have to conferm five more from the same user


----------



## Big Bully

LOL I really don't either, it just means no school for me.


----------



## Arch

As you can see to avoid locking the thread, iv had to edit a few posts... no politics please....

As you where


----------



## Battou

Arch said:


> As you can see to avoid locking the thread, iv had to edit a few posts... no politics please....
> 
> As you where



Sorry about that XD, I prolly could have tried harder to change the subject huh.


----------



## monkeykoder

The whole idea of politics is evil let us not ever discuss it.


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm.. I guess.
I'm guessing it is a way for them to limit confrontation and disharmony.


----------



## Big Bully

How was class today MK?


----------



## Big Bully

Well I found out today that my true calling in life is  *NOT* to be a math teacher.. lmao


----------



## monkeykoder

well I don't know about my true callilng but I would deal with being a math teacher.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah I can't teach to save my life.. lol


We got a new big screen tv today!!! IT'S BIIIIIIIG!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

I can sometimes and I do enjoy it I'm just a bit on the social phobic side which kinda makes it hard to stand up in front of a huge room full of people.


----------



## monkeykoder

Darned brewing forum getting me into an online strategy game...


----------



## Big Bully

LOL, shame on you... You should be in a strategy game on here!


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I'm trying.


----------



## monkeykoder

http://www.travian.us/?uc=us1_44339 link to the online strategy game I'm playing.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> http://www.travian.us/?uc=us1_44339 link to the online strategy game I'm playing.


 
Ohhh man i looked at that link... looks fun. 

But its kind of like the sims, i started playing that game and became addicted. 

So i better stay away. :mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder

But I get 20 gold when you reach a population of 75...  Plus there is only so much time you can spend on that game at a time due to the fact that everything is real time.  I get annoyed because I can only play for about half an hour a day right now.


----------



## Big Bully

SCOTT!!!!! You're back!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> SCOTT!!!!! You're back!


 
HIIIII!!!! Yes i am back. Finally feeling about 95%

How is everyone!? 

( oh yea and im editing the rest of those wedding pictures as we speak. :mrgreen


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> But I get 20 gold when you reach a population of 75... Plus there is only so much time you can spend on that game at a time due to the fact that everything is real time. I get annoyed because I can only play for about half an hour a day right now.


 
eww real time... that would get frustrating!


----------



## Big Bully

Well you missed me being MOTW! That was fun. Except only one of the 4 of you wrote any questions on it...


----------



## Big Bully

Real time, does that mean that everything you do happens at that second? And if you miss any time on the game you missed a lot?


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Well you missed me being MOTW! That was fun. Except only one of the 4 of you wrote any questions on it...


 
Well I will have to look that thread up! Even though its probably to late to ask questions.... Ill just ask em' here


----------



## Big Bully

BTW HI DUSTIN!!!


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Well I will have to look that thread up! Even though its probably to late to ask questions.... Ill just ask em' here


 

I think you can still ask.. I doubt they locked the thread..


----------



## monkeykoder

Actually you would probably do really well at the game if you only played once a day for about half an hour.  I kinda like that and I'm kinda annoyed by it.  The real time aspect refers to you get resources at a certain rate per hour and your troops move at a certain rate per hour.  It is an online game designed to not suck up your life like WoW does.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Real time, does that mean that everything you do happens at that second? And if you miss any time on the game you missed a lot?


 
Yea pretty much. So a minute in the game is a minute in real life. In the sims, a minute in the game is like 2 seconds in real time.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> I think you can still ask.. I doubt they locked the thread..


 
Whoo!


----------



## monkeykoder

Still both of you should sign up for the game.


----------



## Big Bully

What is WoW? World of War? 
So is the game like Risk or Civilization?


----------



## Big Bully

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115785&highlight=MOTW


There ya go Scott.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> What is WoW? World of War?
> So is the game like Risk or Civilization?




A lot like Civilization only other people are moving at the same time you are.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115785&highlight=MOTW
> 
> 
> There ya go Scott.


 
Cool! Took me a while to read it. 

Nice truck.


----------



## Big Bully

I love that truck!!


----------



## Big Bully

I was never any good at Civ.. Now if it was CSI.. I am the master!


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I could give you pointers   I'm really just looking for that 20 gold bonus when your population reaches 75...


----------



## Big Bully

How many do you have now?


----------



## ScottS

MEG HERE IT IS!!!!!!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1180599#post1180599


----------



## monkeykoder

So have either one of you joined yet?


----------



## Big Bully

I haven't had the time yet... But I will.. I am studying for my math test tomorrow...
Man all I do now a days is math!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah math does take some time till you get used to it.


----------



## Big Bully

How is your class going? Mine is ruining my brain.. I would rather be out taking pictures.


----------



## monkeykoder

My class is hurting my brain so good.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow if that is what determines if a class is going good than mine is going great.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Well it depends on how much math you've taken it does get to the point where it feels like getting hit in the brain with a 2x4 and then past that it feels like well we won't get into that for the sake of not getting kicked off the forum...


----------



## ScottS

Wow, and I thought my math class was bad....


----------



## monkeykoder

Bad???  There are certain ways to involve whips and chains in your life to make it more enjoyable kinda in the same way math is so enjoyable.


----------



## monkeykoder

So what is up everybody.


----------



## ScottS

Nothing really. Just doing some late night editing on the shoots i did this week. 

Oh yea i got a new lens too. Sigma 24-70 2.8 WHOO!


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> Bad??? There are certain ways to involve whips and chains in your life to make it more enjoyable kinda in the same way math is so enjoyable.


 
Well, thats fun...:er:
math is not a fun torture for me...


----------



## Battou

I was being a real prick earlier......cuz I am sick along with some other crap


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> I was being a real prick earlier......cuz I am sick along with some other crap


 
We all have thoes days.... 

Guys have PMS too... 


















:lmao:


----------



## Battou

Here is a little sample of a rejection I sent out a little wile ago




			
				Battou said:
			
		

> Please use blank, non-lined paper (such as a sketchbook) for drawing, or take time to erase the lines from your image.  If you would like assistance with line removal, please use our forums to ask for help.
> 
> Additionally, when using a digital camera to get your imagery onto the computer for online display make sure the camera focuses on the image you wish to display and turn off the flash.


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> Here is a little sample of a rejection I sent out a little wile ago


 
Ehhh... That's not too bad really... just the truth ( I assume )


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> Ehhh... That's not too bad really... just the truth ( I assume )



Yeah, that ain't all of it, I've had four hours to calm down before I sent that.

I started with a short public outburst about no one else doin jack squat.

Then I sent an IM to the boss about replacing the lazy staff.

I feel considerably better though....I just may get my wish.


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> Yeah, that ain't all of it, I've had four hours to calm down before I sent that.
> 
> *I started with a short public outburst about no one else doin jack squat.*
> 
> Then I sent an IM to the boss about replacing the lazy staff.
> 
> I feel considerably better though....I just may get my wish.


 
I had one of thoes today too!!!
Hate people who choose not to do their work, but you have to pick up the slack.


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> I had one of thoes today too!!!
> Hate people who choose not to do their work, but you have to pick up the slack.



I spent my weekend glued to a chair coughing up flem wads the size of a silver dollar, knowing my first two days back to work where going to be doubles, as you can guess I was not in the mood to find just short of three hundred pictures waiting approval and a couple different people crying about their pictures not being up.


----------



## Battou

and I seem to have developed a zit


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> and I seem to have developed a zit


 
Bummer :thumbdown:

What do you do?


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> Bummer :thumbdown:
> 
> What do you do?



Well, at my age.... I just pick it......one more little scar won't hurt.


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> Well, at my age.... I just pick it......one more little scar won't hurt.


 
Haha I meant your job.


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> Haha I meant your job.



Oh :lmao:

Witch one, I got two that I do simultaniously, one paid and the other unpaid to occupy time paid to do nothing.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow Battou you have a lot going there...

Well I think I completely bombed my math test, but I won't know for sure until Monday. 
I found in a drawer two rolls of film that I hadn't had developed. I have no idea when I took them or what is on them.. So this should be exciting when I get them back.
I am moving boxes of stuff around today. And taking pictures for A day in a life assignment thing. 
And dealing with the cold, I think it snowed again last night.


----------



## jstuedle

Sorry I've been MIA lately, got some medical things going on so I'm basically I've been a lazy turd lately. Glad to see the thread is alive and well. 

I have a shoot tonight so I don't know how long I'll be on, I just caught up on several days of welcomes in the newbie forum. 
Basically, just jumped in to say "HI" and see who still is hang'in in here.

Later, John.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Wow Battou you have a lot going there...
> 
> Well I think I completely bombed my math test, but I won't know for sure until Monday.
> I found in a drawer two rolls of film that I hadn't had developed. I have no idea when I took them or what is on them.. So this should be exciting when I get them back.
> I am moving boxes of stuff around today. And taking pictures for A day in a life assignment thing.
> And dealing with the cold, I think it snowed again last night.



Yeah, and after that was all said and done, I ended up having Five Copy Vios to deal with, I got to really vent :lmao:


Well, I know it snowed again here....I had to walk in it


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> Oh :lmao:
> 
> Witch one, I got two that I do simultaniously, one paid and the other unpaid to occupy time paid to do nothing.


 
What are both then? 



Big Bully said:


> Wow Battou you have a lot going there...
> 
> Well I think I completely bombed my math test, but I won't know for sure until Monday.
> I found in a drawer two rolls of film that I hadn't had developed. I have no idea when I took them or what is on them.. So this should be exciting when I get them back.
> I am moving boxes of stuff around today. And taking pictures for A day in a life assignment thing.
> And dealing with the cold, I think it snowed again last night.


 
I hope you did good on your test. I love finding old rolls of film. I remember my favorite was one time i found a smashed up disposable camera in a park. I took the roll to get developed, ( only half the pics came out ) but they were of a creepy old house. 



jstuedle said:


> Sorry I've been MIA lately, got some medical things going on so I'm basically I've been a lazy turd lately. Glad to see the thread is alive and well.
> 
> I have a shoot tonight so I don't know how long I'll be on, I just caught up on several days of welcomes in the newbie forum.
> Basically, just jumped in to say "HI" and see who still is hang'in in here.
> 
> Later, John.


Hi John! Good to hear from you.


----------



## Battou

As far as paying job...I'm a Child Care Provider....in otherwords I'm a full time+ on the books babysitter. Thank god it's actually fairly easy, however I spend a large amount of time doing operating maintainance on the two websites wile they sleep. 

As far as actual work....Approval panel, Abuse team and Category manager on FAC and complete Administrator to PL.

Here is a quick outline

Confermed Copyright Violations
must be deleted
must be logged
username
Link to violating image
link to original image


Suspected Copyright Violations
Images must be reviewed and/or tested
if found not to be a violation
leave it be

if found to be a violation

must be deleted
must be logged
username
Link to violating image
link to original image



Images awaiting approval/rejection
view image check for complyance to ploicy
dimentions
content
authentisity
discriptions
paper quality
no lined paper
no excessivily damaged paper


approve
reject (must provide reason for rejection)
must log repete violations
must log major violations
Copyvio (see above)




That applies to both sites equally. PL had a few more responcabilities but....

I don't have many mod responsabilities on FAC's forum, All I have to moderate are what we call the sandbox (Introduce Yourself, Show & Tell and Testing Area), one staff forums, and the Artist Abuse Assistance Forum (General Population theft report forum). However I am currently the only mod or higher over on PL, So I moderate it all....it's quiet for now but


I think I got it all, or atleast enough of it any who


----------



## Big Bully

Wow that is quite the job there Battou.
John I hope all is well with you.
Scott, I will let you know how I did, but I know I bombed it!


----------



## ScottS

Wow! That is quite a job. 

Oh yea meg, nice new avatar.


----------



## leaving0hio

Wow - I can't believe this thread is still chugging along.  85 pages!  Anyways, I just thought I'd stop in and say hi since I've been absent for so long.


----------



## ScottS

HEY!!!! Hows it going?

I think i said once, and you may have been there, that 

_*THIS THREAD WILL NEVER DIE!!!!*_

_muahahahahahaha:greenpbl:_



Much to the dismay of the mod team...:er:


----------



## Battou

leaving0hio said:


> Wow - I can't believe this thread is still chugging along.  85 pages!  Anyways, I just thought I'd stop in and say hi since I've been absent for so long.



Lol, you are a little behind according to my counter


----------



## ScottS

With the original config its 85 pages....

Thats what i got too. 

Hows it going Battou?


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> With the original config its 85 pages....
> 
> Thats what i got too.
> 
> Hows it going Battou?



Smooth as silk, I was doing some advanced training of our new SH, and with in an hour she confirmed two Copy vios for me. 

Things are lookin good.


----------



## Battou

Yeah, I opted to use the 20 per page layout, this is useful for the themes and challenges

Speaking of that oops


----------



## leaving0hio

That makes sense - but yeah, I just haven't been on here in a while.  School is consuming the time that work doesn't.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I haven't posted in here for a while so  I thought I would.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Well I haven't posted in here for a while so  I thought I would.



You havent posted on PL in a wile either.....but then again not many have.



I'm obviously missing something over there, I'm just not getting any User conversion to speak of. Any Ideas? Anyone?


----------



## Big Bully

Hi everyone!!

Well I got my test grade back, aaaand I got a 67%, but somehow I managed to pull my semester average up to a 70%. It's passing but it still doesn't make me happy.

Sooo, whats new? How is school? How are you feeling Scott?
How are you doing Dustin?
Hi Battou!


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm on spring break so I'm having a good time working on junk.


----------



## Big Bully

Are you at least having good weather for your spring break?


----------



## monkeykoder

This is California lady it is nice and sunny out but out here even the rain is good weather.


----------



## jstuedle

The weather is OK here. One of the few sunny and clear days we've had in weeks, but it's only about 50 degrees. Still waiting for a nice warm, clear day to clean up the winter mess in the yard.


----------



## Big Bully

It is 52 today and really nice outside. We went out and bought BBQ stuff, Kev is dying to get outside and BBQ.

Oh I got one of my rolls of film back, and it was from 3 years ago! lol
Still waiting for the second roll.


----------



## MarcusM

Just saw the thread topic and read a few pages, but without reading all 85 pages, thought I'd just jump in.

I am such a photoholic...I seriously daydream about my new camera (whichever it may be - either the 40D, 5D, or the 5D's replacement, whenever that comes out) and how I can go about getting it sooner.

I need to finish paying off the credit card first, then we have to get a bedroom set that my wife has been wanting forever...AND a dining room set! I'm cutting her off at the BR set though - I gotta put my foot down somewhere. I'm paying off the CC, then getting the BR set, then getting the new camera...

I'm so tempted just to put it on the CC...I could so easily...

Must...resist!!!!


----------



## Big Bully

MarcusM said:


> Just saw the thread topic and read a few pages, but without reading all 85 pages, thought I'd just jump in.
> 
> I am such a photoholic...I seriously daydream about my new camera (whichever it may be - either the 40D, 5D, or the 5D's replacement, whenever that comes out) and how I can go about getting it sooner.
> 
> I need to finish paying off the credit card first, then we have to get a bedroom set that my wife has been wanting forever...AND a dining room set! I'm cutting her off at the BR set though - I gotta put my foot down somewhere. I'm paying off the CC, then getting the BR set, then getting the new camera...
> 
> I'm so tempted just to put it on the CC...I could so easily...
> 
> Must...resist!!!!


 

Oh we have a new victim of the photoholicism disease! Welcome oh fellow photoholic. We are happy to be able to assist you in anyway...to spend your money faster! :lmao:


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Oh we have a new victim of the photoholicism disease! Welcome oh fellow photoholic. We are happy to be able to assist you in anyway...to spend your money faster! :lmao:




Oh yes, gled to help someone spend their money faster....

I suggest 

Porn - Always useful when you need to get close.

roids - just so much fun to be had


----------



## monkeykoder

Hello all not much going on here just trying to blow through as much b&w film as I can.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Hello all not much going on here just trying to blow through as much b&w film as I can.



You don't blow threw it silly, you put it in the camera. It works better that way :lmao:


----------



## Battou

I almost forgot, I actually got out and took some real pictures yesterday, I'll be sending them out here in a little wile.


I think, I got some great Mercy Flight shots.


----------



## Battou

RyMo said:


> Good morning fellow photoholics!



Lol, sadly my day is comming to a close....:lmao: Good night fellow photoholics.


----------



## Big Bully

Hello boys, still waiting on my b&w film to get back, I am soo curious to actually figure out what is on it.

School is almost done for the semester also.. Just 5 more weeks.. I CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Hello boys, *still waiting on my b&w film to get back,* I am soo curious to actually figure out what is on it.
> 
> School is almost done for the semester also.. Just 5 more weeks.. I CAN DO IT!!!


 

Ohhh boy! I just went in today and developed my B&W that i took when i was downtown last.  I used a made for digital lens on my camera 18mm and got a cool fish eye effect. Whoo! Cant wait to make some prints!


----------



## Big Bully

Oh cool! 
How are you feeling Scott?! 
How is school going?


----------



## ScottS

Yea! 
Im doing good. Had a bout with food poisoning  earlier this week, but im better now! School is boring now that i dont have a photo class. Its all math, math, some psychology, and then some journalism. But I consider myself lucky because i still have access to the schools lab anytime i want. 

How are things with you? Family doing good I hope?


----------



## Big Bully

Things are doing good. Kev is done with his graveyard 60 hours a week job, so we are both looking for jobs. But it is really good to have him home! The boys are growing fast.


----------



## monkeykoder

Se la Vie


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Things are doing good. Kev is done with his graveyard 60 hours a week job, so we are both looking for jobs. But it is really good to have him home! The boys are growing fast.


 
That's good. I am currently looking for a new job as well. The kind people at Target have cut every ones hours, and I'm only getting about 9 a week... I cannot pay for my gas to get to school on 9 hours a week... 

So I though i would look arround and try to find a photographer that might need an assistant for the summer... But after looking arround and talking to some, I think my time would be better spent promoting myself, and being my own photographer for the summer. 



Oh and Se La Vie? ( sounds familiar but refresh my memory. )


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm pretty sure it is french for such is life.


----------



## Big Bully

Yes it is.. Life, ya gotta love it..

And these fuel prices, don't get me started.. lol


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Yes it is.. Life, ya gotta love it..
> 
> And these fuel prices, don't get me started.. lol


 
Yea just getting started for you probably costs about 4 bucks!!!:lmao:

I couldn't help it. :er:


----------



## monkeykoder

Get a bike?


----------



## Big Bully

LOL, Hey it isn't that bad yet.. lol

I am on my way to finally pick up my second roll of film!!! I can't wait to see what was on it!


----------



## monkeykoder

It is always nice to see what kind of pictures you take.


----------



## monkeykoder

bump


----------



## ScottS

HELLO!

I was beginning to think I would never see this thread again!


----------



## monkeykoder

Well it just needed a good bumping...  I really do love working in the darkroom.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh good you do like the darkroom. Fantastic!

Oh I finally got my black and white photos back, they were from about 2 1/2 years ago. But they forgot to send me the cd with it, so I have to take them back to get the cd made.. GRUNT!


But hey the world is full of stupid people.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> But hey the world is full of stupid people.


 
Oh my, yes it is! 

How did your pictures turn out?


----------



## ScottS

AHhhhCHoo!


----------



## ScottS

RyMo said:


> Bless you Sir
> 
> *hands you a tissue*


 
*takes tissue*
Thank you kind Sir!


----------



## ScottS

RyMo said:


> Most welcome mate.
> 
> ...want some windex to clean up the monitor???


 
 
Nah, ill just wait till it dries out and scrape it off with a credit card. 

It will probably happen again anyways. I'm looking at lens reviews, and every time I see something by Canon, I sneeze. ( I'm allergic to the white ones. ) :mrgreen:

It's to bad really.


----------



## Big Bully

Most of them turned out ok. I have some great baseball photos.. I will try to scan them later today and post them.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Most of them turned out ok. I have some great baseball photos.. I will try to scan them later today and post them.


 
Sweet!


----------



## Big Bully

Oh SCOTT!!! You are hilarious!!!!


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Oh SCOTT!!! You are hilarious!!!!


 
:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

So have you gone out and taken some pics lately?


----------



## ScottS

I went downtown for a HDR project the other day. Let me see if I can upload some of the pics I took. 

Oh yea and I'm assisting in another wedding! Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Big Bully

Alright!! That should be fun! Is it another big money wedding?


----------



## Battou

I have not taken many, I have been at work, last week and this comming week I have to work double shifts all week. I just got done saving some picturs from last week, I somehow screwed them all up bad.

I did take a few dozen last night and this morning with my P-shooter, Those'll be posted as soon as they are up on PB and PL.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Alright!! That should be fun! Is it another big money wedding?


 
No, not a big money wedding, but it is going to be fun! I cant wait!


----------



## Battou

Set one of todays pictures

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119139


I still have a bunch to go lol

*EDIT*

Set 2, These are the ones that went bad

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119141

I still have a bunch to go lol


*EDIT2*

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119144

That's all for now I think


----------



## monkeykoder

I can't wait to take some pictures again.


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> Set one of todays pictures
> 
> http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119139
> 
> 
> I still have a bunch to go lol
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Set 2, These are the ones that went bad
> 
> http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119141
> 
> I still have a bunch to go lol
> 
> 
> *EDIT2*
> 
> http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119144
> 
> That's all for now I think


Sweet pictures! Do you paint the all yourself as well?


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> I can't wait to take some pictures again.


 
Wait... did you get clean?

:greenpbllanning a relapse?


----------



## monkeykoder

Hells yes I need a relapse


----------



## ScottS

Well, we welcome those here! Quick grab your camera!


----------



## Battou

ScottS said:


> Sweet pictures! Do you paint the all yourself as well?




?????


----------



## ScottS

Battou said:


> ?????


 
Hehe... I mean the cars!


----------



## Battou

Yeah I painted the model my self


----------



## ScottS

Sweet! You did a damn good job!


----------



## Battou

Lol I forgot to edit this one in yesterday

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119148


----------



## Big Bully

> monkeykoderHells yes I need a relapse


 
Hurry quick someone send him some film and developer!! *STAT!!! *He is headed for a relapse, we need to make it a good one boys!


----------



## Big Bully

Well I took some pictures the other day. 











What do you think?


----------



## Big Bully

Here are the photos that I found on one of the rolls of film that I developed. Take a look.
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1205254#post1205254


----------



## monkeykoder

Excellent picutures.


----------



## Battou

I got my second set of Mercy flight pics back today, sadly I am not going to have the time to scan then untill later this week.


God I hate spring break.


----------



## monkeykoder

Spring break what is that?


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Spring break what is that?



The kids I provide care for have no school....I work from 11:00 PM to 2:00 PM the following day, every day, five days a week.


----------



## Big Bully

Ouch!! Talk about massive overtime!! That is a nasty 15hour shift!


----------



## Battou

Yeah it can fun....

Thank god I don't have kids of my own yet, I don't think I could handle some one elses for a living and then go home and handle my own.



Here are my newest pictures, I forced myself to get these scanned before bed today.
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119557

There are more Here


----------



## Big Bully

Nice shots. 

Yeah kids can be difficult, and it is an over full time job.


----------



## jstuedle

Just thought I'd jump in here and say "HI". Been busy and not much time for computer, but still thinking of you all. 
Later, John.


----------



## ScottS

Hey there John! Been wondering where you went. 

Good to hear from you.


----------



## Big Bully

Great to hear from you John. Happy to hear that you are alive and well. I was getting alittle worried.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Nice shots.
> 
> Yeah kids can be difficult, and it is an over full time job.



Yeah but raising kids it a whole diffrent monster when you do it for a full time job. My sister did it for years, providing child care and raising her own. It drove here nuts, she had to get out of child care providing entirely. Now, all she does is ***** about all the crap at her current job...but she is a lot happier, her doughter is a little dissapointed because the other kids are not comming over like they used to, but she'll get used to it.



jstuedle said:


> Just thought I'd jump in here and say "HI". Been busy and not much time for computer, but still thinking of you all.
> Later, John.



It's been a wile, nice to know you are still around.


----------



## Big Bully

I can imagine! I go nuts with my two, and when I watch kids for my friends or sister.. AHHHHH!! I will pass on the full time childcare thing.. I would go nuts! Even more nuts than I already am. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm not sure I could handle 2 the one I have would be enough if I had him full time.


----------



## Big Bully

Hey when you have two, they tend to occupy each other and tend to be really comical, which creates awesome kodak moments. lmao


----------



## ScottS

RyMo said:


> Hey dude. How's the car insurance thingy going?
> 
> Did you get a new car?


 
We are still fighting with her insurance company. The police officer is trying to get ahold of her to take her statement for a cold report. Until that point, we cant go any further. But i have a nice piece of paper from the Colorado drivers handbook that states that i had the right of way, and that she should of stopped. Plus, i took a screenshot of google earth's view of the parking lot, and put little rectangles to represent our cars. That way they have a visual of what happened, not just our descriptions. 

The car is totalled, so I am in the process of looking for a new one.


----------



## monkeykoder

ScottS said:


> We are still fighting with her insurance company. The police officer is trying to get ahold of her to take her statement for a cold report. Until that point, we cant go any further. But i have a nice piece of paper from the Colorado drivers handbook that states that i had the right of way, and that she should of stopped. Plus, i took a screenshot of google earth's view of the parking lot, and put little rectangles to represent our cars. That way they have a visual of what happened, not just our descriptions.
> 
> The car is totalled, so I am in the process of looking for a new one.




Getting a new car always sucks.


----------



## Big Bully

Man I like buying a new car. 

But dealing with insurance companies suck!
How are you feeling Scott?


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Man I like buying a new car.
> 
> But dealing with insurance companies suck!
> How are you feeling Scott?


 
I would love to buy a _new_ car! Buy buying a used one sucks! I hate the feeling that I dont know how that person drove it. 

This whole issue is way to stressful.  But im doing ok. I just can't wait for this to be over!

How are you this week?


----------



## ScottS

Im looking at a few different ones. 
A 1998 Volvo S70. 
A 2001 Saturn SC1. 
I have also been looking at some of the toyota's for sale locally. 

Right now, I really have no idea which way to go!


----------



## ScottS

RyMo said:


> I'd go Toyota/Saturn/Volvo. IN that order. Volvo's are great rides, but the service is gonna kick your ass.


 
Yea that's what I have been told. I kind of like the idea of a nice little 4 cylinder Saturn. Great gas mileage!


----------



## ScottS

RyMo said:


> No kidding, especially with the price of gas!
> 
> What's the price of gas where you are?


 
We are up to about 3.50 USD a gallon.  Your area?

I still remember my parents complaining about $1.25!


----------



## ScottS

RyMo said:


> Ouch!
> 
> $1.21 p/litre Canadian
> 
> ...how many litres in a gallon?


 
Ha i had to google it. 

And google says... *1 US gallon = 3.78541178 liters*

I really wish the US would get with the rest of the world and use metric...


----------



## Antithesis

Jesus, this thread is still alive!?!? I need to check OT more often. Oh, and gas is $3.89 a gallon for premium here (turbos = expensive fuel).


----------



## Big Bully

ScottS said:


> Yea that's what I have been told. I kind of like the idea of a nice little 4 cylinder Saturn. Great gas mileage!


 

If you want gas mileage I would go for a honda civic, or a Jetta. My inlaws have a civic and they get about 35-40 mpg.


ScottS said:


> Ha i had to google it.
> 
> And google says... *1 US gallon = 3.78541178 liters*
> 
> I really wish the US would get with the rest of the world and use metric...


 
I don't, metric pisses me off!


----------



## Big Bully

Oh and I am paying $4.19 for diesel and gas is $3.35 I think.


Oh and my dear Scotty, I am seriously stressed out with my math class... I am soo not doing well, and it is putting me in a bad mood.


----------



## monkeykoder

Lucky bastards searching all day I found crap gas at 3.79/gallon as for using metric it sure as hell makes a lot more sense than the english system.  How many people here truly know the conversion from barrels to gallons of the top of their heads?  And howabout the hogshead (yes it is an actual unit of measurement)(of course the furlongfathomsluggigahert/fortnight could also be considered a unit of measurement...)


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Lucky bastards searching all day I found crap gas at 3.79/gallon as for using metric it sure as hell makes a lot more sense than the english system. How many people here truly know the conversion from barrels to gallons of the top of their heads? And howabout the hogshead (yes it is an actual unit of measurement)(of course the furlongfathomsluggigahert/fortnight could also be considered a unit of measurement...)


 

Yeah I will pass. If we were going to use the metric system they would have already put it in place by now. They have been "talking" about it since I was in grade school. Not gonna happen. Besides we are too used to the english system and we are making it work.


----------



## monkeykoder

Science uses the metric system exclusively it is only the layman that hasn't caught up with the times.


----------



## ScottS

Big Bully said:


> Oh and my dear Scotty, I am seriously stressed out with my math class... I am soo not doing well, and it is putting me in a bad mood.


 
Im failing math... 
Insurance compaies make me want to puch cute little babies.
I realize now that im going to have to spend my life savings ($7000) to either fix my car, or buy some new piece of ****.

I spent about half of my day looking for a car that was under $6500. None of the dealerships have anything that low, and we went to 6 dealerships. 

I actually considered selling all my camera equipment today. 

Not to mention im under huge amounts of stress... .
:angry1:

AHHHHHHHHHH!:madmad:



:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## monkeykoder

It is times like these that you need a really nice hot cup of tea.


----------



## ScottS

monkeykoder said:


> It is times like these that you need a really nice hot cup of tea.


 
Hehe too late, I'm already down 3 beers. 

Im feeling a bit better now.... At least, not so stressed. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder

Aren't you underage???  When I was underage we only drank cheap vodka.  Don't disrespect beer by drinking bud/miller/coors unless there are very extreme circumstances.


----------



## ScottS

I am.....not..... SHHHH.

But no, my brother brews his own, and he just came by and dropped some off for me.


----------



## monkeykoder

Okay homebrew == good what kind did he brew?


----------



## ScottS

You know im not sure what this is. He was on his way to work and dropped it off really fast. All I can say is that it is dark. 

Whatever it is, its good.


----------



## monkeykoder

dry? sweet? Is it jet black or more brownish?


----------



## ScottS

Brownish, and sweet.


----------



## monkeykoder

So a brown ale or a porter.  Guess would be brown ale.


----------



## Big Bully

Hi guys, Sorry for my absence lately. I have been studying for my math class, which I am going to have to retake, and I take my final today. Soo... Yeah. But I am still alive, barely. 

I took some awesome pictures the other day.. I will post them soon.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Hi guys, Sorry for my absence lately. I have been studying for my math class, which I am going to have to retake, and I take my final today. Soo... Yeah. But I am still alive, barely.
> 
> I took some awesome pictures the other day.. I will post them soon.



Sweet, can't wait to see them

Here are mine

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121635

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121629

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121642

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121640

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121630

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121633


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Hi guys, Sorry for my absence lately. I have been studying for my math class, which I am going to have to retake, and I take my final today. Soo... Yeah. But I am still alive, barely.
> 
> I took some awesome pictures the other day.. I will post them soon.



Interestingly enough I've been doing poorly in one of my math classes though my teacher did say no matter what I would pass because I'm one of the more knowledgeable about the subject matter in the class.  As a sidenote I've actually proven that the complex numbers are an extension field of the real numbers.


----------



## Battou

More new ones from me

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122554

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122555

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1236144#post1236144

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122558

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122571

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122575


and a reposting of some old ones

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122546


----------



## monkeykoder

Yey final portfolio is finally in for my photography class I can finally do photography for fun again!!!!


----------



## jstuedle

WOW! I take a little time off and the thread goes to heck in a hand basket! Two whole weeks and no posts. It seems a fella can't depend on you guys to keep up your end of the bargain. Geez! Don't know what we are going to do with you guys. Pack your lunch and send you to school, and what do you do? Eat the teacher.


----------



## Overread

...I think there is a purpose here - hidden in 87 pages of posts - anyone like to enlighten me -- I am not reading 87 pages 
(my mind just can't take that much)


----------



## Big Bully

Well the purpose of the thread is... That there is such a thing as a photo addict. And we are here to help, discuss.. and brag.

John.. So sorry there to drop the ball. How are you feeling?


----------



## thinkricky

*Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Scott!!!!!!

*Did anyone already post that? I'm not about to check all 200+ pages I have.


----------



## Overread

ahh I see well then

*stands up from his chair and greets the collected addicts*
"Hi, my name is Overread and I am a photoholic. I only started recently, but it was a quick slide into addiction for me - I am now deep in with no cash to spare as I have started on the hard stuff - the L glass addiction."


----------



## Big Bully

Oh my friend... we are here for you. 
The first step is admitting you have a problem. The second is to attempt to put down the camera!
The second step I am having trouble with.. I took pictures just the other day. It was wonderful, the feeling of the camera body in my hands.. WOW!


----------



## Overread

For my putting it down is not too hard - its keeping it down 
But I am getting less shooty with it -- mostly as I feel I have hit a skill limit and am hungering after better lenses!


----------



## jstuedle

Hey B.B. I'm doing OK. Been busy but don't have the drive I think I should. Glad to see a little response to the thread. I need to be a little more active on the forum, but time just is not on my side these days. ( there is a song there I believe) And yea, keeping the camera down has it's issues. Can't get passed step #2 and still make a little money. Hey, who really needs to get passed step 2 anyway. 

See ya all later, John.


----------



## leaving0hio

Wow.. I've missed quite a bit.  

How is everyone doing?


----------



## thinkricky

Overread,

Sometimes it helps to throw the camera down with aggression. See how that makes you feel.


----------



## ScottS

I have to admit, i never thought i would see this thread again!

Nice to hear from you John!



> Sometimes it helps to throw the camera down with aggression. See how that makes you feel.


Did you cry right after you did that when you realized what you had done?


----------



## ScottS

thinkricky said:


> *Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Scott!!!!!!*
> 
> Did anyone already post that? I'm not about to check all 200+ pages I have.


 
Well HIIIIIIIIIIIIIII there!:mrgreen:


----------



## Overread

thinkricky said:


> Overread,
> 
> Sometimes it helps to throw the camera down with aggression. See how that makes you feel.


 
but its my friend - it talks to me!
its the only one that understands me. I can't harm it!!


----------



## leaving0hio

Overread said:


> For my putting it down is not too hard - its keeping it down
> But I am getting less shooty with it -- mostly as I feel I have hit a skill limit and am hungering after better lenses!



I almost forgot to welcome you to the upgrade treadmill. 

In any case, throwing it aggressively down just won't do - I believe someone around here offers a 12 step program to ween you, just make sure your 13th step isn't B&H.


----------



## Big Bully

Hi Scott!! Yeah I was having a hard time finding this thread again too.

John, I know what you mean about being busy. So far this summer we have baseball and tee-ball games and practices 5 days a week, and then on Saturdays we go truck pullin. This past weekend we had 3 baseball games and a truck pull all in the Friday night-Saturday night time frame. And had to travel to get to the truck pull. *phew* glad that weekend is over. 

My question to everyone is, that if you have a good camera (which I hope to get soon) Why on earth would you want to put it down?!


----------



## Big Bully

Kevin took this photo only because I am on first base playing coach. The little boy sliding home is my oldest Ryan!


----------



## Big Bully

Here are the latest of my photo activities. What do you think?
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1262486#post1262486


----------



## Big Bully

Hey where is everyone?

I swear we have to keep this thread alive even if it kills me. 
Sorry I haven't been around lately, I had a wonderful welding accident.. well actually it was more of a welding stupidity, so I have been trying to get my face back to normal. We have been having 3 baseball practices a week and 3 games a week and on top of it truck pulling season is starting. Woohooo! 
Oh and I am working installing sprinkler systems and seriously working out my ab's and arms.! School for me is over and has been over since the middle of May, until sometime in August. Oh and ontop of everything I have jury duty all summer long, that I have to call in once or sometimes twice a week. So it has been fun.

What is everyone up to? Where is everyone?


----------



## Overread

busy little bee that you are! that is a lot to fit in - espcially with Jury service appearing whenever you least want it to and demanding your attention (and attendence)


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah tell me about it! But then again I knew I was going to be busy this summer, granted the jury duty was unexpected.. But what can you do?!


----------



## Overread

claim instanity?
its possible you could get away with it - though getting away without the men in white coats taking you away might be a little trickier


----------



## Big Bully

Hahahaha, I don't know if I could get by with the insanity plea.. Hahaha.. Maybe I should dye my hair more blonde and then claim blonde.. That might work.. Right?!


----------



## maytay20

The_Caper said:


> OMG!! Where did I put my camera's. 'convulsions', 'vomiting', 'dilearea'
> 
> Ahhh, there they are, disaster has been averted. No no I am not at all addicted to photography, just my camera's.


I once had to go to the ER because my hand got slammed in a door and took my camera with me.  LOL  What do you mean I should have left the home.  Sometimes I just need to touch it to make sure it is ok.  :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

maytay20 said:


> I once had to go to the ER because my hand got slammed in a door and took my camera with me. LOL What do you mean I should have left the home. Sometimes I just need to touch it to make sure it is ok. :lmao:


 

I know the feeling.. I am glued (yes it happend once! :blushing to my camera during the summer! It is a disease... I need help... No I don't.. Wait.. Maybe... Naaah!! :lmao:


----------



## maytay20

Big Bully said:


> I know the feeling.. I am glued (yes it happend once! :blushing to my camera during the summer! It is a disease... I need help... No I don't.. Wait.. Maybe... Naaah!! :lmao:


Only Summer??? I seem to have this problem year round. :blushing:


----------



## Big Bully

No, summer is just when I am at my worst. I shoot all year round, granted it would be worse if I lived in a warmer climate. But heck I know I have a serious problem in the summer. I even dream about photography, and reach for my camera in my sleep....


Is that bad?! hahaha


----------



## monkeykoder

Wow I thought this died after last time I posted in it.


----------



## Big Bully

It did because you didn't write me back!! Whats the deal bud!?

How is your summer?


----------



## Battou

Hey....you know what just dawned on me.....


----------



## jstuedle

I'll bite, What?


----------



## Battou

I have nothing but a horrible woodchuck picure to show for my last two weeks of shooting....


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> It did because you didn't write me back!! Whats the deal bud!?
> 
> How is your summer?



I was pretty damned sure it was dead before that.  But I think we should keep zombie thread going if we can.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I was pretty damned sure it was dead before that.  But I think we should keep zombie thread going if we can.



I drop in when I am busy and see if it's still kick'in. Guess it is.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah only because a few of us slackers are still willing to write in the thread.

*



 
I have been cracking myself up for two days with this song.. hahahaha
*


----------



## monkeykoder

Still working on finding the next woman to kiss.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Still working on finding the next woman to kiss.


 

WOW Me too!!!  :lmao:

Sooo Kidding!

I am going to go to a boat race this weekend and 2 baseball championships. I will photograph them because, lets face it, thats what I do.. hahahaha


----------



## monkeykoder

Darned women are too hard to read.


----------



## Big Bully

How come? What is going on and maybe I or we can help you out. 

We aren't that hard to read once you understand the language.


----------



## monkeykoder

It is just me not being confident enough at the right time.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> It is just me not being confident enough at the right time.



Get enzyte for natural confidence enhancement


----------



## monkeykoder

Sorry my confidence in that is plenty...


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Get enzyte for natural confidence enhancement


 

HAHAHA You could be Smilin Bob! 


Besides math, where is your comfort zone?


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> HAHAHA You could be Smilin Bob!
> 
> 
> Besides math, where is your comfort zone?






monkeykoder said:


> Sorry my confidence in that is plenty...


^^^^

:lmao: I thaought he made that fairly clear


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> HAHAHA You could be Smilin Bob!
> 
> 
> Besides math, where is your comfort zone?



My comfort zones are many actually my only real un-comfort zone is meeting people and getting past the uncomfortable finding something to talk about stage.


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm... well now what?

OH BTW!!!!

Our baseball team won the tournament!!! WAHOOOO!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Good stuff.


----------



## Big Bully

Ok everyone I want those who claim to be addicted to show me a picture, even if it is of your shoe!!


----------



## monkeykoder

When I find my card reader I'll post.  My brain is currently working on a different project though.  How do I find an excuse to go to this specific females house to get her phone number.


----------



## Senor Hound

Excuses are for the meek.  Go over there and tell her it is with the sole intention of asking her out.  She'll find your confidence sexy.


----------



## monkeykoder

The meek shall inherit the last shall be first...  I need my excuses.


----------



## Big Bully

Excuses... Why do you need excuses? Go over to her house and tell her that you need an excuse to be there and ask her if she has a good one.


----------



## monkeykoder

Excuses are for the weak I'm weak when it comes to women.


----------



## Senor Hound

monkeykoder said:


> Excuses are for the weak I'm weak when it comes to women.



[serious]

I am too.  But confidence drives a woman wild.  Second to money, its the one thing that they all love.  And weakness... they don't like that.  Its been my opinion (though they'll disagree) that they aren't too big on modesty, either.  People aren't near as good at picking up on things as we give them credit for.  If you say you're not cool, people will believe you, whether you act cool or not.  This is just my observation, though.

So you should fake the confidence.  Even if she DOES say no, at least it will be over and done with, and you don't have to keep worrying about whether or not she'll say yes or no.  And then you can go find some other hot girl and ask her.  If you go up to 100 attractive women, and get a 5% success rate, that's 5 dates with 5 different hotties!

Just some unsolicited advice.  I'll shut up now.

[/serious]


----------



## monkeykoder

I understand the argument but in all reality it doesn't get me what I want.  I believe life works as a series of exchanges of perceived value.  Say I'm a photographer and I own an assortment of Nikon lenses and I want to upgrade my camera body, there are 2 companies out there that sell cameras in roughly the same bracket Nikon and Canon.  Both of these bodies sell for the same amount of money (roughly) but the Nikon has a much higher perceived value to me than the Canon.  For the same reason I do not chase "hotties" I do not have as high of a perceived value to a "hottie" as I do to someone that would belong in my social network in the same vein a "hottie" doesn't have as high of a perceived value to me because they don't fit in my social network.  In this case I'm trading what I believe is my value at a lower rate than if I were to trade on my social network.  In this case not only am I going to be trading for something that is of less value to me I'll be trading myself at a lower perceived value putting me with women that are worth very little to me.  If I were to instead trade in a smaller network of women that fit in my social network I would be trading for something I valued at a higher rate with my full value (as I perceive it).  The main problem with this approach is of course the size of the pool to choose from.  I have to take the much different approach of "investing time" and choosing from maybe 10-20 women during the school year and maybe 5 outside of the school year.  This of course is problematic when your social network is small and you have little opportunity to meet women that might fit.  This of course raises the value of women in the social network (of which there are few) as they increase the probability of encounters with women of similar social position.  This of course makes asking a woman that fits in the network out on a date a questionable proposition as it limits the size of the network if the gamble doesn't pay off.  Removing said woman as a possible node in the network is a very costly decision which if I play my part wrong and do something that is perceived as rude or otherwise unacceptable to said woman I've eliminated two possibilities instead of one the possibility of a date and the possibility of a friend that increases my network size and has connections to other possible nodes or dates.  This long diatribe brought to you by a geek who probably has no clue what he is talking about.


----------



## Battou

buy the canon cuz I am too lazy to read all that......


----------



## Senor Hound

Okay, but I disagree.  Even if people disagree with you, they admire your ability to be okay with being different than others (confidence, once again).  Also, asking a woman out does not limit the dating pool.  The woman subconsciously knows whether or not she'd say yes before you ask.  How you're percieved by others is pretty much ingrained in people within a fairly short time of meeting them, IMO.  And many women would still love to have a guy as a friend when they don't like them as boyfriends.  I don't recommend this unless you LIKE having your heart ripped out, but its still an option.

And all of my words to describe women intentionally didn't reference looks.  A hottie girl to me is one that knows who John Coltrane is, and can hold interesting conversation.  There was a girl I met who was actually physically not all that great, but I thought she was a hottie cause she played bass in a band (rock stars get all the action).  That told me she'd be fun to hang around.

Dude, just ask.  You can rationalize not asking her all you want (and I do this too, I'm not above being afraid), but understand the only person you are harming by not going after what you want is yourself.  She will not appreciate you not asking, nor will anyone else for that matter.

Also, don't wait too long to ask a woman out.  You need to be giving her signs from the get go that you like her romantically.  And if you do this long enough without asking her out, she'll just think you're a tease or a flirt, and not give you the time of day.  Of course this is just my experiences, yours could be different.


----------



## dklod

monkeykoder said:


> I understand the argument but in all reality it doesn't get me what I want. I believe life works as a series of exchanges of perceived value. Say I'm a photographer and I own an assortment of Nikon lenses and I want to upgrade my camera body, there are 2 companies out there that sell cameras in roughly the same bracket Nikon and Canon. Both of these bodies sell for the same amount of money (roughly) but the Nikon has a much higher perceived value to me than the Canon. For the same reason I do not chase "hotties" I do not have as high of a perceived value to a "hottie" as I do to someone that would belong in my social network in the same vein a "hottie" doesn't have as high of a perceived value to me because they don't fit in my social network. In this case I'm trading what I believe is my value at a lower rate than if I were to trade on my social network. In this case not only am I going to be trading for something that is of less value to me I'll be trading myself at a lower perceived value putting me with women that are worth very little to me. If I were to instead trade in a smaller network of women that fit in my social network I would be trading for something I valued at a higher rate with my full value (as I perceive it). The main problem with this approach is of course the size of the pool to choose from. I have to take the much different approach of "investing time" and choosing from maybe 10-20 women during the school year and maybe 5 outside of the school year. This of course is problematic when your social network is small and you have little opportunity to meet women that might fit. This of course raises the value of women in the social network (of which there are few) as they increase the probability of encounters with women of similar social position. This of course makes asking a woman that fits in the network out on a date a questionable proposition as it limits the size of the network if the gamble doesn't pay off. Removing said woman as a possible node in the network is a very costly decision which if I play my part wrong and do something that is perceived as rude or otherwise unacceptable to said woman I've eliminated two possibilities instead of one the possibility of a date and the possibility of a friend that increases my network size and has connections to other possible nodes or dates. This long diatribe brought to you by a geek who probably has no clue what he is talking about.


 
holy **** my head just exploded...


----------



## monkeykoder

Don't worry mine exploded long before yours did...


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Don't worry mine exploded long before yours did...



...yeah and now there is text all over the place.......some one needs to clean that up.....


----------



## monkeykoder

Just be glad we're not discussing one of the forbidden topics (religion in particular) ...


----------



## Big Bully

Holy Crap Dustin, you have seriously over thought this! Your situation isn't a math problem bud. And I know how shy you are, but just take a big leap and ask the girl. You will never get wet if you don't jump into the water. 

Listen, I am a girl, we aren't that hard to ask out. Just be creative, don't give some lameass line. You can do this I know you can.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> buy the canon cuz I am too lazy to read all that......


 

HAHAHA With either camera he is talking himself out of buying the thing. 



dklod said:


> holy **** my head just exploded...


 

HAHAHAAHAHAHAHA Oh dude you cracked me up!  You just made my day!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Se la vie.


----------



## Big Bully

Cheer up, you can do this.. 

If she were a math problem how would you go about doing her, or solving the problem?


----------



## Big Bully

HAahaha I just read what I wrote.. I totally didn't mean it like that.. HAHAHA


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Cheer up, you can do this..
> 
> If she were a math problem how would you go about doing her, or solving the problem?



Four plus four equals score


----------



## Senor Hound

Big Bully said:


> Cheer up, you can do this..
> 
> If she were a math problem how would you go about doing her, or solving the problem?



First I'd ask her what her sine is, then I'd find her limit.  Then I'd take that (provided its not infinity), multiply it by her square root, then divide it by three...

If you know what I mean...


----------



## monkeykoder

I think I have an idea...  I'm going to try to take her pants off if she doesn't stop me I think I'm good...  Seriously the best idea I've had so far...


----------



## Senor Hound

monkeykoder said:


> I think I have an idea...  I'm going to try to take her pants off if she doesn't stop me I think I'm good...  Seriously the best idea I've had so far...



If you're really good, she'll take them off for you.  And this, is the art of seduction.  Its fun to get your way, but its even more fun to persuade others underneath their natural defenses, and make them want what you want without them even knowing it.  This is seduction, and it works from selling a car, to getting in a woman's pants.  As someone who finds the human mind to be infinitely intriguing, I cannot emphasize enough how much I suggest you at least learn the art of proper persuasion.  But maybe you find other things interesting, in which case I would not suggest you read something that bores you to tears.


----------



## monkeykoder

It is fun to get your way, but I'm more of a natural learner I can't learn unless I do (and of course I'm too scared to do).


----------



## Senor Hound

monkeykoder said:


> It is fun to get your way, but I'm more of a natural learner I can't learn unless I do (and of course I'm too scared to do).



If you're afraid of talking to the hot girl, talk to some other girls you don't care about dating, even ugly ones.  Don't lead them on by asking for a number you'll never call (that's mean), but flirt with them.  Say, "hi" to the first girl, then ask the second how she is and so on and so on.  After a while, you'll get to the point where that beginning conversation is no big deal, and you'll feel comfortable asking the girl you care about out.  Also, when you talk a girl, look her in the eyes! Keep a friendly face, and look her in the eyes. This shows confidence, and whether or not you're really confident, you'll want her to think you are. I started looking women in the eyes when I talk to them, and JUST LIKE THAT they started flirting with me more and all sorts of stuff. And if they'll flirt with a dork like me, they'll probably spontaneously start making out with someone cool like you! 

Also,  I feel somewhat bad, cause you may feel like you're being attacked.  We don't think any less of you for being the way you are.  As a matter of fact it takes courage to stay true to who you are when other people like me are trying to, "change," you.  So kudos!  But just understand if you ever get to a point where you feel frustrated by your behavior that its very possible to make yourself into what you think you want to be.  I have done this with a few things, and noticed a powerful difference.


----------



## Battou

...this is a hijacking....:lmaook so this thread is one long series of hijacks but anywho....)


It's been a wile since I shot one of these, well over a year since I took it seriously atleast. 


http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=129631


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> ...this is a hijacking....:lmaook so this thread is one long series of hijacks but anywho....)
> 
> 
> It's been a wile since I shot one of these, well over a year since I took it seriously atleast.
> 
> 
> http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=129631


 


Finally!!! SOmeone listens to me and posts something that they have shot lately!
I saw the title and was totally depressed that it wasn't the lemon drop candy.. hahaha


----------



## monkeykoder

hijack hijack I live a life of crime


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Finally!!! SOmeone listens to me and posts something that they have shot lately!
> I saw the title and was totally depressed that it wasn't the lemon drop candy.. hahaha



lol I gould give you a list of stuffs I shot reasently....


----------



## Battou

Battou said:


> Big Bully said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!!! SOmeone listens to me and posts something that they have shot lately!
> I saw the title and was totally depressed that it wasn't the lemon drop candy.. hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I gould give you a list of stuffs I shot reasently....lol I gould give you a list of stuffs I shot reasently....
Click to expand...

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=129404
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=129406
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=129035
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=129198
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=128426
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=129037


----------



## monkeykoder

I would post something but my computer doesn't seem to recognize that there are any pictures on my camera.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I would post something but my computer doesn't seem to recognize that there are any pictures on my camera.



That sounds like a problem.....


But in all honesty I have the same one, I have to take mine to work to retrieve them from my digital....



Speaking of 

Here is one I just took

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1301426#post1301426


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Cheer up, you can do this..
> 
> If she were a math problem how would you go about doing her, or solving the problem?



Well you see the first thing I would do is start with the neck with a gentle biting motion then I would...


----------



## Big Bully

Hahahahaha you crack me up! Way to make fun of my blunder.


----------



## Senor Hound

Battou said:


> That sounds like a problem.....
> 
> But in all honesty I have the same one, I have to take mine to work to retrieve them from my digital....
> 
> Speaking of
> 
> Here is one I just took
> 
> http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1301426#post1301426




You know, I've tried REALLY hard to derail this thread and keep it as non-photographically minded as possible, but you just aren't helping!  

Maybe monkeykoder wants some more relationship advice after the barrage of comments from last time...


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't need any more advice I just need to leave my house and go somewhere that there might actually be women...


----------



## Senor Hound

monkeykoder said:


> I don't need any more advice I just need to leave my house and go somewhere that there might actually be women...



You don't even have to do that with the internet!  You can leave the house with a secure date in hand!

I still suggest you flirt more with women, old, young (but not too young...lol), skinny, fat, ugly and pretty.  They usually reciprocate more than enough to make you feel good about yourself.  Heck, if you flirt enough with women, you might start feeling like some bad*ss player!  JK

Out of all subjects I know of, human interaction (especially the male-female kind) intrigues me the most.  Human nature is so fascinating, so sorry if I'm going on about this too much.  But I assure you my advice is valid, and that it does work.


----------



## monkeykoder

Human interaction has always intrigued me only it intrigues me as an outsider...


----------



## Big Bully

Do you have a picture of the girl you want to ask out?


----------



## Battou

Senor Hound said:


> You know, I've tried REALLY hard to derail this thread and keep it as non-photographically minded as possible, but you just aren't helping!
> 
> Maybe monkeykoder wants some more relationship advice after the barrage of comments from last time...




HaHaaa, but if only you knew how hard I have tried to keep it on track since the beginning you would not have even tried


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Do you have a picture of the girl you want to ask out?



+1

Pics or it it didn't happen


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Do you have a picture of the girl you want to ask out?



Nope.


----------



## nynfortoo

I don't have a problem.


----------



## Big Bully

nynfortoo said:


> I don't have a problem.


 

Yeah sure! You are just in a state of denial.:er:


----------



## Big Bully

Senor Hound said:


> You know, I've tried REALLY hard to derail this thread and keep it as non-photographically minded as possible, but you just aren't helping!
> 
> Maybe monkeykoder wants some more relationship advice after the barrage of comments from last time...


 


Yeah you should have been here earlier, Battou was famous for trying to derail the thread.. hahaha.. 

Then we all got into trouble.. So we are clean now.. 

Except for this damn-wonderful addiction to posting and photography.


----------



## monkeykoder

Posting is fun...


----------



## Overread

If only one could post and photograph at the same time!
Even the mobile camera phone will only do one or the other!
I want to post and photograph (if it comes in phone form I want a 300mm optinal lens attachment)


----------



## monkeykoder

GEEK!!!! Welcome to the club.


----------



## Battou

Overread said:


> If only one could post and photograph at the same time!
> Even the mobile camera phone will only do one or the other!
> I want to post and photograph (if it comes in phone form I want a 300mm optinal lens attachment)



300mm in the crook of your pocket huh


----------



## monkeykoder

I could deal with a 300mm lens...


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I could deal with a 300mm lens...



Wish you had that 2X tele-converter too, huh?


----------



## monkeykoder

I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Wish you had that 2X tele-converter too, huh?


 

JOHN!!! WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN!!!!!


----------



## jstuedle

Been around, lurking sometimes but mostly just busy.


----------



## Battou

Holdin out on us huh....keep up at this rate I'ma gonna catch and pass you...


----------



## monkeykoder

You passed me a long time ago.


----------



## jstuedle

Battou said:


> Holdin out on us huh....keep up at this rate I'ma gonna catch and pass you...



I'v only been posting a few posts a week, as opposed to your dozen or so a day. So in a week or two you will have my total waxed. 
Have fun.


----------



## Battou

it's only 10.25 or something like that....I'm have been neglecting the gaming forum untill reasently...really drove my PPD down.


----------



## Big Bully

Well John, we miss you!


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Well John, we miss you!




Awwwww...... That's sweet. Don't know what there was to miss about a big fat ugly guy. But sweet none the less! 

Besides, I miss being on here too, but time is sometimes an issue. Then there are the newbies that like to call names when I stick my nose in and make a suggestion. So I lurk and hang around when I have the time and inclination.


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> Awwwww...... That's sweet. Don't know what there was to miss about a big fat ugly guy. But sweet none the less!
> 
> Besides, I miss being on here too, but time is sometimes an issue. Then there are the newbies that like to call names when I stick my nose in and make a suggestion. So I lurk and hang around when I have the time and inclination.



If I draw some new porn, will you come back more frequently :-|


----------



## monkeykoder

I know I would...


----------



## Senor Hound

monkeykoder said:


> I know I would...



Did you know this was the 4,444th post in this thread???

And I ruined it.  Only 1,110 to go until the post count is all the same number!


----------



## Battou

Senor Hound said:


> Did you know this was the 4,444th post in this thread???
> 
> And I ruined it.  Only 1,110 to go until the post count is all the same number!



Actually it was the 4,444th reply I hold the 4,444th post. :lmao:


----------



## monkeykoder

Senor Hound said:


> Did you know this was the 4,444th post in this thread???
> 
> And I ruined it.  Only 1,110 to go until the post count is all the same number!



We'll get there soon enough...


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> We'll get there soon enough...



I'll make sure to steal that one out from undreneath you too


----------



## Big Bully

Hey what about me!? I could steal it from the both of you...

Watchit... I can get mean... hahaha


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I can be sneaky but never as sneaky as a fridge.


----------



## monkeykoder

Plork


----------



## Big Bully

What the crap is plork? Other than a funky word?


----------



## monkeykoder

An UBER-funky word.


----------



## Battou

:blushing: <--click


----------



## Senor Hound

Battou said:


> :blushing: <--click



Hey, Battou.  Totally unrelated, but what does your screen handle refer to?  It seems very familiar like its out of a movie or something.  But I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Battou

Senor Hound said:


> Hey, Battou.  Totally unrelated, but what does your screen handle refer to?  It seems very familiar like its out of a movie or something.  But I could be totally wrong.



 <--Click


----------



## matt-l

well..now i know what your name means also..and what this thread is.

i thought it was like the french word for boat spelled differently.


----------



## Battou

matt-l said:


> well..now i know what your name means also..and what this thread is.
> 
> i thought it was like the french word for boat spelled differently.



lol. You should know how to pronounce it too


----------



## monkeykoder

I could probably figure out how to spell it right (using actual japanese characters and such) but I'm too lazy...  Btw I actually went by and talked to the female I referred to earlier in the thread I didn't get her number to to sheer laziness on my part but now I HAVE to go back because I'm borrowing a book from her.


----------



## Big Bully

There you go!!! That's a way in!! Good boy MK!


----------



## monkeykoder

Hells yes...  Next time I have to remind her that she owes me a game of chess (she probably doesn't remember but she does).


----------



## Big Bully

Well awesome! You are workin it buddy! Work it...

Show me love.. wait.. I mean her.. hahahaha


----------



## monkeykoder

I'll do what I can...  Doesn't look like it will go anywhere but hey she might have hot friends you never know.


----------



## Big Bully

Hey, you never know, Kevin and I started out as "just friends" and well we have been married for 7 1/2 years. So it can work out.


----------



## monkeykoder

We shall see I have no problems with the friends thing if that is what happens there are at least as man advantages to having an attractive female friend as there are disadvantages to not dating her...  As long as I'm not an @$$ about it and I pull off at least friends I'm on good footing.  Even if it doesn't turn out that way I feel better about myself just having gone through with walking up to her door and knocking.


----------



## Big Bully

Well I am proud of you! I know that that was a HUGE step for you! Good job!


----------



## monkeykoder

The next question is where do I go from here...  Do I pursue her or do I try to build her into a network and see where it goes without an actual pursuit.


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh well.. Start with being friends, ask her out to lunch or something... Or be bold and ask her to go to dinner. She will never know you are interested unless you ask.


----------



## monkeykoder

So randomly showing up at her house doesn't count as showing I'm interested?  Funny thing yesterday was the first time I've seen her NOT wearing a bikini top...  Of course that fact changed about when I had to leave...


----------



## Big Bully

LOL No it doesn't show that you are interested. It just shows that you needed something. But if you go specifically ask her on a date then she will see that you are interested.


----------



## toofpaste

:meh:


----------



## Big Bully

Oh what do you mean meh?!


----------



## toofpaste

ahhhhhhh new avatar........!!!!!!!!! :nilly:


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> LOL No it doesn't show that you are interested. It just shows that you needed something. But if you go specifically ask her on a date then she will see that you are interested.



What if I went over there and didn't need anything?


----------



## monkeykoder

I have recently learned that my facial hair comes in quite well (and is rather hard to shave off once it has gotten there)...


----------



## monkeykoder

So yeah how is life everyone?


----------



## matt-l

Pretty good, how bout you!


----------



## monkeykoder

I can has do fine.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> So yeah how is life everyone?



Better than I wuz when I wuz worse off!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

I wouldn't say i'm a photoaholic, i'm an enthusiest!


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm an enthusiast *click click*  I am in no way an addict *ooooh  must take a picture of that* not *shutter click* an *shutter click shutter click* addict... *must get back to taking photos*....


----------



## monkeykoder

Good to hear you're doing better John.


----------



## matt-l

^ how'd it go with that lady?


----------



## Big Bully

I am doing alright. I am finally done with the birthday party, so yeah now it is back to work. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

matt-l said:


> ^ how'd it go with that lady?



Nothing yet.


----------



## matt-l

monkeykoder said:


> Nothing yet.



Throw pebbles at her window and serenade her with a song.










:mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder

matt-l said:


> Throw pebbles at her window and serenade her with a song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



That might work except I may possibly have the worst singing voice known to man...  What I need to do is go over to her house and return her book and try to strike up a conversation.  I have this odd feeling the only way I'm comfortable showing I'm interested isn't going to be appropriate with this one.


----------



## Big Bully

Inappropriate how? Now you have me curious!


----------



## monkeykoder

I just tend to use body contact of some sort and from what I know/have heard that wouldn't be the most appropriate way to go about it in this situation.


----------



## monkeykoder

Just felt like dropping by and saying plork


----------



## matt-l

plork to you to!


----------



## Big Bully

A good plork to you good sir... 

I will add an ooogieboo to this mess.


----------



## matt-l

I'll see your ooogieboo and raise you an ogitieblah


----------



## monkeykoder

ogitieblah raised to gazornonblat.


----------



## Big Bully

I'll see your ogitieblah and raise you a oooooooogiieeebooogieboooo-oohboo. Beat that!


----------



## monkeykoder

Fine ignore me.


----------



## Big Bully

I didn't see your gazornonblat, and if I did I would still raise you my oooooooogiieeebooogieboooo-oohboo.


----------



## monkeykoder

I think I'd like to raise into REAL words that just sound cool like spork.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh like one of them freaky words like...Limit


----------



## monkeykoder

Limit is a pretty ordinary word it works in everyday sentences like "I'm at my limit and I can't wait until school starts then there will actually be women to talk to" I would prefer such words as asymptote or laplacian.


----------



## tkaat

I use to be a photoholic. I would go though like 50 pages a night reading reviews of all the latest cameras and hundreds of photos just analyzing what they did, how it was taken, why it was taken, what it represents and just before I go to bed I would watch a few tutorials I would lose count after 5 
I was rehabilitated by just putting down the camera for a few weeks it really helped now i only come on this forum 20 times a day. I feel proud  :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

tkaat said:


> I use to be a photoholic. I would go though like 50 pages a night reading reviews of all the latest cameras and hundreds of photos just analyzing what they did, how it was taken, why it was taken, what it represents and just before I go to bed I would watch a few tutorials I would lose count after 5
> I was rehabilitated by just putting down the camera for a few weeks it really helped now i only come on this forum 20 times a day. I feel proud :mrgreen:


 

We have another client!!:mrgreen: It sounds like your addiction is spreading to me, but at least it is becoming useful and resourceful!  
We are here to help out when and where we can. :hug::

I have upgraded my addiction by getting a phone that has a 1.5 mp camera in it.. I just can't stop taking pictures!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Phone cameras are for taking Mr. Potato head contest pictures...


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Phone cameras are for taking Mr. Potato head contest pictures...



:lmao: I couldn't agree more


----------



## monkeykoder

Mr Potato head contests are awesome though.,


----------



## jstuedle

I don't come on the foru 20 X a day, but does taking 1500 images of 7 live bands across a 3 day festival count?  Shooting/editing/posting/selling up 20 hours a day, am I a photoholic? Or just a little touched in the head?


----------



## Battou

lol sounds like you made out well....


except for all that post work


----------



## matt-l

jstuedle said:


> Or just a little touched in the head?




aren't we all just a little bit?




:mrgreen:


----------



## Battou

matt-l said:


> aren't we all just a little bit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



It that why you wear that helmit


----------



## matt-l

Battou said:


> It that why you wear that helmit



You can never be to careful!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yes yes you can


----------



## Big Bully

Hey my camera phone is awesome! And it is handy when I don't have my camera available.

Oh John, you might have a problem but I won't be completely sure until we have a group therapy session and see which category you are actually in. I mean you could be in serious trouble my friend. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Handy maybe But the lens on that sucker sucks.


----------



## matt-l

what kind of phone is it?


----------



## Phazan

You guys need aim


----------



## monkeykoder

AIM is useless in comparison.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Oh John, you might have a problem but I won't be completely sure until we have a group therapy session and see which category you are actually in. I mean you could be in serious trouble my friend. lol



Oh, I have a serious problem alright. In October I will have been combating it's ravages for 40 years. It's a darn good thing Nikon never marketed a hard drug, I'd be hooked for sure.


----------



## monkeykoder

Good thing caffeine isn't a hard drug...


----------



## Battou

Nikon, french Roast


----------



## monkeykoder

Damn now I want to take some pictures of me drinking a french roast.


----------



## Big Bully

matt-l said:


> what kind of phone is it?


 

Motorola Q It is a nice phone! I like it.


I took the cutest picture today!!! It is of my new neighbor


----------



## monkeykoder

Awww bats are so cute.  I wish they made good pets.


----------



## Big Bully

I know he is adorable! I had no idea they were furry!


----------



## monkeykoder

They're flying rats come on of course they're furry...


----------



## Battou

Skunks are quite cute when they are little too.


----------



## Big Bully

Skunks are really cute when they are descented too.

I just checked on my little bat (it is dark out now) and he is still there, just hanging out. I hope he didn't die.


----------



## Battou

I've been told it's illegle to have skunks demusked in NY state and that I would have to go to PA to have it done.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> I've been told it's illegle to have skunks demusked in NY state and that I would have to go to PA to have it done.


 

What an inconvienence! I mean all the people who want their skunks deodored shouldn't have to go out of state! 
That is odorism if you ask me!layball:


----------



## monkeykoder

I have yet to see a tame skunk in person mind you I've been within 5ft of one with a camera but it was walking too fast for me when I was first learning to use a manual slr.


----------



## Battou

I've been close to them in the wild on a number of occations. Once I saw a young one, the poor thing was so frightened of the big scary person it was funny. It acted like a kitten fighting with it's siblings. It arched it'e back up raised it's tail and went "phfffft, phfffft, phfffft, phfffft" It did not spray, in fact it kinda hopped backwards and backed into a garden wall and jumped. We left it alone and lol'd all the way home.


----------



## monkeykoder

Even the big ones are kinda cute though.


----------



## Battou

A little, with proper grooming they could be a very good looking animal.


----------



## monkeykoder

Maybe we should cover them in ketchup and eatum


----------



## Big Bully

They might just taste funny. 
I have seen a tame descented skunk. Pretty cool actually. This lady owned a pet store and had the weirdest animals, one of which was a skunk.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Maybe we should cover them in ketchup and eatum




I said good looking not tasty looking :lmao:


----------



## monkeykoder

Mmmmm roadkill


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> I said good looking not tasty looking :lmao:


 


:lmao::lmao:


Hey it's easy to confuse the two... :er:


----------



## monkeykoder

I think I may have a problem...


----------



## Big Bully

Umm yeah, not quite sure what you did there bud, but it looks broke.

But awesome tower, building blocks are cheaper than computers, even legos are cheaper.. But whatever floats your boat.. hahahaha


----------



## monkeykoder

PAY???? For a COMPUTER?????  I haven't done that in years...  Nothing cheaper than a computer to me...  The problem is I need more room.


----------



## Big Bully

Ummm yeah.. Well I would suggest, using the floor?!


----------



## monkeykoder

No more room left on the floor it is taken up by two beds a table a desk a snake cage a bookshelf and enough room to walk (until you take into account the computers.)


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I think I may have a problem...



Oh yeah you got a problem all right







When I get my hands on youuuu..... layball:


----------



## monkeykoder

If it wasn't for the fact that you live out in NYC I would gladly give you that for spare parts.  I couldn't compose the image to show the tower on the bottom which is a carbon copy of the other e-machine which is the upgrade of the one I'm using right now.  Interestingly enough they came from 3 different sources...


----------



## Battou

Actually I'm on the other side of the state, but any who. Despite being almost eight years old ownership wise) my tower is actually in perfect working order. It's actually better than the computer I have at work :lmao:.


----------



## monkeykoder

I like having extra computers just in case one fails.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I like having extra computers just in case one fails.



I don't have the space for it, all my cameras occupy the majority of it, and Besides, I have a friend who will build me a fine custom computer for little more than cost should mine fail....I've actually been hoping it would for a wile now :blushing: but it hasn't yet.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah computers tend to take up more room in my house than cameras...


----------



## Battou

lol yeah, I have one compy, and my brother has one compy...but I have a dozen cameras....I win



Oh and before I forget, I started a new drawing last night.


I was discussing it over IM with a couple of FAC's staff



> *Battou:*Denis said it needs the hat
> 
> *Battou:* what do you think of this ides
> 
> *Battou:* Battou: ...I think I'll put the hat in his far hand for the rid'em cowboy look, granted the hat don't fit him and it will technically take away his ability to hold himself in that position but.....
> Battou: I think it'll work
> 
> *Battou:* *idea
> 
> *James:* lol
> 
> *James:* stop raping my childhood




...


----------



## monkeykoder

???  What the hell is it that you're drawing?


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> ???  What the hell is it that you're drawing?



Cartoon porn


----------



## monkeykoder

Always funny stuff.


----------



## monkeykoder

Seriously I think I'm ADD...  I have a movie going I'm posting on this forum hoping for someone to post in another so I have something to read and I'm still so bored I brought up some music to ADD to...


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Always funny stuff.



And to make matters worse (or better pending how you like your porn) it's my first ever Yaoi image.  Not something I plan on doing a lot of but still.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yaoi is sure as hell isn't my style but I've got nothing against it.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Yaoi is sure as hell isn't my style but I've got nothing against it.




Mine either,There are other twists to it that take it out of my preference as well, but for this one it's the only way it would work, the main cast revolves around two males......there are no reoccuring females that I can recall.


----------



## monkeykoder

Interesting


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I think I may have a problem...



Dagone, your stack of junk, er, a, ........ parts is almost as big as mine. I think I need one of those big construction dumpsters to do a little belated spring cleaning.


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha.. I have a pile of Kev's truck parts higher than his pile of computers.. And I wonder where my camera fund goes to.. hahahaha


----------



## jstuedle

Believe it or not, I have tucked away an old Compaq 286 "Lugable" portable computer. I think it has a 720 K floppy, 1200 baud modem, 128 K ram,  and a 5" green screen. Last time I plugged it in, it worked. (they never had batteries) I also have a 8088 laptop. Wow! Now those were the days! NOT! Although I do miss the simplicity of DOS. Not so much that the command prompt was easy, although I found it so. But that the machines were much faster to load and perform without the GUI interface. A lot less horsepower was needed back them. When we had our storefront open, I ran a P.O.S. system on a 386SX, 512K ram and had over 20,000 items in a DOS database. We could scan a bar-code and the item description would pop-up instantly on the invoice. We still have a lot of that stuff stacked up in what we call the "Warehouse". If only we could run P-Shop and View NX on DOS. (he he) Obviously, without the GUI OS we would not have digital photography as we do now. Never hurt to reminisce though.

But, I digress. Back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## monkeykoder

GUI is ok but I still prefer the command line interface afforded to  you by linux.


----------



## Big Bully

Ok now you guys have gone into a territory that I can't even B.S. about.. 
That takes talent!


----------



## monkeykoder

No worries I'm sure I'll find something we can all talk about like the fact that I really need to find better ways of meeting women.  Obviously my friends parties are about the worst imaginable place.


----------



## Big Bully

What happened to the girl?


----------



## monkeykoder

She isn't interested.


----------



## sburatorul

hi my name is chris and i admit i am a photoholic, it all started with an old film p&s, than a canon digital p&s, it continued with a fuji p&s(stupid me x() and now i am at d60 level, more to come

all my other cameras are in the family. i kinda forced my parents to buy them :| i know... i'm not proud of it(but i managed to raise money for my d60 )

at times i wake up and i realise i was dreaming of owning multiple D3s.

other times i find myself thinking of ways to improve on my tehnique and all of a sudden i get slapped over the face cause my girlfriend was talking "to" me about something important.

i never leave the house without my nikon (and a fuji p&s just in case) and if i do i bang my head against the wall each and every time i miss an opportunity

all my money go into the "lens buying fund"

i spend almost all of my free time with my camera- aka my love (hope girlfriend doesn't see this)

my girlfriend used to be gelous but now she is hooked too (lucky she did not leave)

all my friends(actually former frineds) know what shutter speed, aperture, dof, iso are cause i constantly talk their ears off

please accept me... i'm desperate for help.


----------



## Big Bully

The first phase of recovery is acceptance. At least you are not in denial of the fact that you ARE an addict. We understand and know what you are going through.
Now hand over the camera.. It's ok, it's part of the process.. I will be happy to take it!


----------



## sburatorul

Big Bully said:


> The first phase of recovery is acceptance. At least you are not in denial of the fact that you ARE an addict. We understand and know what you are going through.
> Now hand over the camera.. It's ok, it's part of the process.. I will be happy to take it!




NO! YOU CAN'T MAKE ME! she's my everything... i'm not ready to give her up ( me and NIKO have so much fun together, i touch her buttons the way she loves it, she keeps teasing me with crappy results more than often but i still love her


----------



## matt-l

Giving up is the next step, just give up and let her go, to me, i'll then ship it to BB...








yeah right


----------



## monkeykoder

Sorry BB but sometimes people just need to accept that they're addicted and continue having fun. *snap snap* that was cool looking.


----------



## Big Bully

No no.. He wanted help. How can I help him if he won't give it up... come sbura, you can do it.. hand it over!


----------



## sburatorul

i tried, believe me i tried. yesterday i've let NIKO at home and went for a walk (that's a first) but after 30 min i missed to many opportunities and i started to miss my little snapping baby and when i got home she jumped into my arms and cried that she missed me (or at least that is what i saw , the ppl that where there say i just picked her up from the desk but what do they know) so i'm never leaving her alone EVER again.

Giving her up is not a sollution so i might as well remain a photoholic *snap*


----------



## Yemme

*Yemme pulls up a lazy boy... Cheetos (check), Doritos (check), Smarties (check), Harbio's Gummi Bears (check), Sprite (check), Jose Cuervo (check)*

Jumps in on page 92...see monkeykoder


----------



## monkeykoder

Hello newcomer howsitgoing?

P.S. nice SLR...


----------



## monkeykoder

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=230282179473

I'm not an addict I can quit any time.


----------



## monkeykoder

*Crosses fingers in hopes that at least one item from that auction still works*


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Hello newcomer howsitgoing?
> 
> P.S. nice SLR...




Not too good ... Summers almost over.  

My SLR is not that nice... It won't take my pictures for me ... But I love it though, my little starter kit baby.


----------



## Big Bully

sburatorul said:


> i tried, believe me i tried. yesterday i've let NIKO at home and went for a walk (that's a first) but after 30 min i missed to many opportunities and i started to miss my little snapping baby and when i got home she jumped into my arms and cried that she missed me (or at least that is what i saw , the ppl that where there say i just picked her up from the desk but what do they know) so i'm never leaving her alone EVER again.
> 
> Giving her up is not a sollution so i might as well remain a photoholic *snap*


 

Wow... I wonder if I shoot you with a tranquilizer dart if I could #1 get some awesomely funny shots of you and #2 get the camera out of your hands.


----------



## Battou

...I'm horrible


this thread was started as a joke on videogame forum I use.....it started to get serious. My want of the lens is serious but if I wanted a serious lens discussion I'da come here with it 

On top of that, shortly before that I found my self giving photoadvice to another user over there pertaining to a DOF failure in a different section of the forum seen here.

I need help


----------



## Big Bully

Yes yes you do need help.. I don't even know where to start. lol


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Yes yes you do need help.. I don't even know where to start. lol



you could start by chipping in on that lens if you want :mrgreen::thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully

lol Yeah I will pass, I have my own goodies I have to buy. And I get to *whispers* celebrate my b-day today. So party for me!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Not too good ... Summers almost over.
> 
> My SLR is not that nice... It won't take my pictures for me ... But I love it though, my little starter kit baby.



I have an FM10 myself and I love it (nice and simple)...  

Happy birthday to BB...


----------



## Yemme

Happy Birthday BBHave a glass for me:redwine:


----------



## Battou

Happy Birthday BB


Why you no display your birthday, You can still keep the age hidden wile showing the day.


----------



## Big Bully

I could have sworn that my birthdate was showing.. 
My bad.

Thank you everyone for wishing me a happy birthday!


----------



## monkeykoder

You know we've never worked on a NWUSPA meeting.


----------



## sburatorul

Big Bully said:


> Wow... I wonder if I shoot you with a tranquilizer dart if I could #1 get some awesomely funny shots of you and #2 get the camera out of your hands.



no tranquilizer dart will make me lose my camera, you could shoot with elephant dosage but my love for niko will prevail.:love: even more now that i shot my first wedding and it performed exemplary(second photographer).

ohhh and happy birthday:cheers:!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> I could have sworn that my birthdate was showing..
> My bad.
> 
> Thank you everyone for wishing me a happy birthday!



lol I did the same thing, I still to this day don't know how I noticed it was not there.


----------



## monkeykoder

Birthdays are for wussies


----------



## Battou

Phot-Lucidity celibrates a birthday today, We're two years old. :thumbup: 

We officially launched on Aug 24, 2006


----------



## nanny32

i'm in love with my camera too

nice to see you


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> lol I did the same thing, I still to this day don't know how I noticed it was not there.


 
No clue. I had my age on there.. Wierd. But my birthday is up there now. 



monkeykoder said:


> You know we've never worked on a NWUSPA meeting.


 I know what is the deal. Maybe it will be more workable now that we are getting more people in the west. 


Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes.


----------



## monkeykoder

Stupid not remembering to bring a tripod with me everywhere...  I swear I screwed up over 100 pictures because I didn't take it with me to be able to shoot handheld with a reasonable aperture.  *smacks self upside head*


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Stupid not remembering to bring a tripod with me everywhere...  I swear I screwed up over 100 pictures because I didn't take it with me to be able to shoot handheld with a reasonable aperture.  *smacks self upside head*



Don't feel bad, I had a tripod with me the other day and still screwed up some fifty shots......it was the big dawg too.....


----------



## monkeykoder

I remember I was talking to one of my photography instructors about my pictures to see what I could do better he said something along the lines of your composition is excellent all you need to do is use a tripod to get better depth of field.  That is exactly what is wrong with EVERY SINGLE picture.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I remember I was talking to one of my photography instructors about my pictures to see what I could do better he said something along the lines of your composition is excellent all you need to do is use a tripod to get better depth of field.  That is exactly what is wrong with EVERY SINGLE picture.



Word from the wise....do not shoot a flower at f/32 at 800mm with out Mirror lock and delayed release.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Sometimes I talk to my cameras like this, " who's a good camera, who's a good camera?? You are! yes she is  gitchie gitche gooo!" :heart: tickle tickle

:shock:


----------



## monkeykoder

C677T said:


> Sometimes I talk to my cameras like this, " who's a good camera, who's a good camera?? You are! yes she is  gitchie gitche gooo!" :heart: tickle tickle
> 
> :shock:



Most cameras get quite annoyed at that...  They prefer goochi goochi goo.


----------



## Battou

Hey, if she is still beside you in the morning, it works right.


Me and mt TLb are having some serious disbutes tho, I can't wait for my EF to get back from her business trip


----------



## Big Bully

I always thought if you are talking to your camera, thats when you REALLY have a problem.


----------



## Big Bully

Or is it when they start talking back to you.. I don't remember..


----------



## Battou

Some one once told me I needed help......I'm beginning to believe them.


----------



## Battou

Hahahaha

I just cought terri checking up on us making sure we are not posting porn again








:lmao:


----------



## monkeykoder

Aww the moderators don't trust us anymore


----------



## Battou

No, they just love us and want to make sure they don't have to ban us


----------



## monkeykoder

OK *pout*


----------



## Yemme

ADD it is....


----------



## monkeykoder

What are you OHHHHH SHINY...


----------



## Yemme

:taped sh:


----------



## Battou

I have Shiny Pokemon...tons of them


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

I walked on some sea snails.


----------



## jstuedle

> I just cought terri checking up on us making sure we are not posting porn again



Are you all being bad again guys?


----------



## monkeykoder

No I promise we're being good sir.


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> Are you all being bad again guys?



No, but I have to admit the notion had crossed my mind, I recently completed a nice controversial porn pic.....but I thoughted better of it.


----------



## monkeykoder

You could always PM me a link controversial amuses me.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> You could always PM me a link controversial amuses me.



...:lmao: It involves a man and a male monkey


----------



## monkeykoder

Since when does that bother me?  I've seen MUCH worse.


----------



## monkeykoder

Excellent gallery there some very amusing images and some very good images.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Excellent gallery there some very amusing images and some very good images.



Thanks, feels good to read that considering that sites staff revoked my approval status in the name of quality, or in other words they said I'm not good enough. Don't get me wrong, my works don't hold a candle to a great many on that site, but I don't want to do all the crap that everyone else does, I draw for fun. I draw things no one else wants to touch, even if it's not what I would get off to. I enjoy being the odd ball, mediocher works made notable by their rareity. Some so controversial I keep them secret, There is one in that gallery that even managed to offend people of that communuty. That is no easy task I can assure you.


----------



## monkeykoder

??? how could any of those pictures offend anyone???  They're hilarious (sick sense of humor warning).


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> ??? how could any of those pictures offend anyone???  They're hilarious (sick sense of humor warning).



Oddly enough it was what has to be the one that holds the most artistic value. It's all in the subject in and of it self.


...Oh ****, I just logged out to check something, it would seem you did not see the most controversial of them including the new one. Unless you clicked all the check boxes and told it to filter.....I did not realize they where hidden from view to guests.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yes I saw them all...


----------



## Battou

ah, Ok


----------



## monkeykoder

Curious George seemed to be having fun.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Curious George seemed to be having fun.



lol yeah that one was a must do


----------



## monkeykoder

Yes if you had the idea you must do it.


----------



## matt-l

C677T said:


> I walked on some sea snails.



i sliced my foot open on a mussel shell. then stepped on a bed of sea snails.


i feel your pain


----------



## Big Bully

What the crap are sea snails?


----------



## matt-l

snails that live in the sea


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> What the crap are sea snails?



Scrumptious


----------



## monkeykoder

Are they tasty are they tasty???


----------



## Yemme

jstuedle said:


> Are you all being bad again guys?





monkeykoder said:


> No I promise we're being good sir.




Lies.. Lies I tell you jstuedle... He's been misbehaving... Look at him...


----------



## monkeykoder

AHHH I think I may have found a whole new level to this addiction (did you know there are whole online stores dedicated to the chemicals you need for mixing your own stuff)  I think I may have to become a recluse for the next 10 years until I figure out how deep the rabbit hole goes.


----------



## Yemme

Just make sure you keep on 'n!


----------



## monkeykoder

Me pimpin????????????????  HA!!!!


----------



## Battou

Yes...I bought another EF :hug::


----------



## monkeykoder

Ahhhh I would love to have more cameras.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Ahhhh I would love to have more cameras.



Yeah, but I have to stop buying cameras tho, I might even start selling off a couple to buy that lens I want........I am so drooling over a couple 400mm 2.8Ls I saw

I did not think I would see the day when I would covet an L lens but it happend


----------



## monkeykoder

I like my cheapo Nikon lenses.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I like my cheapo Nikon lenses.



lol "cheapo Nikon lenses." oxymoron a bit. Even then, My Canon lenses make your Nikons look spencive.


----------



## monkeykoder

I have the 50mm f1.8 and the kit lens that comes with the FM10 I don't think there are any cheaper lenses.


----------



## monkeykoder

Although Nikon I don't even think of as a camera company anymore they sell cameras to sell lenses.


----------



## Battou

I, have a Few 50mm 1.8s and a couple 50mm 1.4s that came with various bodies, Should I need to replace one it won't cost me but twenty/thirty bucks for a Canon 50mm 1.4.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Although Nikon I don't even think of as a camera company anymore they sell cameras to sell lenses.


----------



## monkeykoder

I kinda wish I had gotten the pentax instead of the nikon sometimes.


----------



## Battou

Classic Canon Pwns all


...well mine does anywawys


----------



## monkeykoder

Meh I got most of my equipment for free so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Yemme

Originally Posted by *monkeykoder  *
Although Nikon I don't even think of as a camera company anymore they sell cameras to sell lenses.

Is that true?  I wanted to know because i need new lenses and I'm not sure which one I should get... I like architectural photography and at times zooming in no fun...  Since you have a FM10 ... help please:mrgreen:... Or are you off duty in this thread.

Oh if you&#8217;re still up go to sleep&#8230;


----------



## monkeykoder

By architecture are you talking whole buildings or structural components?


----------



## Yemme

I'd say both but I'm not doing anything large scale, skyscraper.. Just minimal 20 stories...I'm fond of detailing, carvings.


----------



## Battou

...I'm off duty in here.....



Speaking of duty....I just got done typing up some nasty sht on PL's forum, Wile I enjoy administrative power it's kept in check with administrative calibur discussion topics....:banghead:

Hey MK you might find it interesting tho.


----------



## SpeedTrap

wow.


----------



## SpeedTrap

This thread is out of control


----------



## Yemme

I know isn't it...


----------



## monkeykoder

Awesome thread it is. It is a +1 thread of awesomeness.


----------



## Yemme

BUMP


----------



## monkeykoder

Spork


----------



## Battou

Epic thread is epic


----------



## matt-l

very epic


----------



## monkeykoder

I am epic.


----------



## Big Bully

You are epic?! When did you change your name?! lol


I took the coolest picture on my phone yesterday!!! I will post it when I get the chance to download it..


----------



## monkeykoder

DO IT DO IT NOW and then download your pic.


----------



## Big Bully

Ok Ok I downloaded the picture.


----------



## monkeykoder

Your kids are almost as cute as mine.


----------



## Yemme

Oh they are so cute... Look at the cheeks.  They're beautiful children.


----------



## BlueEyes01

Hello, I am a noobie. I too have am a photoaholic. In fact, I came across this thread and could only read the first few pages because I dont have time to read 94 friggin pages because I'll have camera withdrawls if I do.

I have been called a "Momma-ratzi" by my family. Sometimes when I pick up my camera and point it towards a loved one, they grimmace & turn away, disgusted by my addiction. (hanging head in shame) Other times they yell for me to grab my camera "Hurry, you have to get a picture of this!" Its a sickening mind game I tell you!

My youngest daughter has also been infected by this addiction. She is 15 and she takes a sickly amount of photos of.....herself! Its a strange mutation of the addiction has anyone ever heard of this?

What can I do?


----------



## Big Bully

BlueEyes01 said:


> Hello, I am a noobie. I too have am a photoaholic. In fact, I came across this thread and could only read the first few pages because I dont have time to read 94 friggin pages because I'll have camera withdrawls if I do.
> 
> I have been called a "Momma-ratzi" by my family. Sometimes when I pick up my camera and point it towards a loved one, they grimmace & turn away, disgusted by my addiction. (hanging head in shame) Other times they yell for me to grab my camera "Hurry, you have to get a picture of this!" Its a sickening mind game I tell you!
> 
> My youngest daughter has also been infected by this addiction. She is 15 and she takes a sickly amount of photos of.....herself! Its a strange mutation of the addiction has anyone ever heard of this?
> 
> What can I do?


 

I have heard of this. It is not as rare of a disease as you might think. It is called young-girl-self-photo-captureinism. She is bound to have a life of pictures and odd poses. She is doomed, there is no help for her.. :lmao:
And as for you my new friend. Well may the batteries never run dead and your card never get full, because you also are beyond help!:lmao::lmao:


----------



## BlueEyes01

Big Bully said:


> I have heard of this. It is not as rare of a disease as you might think. It is called young-girl-self-photo-captureinism. She is bound to have a life of pictures and odd poses. She is doomed, there is no help for her.. :lmao:
> And as for you my new friend. Well may the batteries never run dead and your card never get full, because you also are beyond help!:lmao::lmao:


 

1)I cant believe what I have created in my child. It definately sounds like what she has. (I feel dizzy)

2) I wish your wish for batteries never running dead had come a wee bit sooner...I was at the park earlier today chasing butterflies around like a 3 year old (only with my camera, not a jar with alcohol soaked cotton balls) and after about 1 hour my batteries went dead! I got enough of a "fix" though to get me through. (shudder, shudder, tick, tick)

3) You say I'm beyond help, you know me all ready! :mrgreen:


----------



## Battou

Film is your only hope...., 

The hard stuff has the biggest highs.....My batteries can last upwards of a year 

Changing a roll of film at a dead run is an exillerating thing too


----------



## monkeykoder

Hells yes film is the only way to go for the real high.


----------



## BlueEyes01

I've done film, I've done digital, I just moved from one obsession to the next. I have to say, Digital has allowed me to take a million more photos than I would have taken before! 
I snap snap snap until my finger cramps up. Really its quite pathetic. (sigh) Next thing you know I'll be on that cable show "Intervention"....


----------



## Battou

Around here they call me "The camera guy" cuz I walk around town with hundreds of milimeters and take millions of pictures.


----------



## Big Bully

Intervention, yeah that totally needs to happen with you.. lol

Film, oh how I miss my film camera.. Developing, fixing, *sigh* I want my film!


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm setting up to have a darkroom in my bathroom pretty soon.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh I see, now you are taunting me! Thats not fair!


----------



## monkeykoder

It's pretty expensive unless you can find used supplies which isn't going as well as I had planned.


----------



## monkeykoder




----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I'm setting up to have a darkroom in my bathroom pretty soon.



The two gratests inventions known to man behind one door :thumbup:



monkeykoder said:


>



Does this count.... or do I need to get a real one


----------



## Battou

Hwy, MK....I've been wanting to fumblenutz around with my box camera for a wile, When you get that set up you wanna do my processing  








It screams use me, It's also begging to be rephotographed but still....


----------



## monkeykoder

Well the darkroom may be a little ways off but I could probably pull it off if you're willing to pay the postage


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Well the darkroom may be a little ways off but I could probably pull it off if you're willing to pay the postage



Well...Medium Format is a little was off for me too, Postage is nothing, I'm sure We'll be able to figure out something when the time comes.


----------



## monkeykoder

Sounds like fun looks like quasi-medium-format isn't too far off for me...  Just have to order the film and the trays to develop in once I get the money.


----------



## Big Bully

I would love to have my own darkroom, but my apartment manager is a serious grouch and I sooo would get in trouble if I created one in a bathroom or closet.


----------



## Battou

Ain't he just the cutest thing you seen.....


On a more serious note the color seems off on the first one and I can't seem to fix it...


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I would love to have my own darkroom, but my apartment manager is a serious grouch and I sooo would get in trouble if I created one in a bathroom or closet.



How in the hell would he ever know???


----------



## Big Bully

They do mandatory inspections when ever they want. Usually twice a year. If everything isn't in tip top shape, I get a lease violation. I got a lease violation for having plates on my table a shirt on the floor!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

They have to give you 24hrs notice...  Make sure the darkroom is packed up by then.


----------



## Big Bully

Yes I know. But they are sneaky. They give the 24hrs notice then don't show up. But since they gave the notice they think they can show up whenever. I waited for a damn week once for them to show up for the inspection. I personally think they were waiting for me to leave and then do it. But I have WAAAY too many expensive things for people I don't really know to be alone in my apt!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Well you could have your darkroom packed away for a week


----------



## Battou

I once saw a military used portable dark room on E-Bay....you could set one of those up in the parking lot or driveway, it's little more than a trailer.

You are alowed to have trailors arn't you, Mr.&Mrs. Sledpuller?


----------



## monkeykoder

OOOOHHH portable darkroom


----------



## monkeykoder

I could get a van and set one up in there   Except then I'm the creepy guy in the van with no light getting in...


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I could get a van and set one up in there   Except then I'm the creepy guy in the van with no light getting in...



It could be worse....


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess I could be giving out free candy...


----------



## Battou

D:


----------



## monkeykoder

But seriously what could be worse than a light tight van???


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> But seriously what could be worse than a light tight van???



Still to this day, people in the Town of Little Valley know me as "The Homeless Guy"


----------



## monkeykoder

???


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> I once saw a military used portable dark room on E-Bay....you could set one of those up in the parking lot or driveway, it's little more than a trailer.
> 
> You are alowed to have trailors arn't you, Mr.&Mrs. Sledpuller?


 

Lol yeah we are allowed to have a trailer to load the truck, and unload and then get it the hell out of here.. lol

I just need to get a house and then I can get my darkroom!


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm setting one up in my apartment and I'm positive they won't mind.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> ???



I was homeless, for about a year, I slept in an abandoned office trailor......


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I'm setting one up in my apartment and I'm positive they won't mind.


 
I live in brand spankin new apartments. I am the first person to live in my apt. They are fairly nice, have a great view of the river, so I think they just might mind.



Battou said:


> I was homeless, for about a year, I slept in an abandoned office trailor......


 
I had no idea. :hug::


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was homeless, for about a year, I slept in an abandoned office trailor......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea. :hug::
Click to expand...


I survived it. What happened was When I was released from jouvie I litterally thrown out on to the streets. I could not go home due to some very complicated reasons so I stayed with a friend. Not long after that his house was taken away from him leaving the both of us up shts creek. My friend went and stayed with a friend of his and I found the abandoned trailor and hung out with the kids that partied there on the weekends, only difference was I was there all week :lmao:


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> I survived it. What happened was When I was released from jouvie I litterally thrown out on to the streets. I could not go home due to some very complicated reasons so I stayed with a friend. Not long after that his house was taken away from him leaving the both of us up shts creek. My friend went and stayed with a friend of his and I found the abandoned trailor and hung out with the kids that partied there on the weekends, only difference was I was there all week :lmao:



As long as you got out of it fine it isn't all that bad.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> As long as you got out of it fine it isn't all that bad.



True, but several years later I still get called the homeless guy is a bit perturbing


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> True, but several years later I still get called the homeless guy is a bit perturbing



Things will change.  I was just looking at your "Around the Bend" shot and the B&W conversions good work.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Things will change.


Yeah, Like I said earlier, here in Salamanca they call me the camera guy after a bout a year of constant camera carrying  



monkeykoder said:


> I was just looking at your "Around the Bend" shot and the B&W conversions good work.



Thanks, that was taken not far from where I live now.


----------



## monkeykoder

You definitely have a better eye for it than I do right now (hopefully you can say you've been doing it longer )


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> You definitely have a better eye for it than I do right now (hopefully you can say you've been doing it longer )



It's like riding a bike, you never forget only get rusty, I took my BW photography classes a decade ago. Even then I can't say I paid steller attention during composition theroy but I did do a lot of shooting for a wile then laid off for quite some time, didn't pick up a camera again untill about two years ago. I'm just beginning to get back into the swing of things.

I'm going to try what I can to get the local Rite aid to carry some true BW film as well as some grater color speed films and really get back into BW and take my color work further. Being that for the last two years I have been one of the top two customers in # of photos processed, I think they owe me that much after they increased my processing wait period and cut half their film stock by eliminating all things Kodak.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yey film


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

If I was ever assimilated by the borg, I hope they would at least install a good camera in me. I would nerdy borg, while the rest were assimilating a planet I would be taking pics.


----------



## jstuedle

> I just need to get a house and then I can get my darkroom!






When we where starting out and our oldest was just born, I had a darkroom in a standard appartment closet. Tight, but it worked for B&W.


----------



## monkeykoder

It is almost necessary to have a darkroom


----------



## Big Bully

I need something. I am getting that creative urge again.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Darkroom the next best thing to getting laid...


----------



## Battou

I'mmmmm baaaaaccccck.....


----------



## monkeykoder

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
Hey howsitgoing?


----------



## Battou

sallgooooood


----------



## Battou

well....cept for the dust...


----------



## monkeykoder

So it looks like my dad is going to get as into film photography as much as I am.  We were at a photo shop the other day looking to see if they had some trays and such for film processing (sheet film) and while they had almost no stock of processing supplies (probably just set up for the local college students) they had this neato sign that said "We have used darkroom equipment" so of course I had to ask what they had.  anyway the Besler 23C Series II that was basically the only thing they had was $250 out the door with a Schneider 105mm lens and 35mm neg carrier (I'll have to get a 50mm lens and a 2 1/4 X3/14 neg carrier)


----------



## Yemme

Battou said:


> well....cept for the dust...



Look at the cutie... Now all he needs is a starbucks...


----------



## Battou

Yemme said:


> Look at the cutie... Now all he needs is a starbucks...



It's going to take me a wile to process out the set, I'm planning on getting it posted tonight


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> It's going to take me a wile to process out the set, I'm planning on getting it posted tonight



Darned well better and you better link us...  Better get started on the medium format too!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Battou said:


> I'm going to try what I can to get the local Rite aid to carry some true BW film



Yeah I remeber a few years ago a few drug stores and walmart carried TX400 and Tmax400 and also Kodak's Professional Ultra color film. Now the only thing I can find is TX400 at walgreens. I am not sure why places stopped carrying the Ultra Color, its C-41 process.


----------



## monkeykoder

Film is just plain fun.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Darned well better and you better link us...  Better get started on the medium format too!


Everything I have for posting today

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1372733#post1372733
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=137387
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=137408


----------



## Battou

C677T said:


> Yeah I remeber a few years ago a few drug stores and walmart carried TX400 and Tmax400 and also Kodak's Professional Ultra color film. Now the only thing I can find is TX400 at walgreens. I am not sure why places stopped carrying the Ultra Color, its C-41 process.



Yeah, It's sad. Last year my local Rite Aid carried 

Kodak
Gold 200 
Max 400 Ultra
Proffesional BWCN 400
Ultra max 800
APS 400 
various disposable cameras
400
BW400CN
800



Fuji
200 
X-Tra 400 
X-Tra 800
APS 400
various disposable cameras
400
800
1000
Submesrable


Five days a week pickup and delivery of sendout film service.

then this happened
http://www.riteaid.com/company/news/news_details.jsf?itemNumber=1014


Now what I have to choose from

Fuji
200 
X-Tra 400 
X-Tra 800
APS 400
various disposable cameras
400
800
1000
Submesrable


Three day a week pickup and delivery of sendout film service.

What's more, the new printing machine they got, still does not work because they only replaced the customer interface, the printing unit is the same one it has always been, and it's constantly busted.

"Rite Aid customers will enjoy a significantly wider range of state-of-the-art photo products and services" my ass....


I'd go somewhere else if I could but I can't there ain't none


----------



## monkeykoder

Gotta love truth in advertising...


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Gotta love truth in advertising...



...yeah


----------



## monkeykoder

What can you say though.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> What can you say though.



Dunno.....I could always threaten to kick their asses....I'm good at that...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah but it never gets the job done.


----------



## Big Bully

Well if you do it right it does get the job done. Ass kicking is an art form.. hahaha


----------



## Battou

...Anyone have any helpful thought

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=137731


----------



## monkeykoder

That the GF?


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Well if you do it right it does get the job done. Ass kicking is an art form.. hahaha



If anyone would know about kicking A$$ relating to art forms, it would be Meg.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> If anyone would know about kicking A$$ relating to art forms, it would be Meg.


 

Thank you for the compliment John! :hug::

See guys at least someone appreciates me and my talents. Hahhaha


----------



## monkeykoder




----------



## Hawaii Five-O

your mom trips over cordless  phone lines.


----------



## matt-l

your moms so stupid she looked over a glass wall to see what was on the other side.


on another note...im off for the weekend.


----------



## SCguy

I was just nominated to head my school yearbook!
I guess that counts for something!

Any suggestions?

RD


----------



## monkeykoder

Try to freak out the entire student population by the content of the yearbook?


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Try to freak out the entire student population by the content of the yearbook?



Ditto... Also try to sneek in many pictures that depict sexual acts/or the intention of.... but not really.  Hide them all throughout the book.

Oh and congratulations.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> That the GF?



Yes, right on the money.


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> Yes, right on the money.



Cool beans


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Cool beans



Yeah, we went for a walk with the cameras. Thought I would get a couple of her wile we where sitting.


----------



## monkeykoder

I think I need to shoot off and develop some film.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I think I need to shoot off and develop some film.



Sounds like an idea, I've been pretty busy, this ain't but a small fraction of the keepers I have gotten out of my last few rolls.

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=137744
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138081
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138086
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138060


And I finally figured out where the casting is comming from, now I just have to figure out how to stop it to start with.


----------



## Yemme

Great shots.  Love the last one.


----------



## Battou

Thanks


----------



## monkeykoder

I can has no cheeseburger.


----------



## Battou




----------



## monkeykoder

I can does be bored.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

it will be O.K. we have all been there


----------



## Battou

Porn is the answer....well untill you get bored with it like I do.


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> Porn is the answer....well untill you get bored with it like I do.



Yeah I've already gotten there with porn...


----------



## Battou

I can't be bored right now, The police scanner is going ballistic, Remnants of Ike are causing some heavy winds. A lot of shreadded trees and powerlines to deal with.

The police just got wind of a possible tornado and all patrols just went threw transmit sitreps not thirty seconds ago.

Being at work I have to have my ear to that thing for what it's worth.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well hope you're getting some entertainment out of it.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Well hope you're getting some entertainment out of it.


Nope.....but still


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I'm getting some entertainment out of my new book...


----------



## matt-l

what book?   im bored today also..home from school sick.


----------



## Battou

Battou said:


> I can't be bored right now, The police scanner is going ballistic, Remnants of Ike are causing some heavy winds. A lot of shreadded trees and powerlines to deal with.
> 
> The police just got wind of a possible tornado and all patrols just went threw transmit sitreps not thirty seconds ago.
> 
> Being at work I have to have my ear to that thing for what it's worth.




Hey this one went un reported

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138295


Oh wait, I was at work when it happened.....


----------



## Battou

Battou said:


> monkeykoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the darkroom may be a little ways off but I could probably pull it off if you're willing to pay the postage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...Medium Format is a little was off for me too, Postage is nothing, I'm sure We'll be able to figure out something when the time comes.
Click to expand...


My GF and I where discussing a birthday present for my neice the other night and we came to a conclution that is going to be best served with a medium or large format camera. So I might have a real excuse to rustle up some medium format film nest summer at the latest.


----------



## monkeykoder

You damned well better


----------



## Big Bully

Hi guys sorry I haven't been on in a few days. I was out of town for a truck pull and I have been dealing with the loss of my little p&s camera..


----------



## monkeykoder

:rip:


----------



## Big Bully

Kev was holding my camera, and he unknowingly dropped it, and then ran over it with his truck. :cry:


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah... That does suck.  Does that mean he owes you a DSLR?  (I guess not...)


----------



## Battou

Make him buy you a good film SLR....they are cheaper than a new digi p-shooter and a hell of a lot better.


----------



## monkeykoder

Of course after that you'd have to buy a darkroom (oh DARN...)


----------



## usayit

dang... the never ending thread.. lol


----------



## Battou

usayit said:


> dang... the never ending thread.. lol



Tis true, only a few regulars left but it keeps going with periodic new commers.


----------



## monkeykoder

This thread always amuses me


----------



## Battou

This thread is a great place to spam my pictures out 



Battou said:


> monkeykoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to shoot off and develop some film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an idea, I've been pretty busy, this ain't but a small fraction of the keepers I have gotten out of my last few rolls.
> 
> http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=137744
> http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138081
> http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138086
> http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138060
> 
> 
> And I finally figured out where the casting is comming from, now I just have to figure out how to stop it to start with.
Click to expand...


All but one are from the same three rolls of film and there are more, I just forgot my flash disk tonight.

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138320
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138335
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138194

There are others but I kinda like those


----------



## Big Bully

I'm still here!! I come back when I'm not busy. I hopefully will be slowing down soon.. lol

Like that would happen!


----------



## monkeykoder

Of course you're still here we're not worried about that we know you'll always be coming back.


----------



## Big Bully

Only because you know I love to talk, and photography..

Oh guess what.. Kevin bought me a new camera to replace the one he ran over..!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Cool what did you get?


----------



## Big Bully

Nikon coolpix p-80
it was a big step up from what i had so I am stoked!


----------



## Battou

My newest.....Ok it's not exactly new but I finally got PP done on it

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138995

Oh yeah I forgot this one from earlier
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138516


I have to send one of my EF bodies out for service  She is electronically toast.


----------



## monkeykoder

Awesome looks like a cool camera.


----------



## jstuedle

Hi guys! ( that includes you too Meg!) We finally got our power back on and  internet  (cable) back up. We had a storm come through last Sunday and blow down  a lot of trees and wires. It was the remains of IKE, we are not used to 60 MPH winds and 85 MPH winds in the OHIO river vally. Some in Cincinnati still don't have power. Our house got a little damage but nobody was injured. WOW! a  whole week without power and netage, we didn't realize how addicted we were to  the net until going without it. Anyway, the power came on Friday late and the  cable was turned on today. I can confirm, that a laptop w/cell air card with 1 bar on an  old edge network is dead slow! It really sucks to take 3-5 min. to load a page,  but it beats nothing when you have this secondary addiction to the internet. At  least my Nikons didn't blow away, couldn't stand to have all my addictions taken  away from me at once!


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> Hi guys! ( that includes you too Meg!) We finally got our power back on and  internet  (cable) back up. We had a storm come through last Sunday and blow down  a lot of trees and wires. It was the remains of IKE, we are not used to 60 MPH winds and 85 MPH winds in the OHIO river vally. Some in Cincinnati still don't have power. Our house got a little damage but nobody was injured. WOW! a  whole week without power and netage, we didn't realize how addicted we were to  the net until going without it. Anyway, the power came on Friday late and the  cable was turned on today. I can confirm, that a laptop w/cell air card with 1 bar on an  old edge network is dead slow! It really sucks to take 3-5 min. to load a page,  but it beats nothing when you have this secondary addiction to the internet. At  least my Nikons didn't blow away, couldn't stand to have all my addictions taken  away from me at once!




Yeah, We got the remnants if Ike here on in the Allegheny River valley, We got luckey though many downed trees but minimal loss of power.


----------



## monkeykoder

Ouch I couldn't live without internet for a day...


----------



## Big Bully

Wow John, glad to hear that you are ok! 
Dustin, this camera is pretty cool, it can almost do my dishes!


----------



## monkeykoder

Awesome.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Wow John, glad to hear that you are ok!
> Dustin, this camera is pretty cool, it can almost do my dishes!



I don't want one that will do the dishes, just tune in cable. I know that the D3 will, I just can't find the tuner knobs. It has to get cable, it does everything else!


----------



## Battou

I bought a new lens today.....but it's one of those lenses I tell people to stay well away from 

I bought a Vivitar 70-150 Macro zoom on the M/MD mount.....I'm such a hipocrite, but I needed another lens for the Minolta and I simply could not turn down the $13.77 (USD) with leather carrying case price tag.


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> I bought a new lens today.....but it's one of those lenses I tell people to stay well away from
> 
> I bought a Vivitar 70-150 Macro zoom on the M/MD mount.....I'm such a hipocrite, but I needed another lens for the Minolta and I simply could not turn down the $13.77 (USD) with leather carrying case price tag.



I don't think I would have turned it down.


----------



## monkeykoder

Stupid 50 iso film it is a pain in the ass too slow for anything but bright sunlight (which is what I PLANNED on using it for...)


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Stupid 50 iso film it is a pain in the ass too slow for anything but bright sunlight (which is what I PLANNED on using it for...)



I'd like to get my hands on some 25 or 50, I have some ideas for double exposures under day light that 100 or 200 simply can not do.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I don't think I would have turned it down.



Yeah My poor Minolta XG-1 has just been loafin around with just it's original lens on to it. Have not had much reason to put some film into it...even then, I put a roll of film into the camera after cleaning the lens and shot the whole roll off in under an hour, Have not yet put another one in either 


Such a Mint condition camera just demands use


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Oh we're not photaholics , we are connoisseurs.
*
*


----------



## monkeykoder

Nothing wrong with being a photoholic just so long as you can control yourself (you know do exposures down to 1/30th of a second handheld)


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Nothing wrong with being a photoholic just so long as you can control yourself (you know do exposures down to 1/30th of a second handheld)



Bah, control is 400mm handheld at 1/125.


----------



## monkeykoder

So you're still not developing your own B&W yet eh?  You really need to get on that now that is control...


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> So you're still not developing your own B&W yet eh?  You really need to get on that now that is control...



lol you got me there, Been a decade since I processed my own film, I might have to go back to the academy....


----------



## monkeykoder

It isn't like it is rocket science as long as you have a decently exposed negative you can screw up quite a bit and still get something pretty darned printable.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> It isn't like it is rocket science as long as you have a decently exposed negative you can screw up quite a bit and still get something pretty darned printable.



True....but then again (ironically) I found some of my old pictures just this morning, it seems printing was where I had serious problems, they are all blown out like one would not believe, and I don't have the negs to to see what was up with them. I do know I could not have been over exposing that badly.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> I don't want one that will do the dishes, just tune in cable. I know that the D3 will, I just can't find the tuner knobs. It has to get cable, it does everything else!


 
Haha, thats hilarious! I started to play with my new camera last night, and I think I am actually going to have to read the owners manual . It may have only been $400 but damn this camera packs a punch and keeps on going!

Dustin and Battou I haven't been in the dark room in 5 years, and man that is way too long! But I have done some pretty cool things with processing damaged negs, and then developing the film. One of these days by damnit I will get in the dark room again.


----------



## monkeykoder

Get to it. NOW


----------



## epatsellis

monkeykoder said:


> So you're still not developing your own B&W yet eh?  You really need to get on that now that is control...




No, processing your own color film, lots more fun:






 and cross processing is no longer an agonizing, painful experience trying to explain it won't screw up their chemistry:






btw battou, I have a XG-M and XG-7 as well as few lenses that could keep the XG-1 company....


----------



## Big Bully

I TOOK SOME PHOTOS WITH MY NEW CAMERA!!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Finally did some pictures with my Mini speed graphic.  I can't tell if I'm getting the exposure crappy or the developing is off/developer is bad.


----------



## Battou

epatsellis said:


> No, processing your own color film, lots more fun:
> [IMG pulled for space]
> 
> and cross processing is no longer an agonizing, painful experience trying to explain it won't screw up their chemistry:
> 
> [IMG pulled for space]
> 
> btw battou, I have a XG-M and XG-7 as well as few lenses that could keep the XG-1 company....



Are you trying to tell me that you have some Minoltas and glass you are looking to part with


----------



## Big Bully

Oh great, epat, you got Battou all excited.. And we had just calmed him down!!


----------



## Overread

Big Bully said:


> Hi guys sorry I haven't been on in a few days. I was out of town for a truck pull and I have been dealing with the loss of my little p&s camera..


 


Big Bully said:


> Nikon coolpix p-80
> it was a big step up from what i had so I am stoked!


 
much better news!

as too is getting out in the golden hours for shooting!

Battou just how many more cameras do you need? ')


----------



## Big Bully

Yes it is good news, it is soo much better than my last one.. Yippee!!

I could use a few more... and a few more hands to take the shots with.


----------



## monkeykoder

> Battou just how many more cameras do you need? ')



If he is a true man the answer to that question will always be "just one more"


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battou just how many more cameras do you need? ')
> 
> 
> 
> If he is a true man the answer to that question will always be "just one more"
Click to expand...


Always and forever


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm still looking for a 4x5 that doesn't cost your firstborn.


----------



## epatsellis

If I'm not mistaken (and perhaps being presumptive in regardiing the cost of first born these days), but Alpha has a Calumet for $75 in the Buy and Sell section, even after all the other odds and ends you need, you can still be well under $400.

erie


----------



## monkeykoder

epatsellis said:


> If I'm not mistaken (and perhaps being presumptive in regardiing the cost of first born these days), but Alpha has a Calumet for $75 in the Buy and Sell section, even after all the other odds and ends you need, you can still be well under $400.
> 
> erie



Maybe I'm wrong but I haven't seen a decent lens out there (besides the lenses for the old graphics) that goes for less than $300 with board and shutter say $50 on film holders gotta add a tripod somewhere in the $100-$200 range at least not much more than your mark and maybe I'm missing some good places to go buy lenses but that is stretching my possible budget a bit there.  (by the way a firstborn is a bit more expensive but they're surely worth it.)


----------



## Big Bully

I just got a tripod for $60 from BestBuy.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> I just got a tripod for $60 from BestBuy.



It's been almost a year (if not over) and I am still using and abusing my thirty dollar wall mart special.

I've put that tripod threw hell 





That lens is sturdy metal conctruction, albeit light for it's size and age it's still a meaty peice of glass and that bellows is not as light as it looks, it's actually heavier than the camera body.  

And that is nothing, I mount my EF and Vivitar 400mm to it and throw it over my shoulder like a hoboe amd parade around town. That is almost six pounds of camera hanging by the head and bouncing around as I walk.


----------



## Big Bully

I would say you HAVE put it through hell concidering you have a pringles can holding it up and  a folgers can to collect spare parts that falls off... hahaha..

Sorry I had to take advantage of the shot.. because thats what it looks like. ;-)


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> I would say you HAVE put it through hell concidering you have a pringles can holding it up and  a folgers can to collect spare parts that falls off... hahaha..
> 
> Sorry I had to take advantage of the shot.. because thats what it looks like. ;-)


----------



## monkeykoder

8lbs would be pretty light for large format cameras most would say $100 would be underdoing it.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


>


 

 I was hoping that you would get a kick out of that!


----------



## monkeykoder

Oh come on it has to show SOME signs of use...


----------



## Big Bully

No that is his OTHER tripod... hahahaha

Ok my mind is in the gutter today!


----------



## Overread

arrrr! 
Battou has Xenosaga!
*jealous*


----------



## epatsellis

monkeykoder said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but I haven't seen a decent lens out there (besides the lenses for the old graphics) that goes for less than $300 with board and shutter say $50 on film holders gotta add a tripod somewhere in the $100-$200 range at least not much more than your mark and maybe I'm missing some good places to go buy lenses but that is stretching my possible budget a bit there.  (by the way a firstborn is a bit more expensive but they're surely worth it.)



Perhap's it's my approach, let's see if I can break this down:


Camera, $75 (from alpha on the B&S forum)

Lens, $125 (I have a 150mm Sinar Selected Symmar Convertible I'm selling at that price, there's hundreds of others at any given time on ebay, as well as numerous other sources) if a lens isn't guaranteed to work, always add $50 for a shutter CLA, worst case, you'll have an extra $50 for film.

Film holders, loupe, darkcloth, etc. ~$75

Tripod, a Tiltall (preferably the original Marchioni Bros version or the Leitz) <$75
I know the ease of buying new is tempting, but I've gotten everything from a Gitzo series 5 with head for under $150 to a Tiltall for $30, and even two D&S Prolift tripods with Majestic geared heads, as well as a Bogen camera stand given to me. 

Starting any new venture, it's easy to convince yourself that you can't do it, true motivation is when you say "I will, and will improvise where I have to, but somehow, I will do it". I've dome a long way from building my own camera and using scrounged lenses with a lens cap for a shutter, but I did it without spending very much money at all, seriously.

erie


----------



## Big Bully

I agree.. Dustin you can do it..


----------



## monkeykoder

Build my own would be my standard approach to the situation (and I'd probably do a darned good job of it) but my dad doesn't have his woodworking shop up and running right now and in no way shape or form wants anything to do with building a camera.


----------



## epatsellis

Dustin, pm me, I have a few methods of building cameras that can be done with minimal tools, at minimal cost.


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess I'm just not looking in the right places for lenses because I don't see many for under $300 still do I just need to play the waiting game?  I saw a calumet body locally that goes for $140 with film holders but I just can't find a lens that goes for under $300 (after you include shutter and lens board).


----------



## epatsellis

A lensboard is the easiest part, for an older calumet it's typically a 4x4 piece, 1/8" thick (or 1/4" rabbeted to 1/8"), takes about 5 mins with a piece of 1/4" plywood or 1/8" masonite.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Oh come on it has to show SOME signs of use...



If you want I can show you some of the signs of use ...with the exception of the scraping to the swivle lock knob it's pretty standard ware. Even then the damage to the swivle lock knob is new, Kate nocked it over wile I was taking some handheald pictures. It's nothing to be worried about, just a scratch from where it hit the concrete. 




Overread said:


> arrrr!
> Battou has Xenosaga!
> *jealous*



Yeah, I have Xenosaga I and II. I have been less than impressed with II and have not gotten more than three or four hours into it...I bought it over a year ago. The first one is flatout awesome but the second does not live up to it and I have been told the third fails to live up to even the second 

Here is the full frame with the rest of the rack if you are curious, It ain't everything I got but.....I don't make a habit of taking pictures in the pig sty I call home.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah but you don't have any cool cameras that I want </sarcasm>


----------



## epatsellis

Maybe if you're good, you can ask Santa for this:


----------



## monkeykoder

If I'm lucky santa gets me a 4x5 calumet or possibly the bender kit if I'm extra nice.


----------



## Big Bully

I think I want something else from santa.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I think I want something else from santa.. lol



Me and Battou know what YOU'RE thinking...


----------



## epatsellis

Hey, I may be old and decrepit (at 45), but even I know what she want's from Santa....


----------



## Big Bully

oh Ya do huh?!


----------



## monkeykoder

Come on we know why this thread has been HEAVILY EDITED BY THE MODS in the past...


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha, I was just going to ask santa for a tropical vacation so I could work on my tan. And maybe a nice cabana boy to give me a fandamntastic massage...
What the HELL were you thinking?! haha


----------



## epatsellis

Larger lens, of course...


----------



## monkeykoder

Not getting fandamntastic massages at home?  I know I'm capable of giving fandamntastic massages sometimes but they never stay just massages if I'm anywhere near on my game.  (they turn into doves of course :shifty:


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha, are larger lenses all that they are cracked up to be..


----------



## monkeykoder

Well you want them to go as wide as you can get length is a matter of taste but you sure want them to go on the wide side (you know for good bokkeh).


----------



## Big Bully

hahaha... I gotchya


----------



## monkeykoder

I know I have magic in my hands...


----------



## Big Bully

lol


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Hahaha, are larger lenses all that they are cracked up to be..



Well...Obviously.....I mean if it's cracked...



Oh wait that ain't what you ment :lmao:


Yes. they are. Great big humungozoid primes are everything they are cracked up to be as long as you get one from a well known manufacturer.

Bushnell M42 big lens






Vivitar C/FD Super big lens





Vivitar O/OM Super big lens


----------



## monkeykoder

Ooooh those things are long AND thick.


----------



## Battou

they're natural :thumbup:


----------



## monkeykoder

Man trying to find lenses for large format is harder than finding lenses for 35mm by a LONG SHOT.


----------



## jstuedle

> Larger lens, of course...




I have this 400 f/3.5 with a 122mm filter thread, it's hell to hand hold though.


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> I have this 400 f/3.5 with a 122mm filter thread, it's hell to hand hold though.



I'll bet


----------



## monkeykoder

I wish I had some lenses that were hard to hand hold...


----------



## Big Bully

That would be fun. Imagine the shots you can pull off with that..

Dustin do you want to do my stats homework for me? lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Stats is the spawn of satan no sane person does someone else's stats homework.


----------



## Big Bully

Damn.. I know stats is the spawn of satan, why do you think I don't want to do my homework..


----------



## jstuedle

Every ne knows stats can be read to say anything. So just put anything down, that what the politicians do. OH MY, aint supposed to yak about politics. My bad!


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Every ne knows stats can be read to say anything. So just put anything down, that what the politicians do. OH MY, aint supposed to yak about politics. My bad!


 

Yeah your bad...
I wish I could put any answer down.. But my dumbass professor, eats, drinks, breaths and lives in the world of statistics... What a geek. Statistics are the most important valuable thing in the world to him... give me a freakin break..


----------



## monkeykoder

Mathematics is the most important thing for attempting to understand the structure of the world but other than that it is pretty much worthless.


----------



## Yemme

I would have helped you Big Bully but it's too late.  You guys a nearing page 100... Will there be a party?... This is momentous!


----------



## polymoog

Hands up if you couldn't be bummed to read all 98 pages in this thread  Sorry Yemme  I did read the first 5 pages though ...

Am I an addict if I have lots of "test" folders on my hard drive with pictures such as this? :


----------



## matt-l

when we reach 100 pages...drinks are on Bully!!


----------



## Big Bully

Well now that would make a mess now wouldn't it.. I would think you would want the drinks in a bottle or cup of some sort.. lol
Yemme, I still need a lot of help. So far, I am screwed in the subject.


----------



## epatsellis

monkeykoder said:


> Man trying to find lenses for large format is harder than finding lenses for 35mm by a LONG SHOT.


Really? 

I can walk into the camera room (yes, they have their own room..) and lay my hands on at least a dozen from 90mm to 600mm+.


Seriously though, like anything else, all it takes is money, KEH is great if you can't wait for a deal, their prices are fair, and you can always return what you don't like.

erie


----------



## Yemme

polymoog said:


> Hands up if you couldn't be bummed to read all 98 pages in this thread  Sorry Yemme  I did read the first 5 pages though ...


 

Wow.... you did better than me... I didn't even read the first page.


----------



## Yemme

Big Bully said:


> Well now that would make a mess now wouldn't it.. I would think you would want the drinks in a bottle or cup of some sort.. lol
> Yemme, I still need a lot of help. So far, I am screwed in the subject.


 

No more photography for you until you improve yes I said it. Blasphemy.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Well now that would make a mess now wouldn't it.. I would think you would want the drinks in a bottle or cup of some sort.. lol
> Yemme, I still need a lot of help. So far, I am screwed in the subject.



It is just TOO easy so easy I'd feel bad.

P.S. I started in this thread either somewhere around pg.10 or pg.50 I can never remember but I do remember a couple of nights where this thread grew several pages..


----------



## matt-l

hmm..i started about 6 pages back...stopped and now im here again, its just such a great big thread..i had to come in again


----------



## monkeykoder

It hooks you in and eventually you can't leave


----------



## Battou

lol OMFG....I got a few rolls of film back last week. There where three shots that not only sucked seriously bad, but despite a sharp focus I could not for the life of me figure out what the hell they where. I just found a couple pictures on my P-shooter I had forgotten about.

They are an epic macro failure... 


now I have got to post them....Prolly in a couple days as I did not scan them.


----------



## Big Bully

I started on page 1 and well.. Here I am. I have read every page. Probably because I am on every page.. This thread is addicting.


----------



## Battou

lol I need to clean out this P-shooter a little more.


Look what else I found on here..... It's a lens


----------



## Battou

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=140489


...


----------



## monkeykoder

I went to a photography swap meet today it was interesting I'm kinda glad I only had $10 on me because otherwise I would have come home with about as many cameras as battou has...  As it is I only got a bulk loader a darkroom timer and a safelight therefore completing the pretty much necessary things for the darkroom.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I went to a photography swap meet today it was interesting I'm kinda glad I only had $10 on me because otherwise I would have come home with about as many cameras as battou has...  As it is I only got a bulk loader a darkroom timer and a safelight therefore completing the pretty much necessary things for the darkroom.



:lmao: I only have a little over a dozen
















SLR's


----------



## monkeykoder

A dozen cameras is a lot to buy in one day but damn they had some sexy TLRs and just generally old cameras.  Not to mention newer Nikon pro 35mm cameras (If I had the money I would have gone home with 2-5 different f series cameras and lenses to go with them.)  Most of the funky/fun cameras were just piled in bargain bins for like $2-$5 a piece but buying even one would have hampered my ability to buy the darkroom stuff I wanted/needed for my addiction.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> A dozen cameras is a lot to buy in one day but damn they had some sexy TLRs and just generally old cameras.  Not to mention newer Nikon pro 35mm cameras (If I had the money I would have gone home with 2-5 different f series cameras and lenses to go with them.)  Most of the funky/fun cameras were just piled in bargain bins for like $2-$5 a piece but buying even one would have hampered my ability to buy the darkroom stuff I wanted/needed for my addiction.



Yeah I know, The local dealer just brought a beautful LF camera in and put it in his sales booth, Price wise was way not bad. I stood there saying "I don't need an LF camera right now, I don't need an LF camera right now, I don't need an LF camera right now" But it was not working and I almost bought it...But my wallet was empty.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah unless you're doing your own developing it probably isn't worth it to go large format.


----------



## epatsellis

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah unless you're doing your own developing it probably isn't worth it to go large format.



Quite true, black and white processing cost if you do it yourself are dirt cheap, and if you process your own C41 films, it can be far cheaper than having it done commercially (and buying short or recently outdated film can help keep costs down as well). If your end result is a digital file, the new Portras and Fuji's are really fantastic for scanning.

erie


----------



## Big Bully

Developing yourself is cheaper.. Hmm I must be doing it wrong.. lol
Just kidding. It is time consuming and yet so fun at the same time.. Damnit I need to move!


----------



## matt-l

Big Bully said:


> Damnit I need to move!



why is that?


----------



## Big Bully

I want a dark room.. I want my own room so I can paint, and do my art stuff and develop pictures... I want a space...


----------



## monkeykoder

Bathroom.


----------



## Big Bully

I don't have room in my bathroom for all my stuff..


----------



## monkeykoder

Neither do I...  I'll figure it out somehow.


----------



## jstuedle

Like I said in an earlier post, I had a darkroom in an apartment closet when our first was very young. Water was a little bit of an issue, but it worked. It's just a matter of wanting to do it badly enough.


----------



## Big Bully

The only bathroom that I think would work is my kids bathroom. I will have to think about it and see what I can figure out. I still have to buy all the dark room stuff. I wonder how well that one would go over. hahaha


----------



## monkeykoder

Go slowly with the darkroom equipment.  A film developing setup first (not much more than $20-30 new and MUCH less used) then find a cheaper film scanner (for posting on here) and slowly build up everything you need for printing.  It costs a lot but there are quite a few intermediate steps that help lighten the financial burden at any one point.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh I have the film developer and stuff. I just would need the enlarger and everything that goes in the dark room.


----------



## Battou

Hey BB...My GF (or rather I allowed her) did end up getting in the way of that request I made a couple days ago. That is not to say I got no where, I do have the basic idea and a start, I just could not get around to refining the work. If you want to see the basic iead let me know.


----------



## monkeykoder

???


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> ???



Some Photo work we discussed over PM, but my PM box is full and I am too damn lazy to make conversation space at the moment.


----------



## monkeykoder

Ahhhh fun stuff.


----------



## Big Bully

You can finish them up if you want to. No big deal. Thank you for working on them.


----------



## monkeykoder

So yeah... We need to get this thread above 100 pages stat.


----------



## Big Bully

I'm at 164 pages.... lol


----------



## Battou

I'm at 245...


----------



## Big Bully

how many posts per page do you have?


----------



## monkeykoder

50 fine we need to get to 5001 posts stat


----------



## Big Bully

Well start typing away there my friend.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> how many posts per page do you have?



20


----------



## Big Bully

I have 30.


----------



## Battou

I keep it at twenty particularly for the theme threads where mass photoposting is commonplace. even at 20 PPP it does some times bog down my connection pretty good, and I have a desently fast connection.


----------



## monkeykoder

I have a decent connection but I tend to stay away from the galleries unless there are actually some decent pictures in there.


----------



## Yemme

Ya'll are so bad... counting posts.  Well we will soon be on the 100 page.  The big drum roll is coming... who will be on top?


----------



## DeadEye

When the wife complained about my reading light bothering her (confession or an addict) instead of turning it off I gridded and flagged it.


----------



## monkeykoder

DeadEye said:


> When the wife complained about my reading light bothering her (confession or an addict) instead of turning it off I gridded and flagged it.



I think you may win a prize for that one.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

whats gridded and flagged it mean:blushing:.


----------



## DeadEye

Hawaii Five-O said:


> whats gridded and flagged it mean:blushing:.




  A grid is a honeycomb sort of a grate that fits over your studio light and holds the light from spreading out to a certain degree. I.E. a flood light will become more of a spot light if gridded.   A flag is anything you put between the light and subject to keep the light off that part of subject (the wife in this case).


----------



## monkeykoder

I would love to be able to do that on such short notice.


----------



## Big Bully

Now that is creative.. lol But very conciderate of you.


----------



## DeadEye

Big Bully said:


> Now that is creative.. lol But very conciderate of you.



 Im not an addict mind you just very conciderate.:mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

DeadEye said:


> Im not an addict mind you just very conciderate.:mrgreen:


 
Now now, shhh... Addict is a very strong word.. We can use constantly preoccupied with one topic.  Welcome to photoaholics. Hand over your camera to me, and nobody will get hurt.


----------



## monkeykoder

She isn't in charge of reassignment, I mean disposal, of cameras that is my job.


----------



## Big Bully

No no no... It's my job!


----------



## monkeykoder

I weigh more so I win therefore it is my job.


----------



## DeadEye

My precious ,my, precious please not "My Precious":redwine:~ I just need one more shot then Ill be OK.:redwine:


----------



## monkeykoder

Nope hand her over before BB gets there and steals my new camera I mean ummmm...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I weigh more so I win therefore it is my job.


Nuh uh!



DeadEye said:


> My precious ,my, precious please not "My Precious":redwine:~ I just need one more shot then Ill be OK.:redwine:


 

Its ok.. These are classic symptoms. Just hand over the camera.. I will show you the beautiful magic that me and your camera can do. :lmao:


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I weigh more so I win therefore it is my job.



I hold seniority and record in heavy weight class, it's mine! ALL MINE!!!        ha ha ha he he he


----------



## monkeykoder

Why argue we all know the cameras should be mine.  I have so few that they're all getting lonely.


----------



## Battou

...I need more minions...it's all mine


----------



## monkeykoder

Ah fine you can have it I got me a new body today now all I need to do is get me a lens and some film holders for and I'm going 4x5


----------



## epatsellis

monkeykoder said:


> Ah fine you can have it I got me a new body today now all I need to do is get me a lens and some film holders for and I'm going 4x5




I have a 150 Symmar Convertible for cheap, holders are inexpensive on ebay, I've been shooting more MF, 8x10 and 16x20 lately, the 4x5 stuff is getting jealous I think. 


erie


----------



## monkeykoder

PM me with what you're looking for for the 150mm.


----------



## Battou

Shweet, I got a new bag...ish, I did not have a camera bag before. My GF's Sister in law was given a old camera bag to give to me, It's ginormous, I love it.






(photo taken at work BTW)

Right now it's contents are:

Sears 60-300 4.0/5.6 Macro Zoom (Ø 62mm)
Canon FD 100-200 5.6 Zoom (Ø 52mm)
Sakar 135mm 2.8 (Ø 55mm)
Canon FD 85mm 1.8 (Ø 55mm)
Canon FD 50mm 1.4 (Ø 52mm)
Canon FD 35mm 3.5 (Ø 55mm)
Canon FD 28mm 2.8 (Ø 55mm)
Canon FD 28mm 2.8 (Ø 52mm)

Filters

Ø 52mm Macro filter 1
Ø 52mm Macro filter 2
Ø 52mm Macro filter 4
Ø 52mm CC 81A
Ø 52mm Polerizer

Eight rolls of film
800 X6
400 X2

Misc
Lens cloth
2x teleconverter
gel pack

Not currently in but have space for
Back up body (Canon EF)


----------



## monkeykoder

I think you may have more lenses in that bag than I have total between camera bodies and lenses.


----------



## Battou

Maybe...










And yes I can carry it just fine. 

I had filled it with the intentions of going for a long walk with my GF, but plans changed...


----------



## monkeykoder

How could you get around without all those lenses.


----------



## Battou

I dunno, I used to just carry a couple in a back pack, But I never really liked the idea of them in there, but I managed....somehow.


----------



## monkeykoder

lenses = teh awesome.


----------



## Battou

One can't get the right shot with out the right glass.


----------



## monkeykoder

One can always get _a _shot but never the shot.


----------



## Battou

yup


----------



## monkeykoder

I hope we hit 5000 posts in this thread by the end of the day.


----------



## epatsellis

Battou said:


> One can't get the right shot with out the right glass.


agreed, 
that's why:






and







are sitting on my shelf. (old pics, in fact, there's a few more nikon bodies & lenses)


----------



## monkeykoder

All hail nikon


----------



## Battou

Noice.


My bag there was configured for landscape and wildlife, Hence the 35mm and dulpicate 28mm lenses (one for me and one for my GF to use). Where we where planning on going, I have seen several birds that just have to be shot thus the 400mm on the camera and the 60-300. The 50mm, 85mm and 100-200 are must haves for general use I was ready for anything 

On top of that she has a Canon FD 50mm 1.8 on her camera and my Gemini 80 - 200 Macro zoom in her bag.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I hope we hit 5000 posts in this thread by the end of the day.


Nope, not yet, but maybe tomorrow! (now today)


----------



## monkeykoder

For you maybe...  I still have 40 min.


----------



## monkeykoder

Perhaps I can handle this myself.


----------



## monkeykoder

Probably not but maybe.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow, I totally thought I would miss the big 5000!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I decided to have a life for a little bit instead of posting.


----------



## Yemme

You guys still haven't made it to 100...chop chop!


----------



## Joves

Yemme said:


> You guys still haven't made it to 100...chop chop!


Maybe this will do it.
I have been addicted since screw mount cameras. I have found there being no real ill effects on my life except for depletion of cash from my wallet. So should I heat my house this month or, buy new glass? After all I can stay under some covers and, stick some light bulbs near my water pipes.


----------



## Yemme

Nope not on page 100 yet...

I really commend you guys for dipping into your wallet for your craft... Hundreds & thousands... Sheesh... I tried to get a lens out of someone who posted today on the forum.  I can't spend money like that unless it's on clothes ..... But watcha gonna do.....  I have to walk on 31st when I go to B&H just so I won&#8217;t bypass Macy&#8217;s and H&M.


----------



## monkeykoder

If you don't have kids the correct answer would be glass if you have kids they're a little more important (but if they're teenagers glass is still the answer they can darned well tough it out.)


----------



## monkeykoder

By the way we're almost on pg 100


----------



## monkeykoder

by the way we should be there soon (maybe NOW)


----------



## sunlioness

Amazingly enough, you made it


----------



## jstuedle

Page 100. Gee, I'da never thunk-it!


----------



## Yemme

Yay...monkeykoder you are the chosen one.... :cheers:

I don't have any children... I just can't see myself dropping that kind of money on a camera.  Clothes... whole different story...Does this mean I am not in the addict club yet???


----------



## monkeykoder

It means we have to get you over your addiction to clothes.  You don't need them they're pretty much worthless anyways.  Cameras and lenses on the other hand are absolutely essential to the survival of a photographer therefore more necessary than clothes.


----------



## Battou

I run around nekid all the time

So do my subjects


----------



## monkeykoder

How else could you afford all of those lenses...


----------



## Battou

The Canon lenses ain't bad, it's the Pentax lenses that I am giving my shirt for


----------



## monkeykoder

Well soon you'll have to start giving up more of your clothing to keep funding your collection.


----------



## Battou

...



I just parted with my briefs for a couple Minoltas.....


----------



## monkeykoder

All of them or just one pair?


----------



## Battou




----------



## monkeykoder

I see.


----------



## Battou

It's kinda funny actually

My most expencive lenses are as follows

Vivitar 400mm f/5.6 C/FD - $100
Pentax 50mm Super Macro Takumar f/4 M/42 - $95
Vivitar 400mm f/5.6 O/OM - $68
Canon FD 100-200 f/5.6 - about $60 (part of a package deal)

Someone said Pentax lenses where cheeper :scratch:


----------



## monkeykoder

Where do you get lenses that cheap?


----------



## Battou

Vivitar 400mm f/5.6 C/FD - $100 - TPF user DeadEye
Pentax 50mm Super Macro Takumar f/4 M/42 - $95 - Antique mall Vender #90
Vivitar 400mm f/5.6 O/OM - $68 - Antique mall Vender #90
Canon FD 100-200 f/5.6 - about $60 (part of a package deal) - Ebay


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I guess this forum isn't a bad place to buy stuff Alpha sold me a Calumet body for $75.  It isn't in great shape but certainly functional.


----------



## Battou

lol yeah, I'm just waiting for some one to put up an FD 400mm 2.8L, I know it exists, I've seen three of them on other sites but....I missed out...


----------



## monkeykoder

If I keep at it I'll have a complete 4x5 setup for under $250 but the guy that has the film holders on apug isn't getting back to me.


----------



## Big Bully

I thought we had to get to 5001 posts for the thread to be at 100 pages.. What is the deal?! 
I have new subjects to shoot! My sister just had a brand new baby a week ago, and my husbands best friends wife just had their baby last night. SOOO I am going to attempt to do new born photography, if they let me.. lol Time to kick up the heater to like 80 to make the kids warm..


----------



## monkeykoder

That might be fun.


----------



## Big Bully

I would hope so. They are both really beautiful babies. This is my sisters 4th kid and my friends 1st. So it will be interesting. lol


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> It means we have to get you over your addiction to clothes.  You don't need them they're pretty much worthless anyways.  Cameras and lenses on the other hand are absolutely essential to the survival of a photographer therefore more necessary than clothes.




Oh no&#8230; blasphemy.


----------



## monkeykoder

Seriously how is that blasphemy?  I mean clothes do nothing other than keep you warm when needed.  It isn't like clothes define you as a person while a camera may not do that easier at least you can do something fun with it.  The only fun thing you can do with clothes is take them off.


----------



## Yemme

Battou said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> I just parted with my briefs for a couple Minoltas.....



I bet you&#8217;re not the first... Plus I'm sure they&#8217;re more comfortable being free.


----------



## monkeykoder

Oy.


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Seriously how is that blasphemy?  I mean clothes do nothing other than keep you warm when needed.  It isn't like clothes define you as a person while a camera may not do that easier at least you can do something fun with it.  The only fun thing you can do with clothes is take them off.



Oh I have fun with clothes... I'm sure you've enjoyed the look of attire more than once in your life.

Sorry for the delay I'm watching House.


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Oy.



Oye what.... You guys let your boys out to play... Hang and be free.:mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder

I really don't tend to notice what people wear unless they're very flamboyant and then it is just distracting and mildly annoying.  I'm very minimalistic when it comes to clothes jeans and a t-shirt is about as dressed up as I get.  I prefer women in the minimalistic clothing (and prefer no cleavage showing too) it is not only less distracting but gives me a better impression of them as a person.  I don't tend to like people that try too hard to look good.


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> I prefer women in the minimalistic clothing (and prefer no cleavage showing too) it is not only less distracting but gives me a better impression of them as a person.



:hug::Your such a good guy... So chee chees distract you??? How hard is it for you to keep eye contact?


----------



## monkeykoder

It isn't all that hard but there are the days were I'm really fed up with being single when they do start to distract me.  Then again on those days anything distracts me.


----------



## Yemme

Why are you single ... are you at least going on dates?


----------



## monkeykoder

No I'm what you call a social retard I stick with my comfort zone (and the only female math majors I meet are married) when it comes to people add that to the fact that I'm too broke to pay for anything you end up single.  I've been single for a little over a year now and no prospects probably for another couple years.


----------



## Yemme

Are you broke because of photography...

Sorry for delay, eating dinner...


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm broke because I'm a college student who is also socially inept you have any idea how hard it is to find a job when you're too scared of people to talk to your damned college adviser about graduation much less go to an interview without totally botching it.  I work as a math tutor about 3 hours a week which coincidentally if I had social skills could net me somewhere in the range of $90 a week instead of $30 and if I used my social skills I could probably get 10+ hours a week of private tutoring bringing me up to $300 a week which while not a lot is pretty decent for a college student working around a rather difficult schedule when you factor in the fact that I have my kid 2 days out of the week.


----------



## monkeykoder

I just now realized how pissed off I am right now over nothing maybe I need to get my butt out there and start taking some pictures.


----------



## Yemme

Every college student who's independent is broke at times.  You don't seem to have a dialog problem.  You&#8217;re funny and have character but in person your just shy... you should be as free in person as you are here.  Try it&#8230; 

Have you thought of looking into tutoring services?  Companies that cater to children not just adults&#8230; There&#8217;s Champion Learning&#8230; Bell and others, not sure what the west coast has.


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> I just now realized how pissed off I am right now over nothing maybe I need to get my butt out there and start taking some pictures.



Oh stop the drama and go to an Irish pub and get drunk... So what it's a tuesday night.


----------



## monkeykoder

They require at least a bachelors degree and if you're not a math major a teaching credential as well (at least I'm a math major).  Sad thing is I'm not independent there is no way I could be independent making $30 per week.  

P.S.  No sex and no money makes monkeykoder a really frustrated boy (I can hardly afford beer and I brew the darned stuff myself).


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> They require at least a bachelors degree and if you're not a math major a teaching credential as well (at least I'm a math major).  Sad thing is I'm not independent there is no way I could be independent making $30 per week.
> 
> P.S.  No sex and no money makes monkeykoder a really frustrated boy (I can hardly afford beer and I brew the darned stuff myself).



Sorry... Well the next step is private tutoring.  You have to figure out to make it in the home... Does au pair/tutor work for you. 

Your reminding me of my math days, damn... I only loved Series.. God Bless Series...


----------



## epatsellis

Yemme said:


> :hug::Your such a good guy... So chee chees distract you??? How hard is it for you to keep eye contact?


You mean to tell me that women with large chee chees have eyes? Now you tell me...


----------



## Yemme

Didn't you see them...they are pointy and stick out???

Is this thread going to go pass a 100 or will it end... mmmmm.... It feels like the year 2000.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Does au pair/tutor work for you.
> 
> Your reminding me of my math days, damn... I only loved Series.. God Bless Series...



Series are fun what do you mean by that first part?



> You mean to tell me that women with large chee chees have eyes? Now you tell me...



Sometimes I wonder...


----------



## Yemme

Some babysitters are tutors... it depends on the circumstance.  Just wanted to know if you were interested in doing something like that.  It's not for every one.

I'm not sure if your refering to the math part or babysitting which one.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Yemme said:


> Are you broke because of photography...
> 
> Sorry for delay, eating dinner...



you have more delays than an airline.:taped sh: hehe


----------



## Yemme

Hawaii Five-O said:


> you have more delays than an airline.:taped sh: hehe




 Hey you... good one...At least my delays aren't perminant.


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't exactly have skills required for tutoring kids that still need babysitters.  At this time I mostly tutor college level math I can do high school fairly easily and probably middle school.


----------



## Yemme

You can do high school level in someone&#8217;s home, while taking care of a younger sibling.  You can also ask around through your tutees.  If anyone needs help with SAT...  But tutoring is profitable you just have to find the clients.


----------



## Battou

hi, I'm here


----------



## Battou

ha ha 5K is mine


----------



## Battou

so is 5001


----------



## monkeykoder

Well screw you too.


----------



## Yemme

U guys are sad.. Well Battou at least your first on page 101...

You guys have a good night and don't stay up late.


----------



## Battou

...I prefer people of the female persuation, but thanks anyway


----------



## monkeykoder

Awww but I'm ready for you


----------



## Joves

I see this thread is going places.


----------



## monkeykoder

By that you mean 90* from anywhere.


----------



## manaheim

*whew*

101 pages is a hell of a lot to read.































yes, I'm joking.


----------



## monkeykoder

I have yet to meet anyone that has read from the beginning that started past pg 10...


----------



## Battou

I read it from the beginning, I just did not post until later on, Don't remember what page but....still.


----------



## monkeykoder

I know it was well before pg 50...


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Its almost like if Jessica Alba and  Alf got married and had kids.


----------



## monkeykoder

That would be kinda cool I wanna see the babies.


----------



## Battou

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Its almost like if Jessica Alba and  Alf got married and had kids.





lol wut


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't know but it would be funny...


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

hahahahah my crazy thoughts when its late at night.  Alf Albas


----------



## monkeykoder

Fun stuff.


----------



## Big Bully

You guys are funny... 

In all actuallity I have actually read 98% of the pages on this thread!


----------



## monkeykoder

So have I and if I'm not mistaken we both started around pg10


----------



## Battou

anyone feel ambitious enough to go threw and count howmany times i dun posted clear cut spam in this thread? 








I don't


----------



## monkeykoder

Shouldn't be too hard just get your post count in this thread and viola I'm done.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Shouldn't be too hard just get your post count in this thread and viola I'm done.



no, cuz not all of my posts in this thread where spams :mrgreen:


----------



## jstuedle

Battou said:


> no, cuz not all of my posts in this thread where spams :mrgreen:



Do you want an exact number or a well rounded, expert guess? I'd say 93% of your total post count. (this estimate has a margin of error or +/- 2.5 % )


----------



## Battou

lol, ain't that high


----------



## monkeykoder

is so.


----------



## Yemme

Hi guys.....Bye guys......


----------



## monkeykoder

Sometimes I wonder if I'm intimidating to women...  I swear the only women that ever talk to me without a significant amount of prompting are married or soon to be married.  Darn it why can't I just meet an intelligent woman who appreciates my humor at least 50% of the time and ISN'T MARRIED.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

I don't know, are you trying too hard?


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I'm intimidating to women...  I swear the only women that ever talk to me without a significant amount of prompting are married or soon to be married.  Darn it why can't I just meet an intelligent woman who appreciates my humor at least 50% of the time and ISN'T MARRIED.




Ok are you ready... this is the key, the secret of all secrets.  You go to a pawn shop and you get yourself a wedding band.  You place it on your married ring finger and the women will fall to your feet. 

Trust me.....:hug::


----------



## Joves

Yemme said:


> Ok are you ready... this is the key, the secret of all secrets. You go to a pawn shop and you get yourself a wedding band. You place it on your married ring finger and the women will fall to your feet.
> 
> Trust me.....:hug::


Yeah it works! I did that a long time ago as an experiment. I love doing social experiments they can be amusing. And I did read the whole thread.


----------



## monkeykoder

Hawaii Five-O said:


> I don't know, are you trying too hard?



I don't know.  I don't think I'm trying at all...


----------



## manaheim

monkeykoder said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I'm intimidating to women... I swear the only women that ever talk to me without a significant amount of prompting are married or soon to be married. Darn it why can't I just meet an intelligent woman who appreciates my humor at least 50% of the time and ISN'T MARRIED.


 
Dude, you just need to bathe more often.










:lmao: j/k


----------



## monkeykoder

manaheim said:


> Dude, you just need to bathe more often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao: j/k



I might agree if you said "Cut your hair" or possibly "shave" more often but I think I probably bathe plenty.


----------



## manaheim

monkeykoder said:


> I might agree if you said "Cut your hair" or possibly "shave" more often but I think I probably bathe plenty.


 
Oh, well, then maybe its because you look like the wild man of borneo?


----------



## monkeykoder

Might be a problem but it really depends on who you ask...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> So have I and if I'm not mistaken we both started around pg10


 
I think you are right actually. Wow that was a long time ago!!



jstuedle said:


> Do you want an exact number or a well rounded, expert guess? I'd say 93% of your total post count. (this estimate has a margin of error or +/- 2.5 % )


NO MORE STATISTICS...!!



Yemme said:


> Ok are you ready... this is the key, the secret of all secrets. You go to a pawn shop and you get yourself a wedding band. You place it on your married ring finger and the women will fall to your feet.
> 
> Trust me.....:hug::


 She is actually right. For some reason women love what they "can't" have. I know it is the same with men too. All ya gotta do is play it cool have the wedding band on your hand, and then you will be able to get the girl. Even if you eventually have to tell her you faked the whole married thing, you two will be close enough she won't be too pissed off.


----------



## epatsellis

Big Bully said:


> ...Even if you eventually have to tell her you faked the whole married thing, you two will be close enough she won't be too pissed off.



You hope....


----------



## Big Bully

Very true. I hope that she wouldn't be too pissed off. But if you tell her early enough in the relationship, then she might think it was funny. And in all actuallity if he just wore the ring on the finger, and never actually said he was married. Then it would just be her misunderstanding. Right?


----------



## Yemme

Joves said:


> Yeah it works! I did that a long time ago as an experiment. I love doing social experiments they can be amusing. And I did read the whole thread.



Liar liar pants on fire.

Even if it was for a while I'm sure you had fun....


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Might be a problem but it really depends on who you ask...




Is there a image of you on here ... let us critique you.  It might help.  We'll do it with love:heart:.


----------



## Yemme

Big Bully said:


> Very true. I hope that she wouldn't be too pissed off. But if you tell her early enough in the relationship, then she might think it was funny. And in all actuallity if he just wore the ring on the finger, and never actually said he was married. Then it would just be her misunderstanding. Right?



Bingo...  That's all you have to do.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

monkeykoder said:


> 17 was a great age for me .)



I wish I was 17 again and would do things differently. 17 is a good all around age.  At 16 your still sorta a kid and 18 your almost an adult. I don't like being a late 20 something.


----------



## monkeykoder

Hawaii Five-O said:


> I wish I was 17 again and would do things differently. 17 is a good all around age.  At 16 your still sorta a kid and 18 your almost an adult. I don't like being a late 20 something.



Being an early 20something is even more of a pain you're not established in a job yet and still have to deal with other students.


----------



## Battou

Yemme said:


> Is there a image of you on here ... let us critique you.  It might help.  We'll do it with love:heart:.



MK and I both made Page 1

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115323


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah self portraits are a pain...

P.S. The hair is about twice that long now and the facial hair is pretty well grown in (to be shaved soon probably.


----------



## Battou

mine is about the same cept the crap on my chin, that is barely stuble now


----------



## monkeykoder

Figured I'd post a newer image of myself.


----------



## monkeykoder

P.S. I really need to find someone to take some pictures of me this is a pain in the butt especially if I want to try out lighting techniques.


----------



## Yemme

Battou said:


> MK and I both made Page 1
> 
> http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115323



Wow... I already knew what BB looked like but it's nice to see a face with the name.

Ok...Here goes MK

First um... if your hair is still long, chop it off.  The extra length is hiding that handsome face.  You have gorgeous eyes and lips so you can't afford to hid them.  I'm not sure if short is something you like.  Maybe as short as Iron Flatline on that page.  Also a man who goes bald is sexy... But you have to have a decent shaped head to pull that off.  If you go for a bald head you should grow a gotee.  Make sure it stays trimmed.  Also make sure you shave on the regular....

Ok clothes... no more prints...please.... All solid colors from now on.  Stay in the black,navy blue, and white colors.  Also the button down shirt I'm not feeling it.  Maybe only crew neck shirts.  If you want to pull off a button downed shirt leave it open with a t-shirt underneath.

The jeans are cool... are you a sneaker man or boots?

Ok that's all I could think of... You are a cutie... You'll find someone in time.  All good things come ot those who wait:hug::.

Ok bed time...


----------



## Yemme

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Hey... we haven't seen your picture on here yet




And you never will...:hug::


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Figured I'd post a newer image of myself.



I like the polo shirt... keep that.

CUT THE HAIR....:heart::hug::


----------



## monkeykoder

Awwwww and I was going to wait until my hair was down to my butt to cut it again   I'll take your opinion into consideration (after I see if my current look works for two females I might actually have made some inroads with...)


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Awwwww and I was going to wait until my hair was down to my butt to cut it again   I'll take your opinion into consideration (after I see if my current look works for two females I might actually have made some inroads with...)



Nope it's hair cut time.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> And you never will...:hug::



Hows that for not sharing   I guess to each their own


----------



## Big Bully

Hawaii Five-O said:


> I wish I was 17 again and would do things differently. 17 is a good all around age. At 16 your still sorta a kid and 18 your almost an adult. I don't like being a late 20 something.


 Yeah the later end of the 20 somethings suck! Especially since I am still in college. *sigh* I should be done by now!



monkeykoder said:


> Being an early 20something is even more of a pain you're not established in a job yet and still have to deal with other students.


Don't worry, I'm not established in a job yet either, and I am OLDER than you! And I still have to deal with students.



Battou said:


> MK and I both made Page 1
> 
> http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115323


 
Hey I made page 1 too!!!



Yemme said:


> Wow... I already knew what BB looked like but it's nice to see a face with the name.
> 
> Ok...Here goes MK
> 
> First um... if your hair is still long, chop it off. The extra length is hiding that handsome face. You have gorgeous eyes and lips so you can't afford to hid them. I'm not sure if short is something you like. Maybe as short as Iron Flatline on that page. Also a man who goes bald is sexy... But you have to have a decent shaped head to pull that off. If you go for a bald head you should grow a gotee. Make sure it stays trimmed. Also make sure you shave on the regular....
> 
> Ok clothes... no more prints...please.... All solid colors from now on. Stay in the black,navy blue, and white colors. Also the button down shirt I'm not feeling it. Maybe only crew neck shirts. If you want to pull off a button downed shirt leave it open with a t-shirt underneath.
> 
> The jeans are cool... are you a sneaker man or boots?
> 
> Ok that's all I could think of... You are a cutie... You'll find someone in time. *All good things come ot those who wait*:hug::.
> 
> Ok bed time...


 
Ya know, you two could always start a relationship.. lol 



Yemme said:


> And you never will...:hug::


 
 Chicken!!! If I can show my ugly mug on this website you can too!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Chicken!!! If I can show my ugly mug on this website you can too!!



We all can't be as brave as you.  I know I'd never post a picture with so much as my shirt off.


----------



## Big Bully

Hey I have a wild hair every once and awhile. And MK you might look alittle strange in a bra or other lingere. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Boxers DUH... :greenpbl:


----------



## Big Bully

LOL!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Sometimes I wonder about you lil miss bully.


----------



## Yemme

Hawaii Five-O said:


> :shock:
> 
> haha thats ok if you don't want to:hug::



I don wana...:greenpbl:


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Hows that for not sharing   I guess to each their own



Actually if you look really hard ... you never know what you might find....


----------



## Yemme

Big Bully said:


> Ya know, you two could always start a relationship.. lol


We're not each other's type....



Big Bully said:


> Chicken!!! If I can show my ugly mug on this website you can too!!



bawk, bawk,  baaaawk


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> We're not each other's type....



Translation:  He isn't cute enough for me but I like to help build confidence because I'm secure in a relationship... (frightening how plausible that sounds).


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Sometimes I wonder about you lil miss bully.


 
Wwwhhy!? hmmm



Yemme said:


> We're not each other's type....
> 
> 
> 
> bawk, bawk, baaaawk


 
hahahahha. Thats funny!


----------



## monkeykoder

BB you're an oddun


----------



## Big Bully

I'm a what?!


----------



## monkeykoder

An oddun it's hillbilly for an odd one.


----------



## Big Bully

And how am I odd.. I am still young enough to have a wild hair, I'm not THAT old.


----------



## monkeykoder

You're kids are older than my kid therefore you're ancient...


----------



## Big Bully

Oh you big baby.. Just cuz I am 4-5 years older than you.... Doesn't mean I'm ancient!


----------



## monkeykoder

Are you even that much older than me?


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah you are 23 right!?


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah as of 9 days ago.


----------



## Big Bully

Why didn't you tell me!!! Happy belated birthday!!!

So ya I am 4 years and acouple months older than you. 
My niece and you share a b-day!


----------



## monkeykoder

Why would anyone know when my birthday is?  I mean seriously?


----------



## Big Bully

Well you could have told me!! I thought we were friends.. 

*I think I am going to go pout!!!  *


----------



## monkeykoder

Most of my friends don't know when my birthday is, seriously (except those odd ones that have been around for years and ask too many questions).


----------



## Big Bully

Why on earth would you not want anyone to know when your birthday is???!
Well my friend you are now screwed because I now know your birthday is on the 19th!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

It isn't that I particularly want people to not know it is just that I don't particularly care if they do so it never gets brought up.


----------



## Big Bully

Well it has now!!!   lol
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=143189


----------



## Joves

monkeykoder said:


> Hows that for not sharing  I guess to each their own


 And we all know sharing is caring.


----------



## Big Bully

What is the point of being a photoholic if you can't even take a picture of yourself... Hmmmmm?!


----------



## Joves

I have never done a self portrait. Actually never thought about doing one. Im not at all photogenic and, the best pic I had of myself was my D/L photo.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh come on! You aren't giving yourself enough credit!


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Translation:  He isn't cute enough for me but I like to help build confidence because I'm secure in a relationship... (frightening how plausible that sounds).





 So not true... Your f-able.... It's just we're two different people.  Trust me I could put your lips to good use.:hug::

Happy belated B-day.... :cheers:


----------



## Yemme

Hawaii Five-O said:


> I don wana either then hmmph!:greenpbl:




Be man... step up to the plate....:hug::


----------



## Yemme

Joves said:


> And we all know sharing is caring.



 funny... By the way did I not share images with you Joves...  Did you not appreciate my images...They might not have been mine... But I shared images.:mrgreen:


----------



## Joves

Yemme said:


> funny... By the way did I not share images with you Joves... Did you not appreciate my images...They might not have been mine... But I shared images.:mrgreen:


 Why were you one of the models? 
Well appreciate yeah they were interesting to say the least.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> So not true... Your f-able.... It's just we're two different people.  Trust me I could put your lips to good use.:hug::
> 
> Happy belated B-day.... :cheers:


I can say I'm an odd one and you do rather seem to be fairly normal for a female...  Just for fun I wanted to add this smiley to my post waiting


----------



## Yemme

Joves said:


> Why were you one of the models?
> Well appreciate yeah they were interesting to say the least.



   You should do a portrait of yourself like BB said.  You guys are pro's I'm an amateur I can get away with not having any.  I only did a shot of my legs... Portraits can be anything right... as long as it says "you".  Go for it.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> You should do a portrait of yourself like BB said.  You guys are pro's I'm an amateur I can get away with not having any.  I only did a shot of my legs... Portraits can be anything right... as long as it says "you".  Go for it.



I'm no pro and I have several self-portraits on this board and I know for a fact that the FM10 has a self timer on it...


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> I can say I'm an odd one and you do rather seem to be fairly normal for a female...



No more bad mouthing yourself... or else...layball:

I love these smilies...


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> I'm no pro and I have several self-portraits on this board and I know for a fact that the FM10 has a self timer on it...




So what's your point MK...I said I did do a self portrait just not of my face...:mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm not bad mouthing myself just saying that normal doesn't exactly apply to me...


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> I'm not bad mouthing myself just saying that normal doesn't exactly apply to me...



Unique you are...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> So what's your point MK...I said I did do a self portrait just not of my face...:mrgreen:



Well #1 you didn't post it in this thread (unless I was really out of it) and #2 legs aren't anywhere near as important as the face they don't tell you much about a person while a face shot does.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Unique you are...



Some days that doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Well #1 you didn't post it in this thread (unless I was really out of it) and #2 legs aren't anywhere near as important as the face they don't tell you much about a person while a face shot does.



I disagree... I think a shot that says who you are does not have to incorporate your face.  You could be doing something that conveys your personality...  A smile doesn't always say it all.


----------



## monkeykoder

Unless you're an insanely happy person I think a smile detracts from telling people who you are.  I'd say depending on the person either the face or the hands tells you the most about who they are.


----------



## Yemme

I agree with the hands... But i feel doing and being is more telling than a still image.


----------



## monkeykoder

That is the art of photography to bring out the doing and being from a still image.  The heart and the soul of a person in a fraction of a second.


----------



## Yemme

But why must the image be a head shot... I've seen moving images without that element.  I still get their personality.


----------



## Joves

Yemme said:


> So what's your point MK...I said I did do a self portrait just not of my face...:mrgreen:


OK so post the self pic without the face.  Or PM it to me if it is unacceptable for posting. I know Im a  now.


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess the question here is what is it that defines the person.  I'd say a picture of your favorite outfit or your comfy shoes is more of a portrait of you than a picture of your legs (I can't think of a many ways legs could define a person).


----------



## Yemme

Joves said:


> OK so post the self pic without the face.  Or PM it to me if it is unacceptable for posting. I know Im a  now.



:naughty:If you want to see the image like Alpha would say use your search function.  I didn't post it on TPF though...:mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder

You're pure evil.


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> You're pure evil.



And the sooner you realize that all women are ... you will find one and then it will be too late.:greenpbl:

The image is out there you just have to find it guys.:hug::.........


----------



## monkeykoder

Well how are we supposed to find it when we have no clues?  If it isn't on TPF how are we supposed to use a search function?


----------



## Yemme

There's a trail of breadcrumbs you just have to follow it.


----------



## monkeykoder

First I have to find the beginning of the trail to follow it.


----------



## Yemme

It's called the search function on TPF... You can tell you guys are men... You have no idea how to snoop...Not a clue how to investigate.  And I mean that in a loving way.


----------



## monkeykoder

Why would I want to know how to snoop?


----------



## Yemme

Point taken...


----------



## monkeykoder

I only look for two things in people I don't know #1 if they're female I look for a wedding ring #2 I look at them and see if they're hiding anything #1 is just so I know my prospects #2 tells me whether or not I should stay away from them.


----------



## Yemme

I'm inquisitive... a.k.a Nosey...If I'm interested in someone I do my homework.  That's why I know how to snoop.


----------



## Yemme

Men ...It's really nothing to see anyway.  So you're not missing out.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah but you're telling us we can't have something stupid psychology.


----------



## Yemme

You can have anything you want in life you just have to work for it.


----------



## monkeykoder

I can't have 10 wives that all know about the situation and don't nag me too much (and don't team up against me).


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I can't have 10 wives that all know about the situation and don't nag me too much (and don't team up against me).




but....but sex is way better when they team up

































Oh, did I say that out loud :blushing:


----------



## monkeykoder

I MEANT team nagging and I'm damned sure I'm not capable of pleasuring that many women at once I'd be hard pressed to even make an attempt at two.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I MEANT team nagging and I'm damned sure I'm not capable of pleasuring that many women at once I'd be hard pressed to even make an attempt at two.



Sorry, I've been told I am some sort of god multiple times so I guess I must overestimate the ability of mere sexual mortals frequently as I do not believe I am above average in the bedroom.


----------



## monkeykoder

I've gotten that remark before but I don't think 10 is a number I'd ever want to try.


----------



## monkeykoder

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Stop teasing us!!layball: haha
> 
> I hope its a picture of you doing math homework, that would be so HOT.



I sense sarcasm but math is teh awesome.


----------



## Yemme

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Stop teasing us!!layball: haha
> 
> I hope its a picture of you doing math homework, that would be so HOT.




  Funny....


----------



## Joves

Man you all make me feel old now. Born in 80 . I was shooting alot of the punk rock scene then.


----------



## Yemme

Joves said:


> Man you all make me feel old now. Born in 80 . I was shooting alot of the punk rock scene then.



Your fine wine aged to perfection Joves.


----------



## monkeykoder

Fine wine eh?  Well I'll be a lightly aged dubbel in that case.


----------



## Yemme

Nah your young... soda pop you are


----------



## monkeykoder

I have some taste you know my kingdom for some Wesvleteren


----------



## Yemme

I'm sure you do but your young.  So I felt soda pop works for you.  Maybe in another 10 years you can graduate.


----------



## monkeykoder

How about a nice Hefeweizen???  They're supposed to be consumed young and fresh (with a nice light refreshing body that feels like tender caresses on your tongue.).


----------



## Yemme

Only if your over 25...


----------



## Battou

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Your almost the same age as me, I was born in 1980



Ha Ha, old man, I was 10/14/81.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well soda is disgusting and I refuse to have it associated with me I'd go for iced tea but I'm not cool and refreshing and I'm also not hot and soothing (I don't think anyone is) so I can't be hot tea which leaves me with alcoholic beverages I don't like wine or hard alcohol for the most part leaving me with beer and if someone tried to associate me with budweiser or it's ilk I might have to disassociate myself with them as they're horrible people.


----------



## Yemme

You are now officially bumped to your drink of choice.  So what would you like be referred as?


----------



## monkeykoder

Of course a Belgian Dubbel what else?


----------



## Yemme

Ok hun... you got it... Have good night Dubbel.


----------



## monkeykoder

I can does be a pain in the butt.


----------



## monkeykoder

So who is photoshopping a picture of themselves for a Halloween avatar?


----------



## Yemme

That's a great Idea... What would you want to be?


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't know haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## Yemme

Liquor....perhaps...


----------



## monkeykoder

I could be a flying monkey but I don't think I have any pictures that would suit that.


----------



## Yemme

You are a photographer make it happen.  You should also make your long hair an element.


----------



## monkeykoder

You have any idea how hard self portraits are?  At least ones that look good and you don't have a remote for your camera.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah but you're telling us we can't have something stupid psychology.


 
Yeah that is bad psychology there.. Telling a man that he can't have something, only makes him want it more!!



Battou said:


> but....but sex is way better when they team up
> 
> 
> Oh, did I say that out loud :blushing:


 

I was sooo thinking the same thing!! :lmao:



Hawaii Five-O said:


> Your almost the same age as me, I was born in 1980


 
YOUR OLLLD!! lol, How much older than me are you!?



Battou said:


> Ha Ha, old man, I was 10/14/81.


Yeah I'm older than you... BTW happy belated birthday... You forgot to mention it to me too!! Shame on you!



monkeykoder said:


> So who is photoshopping a picture of themselves for a Halloween avatar?


 Who needs photoshop.. I have the perfect photo, no photoshop!


----------



## monkeykoder

Is it sexy?


----------



## epatsellis

Battou said:


> Ha Ha, old man, I was 10/14/81.


Now that is scary, that's the year I grauated HS...man I'm getting old.


----------



## monkeykoder

I got a lens I got a lens ...


----------



## Yemme

I can't sleep but I have to go to bed...  Oh today is going to be a long day.


----------



## monkeykoder

I've had a great many of those days and I'm having one right now despite chasing a three year old most of the day.


----------



## Yemme

Ooooo 3 year olds are challenging.  My god kids keep me on my feet.   "But Why?"  The question all day everyday.


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't know why do you ask?  Doesn't work but it makes ya feel better.


----------



## Big Bully

Hawaii Five-O said:


> My birthday Sep 19, when is yours?


 
Aug 23... SO I AM OLD!!! 



monkeykoder said:


> Is it sexy?


 

Er, sure?!


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> I don't know why do you ask?  Doesn't work but it makes ya feel better.




It doesn't work when you say I don't know... they don't accept that answer.  But your take is different... I usually say "Because I said so".  Often times they make me question what I do know.  But I'll attempt the ending of your question, I'll test it out.


----------



## monkeykoder

My boy sometimes accepts I don't know as an answer but it is rare once he is older I plan on taking my dad's approach 
Dad:  The earth is round
Me:  Why
Dad:  Pink bunnies decided it should be.
Me: *in head* that can't be right damn it now I have to figure it out on my own.


----------



## Yemme

And that's how you know your getting older.


----------



## monkeykoder

Interesting not my mom is basically a new age hippie and my dad is a republican atheist my dad made efforts to get me to learn about all religions coming from an open mind my mom basically told me all religions are evil this is of course contradictory to the whole new age philosophy but that doesn't matter much to most people.  Of course now I'm a staunch agnostic (the best of all worlds)


----------



## Yemme

Damn... you really are unique.:mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Damn... you really are unique.:mrgreen:



That taint the half of it.


----------



## epatsellis

is that "taint" as in it ain't or taint as in Redd Foxx?

(for those of us old enough to remember him...)


----------



## Yemme

epatsellis said:


> is that "taint" as in it ain't or taint as in Redd Foxx?
> 
> (for those of us old enough to remember him...)




:lmao:  I remember him... TV Land....:lmao:


----------



## epatsellis

Oh, he was pretty mild on TV, he inspired a whole generation of stand up comics, most notably Richard Pryor, even listening to him now, it's amazing he got away with as much as he did.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Yeah I'm older than you... BTW happy belated birthday... You forgot to mention it to me too!! Shame on you!



I was not here on my birthday, had better and more important things to do.....




epatsellis said:


> Now that is scary, that's the year I grauated HS...man I'm getting old.



Atleast I was a twinkle......


----------



## Yemme

epatsellis said:


> Oh, he was pretty mild on TV, he inspired a whole generation of stand up comics, most notably Richard Pryor, even listening to him now, it's amazing he got away with as much as he did.



I was too young to watch him and my parents never let me.  But I know his voice very well.  He's a dirty old man... Just how i like em:lmao:.


----------



## epatsellis

you temptress you....


----------



## monkeykoder

Darned temptresses...


----------



## Yemme

Muah Muah ... Both of yah.


----------



## Battou

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=143692


----------



## Overread

GROAN!!!!
gah that is a horrid joke


----------



## Battou

Overread said:


> GROAN!!!!
> gah that is a horrid joke



Of the entire group of pics he gimme that was the only one I could really work with.

This one I as well as a few others I asked are stumped for a caption.

This one I had though abotu captioning "I loosed my tail....can I have yours" but....that damn box irritates me.


This one If he had gotten less of my foot and more of my tripod I might have been able to do something with it but....


----------



## monkeykoder

For #2 on that list howsabout "Hey where's the cream soda" re-done in leet speak of course.


----------



## monkeykoder

Perhaps a better one for #2 "hey this doesn't taste like cream soda"


----------



## Big Bully

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Aug 23 of 1980 or 81?


 

1981


----------



## Joves

Yemme said:


> I was too young to watch him and my parents never let me. But I know his voice very well. He's a dirty old man... Just how i like em:lmao:.


 Woohoo!


----------



## Yemme

You guys could not possibly be that old.  Toooo funny....


----------



## monkeykoder

I already feel that old most of the time but I'm still just a lazy college student.


----------



## Battou

Yemme said:


> You guys could not possibly be that old.  Toooo funny....



If you only knew the sounds my hip makes.


----------



## jstuedle

I am amused by all you young pups. HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Battou

...I was under the impression that that was our purpose in life.....


----------



## Battou

On a more serious note



Anyone feeling ambitious and feel like checking my research

http://forums.photo-lucidity.com/viewtopic.php?p=1111#1111


----------



## jstuedle

Battou said:


> On a more serious note
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone feeling ambitious and feel like checking my research
> 
> http://forums.photo-lucidity.com/viewtopic.php?p=1111#1111



Very nice layout, clean with good presentation. I have an old Spotmatic around here somewhere. The "42" is a very good and durable design. 
Nice work.


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> Very nice layout, clean with good presentation. I have an old Spotmatic around here somewhere. The "42" is a very good and durable design.
> Nice work.



I'm working on doing an FAQ on 35mm and digital SLR and rangefinder Lens mounts for both here and PL, The M-42 mount however is different due to the shere number of compatable bodies. I suspect the Leica LTM will be similar, though not nearly as bad. Once I have all the mounts I have written up I plan on putting them all into one big information page. The individual mounts will be displayed the same way but with all of them in one. However due to the shere number of compatable bodies, I'll prolly just include the description, image and that link for the cameras using the mount for the M42 as opposed to listing them in the completed article it self. Worse come to worse I might have to do the same with the Leica LTM but....

I currently have 
Canon FD
Canon FL
M42
Leica LTM
Minolta MD
Olympus OM

Mitica100 has offered to photograph when time permits

Leica BM (bayonet)
Zeiss Contax bayonet (rf)
Rolleiflex SLR
Pentax AFPK (autofocus bayonet)
Canon EF
Canon screw mount (LTM, Leica screw mount)
Hasselblad 

The Canon FD is already written, I just need to put all the photos into one similar to what I did with the M-42.


Sadly we have a combined shortage on Nikon lens mounts


----------



## monkeykoder

Don't really have much to say just thought I'd drop in.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> I am amused by all you young pups. HEHEHEHEHE


 

Yeah you must be getting a pretty good laugh at us calling ourselves old. lol Concidering you could be the dad to most of us. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

So yeah I should be getting a new snake sometime today


----------



## Yemme

Hawaii Five-O said:


> How old are you?:greenpbl:



I'm older than you.....:greenpbl:


----------



## monkeykoder




----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


>



I'm older than you too.....:greenpbl:


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm pretty sure everyone posting in this thread is older than me or my age.


----------



## Synnove

Is this like a general announcements thread?  I noticed it seemed to veer from topic to topic.


----------



## Synnove

I'm new and I broke the thread!  BOO to me!


----------



## monkeykoder

This thread is basically a photoholics anonymous thread except we're only trying to get those with nice equipment to quit (and only so long as they're willing to send the equipment to us.


----------



## Yemme

This is the chat all you want about anything that might not piss the Mods off thread.... Yeah I'll go with that... Welcome... I'm fairly new also.:greenpbl:


----------



## Synnove

I'm all for intervention when there's an addiction at hand.  I'll take some of that nice equipment to aid in a speedy recovery.

Thanks for the welcome.  I'm working on trying to get Noob out of my user title.


----------



## Yemme

Synnove said:


> Thanks for the welcome.  I'm working on trying to get Noob out of my user title.



You've come to the right thread ......post away.


----------



## monkeykoder

Except post counts don't count in the off topic section.


----------



## Yemme

I've been trying to figure out how come I have so many posts.  I just got here myself, but I have made some posts that attract posters....

Sorry Synnove I'm sure you'll think of something.


----------



## Big Bully

Synnove said:


> Is this like a general announcements thread? I noticed it seemed to veer from topic to topic.


 
This is a talk about what you want thread. I think it has actually been going on for almost a year. But the origional poster has dropped us, his friends, like a ton of bricks. :er:
And it is occassionally about addiction to photography.



Synnove said:


> I'm new and I broke the thread! BOO to me!


 Oooh you can't break this thread. We have had too many topics that should have broken the thread and haven't.. So ya.. It's all good.

If you want to up your postcountage all you need to do is start posting in the assignment threads. Post counts really add up there, and you can get great ideas for taking pictures.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Yemme

Yo es muy bored...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Yo es muy bored...



Watashi no ko wa totemo kawaii desu.


----------



## Big Bully

Man I am exhausted today. And I feel like I have been hit by a truck..


----------



## Joves

Yemme said:


> You guys could not possibly be that old. Toooo funny....


 Im 50 is that old? To some I know it is but, to me it is more if you act like you are old. I act more like Im in my 20s.


----------



## monkeykoder

So I was reading some nursery rhymes to my kid and I came across this one
I like little *****
  Her coat is so warm
And if I don't hurt her
  She'll do me no harm
So I'll not pull her tail
  Nor drive her away
But ***** and I
  Very gently will play.

Anyone else get a weird vibe from that?


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> So I was reading some nursery rhymes to my kid and I came across this one
> I like little *****
> Her coat is so warm
> And if I don't hurt her
> She'll do me no harm
> So I'll not pull her tail
> Nor drive her away
> But ***** and I
> Very gently will play.
> 
> Anyone else get a weird vibe from that?



Now generally I can figure out what has been autocensored but this time I am at a loss...Hints please?


----------



## monkeykoder

Funny thing is in the context there was no reason to censor it...  Just another name for a cat.


----------



## Battou

...Yup, that is one hell of an inuendo.



Yeah I have noticed the censoring of pussy. But truth be told I do understand it given the insulting nature the word now has as well as the fact that it's secondary use has a more appropriate term that should be used in photo related discussion in the event it would be needed to promote a more professional atmosphere in discussion.


----------



## monkeykoder

They didn't censor it for you...


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> They didn't censor it for you...



Cuz I am good like that, it's actually a rather simple bypass. I try to minimize the use of it though.


----------



## monkeykoder

How does this work?


----------



## Battou

I am not at liberty to say


----------



## monkeykoder

You are if I say you are (and I say you are).  Well time to go try out my 4x5 and play with my 2x3 some more.  Good cameras they are.


----------



## epatsellis

Synnove said:


> Is this like a general announcements thread?  I noticed it seemed to veer from topic to topic.


As they often will, with over 5,000 posts, but at least (I haven't noticed) any reference to Hitler or the Nazi's, causing me to wonder if Godwin's law is perhaps on a decline, with the recent surge in patriotism and hope for change following the election .*


*see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law for a brief overview of Godwin's law


----------



## Yemme

Joves said:


> Im 50 is that old? To some I know it is but, to me it is more if you act like you are old. I act more like Im in my 20s.



Your 50 years young...Keep being young it keeps you healthy.


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> So I was reading some nursery rhymes to my kid and I came across this one
> I like little *****
> Her coat is so warm
> And if I don't hurt her
> She'll do me no harm
> So I'll not pull her tail
> Nor drive her away
> But ***** and I
> Very gently will play.
> 
> Anyone else get a weird vibe from that?




That's not bad when's your book coming out...:mrgreen:

I didn't know what the asterisk were also but with the line "her coat so warm" I figured it out.  If you can't say the word use KittenPuss.


----------



## monkeykoder

I wish that was mine it came out of a book of mother goose nursery rhymes.


----------



## Yemme

Jazz it up and make it your own.  Be creative.


----------



## monkeykoder

My creative side resides with math and photography.


----------



## Yemme

So map out your equation in poetry about what you love and enjoy.


----------



## monkeykoder

Equations have little to do with math.  It is almost entirely proofs proofs that everything everyone else knows about math is true.


----------



## Yemme

So I guess your not up for writing poetry.....


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> My creative side resides with math and photography.



What the hell is wrong with a Photomathmatical nursery ryme?


----------



## Battou

Jack and Jill whent up the hill to fetch a pail of water.

Jill came down with a buck and a quarter



That's how I learned it anywho


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> So I was reading some nursery rhymes to my kid and I came across this one
> I like little *****
> Her coat is so warm
> And if I don't hurt her
> She'll do me no harm
> So I'll not pull her tail
> Nor drive her away
> But ***** and I
> Very gently will play.
> 
> Anyone else get a weird vibe from that?


 
Wow that word totally had a different meaning back then! But I agree, that poem does give off a sexual vibe.. WOW!



Battou said:


> Now generally I can figure out what has been autocensored but this time I am at a loss...Hints please?


 
LOL, you crack me up!


Battou said:


> Jack and Jill whent up the hill to fetch a pail of water.
> 
> Jill came down with a buck and a quarter
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I learned it anywho


 
HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Yemme

Battou said:


> What the hell is wrong with a Photomathmatical nursery ryme?



I know right...  He won't even try ... And it's two things he loves the most.


----------



## Yemme

Battou said:


> Jack and Jill whent up the hill to fetch a pail of water.
> 
> Jill came down with a buck and a quarter
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I learned it anywho


----------



## monkeykoder

Plork...  Even I have my bad math days.  Damned test.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Plork... Even I have my bad math days. Damned test.


 
Oh bud, how bad was it? :hug::


----------



## monkeykoder

If I got 40% I'd be very surprised of course 55% was a solid C last time so I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh your lucky that your prof grades on a curve. I wish mine did. I have been getting solid 40-55 on my statistics tests, and any way you look at it those are an F..


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm just glad it isn't a standard bell curve every undergrad in the class would be failing.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah no kidding.


----------



## monkeykoder

But with only 7 students in the class (down from 30) she would be hard pressed to justify grading on a bell curve.  She worked very hard to get the class size down starting with being very stringent with the pre-requisites (that dropped us down to about 12 then 3 dropped before the first test and 2 dropped after the first test.


----------



## Big Bully

I hate teachers like that. In my statistics class we started off with about 60 (class taken over the microwave) half of my class dropped before the second class which we started off with 9 in my class. Most of the class is getting a C or lower. And now that Kev and I dropped there are 3 left in my class. Most of the big class is gone... Ya. The prof was told that if he doesn't fix whatever problem he is having in teaching he is a gonner.
Some people aren't cut out to teach.


----------



## monkeykoder

Teaching takes a lot of effort I've been in front of a class a few times never to actually teach just homework help type situations but working to figure out your class for even that is difficult I can't imagine actually doing lesson plans and all that.


----------



## monkeykoder

Heck even as a good teacher you can get that kind of drop off in certain classes Calculus has like a 50% drop/fail rate with the best of teachers.


----------



## Big Bully

Are you serious!! I have to take Calculus next semester! AHHH


----------



## monkeykoder

It depends on the calculus class you're taking usually the business calculus has a bit lower drop/fail rate.


----------



## Yemme

Big Bully said:


> I hate teachers like that. In my statistics class we started off with about 60 (class taken over the microwave) half of my class dropped before the second class which we started off with 9 in my class. Most of the class is getting a C or lower. And now that Kev and I dropped there are 3 left in my class. Most of the big class is gone... Ya. The prof was told that if he doesn't fix whatever problem he is having in teaching he is a gonner.
> Some people aren't cut out to teach.



Wow... That's bad when people drop from your class.  But not that many.  I'm not sure which Statistics your taking but people run from standard deviation and probability.  Put you are right not everyone is an educator.

Sorry about the test MK.


----------



## Big Bully

I have to take Brief Calculus..

I know Yemme, the guy can't teach to save his life! Poor guy and poor class. We are paying this guys wages and he is doing a horrible job and wasting our money and time. So now i have to take the class over.


----------



## Yemme

Big Bully said:


> So now i have to take the class over.



:hug:: Sorry...It's ok ... you'll do better the next time around with a better professor.


----------



## monkeykoder

Statistics is an evil class to begin with.  The brief Calculus class does have a lot better pass rate.


----------



## Yemme

Go to bed MK and don't stay up late.  Rest that brain of yours.... Night.


----------



## monkeykoder

Bed?  What is that don't you know I'm still in college?


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Bed?  What is that don't you know I'm still in college?




It's that big thing you got rid of to make room for the beer fridge.


----------



## Battou

WTF, is it just me or is 263 pages the max of what I can see.


----------



## monkeykoder

Interesting I thought that was the kitchen table or possibly the tv stand.


----------



## monkeykoder

Depends on where you are when you're staying up late if you're in your bed for other reasons I'm sure not many would argue that there is a problem with that but if you're staying up sitting in front of a computer like me I can see issues.


----------



## Yemme

Listen you night owls go to bed at a decent hour... It's rubbing off on me I'm staying up late more and more... 

 and go tohttp://planetsmilies.net


----------



## monkeykoder

Sleep is for those without kids at their house.  It seems even if he goes to bed on time I still can't sleep.


----------



## monkeykoder

I have a 3 year old but I only see him 2 days a week.


----------



## Yemme

Hawaii Five-O said:


> you have kids?




He said he had a little one... The trick is a peanut butter sandwich and warm milk.


----------



## monkeykoder

Might work for the kid but it keeps me up all night.


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Might work for the kid but it keeps me up all night.




No silly your an adult that doesn't work... The other thing works
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. (I found the cleanest version).:mrgreen:

Ok this is my last post or I won't get to bed... Got stuff to do...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yes yes that does work...  Sadly I haven't had that in almost 4 years.


----------



## Battou

Yemme said:


> Listen you night owls go to bed at a decent hour... It's rubbing off on me I'm staying up late more and more...
> 
> and go tohttp://planetsmilies.net



Request denyed...I have to work


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Yes yes that does work...  Sadly I haven't had that in almost 4 years.




Are you serious .. oh nooo...:hug::.  Well I say do the next best thing...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Good night guys... sorry you have to work Battou that just stinks.


----------



## Battou

Night jobs rule, perfect for night owls like me


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Are you serious .. oh nooo...:hug::.  Well I say do the next best thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night guys... sorry you have to work Battou that just stinks.



The only really bad part other than the nights I can't sleep which I could AT LEAST have some fun while I'm not sleeping is that it makes talking to women even more difficult than it could be.


----------



## Yemme

We have got to get you a woman... Or just a "date"!


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm not getting any dates because I want one too much problem is that will continue until I get one.  What I really need is one of them there women that knows what she wants and wants someone like me.  I'm a perfect catch for a woman that has some patience and a little bit of a "fun" side.


----------



## Yemme

When I said "date" I meant one that can make you feel good for a cost of course. Just to get you out of this rut... Get you in the champagne room.


----------



## monkeykoder

I knew what you meant.  I'd much rather spend that money on photography supplies or you know food rent that kind of stuff.  If I was the partying type I never would have gotten myself in this rut of course.


----------



## epatsellis

You just have to look at it pragmatically, you can either:

1. Find a "nice" girl, take her out to dinner, movie, etc....after a few dates, maybe you'll get a little, Cost, $150.00 give or take

2. Find a "not-nice" girl, ask her what $150.00 will get you and you're at least guaranteed a good time..


----------



## monkeykoder

or 
3.  Find a "fun" girl and enjoy the night for the cost of a few beers and a couple of games of pool (does a girl like this actually exist)  Hrmmm I might be able to find this if I learn to play beer pong.


----------



## epatsellis

Or plan B (only works if you can truly relish failure, and view it as a learning experience, and not take rejection personally)

walk into club, find hottest girl in the place, buy her a drink, start conversation with "I'm only here to get laid, interested?"

One of two things will happen, 7 out of 10 times you will get slapped, 3 out of 10, it'll make you forget about all the times you go slapped.


Now, realize the last time I tried this, the biggest thing musicwise was the Talking Heads, Adam Ant, Culture Club and the like, but it worked then. (and I got this advice from my uncle, whom I didn't believe until I tried it)


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm thinking most successful plan would be plan Z lock myself in a room covered in white board and do math and hope someone feeds me.


----------



## monkeykoder

One thing that sucks about cooking for a three year old is you never really get the chance to experiment with stuff you'd really like to eat I mean I like spaghetti but there isn't much to making it clam chowder can be fun but I never seem to have all the ingredients at once.  Noodlystuff with a clam sauce and gorgonzola MMMMMMMmmmmm good little too strong for the kid but I can never work up the motivation to cook it for myself.  It seems only easy stuff ever gets cooked at my house because it is just me sometimes my dad and sometimes my kid here.  My dad never eats anything except junk and my kid isn't really ready for the kind of food I like (I guess this is reason #1 to get myself a girlfriend instead of a "buddy").


----------



## Yemme

epatsellis said:


> You just have to look at it pragmatically, you can either:
> 
> 1. Find a "nice" girl, take her out to dinner, movie, etc....after a few dates, maybe you'll get a little, Cost, $150.00 give or take
> 
> 2. Find a "not-nice" girl, ask her what $150.00 will get you and you're at least guaranteed a good time..



Now see... this is how your brain should be functioning  MK.  Why can't you just purchase the lovin'...  Your going to spend all that money and nothing is guaranteed.  

At least get out there and get a lap dance.  4 years is a long long time.


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> or
> 3.  Find a "fun" girl and enjoy the night for the cost of a few beers and a couple of games of pool (does a girl like this actually exist)  Hrmmm I might be able to find this if I learn to play beer pong.




:gah:


----------



## monkeykoder

It isn't like I haven't dated at all in those 4 years just no SEX...  I'm not positive but I'm pretty sure it has been about the same amount of time since the only time I've ever gotten a lap dance...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> :gah:


P.S. I agree I am insane but not much I can do about it.


----------



## epatsellis

Yemme said:


> Now see... this is how your brain should be functioning  MK.  Why can't you just purchase the lovin'...  Your going to spend all that money and nothing is guaranteed.
> 
> At least get out there and get a lap dance.  4 years is a long long time.



I've had 30+ years of practice since puberty to become this pragmatic...Gawd, I feeel like a dirty old man..


----------



## monkeykoder

Hey if I can't get it for free at my age I don't think I have ANY chance later on...


----------



## monkeykoder

P.S. nothing wrong with being dirty...


----------



## epatsellis

monkeykoder said:


> It isn't like I haven't dated at all in those 4 years just no SEX...  I'm not positive but I'm pretty sure it has been about the same amount of time since the only time I've ever gotten a lap dance...


Well, the only advice I can offer is that the best thing about constantly banging your head against the wall is it feels so good when you stop.


----------



## Yemme

epatsellis said:


> I've had 30+ years of practice since puberty to become this pragmatic...Gawd, I feeel like a dirty old man..



Keep living that way... it keeps your blood flowing.


----------



## epatsellis

monkeykoder said:


> Hey if I can't get it for free at my age I don't think I have ANY chance later on...



Quality, in some cases (and this would likely be one) you do get what you pay for.


----------



## monkeykoder

epatsellis said:


> Well, the only advice I can offer is that the best thing about constantly banging your head against the wall is it feels so good when you stop.



We have the opposite saying in Math...  In math you learn to bang your head against the wall until the banging of your head against the wall feels GOOD.


----------



## Yemme

Are you really in your 20's ... It surely doesn't seem like it.  You need to make memories in your 20's... not live with regret.  Get your ass out there honey.

What's you plan for this weekend besides your son?

Where are your male sidekicks?


----------



## monkeykoder

I have learned one thing in the last 4 years... Never date a woman that does not believe in sex before marriage... Even if you can convince them to have sex with you you have to deal with a pissed off woman and NO ONE wants to do that.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Are you really in your 20's ... It surely doesn't seem like it.  You need to make memories in your 20's... not live with regret.  Get your ass out there honey.
> 
> What's you plan for this weekend besides your son?
> 
> Where are your male sidekicks?



This weekend is write papers and possibly brew beer.  My male sidekicks are either perma-single or spending time with their females or living in Canada because they didn't get citizenship before their visa expired.


----------



## Yemme

That's why you pay a woman for her services and then she leaves.  No drama.


----------



## epatsellis

See, we've gotten to the bottom of it. Contrary to what your professors (or H.S. Algebra teacher) says, nobody (not even the the geekiest of girls) will be at all impressed that you can determine the height of that tree by knowing what time it is, pacing off the length of the shadow and determining it in your head trigonometrically. 

Now maybe some integration or differentiation, or non-Euclidean geometry, maybe, if they're drunk enough. 

Now knowing that a (heterosexsual) male has zero probability of doing the electric slide, macarena, or Texas two-step, etc. properly without looking foolish, yet taking the chance strictly to impress a girl, that's something. (did I mention find a way to get invited to more weddings, music, dancing and liquor make getting laid exponentially easier)


----------



## epatsellis

Good thing you don't live closer, my wife would kill me for taking out a young kid and showing him how it's done...hope she's not looking over my shoulder...


----------



## monkeykoder

Actually back during a break with the latest ex I managed to pull off a phone number from a female by impressing her with my geekiness (and she was fairly attractive I might add) but you see I'm socially retarded and got back together with the ex instead of pursuing that.  Too bad that is never going to happen again.


----------



## epatsellis

Wait, that's it, got any friends (must be married) in their late 30's or older? Not quite old enough to be your father, but close. 

You need to go out with him, he'll chat the ladies up (take notes) casually dropping "the poor kid is so into school, he hasn't got laid in 4 years" line...then stand back and hold on...


----------



## epatsellis

Sounds too much like "in band camp last summer....."


----------



## monkeykoder

Sadly the closest I could get to that would be one of my perma-single friends in his early thirties...  He'd be useful (utterly harmless but very social) but it is a pain to get him to go out anywhere.  Next best thing is I tend to get along with any woman who is not single fairly well but getting one of them to work for me (other than the ones that have tried and failed) is always a bit embarrassing.


----------



## epatsellis

Emabarrassing is far less frustrating than frustrated...


----------



## monkeykoder

True I don't exactly have any kind of reputation to uphold...


----------



## Yemme

epatsellis said:


> Wait, that's it, got any friends (must be married) in their late 30's or older? Not quite old enough to be your father, but close.
> 
> You need to go out with him, he'll chat the ladies up (take notes) casually dropping "the poor kid is so into school, he hasn't got laid in 4 years" line...then stand back and hold on...



Nah I think we need to find him a cougar.  A real good one.

MK you seem to have lived ... Your a father ... but that's not all you are.  You are a man and a man has needs.  Try to put yourself first.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Nah I think we need to find him a cougar.  A real good one.
> 
> MK you seem to have lived ... Your a father ... but that's not all you are.  You are a man and a man has needs.  Try to put yourself first.



Early to mid thirties is my cut off point and not ugly (although I tend to be fairly lenient as far as looks rating is concerned).


----------



## epatsellis

Yemme said:


> Nah I think we need to find him a cougar.  A real good one.
> 
> MK you seem to have lived ... Your a father ... but that's not all you are.  You are a man and a man has needs.  Try to put yourself first.




man, Yemme, you are far wiser than me, you definately can articulate it better. 
It's too bad you live so far away, as well as a million other things. 

See MK, there are some people that are perfectly practical.


----------



## epatsellis

monkeykoder said:


> Early to mid thirties is my cut off point and not ugly (although I tend to be fairly lenient as far as looks rating is concerned).



early 30's to mid 40's, trust me. I lived with a 34 year old when I was 18, it was a near perfect match, at least on a physical level.


----------



## monkeykoder

As far as having lived I've had sex with exactly one woman in my life and got her pregnant in the first week or so we were together.  Before that I'd never gotten my head out of a book long enough to try.


----------



## Joves

Yemme said:


> Nah I think we need to find him a cougar. A real good one.
> 
> MK you seem to have lived ... Your a father ... but that's not all you are. You are a man and a man has needs. Try to put yourself first.


 :lmao: I :heart: it! You are trying to get him to find a ho.


----------



## Yemme

epatsellis said:


> man, Yemme, you are far wiser than me, you definately can articulate it better.
> It's too bad you live so far away, as well as a million other things.




Do tell... what other things?


----------



## Yemme

Joves said:


> :lmao: I :heart: it! You are trying to get him to find a ho.




Yes! but not just any ho one with money.. lots....:mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder

Women always seem to be better at the practical things


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> As far as having lived I've had sex with exactly one woman in my life and got her pregnant in the first week or so we were together.  Before that I'd never gotten my head out of a book long enough to try.




You are just breaking my heart... :hug:: You poor thing.... I'm upset with your father... Did he not school you?


----------



## epatsellis

Not a ho, skank or any such thing, an older, self confident, sexually comfortable women who needs a young'un, and can afford the cost of keeping one.


----------



## Yemme

epatsellis said:


> Not a ho, skank or any such thing, an older, self confident, sexually comfortable women who needs a young'un, and can afford the cost of keeping one.



She must be "healthy"!  No prudes apply.


----------



## Yemme

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Hey whats going on in here?




Um... I'm ahhh attempting to assist a fellow member to receive a form of gratification such as sex or blow job to end his agony.  Which photography can't fix.


----------



## Joves

monkeykoder said:


> As far as having lived I've had sex with exactly one woman in my life and got her pregnant in the first week or so we were together. Before that I'd never gotten my head out of a book long enough to try.


 Oh man son. You need to learn to let the potential kids hit either the tonsils or, the latex barrier. Thank god I never knocked anyone up.


----------



## Yemme

http://www.affairmatch.com/index.html?s=3&p=1&w=100025&t=0&c=4178

http://www.dateacougar.com/?aff_id=..._tr=1&s=free_db_search&aff_cp=GOO&tag=google1

Can I use those smilies..Am i gonna get in trouble?


----------



## monkeykoder

What can I say I'm a pity case...


----------



## Yemme

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Yemme,:naughty: thats embarrassing!




  You are silly....


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> What can I say I'm a pity case...



After a while people will stop... Then you'll be old and all alone with your camera for company...... It does not look good from where I'm sitting.

So are you planning to go out tonight and have some fun?  Have your dad babysit.


----------



## BlueEyes01

Yemme said:


> Yes! but not just any ho one with money.. lots....:mrgreen:


 

A Sugar-momma! 

Check out a local small hole in the wall pub. You may find a "cougar" there, you could go practice on a few bar flies, talk to a few of the regular guys that frequent the place, just dont get in the habit of drinking too much. Practice social skills a bit.


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't have my kid this weekend so we'll see.


----------



## monkeykoder

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Do you have any girls who are friends that you are over looking? Sometimes we look to hard and the thing or person we are looking is right in front of us.
> 
> I don't think a guy and a girl can be " just friends" very long. As there is some attraction as in the girl liking the guy or the guy liking the girl, or they both like each other and don't admit it because they don't think it will work out because they are "just friends"



If I had any girls that were friends I'd already be in bed with them.  I hold basically the same belief that you do and once I'm at the friend level I'm fairly good at this whole thing.


----------



## Big Bully

See that is the go gettem attitude that we need.. Now my dear MK... how are you going to use that spark to your advantage?


----------



## Yemme

BlueEyes01 said:


> A Sugar-momma!
> 
> Check out a local small hole in the wall pub. You may find a "cougar" there, you could go practice on a few bar flies, talk to a few of the regular guys that frequent the place, just dont get in the habit of drinking too much. Practice social skills a bit.



If there is one thing that I have learned and i am a beginner at photography... it's that this sh*t is expensive.  He loves photography so we have to find one that will be his financial backer.

But he should get out there and at least chat up a few women.  So what are you doing tonight MK.  Have you decided... will you paint the town red?


----------



## monkeykoder

Going to a local college bar would require me to walk like 1/4 of a mile.  Why would I ever actually go into the darned place I guess I'll try and have a go at it.  Unless of course I end up going to a bar out in Davis with some buddies.


----------



## Yemme

Just get out there honey and make the most of a free night.  You don't get those often.  Forget the exam and all your other issues.  Go out and get laid and make all of us proud :goodvibe:.  Please bring condoms with you and make sure you flush them.


----------



## Joves

Yeah go out and loosen up bro, it sounds like you need it. And talk to every female you can, the most that can happen is you get shot down. You just have to keep trying.


----------



## Big Bully

Why do I feel like we are all sex coaches here?! lol
I also feel like the character Rob Schneider plays in Waterboy who his only lines in the movie are "You can do it!!!" lol "You can do it, alllll niiiight looong!!"


----------



## Joves

Big Bully said:


> Why do I feel like we are all sex coaches here?! lol
> I also feel like the character Rob Schneider plays in Waterboy who his only lines in the movie are "You can do it!!!" lol "You can do it, alllll niiiight looong!!"


 Hey the kid needs some help.


----------



## Big Bully

LOL Yeah true.. We are all rooting for you there Dustin!!! WOOOOHOOOO!!!

I hear Jager makes girls wild and crazy! lol


----------



## monkeykoder

I was told it was Southern Comfort if you wanted in a girls pants.  I was told this by the first woman I ever had sex with...


----------



## Big Bully

Maybe a mixture of the drinks, Jager and Southern Comfort.


----------



## Yemme

I love Southern Comfort and Patron Tequila.

By the way are you getting ready to go out tonight?


----------



## Battou

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrppppp...blue



Sorry I got Gas


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> I love Southern Comfort and Patron Tequila.
> 
> By the way are you getting ready to go out tonight?



Note to self next time don't try to get friends to go out they will instead buy alcohol and stay in.  Second note to self find female that I can convince to hang out and drink with me whether as a date or as a pity case whichever works.


----------



## Yemme

Hawaii Five-O said:


> All this talk about sex is madness, you all need to take your minds of it and watch this. Everythings going to be alright now:hugs:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZBA0SKmQy8



I can't believe I watched that.


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Note to self next time don't try to get friends to go out they will instead buy alcohol and stay in.  Second note to self find female that I can convince to hang out and drink with me whether as a date or as a pity case whichever works.



Sounds like an excuse to me... what happened MK?  What's your plans for next weekend?


----------



## monkeykoder

Take kid to parents house and hate the entire weekend.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm considering Tuesday night Monday should be some sort of effort towards getting an actual conversation going with 2 females in particular that should be interesting.  I keep wondering if I should quit keeping in contact with the ex-girlfriend I don't have a kid with sometimes I think it would make life easier...


----------



## Yemme

"SNAP OUTTA IT"      



Please....:mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder

I think too much.  If only something actually helped me think less without completely getting rid of my inhibitions.


----------



## Yemme

Think about being happy... Think of your wants and needs.  Be selfish.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Think about being happy... Think of your wants and needs.  Be selfish.



Definitely easier said than done.


----------



## Yemme

You're making me so sad.


----------



## monkeykoder

Okay I'll quit talking.


----------



## Yemme

No.... I just can believe that you are not out here living.  Enjoy like in your youth.  Going to work and school on 2 hours of sleep form partying.  Man your missing out.  And I'm a girl.


----------



## monkeykoder

I've tried partying I don't comprehend it.


----------



## monkeykoder

Frankly fun in general is something I'm not too familiar with.  Does it have anything to do with being locked in a room with whiteboards math books and the bare necessities for sustaining life?


----------



## Yemme

Life is a whole lot more.  It's making memories to smile and laugh about later in life.  You have none of those.. except joy from solving an equation.  I think even having you son is a benefit women like men who have children and are doing the "right" thing.  Your son can be a girl magnet for you.  You just have to be open to something new.  are you even willing to do that?


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm outside of my comfortable world of books and I have no clue how to be open to "fun" I don't even notice the opportunities that present themselves to me until they force themselves into my lap I don't have the social experience most people gained pre-college so I don't even see what is out there available to me I stuck my nose in books for too long and now I'm regretting it because the people out there with similar life experiences are in the same boat I am.  **** I'm good at making excuses and this does nothing for me.


----------



## monkeykoder

All this talking I'm doing is reminding me of a quote from a book I tried reading to impress a female "Even a fool is thought wise who knows to hold his tongue" (probably wrong like I said TRIED to read).


----------



## Big Bully

Dustin we don't want you to quit talking.


----------



## Yemme

I see people on this forum putting together meet and greets in their area.  Who in here is close to you that you are somewhat comfortable with to tag along with you to an event like that.


And BB is on point we don't want you to stop talking about this issue. Nothing is easy in life.


----------



## monkeykoder

It seems all successful meetups are on the east coast or in other countries.


----------



## Yemme

Oh ..... well you could make your own meet and great the first successful one.  Plus you can do a guest list of people you might like to get to know better.


----------



## monkeykoder

Not many people in the Sacramento area plus everyone knows 90% of the people on this forum are male.


----------



## Yemme

You just have an answer for everything.  Don't yah!


----------



## monkeykoder

Like I said I think too much.  Fun is something you do without thinking my brain is working 25hrs a day.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> It seems all successful meetups are on the east coast or in other countries.


 
Hey what about the one we are trying to put together?? Hmmm... I am hopefully going to be in Bakersfield in Feb.. There are TONS of girls at diesel events!!! 



monkeykoder said:


> Like I said I think too much. Fun is something you do without thinking my brain is working 25hrs a day.


Hahaha, you are too funny... Everyone knows there are 28 hours in a day.. hahahaha SOOO kidding... 

Hmm Maybe things would get done if there were 28 hours in a day..


----------



## Joves

monkeykoder said:


> Like I said I think too much. Fun is something you do without thinking my brain is working 25hrs a day.


 For being in your early 20s you are prtty uptight. You need to set your mind to loosen up. When I was your age I was traveling, working and, chasing women. I didnt think about anything till later. Life is too short bro, go out and live it.


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess I am.  I go to a party and have no idea what to do in a room of people that don't have much interest in math or science.  I have always associated with people with a strong interest in math and the hard sciences which tends to be a different kind of interaction than that among the rest of the world.  The only problem with this of course is the fact that there are very few women in these fields so I have to go outside of my zone of competence to attract one.


----------



## jstuedle

Joves said:


> For being in your early 20s you are prtty uptight. You need to set your mind to loosen up. When I was your age I was traveling, working and, chasing women. I didnt think about anything till later. Life is too short bro, go out and live it.




In 1990 I went into kidney failure and since have received 2 transplants. I was 35. I can attest to the concept that life is short and passes you by very quickly. I am fond of the little blurb "Life is too short to sweat the small stuff". I witnessed this yesterday first hand as Cathy and I watched her mother pass. So party like a rock star, sing as if no one can hear, dance like you can't be seen and live each day as if it were your last. (we never know when that might be true)


----------



## monkeykoder

I would have to figure out the whole enjoying life thing.


----------



## Yemme

Did you go to any of the female sites I posted?


----------



## monkeykoder

Which sites?


----------



## Yemme

Yemme said:


> http://www.affairmatch.com/index.html?s=3&p=1&w=100025&t=0&c=4178
> 
> http://www.dateacougar.com/?aff_id=..._tr=1&s=free_db_search&aff_cp=GOO&tag=google1



Just see if they have anything to offer you.


----------



## monkeykoder

They're the usual kind of dating site that I have yet to get results from.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> They're the usual kind of dating site that I have yet to get results from.




Dude...Screw the dating sites....Go ask your neighbor out....worked for me.


----------



## Battou

Oh hey before I forget, did yall notice this

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=29

been that way for about a week now


----------



## monkeykoder

Awesome I'd love to start a thread that got stickied...  All my neighbors are not single or male...


----------



## Battou

I've been an admin on PL and have stikied my own threads on a number of occations...I kinda forgot what it was like having a stikey with out moderator control.


----------



## monkeykoder

No fair stickying your own threads..


----------



## monkeykoder

So I'm looking at getting a nikkor 200mm f4 with a slight bit of fungus (but the price is right)


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> So I'm looking at getting a nikkor 200mm f4 with a slight bit of fungus (but the price is right)



What element is the fungus on


----------



## monkeykoder

Not sure hoping to go see it tomorrow.  I guess I could ask.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> No fair stickying your own threads..



I have one in "Introduce Yourself", one in "General Discussion", one in "Random" two in "Equipment Discussions", one in "Lenses and Glass", one in "Inspirational Creativity", One in "Themes" and three in "Favourites List".


But as an admin they are kinda moot, a couple of them are merely section policy.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Not sure hoping to go see it tomorrow.  I guess I could ask.




Well, depending on the element it may be an easy clean. if it is the front or second from the front it would not be too bad to clean, but deeper elements are seriously suck ass to get to.....


----------



## monkeykoder

Well first thing would be to test it and see if it needs to be cleaned.  Second step would be to figure out if it is worth it to clean if it needs it.


----------



## Battou

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122554

Well, it's likely not going to have visable degridation to your images but once it starts eating the glass coating it will not stop untill it's been removed.

However, if it's not safe to dismantle the lens, either due to what you paid for it or inexperience or combination therein they are useable for the most part.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well given that the price is set at $25 I think dismantling it might be an option but I'd really rather try that with a lens I didn't particularly care about first and I can't afford both of the fungus infected lenses the guy is selling.


----------



## Battou

Yeah that is understandable.

In the long run, the lens shown in that thread is toast now, I destroyed the retainer ring trying to remove it as it was not noched for removal. this error led to me comming up with the methoed I used on my 100-200 so it was not a total loss.


----------



## monkeykoder

Maybe I should just wait and not buy a lens with fungus but crap for $25 it might just be a fun lens to play with.


----------



## Battou

Hell, go for it. I have...Had an 80-200 gemini that was seriously fungi'd, It worked fine after I cleaned it, I paid ten dollars for it. It is still in active service with My GF's camera.

Don't get me wrong the gemini actually required cleaning with an inner element three quarters covered over when I got it, slightly different situation.


----------



## monkeykoder

I think I just might.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> In 1990 I went into kidney failure and since have received 2 transplants. I was 35. I can attest to the concept that life is short and passes you by very quickly. I am fond of the little blurb "Life is too short to sweat the small stuff". I witnessed this yesterday first hand as Cathy and I watched her mother pass. So party like a rock star, sing as if no one can hear, dance like you can't be seen and live each day as if it were your last. (we never know when that might be true)


 

:hug:::hug:: Oh John I am so sorry to hear about your mother in law. Losing someone close to you is hard. Luckily I haven't had to have the experience of losing a parent, but I have lost all of my grandparents and Kevs. Its hard.. If you need anything, even an internet hug. Just let me know. 

Dustin!!! You are thinking too damn much!!! Haven't you heard of the saying OPPOSITES ATTRACT!? The girl you find doesn't have to be into math or science. She could be into anything.. Just look outside the box. Quit thinking about it and just do it.


----------



## monkeykoder

Nike commercial.


----------



## monkeykoder

I really pissed myself off today.  First off I got my test back in my one math class finally 26% very painful.  I was talking to one of the people in the class about it and they offered to help me study for the final.  For some reason I didn't jump on the offer and I don't know that I'll get a second chance.


----------



## monkeykoder

Download from brain after incident.  (note other person involved was female)
Possible meanings of said offer:
1)  Possible interest in getting to know me
2)  Possible pity over my horrible grade
3)  #1 but she isn't single just looking for a backup
4)  none of the above 

Analysis of possibilities
1)  Create opportunity for re-offer offer repayment of services with dinner after studying possibility of success 90%
2)  Possibly same as #1 however possibility of success 1%
3)  Just study.
4)  plork.

Analysis of previous conversation leading to probabilities of above options.

1)  Given previous opportunities for said offer (hey I've been trying to get her to make this offer) no offer was made -5% for option #1 (given assumption of equal possibilities for the above 4 options)
2)  Given body language of previous interactions possible signs of interest were detected +3% for option #1
3)  Given she is a grad student +5% for option #2
4)  She is freaking hot -1% for option #1
5)  No ring + Grad student -2% for option #3

balance equations in head

Analysis #2 difficulties with analyzing everything before making decision.

1)  Decision made for you if analysis takes too long
2)  Analysis of social situations always fruitless
3)  Takes up valuable brain time losing information for possible analysis...

Difficulties with under analysis in situations involving women

1)  Slapped
2)  Bad reputation (less likely given population of school and given compartmentalization of inmates)
3)  Physical confrontation with significant other of said woman  (50-50 odds on who would win I'm stronger than I look)

Possible solutions to over analysis
1)  Alcohol. 
2)  Assorted drugs 
3)  Get laid

Problems with given solutions 
1)  Goes too far
2)  Danger level too high
3)  Darn it this is the exact reason I'm trying to fix the darned problem.


----------



## monkeykoder

And this is over a mere offer to help me study...

Translation:

HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Nike commercial.


 
Ha ha very funny.. Maybe should I should go into marketing.



monkeykoder said:


> I really pissed myself off today. First off I got my test back in my one math class finally 26% very painful. I was talking to one of the people in the class about it and they offered to help me study for the final. For some reason I didn't jump on the offer and I don't know that I'll get a second chance.


 
Just go up to her and tell her that you changed your mind. And after studying by yourself, you need help. So go ask her for help. Because even though you turned down the offer, doesn't mean she won't help you. She would probably be more than happy to help you. And you can offer her dinner, hospitality is always appreciated. Quit being such a chicken and just do it bud.



monkeykoder said:


> And this is over a mere offer to help me study...
> 
> Translation:
> 
> HELP!!!!!!!


 
Just ask for her help. Quit over analysing everything you are making your life more stressful than it needs to be. Just ask her for help. She is a girl in your field.. What more could you want. Just do it.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Ha ha very funny.. Maybe should I should go into marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> Just go up to her and tell her that you changed your mind. And after studying by yourself, you need help. So go ask her for help. Because even though you turned down the offer, doesn't mean she won't help you. She would probably be more than happy to help you. And you can offer her dinner, hospitality is always appreciated. Quit being such a chicken and just do it bud.
> 
> 
> 
> Just ask for her help. Quit over analysing everything you are making your life more stressful than it needs to be. Just ask her for help. She is a girl in your field.. What more could you want. Just do it.



I never said no the conversation just took a different turn.


----------



## monkeykoder

Nikon 200mm f4 AI lens $25 (I'm not sure whether to thank or curse said spot of fungus).  Nikon N6006 $10, hey it is only a broken latch.  Nikon N4004 hey how many cameras can you make where the latch is prone to breaking $5.  Nikonn 50mm f1.8 Series e FREE.  Hey $40 is a lot of money for a student.


----------



## Yemme

:hug:: Thank you for the birthday wish Mr.  I don't want anyone to know about my birthday, period!  :greenpbl:

Have a good night and go to bed early...:lmao:


----------



## monkeykoder

Early bed???  I just got 2 camera bodies and 2 lenses that need repair I'm going to be researching all night.


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha, So have you talked to the math grad again and asked for her help?

Yemme when was your birthday?!


----------



## monkeykoder

Kinda not to the extent I'd like to though.


----------



## Yemme

Big Bully said:


> Hahaha, So have you talked to the math grad again and asked for her help?
> 
> Yemme when was your birthday?!



It was yesterday BB.  MK gave me a hard time like he's the birthday saint.

I see text about a Math Woman... What women is this... why do you not have her number MK?


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't have her number because I haven't asked and I currently have a 50mm f1.8 sitting fully disassembled on my table.


----------



## Yemme

Did we not talk about excuses?


----------



## monkeykoder

Hey said lens is now fully operational.:redwine: You know what that means  Yes my fingers are THAT good.


----------



## Yemme

Well get those finger tips on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so you can get some


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't know last time I used this fingers for anything fun someone ran into a guardrail...


----------



## Yemme

Get those fingers to write down her digits... start there.


----------



## monkeykoder

But there are so many things to do with fingers.  You can type with them you can...


----------



## Yemme




----------



## monkeykoder

WHAT???


----------



## monkeykoder




----------



## Yemme

Oh so now you get it ... It's another saturday so lets see what new excuses you can come up with.


----------



## monkeykoder

Hrmmm what excuse to use this time...  Homework that's a good one...  I was seriously thinking about going to a strip club tonight to get me out of my funk but damn is it expensive.


----------



## Yemme

Yah don't say!  I'll believe it when you have your singles ready....


----------



## Yemme

Your online which means you never went to the strip club... What am I going to do with you...


----------



## monkeykoder

Seriously it isn't even 9:00 yet you don't go to a strip club until at least 9 if not 10 jeesh.


----------



## Yemme

Ok.... we'll see.... I'm in NY in almost midnight...


----------



## monkeykoder

P.S. I've been online all day and I haven't been here all day.


----------



## monkeykoder

Hey the strip clubs are open until 4am why not wait until the last minute.


----------



## monkeykoder

Seriously though does it ever become physically painful for you to part with your money?


----------



## monkeykoder

Unless of course it is camera gear...  http://www.adorama.com/FP320K.html


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Seriously though does it ever become physically painful for you to part with your money?




To spend money on a lens versus clothes .... yes it's very hard.  Which is why I don't have a new lens .


----------



## monkeykoder

I'd rather not spend my money than spend it on something other than necessities or camera gear.


----------



## monkeykoder

So this person randomly added me as a friend on facebook.  I'm not sure but I think she was in my like 3rd grade class (at which time I believe I had a crush on her) but seriously I'm not sure and I don't have any yearbooks from that long ago.


----------



## Yemme

Um... That's a little spooky would you be interested in her? BRB in a few if you haven't left for the titty bar yet...


----------



## monkeykoder

If her profile picture is anything to go by DAYum would be an appropriate response...  However probably not...  It happens all the time on facebook random people will add you because they saw you once at a party from across the room or whatever (or so I've heard I don't exactly go to parties...)


----------



## monkeykoder

Is it bad that when I'm in a bad mood I browse craigslist personals and respond to interesting ads with sarcastic remarks?


----------



## Yemme

That is very very bad ... I wanted to ask you something but i wonder if I can PM.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm sure you can PM.


----------



## Yemme

no I put it on emailing got tired of it being full


----------



## monkeykoder

???


----------



## Yemme

I thought you couldn't PM if you choose emailing.  Ok you should have pm in a few.


----------



## monkeykoder

Okay.


----------



## Yemme

I sent it you can respond via pm I deleted on more mail.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I responded.


----------



## Yemme

Thank you for the feedback.  Why are you not at the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 spot... You said you would.


----------



## monkeykoder

There is a simple answer to that one.


----------



## Yemme

Aren't you out of excuses...


----------



## monkeykoder

Excuses we don't need no stinking excuses.


----------



## Yemme

So the reason is .... drums.....


----------



## monkeykoder

Sometimes you just don't want to hear the reasons.


----------



## Yemme

:lmao:  


At least I have a reason for staying in on my birthday weekend... It's freaking cold outside.


----------



## monkeykoder

You feel you need an excuse to stay in I feel I need an excuse to go out.


----------



## Yemme

LMAO.... I'm listening to the verizon thing Manaheim posted, too funny.


----------



## monkeykoder

I listened about halfway through but it reminded me too much of being at work in the "Learning Skills" department...


----------



## Yemme

I'm still listening.... I should be in bed I have to see the god kids tomorrow.


----------



## monkeykoder

Sleep is a nice luxury to have some of us don't get much of it even if we have the time.


----------



## Yemme

That's the truth... Where does the day go.


----------



## monkeykoder

You know there was one time I thought I would do anything I found interesting to get out of doing homework.  Now I'm doing homework to get out of going to a strip club.  Isn't it weird?


----------



## Yemme

Shame on you putting your face in the books when you should be doing this at the club
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.. go get some loving from a stranger ... ok time for bed.  You have a good night.  Hopefully your sidekick will join you soon.  Bye MK.


----------



## monkeykoder

You people and your smilies...  Part of what someone like me gives up to be who I am is the ability to do anything without analysis.  My analysis is usually right even for social situations but it takes too long to do the analysis to react properly.


----------



## Big Bully

LOL Dustin you crack me up! You really do!!


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> You people and your smilies...



Rember...it's the internet and smile




Comment here

Remember....It's the internet and smile...again




Comment here

Mine are bigger


----------



## monkeykoder

Oy I've been working on one 50mm lens almost all weekend I just need to remember DONT TOUCH THE GLASS!!!!


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Oy I've been working on one 50mm lens almost all weekend I just need to remember DONT TOUCH THE GLASS!!!!



Whachya doin to it?


----------



## monkeykoder

Focus ring was jammed which didn't take long to fix but I've spent the rest of the time trying to get all the glass clean.


----------



## Battou

Ah yes, I actually never had any issues with that.

The trick is multiple lens cloths, one of them really big that you can use to hold the element. 

I bought one at Wall mart and I use it a lot for this, I actually can handle a 77mm element with a ton of room to spare with it.

If you are going to do this frequently get gloves but if not the cloths.


----------



## monkeykoder

I think the trick might also include not touching any more of the lens cloth than you have to.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I think the trick might also include not touching any more of the lens cloth than you have to.



lol yeah, that is why multiples, I usually lay the big one down on the desk untill I have to move the glass. I do this instenctivly so it did not cross my mind.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Focus ring was jammed which didn't take long to fix but I've spent the rest of the time trying to get all the glass clean.



So, what are you using for lub on the focusing ring?


----------



## monkeykoder

Didn't use anything trying to keep from adding anything seems to work fine once I got the threads back on track.


----------



## Battou

It'll get stuck again.


But anyway, Next time you tear it down, get a thing of wax and grease remover and clean it out and regrease it.

I don't know if it's the best stuff to use but, I used some White lith grease I had loafin around when I tore down my Gemini 80 - 200, and the thing focuses smoother than it did from the factory.


----------



## monkeykoder

It looked to me like there was plenty of grease left.  It seemed the only problem was the fact that the threads were off track (by a large margin like 3-4 threads)


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> It looked to me like there was plenty of grease left.  It seemed the only problem was the fact that the threads were off track (by a large margin like 3-4 threads)



I can't think of anything that would cause a dethreading like that other than crossthreading or worn threads or a combination of.

Did you by chance get a good look at the grease, Where there shavings or metal dust in it?


----------



## monkeykoder

I can think of at least one and it involves someone going "Oops".


----------



## Battou

A drop won't do that much damage unless the ring catches on something on the way down.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm just guessing but that is what it looked like.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah it seems the grease just coats the lens cloth and then you're wiping grease into your lenses.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I'm just guessing but that is what it looked like.


Yeah, the focusing ring in and of it self does not have the weight to overtake the resistance of the thread and carry on a drop, the most it would do is travel along the threads as if it where focusing 





monkeykoder said:


> Yeah it seems the grease just coats the lens cloth and then you're wiping grease into your lenses.


Wait what....how did you do this?


----------



## monkeykoder

Just touching the lens cloth.


----------



## Battou

Ouch....I kinda figured you would have some paper towels handy for that sort of thing......


----------



## monkeykoder

Maybe I should never tried it before I'll know better next time (say when I finally get around to trying to see if I can get the fungus out of the 200mm)...


----------



## Battou

That's how learning experiences work, My Sakar 135 bore the brunt of my inexperience.....the aperture ring don't stop and she is not only stiff as a board to focus but does not go to infinite focus anymore.....Maybe I should tare that one back down again and regrease it and find a baring to replace the one I lost 


But it's such a sharp lens though.....


----------



## monkeykoder

Well other than cleanliness and a need for re-greasing the lens is in great shape still so I think I'm doing fairly well.  Do paper towels work for actual cleaning or do you just use them to keep hands dry?  Well off to bed I'm already up later than I should be.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Well other than cleanliness and a need for re-greasing the lens is in great shape still so I think I'm doing fairly well.  Do paper towels work for actual cleaning or do you just use them to keep hands dry?  Well off to bed I'm already up later than I should be.



I use them mostly for my hands but on the threading they will work in a pinch, I have a bunch of industrial rags from back when I worked at the tube mill, I used those for the barrel and thread cleaning.

If I do tare down the 135, I'll photograph every step of the way for a show and tell. But I can't garentee anything....though.


----------



## monkeykoder

That would be cool if you did.  I should probably do the same for the 50mm just to have it available somewhere.


----------



## Big Bully

Documentation always helps when you are trying to figure things out or remember things you have forgotten how to do. I should remember that, but most likely I will forget.


----------



## Yemme

So MK did you get yourself a table dance?


----------



## monkeykoder

I went out with my buddies instead.


----------



## Yemme

Hey you gotta start somewhere....


----------



## monkeykoder

Well we does what we does.


----------



## Big Bully

Hey one of his friends could have given a table dance Yemme.. I mean hey, you get drunk enough and wild things happen.. hahahahaha


----------



## monkeykoder

Well she is on the other side of the country...  ****e all I'd have to do to get a lap dance if I really wanted to is go to a halfway decent party.  I know at least 2 people that have parties that might be worth going to I just have to get ahold of them.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Documentation always helps when you are trying to figure things out or remember things you have forgotten how to do. I should remember that, but most likely I will forget.



Documentation, documentation...... this is a foreign word to me. Documen.... OH! the destruction manual. Why didn't you say so in the first place.   Now Meg, you know us guys don't read no stink'in documentation. Not any more than we ask for directions on a road trip. And maps, HA! They keep mak'in em upside down and stuff with the print all bass-ackards and funny to read. (Wifey said I had it upside down, but she aint no navigator.)


----------



## monkeykoder

As long as I know the actual direction I'm going (North, South, East, West) I don't need no stinking map they just confuse you.  Mind you this kind of driving doesn't work in the suburbs the roads are never straight and there are just too darned many of them.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Documentation, documentation...... this is a foreign word to me. Documen.... OH! the destruction manual. Why didn't you say so in the first place. Now Meg, you know us guys don't read no stink'in documentation. Not any more than we ask for directions on a road trip. And maps, HA! They keep mak'in em upside down and stuff with the print all bass-ackards and funny to read. (Wifey said I had it upside down, but she aint no navigator.)


 
How many times have you put things together wrong?? All you would have had to do is read the directions and the stupid tv stand would look like it's supposed to.
Yeah well, I just get ticked off about how awkward it is to refold the maps.




monkeykoder said:


> As long as I know the actual direction I'm going (North, South, East, West) I don't need no stinking map they just confuse you. Mind you this kind of driving doesn't work in the suburbs the roads are never straight and there are just too darned many of them.


 
Thats just a way to say that it's not your fault for getting lost.


----------



## Yemme

Big Bully said:


> Hey one of his friends could have given a table dance Yemme.. I mean hey, you get drunk enough and wild things happen.. hahahahaha



Not many people know how to draw the line after you give them a table dance.  They get all clingy.  Friendship ruined.


----------



## Synnove

Free table dances are hard to classify.  If you got paid for your efforts then they would know where the relationship stood.


----------



## Big Bully

Lol very true. But then again, some people can just give a table dance or a lap dance and be good. Some people concider it all in good fun.


----------



## Yemme

Like you can give a close male friend a lap dance and have a night of fun.  Not reading anything more into it.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah if the guy knows it is just a friends thing that can be tons of fun.


----------



## Synnove

I have never actually done that.  I guess I've always been a serial monogamist.  If I'm with a person, then I'm WITH them.  

Anyway, I've been married for 10 years so I guess my table dancing days are behind me.


----------



## monkeykoder

I wish those days were behind me then I would have a valid excuse for not doing those things.


----------



## Synnove

Just remember to always have a drink in your hand and that will be your excuse.


----------



## monkeykoder

Hehe if I do that I won't want an excuse


----------



## Yemme

Synnove said:


> Anyway, I've been married for 10 years so I guess my table dancing days are behind me.




Nuh-uh... give that man a table dance.  Your days are not over until your knees give out.


----------



## monkeykoder

The day I don't want a lap dance is the day my heart has stopped beating.


----------



## Yemme

I hear yah!


----------



## Big Bully

Synnove said:


> I have never actually done that. I guess I've always been a serial monogamist. If I'm with a person, then I'm WITH them.
> 
> Anyway, I've been married for 10 years so I guess my table dancing days are behind me.


 

I have been married for 8 but that doesn't mean I don't do crazy things to keep that spark alive. Table dances aren't for the young, single and stupid. They can be for us old married people too. As well as lap dances, strip teases, (carmen electra has taught me lots ) pole dances and anything you can imagine. Just cuz you're married doesn't mean that you can't have fun. And just because you are a serial monogamist doesn't mean that you can't look.  The quote look but don't touch comes to mind. lol



Yemme said:


> Nuh-uh... give that man a table dance. Your days are not over until your knees give out.


 
LOL My thoughts exactly!  I thought I was the only sexually overactive one. hahahaha


----------



## Synnove

Oh, there's plenty of spark - it just has to be confined.  We have a long term house guest and a child so we never have the house to ourselves.  

Hopefully, we'll be getting rid of the house guest soon - very soon.  And some friends of ours just moved to town with a girl my daughter's age and they owe her a sleepover.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> The quote look but don't touch comes to mind. lol



You have the quote wrong it is "It doesn't matter where you get your appetite as long as you eat at home."  this actually reminds me of a picture I saw recently involving chocolate on this one forum I was on.


----------



## Synnove

I hadn't heard that one.  The one I heard over and over was "Just because you're on a diet, it doesn't mean you can't look at the menu."


----------



## monkeykoder

The boring ones were "It's okay to windowshop you just can't buy" and so on.


----------



## Yemme

MK... Are those excuses that you use not to touch the goods...

If I don't get a chance i just wanted to wish every one a happy thanksgiving day.  Be grateful for all you have and what's to come.  Eat, drink, and be merry.


----------



## Synnove

Happy Thanksgiving to you too.  

I am very thankful for all we have this year.  I know times are tough and we are fortunate to have our home and a very healthy family.

I wish the best for all of you also.


----------



## Big Bully

Synnove said:


> Oh, there's plenty of spark - it just has to be confined. We have a long term house guest and a child so we never have the house to ourselves.
> 
> Hopefully, we'll be getting rid of the house guest soon - very soon. And some friends of ours just moved to town with a girl my daughter's age and they owe her a sleepover.


 
I have two kids at home who are very very inquisitive. But that doesn't stop us.. lol 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. A piece of pumpkin pie for everyone!!! Oooh  I can't wait for pumpkin pie.. mmmmm 
Enjoy your loved ones while they are with you. Again Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Synnove

Meg, my biggest problem is not my daughter - she'll sleep like a rock once she's out.  Our issue is with the long term house guest that doesn't really respect boundaries.  We'll be getting rid of her sooner or later though - hopefully sooner.  Her parents wanted her to move back home tomorrow but she declined.  I think time is running out for her though and we'll have the house back to ourselves again.  

2 and a half months is a long time to have an unemployed layabout hanging out and eating all of our food.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> MK... Are those excuses that you use not to touch the goods...
> 
> If I don't get a chance i just wanted to wish every one a happy thanksgiving day.  Be grateful for all you have and what's to come.  Eat, drink, and be merry.



My general excuse to not touch the goods is I don't know her yet once I get beyond the awkward not knowing her stange things can go quickly....


----------



## Yemme

Well drink tomorrow and you can freely touch who ever you want and blame it on the alcohol.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm not going to see anyone tomorrow I'm home alone.


----------



## Yemme

Your killing me hun... why are you not spending it with your son?


----------



## monkeykoder

His mom gets him for Thanksgiving I get him this weekend.


----------



## Yemme

Oh ok...I thought that maybe dinning together would be something possible.  But I guess not... What do you have planned for him and why are you eating alone?  Where's mommy and daddy?


----------



## monkeykoder

Mommy and daddy are about 3hrs away if I drive really fast.  I'm not too apt to go up there at the best of times as I have absolutely nothing to do up there.  My kid loves it at their place however and that is probably where I'm going this weekend.


----------



## Yemme

Sounds like a plan but no one should be alone on the holidays even if you spend it with a friend...


----------



## monkeykoder

Odds are I spend it alone which is fine with me.


----------



## Yemme

I'll be there in spirit...have fun and have a drink for me.. goodnight hun happy thanksgiving.:hug::


----------



## monkeykoder

I'll be doing my drinking tonight...  Tomorrow will be recovery.


----------



## Yemme

.......:hug:: night night


----------



## monkeykoder

Night it's just starting


----------



## Synnove

Happy Thanksgiving, you guys.  

I hope the recovery is going well after the drinking, monkeykoder.


----------



## monkeykoder

Recovery????  It's only 4:52am I'm still up drinking (very slowly...)


----------



## Synnove

Damn!  I've already been to sleep, up early to check on the turkey and am thinking about sleeping again before I have to cart my stuff to my friend's house for lunch.  

If I were still up drinking, I wouldn't be able to focus on the screen - much less post!


----------



## monkeykoder

Well we drink very slowly so yeah more like not drinking at all.


----------



## Synnove

I don't drink very often so I am kind of a lightweight.  

However, I was shocked to discover that in Columbia, SC, the liquor stores close at 7pm.  Plus, they're not open on Sunday.  I also tried to buy alcohol on Election Day to make red and blue drinks for watching the election results (bi-partisan beverages) and they were closed then too - all day.  

I grew up in Louisiana and lived in Texas the last 8 years where they have drive-thru liquor barns.  People here, in South Carolina, say you have to 'plan your drunks'.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm not much of a drinker myself I get a nice buzz off of one or two beers.


----------



## Synnove

That's about all it takes for me too.  I like buying interesting beer though and end up going through it very slowly.  

I have some Mocha Porter that needs my attention but I haven't tried it out yet.  What's your beer of choice?


----------



## monkeykoder

That is an odd question to me I'm still trying them all out.  I made the mistake of letting my curiosity overcome me and bought some of that Budweiser American Ale...  NEVER doing that again.  I tend to like beers more like Brothers Thelonious (I have no clue how to spell that) and Westmalle's Dubbel.  Mostly though I drink what I brew.


----------



## Synnove

Oh, you brew your own?  Very impressive.  How long have you been doing that?

I tend to pick beer with added flavors because they're such a novelty.  I typically prefer darker beer though.  I like a lot of stuff produced by Rogue - like Shakespeare Stout.


----------



## monkeykoder

Rogue is not my favorite and I tend to be a believer in the idea that flavored beer is bad beer where someone is trying to hide that fact by masking it with some other kind of flavor.  I've only been brewing my own for about 2.5 years give or take.  However I have been brewing relatively constantly that whole time.  It surely isn't difficult and it gives you a good idea of what good beer tastes like.  It really isn't any cheaper (unless you're brewing something you can only find imported) but it is fun and it is a good excuse to hang out with friends and gives you something to perfect.  Right now We're working on a Scotch ale recipe which is not an easy recipe to perfect as aging plays a major role in flavor.


----------



## Synnove

I figured you probably wouldn't like the idea of flavored beer since you brew your own.  I know you can really get a taste for certain things when you're used to having them done properly.  I seriously only drink a beer every few months so I know I have no idea about what real quality is.  

I know some people in Houston that were brewing beer with caffeine in it.  They never really brewed a lot but just played around and experimented with different things while their friends hung out with them.  It seems like a good hobby to pass the time and get to know the real quality of beer though.  I think their place was a pretty popular hangout.  Good luck with the Scottish Ale - I'm sure it's challenging.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm kinda glad I've never found a source for caffeine to put in my beer (other than coffee) I'd be drunk/wired all the time...


----------



## Yemme

Do you ever feel like you are being watched ....???? Mmmmm.....


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm too boring.


----------



## Yemme

As sad as that sounds it was hilarious...I'm sorry


----------



## monkeykoder

99% of what I say is meant to be funny.  I don't mind boring lonely is what gets to me.


----------



## Yemme

Oh ... how was your turkey day?


----------



## monkeykoder

It was a good relaxing day after having hung out all day wednesday with friends.


----------



## Yemme

Good for you I'm happy...I have to skedaddle for now ...I feel like someones really watching me... spooky.


----------



## monkeykoder

Interesting.


----------



## monkeykoder

Remind me next time not to try to spend the holidays with the family they suck.  I swear being up here with my parents is like being locked inside an egg shaped room with no doors and nothing to distract you from the white.


----------



## Yemme

Not interesting at all... I hate it when I feel paranoid.


----------



## monkeykoder

At least you have non paranoid moments.


----------



## Yemme

Yes and those I should be grateful for.  Are you always online?


----------



## monkeykoder

Where else am I going to be?


----------



## Yemme

:lmao:  Oh man... I swear if you lived close I would corrupt you.  You're wasting the 20's away.


----------



## monkeykoder

It is impossible to corrupt me I only do what I intended on doing anyways.


----------



## Yemme

I believe you...


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> It is impossible to corrupt me I only do what I intended on doing anyways.



Knowledge is power






Power currupts






Knowledge is the source of absolute curruption






Wait....didn't you say something about tests at school


----------



## monkeykoder

Something like that.


----------



## Yemme

It's raining outside today...


----------



## monkeykoder

YEY RAIN!!!!!!!!!!  So I now have a 8 lens long list of things to buy for my camera   I figure they're decent lenses that often go for less than $50 a piece.  Any thoughts from John on these lenses would be appreciated (series e).


----------



## Yemme

Listen you .... I don't want to be inside today... I wanted to go out... 

Maybe you can help me decide on what lens I need .... are you up for it.


----------



## monkeykoder

See this is simple go out IN THE RAIN I mean come on no better time to make out than in the rain (I only say make out because I've never convinced a girl to do anything that would be more fun in the rain).  I mean seriously the rain is AWESOME.  As for lenses buy them all (the series e nikon lenses are basically designed to go with the FM-10)


----------



## epatsellis

Yemme said:


> Listen you .... I don't want to be inside today... I wanted to go out...
> 
> Maybe you can help me decide on what lens I need .... are you up for it.



I'd say he's probably "up" for anything by now...


----------



## monkeykoder

Ohhh come on it doesn't time/lack hasn't changed that at all I've always been up for anything.


----------



## Yemme

No I'm gonna get sick... I know it.

Nikkor AF-D, AI-P, AF-I, AI-S and AF-S lenses, those are what's listed.  But I want a lens that will help me take some images of architecture.  There are some fierce buildings down on wall street that are so beautiful that I really am getting more and more interested in getting a new lens.  The thing is I hate the prices attached to them.  Um..I'm looking to get detailing of the carvings so I'm not sure which lens I need.  Which would you suggest?  I'm taking suggestions from everyone.


----------



## matt-l

Yemme said:


> It's raining outside today...



It rained here for a week straight. ****ty cold day today and water levels are to high for water fowl shots. And its raining all next week according to the weather.  Hoorah


----------



## Battou

Yemme said:


> It's raining outside today...



Well don't let that stop you

I don't.

http://www.photo-lucidity.com/pic-1442.html


----------



## monkeykoder

This one would be nice for details This one should work for exteriors


----------



## Yemme

Battou I know my body i will get sick.  No doubt about it.  Nice image... plus guys do  not have to worry about their hair.

MK i wanted to buy it from B&H i am not trusting of online purchases  from ebay.  I know... I am sad...


----------



## monkeykoder

http://www.keh.com/OnLineStore/ProductDetail.aspx?groupsku=NK060102006160&brandcategoryname=35MM&Mode=searchproducts&item=40&ActivateTOC2=false&ID=&BC=NK&BCC=1&CC=&CCC=&BCL=&GBC=&GCC=&KW=series%20e

http://www.keh.com/OnLineStore/Prod...=NK&BCC=1&CC=&CCC=&BCL=&GBC=&GCC=&KW=series e


----------



## Battou

Yemme said:


> Battou I know my body i will get sick.  No doubt about it.  Nice image



Thanks



Yemme said:


> ... plus guys do  not have to worry about their hair.



lol Wut


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> http://www.keh.com/OnLineStore/Prod...=NK&BCC=1&CC=&CCC=&BCL=&GBC=&GCC=&KW=series e
> 
> http://www.keh.com/OnLineStore/Prod...=NK&BCC=1&CC=&CCC=&BCL=&GBC=&GCC=&KW=series e




I see we dont like B&H... It is the only place ill shop at... i know lame...


----------



## monkeykoder

Well they're not going to sell those lenses at B&H otherwise I'd shop there for them (or adorama...)  You're not going to get cheap from B&H most likely which is why I shop KEH or ebay for that kind of thing.


----------



## Yemme

Battou said:


> lol Wut




My what gorgeous hair thick and curly... but note the ponytail.  It is under control  I dont want my hair in a pony tail... Plus Im sure gel is your best friend...problem solved.


----------



## monkeykoder

So you just don't want to go out in the rain that is fine but don't blame it on not being able to.


----------



## Yemme

listen Mr. MK if you can use excuses not to get a table dance i can get away with anything.....


----------



## monkeykoder

Hey I can use excuses as much as I want just so long as I'm not called on it


----------



## Yemme

:greenpbl:


----------



## monkeykoder

Did I just win this conversation???


----------



## Yemme

A man never wins...


----------



## monkeykoder

A man always wins we just never admit to it.


----------



## Yemme

Smart man....


----------



## Yemme

matt-l said:


> It rained here for a week straight. ****ty cold day today and water levels are to high for water fowl shots. And its raining all next week according to the weather.  Hoorah




:hug:: You'll get your shots soon.  I did not see your post until i was just scrolling down, sorry.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well it is about time for me to take my kid back to his mommy's house...  Yey 5hrs of driving :blech:


----------



## Yemme

Oh I forgot did you guys have fun this weekend... 5 hours is a long time tell her to meet you half-way.


----------



## epatsellis

Yemme, 
depending on how seriously you want to shoot architecture, I'd suggest a 4x5 camera and film, you'd be amazed at the difference.


----------



## Yemme

I have heard of those cameras, they help with getting rid of the slant in the image so it looks flat i think.  I'm a beginner...I'm just starting out and doing it for enjoyment.  If I could afford one I would buy it.  I love shooting detailed carvings/sculptures on buildings.  Thanks for the input I won't forget it.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Oh I forgot did you guys have fun this weekend... 5 hours is a long time tell her to meet you half-way.



If she could drive a car that might work.  To my house and back it is only about 1 hour which isn't too big of a deal but my parents are about 3 hours out from my house in a direction perpendicular to the direction to her house.  It is an all around blech situation.


----------



## Yemme

Is everything in your life on your shoulders?  Damn... No one else in the family want to step up to the plate just a little.  I say teach the mother of your child how to drive.  It is a necessity in the event of an emergency.  She will be pleased if someone was willing to teach her, maybe.  You can do it I have faith in you.


----------



## monkeykoder

She knows how to drive she has some health issues currently that make her unable to.


----------



## Yemme

Oh dear, I hope she'll be ok.  Sorry.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm not all too familiar with what she has but supposedly in the long run it is fatal (like 20 years from onset).


----------



## Yemme

Oh my... That's a lot to live with.  I guess I'll ease up and on the booty shaking nights out.  You have a great deal on your plate already.

I was just on MM and my oh my... some suck, some don't...


----------



## Big Bully

Hi Everyone, I just wanted to let you all know that I am still alive.. maybe.. lol


----------



## Yemme

You survived another Thanksgiving...yay!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Oh my... That's a lot to live with.  I guess I'll ease up and on the booty shaking nights out.  You have a great deal on your plate already.
> 
> I was just on MM and my oh my... some suck, some don't...



That isn't all that much to deal with truthfully nothing I can do about it.  The whole not knowing where I'm going to be living in a month and the not knowing if I'm going to graduate and what I'm going to do once I do that is really stressful only really stressful because I have a kid of course.


----------



## Big Bully

Yemme said:


> You survived another Thanksgiving...yay!


 
Oooh I got soo sick on Thanksgiving! Massive migraine's suck! I ended up losing weight over the holiday rather than gaining it. lol:blushing:



monkeykoder said:


> That isn't all that much to deal with truthfully nothing I can do about it. The whole not knowing where I'm going to be living in a month and the not knowing if I'm going to graduate and what I'm going to do once I do that is really stressful only really stressful because I have a kid of course.


 
 Been there, doing that.. Except I know where I am living, I am just trying to figure out how to afford Christmas for my two kids. Maybe thats why I am in a bad mood.. :er: It's the holiday season... again, and I can't afford a good Christmas for my kids.
But with the whole school thing, I totally know where you are coming from. I found out that I am $60+K in debt with student loans for 1 1/2 damn associates degrees. No clue as to where I am going to go from here, especially since I flunked out of my statistics class, and I am getting a C in accounting. Soo does not make me happy. 
Hmm I think I need to take a jaunt over to the ranting thread.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I don't know how it is that you women are so much better at this than us men.


----------



## Big Bully

What going to school and having kids? Or being in debt going to school and having kids.. Or... I could go on..
I have had years of practice. Damn I had better have it right about now. I have only been doing it for the last 7 years!


----------



## Yemme

Big Bully said:


> Oooh I got soo sick on Thanksgiving! Massive migraine's suck! I ended up losing weight over the holiday rather than gaining it. lol:blushing:
> 
> 
> $60+K in debt with student loans




Sorry to hear you were sick you missed out on the feast...


If you can't afford this holiday season to get presents all I can tell  you WAL-MART.

As far as the $60K 

Drink up and just say "F*ck it"


I feel so sick I hope it's not the flu


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> What going to school and having kids? Or being in debt going to school and having kids.. Or... I could go on..
> I have had years of practice. Damn I had better have it right about now. I have only been doing it for the last 7 years!



Just all around life.


----------



## Yemme

I just took a nap... Naps are great!



My eyes and head don't hurt as much.  

MK I understand what you mean women are phenomenal.


----------



## monkeykoder

Damn straight they are and useful too.


----------



## Yemme

:er: Define useful....


----------



## monkeykoder

They have a great many uses.  Many fun many just practical.  
#1  They're always better at cheering you up than a guy can be
#2  They can do anything a guy can do (but sometimes not quite as well just like guys aren't always very good at female stuff)
#3  Can you say eye candy?
#4  All the fun stuff you were thinking of when you posted that.


----------



## Yemme

Oh ok....:mrgreen:


----------



## monkeykoder

Like I said they're useful of course they're annoyingly complex unlike my computer...


----------



## Yemme

And if we were not complex you wouldn't love us.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'll have to admit you're right on that one if I believed otherwise I could probably get laid every night without even thinking about it.


----------



## Yemme

Naughty MK!  Take that attitude to the streets honey.  You'll definitely get laid.


----------



## monkeykoder

If all I was looking for was to get laid I'd just do it, however I am cursed by being a "nice guy" which in girl-speak translates roughly to "friend"


----------



## Yemme

Oh the L word... Doesn't get you anywhere until your about 40 with money.


----------



## monkeykoder

How did YOU get so cynical about life?  I got there by being a geek with no friends and lots of books how does a WOMAN get there?  I figure if I start looking now maybe I'll find it by the time I'm 40 and have money.


----------



## Yemme

The way a man lives the end of his life is how he should live it in the beginning.  All the knowledge, wealth, and sports car at 19.  Not when your too old to reap the rewards.


----------



## monkeykoder

...  Do you have any idea what I plan on doing towards the end of my life?


----------



## Yemme

Well I hope for the most part you'll be a free spirit.


----------



## monkeykoder

Free spirit is an ambiguous term.  One is not truly free unless he has nothing.  My goal is to be a bookworm.


----------



## Yemme

What am I going to do with you.  I'll keep on cheering for yah...



Go to bed!


----------



## monkeykoder

The flying spaghetti monster, he touched me.  It was bad touch.


----------



## Big Bully

Yemme said:


> Sorry to hear you were sick you missed out on the feast...
> 
> 
> If you can't afford this holiday season to get presents all I can tell you WAL-MART.
> 
> As far as the $60K
> 
> Drink up and just say "F*ck it"
> 
> 
> I feel so sick I hope it's not the flu


 
Oh I enjoyed the feast, the first time.. ahahaha:lmao: The second time, eh not so much. Food always tastes better going down. There is a helpful hint to everyone! Free of charge. lol
Currently Walmart is too expensive. Thats where we usually go for presents.
Yeah I wish I could just say F*CK it. That would be great!



Yemme said:


> And if we were not complex you wouldn't love us.


Totally agree, if we weren't complex you of all people would get bored with us. 
Dustin, just continue talking to the girl we were talking about in the other thread. Homework is always a good excuse to talk to people. And people get hungry when they study, so its a great reason to order or go get a pizza. 



monkeykoder said:


> The flying spaghetti monster, he touched me. It was bad touch.


 Oh no.. Not that.. :meh:


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm working on it just not getting anywhere.


----------



## monkeykoder

Ooooh Ooooh new toy my light just came in.


----------



## Yemme

Somebodies got a present...It's fantastic to give presents to yourself.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yep next step is to find some not disgusting females that I can get to pose for me   The only difficult part is the only camera I have that has a PC connection (one thing you can use to trigger the strobe (it also has an optical slave which is what I'm using)) is my 4x5 which could use the exercise but I'd literally have my whole apartment filled with grip if I set both things up...


----------



## Yemme

Oh so you do know women???


----------



## monkeykoder

??? I don't know women on more than an intellectual level...


----------



## Yemme

Listen when I did the sex thread everyone was saying how there were young girls every where ready to do almost anything to have their picture taken.  Trust me you can find one.  Plus women are more loose nowadays.


----------



## Battou

Yemme said:


> Listen when I did the sex thread everyone was saying how there were young girls every where ready to do almost anything to have their picture taken.  Trust me you can find one.  Plus women are more loose nowadays.



lol that reminds me of a time having to do with a couple french-canadian teens and some poor french/english translation... fun times


----------



## Battou

On a more serious note


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=147376

I want some input guys...I can count on the regulars of this thread for some support right?


----------



## Yemme

I'm telling your girlfriend...


----------



## Battou

Yemme said:


> I'm telling your girlfriend...



this was years ago, and I told her....she lol'd


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Listen when I did the sex thread everyone was saying how there were young girls every where ready to do almost anything to have their picture taken.  Trust me you can find one.  Plus women are more loose nowadays.



I'm never in the right kind of place to meet that kind of woman.


----------



## Yemme

You can't find that woman in your house... I agree.


----------



## monkeykoder

True that but at school isn't the right place either (or at least it isn't the right place to pose the question...)


----------



## Big Bully

Yemme said:


> Listen when I did the sex thread everyone was saying how there were young girls every where ready to do almost anything to have their picture taken. Trust me you can find one. Plus women are more loose nowadays.


 
Where was I when this thread was submitted!?


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> True that but at school isn't the right place either (or at least it isn't the right place to pose the question...)



College has it's percentage of sluts... You just choose not to take advantage of your mathematical ability to get laid.  So sad...


----------



## Yemme

Big Bully said:


> Where was I when this thread was submitted!?




That's where I met everyone... The talk about sex in photography...  
*runs to look for thread*


----------



## monkeykoder

Ewww Statistics it may be the most evil subject on the face of the planet.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> College has it's percentage of sluts... You just choose not to take advantage of your mathematical ability to get laid.  So sad...



I probably should put some focus on that I'm just not a chaser if it takes more than showing interest to get her to show some back I'm done.


----------



## Yemme

A man is a chaser his whole life.. Even when he thinks he's not.  Some women also.


----------



## Yemme

A man is a chaser his whole life.. Even when he thinks he's not.  Some women also.


----------



## monkeykoder

I just don't like chasing.  I want there to be some effort on both sides.


----------



## jstuedle

Yemme said:


> A man is a chaser his whole life.. Even when he thinks he's not.  Some women also.



How true, how true. We chase the almighty dollar our whole life, the cab in the morning and our and "their" tail in the evening. Run, run, run, it never ends. 

And speaking of the chase, what's everyone getting there significant other for Christmas?


----------



## monkeykoder

Well if you read earlier in the thread I got myself a Monolight...


----------



## Big Bully

Yemme said:


> That's where I met everyone... The talk about sex in photography...
> *runs to look for thread*


 
Hahaha I have even posted in that thread! Nice!!



monkeykoder said:


> Ewww Statistics it may be the most evil subject on the face of the planet.


 
I 1000%  agree!



jstuedle said:


> How true, how true. We chase the almighty dollar our whole life, the cab in the morning and our and "their" tail in the evening. Run, run, run, it never ends.
> 
> And speaking of the chase, what's everyone getting there significant other for Christmas?


Ooooh I think we are going to have a late Christmas for me and Kev. $$ is a BIG BIG issue this year.. 
We will be lucky to get stuff for the boys.


----------



## monkeykoder

I think money being tight is pretty much a universal this year.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah true.. 
But Kev took 2 days off this week because he was sick. So that is -$300 toward Christmas. We only get one paycheck inbetween now and Christmas, and then one the day after.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well you're good so long as you have a place to live and food to eat.


----------



## monkeykoder

One wonders how many times this guy was beat up in high school...

[ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=hxNOCl7S7lU[/ame]


----------



## Yemme

Bill Gates also...


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm sure we could find the answer to that one in his biography.


----------



## Yemme

I have to go to bed...


----------



## monkeykoder

Bed???  Oh yeah that is that thing for people not in college.


----------



## monkeykoder

P.S.  You haven't answered my question yet.


----------



## Yemme

Oh I answered honey... You just might not like it... Good Night...


----------



## monkeykoder

Butthead.


----------



## Yemme




----------



## monkeykoder

Yes I am a man therefore I do not understand you...


----------



## Yemme

And that's considered normal!


----------



## monkeykoder

I will have to say there are much better places to kiss.


----------



## Yemme

This is true.......


----------



## monkeykoder

You don't even have to go all that naughty to get the same reaction.


----------



## Yemme

Every chance I get to use a new smilie I use it.


----------



## Yemme

Ok I won't be that naughty...


----------



## monkeykoder

I like naughty...


----------



## Yemme

Oh I know you do.... It's always the quiet ones.


----------



## monkeykoder

I also quite enjoy just admiring and exploring the scenery I can play for hours without even bringing out my 85mm f2.8...


----------



## Yemme

You are funny.... Nice post though in the sex thread.  I couldn't believe it was coming from you Mr. Textbook.


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't know why everyone thinks geeks are all weird-like and non-sexual and such.  We're usually the worst in the crowd.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> P.S. You haven't answered my question yet.


 

Question.. What question? I'm curious!


----------



## monkeykoder

My non-existent question that I made up just to annoy you of course.


----------



## monkeykoder

So what are peoples opinions on hair?  I know a lot of people would rather not see any on a guy and some don't mind a little.  When it comes to women hair is nice in the right places it is a lot of fun to run your fingers through.


----------



## Yemme

I honestly find a bald man (young and old) with a decent shaped head hot.... Plus a gotee.... just sexy.


----------



## monkeykoder

So you're saying I need to work on reshaping my head before I go bald?


----------



## epatsellis

Naw, all that repeated beating against the wall will do it for you


----------



## monkeykoder

We don't need it looking smunchedy we need it looking NICE...


----------



## monkeykoder

You know I always wonder what exactly is considered normal when it comes to bedroom antics...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> My non-existent question that I made up just to annoy you of course.


 

Oooh thanks a lot!

As fir hair, short and manicured hair does it for me. Sloppy may be the "in" fashion, but it doesn't do anything for me. 
Oooh and I second the go-tee *sigh*!!:heart:

Anything goes in the bedroom as long as you and your partner are having fun I guess. Because the odd/strange/kinky things that you do occassionally is what spices things up!


----------



## monkeykoder

What goes and what is normal are two totally different things...  Basically I wonder if what I like is normal or a bit more fun or a bit less fun.


----------



## Big Bully

Well give us some insight there Dustin and we can tell ya.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm not looking to get kicked off this forum as of right now...


----------



## Yemme

For a man who was so poetic in the Sex on photography thread I'm sure you will find a way...

 Begin....


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm nowhere near poetic.


----------



## Yemme

The lies the lies...


----------



## monkeykoder

What makes you think I'm lying?


----------



## Yemme

Life experience.....  I can just tell


----------



## monkeykoder

Well neener neener neener yer wrong.


----------



## Battou

Holy fuck is it cold here.....the grease in my 400mm began to freeze this afternoon. The focusing ring was stiffer than a rusty lug nut after less than fifteen minuets outside.

What makes matters worse is all I managed to get was some meager shots of a woodpecker and a couple mallards


----------



## Yemme

It is cold... Tomorrow is suppose to feel like 19 they said.  Plus your upstate... 15 for you.


----------



## Battou

Yemme said:


> It is cold... Tomorrow is suppose to feel like 19 they said.  Plus your upstate... 15 for you.



No I'm not, I'm Southern Tier, It's currently five and droping


----------



## Yemme

DAMN!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yey fun I like cold but not sub-zero.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh Dustin, you can do it.. Talk about your sex fantasies like they were food, just like in the sex thread. There ya go!



Yemme said:


> It is cold... Tomorrow is suppose to feel like 19 they said. Plus your upstate... 15 for you.


Wow it was damn near 50 here today. But at night it is getting down to the low 20's. 
Brrrfreeakinerrrrr!


----------



## monkeykoder

Fantasies aren't what I have I have rigid rules for what I won't do...  That of course is where my problem lies.


----------



## Battou

Yemme said:


> DAMN!



When I made that post I had just gotten in to work shortly prior (my shift starts at elevan). It was eight degrees when I go here and it dropped three degrees by the time I posted that message at elevan, now it seems to be holding steady around 4


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Fantasies aren't what I have I have rigid rules for what I won't do... That of course is where my problem lies.


 

Like........?


----------



## monkeykoder

Well TGOC seems is one thing that is a direction I wouldn't go other than that I'm pretty much game (there are extents I wouldn't go in a few directions but they're pretty far out there)


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Well TGOC seems is one thing that is a direction I wouldn't go other than that I'm pretty much game (there are extents I wouldn't go in a few directions but they're pretty far out there)


 

TGOC?? Ok I am trying to get my kinky brain turned on. Uuuh can i have a hint? I have been up since 5am...


----------



## monkeykoder

Okay it's an acronym for a video that was at one time (and still may be) on youtube...


----------



## Big Bully

Oh no... You aren't talking about THAT video.. Oh I think i am going to be sick!!! 
I don't know of anyone who is that sick, disgusting and wrong. Oooh my nasty.. I have to go take a shower and wash my brain... if I don't throwup first.. 
NASTY!


----------



## monkeykoder

Well at least that was an appropriate reaction...  Other than that I'm pretty much up for anything that won't leave a mark for life.


----------



## Big Bully

EEWWWW EWWWW EWWWW EWWWWW 

Nasty.. I am so not going to be able to eat for a week.


----------



## monkeykoder

I have a bit of a tolerance built up to such videos a friend of mine had a collection of stuff some not quite as bad some worse that he loved to get his friends to watch...


----------



## Big Bully

Oh that is sooo nasty. I don't get it.. I just don't.


----------



## monkeykoder

Such is life.


----------



## Yemme

You got a hair cut!


----------



## Big Bully

Wait did he get a hair cut or did he pull it back in a really tight pony tail? Either way, the pic looks good.


----------



## Yemme

good point....


----------



## monkeykoder

Yes yes it is a pony-tail I still need to shave though...


----------



## Yemme

Nooooo cut your hair off... please.....:greenpbl:


----------



## Battou

Never tell a man to cut his hair......


----------



## Yemme

Cut your hair Battou!


----------



## Battou

layball:

:thumbdown:


----------



## Yemme

You gotta catch me first....


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> Never tell a man to cut his hair......


 
Oh and why not!!?
 A manicured man, is a serious sex symbol.. *sigh* 


Yemme said:


> Cut your hair Battou!


 
I second that motion!!


----------



## Battou

My hair holds signifigance to who I am, it is more than a personal preferance.


----------



## Big Bully

How do you figure!?


----------



## Yemme

I guess he's Samson reincarnated.

Time for bed I'm not feeling too hot...

....


----------



## monkeykoder

For me it is a symbol of my rejection of traditional values of beauty.


----------



## Battou

It is my refusal to conform to the one who threw me in jouvie and left me to rot. But that is just me after years of being forced to shave my head.

Anyways, I live on a rezervation where the traditional natives have and maintain their long hair as a part of their religous beliefs, my nephiew and brother in law are a part of this. Additionally I went to school with a guy who who is a sheika(SP?), it is strictly forbidden for them to cut a single hair on their body as I have been told during a religion seminar I attended some years ago.

My point is, just because one is a male does not in any way dictate that they should weare their hair short nore does it grant the right to any one to demand it be cut. too many people fail to understand this and I take offence to such "Orders". Suggestions are one thing demands are another and unacceptable to me.


----------



## monkeykoder

That works too.


----------



## monkeykoder

Truthfully I don't personally care about the length of my hair but so many people tell me to cut it that I can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> It is my refusal to conform to the one who threw me in jouvie and left me to rot. But that is just me after years of being forced to shave my head.
> 
> Anyways, I live on a rezervation where the traditional natives have and maintain their long hair as a part of their religous beliefs, my nephiew and brother in law are a part of this. Additionally I went to school with a guy who who is a sheika(SP?), it is strictly forbidden for them to cut a single hair on their body as I have been told during a religion seminar I attended some years ago.
> 
> My point is, just because one is a male does not in any way dictate that they should weare their hair short nore does it grant the right to any one to demand it be cut. too many people fail to understand this and I take offence to such "Orders". Suggestions are one thing demands are another and unacceptable to me.


 

Well if it is a religious thing, that is one reason to not cut it. But then again I have not been one to conform to religious ideas. Even though I am supposed to. 
Ours weren't demands other than our own personal convictions as to what we like. Suggesting that even though you keep your hair perfectly in a ponytail, which no one would know you had long hair most of the time, you would look just as good with short hair.
But as said above if it is a whole religious thing, its understandable to not to.



monkeykoder said:


> Truthfully I don't personally care about the length of my hair but so many people tell me to cut it that I can't bring myself to do it.


How long is your hair inches wise? Yes that means that I am asking you to measure it.


----------



## Yemme

Battou I thought you were in a rut... I have no clue about religious or personal reasons.  You have to understand I'm not saying it to be rude... I'm saying it to be helpful thank you for explaining.


Now back to MK..... what's your reason?


----------



## Joves

I can see not cutting your hair if you are a traditional. Hell I used to have long hair as a child but, now I find longer hair to be annoying to me. Old guys with long hair remind me of somebody stuck in the 70s.


----------



## Yemme

Joves... where yah been hiding?


----------



## Joves

Yemme said:


> Joves... where yah been hiding?


 Ah! Work and I went on vacation after year in a half. I may go to Texass for Christmas. My boss will probably blow a blood vessel or two on that one.


----------



## Yemme

Uh-Oh... someones living the life...


----------



## Big Bully

Wow, vacation, whats that like?! Oooh please do tell.. I haven't been on a vacation... for.. I don't remember the last time I was on vacation..


----------



## Joves

It was kind of strange not having to do something. The only thing that sucked was the weather in S. Ca when I was there. I hope San Antonio is better when I go.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Battou I thought you were in a rut... I have no clue about religious or personal reasons.  You have to understand I'm not saying it to be rude... I'm saying it to be helpful thank you for explaining.
> 
> 
> Now back to MK..... what's your reason?



People tell me to cut my hair so I won't...  As for how long probably 12in right now.


----------



## Joves

monkeykoder said:


> People tell me to cut my hair so I won't... As for how long probably 12in right now.


Yeah well I was like that in the 70s but then the need to actually make money changed my mind.


----------



## monkeykoder

Joves said:


> Yeah well I was like that in the 70s but then the need to actually make money changed my mind.



Yeah that is what I hear happens...

I really need to re-work my requirements for a female to be attractive to me.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> People tell me to cut my hair so I won't... As for how long probably 12in right now.


 

Hey you could always cut your hair for a good cause, it's long enough!! Go to a barber and have them cut your hair and send it to Locks of Love or something. They make wigs for cancer patients. Then you will feel good that you helped someone in need, and have a great new hairstyle on top of it!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah but how could I let people think that I took their advice on something like my hair???  It would be like people were completely running my life for me.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh no.. All it means is that you accepted someones advice. It doesn't mean that they are running your life.


----------



## monkeykoder

If I end up accepting this little piece of advice it means that the only choice I get to make and still go where I want to go is "Which class should I take first"


----------



## Big Bully

How do you figure you can still choose which hairstyle you can get. There are lots to choose from. So therefore you still have a choice.


----------



## monkeykoder

There is another reason I go with long hair is the hassle of having to come up with a hairstyle that suits me and of course I have to take a shower every time I take a nap because short hair doesn't fix up as easily as long.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh sweetie, thats why you go to a hair dresser, who knows all about hair and who would know what would look good on you.


----------



## monkeykoder

Still doesn't address the having to re-fix it all the time...  It seems any time I go to get my hair cut it looks crappier than it did long unless I spend more money than I have.  This may of course be due to the fact that I choose my hairdresser by how hot she is...


----------



## Big Bully

Hahahaha!! Thats funny.. Have you gone to the hair school? They give haircuts there pretty cheap, and hot girls go there.


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't need my short hair to look worse than my long hair...  Plus I don't know where to find one.


----------



## Big Bully

PHONE BOOK!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Interesting idea I guess my mom does have a set of clippers in case they really screw up.


----------



## Big Bully

See there ya go!


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess it might be a place to meet women outside of the math department...


----------



## Yemme

Whoa BB your making progress....:thumbup:


----------



## monkeykoder

XKCD why do you have to read my mind.


----------



## monkeykoder

Now that is a meet-up I wish I had gone to...


----------



## Yemme

That's deep.


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess I should have posted this one earlier...

Next:  The real me.


----------



## monkeykoder

Good advice for all:





Too bad I can't bring myself to follow it.


----------



## monkeykoder

XKCD knows me better than anyone else in the world and it hasn't even met me.


----------



## jstuedle

Well, well. I see this thread is just about where I left it, several times in the past 115 pages. That's OK, I would be very disappointed if it were any other way. he he. 

I hope everyone is going to be OK for Christmas, Cathy and I want to wish all a very merry and happy Christmas and a better new year. I know it's a little early, but I wanted to get it out there before I had to jump on someones bandwagon. 

God bless everyone and MK, if nothing else, I hope you find the math wizard of your dreams. There's someone for everyone. Cathy has put up with me officially for over 35 years now, so there is the best evedence I can find to make that point. 
Love ya'all. Be safe, happy and merry! And if I don't jump in here before then, Happy New Year!


----------



## Battou

I just buyed a new toy

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=148637


----------



## monkeykoder

You're just trying to make me jealous aren't you...

Nice to see you're still around John.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Now that is a meet-up I wish I had gone to...


 
What are those coordinates? Where is it?



jstuedle said:


> Well, well. I see this thread is just about where I left it, several times in the past 115 pages. That's OK, I would be very disappointed if it were any other way. he he.
> 
> I hope everyone is going to be OK for Christmas, Cathy and I want to wish all a very merry and happy Christmas and a better new year. I know it's a little early, but I wanted to get it out there before I had to jump on someones bandwagon.
> 
> God bless everyone and MK, if nothing else, I hope you find the math wizard of your dreams. There's someone for everyone. Cathy has put up with me officially for over 35 years now, so there is the best evedence I can find to make that point.
> Love ya'all. Be safe, happy and merry! And if I don't jump in here before then, Happy New Year!


 

John Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.. Hopefully I will get into the Christmas spirit soon. *sigh* But right now I am sick..  and no one to take care of me.. But my little almost 5 year old Keagan is doing a dang good job trying to take care of me.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> What are those coordinates? Where is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.. Hopefully I will get into the Christmas spirit soon. *sigh* But right now I am sick..  and no one to take care of me.. But my little almost 5 year old Keagan is doing a dang good job trying to take care of me.



The GPS coordinates are for some park in Boston.  The readers of that comic had a huge meetup at exactly that date and time (Somewhere close to 1000 people showed up all of them GEEKS) It would have been great.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh I see..


----------



## monkeykoder

Hey I'm a geek geek humor appeals to me.


----------



## Big Bully

You aren't a geek..


----------



## monkeykoder

A geek is anyone with an obsessive personality I'm a photo geek a math geek and a physics geek also hoping to work out some sort of deal with a martial arts instructor to get back into another area of geekdom.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow talk about geekmania.. You could start your own brand or club.


----------



## monkeykoder

I was president of the math club...  Although I think we did more drinking than math...


----------



## monkeykoder

Cool hopefully in the next couple of weeks I'll have an interesting photoshoot to do.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah I have a few in mind too!


----------



## monkeykoder

This one might be a bit more interesting than any I've done before.


----------



## monkeykoder

Weird question #5:  How many of you have had that "naked at school" dream?
For those of you that have weird question #42:  Was it like one of the best dreams you ever had?


----------



## Joves

Cant say I have had the naked in public dreams.


----------



## monkeykoder

Hrmm they're fun.


----------



## monkeykoder

Oy now I'm so excited about having a fun shoot to do that I can't think and I'm not even entirely sure that it is actually going to happen.


----------



## monkeykoder

For Yemme and BB:  Compile a list of songs that you can think of that evoke the same feeling in you as "[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=siBoLc9vxac"]November Rain[/ame]" by Guns & Roses.  Or songs that might make you feel like stripping (or at least make you feel sexy)...


----------



## monkeykoder

So today to get out of writing papers (I'll do anything) I hung out with my friends ex-girlfriend it is really too bad she already has another guy (and the whole she dated a friend of mine which would just be weird).


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> For Yemme and BB:  Compile a list of songs that you can think of that evoke the same feeling in you as "November Rain" by Guns & Roses.  Or songs that might make you feel like stripping (or at least make you feel sexy)...



Do you plan on having someone strip for you... Are those the images you were referring.


----------



## monkeykoder

Stripping isn't guaranteed but fun sexy pictures are.  Hence the music requests.


----------



## Yemme

Tell her to bring music that makes her comfortable.


----------



## monkeykoder

She doesn't seem to have much of a music collection.


----------



## Battou

Well...I ain't strippin for ya, Music or not.


----------



## monkeykoder

I doubt I'll get a full strip even with the music most women don't feel that comfortable naked in front of a camera.


----------



## Big Bully

Hey music makes the mood. Try songs like Cherry Pie by Warrant, or Pour some sugar on me by Van Halen... stuff like that.


----------



## monkeykoder

That could work.  Sets a slightly different mood than I was thinking of but it could work.


----------



## Big Bully

Hey it gets her to move, have fun, and loosen up.


----------



## Jantarek

any photolics here with a motorcycling twist?


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess so.


----------



## Big Bully

We have all types of enthusiasts here.


----------



## monkeykoder

I wants to use my camera but it seems every time I have available my chosen subject isn't available .


----------



## Yemme

It snowed today... It's nasty outside but it would be cool if I took some pictures of  our first heavy snow fall.  I doubt I will but I hope we do have a white Christmas.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well it sure is white outside here.


----------



## Yemme

go to bed mk


----------



## monkeykoder

I just woke up


----------



## Battou

We got friggen blasted again, same system that went threw Chicago


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I actually saw snow today had to drive 200mi from my house to do it but I saw snow...


----------



## Battou

Did you make a Snow ball....If not you wasted your gas :lmao:


----------



## monkeykoder

I made like 6


----------



## Big Bully

Haha, ya we have a lot of snow here too. We had our family Christmas party and all that fun stuff today.

On top of the family Christmas party, I got home tonight, and someone had dropped off some gifts for my kids. Like a Secret Santa type of thing. I think it may have been my sister, because she was the only person who knew we were having $ problems. Either way, it was still really sweet.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I made like 6




Good boy.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Haha, ya we have a lot of snow here too. We had our family Christmas party and all that fun stuff today.
> 
> On top of the family Christmas party, I got home tonight, and someone had dropped off some gifts for my kids. Like a Secret Santa type of thing. I think it may have been my sister, because she was the only person who knew we were having $ problems. Either way, it was still really sweet.



Well I'm glad someone stepped in to help you out 



> Good boy.



No that would be my boy I'd post pictures of him helping out but photobucket fails me on this computer.

Seriously I need to quit talking to ex-girlfriends that I don't have kids with until I get laid.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Well I'm glad someone stepped in to help you out
> 
> 
> 
> No that would be my boy I'd post pictures of him helping out but photobucket fails me on this computer.
> 
> Seriously I need to quit talking to ex-girlfriends that I don't have kids with until I get laid.



I didn't expect it, and it was a complete shock. I am still actually in awe that someone helped us out a little. 

LOL Dustin you crack me up! You really do!!


----------



## monkeykoder

I still don't get how anything I say could make someone laugh.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Seriously I need to quit talking to ex-girlfriends that I don't have kids with until I get laid.



It is just this comment right here, that made me laugh.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah the worst part is I'm talking to her right now...


----------



## Xander

Hello, my name is Xander and I think I may have hit the bottle, I mean shutter release too much. I think my family is going to have an intervention with me.....that may explain the OTHER cameras in the house


----------



## monkeykoder

Could be could be.  The first step to recovery is to send all your gear to one of the regulars in this thread...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Yeah the worst part is I'm talking to her right now...



Oooh ouch.. Sorry bud.



Xander said:


> Hello, my name is Xander and I think I may have hit the bottle, I mean shutter release too much. I think my family is going to have an intervention with me.....that may explain the OTHER cameras in the house


Yes, explain more of your condition. We need to know more. When did you first feel you may have a problem?

Welcome to the forum!


monkeykoder said:


> Could be could be.  The first step to recovery is to send all your gear to one of the regulars in this thread...


I agree with MK.. Send all of your gear to me. And you will be just fine.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Oooh ouch.. Sorry bud.



It did convince me of one thing I need to find someone before I'm willing to go back and do the not quite booty call with her.


----------



## Big Bully

OOOH a booty call.. Wham bam thank you maam huh.. lol Yeah you need to find someone before you get to that point.


----------



## monkeykoder

I wouldn't mind a real booty call but this would stop about halfway before the actual bam...


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah and that is worse than sympathy sex.. 
Besides ex sex doesn't always work.


----------



## monkeykoder

Again if I got the sex I wouldn't care too much and it would be fun to boot but I wouldn't get sex and I probably wouldn't get any of the fun parts...  It would almost be worth the confidence boost...


----------



## Big Bully

Oh so she is the type that would lead you on, and then drop you like a rock.. Ouch that sucks.


----------



## monkeykoder

Not so much that she doesn't believe in sex before marriage so it would go further than she is comfortable with which can be annoying dealing with afterwards and it won't go far enough for the frustration to be worth it.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah, you need to find someone else, either that or hit Vegas real quick, do a quickie marriage and then get your wham bam... and if it doesn't work out then hell... It was worth a shot right?!

LOL SOOO KIDDING


----------



## monkeykoder

Why is it that people always suggest things that I've already tried?!?!?!  Seriously she'd be AMAZING in bed if she wasn't doing the whole no sex before marriage thing...


----------



## Big Bully

You have already tried getting married in Vegas?!


----------



## monkeykoder

To her...  And also in Sacramento, several other cities however it was a no go...


----------



## jstuedle

Hey all. Just check'in in and reading the thread. Looks normal. <LOL> 

We got a little cold snap around here too. (just like the rest of the country) Got down to 3 last night, it's 13 now. Had a high of 17 today! Woo Hoo! That is colder than it's been here in at least 6-7 years. It's been over 10 years since it was Zero. Maybe next week. So much for global warming. (please, bring it on!)


----------



## monkeykoder

Doing anything to avoid getting rid of our addiction???  Any tips on a possible glamor shoot?


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> To her...  And also in Sacramento, several other cities however it was a no go...



But did you try Vegas with Elvis as the preacher?


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm pretty sure she wanted aliens as the preacher and it might have worked if I had just picked her up and drove out there with her.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> To her... And also in Sacramento, several other cities however it was a no go...


So she didn't want to marry you... How come?




jstuedle said:


> Hey all. Just check'in in and reading the thread. Looks normal. <LOL>
> 
> We got a little cold snap around here too. (just like the rest of the country) Got down to 3 last night, it's 13 now. Had a high of 17 today! Woo Hoo! That is colder than it's been here in at least 6-7 years. It's been over 10 years since it was Zero. Maybe next week. So much for global warming. (please, bring it on!)


 
I was going to say.. That is global warming for you. hahaha  Way to take the words out of my mouth.. 
How the heck are you John! We have missed you!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Hey MK sounds like a plan.. As Nike says.. Just do it!

Merry Christmas John!


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I'm pretty sure she wanted aliens as the preacher and it might have worked if I had just picked her up and drove out there with her.



Maybe you need to arrange for Elvis to abduct you both and fly away. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## monkeykoder

She didn't want to marry me because she is wrong in the head.  All I can get from her is I make her really horny (not sure that is an accomplishment with her) but she isn't in love with me (which I'm good with).


----------



## monkeykoder

I think I'll go with finding one that doesn't quite require that level of work...  Serious though on the tips for glamor photography if you have any...


----------



## Big Bully

Haha, ok so how are we going to find you a noncrazy girl?


----------



## monkeykoder

Not saying non-crazy hopefully one who is crazy in bed but sane in life...


----------



## Big Bully

Ahhh  now you are being technical with your "crazy" huh.. HAHAHA Ok.. Lets see.. hmmm 
You need to go on a swingers website, those girls love sex.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> How the heck are you John! We have missed you!!!



Fine, been lurking from time to time. With the temp outside, this weekend, just bumming around trying to stay warm. Got to leave soon to get Cathy to work, then get back and work on frozen pipes. YuK! 

Otherwise on the photo front, we've been expanding our portable lighting and experimenting with the Nikon CLS system. It's pretty cool. In the past I've used 4-5 speedlights on manual with pocket wizards. We now can go TTL with up to 5 strobes inside out to about 60 feet. Really a neat system. To get more range outdoors, we might have to resort to radio poppers. But that is just more money down the photography hole. Like what else is new. 

Sorry to take over your thread Justin, I know more important things were being discussed. I now return us back to our regularly sceduled channel..........


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I think I'll go with finding one that doesn't quite require that level of work...



Level of work..... Hum, we are referring to the female of the human species? When you "acquire" this unique specimen, please let the other males on the list who might be single know if this individual has sisters of like maintenance levels. You would be doing the human race a great service. For us married, we must suffer as we have for hundreds of generations, and love it!


Well, gotta go. I'll check in after thawing out a few hot water pipes. Later!


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Fine, been lurking from time to time. With the temp outside, this weekend, just bumming around trying to stay warm. Got to leave soon to get Cathy to work, then get back and work on frozen pipes. YuK!
> 
> Otherwise on the photo front, we've been expanding our portable lighting and experimenting with the Nikon CLS system. It's pretty cool. In the past I've used 4-5 speedlights on manual with pocket wizards. We now can go TTL with up to 5 strobes inside out to about 60 feet. Really a neat system. To get more range outdoors, we might have to resort to radio poppers. But that is just more money down the photography hole. Like what else is new.
> 
> Sorry to take over your thread Justin, I know more important things were being discussed. I now return us back to our regularly sceduled channel..........


 

Oh don't worry about it.. We always like to hear what you are up to John. We don't see you very much anymore.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Level of work..... Hum, we are referring to the female of the human species? When you "acquire" this unique specimen, please let the other males on the list who might be single know if this individual has sisters of like maintenance levels. You would be doing the human race a great service. For us married, we must suffer as we have for hundreds of generations, and love it!
> 
> 
> Well, gotta go. I'll check in after thawing out a few hot water pipes. Later!


 

Hey we of the female species aren't that bad...


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Hey we of the female species aren't that bad...



Yea, and look at that big flock of fly'in turtles. Now, I have this bridge.........


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Yea, and look at that big flock of fly'in turtles. Now, I have this bridge.........


 

Hey... Ok maybe I am just cool. lol


----------



## Xander

Big Bully said:


> Yes, explain more of your condition. We need to know more. When did you first feel you may have a problem?
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I agree with MK.. Send all of your gear to me. And you will be just fine.



Well, I (we) just bought a D40 and we have gone down a slippery slope. We've been taking pics of all kinds! Its mostly been landscapes, deer, and currently a little bulldog puppy which is happening rite now. My better half is snapping some pics as we speak.  We are still learning, but I fear the more we learn, the worse it will get


----------



## monkeykoder

Xander said:


> Well, I (we) just bought a D40 and we have gone down a slippery slope. We've been taking pics of all kinds! Its mostly been landscapes, deer, and currently a little bulldog puppy which is happening rite now. My better half is snapping some pics as we speak.  We are still learning, but I fear the more we learn, the worse it will get



The slippery slope...

Don't worry about this thread.  It gets derailed twice a day at least.  It needs it...

I'm just looking for one that isn't the everything but sex and feel bad about what she does do but won't go for getting married thing type.


----------



## jstuedle

Xander said:


> Well, I (we) just bought a D40 and we have gone down a slippery slope. We've been taking pics of all kinds! Its mostly been landscapes, deer, and currently a little bulldog puppy which is happening rite now. My better half is snapping some pics as we speak.  We are still learning, but I fear the more we learn, the worse it will get



Well, I hate to break the news to you, but photography can lead down the proverbial slippery sloop. And what a steep sloop it can be! I started the slide at age 10 and first Nikon at age 14. (1st Nikon was on or about Sept 1st, 1969) OTOH, it can be just as much or as little as you want it to be. I tell people my NAS (Nikon Acquisition Syndrome)  is my Bass Boat, Harley Davidson, and Beach front property all rolled into one. For us, a new camera body takes president over a new car. But I digress. The only sure fired way to escape NAS (there is no cure) is to put the camera down and step away, very far away. Then in my case call the Mayflower mover and have it all hauled away. Far, far away. 

Good Luck and all kidding aside, enjoy your new camera. Photography can lead to a lifetime of fun, learning, and family enjoyment. And don't forget the memories.


----------



## monkeykoder

And hopefully fun photoshoots.


----------



## Battou

Speaking of Photoshoots, Has yall seen what I dun went and did with my New Nikon...Click here


----------



## monkeykoder

Nice cat.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Nice cat.



Thanks....he is a kitten but we are not paying attention to details here so...


----------



## monkeykoder

The only details to pay attention to aren't there to worry about.


----------



## jstuedle

Battou said:


> Speaking of Photoshoots, Has yall seen what I dun went and did with my New Nikon...Click here




That little 50 is a sharp little bugger, is it not? And the kitten is adorable, nice work.


----------



## Battou

lol I forgot all about these, I really need to clear out my SD card more often

Old NFS underground car
















And my new one










 I took those to show my GF's brother when he bough the game....


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> That little 50 is a sharp little bugger, is it not? And the kitten is adorable, nice work.



So far yeah, that was with four or five filters packed on to the front of it in less than ideal lighting.


----------



## monkeykoder

Watashi wa imasen


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Watashi wa imasen




What?


----------



## monkeykoder

Some words are spoken without any intentional meaning.


----------



## Battou

...You drunk again?


----------



## monkeykoder

That doesn't exactly happen very often and no.  Just a bit out of it.


----------



## Big Bully

LOL Being out of it is occassionally fun.


----------



## Battou

Ah...K

but anywho, Here is another picture I found wile getting pics from my P-Shooter.


----------



## jstuedle

Me thinks some of us'ins mite be a weeeee bit bored ta'nite.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> LOL Being out of it is occassionally fun.



Not to me I like to be fully there all the time.


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> Me thinks some of us'ins mite be a weeeee bit bored ta'nite.


Well to tell you the truth, I'm not bored, Actually I'm kinda in a bit of a hurry to leave.
. I honestly forgot I had all those and thought I'd share them since I went through the hassle of transferring them from the camera when all I wanted was two pics to show the Owner of FAC and PL.


What the hell, MK might like these, they are a couple drawings I started this after noon. they ain't done but....


----------



## Big Bully

I don't know, I need to take a "zone" break every once in awhile.


----------



## monkeykoder

Damn all those with more talent than me.


----------



## monkeykoder

I need to just run away from it all and I would if I could leave my kid.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well there went the fun photo-shoot she got cold feet.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Well there went the fun photo-shoot she got cold feet.



Around here, that is not a difficult task. (18 degrees, up from 3)


----------



## monkeykoder

When I wake up I'll say something useful


----------



## Yemme

I just wanted to wish all of you a Merry Christmas.  Hope you get what you wished for and everyone be safe.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm pretty sure Santa has a thing against delivering women who are intelligent fun and attractive.  Maybe he'll deliver the guts to go find one myself though...


----------



## Yemme

I have some connections I'll see if I can arrange it.


----------



## monkeykoder

If you have to compromise on something on my list of requirements I'll compromise on attractive I won't go to ugly but plain will suffice.


----------



## amkphotography

I am a photo-a-holic, but more so that I just take "too many" photos as some say, and no, I am not ashamed!!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't think you understand how this thread works...  First you admit you have a problem second you mail all your gear to me third you continue in this thread talking about anything BUT photography to keep you from your addiction.


----------



## jstuedle

Merry Christmas all, be safe and happy. It's all we really need and more than many have. God bless you all.
John.


----------



## monkeykoder

Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## Battou

Merry Christmas


----------



## monkeykoder

Christmas?


----------



## Battou

Nice Timing.....


----------



## monkeykoder

???


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> ???



That previous post came at exatcly 12/26/2006 12:00AM (EST)...My Time.


In other words, where I am at Christmas is officially over.


----------



## monkeykoder

I still have three hours not that I care.


----------



## Big Bully

I know I know... I am a lot late. But I hope you had a great Christmas.




monkeykoder said:


> I don't think you understand how this thread works...  First you admit you have a problem second you mail all your gear to me third you continue in this thread talking about anything BUT photography to keep you from your addiction.



No no no.. It's mail the stuff to MEEEEE!


----------



## Battou

Oh gees.....guys, Here you go again fighting over who to mail the gear to and trying to take it from me because yall know full well that I had first dibbs on the gear and it was to be mailed to me.


----------



## monkeykoder

Sheesh thief


----------



## monkeykoder

My ex won't even see me because she is afraid I'll make her too horny I mean WTF there is no one to hang out with.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> My ex won't even see me because she is afraid I'll make her too horny I mean WTF there is no one to hang out with.



Well, if you would not let it hang out maybe she would not get so horney....Put that thing away before you take an eye out.


----------



## monkeykoder

I doubt that would even help with making her horny...


----------



## Joves

Hey sometimes you have to hang the worm to get the fish.


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't think I've ever caught fish using a worm...


----------



## Yemme

Joves said:


> Hey sometimes you have to hang the worm to get the fish.




Joves you kill me...


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I don't know what the worm is supposed to do for me I can't think of a less attractive body part... (I guess maybe that is because I'm a man...)


----------



## Yemme

MK did we get laid this holiday?  I hope so.  I tried really hard to give Santa your address.  At least did anything come close.


----------



## Yemme

Let her see the bulge.... Hang your worm...


----------



## monkeykoder

No but thanks for the help.


----------



## monkeykoder

Seriously do women actually find that thing attractive?


----------



## Yemme

Only if it's cute.......


----------



## Battou

My GF won't even look at mine.....she'll cover her eyes.


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> My GF won't even look at mine.....she'll cover her eyes.



That's more the reaction I would expect...


----------



## Yemme

Battou said:


> My GF won't even look at mine.....she'll cover her eyes.


----------



## Battou

Yemme said:


>



Tell you the truth, I don't find it funny at all. I understand where it comes from but never the less the gesture makes me feel unattractive. I'm not harping on ya but, Place your self in my shoes for a second and think about how you would feel if your spouce or significant other could not bare to look at you naked.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah that could suck.


----------



## Yemme

Battou said:


> Tell you the truth, I don't find it funny at all. I understand where it comes from but never the less the gesture makes me feel unattractive. I'm not harping on ya but, Place your self in my shoes for a second and think about how you would feel if your spouce or significant other could not bare to look at you naked.




Well what do you look like naked.  Do you have as much hair as you do on your head?


----------



## Battou

Yemme said:


> Well what do you look like naked.  Do you have as much hair as you do on your head?



No, I am not a hairy beast


----------



## Yemme

Hair is good in some places.  Well I will say maybe she's just shy because it is so cute.  She doesn't really want you to know you're a stallion.  Women are funny that way.


----------



## Big Bully

Yemme said:


> Only if it's cute.......



I think that has got to be one of the worst things you could say to a guy.. "Ooh look how cute...":lmao: 



Battou said:


> My GF won't even look at mine.....she'll cover her eyes.



I bet it does make you feel unattractive. I know if a guy did that to me, I would totally put my clothes back on. But I know lots of girls who have to do it in the dark. Because the man is so different than a woman. And that difference scares them.And also they have been told their whole lives to not think about or look at the opposite sex because it was wrong. So for her to just up and look at ya, would be hard.  Me, hell I could look at it no prob. Well as long as it wasn't deformed in anyway. :er: How long have you two been dating?


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I don't know what to tell you I haven't dated enough to have that problem.  I always get that girl that lies and says stuff like "that is the biggest I've ever seen/had" and so on.


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh those girls are always bad news. But then again some just don't want to hurt your feelings. Or it may be the biggest she has ever seen if she has only seen one.


----------



## monkeykoder

Could be not that it really matters.


----------



## Big Bully

What are you doing for New Years?


----------



## Joves

Battou said:


> Tell you the truth, I don't find it funny at all. I understand where it comes from but never the less the gesture makes me feel unattractive. I'm not harping on ya but, Place your self in my shoes for a second and think about how you would feel if your spouce or significant other could not bare to look at you naked.


 You just need to do the woowoo thing to her enough and, she will stop covering her eyes.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> I bet it does make you feel unattractive. I know if a guy did that to me, I would totally put my clothes back on. But I know lots of girls who have to do it in the dark. Because the man is so different than a woman. And that difference scares them.And also they have been told their whole lives to not think about or look at the opposite sex because it was wrong. So for her to just up and look at ya, would be hard.  Me, hell I could look at it no prob. Well as long as it wasn't deformed in anyway.




 Like I said earlier, I know the reason, for the sake of her privacy I am not going to go into details of it but suffice it to say she does have a desteinct fear of it....and no it ain't deformed so to speak.



Big Bully said:


> :er: How long have you two been dating?



It's been a little over five months already with no arguements of any kind. This is a big deal for her as her longest previous relationship was seven months on and off. And asside from one major issue her mother loves me making things that much smoother.



Joves said:


> You just need to do the woowoo thing to her enough and, she will stop covering her eyes.



You're gohnna need to explain the "woowoo thing" for me here....


----------



## Yemme

Big Bully said:


> I think that has got to be one of the worst things you could say to a guy.. "Ooh look how cute...":lmao:




Noooo...  You think it's cute but you never say it.  


Battou your starting out new... It will pass.  Your relationship is in the pacifier stages.  If she was all open and hard core you would think she's a whore probably.  Enjoy her innocence.  It won't last long.


----------



## Battou

Yemme said:


> Battou your starting out new... It will pass.  Your relationship is in the pacifier stages.  If she was all open and hard core you would think she's a whore probably.  Enjoy her innocence.  It won't last long.




innocence....You make it sound like I'm her first boyfriend which is far from the case, but I can assure you this is not baised in innocence.

Any who, I'm dropping the discussion about that aspect of my life, The net don't need to know no more of it.


Hey Koder, You got Miscellaneous computer junk loafin around right?


----------



## Big Bully

You know the "bow-chica-wow-wow" hahaha.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> You know the "bow-chica-wow-wow" hahaha.



he he      Would that be your impersonation of that cheesy '70s porn music? And why would you know what that would sound like? (snicker)


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> he he      Would that be your impersonation of that cheesy '70s porn music? And why would you know what that would sound like? (snicker)



Hey...I like the seventies porn. Imean it's like the porn only with out the additives.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> he he      Would that be your impersonation of that cheesy '70s porn music? And why would you know what that would sound like? (snicker)



Ooooh so that is what that sound is... :lmao:


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> Hey Koder, You got Miscellaneous computer junk loafin around right?



Maybe...  Just a bit.


----------



## Big Bully

Do you guys have any plans for New Years?


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Maybe...  Just a bit.



Do you by chance have an HP f1503 moniter loafin about?




Big Bully said:


> Do you guys have any plans for New Years?



Work, from 9:00 pm 12/31/08 to 3:00PM 1/1/09........


----------



## Joves

Big Bully said:


> Do you guys have any plans for New Years?


 My plan is to avoid all the drunks.


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> Do you by chance have an HP f1503 moniter loafin about?



The one thing I'm always short on is monitors...


----------



## Joves

Battou said:


> You're gohnna need to explain the "woowoo thing" for me here....


 You have it hanging out and you shake it saying woowoo woowoo! It used to make my one girlfreind laugh really hard.


----------



## monkeykoder

What never done the bun+mustard trick???


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> The one thing I'm always short on is monitors...



Damn....



Joves said:


> You have it hanging out and you shake it saying woowoo woowoo! It used to make my one girlfreind laugh really hard.





monkeykoder said:


> What never done the bun+mustard trick???


That is so not my style, one would not catch me dead pullin a stunt like that....


----------



## monkeykoder

Hey she told me to put mustard on it...


----------



## Big Bully

I think I am going to play innocent here, and say oooh look at the pretty lights.


----------



## monkeykoder

You innocent???


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> You innocent???



Hey I can attempt to pretend...


----------



## monkeykoder

You can attempt to...  Seriously I never thought she liked mustard...


----------



## monkeykoder

I can't tell if this is funny or not...
Comics - Explosm.net


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm.. I don't get it, or at least I don't think I do.


----------



## monkeykoder

Comics - Explosm.net

okay this one actually is funny...

P.S.  He was trying to hang himself but he made the rope too long.


----------



## Yemme

Happy New Years guys.... It's snowing which sucks but oh well.  Another year gone by.... 2009 here we come.  I wish you all nothing but the best for you and your family in 2009.


----------



## monkeykoder

Happy new years to you all.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Happy new years to you all.



I'm a little late, but happy new year to all! I hope it has been a safe one so far.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> Hey I can attempt to pretend...



An "attempt" to pretend. Wow, now that's dedication!


----------



## monkeykoder




----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> An "attempt" to pretend. Wow, now that's dedication!


Hahaha.. You better believe it.

I know I am really really late, but HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE! I partied until 6am!


----------



## monkeykoder

Come on I even posted on time and I was brewing until 9am this morning.


----------



## Yemme

Another year has past and I'm still alive...


----------



## monkeykoder

That is good to hear. I hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Yemme

Did you get find a woman yet?


----------



## monkeykoder

Still trying to figure out where they congregate so I can actually find some.  So far I've checked my house and randomly walking around town no hits so far.  Perhaps I should check the stormdrains or perhaps the sewer.  I mean even Frys electronics is strikingly devoid of women.  Seriously where does one go to look it seems pet stores are my best bet but they get weirded out if you come in for no reason and the weekly snake food run would usually be a turn-off for women.  The only two I've met that it isn't a turn off for are surprisingly not single.


----------



## Yemme

Oh that's easy go to church.  There are many whores lurking in the congregation.  You will get lucky.


----------



## monkeykoder

I always feel uncomfortable in a church...  Something about a burning sensation all the way through my body...  Just kidding but with my luck I'd just meet another girl exactly like my ex that truly doesn't believe in sex before marriage.


----------



## Yemme

That's why you have to take it slow.  Chat people up and find out who's who in the church.  Find the old lady that knows everyone's business.  I'll talk to you later.


----------



## monkeykoder

Fine I'll ask someone if they'll take me to church with them oy that place can be boring though.


----------



## Yemme

Your just going to the wrong church...  Fine wine... women... food... what more could you ask for.


----------



## monkeykoder

Ewww catholics   Just kidding.


----------



## Yemme

I know what you mean...


----------



## monkeykoder

Whatever do you mean...  I guess I met a catholic girl I liked once but certain friends of mine got in the way of that...


----------



## Yemme

You messed up big time.  If you were young you missed all the free blow jobs.


----------



## monkeykoder

This was less than a year ago it would have been free sex...  Ok maybe not sex I don't know her all that well all I really know is she looks hot in jeans that show more than they conceal a bikini top and 6" stillettos...


----------



## Yemme

Why are you still single.  Get out the MK for real... your making me mad.  You let all that pass you by.


----------



## monkeykoder

It only gets worse from there probably...


----------



## Yemme

Me so sad for you... :hug::


----------



## monkeykoder

I actually put forth an effort just not enough or not in the right way.


----------



## Yemme

If you say so.


----------



## monkeykoder

I think I ended up pissing her off when I returned her book at 11:00 at night...  I'm sorry I don't live a life that leads me to be up normal hours.  Last time I saw her she was either really mad at me or just being weird.


----------



## Yemme

No ....you're the weird one.  Stop with the denial.  You went over to a woman's house at 11pm and It wasn't a booty call.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well the first time I met her it was at 1:00 in the morning and I was fairly drunk...


----------



## monkeykoder

Sometimes I wonder if I have too much confidence or too little...


----------



## Yemme

You just talk too much I think you should just be quiet and let something good happen to you for a change.  Just answer questions don't speak.


----------



## monkeykoder

Funny I'm known for not talking at all...  People get kinda weirded out by it.  The only time I really talk is when I'm already comfortable around someone.


----------



## Yemme

Oh dear then you really are in trouble.  Time for that table dance.  I keep tellin' yah.


----------



## monkeykoder

I could do that.  What is a guy to do when he is the one people go to for advice but not the guy girls go to for a fun date.


----------



## Yemme

That guy should get a table dance.


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well if the friend of mine is correct I still have a 100% track record for true knowledge of what people are thinking which really sucks.


----------



## monkeykoder

I get tired of not having any female friends because they're interested in me but I'm too short or because I'm an old boyfriend and they're scared they'll get back together with me it is ****ING PISSING ME OFF.


----------



## Yemme

Yah gotta get out more MK for real.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I abhor clubs and parties and I don't know anywhere else to actually meet women other than school which isn't back in session for almost a month.


----------



## Yemme

Get out one day and just get lost.


----------



## monkeykoder

I have yet to meet anyone on any of my random walks this town is pretty much deserted all the time.


----------



## Yemme

Then it's time to move.


----------



## holga girl

so, i am just joining in on this thread... how i missed it i don't know. obviously, i did not read through all of the posts, but is anyone aware that this thread was started exactly one year ago... today?


----------



## Yemme

Hi .... Yah don't say... cool!  We just post gibberish in here that's readable.


----------



## Overread

I thought this was for addicts?

only I am currently going cold turkey 
its cold
and there is nothing to shoot in the grey skies!


----------



## Yemme

Oh don't be sad:hug::... I haven't shot anything because it's too cold.


----------



## monkeykoder

The first step is to admit you have a problem.  The second step is to send me all your gear so I can dispose of it for you.  The third step is to patently avoid talking about photography in this thread (unless you really want to).


----------



## Overread

but but I have addictions and they need feeding!


I am so starved I tried people photography!


still its ok - I just have to hold out till the 31st!
WHAT?
no my kit *hugs kit*


----------



## monkeykoder

I see you're missing out on the first step...


----------



## Overread

nope - I know I have the addiction 
its steps 2 and 3 I don't like!


----------



## monkeykoder

To grow you have to follow through with steps 2 and 3.


----------



## Overread

if I grow any more my clothes - they will not fit me any more

so -- you'll have to send me monies if I send kit!


----------



## Overread

SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ITS SNOWING

sorry I had to say that 
if it keeps up till tomorrow and settles then its good times


----------



## Yemme

Yay  snow ....  Make sure you dress warm.


----------



## monkeykoder

Snow is okay if you don't have to drive in it and have someplace warm to go back to actually it is downright awesome with those two conditions.


----------



## Battou

Overread said:


> I thought this was for addicts?
> 
> only I am currently going cold turkey
> its cold
> and there is nothing to shoot in the grey skies!
> 
> 
> ...but but I have addictions and they need feeding!
> 
> 
> I am so starved I tried people photography!
> 
> 
> still its ok - I just have to hold out till the 31st!
> WHAT?
> no my kit *hugs kit*



I know the feeling... I took some macro shots of grain....then the following day I took some macro shots of film cassettes, one of them containing the shots of grain.....:lmao:


----------



## monkeykoder

Well this should be interesting...  I'm going to cut my hair.  Going from 12"+ to 1" just for the joy of seeing that much hair come off of my head.


----------



## Yemme

It's about time.....


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess we'll find out if it makes any difference whatsoever.


----------



## Yemme

Oh believe me it will... new avatar when you get it done.  Good night babe.


----------



## monkeykoder

So I've heard I'll believe it when I see it of course it might take a couple of attempts to get the right length.


----------



## Yemme

No no no one cut ... that's all don't chicken out now.  I should really go to bed... ok i'm going.


----------



## monkeykoder

I was thinking first cut down to an inch and then see if that looks weird..


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I guess we'll find out if it makes any difference whatsoever.



Shure it will...it'll be harder for you to look up their skirts as you are floating away after having all that weight hacked off.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'll just have to get ahold of this one girl and hang out with her she may have a boyfriend but I don't think that would make her any more careful.


----------



## monkeykoder

It should be nice not having the kid stepping on my hair or sitting on it when he is riding on my shoulders or me pulling it while I'm sleeping.


----------



## monkeykoder

I should have over 2000 posts in this thread by the end of the week.


----------



## jstuedle

I started cutting my hair to about 1/4" around 1992. It was long when I was younger, but in the 60's that was the norm. Now that it's all gray, it looks about normal to be short. <LOL> And I can attest that it's a lot easier to take care of.

P.S. 2000, 2000, 2000, 2000! (chant)


----------



## monkeykoder

That is pretty much the plan.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm really hoping this haircut goes in 2 stages stage 1 MASSIVE MOHAWK stage 2 back to normal shorthair.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm too far gone on the bald side to do the mohawk...  But I have 12" less hair than I used to (at least...)


----------



## Yemme

So when's the big day?  I feel like I have to get you a gift.  This is a big step in your life.


----------



## monkeykoder




----------



## Big Bully

Dustin I swear that has to be the best picture I have seen of you!


----------



## monkeykoder

I think it is the first one I've posted that I didn't take myself...


----------



## Yemme

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!



I love it, I love it, I love it... The hair is all gone...and your son is so adorable... look at those cheeks.


----------



## monkeykoder

Sorry for him not being as cute as he can be


----------



## Yemme

Oh believe me he is beyond cute.  You and BB have gorgeous kids.


----------



## monkeykoder

And to think I was almost that cute at one point...


----------



## Joves

He looks like a little Ranger in that. BTW Nice haircut.


----------



## monkeykoder

???


----------



## Joves

Most Army Rangers have your kids cut. Or atleast the young ones did.


----------



## monkeykoder

Ahhhh yeah it's always a fun cut.


----------



## Big Bully

Yemme said:


> Oh believe me he is beyond cute.  You and BB have gorgeous kids.



Ooooooh Thank you!!:hug::


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I did end up going to see the ex-girlfriend ended up being fun.


----------



## jstuedle

The hair looks good MK, and your son is adorable. If you need a substitute grandpa for him, let me know.


----------



## monkeykoder

He is the most adorable kid on the planet but I think his grandpa would be very angry if someone tried to take his job.


----------



## hollyqie1984

i purposely went to shop to buy a book on ps.

but i still do not know how to use it wonderfully.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> He is the most adorable kid on the planet but I think his grandpa would be very angry if someone tried to take his job.



Totally understandable. I'd be upset if someone got in between me and one of our five. But I will need to modify your statement slightly, your son can only be one of six of the most adorable kids on the planet.  ( now step in BB and set us straight, one of 8?  )


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess I could admit to that (maybe)


----------



## Yemme

Big Bully said:


> Ooooooh Thank you!!:hug::



Ur welcome hun....They are cutie pies!





jstuedle ( now step in BB and set us straight, one of 8?  )


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Well I did end up going to see the ex-girlfriend ended up being fun.




I don't know how the hell I missed this post.........details..... define FUN!:redwine:


----------



## Joves

hollyqie1984 said:


> i purposely went to shop to buy a book on ps.
> 
> but i still do not know how to use it wonderfully.


It takes time and cussing to get it to work right.


----------



## jstuedle

Yemme said:


> I don't know how the hell I missed this post.........details..... define FUN!:redwine:



Yes, in general terms, you don't need to be toooooo graphic. (unless you just feel the need lol ) Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> I don't know how the hell I missed this post.........details..... define FUN!:redwine:



Well it was better than a table dance that is about as far as I can really go


----------



## Yemme

You stallion...


----------



## Yemme

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-forum-photo-gallery/151859-2-more-shots.html

I forgot to show you my second post of pictures.  It's not that over exposed and the entire roll wasn't black.  Yay for me!


----------



## Joves

Those look good hun. Like I said you remembered to take the lens cap off huh?


----------



## Yemme

I don't know what was happening the first time I tried to take some images the rolls came out black.  I wasn't using the light meter correctly.  Plus I hate tungsten I had 2 rolls come out black before I got the hang of it.  Thanks Joves, I'm taking baby steps....well crawling.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> You stallion...



It was fun.


----------



## Overread

why - oh why must the cat choose to sleep on my camera bag?
of all places  - why there??


----------



## monkeykoder

because it's the coolest.


----------



## Yemme

Overread said:


> why - oh why must the cat choose to sleep on my camera bag?
> of all places  - why there??



Because your cat loves you and wants to be as close to you as possible.  Sleeping on your bag is showing love.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yey catlove.


----------



## Overread

so if that is love what is eating its dead mouse/lunch under my bed count as?


----------



## Yemme

That's a token of love your cat feels for you.  Your special... you get a gift.  Stop complaining.


----------



## Overread

I thought the woodpeckers () on the front step were the gifts?

besides have you ever tried typing with a cat that thinks typing is not a worthy use of fingers and expresses this view by nibbling them till you make a fuss of her?


----------



## Yemme

No the woodpeckers are for the community.  Anything within your home is for you.  

How would you feel if someone was making noise at your head... Typing away loudly...You would be annoyed wouldn't you?


----------



## monkeykoder

Oy cats are horrible pets snakes on the other hand are awesome.


----------



## Overread

do snakes purr?>


----------



## Yemme

Only if you rub it the right way.


----------



## Joves

I used to have a cat that made a point of bringing mice right in front of me. It would torture it to no end for my entertainment.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Only if you rub it the right way.



It's really frustrating to the snake when it doesn't get to go into it's little hide though no matter how much it is rubbed the right way.


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> It's really frustrating to the snake when it doesn't get to go into it's little hide though no matter how much it is rubbed the right way.




How in the world are you single????


----------



## monkeykoder

It's quite simple I don't get out and meet women.


----------



## monkeykoder

Which reminds me for some odd reason I need to work on my resume.


----------



## matt-l

Someone come shovel my snow!?


----------



## monkeykoder

Where is my million dollars?


----------



## matt-l

Underneath all my snow


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> It's quite simple I don't get out and meet women.



Either you are "playing" very innocent or you did not quite get the meaning of her post. For your sake, I'll assume the former and not the latter.


----------



## monkeykoder

I am very innocent.


----------



## monkeykoder

Actually I'm innocent in the weirdest of ways...


----------



## monkeykoder

I've been told I shouldn't bite anymore...


----------



## monkeykoder




----------



## Yemme

I want to make a post about models who lie about their age.  I mean who are they kidding... Not that the photographers don't know..so why no come clean.  But I don't know where to post it.  Which forum MK?


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't know I'd say post it on a different forum...  Here I'd probably post it in photographic discussions...


----------



## Yemme

You think "people photography" might pass by and give their input?

How are you doing by the way?
Are you a bunny rabbit yet? or is it jack rabbit?


----------



## monkeykoder

Sadly I'm not sharing any characteristics with a rabbit right now...  I'm getting by on close but not quite.


----------



## monkeykoder

P.S. People Photography is more for images.


----------



## Yemme

Oh ok... Get to work on the bunny thing you have a lot of humping to do.


----------



## monkeykoder

I have a little bit of time...  School starts up in not too long...


----------



## Yemme

Ok but make sure this semester if you study hard, you play hard... Ok off to bed I go.  Maybe I'll do the thread tomorrow. Have to find a way of not calling a woman a old hag... It's just so not PC.  Mature sounds good... Oh well Night Night.  Oh and I have to ask an embarrassing photography question to ask you tomorrow??? I'm so ashamed.


----------



## monkeykoder

???


----------



## Yemme

Ok I'm really going to bed now... Bye....


----------



## Battou

I finished a drawing tonight

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/creative-corner/153573-drawing-i-reasently-finished.html

Damn thing has been sitting around for over a year


----------



## monkeykoder

That isn't your usual style...  I can't decide whether or not it is a good idea to keep talking to the ex-girlfriend.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> That isn't your usual style...  I can't decide whether or not it is a good idea to keep talking to the ex-girlfriend.



But it is a style I know....Hey go with what you know


----------



## monkeykoder

It isn't bad or anything but hey...

Yeah talking to ex-girlfriends is weird it isn't going anywhere but it is fun.


----------



## Yemme

Is this ex your child's mother or this is just an ex?


----------



## monkeykoder

This is "just an ex"...  This is the one I was engaged to.


----------



## Yemme

WTF......You have so many skeletons....  If you're not getting nookie she's a waste of your time.  And you better not be spending money on her either.


----------



## monkeykoder

It passes the time.


----------



## Joves

So does getting nookie. It can pass many an hour away.


----------



## monkeykoder

It takes at least an hour for it to be enjoyable.


----------



## Yemme

Why do people stalk people?


----------



## monkeykoder

It's a fundamental insecurity.  They want to be close to someone they feel a bond with and are afraid that they will be rejected if they try to be friends.


----------



## Yemme

That made so much sense... How do you know?


----------



## monkeykoder

What a guy like me can't have ever had a stalker (she might have been cute but the whole dating her cousin thing was REALLY creepy)...


----------



## monkeykoder

Okay so she only followed me around secretly at school but still...


----------



## Yemme

That doesn't count... That's family... Families are all crazy.


----------



## monkeykoder

???


----------



## Yemme

I'm trying to find a new forum to have fun at... I should be in bed though.


----------



## Yemme

I thought you meant your cousin..


----------



## monkeykoder

meh just keep having fun here.


----------



## monkeykoder

no not my cousin she dated her cousin...


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> meh just keep having fun here.




I do have fun here... But I only go to 2 forums frequently.  Sometimes it's quiet here... Anthony Bourdain is on and he's making me hungry.


----------



## monkeykoder

For me it is just Garage Glamour APUG and here I used to frequent the morebeer forums but I've gotten out of the habit I just don't brew enough right now


----------



## Yemme

You really make your own beer... How.. where?


----------



## monkeykoder

Making beer is actually really easy...  Just need a pot to boil in a fermentor to let it sit in and the ingredients (if you want to go fancy and all grain like me there is one additional item you need and that is a mash tun).


----------



## Yemme

You have time on your hands...


----------



## monkeykoder

usually...  and I like making beer it amuses me.


----------



## Yemme

ok... Well off to bed I go... I'm in big trouble... good night.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big girls don't get in trouble...


----------



## monkeykoder

So I just started watching "boku wa imouto ni koi wo suru"...  Gotta say it seems to be going a little fast.


----------



## monkeykoder

I mean seriously where does a romance movie go after the main characters have already slept together???  I guess there are places to go but seriously if you're going to have a movie where the main characters sleep with eachother in the first 20min at least don't make them fraternal twins (brother+sister)...


----------



## Yemme

Did you sleep today?


----------



## monkeykoder

I almost got a whole 6 hours I'm doing good


----------



## Yemme

A whole 6 huh...


----------



## monkeykoder

more than I usually get.


----------



## Yemme

If you say so... Where did everyone go.. no one drops in anymore.


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't know maybe they're doing something else with their lives...


----------



## Yemme

So what are you saying MK?


----------



## monkeykoder

I need a job.


----------



## Yemme

It will all pay off in the end... Study study study...


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I'm taking the semester off to find a job and raise money for next semester my dad can't really afford supporting me anymore...  But if I get a good enough job (meaning one that pays anything worth speaking of) my dad is going to help me buy a house.


----------



## Yemme

How's the job hunting?  Why don't you do portrait photography to earn some extra bucks?


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> How's the job hunting?  Why don't you do portrait photography to earn some extra bucks?



I'm thinking I'd have much better luck trying to be a male prostitute serving only attractive women...  Portrait photography has some slight possibility of working...


----------



## Yemme

Or a stripper... maybe... Shake your money maker.


----------



## monkeykoder

Like anyone wants to see that...


----------



## Joves

monkeykoder said:


> I'm thinking I'd have much better luck trying to be a male prostitute serving only attractive women... Portrait photography has some slight possibility of working...


 Yeah right on the attractive women only.


----------



## Battou

Yemme said:


> Or a stripper... maybe... Shake your money maker.





monkeykoder said:


> Like anyone wants to see that...




Yeah no one wants to see you take an eye out with it, so be careful where you shake it.



Battou said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was for addicts?
> 
> only I am currently going cold turkey
> its cold
> and there is nothing to shoot in the grey skies!
> 
> 
> ...but but I have addictions and they need feeding!
> 
> 
> I am so starved I tried people photography!
> 
> 
> still its ok - I just have to hold out till the 31st!
> WHAT?
> no my kit *hugs kit*
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling... I took some macro shots of grain....then the following day I took some macro shots of film cassettes, one of them containing the shots of grain.....:lmao:
Click to expand...



See....I told ya so....it took forever to get the roll of film out of the camera but anywho

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/154805-winter-bordom-macros.html#post1522952


----------



## monkeykoder

hehehe


----------



## jstuedle

Yemme said:


> That doesn't count... That's family... Families are all crazy.



Your friends you can choose, your family your stuck with!!!!

Plus you can generally trust your friends more than a family member. Everyone has a black sheep in the closet.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Your friends you can choose, your family your stuck with!!!!
> 
> Plus you can generally trust your friends more than a family member. Everyone has a black sheep in the closet.



Just remember to choose your friends wisely.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Just remember to choose your friends wisely.



You never really know if you did until you are down for the count and see who shows up to support you. OTOH, that's a 2 way street.


----------



## monkeykoder

yup


----------



## Yemme

Did anyone file their taxes yet?


----------



## monkeykoder

I really need to get on finding where my w2s are so I can get that done...  I'm sure that only making like $500-$1000 per year means I get nothing but give nothing...


----------



## Yemme

It's times like this I know having a kid would be a plus.


----------



## monkeykoder

Just more rules you need to know *Iwon'tbebotheredtofindthevomityface*


----------



## Yemme

True...


----------



## monkeykoder

and of course the great fun right now is trying to get my car to run acceptably well...


----------



## Yemme

Well at least you don't have snow...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah that could be a pain...


----------



## Yemme

ok off to bed I think...


----------



## monkeykoder

bed??? this early???


----------



## Yemme

I want another screen name.  One that I can use to cause fun havoc on TPF.... You know an alter ego... Then come back as myself.  You think I can get away with it....


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm sure you could get away with it...  Some of the mods would probably know but no one else would just don't cause too much trouble


----------



## Yemme

That's no fun...


----------



## monkeykoder

Just don't get yourself IP banned...


----------



## Yemme

Mokie Hokie...


----------



## monkeykoder

okay then.


----------



## Yemme

I'm just bored... so sad...


----------



## monkeykoder

who isn't


----------



## Big Bully

Hi everyone! I'm back.


----------



## monkeykoder

Coolness how's life?


----------



## Joves

So where the hell ya been Miss Bully?


----------



## Big Bully

*hides in shame* I'm sorry I'm sorry.. I have been busy, and for awhile I was fighting disinterest in everything, and fighting with some girl who thinks she wants to mess with me and my marriage.. 
But I am back.


----------



## monkeykoder

Just remember poison is the hardest to trace but nothing is more satisfying than bare hands...


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Just remember poison is the hardest to trace but nothing is more satisfying than bare hands...



LOL, tempting.. I would rather kick her ass. But then again that would mean that she would win because I would land my ass in jail. Can't win for losin.


----------



## Joves

Ah dealing with a little hustitute. Cant really say how to deal with that. But yeah kicking her ass would probably feel good.


----------



## monkeykoder

It's a sad society we live in when you can't even beat up dumb people.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh I know. It is sad that people can torment you all they want, but the second you kick their ass.. You are the one in the wrong.
I'm to the point of ignoring the situation unless it escalates. And if it does.. I am going to talk to her husband about this whole situation. To see if he knows anything about what is going on, and if he doesn't... inform him of her activities.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yup the world is going down the tubes.


----------



## Joves

Hell I would tell the hubby now, just to get some pay back for tormenting you.


----------



## Big Bully

I would but he hasn't come into work while I am there. That's the other kicker her hubby works with Kev and I!!! And I don't think that should be a conversation over the phone. Too easy to hang up.


----------



## Joves

I agree face to face is best.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> It's a sad society we live in when you can't even beat up dumb people.



And the saddest part is they vote.


----------



## jstuedle

Big Bully said:


> LOL, tempting.. I would rather kick her ass. But then again that would mean that she would win because I would land my ass in jail. Can't win for losin.



If you start kick'in, let us know a date and time. Just give us enough time to draw a crowd and charge admission.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> And the saddest part is they vote.



Yup there should be a stupid test to ban you from voting.


----------



## Joves

jstuedle said:


> If you start kick'in, let us know a date and time. Just give us enough time to draw a crowd and charge admission.


 And dont forget to get pics of the event.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> If you start kick'in, let us know a date and time. Just give us enough time to draw a crowd and charge admission.



People might hate me if they saw who I was going to kick.. lol This girl looks like one of the Little's... [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYqvAzGpYME]YouTube - The littles[/ame]
So I think I might look like the bad guy... :er:



Joves said:


> And dont forget to get pics of the event.



HELLO!!! That's why I'm inviting you guys... SO YOU CAN TAKE THE PICS!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Hey little people fight harder.


----------



## Big Bully

What about little, half crazy, psycho's?
Eh I'm not worried I could still kick her ass.. lol


----------



## Joves

Big Bully said:


> What about little, half crazy, psycho's?
> Eh I'm not worried I could still kick her ass.. lol


I bet you can. Unfortunately I cant make it up there to shoot the event for your memories.


----------



## monkeykoder

Neither can I


----------



## jstuedle

Web Cam!


----------



## monkeykoder

think about how much you could sell that for


----------



## Yemme

Drama Drama and more Drama... Love it...Welcome back BB...  Do what you have to do.


----------



## monkeykoder

Drama is good for stabbing.


----------



## Yemme

only if you have bail money...


----------



## monkeykoder

Stab the actual act of drama.


----------



## Big Bully

jstuedle said:


> Web Cam!





You guys are too funny.. I needed a laugh today.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yup they are funny.


----------



## Big Bully

You are to Mr. Dustin.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

The only thing funny about me is my face.


----------



## Big Bully

Liar liar pants on fire!


----------



## monkeykoder

Fine it isn't just my face that is funny but I can't mention the other parts of my body that are laughable.


----------



## Big Bully

Hey hey hey.. You don't give yourself enough credit!!! 
I oughta smack you!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

Don't TRY to be sexy


----------



## Big Bully

I was being sexy???


----------



## monkeykoder

What not into rough play


----------



## Big Bully

Oh I am.. Kinda.. I like pulling hair, biting.. wrestling, and spanking.. Talk about fun!


----------



## monkeykoder

Mmmmmmmmmm biting, spanking, wrestling Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Big Bully

hahahahahaha


----------



## Big Bully

Which end are you drooling from there Dustin.. hahaa


----------



## monkeykoder

Wouldn't you like to know... (by the way some of the most satisfying words I've ever heard come out of a woman's mouth were "bite harder")


----------



## Joves




----------



## monkeykoder

drama we don't need no stinking drama.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Wouldn't you like to know... (by the way some of the most satisfying words I've ever heard come out of a woman's mouth were "bite harder")



Hahaha Yes, those are good words! As long as it's not too hard.. lol



Joves said:


>


What are you doing??? Calling me a drama queen?? Hmmmm


----------



## Joves

No Im just saying wer are having some drama around here it is great.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Hahaha Yes, those are good words! As long as it's not too hard.. lol



There is a such thing as too hard???


----------



## Big Bully

Joves said:


> No Im just saying wer are having some drama around here it is great.



Ok good. Because if you were calling me a drama queen... I would totally have to bend you over my knee... layball:


monkeykoder said:


> There is a such thing as too hard???



hehehehe... Umm no...


----------



## monkeykoder

I just really hope I don't end up with a chick that doesn't like biting...


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh that would be bad. Kev has grown accustomed to it. I am a package deal.. Except he STILL doesn't like to play with food.. Damnit.


----------



## monkeykoder

I've never really tried the whole food thing...


----------



## Joves

Big Bully said:


> Ok good. Because if you were calling me a drama queen... I would totally have to bend you over my knee... layball:


 Hold it maybe I should call you a drama queen.


----------



## monkeykoder

there are some holidays you just have to hate.


----------



## Joves

Bully you might send her a nice little present to show your disgust. poopsenders - the ULTIMATE gag gift - SWEET revenge at its finest


----------



## monkeykoder




----------



## Yemme

Joves said:


> Bully you might send her a nice little present to show your disgust. poopsenders - the ULTIMATE gag gift - SWEET revenge at its finest




Nah... doodie.com my friend... Not that many as there us to be but I'm sure she can find something she likes.


The Ultimate Cyber Voodoo Doll


----------



## monkeykoder

I need to sink my teeth into some female flesh.


----------



## Yemme

Honestly that sounds creepy at first... but a complete turn on a second later.  Hope you find some plump breasts.


----------



## monkeykoder

Everyone knows breasts are the least fun part of a woman to bite...  Neck, shoulders, butt, legs, they're all fun to bite, breasts not so much...  I could go on for hours as to my favorite things to do to different parts of the female bodies (which parts get tongue which parts get rough handling which parts don't (just a note there is NO part of a woman's body that gets ignored by me...))


----------



## Yemme

We have got to let your sperm roam free... You might not make it.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm pretty darned sure any woman that would let me get a hand on her would be darned close to sleeping with me if not sleeping with me within an hour.


----------



## neha

well, more than one actually

Postcard Printing | Mailing Services


----------



## Yemme

First you have to be in the same room with one MK.


----------



## Yemme

Good Night


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> First you have to be in the same room with one MK.



Therein lies the catch...


----------



## Yemme

I didn't I tell you guys Happy Valentines Day... Happy Belated Valentines Day...  I hope we all got laid!


----------



## Yemme

Oh my god AC Milan finally scored...Ahhhhhhhh.... I'm impressed.


----------



## monkeykoder

Valentines day is the worst holiday ever invented.


----------



## Yemme

Says you...


----------



## Big Bully

Joves said:


> Hold it maybe I should call you a drama queen.



Hahaha there ya go! You might just get spanked..



monkeykoder said:


> I've never really tried the whole food thing...


Food is so fun to play with.. just think of licking it off!!!


My Valentines day sucked!! How was yours?


----------



## Yemme

How could you have a bad valentines day?  It's time for love...


----------



## Big Bully

Yemme said:


> How could you have a bad valentines day?  It's time for love...




Very very long story...

But I was overly grouchy, so was Kev.. We bit each others heads off most of the night, had the kids with us, so we couldn't go on a date, and so we went to Twilight. Good show btw!


----------



## Yemme

See that's the problem right there... You had the kids... What happened to send the kids to grandma.


----------



## Big Bully

Yemme said:


> See that's the problem right there... You had the kids... What happened to send the kids to grandma.



Grandma didn't get back from her Hawaii trip until after 10pm!


----------



## Yemme

Damn... Well you can still have a late Valentines this coming saturday... All you have to do get rid of the kids.  Even if it's just a quite night at home alone with hubby.  Do something special.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Says you...



Hey I can only ever speak for me so :greenpbl:


----------



## Yemme

You should have been using that tongue on someone special.


----------



## monkeykoder

someone special???  For me to be doing that any time soon it'd have to be "someone hired"...


----------



## Yemme

Table Dance...


----------



## monkeykoder

Don't see how that gets me any closer to my goal...


----------



## monkeykoder

I mean I could probably go see a naked woman just about any time.


----------



## Yemme

That's not your goal... Your goal is to be unhappy... That's right I said it!


----------



## monkeykoder

My goal is to be happy just freaking hard to accomplish that when you've been programmed from birth to be a man.


----------



## Yemme

*Giving you squinting eyes*


----------



## monkeykoder

What can I say I'm horrible at this kind of stuff


----------



## Yemme

All I want to know is how BB has put up with you for so long.  The woman has patience.


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't know but if she had met me in real life she'd put up with me for longer...


----------



## Yemme

Only MK


----------



## monkeykoder

Give me some one-on-one time and I can work miracles put me in a group and I couldn't get you to look at me.


----------



## jstuedle

I think the ladies here need to send MK a "Vermont Teddy Bear" just to cheer him up. The love bandit comes to mind. Now that it's after "V" day they should be discounted.


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't need cheered up I just need a woman here.


----------



## Big Bully

Yemme said:


> Damn... Well you can still have a late Valentines this coming saturday... All you have to do get rid of the kids.  Even if it's just a quite night at home alone with hubby.  Do something special.



We have family coming into town next weekend. And other family that is going to be here by wed. SOOOO... we might be able to get away.. then again.... Who knows.



Yemme said:


> All I want to know is how BB has put up with you for so long.  The woman has patience.



I know how to handle people.. lol That's how. He is even on my msn messenger.. lol


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I don't need cheered up I just need a woman here.




OK, a female teddy bear, inflatable maybe?


----------



## jstuedle

BTW, working on a new web site with a new provider. www.picture-daddy.com


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> OK, a female teddy bear, inflatable maybe?



Might be closer to what I need.


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> OK, a female teddy bear, inflatable maybe?




Big Sister Laura Doll :lmao: lol I remember seeing ads for those things in porno mags back in the eighties, Saw one again reasently and remember saying the ad has not changed in over twenty years :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

LOL you guys crack me up! Alright Dustin!! I am going to purchase a mail order bride for you, if you aren't careful!


----------



## Joves

Battou said:


> Big Sister Laura Doll :lmao: lol I remember seeing ads for those things in porno mags back in the eighties, Saw one again reasently and remember saying the ad has not changed in over twenty years :lmao:


They might have better wigs. I havent seen one of those advertised for years. I have seen those latex dolls on egay though. What I love in the ads is normal wear in the usual places.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> LOL you guys crack me up! Alright Dustin!! I am going to purchase a mail order bride for you, if you aren't careful!



I can't afford a tegu much less a mail order bride.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I can't afford a tegu much less a mail order bride.


 Hey that is why everyone is going to chip in. We will buy you one!


----------



## Battou

Joves said:


> They might have better wigs. I havent seen one of those advertised for years. I have seen those latex dolls on egay though. What I love in the ads is normal wear in the usual places.



I would dig up the ads and scan them but unfortunately the more reasent one was in a mag belonging to my brother in law that he has no doubt gotten rid of by now. As embarrasing as it may be, I should still be able to dig up one of the older ones as I still have the mags somewhere around the house, I'm just not sure where or what mags it was in.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Hey that is why everyone is going to chip in. We will buy you one!



I could probably figure out how to afford to buy one but I don't think I could afford to keep one.


----------



## Big Bully

Hey maintainence isn't that much... they can be self suffecient.


----------



## monkeykoder

All women are fsking expensive


----------



## Big Bully

Nuh uh


----------



## monkeykoder

I'd like to see someone even try to prove me wrong.


----------



## Big Bully

Kev is much more expensive than I am!!!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> monkeykoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> All women are fsking expensive
> 
> 
> 
> Nuh uh
Click to expand...





Big Bully said:


>



So she sais....


----------



## monkeykoder

That's what you think...


----------



## Battou

That reminds me....I just bought my GF a DVD set complete season one for some girly TV show she watches....Does this make me a suck up?


----------



## monkeykoder

not exactly.


----------



## Big Bully

Battou said:


> So she sais....


Notice, I only bought the truck to tow_* HIS*_ around to truck pulls and stuff!


----------



## monkeykoder

trucks aren't the most expensive thing in the world.


----------



## Big Bully

Very very true.. it's the stuff that goes in his pickup that makes it expensive.


----------



## monkeykoder

Don't worry there are plenty of things you do that make you expensive


----------



## Battou

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-nice-try-i-love-being-admin.html#post1540020


----------



## monkeykoder

So you agree that women tend to be expensive don't you?


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> So you agree that women tend to be expensive don't you?



Well, to tell you the truth, yes, But there are plenty of ways for effective cost cutting of relationship demands. Google it if you don't believe me.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm sure there are.


----------



## Big Bully

ARGHH... Psycho-***** started texting me again! So... I called the cops and I am filing harassment charges.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

well hope all goes well.


----------



## Big Bully

Well I had a very nice police officer give her a call. So we will see where that goes. Kevin is kind of embarrassed to go and file a harassment charge against her for something so junior high. But that is the game that she is playing. Sooo annoying!


----------



## monkeykoder

Well it might be a step in the right direction.


----------



## Big Bully

That's what I am thinking.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well hopefully it won't hurt the situation any.


----------



## Big Bully

The worst she can do is go more psycho than she already is.


----------



## monkeykoder

Everyone is psycho in their own little way eh?  Look at me I'm both incredibly arrogant and entirely underconfident at the same time.  Just be glad most of us aren't psycho in hurtful ways.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah no kidding. Luckily it seems as if the police phone call worked. I haven't heard from her.. lol


----------



## Yemme

Don't get too happy... She's morphing into another crazed person.


----------



## Big Bully

I know I know I know... Most likely she will be at the company dinner on Thursday.. WOW that should be fun. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

It would be great if we could eradicate the "psycho hose beast" from the world but it's too hard to tell the "psycho hose beast" from the "genius"


----------



## monkeykoder

It would be great if we could eradicate the "psycho hose beast" from the world but it's too hard to tell the "psycho hose beast" from the "genius"


----------



## Big Bully

lol Very true..


----------



## monkeykoder

I still can't tell whether I'm crazy or genius (most likely crazy)...


----------



## runswithscissors

monkeykoder said:


> I still can't tell whether I'm crazy or genius (most likely crazy)...


 
If you think you are crazy, you are probably not. Crazy people don't know they are crazy.

Now....If you think  you are genius, odds are you are just hanging with some fairly low on the evolutionary scale buds.

just sayin.


----------



## monkeykoder

runswithscissors said:


> Now....If you think  you are genius, odds are you are just hanging with some fairly low on the evolutionary scale buds.



Meh I highly doubt I'm a genius but I'm surely not sane that pretty much leaves crazy...  I may be able to sleep through my Analysis classes but other people got better grades (though I'm pretty sure they studied....)


----------



## runswithscissors

monkeykoder said:


> Meh I highly doubt I'm a genius but I'm surely not sane that pretty much leaves crazy... I may be able to sleep through my Analysis classes but other people got better grades (though I'm pretty sure they studied....)


 
Only crazy people can stay awake during analysis class. So I'm thinking you're just strange and slightly sleepy.

You know what they say:
"Crazy people who are productive are geniuses. Crazy people who are rich are eccentric. Crazy people who are neither productive nor rich are just plain crazy. Geniuses and crazy people are both out in the middle of a deep ocean; geniuses swim, crazy people drown. Most of us are sitting safely on the shore. Take a chance and get your feet wet."


----------



## monkeykoder

Actually I really enjoy Analysis it's just sitting for that long makes me want to go to sleep.


----------



## Hybridatomsk

Does "I am an aspiring Photographer" count? My camera goes everywhere with me.


----------



## Big Bully

Hybridatomsk said:


> Does "I am an aspiring Photographer" count? My camera goes everywhere with me.




Yes it counts.. "I am an aspiring Photographer" is the beginning stages of being a photoholic. SOOOO Here is what you need to do. Send me your camera, and you will be just fine.


----------



## monkeykoder

Sheesh everyone knows I'm the dedicated gear collector here.


----------



## Big Bully

Ive been here longer and have a higher post count.. I get the gear.. You know that!


----------



## monkeykoder

But you see I weigh more than you which means I get the gear.


----------



## Big Bully

But Im taller.. so I get the gear.


----------



## Jaszek

But I weight more than both of you and I'm taller than both of you so I get the gear.


----------



## monkeykoder

Fine I'm better at math than ALL of you so I get the gear.


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Fine I'm better at math than ALL of you so I get the gear.




I don't think so!


----------



## Big Bully

I am better at sex! So I win! lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I am better at sex! So I win! lol



That's what you think


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha... Hey I know.. I must be pretty damn good.. lmao


----------



## monkeykoder

Hey I have references as far as the math is concerned...


----------



## Yemme

A few classes doesn't count....


----------



## Big Bully

I might pass my classes this semester.. they are pretty easy.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> A few classes doesn't count....



And what does count?  I could try and get a few of my professors here to provide references...  Then again one of you guys might have lied to me as far as your math references go.


----------



## Yemme

A degree ... In Mathematics or Computer Science I'll accept.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm one class away from my BA in Math is that close enough?


----------



## Yemme

YES!


----------



## Yemme

Now we just have to get you one day away from getting some lovin'.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I'm about 1 day away from getting my car driveable again after that I can work on the whole getting some lovin thing...  Unless that cute smile from the neighborgirl means something


----------



## Yemme

Oooooo... It does, it does....


----------



## monkeykoder

I think she heard about the worst yelling/cussing I've ever done in my entire life today...


----------



## Yemme

Why must you build up my hope and then crush it like a bag of potato chips.


----------



## monkeykoder

Never said I wasn't going to try


----------



## Yemme

Ok I'll accept that ... for now!


----------



## monkeykoder

Hey come around noon tomorrow I'll be looking for anything to do other than work on my car.


----------



## Joves

monkeykoder said:


> I think she heard about the worst yelling/cussing I've ever done in my entire life today...


 What were you working on your car at the time? I know that cussing makes the parts go together much easier.


----------



## monkeykoder

Replacing the heater core...  It seems the people that designed the MK3 Volkswagens decided that they should make it so the only way to get to the heater core should be to disassemble the entire interior of the car from the dash forward...


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> Replacing the heater core...  It seems the people that designed the MK3 Volkswagens decided that they should make it so the only way to get to the heater core should be to disassemble the entire interior of the car from the dash forward...



Rest assured that a lot of German and several American cars have the same issues with respect to heater cores.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I use the percieved stupidity of the engineer)s) who designed it as a reason to cuss.


----------



## Big Bully

Can you believe it is almost March?


----------



## epatsellis

MK, VW's aren't bad, take a look at what it takes to put one in a type 44 Audi. Book is something like 6-8 hours....


----------



## monkeykoder

epatsellis said:


> MK, VW's aren't bad, take a look at what it takes to put one in a type 44 Audi. Book is something like 6-8 hours....



Are you sure they aren't the same car???  Book on mine is 5.9hrs


----------



## epatsellis

nope, you can fit a MK3 in a Type 44 (5000,100,200 series). The procedure starts with removing hood, lower dash covers, ductwork....and removal concludes with withdrawing the complete heater assembly from the cowl area. Another 45 mins and you can get to the motor, then reassemble (using jigs for the doors). Fan motors are easy, cutoff wheel, 10 mins work and some acryclic adhesive and small tabs glued in. The factory way is to remove heater assembly, blah, blah. 

If it weren't for the Quattro drivetrain (and 20+ lbs of boost) I'd of ditched it long ago, but there's something about a 150+mph 4 door family car that just appeals to me.


----------



## monkeykoder

Doesn't sound much different from my car...  except I don't need to remove the hood (it'd probably have been useful though...)


----------



## Joves

Oh try replacing some of the older american made cars. I had to gring the cover off in the engine compartment in several of them. Then of course you have to reweld or reattach then in some fashion.
 Now the engineers piss me off when they make it so you have to get under the car or disconnect a motor mount to replace sparkplugs, I had a Chrysler that I had to do that on. To me making what should be a simple job almost impossible is the worst.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I guess I'm KINDA lucky...


----------



## epatsellis

Ah, like my Safari van, I remounted the wheel well liners with Dzus fasteners, easier to change the spark plugs that way.


----------



## Big Bully

I will take my big ass dodge truck any day of the week!


----------



## monkeykoder

I'd do anything to stay away from your big ass dodge truck...


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah it is kinda mean.. But damn sexy and fun to drive!


----------



## monkeykoder

Meh I like my cars small and agile.


----------



## Big Bully

I like mine big and beefy, and full of muscle!


----------



## monkeykoder

Hey what can I say I like to know the road I like to be able to feel the needs of the road and respond to them.  Be it a gentle curving road you can take slowly caressing the curves loving every detail take in the atmosphere make it a part of the moment enjoying the smooth supple nature of it calming me letting me abandon myself to it's nature and release my self to it, or be it a curvy mountain road DEMANDING my attention feeling the rush in my body as I speed through the corners pushing fast and hard every ounce of my energy going into the road responding to it's energy and chaos with my own knowing if I abandon myself here I am well and truly lost ultimately I will be drained but with that feeling of calm you only get when you have faced death and won.


----------



## Yemme

I'm so f*cking tired!


----------



## Joves

Yemme said:


> I'm so f*cking tired!


Awww! why?


----------



## Yemme

Work work work... Plus my favorite uncle yesterday.


----------



## Joves

Sounds like you need a nice massage and bubble bath.


----------



## monkeykoder

yey tons of notfun.


----------



## Yemme

Howdy do, who's still alive?


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm still alive but it seems the girl next door with the cute smile has a boyfriend and I'm horrible at the whole replacement thing.  Looks like I'm going to have to spend more time in the math center even though I don't work there/go to school there anymore...


----------



## Yemme

You can always be a tutor to the girl in despair.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I'm still alive but it seems the girl next door with the cute smile has a boyfriend and I'm horrible at the whole replacement thing.  Looks like I'm going to have to spend more time in the math center even though I don't work there/go to school there anymore...




Are there cute girls in the math center?


----------



## Big Bully

Yemme said:


> You can always be a tutor to the girl in despair.




There ya go.. Win your way into her heart through math.


----------



## monkeykoder

I've found a fairly thorough description of myself on the internet...  It is located here


----------



## Yemme

Mmmmmm....


----------



## monkeykoder

Yes I DO have problems...


----------



## Yemme

You just have to get laid....


----------



## monkeykoder

That doesn't make me any less of the hacker mentality.


----------



## Yemme

This is true...


----------



## monkeykoder

of course that doesn't make what you said any less true...


----------



## Big Bully

I am exhausted.. But I can't go to sleep because I have homework to do that is due by the end of the night, I have to go visit friends, and my kids are awake.. AHHHHHH!


----------



## monkeykoder

The kids awake thing is the worst when you're tired.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah no kidding!


----------



## monkeykoder

something about unlimited energy plus NO energy makes for cranky people.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah no kidding... That is why someone created red bull! I found the energy of red bull this weekend.. I wonder what took me so long to see the energy in life?!


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah that might help me wake up...


----------



## Yemme

I'm so angry Natasha Richardson has died.  I just can't believe it.  You just have to treasure every day.  God Bless her and her family.


----------



## Big Bully

I know she was doing better yesterday, today's news was definitely sudden!


----------



## Yemme

I don't know why people are so shocked that i don't have a Facebook or Myspace account.  I honestly don't like to be found by anyone... I don't even answer my cell phone sometimes... I just don't understand the obsession.:scratch:


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't get it either.


----------



## Overread

meh I am in a similar boat - my mother always keeps telling me to have my mobil phone on me at all times - if its on me and I am out its off or ignored! I don't want people to phone me up to chat about the weather when I am in the middle of a shop or such.
As for facebook I have it - but I use it mostly as a self updating contact book - so its good for when I do end up dropping out of contact with people and then want to find them again - but I don't go in for all the rest and hardly ever visit. 

As for phones I do hate answering them - especailly lan phones when its a salesman calling!!!!!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

I only answer numbers that come up on my phone with a name.


----------



## Overread

Ok I think I am mad -- I have something like a £200 arm rest here - it actually works rather well too - just the right height for my arm to rest on. 


And to think I got the tripod for photography - its a wasted use I say - its far better as an armrest!

and yes that can work - but at home there are 7 of us in the house so that is a lot of friends, business, family and such who might want to call  Always a pain to dash down all the staires to be sold some insurance from India


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm sure it could be worse.


----------



## Overread

yah - I could have ended up with a carbonfibre tripod at nearly twice the cost of the tripod part alone -- still at least its good for something in the evenings  

who made all this gear cost sooo much!


----------



## woojiebear

my name is sarah and i too, am a photoholic


----------



## Yemme

Overread said:


> who made all this gear cost sooo much!



I have an idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but when you find out let me know...


----------



## monkeykoder

woojiebear said:


> my name is sarah and i too, am a photoholic



Welcome to the thread :mrgreen:


----------



## Yemme

Welcome to the crazy thread Sarah.


----------



## monkeykoder

We see you've already admitted your problem the next step is to send all of your photography gear to... I forget who was next on the list so I'll say ME!!!


----------



## Overread

welcome to the club Sarah!

as for who - I think its 

>>>>
<<<<

aliens! 
See they don't want us to see them so they make all the camera gear really expensive so that if we do happen to see them we will be too poor to be able to own the big shiny kit to get such a good shot that it looks real and thus prove that they exist
That is why all alien shots are fuzzy and blurry!


----------



## monkeykoder

Sheesh we all know it's me...


----------



## Yemme

Well the prices are out of this world so it does make sense... Not who I had in mind but I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Sheesh we all know it's me...



Nah too sweet you are.


----------



## monkeykoder

Our prices are out of this world!!!!!


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm sweet like french fries


----------



## Yemme

lol....silly...


----------



## monkeykoder

Tense?  I gives good massages.


----------



## Big Bully

Yemme said:


> I don't know why people are so shocked that i don't have a Facebook or Myspace account.  I honestly don't like to be found by anyone... I don't even answer my cell phone sometimes... I just don't understand the obsession.:scratch:



Oh come on facebook and Myspace are a good thing. Just like cell phones.. But then again I am a social bug and like to find friends.



monkeykoder said:


> I don't get it either.



Shame on you!!



Overread said:


> meh I am in a similar boat - my mother always keeps telling me to have my mobil phone on me at all times - if its on me and I am out its off or ignored! I don't want people to phone me up to chat about the weather when I am in the middle of a shop or such.
> As for facebook I have it - but I use it mostly as a self updating contact book - so its good for when I do end up dropping out of contact with people and then want to find them again - but I don't go in for all the rest and hardly ever visit.
> 
> As for phones I do hate answering them - especailly lan phones when its a salesman calling!!!!!!!



Now I am just going to call until you answer the phone.. I don't think I can do a good Indian salesmans voice but I will try.. lol



woojiebear said:


> my name is sarah and i too, am a photoholic


Don't listen to MK... Since you made the first step you should just give your equipment to me..



monkeykoder said:


> We see you've already admitted your problem the next step is to send all of your photography gear to... I forget who was next on the list so I'll say ME!!!



NO MEEE!!


monkeykoder said:


> Tense?  I gives good massages.



Ooooh good line there bud!:thumbup:


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> Ooooh good line there bud!:thumbup:



I've been working on finding a chance to use it.


----------



## Big Bully

Well.. How can we help? Send girls your way? Put up an ad for you in here, then you would have something in common with the girl....


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I'm still on stage one (you know speaking when I see a female)...


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Well I'm still on stage one (you know speaking when I see a female)...









What am I going to do with you....


----------



## monkeykoder

Hey at least I actually talk to them now.  I'm just not quite at "you look tense "


----------



## Battou

It's been a wile since I have posted in this thread, I think I may have found the cure for photoholism


----------



## monkeykoder

I didn't see any 4X5's in there so it obviously isn't the cure.


----------



## Battou

That is just one system, dude, I gots more


----------



## monkeykoder

Well the CURE involves 4x5 or larger.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Well the CURE involves 4x5 or larger.



Yeah but my box cameras may be photogenic but they just don't have the shere numbers that FD/FL pile has, just not as intimidating.


----------



## Big Bully

Nice set there Battou!


----------



## monkeykoder

You need to post pics of the rest of your kit.


----------



## Battou

I used trick photography to make it look bigger


----------



## Battou




----------



## Battou

Ok so it's not really trick photography but still


----------



## monkeykoder

YEY KIT!!!


----------



## matt-l

Yay for L lenses!! i just bought one last night....mmmm 17-40


----------



## epatsellis

Not bad for a beginner's kit, I suppose, other than it's not the brand I shoot with.


----------



## epatsellis

monkeykoder said:


> Well the CURE involves 4x5 or larger.


Nope, the 4x5 just makes the itch stronger, more like a transition drug, when you reach 20x24, you realize you "might" have gone too far...


----------



## epatsellis

This is what I consider a typical day out, RB67 and Sinar 4x5 in a pelican 1650 case:







Here's an old shot of the studio at the house, there's a lot more these days, The Nikon shelf is a bit fuller, as well as 2 bookshelves of Broncolor lighting and a Cambo UST 9' camera stand


----------



## Yemme

Epatsellis... you're my new best friend.


----------



## Joves

Yemme said:


> Epatsellis... you're my new best friend.


You just want that big glass in your hands dont you?


----------



## monkeykoder

hrmmm not in the mood to make weird jokes about large format lenses.


----------



## Emily-O

epatsellis said:


> This is what I consider a typical day out, RB67 and Sinar 4x5 in a pelican 1650 case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an old shot of the studio at the house, there's a lot more these days, The Nikon shelf is a bit fuller, as well as 2 bookshelves of Broncolor lighting and a Cambo UST 9' camera stand


 
You must be a virgo as it is all so organised! Good job :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

MK how can you not be in the mood...


----------



## monkeykoder

who knows.


----------



## Big Bully

Well why not?


----------



## monkeykoder

&#30693;&#12425;&#12394;&#12356;


----------



## Big Bully

Wow...


----------



## monkeykoder

&#12409;&#12435;&#12365;&#12423;&#12358;&#12409;&#12435;&#12365;&#12423;&#12358;&#12409;&#12435;&#12365;&#12423;&#12358; seems like that is all I do nowadays I'm glad I'm out of school in some ways.


----------



## Big Bully

When did you get out of school?


----------



## monkeykoder

Actually I'm just taking this semester off but if I pull things off I'll graduate at the end of summer.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm seriously frustrated right now.  I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to do something about my kid and his mom.  Every time I have to take him home to his mom's house I have to see the most depressed 3yr old I've ever seen.  It's horrible not to mention the scream fest when he actually gets there.  The screamfest wouldn't bother me so much except when I get there it's the opposite kind of screamfest "IT'S DADDY" "I SEE DADDY" He's usually halfway out the door by the time actually knock.  It really hurts to have to drop him off and have him do nothing but scream "I WANNA BE WITH DADDY" and "I WANT YOU" (as he reaches for me) after peeling him off of me.  It's bad enough I don't get to see him for almost a week each time I drop him off but the crying and screaming just HURT like crazy.


----------



## Yemme

Joves said:


> You just want that big glass in your hands dont you?




:greenpbl: I've always loved big things.


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> I'm seriously frustrated right now.  I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to do something about my kid and his mom.  Every time I have to take him home to his mom's house I have to see the most depressed 3yr old I've ever seen.  It's horrible not to mention the scream fest when he actually gets there.  The screamfest wouldn't bother me so much except when I get there it's the opposite kind of screamfest "IT'S DADDY" "I SEE DADDY" He's usually halfway out the door by the time actually knock.  It really hurts to have to drop him off and have him do nothing but scream "I WANNA BE WITH DADDY" and "I WANT YOU" (as he reaches for me) after peeling him off of me.  It's bad enough I don't get to see him for almost a week each time I drop him off but the crying and screaming just HURT like crazy.




MK that is the sweetest thing ever... :hug::.  Why can't you guys work on a living arrangement that better suites your son.   If she's not working or is working move closer to you since you will be in school.  Your daddy and he needs to see you every day.  This has made me so sad....  I can't imagine how you feel.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I don't really know what to say about the whole situation.  It worries me that he has such a strong reaction to going to his mom's house.


----------



## Yemme

Well there is the male bonding factor and he doesn't get to see you as often.   Maybe if you guys worked out a 6 month back and forth that would be great.  Like you aren't in school so you should have him for this break time that you have.  It's an idea.  I'm sure he loves you both but when he's beginning to bond with you ..... you have to bring him back.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yeah I don't know.  I'm going to talk to his mom about having him alternate weeks.


----------



## Big Bully

Poor kid. Yeah little boys need their daddies. I have noticed that when Kev is gone for any period of time, even if he is just at work for a 12hr shift, the boys notice and it effects them. 
There has to be a way for you to work things out. How often do you get to have him?


----------



## monkeykoder

I have him 2 days a week.


----------



## monkeykoder

Note to self quit talking to ex-girlfriend who doesn't believe in sex before marriage.


----------



## Yemme

You gotta get you one of these....[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jgM7SceF74]YouTube - Melissa Cherry - The Onion Movie Spanish Subs[/ame]


----------



## monkeykoder

Half of me wants to just teach her what sex is and let the rest of the problem sort itself out.


----------



## Yemme

You are so complex!


----------



## monkeykoder

She wants the sex more than I do.


----------



## Yemme

What are you a virgin!


----------



## monkeykoder

Might as well be...  (I know I shouldn't state the obvious... next time I won't mention her wanting it more than I do...)


----------



## Yemme

If every man was as lucky as you....


----------



## monkeykoder

You women think you're soooo good at lying...


----------



## Yemme

We are, where/when it counts.


----------



## monkeykoder

Maybe or maybe we just let you get away with it.


----------



## Yemme

Mmmmmmmm....  It all depends on the man.


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess it also depends on the woman...


----------



## Yemme

Nah.. it depends if it's a girl that's not a woman yet.


----------



## monkeykoder

nah.


----------



## Yemme

If you say so... I'm so sleepy.  Plus I have to watch EastEnders tonight.  I'ma get some tea.


----------



## monkeykoder

sleepy time would be nice...


----------



## Yemme

It's such a nice summer day in NY.... but I'm home cause I'm sick...  This sucks ass.


----------



## monkeykoder

yup no one has been posting in here...


----------



## jdwyer

it's absolutely amazing how much the discussion has digressed and changed subjects over the course of the thread. of course with 300+ pages I'm sure no one could talk about the same thing that long without changing subjects. 

still pretty cool though


----------



## monkeykoder

jdwyer said:


> it's absolutely amazing how much the discussion has digressed and changed subjects over the course of the thread. of course with 300+ pages I'm sure no one could talk about the same thing that long without changing subjects.
> 
> still pretty cool though



you have NO idea how much things have changed in this thread...


----------



## Yemme

... It's out diary entry log.  Speaking of log I have to do a blog.


----------



## monkeykoder

you have a BLOG?!?!?!


----------



## Yemme

No I have to make one... I don't have a myspace...facebook... I've never been into things like that.  I'm the type of women that doesn't like to be found... by anyone.  I won't even answer my phone.  Someone made a thread about photography blogs and I said I would make one.  But my lazy butt hasn't yet.  I'm sick... that's my excuse.


----------



## monkeykoder

ahhhh


----------



## farmerj

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVDo7c-ccP4&feature=related"]Took another Puff.[/ame]


----------



## Yemme

Am I suppose to laugh .... cause I did...


----------



## monkeykoder

Okay then.


----------



## Big Bully

Hello!!! I am alive and back.. I have been crazy lately. How is everyone.

This is what I have been doing in my absence.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...irst-family-portrait-session.html#post1591195


----------



## Yemme

That's so cool BB.  You've been busy... The little girl with the red hair.  Tell her mother to try and get her into commercials.  She looks like she has a knack for something like that.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh I should! Kree (the little girl) is just the sweetest thing too..  Maybe once Savannah (the mom) gets full custody of Kree I will.


----------



## monkeykoder

Wow you're back YEY


----------



## Big Bully

Dustin, you know how to make me feel special.


----------



## monkeykoder

It makes me feel good to make someone feel special.


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh!  That is just too sweet..


----------



## monkeykoder

I think I may be posting in too many forums...


----------



## Yemme

I did my blog.. Maybe it will help me to take more pictures. Images


----------



## monkeykoder

Congrats on the new blog.


----------



## Yemme

MK where are your images?  It's time to show some....please.


----------



## monkeykoder

Sadly I've been taking a hiatus from the camera recently just nothing inspiring me.


----------



## Big Bully

It was too cold for me, I was freezing while taking those photos, but hell it was fun!


----------



## monkeykoder

yeah I know that one too.


----------



## monkeykoder

I think I need mental help...  I was just talking to my ex-girlfriend for almost an hour...  And that isn't even a half of what's wrong with me.


----------



## Yemme

You need to get laid... That's all that's wrong with you.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> You need to get laid... That's all that's wrong with you.



I don't know about that to tell you the truth.  Sometimes I think I'm a candidate for the room with the padded walls.


----------



## Yemme

Why are you hard on  yourself?


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm more bi-polar about myself...  I can either be incredibly happy with myself or quite a bit down on myself.  Somedays you just need to hear something good about yourself and it's been a long time for me since I've had someone say something nice about me (at least a person that actually knows me).  I know it sounds kinda lame (even though you know you feel the same way) but I need it sometimes and frankly the ex is the only person I really know of that is willing to say good things about me or encourage me (at least that can do it face to face or over the phone).


----------



## Big Bully

Oh Dustin, that is just proof that you need to get out more bud.
*hug* I'm sorry you are having a rough day.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well I was having a rough day until I called the ex it's weird how things work out sometime I guess.


----------



## Yemme

How many friends do you have... make a list?  Male and female.


----------



## monkeykoder

4ish...


----------



## Yemme

Have a 4ish get together and have a party...


----------



## monkeykoder

There is a slim chance I could get any group of two of them to get along...


----------



## Yemme

Sh*t... you need new friends.


----------



## monkeykoder

maybe


----------



## Yemme

Si Papi..... Si...


----------



## kalmkidd

i have to say i shot up over 100 images 2day...


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Si Papi..... Si...



But I like having friends that will make out with me at least...  (of course only the ex would do that...)


----------



## Yemme

kalmkidd said:


> i have to say i shot up over 100 images 2day...




That's a lot of images.  I rarely shoot and when I do it's the spur of the moment.  I have never done group meet ups, I want to, but I choose not to.  I'm not that trusting of people.  I am in one of of the 5 boroughs though...:greenpbl:


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> But I like having friends that will make out with me at least...  (of course only the ex would do that...)




You need to try something new....  Leave the past behind.  Find someone to stimulate your mind.


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> You need to try something new....  Leave the past behind.  Find someone to stimulate your mind.



I'm kinda looking for the exact opposite of that I think too much as it is I need someone to just shut the mind off with.


----------



## jstuedle

monkeykoder said:


> I'm kinda looking for the exact opposite of that I think too much as it is I need someone to just shut the mind off with.



Sounds like your in need of major distracting!


----------



## Yemme

Jstuedle, You've known this dude (MK) for a while longer than me.  What's his issue as far as you can see?


----------



## jstuedle

Yemme said:


> Jstuedle, You've known this dude (MK) for a while longer than me.  What's his issue as far as you can see?



Let's see, got to ask this when I'm 3/4 asleep......  MK seems like a nice guy, an egg-head, more than a little insecure. Needs his pipes cleaned, but has issues getting up close and personal to lady plumbers. As a guy, I am not a good judge of this, but I don't think from his avatar that he's an unattractive guy. I mean I don't see a horn growing out of his head, don't see an overt third eye, skin color does not appear so odd that one should fear him as the next pandemic carrier and there doesn't seem to be any/many open oozing sores. You know - typical guy that can talk through the computer but might be a little shy. Or maybe somewhat antisocial. And.... wait, he can't see this can he? I mean I don't want to start any stuff on here. But anyway he impresses me that he just might become a babbling mass of protein and H2O if a lady boldly just walked up to him and had her way with all his body parts. But, one the other hand, I'm just a babbling idiot, so don't listen to much I've got to say. Besides, I've had the same warden for thirty-five + years, so the "field" is not a place I can remember much about.


----------



## Yemme

Mmmmmm....  I'm trying to think of a way to get him to be more open.  I mean if we were friends I would have gotten him a piece of ass already.  Now I don't think he should be looking for a relationship.  I think he should just find someone to pass the time with.  Sex is mandatory... yeah I'ma stick with that.  I just don't know how to do that from my end.  He seems like a great guy with a lovely son who will need a step mom one day... Plus I'm sure he would like to have more children.  

I just feel bad every time I talk to him.  It's like seeing one of friends hurt and I can't help in any way.  He's a grown man, I know this and he has to find his life on his own.  But it doesn't hurt to help someone. 

MK I know your reading this but please don't take it the wrong way.  I'm doing this because I care.  I just want to know how to push you in the right direction.

Have you ever tried a dating site?


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Mmmmmm....  I'm trying to think of a way to get him to be more open.  I mean if we were friends I would have gotten him a piece of ass already.  Now I don't think he should be looking for a relationship.  I think he should just find someone to pass the time with.  Sex is mandatory... yeah I'ma stick with that.  I just don't know how to do that from my end.  He seems like a great guy with a lovely son who will need a step mom one day... Plus I'm sure he would like to have more children.
> 
> I just feel bad every time I talk to him.  It's like seeing one of friends hurt and I can't help in any way.  He's a grown man, I know this and he has to find his life on his own.  But it doesn't hurt to help someone.
> 
> MK I know your reading this but please don't take it the wrong way.  I'm doing this because I care.  I just want to know how to push you in the right direction.
> 
> Have you ever tried a dating site?



Yes yes I have tried multiple dating sites...  No replies period either way I go about it...  I'm actually just kinda messing around figuring things out now thanks to you guys's help.  I think in the end I'll be able to help myself (if only the ex-girlfriend had any reasonably attractive friends (that were single))...


----------



## epatsellis

Yes, but helping yourself is anathemic to getting somebody to "help" you, if you know what I mean....


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess.


----------



## Yemme

Are you open minded when it comes to the type of women you want?  Are you just looking in one box or at this point you're open to something/anything new???


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> Are you open minded when it comes to the type of women you want?  Are you just looking in one box or at this point you're open to something/anything new???



I've never been the kind to think inside the box...  The only requirements I really have is none of those ditzy hot chicks I'd rather she be plain and fun than hot and boring.


----------



## epatsellis

ditzy hot chicks have their place, at least once...


----------



## monkeykoder

epatsellis said:


> ditzy hot chicks have their place, at least once...



They're a waste of my time.


----------



## Yemme

But time is all you have....


----------



## monkeykoder

Maybe.


----------



## dman1978

Hi my name is Kim and i am a photoholic.


----------



## kyle82

hi continue loving your hobby.. photoholicism is a good habit and there is nothing wrong with it.. it soothes life.. and gives us inspiration to capture the beauty of what this world has for us..


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Maybe.



Noooo.... That's a fact.


----------



## monkeykoder

The fact is I need to meet more women without spending any money.


----------



## Yemme

Oh dear... you are in trouble...


----------



## monkeykoder

The ex-girlfriend says I should just walk up to them and say "you want to make out"


----------



## Big Bully

Wow we have a lot of new photoholics on here!
Hi everyone whats up?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Use your imagination! :mrgreen:


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> The ex-girlfriend says I should just walk up to them and say "you want to make out"



Only if it's a stripper or hooker.... Start with a hello....


----------



## monkeykoder

Sheesh I'd think most girls would jump at the chance to make out with me


----------



## Yemme

Yeah they would if you did not open your negative mouth.


----------



## monkeykoder

maybe...


----------



## Yemme

I'm doing a body count... Who's still alive?


----------



## monkeykoder

As usual I'm here to harass and annoy.


----------



## Battou

Hey, koder, do you have experienced in php and SQL


----------



## Yemme

Now only 2 more people to go... Where's BB and Epatsellis aka Mr. E?


----------



## epatsellis

Peripherally here, been a hectic week. 

My (now ex) employers felt that I was doing too good of a job getting the side work that they encouraged me to get, so they let me go. Biggest favor they could have done, I've managed to snare $40k of work from them in the last week alone. 

erie

btw, full time summer classes SUCK!!!!!!


----------



## UUilliam

epatsellis said:


> Peripherally here, been a hectic week.
> 
> My (now ex) employers felt that I was doing too good of a job getting the side work that they encouraged me to get, so they let me go. Biggest favor they could have done, I've managed to snare $40k of work from them in the last week alone.
> 
> erie
> 
> btw, full time summer classes SUCK!!!!!!


Your job sacked you because your doing your job? ;/
makes perfect sense...
but then again if you are doing your job, that means the managers cant do their job (taking control and shouting and making things harder than they have to be) but sacking you for it... thats harsh...
my boss just makes everythign 10x harder for me if im too good, e.g. one week all my stuff i need will be in one place, next time i go in its all hidden somewhere else...
(i stack shelves  hey! gimmie a break im only 16 atm!! .) 
so i do the juice (hardest isle of them all..) 
plus he makes me clean the back shop even though people with easier isles (isle1) can do it  as they can easily finish their isle within 1 - 2 hours maximum..

TLR 
You boss is an idiot 

Edit: EX boss


----------



## Yemme

epatsellis said:


> btw, full time summer classes SUCK!!!!!!



I did a math class once in the summer in college... It was so much fun.  I didn't even need it towards my major I was just bored.

You are trapped 4 days a week... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... Look at the bright side it's not a full semester.


----------



## Yemme

UUilliam said:


> Your job sacked you because your doing your job? ;/
> makes perfect sense...
> but then again if you are doing your job, that means the managers cant do their job (taking control and shouting and making things harder than they have to be) but sacking you for it... thats harsh...
> my boss just makes everythign 10x harder for me if im too good, e.g. one week all my stuff i need will be in one place, next time i go in its all hidden somewhere else...
> (i stack shelves  hey! gimmie a break im only 16 atm!! .)
> so i do the juice (hardest isle of them all..)
> plus he makes me clean the back shop even though people with easier isles (isle1) can do it  as they can easily finish their isle within 1 - 2 hours maximum..
> 
> TLR
> You boss is an idiot
> 
> Edit: EX boss



Believe me when I say hun... It will make you stronger.  People will mess with you your whole life.  How you cope with it says a lot about who you will be in life.  Don't let anyone mess with your money.


----------



## monkeykoder

Battou said:


> Hey, koder, do you have experienced in php and SQL



Experience in no knowledge of bits and pieces yes.  It's one of those things I could pick up easily if I had a use for it.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, koder, do you have experienced in php and SQL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experience in no knowledge of bits and pieces yes.  It's one of those things I could pick up easily if I had a use for it.
Click to expand...


Oh....I was curious. Mostly because we are down to only three developers and all three of them are focusing on the parent site and poor PL is getting ignored.


----------



## jstuedle

Yemme said:


> I'm doing a body count... Who's still alive?


Still here, as usual late to the party......


----------



## Big Bully

I am here, barely... Hanging by a thread.:er:


----------



## UUilliam

UUilliam said:


> epatsellis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peripherally here, been a hectic week.
> 
> My (now ex) employers felt that I was doing too good of a job getting the side work that they encouraged me to get, so they let me go. Biggest favor they could have done, I've managed to snare $40k of work from them in the last week alone.
> 
> erie
> 
> btw, full time summer classes SUCK!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your job sacked you because your doing your job? ;/
> makes perfect sense...
> but then again if you are doing your job, that means the managers cant do their job (taking control and shouting and making things harder than they have to be) but sacking you for it... thats harsh...
> my boss just makes everythign 10x harder for me if im too good, e.g. one week all my stuff i need will be in one place, next time i go in its all hidden somewhere else...
> (i stack shelves  hey! gimmie a break im only 16 atm!! .)
> so i do the juice (hardest isle of them all..)
> plus he makes me clean the back shop even though people with easier isles (isle1) can do it  as they can easily finish their isle within 1 - 2 hours maximum..
> 
> TLR
> You boss is an idiot
> 
> Edit: EX boss
Click to expand...


how ironic (yes this is the correct use as i said my boss only makes my job harder but doesn't sack me)
i went into work later after posting this message.
my supervisor asked to speak to me then said my boss was going to come in to tell me i can go because he wasn't happy with my work... even though im on the hardest section and do it quicker than what the people doing isle 3 can (thats still a fairly small isle)

knwo his reason for it... because the glass bottles weren't PERFECTLY STRAIGHT, they were litterally a little bit squinty.. but you cant help that when people keep taking stuff as your putting it out...

so heres me.. jobless as of yesterday... but im going to speak to my boss / soon to be ex boss today to see if he really was going to sack me or if the supervisor was being an ass in which case he can kiss his ******** goodbye


----------



## Yemme

Oh no ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Don't get into anything with anyone.  Get your paycheck and bounce.  It's not worth your time.  Get into retail if your into something like that. I don't know if you have that available in your area.  But good luck to you.  sorry...:hug::


----------



## Yemme

I'm so bored...


----------



## jstuedle

Yemme said:


> I'm so bored...


Me too. Got my right foot in a cast and can't go out and shoot. Been chasing eagles in the marsh and mud along the Ohio river. The cast put a halt to that.


----------



## Battou

jstuedle said:


> Yemme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so bored...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Got my right foot in a cast and can't go out and shoot. Been chasing eagles in the marsh and mud along the Ohio river. The cast put a halt to that.
Click to expand...


I got lost chasing an eagle last year, he led me to the next town over, it was kind of awkward come walking out of a dead end road and asking the first person I saw "Where the hell am I".

Part that sucked the most is I did not even get a single shot of the eagle I was chasin.


----------



## Yemme

jstuedle said:


> Me too. Got my right foot in a cast and can't go out and shoot. Been chasing eagles in the marsh and mud along the Ohio river. The cast put a halt to that.



Oh no...  What did you do???  It's summer time and you have your foot in a cast.  You better slow down honey.  Bones don't repair like they use to when you get older.  Slow Down....  How many more days do you have left?

I was bored after i came in last night ... It rained all day in the city, well... off and on... But for the most day it was just a sh*tty day in NY.  I hate rainy days, unless you have someone to snuggle with.


----------



## monkeykoder

So hello all haven't posted here in a while thought I would re-did my blog in case someone wants to read my views on the world.  If you've got any photo related ideas for me to post on that fit the theme I'm more than willing to form an oppinion on them.


----------



## Yemme

Yay, you did a blog.  Someone encouraged me to do one on this forum.... Who I can't remember.  So what's up sexy, still driving the ladies wild?


----------



## monkeykoder

As usual I don't think I've SEEN a lady in weeks...  The ex-girlfriend turned makeout buddy has a boyfriend now so the makeout buddy thing is out of the question.  Still searching for a darned job so yeah nothing much changed here.


----------



## monkeykoder

Oh yeah and I decided to learn to play the guitar...


----------



## Yemme

Yay.... That's great learning the guitar.  Now your gonna make me play piano again.  Haven't played in a long time.

Don't worry about the ex.... It's just a summer fling... she'll keep you warm this winter.


----------



## monkeykoder

The ex thing doesn't bother me so much I can eventually find another girl just probably won't be such a simple thing you know I might have to do things for her that don't involve making out...  

Yes you should pick the piano back up if I had the time to learn both I would


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> The ex thing doesn't bother me so much I can eventually find another girl just probably won't be such a simple thing you know I might have to do things for her that don't involve making out...



You are a comedian ... all you have to do is make her laugh.


----------



## monkeykoder

I've never thought of myself as funny...


----------



## Yemme

Oh honey you are.


----------



## Big Bully

Hey all, whats up!?


----------



## Yemme

Nothing for me but loosing my mind..slowly... plus hating NYC Transit system with a passion.


----------



## Josh66

I'm watching a show (Gangland) about the Hells Angles on the History Channel.


----------



## Yemme

Didn't showtime do a show like that...


----------



## Josh66

I think so.  Was it about the Bloods & Crips?


----------



## Yemme

No... It was um... Sons of Anarchy...yes... one scene I saw was just too much for me... too realistic.


----------



## Josh66

Wasn't that on FX?

...It looked good, but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Yemme

I didn't watch it... Well just one episode.  Someone snitched on a gang member and the snitch wanted to still be a part of the gang even after the person he snitched on came out of jail.  So he was kicked out of the gang and the way they removed his tattoo was to torch his skin with a blow torch....  :er: It wasn't pretty.


----------



## monkeykoder

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Josh66

Yemme said:


> I didn't watch it... Well just one episode.  Someone snitched on a gang member and the snitch wanted to still be a part of the gang even after the person he snitched on came out of jail.  So he was kicked out of the gang and the way they removed his tattoo was to torch his skin with a blow torch....  :er: It wasn't pretty.



That's pretty much just like the Hell's Angles documentary they had on.

All club items (patches, necklaces, rings, etc), including tattoos, are club property.  If you leave the club on bad terms, you must return all items - including tattoos.  The method of removal varies...


----------



## monkeykoder

Wouldn't that just be grand


----------



## Yemme

I say women should keep the jewelry.


----------



## Josh66

...I think it's a boys only kinda club.


----------



## Yemme

The wife.. or "wifey" get's privilages....


----------



## Josh66

Would you ride with the Hell's Angles in order to photograph them?

I would.


----------



## Yemme

No... I love bikes but would never get on one.  I'm chicken...


----------



## Josh66

It would be fun.  Like an adventure.

You'd have to have a Harley though, they only ride Harley's.


----------



## Yemme

I know it would be fun but I like to have a shield... Ya know... a air bag... a door...  Harley's are nice.  Not cheap either.  Do you like bikes?  I love Ducati just for the speed though not the look.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'd go for it you only live once fear just makes it longer and  more boring.


----------



## Yemme

I get your point.


----------



## monkeykoder

I know I'm not going to live forever at least I hope not.


----------



## Yemme

How's your son by the way?  Do you have him for at least the summer?


----------



## monkeykoder

He's doing awesome we have the same schedule as always 2 days a week.


----------



## Yemme

You gotta spend more time with him.  It's summer... Try and take him for a week straight.  BB will coach you... I don't have any kids.


----------



## monkeykoder

Actually I had him for a week straight a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Yemme

Oh that's great.  Just try to enjoy the summer with him... well whatever summer you're getting... We don't have one much in NY, just rain.


----------



## monkeykoder

This year is the first time I can remember getting rain past may...  More like 90-110* weather.


----------



## Yemme

It's horrible here in NY... It's been sunny for the past couple days but chilly.  Just rain rain rain... Oh well ... I just had a piece of cheese cake... Not that sad about it anymore.

Hi Epatsellis... How's the job?


----------



## monkeykoder

the only cheesecake is homemade cheesecake.


----------



## Yemme

That takes time... On the holidays I do it.  No other time of the year.


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm sorry of course I do my own beer and my own bread so I LIKE to spend time cooking.


----------



## jstuedle

Hey guys. Just dropp'in a line to keep the thread go'in. Hope all is well with you all. I'll stop in later to check on you all. Have a good one.
Later, John.


----------



## Josh66

monkeykoder said:


> I'm sorry of course I do my own beer and my own bread so I LIKE to spend time cooking.



Always wanted to try homebrewing...

I do (usually) make my own bread though.  Today I bought the first loaf of bread that I didn't make in at least 2 months.  ...I just don't have the energy to do it myself right now.  Whenever I buy bread, I always get it from the bakery though.  After having _real_ bread, I can't go back to the name brand stuff.

I don't have a mixer - I do everything by hand.  That's a lot of kneading...
It basically takes all day (from about 10 am to 5 or 6 pm) for me to make 2 loaves of bread.  Most of that time is just waiting for it to rise.
You do have to knead it like 4 or 5 times though...  Takes a lot of upper body strength, lol.

Everyone tells me it's worth it though.  Way better than anything you can buy at the store.


----------



## monkeykoder

Definitely worth it once you have an idea of what you're doing.


----------



## Yemme

It's another rainy night in NY....  This really sucks... summer won't start.... I can't even begin to imagine what winter will look like.
We're gonna freeze...


----------



## Josh66

Have you ever seen "The Day After Tomorrow"?


----------



## Yemme

Yup.... and that is not something I want to be alive to see happen.


----------



## Battou

Yemme said:


> It's another rainy night in NY....  This really sucks... summer won't start.... I can't even begin to imagine what winter will look like.
> We're gonna freeze...



I had to walk to work in that damn rain


----------



## monkeykoder

yey fun stuff


----------



## Yemme

Battou said:


> I had to walk to work in that damn rain



It's raining where you are also... damn...Make sure you don't get sick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... This weather is just crazy.


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> yey fun stuff




Have you been drinking your special brew....


----------



## Battou

Yemme said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to walk to work in that damn rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's raining where you are also... damn...Make sure you don't get sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... This weather is just crazy.
Click to expand...



Friggen down pour with added lightning and sound effects in surround sound and HD


----------



## Josh66

:lmao:

Was it THX?  If not, it doesn't count...


----------



## Yemme

Battou said:


> Friggen down pour with added lightning and sound effects in surround sound and HD



:lmao: But it was free... At least you didn't get electrocuted in your house like that lady did the other day.  She was washing a frying pan at the sink and lighting came through the light above her head to the fry pan and shocked her.  She's lucky to be alive.

Just warm yourself up... get a cup of coffee.


----------



## Battou

O|||||||O said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Was it THX?  If not, it doesn't count...




This had THX beat by a long shot 



Yemme said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friggen down pour with added lightning and sound effects in surround sound and HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao: But it was free... At least you didn't get electrocuted in your house like that lady did the other day.  She was washing a frying pan at the sink and lighting came through the light above her head to the fry pan and shocked her.  She's lucky to be alive.
> 
> Just warm yourself up... get a cup of coffee.
Click to expand...



been chuggin coffee all night....force of habit


----------



## monkeykoder

Yemme said:


> monkeykoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> yey fun stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been drinking your special brew....
Click to expand...


Nothing particularly special about my beer...  just all around good stuff


----------



## epatsellis

Yemme said:


> Hi Epatsellis... How's the job?




Meh, self (un)employment isn't all that bad, but I'd prefer a regular paycheck and schedule, screwed up a midterm last week because I worked around 70 hours (in 5 days) and basically crammed the night before, taking the exam without any sleep. Still managed a B, and my average is still in A territory, but I gots to pay attention. 

Full time school in the summer just plain sucks. The worst part it's a class (spanish) I had in high school, granted it was nearly 30 years ago, but a B? Gimme a frickin break...(yeah, I'm very concious of my GPA (at 4.0 right now)) because I really can't afford school and while grants and loans are great, to a point, I need to land a few realy good scholarships and need a 4.0 to do it.

e


----------



## Yemme

Hola Epatsellis, Como estas usted?  Estoy muy bien (except for MTA)...

Yeah.... that's my spanish... would you believe I took ap spanish in high school.  Read the newspaper and stories in spanish.  Now... can't remember it at all.

Keep up the good work, keep that GPA.  It will pay off in the end. Glad to here the work situation is ...um... improving.


----------



## epatsellis

O|||||||O said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Was it THX?  If not, it doesn't count...


I've always said, if it's not a CRT projector, it doesn't count, 

or

If you can't feel the explosions in the pit of your stomach, it doesn't count.


care to guess what my other expensive hobby was? (until we sold our home...), here's a bad in progress pic of our last home theater.


----------



## Yemme

Roll call.. Who's still keeping their head above water???


----------



## monkeykoder

heylo all


----------



## Yemme

Are yah drunk???


----------



## monkeykoder

nope just being sarcastic.


----------



## Yemme

It would have been fun if you said yes...   So what's new handsome.


----------



## monkeykoder

nothing much just seeing where all the womens are and trying to get them to not ignore me.


----------



## Yemme

Summer is almost over are you ready for school this semester or are you taking off?

BB has been missing in action... Where could she be?


----------



## Battou

Speaking of School, I am going to be putting in an application over at the local School, I need Money for film processing equipment. Fuji Color Processing of Albany NY, Screwed up big this past weekend and they are not getting further support from me or my fiancée.


----------



## Yemme

Battou said:


> Speaking of School, I am going to be putting in an application over at the local School, I need Money for film processing equipment. Fuji Color Processing of Albany NY, Screwed up big this past weekend and they are not getting further support from me or my fiancée.



Huh!!!  Esplian to mi!


----------



## epatsellis

final oral presentation and a final exam tomorrow and I get 3 weeks off. YAY!!!


Battou,
C-41 or E6? both are cheap and easy enough to do at home that you really should. If you need more details, shoot me a PM or email.


----------



## epatsellis

Yemme, don't you mean 

Esplain a mi....


----------



## epatsellis

Actually, I think it's 

Explica me (Unless you're a Cuban bongo player married to a redhead, of course)


----------



## Yemme

epatsellis said:


> Actually, I think it's
> 
> Explica me (Unless you're a Cuban bongo player married to a redhead, of course)




Leave my NYC Spanglish alone...

I see those classes are paying off... Go ahead witcha bad self.


----------



## epatsellis

hopefully the 4.0 gpa will help me find a few more scholarships. (along with letters of recommendation from every professor I've had)


----------



## Yemme

Yippee ... I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Battou

epatsellis said:


> final oral presentation and a final exam tomorrow and I get 3 weeks off. YAY!!!
> 
> 
> Battou,
> C-41 or E6? both are cheap and easy enough to do at home that you really should. If you need more details, shoot me a PM or email.



C-41, This whole ordeal is not as simple as just doing my film in house, I'm so pissed I'm going for commercial equipment and I'm targeting their customers. 

My displeasure for their processing has been growing since Rite Aid changed over to Fuji processing, it started out with prolonged wait periods going from two days to seven or ten days, Common inncodents of damaged prints and negitives, then there where several inccodents of this[url] and then I gave them one last chance and filled out the "special instructions" box provided on the send out envelope in Big Red Letters "No Prints - Film Only"...they ignored it and sent me twenty two sets of double prints instead.....Ah, no, unacceptable, this little inncodent damn near cost me in exccess of two hundred dollars. 

I'm sorry, you don't provide a special instructions box if it's going to be ignored. Now, I called the processing lab to ***** about it and the support staff sais, "That is not a service we provide"....No, I don't give a rats ass, you simply do not ignore special instructions pertaining to a service you don't offer and then process under a different service and billing for that service, If you don't offer that service, you don't process it, return it with a note saying we don't offer this service. 

The only reason this did not cost me over two hundred bucks is the fact that I am the best film customer my local Rite Aid branch has, I paid fifty bucks for my negitives and left.


I may very well shoot you that PM but I don't know when, I have to start comming up with the money for equipment and get the equipment first.



Yemme said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of School, I am going to be putting in an application over at the local School, I need Money for film processing equipment. Fuji Color Processing of Albany NY, Screwed up big this past weekend and they are not getting further support from me or my fiancée.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh!!!  Esplian to mi!
Click to expand...


I'm putting in an application for bus moniter, being a child care provider for the last five years should give me an advantage in the selection process. As for why....See above.


----------



## epatsellis

battou, email me off list, I can give you some pointers and suggestions. Running a roller transport machine is expensive if you're only doing 10-20 rolls per day, as well as being next to impossible to keep in control. Equipment cost is literally negligible, I've turned down at least a dozen machines this year alone, including a nice Colex 12 inch roller transport machine. The expensive part is the printing, a frontier goes for big money, the 370 we have at the studio can be replaced for ~30K. 

erie


----------



## monkeykoder

yey photo equipment.


----------



## ocular

epatsellis said:


> battou, email me off list, I can give you some pointers and suggestions. Running a roller transport machine is expensive if you're only doing 10-20 rolls per day, as well as being next to impossible to keep in control. Equipment cost is literally negligible, I've turned down at least a dozen machines this year alone, including a nice Colex 12 inch roller transport machine. The expensive part is the printing, a frontier goes for big money, the 370 we have at the studio can be replaced for ~30K.
> 
> erie




 At first I thought you were talking about rolling hay bails.


----------



## epatsellis

Oddly enough, even a hard core film guy like me is having a blast with my new toys, a FF Kodak SLR/n and a Sigma 14mm


----------



## Yemme

I always feel left out when you guys talk your photography talk...


----------



## ocular

$20 dolla home made fisheye woohoo


----------



## monkeykoder

cheap photo gear can be fun.


----------



## Yemme

Oh... so that's what all those words mean....


----------



## monkeykoder

Well some of it is about film development equipment that seems to be far from cheap...


----------



## Yemme

I know... that's how I felt when I wanted a lens for my Nikon ... Didn't know it would cost me more than the camera.


----------



## monkeykoder

yup


----------



## Yemme

Undercover Blues... I'm watching it now, I forgot how funny it is... Muerte.


----------



## ocular

LoL. Maybe a romance novel would do too.


----------



## monkeykoder

Romance novels?


----------



## ocular

And stand up comedy


----------



## monkeykoder

So yeah time to pretend I can sleep ever.


----------



## ocular

In your avatar is that you in front of your apt window ?


----------



## monkeykoder

yes?


----------



## Josh66

Battou said:


> epatsellis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I paid fifty bucks for my negitives and left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems really high...
> 
> Once, I took a roll to get developed...  They processed it, and _then_ noticed that their printer wasn't working...
> 
> So now I had a developed roll of film and no prints - I wanted doubles, which should have cost me about $10.
> 
> I had to take it to another lab, and have 72 re-prints made.  I forget how much it was per re-print, but it cost me about $80.
> 
> I was pissed.
> 
> This was years ago...  I didn't have a film scanner then, hell - I'm not sure if I even had a computer at the time.
Click to expand...


----------



## monkeykoder

Okay so a weird question to see if anyone knows I'm trying to use gimp to edit a picture of a friend to look like an alien (there might or might not be a joke coming up using said picture...)  Anybody have any good ideas on how to do this with gimp?  I'm fairly sure I could do this quite easily in photoshop but I don't have access to it right now...


----------



## Josh66

What, like just turn the skin green?  Something like that?


----------



## monkeykoder

Green tinge to the skin the whole bulging head and skinny arms legs thing the whole 9 yards.


----------



## Josh66

The green part is easy - just select a brush and use the overlay blend mode.

The rest is beyond the kind of stuff I typically do...


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm pretty sure I can easily pull off the green skin.


----------



## Yemme

It's easy being green right...


----------



## epatsellis

as long as when you pull off the green skin, you don't see green blood and muscles, that is...


----------



## Yemme

Yuck... Pituy....  Why epatsellis... Why???


----------



## epatsellis

spend two days of 95 degree weather building a deck and just try to claim sanity.


----------



## Yemme

Oh no.... You need to take a long


----------



## monkeykoder

MORE HEAT is NOT the way to go...


----------



## Yemme

I thought you did that with Epsom salt to ease the muscle tension.


----------



## ocular

I could go for a nice soothing bath.


----------



## epatsellis

A long soothing bath with Yemme, sure! That would surely be insane, as my wife would find out for sure....


----------



## ocular

Get some bubbles, camouflage man


----------



## Yemme

We just had a wild rain storm in NYC ... I wonder if anyone on TPF has any pictures... Oh well.


----------



## Josh66

We just had one here too.  No pics though...

It was short, but very heavy...


----------



## Yemme

We had hail.. freaking hail... It was unreal.


----------



## Yemme

Well I don't know if it was hail.. I heard Ice hitting the window though.


----------



## Josh66

We get hail fairly often here.  Not like it happens all the time, but it's often enough that it's nothing special.

I like to go outside and see all the ice on the ground when it's over.

So weird...little pebbles of ice all over the place in the middle of the summer.


----------



## Yemme

I'm sure that right now they've all melted away.  But it's just weird when it was 90 degrees today.  It was spooky.


----------



## Josh66

...I have 2 beers left, and I have to go to bed in 30 minutes.

Doable? lol

I don't want to just have 1 or 2 beers in the fridge for tomorrow, and I probably won't buy more till the weekend...


----------



## Yemme

I have a rule and maybe you might listen to me... Stop drinking liquids around your computer. Please...  Pretend it's your camera.

So you have a month 1/2 maybe to go before the party ends for you huh!  Your gonna be a natural high sooooooooooooooooooooon.:hug::


----------



## Josh66

Yemme said:


> Stop drinking liquids around your computer. Please...



I've already killed two laptops with beer, and a keybord with wine...  :lmao:

The first laptop took a full pint right down the keyboard (not sealed, and _everything_ is right under that).

I would have already went to bed, but I have a toothache.  All of the alcohol is going to pain relief.  I've probably had like 10, not even buzzed.
(My tooth feels better though.)

edit
wisdom teeth...gotta get 'em pulled...


----------



## Josh66

Yemme said:


> So you have a month 1/2 maybe to go before the party ends for you huh!  Your gonna be a natural high sooooooooooooooooooooon.:hug::



Looking like mid October.  Her due date is October 24, they typically do c-sections (she has to have one - had one before, they don't like doing anything else once you've had one) a week before the due date.


----------



## Yemme

Get that taken care of before the baby come.  I hate dentist also.  But you won't have the time.  So make an appointment.  Having a toothache is one of the most painful things it's brutal... Not above child birth... But maybe right under it.


----------



## mishele

Yemme said:


> Get that taken care of before the baby come. I hate dentist also. But you won't have the time. So make an appointment. Having a toothache is one of the most painful things it's brutal... Not above child birth... But maybe right under it.


 

I agree w/ the pain part!!.......you guys started partying too late last night.....I went to bed early......=)


----------



## monkeykoder

Sleep is over/under rated (both at the same time)  party it up.


----------



## Yemme

MK whats up babe


----------



## monkeykoder

nothing at all being bored.


----------



## Yemme

Are you ready for this semester or your still job hunting?


----------



## monkeykoder

Jobhunting and generally being worthless at everything.


----------



## Yemme

I don't think that's true.  You will find your calling soon.


----------



## monkeykoder

We'll see.


----------



## monkeykoder

So I wonder what the mods will think about me bumping this thread?  So who's still around?


----------



## Yemme

I'm still here... What's up gorgeous.


----------



## epatsellis

and still as hot as ever, I see...at least your avatar is


----------



## Yemme

epatsellis said:


> and still as hot as ever, I see...at least your avatar is




:hug::.... So sweet.... Como es la escuela?


----------



## monkeykoder

Me I'm just working and looking at hot women nothing much else going on with me.  Hoping to get my cameras out again soon


----------



## mony

I want to also learn photo shop so please me link of tutorial.


----------



## UUilliam

mony said:


> I want to also learn photo shop so please me link of tutorial.


 If you want to learn photoshop, you have a long wait ahead of you.

Photoshop isnt just another "graphic editing program" it is so much more, you need to define an area in photoshop that you wish to learn but as your posting on a photography forum I am guessing you want to learn photoshop for photographers.

but atleast say please...


----------



## Yemme

MK what is your son going to be for Halloween?


----------



## NiKOnSLR

WOW 6621 posts


----------



## Battou

Hey Koder I gots questions for yous, I need help rescuing my Photozes


----------



## monkeykoder

Wow I guess I should at least read the titles of my e-mails before I delete them I didn't even notice there were more replies to this thread...  

>Battou ???


----------



## Battou

Nearly a decade ago in this thread you posted a picture of a handful of PC towers that people gave to you. Do you still have an assortment of computer towers? I'm looking for two specifically, one of them was in that photo.


----------



## monkeykoder

I might have that one still and I might not I did throw away some could you give me an idea which one?


----------



## Battou

Well, I need working Power supplies for an HP pavilion XE 783 and an HP pavilion a708n. It was the XE 783 I saw in the photo, I remember playing a joke off your joke about being in trouble and I said yeah you are that's my compy .


----------



## monkeykoder

Well none of my compys seem to have the numbers you're mentioning on them but I'm more than willing to send a power supply out for the shipping cost.


----------



## Battou

Well, How many are you willing to part with, because I need ones compatable with the MOBO IDs of MS-6577 and CUW-AM if you are willing to part with them. 

Shipping should be cheaper for you than another person who is willing to send me parts at the same price so to speak so.


----------



## monkeykoder

I could just load up a flat rate box with power supplies and you could see which ones work if any...


----------



## Battou

Well, when I get into work tonight I'll do some research and find out what computers have the PS I need and give you that and save you the work of pulling out unnecessary powersupplies. Trust me on this one the chassis of my computer at home the power supply is more work to pull out than it's worth, I'd hate to have you get into one of those bodies and pull out a PS, send it to me and find out the work was for not.


----------



## epatsellis

everybody still alive?


----------



## monkeykoder

I am...


----------



## jstuedle

Yup


----------



## Dominantly

I lub my camera. I like to lay on the couch and take pictures of random stuff around my living room.


----------



## Battou

Yeah, I'm alive


----------



## monkeykoder

If you still want the one power supply that I have you can have it...  It's been out for a while.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> If you still want the one power supply that I have you can have it...  It's been out for a while.




...Well, it's funny you should ask. That is the 100-5 right? I was waiting for a reply from you and you dissapeered and I ended up buying one a couple days ago for twenty bucks  We never did get around to shipping information if memory serves me correctly.

Even then If I still want it for a backup it would now have to wait untill I get paid on the tenth of next month as I can not cover the shipping now.

the Bestec ATX-250-12Z REV D2 I still have to find though.


----------



## monkeykoder

I don't think I have the second one...  As for the first I could swear I was waiting on you for something...


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> I don't think I have the second one...  As for the first I could swear I was waiting on you for something...




I just was going back over our communications, I was waiting on you to find out what shipping was going to cost.


----------



## robdavis305

I just spent 400.00 to go to a Nikon seminar and thats not counting what the wife spent shopping.


----------



## monkeykoder

Wow well I guess I screwed that one up.


----------



## Battou

It happens, Not a big deal.


----------



## Yemme

Sorry I'm late.... As always... I'm present.


----------



## Battou

monkeykoder said:


> Wow well I guess I screwed that one up.



Well, find the information, I still need it, the guy sent me the wrong PSU.


----------



## monkeykoder

Hey yemme!!!!


----------



## Yemme

Where is Big Bully???


----------



## Yemme

monkeykoder said:


> Hey yemme!!!!




Hey MK how's the little one? Your mini me!


----------



## RauschPhotography

Big Bully said:


> I'm a serious addict and I think I need help..



Addictions and problems are two different things


----------



## monkeykoder

My mini me seems to get more awesome with every passing day.


----------



## Yemme

I'm sure he shocks you with something new everyday.  Glad to hear he's doing ok.


----------



## monkeykoder

good times good times.


----------



## monkeykoder

So how is everyone else doing/looking.


----------



## Battou

Hey Koder, check this out. 


Also did you find out that shipping cost?


----------



## CupCakeCommando

i am hopelessly addicted haha. ive done the same thing but i spent HOURS and they were in engrish XD


----------



## jstuedle

Just thought I'd stop by and see if any of the original supporting members were still around. I see they are with a couple exceptions, so the group looks to be in good hands. lol


----------



## russelbrooke

Good to see all are working in favour of a thing that comes by just hardwork..!! Hope for the best.. !! Nothing to worry 2day or tomorrow .. every hope shall be fulfilled..!!

Russel..!!

.


----------



## monkeykoder

jstuedle said:


> Just thought I'd stop by and see if any of the original supporting members were still around. I see they are with a couple exceptions, so the group looks to be in good hands. lol



I'm still here and still in the same shape I've always been in just happier about it.


----------



## monkeykoder

So It's been a LONG trip but I actually found a job that is willing to pay me what I deserve (possibly more than I deserve) and I'll soon be able to afford the finishing touches to have a REAL darkroom and pretty much any camera I want with a little bit of saving.  So if anyone is left that used to post here if you're ever out in Sacramento California I'd like to buy you a beer.


----------



## Big Bully

Congrats!!

Yes it has been a long time.. How have you been?


----------



## monkeykoder

I've been up and down left and right and slightly sideways right now I'm on the up...  Just got a job that pays me in actual money the kind that is enough to pay the bills and buy a camera even after child support at least once I'm done paying off my minor debts.  All in all I'm doing rather well figured I'd share it with everybody   How have you been?


----------



## Big Bully

Still going to school and doing really well in it.. If I can get passed whatever is wrong with me I would be doing great. :er: Looking for a job and going to school. Getting ready to shoot a wedding and possibly another one. Fun Fun


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm finally done with school and have a BA in Math and someone decided to hire me to write computer programs for a living what I've wanted to do since I was in High School.  I feel very slow at work most of the time but they don't seem to mind my relative slowness given that I'm new and am re-learning everything that I once knew and a ton that I never knew.  It's fun and I work with an office full of geeks nothing could be better   Now I can share the wealth and actually have something to share.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh wow.. That is amazing. I am working on my BS in Criminal Justice right now.


----------



## monkeykoder

I still wish I had gotten the other job I interviewed for even though it paid less than half as much...


----------



## epatsellis

Good news MK, I'm still in school as well, was offered a full ride at a University, so now I drive 45 mins each way 3 days a week. Wonder if Yemme will pop up as well???


----------



## monkeykoder

nice school is always fun.


----------



## epatsellis

And like food, free school is best...


----------



## monkeykoder

Darned straight.


----------



## jstuedle

Congrats MK! I'll take that beer, youll have to drink it for me though. As a matter of fact I don't even like beer, so drink two! lol So, tell us all about it.


----------



## monkeykoder

Well they're paying me more than twice what I was expecting to get as a starting wage (mind you I wasn't expecting much...) and I'm doing what I enjoy namely writing programs and websites (like the level of this forum or above...).  I pretty much have access to anything I'd want to learn as far as coding is concerned (well for Windows but I can't complain too much) It's nice.


----------



## Yemme

Imagine my surprise when I checked my mail....  We're all still alive!


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm pretty sure just about everybody has checked in!  I have 7 rolls of film and 140 sheets of 2.25X3.25 film sitting on my desk time to see if it is still any good...  I have this odd feeling iso50 film isn't going to do me much good at night though... Wow I guess this film doesn't expire for another 2 months I was thinking it was dead for sure


----------



## epatsellis

Dude, I've got around 200 rolls of 35mm at least 3 to 4 years out of date, around 300 rolls of 120, between just in date to around 6 years out, and approx 800 sheets of 4x5 and 8x10 film in the freezer. All of it is just fine, ISO 50 film should be good for at least 3 years out of date, with just a minor increase in dmin.


----------



## monkeykoder

I guess we'll see when I get some developer in...


----------



## jstuedle

Glad your able to put a little of that ed-u-ma-fa-cation to work for yourself. Congrats again, hope it is a long and profitable journey for you. 

2 1/4 X 3 1/4 is a good size, I like it a lot. I used to shoot an old Speed Graphic in that size, loved it. As for old film, I have several 100' rolls collecting "dust" in the fridge. I have almost no desire to use it yet. The studio has been taking enough of my time, I've only shot digital in years. I havent even loaded the Blads in at least 2 years. One of these days...........................................


----------



## monkeykoder

I'm liking my 2x3 Speed Graphic Just need to get out there and shoot it more.


----------

